# Hakan ?alhano&#287;lu



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Luglio 2017)

Hakan Calhanoglu nasce in Germania nel 1994 da genitori turchi. Cresce calcisticamente nel Karlsruhe, ma esplode nelle file dell'Amburgo, squadra dove resterà soltanto un anno. 
Al giocatore fu promesso il passaggio ad un club più importante nel caso in cui fosse arrivata una offerta sostanziosa, cosa che poi arrivò. Ma l'Amburgo fece ostruzione, causando al ragazzo una depressione che poi superò. Nel 2014/2015 passa quindi al Bayer Leverkusen, dove diviene subito il punto di riferimento offensivo della squadra. *Calhanoglu sa giocare sia sulla trequarti che esterno sinistro o mezz'ala. Molto bravo nell'ultimo passaggio e nel tiro da fuori. La sua specialità è il calcio piazzato: attualmente è il giocatore più bravo d'Europa*. Infatti dal 13/14 ha segnato più di tutti su punizione. E' stato anche il primo a beffare Neuer su calcio piazzato.
Celebre una sua punizione contro il Borussia Dortmund, quando giocava nell'Amburgo.

Nei primi sei mesi del 2017 non ha disputato alcuna partita perché è stato squalificato dalla FIFA a causa di una doppia firma che mise da giovane (prima al Trabzonspor, salvo poi passare all'Amburgo). Il giocatore, che decise di rinunciare allo stipendio per non danneggiare il Leverkusen, diede la colpa al padre, che da quel momento non cura più gli interessi del figlio, da sempre invece molto legato alla madre che sente prima di ogni partita.

Nell'estate del 2017 passa al Milan per 20/21M più 4/5M di bonus.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Luglio 2017)




----------



## tonilovin93 (3 Luglio 2017)

Benvenuto Hakan! Spero quanto prima che tu possa beffare quel salame di Buffon su calcio piazzato


----------



## Ragnet_7 (3 Luglio 2017)

Dai Hakan noi tutti crediamo in te!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Luglio 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Benvenuto Hakan! Spero quanto prima che tu possa beffare quel salame di Buffon su calcio piazzato


Quanto godrei se Hakan lo infilzasse allo Stadium e vincessimo la partita 1-0.


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Luglio 2017)

Deve trovare continuità, sia in partita che in stagione. Se lo farà, ci ritroveremo un *giocatorone*.
Dai Hakan


----------



## The P (3 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Hakan Calhanoglu nasce in Germania nel 1994 da genitori turchi. Cresce calcisticamente nel Karlsruhe, ma esplode nelle file dell'Amburgo, squadra dove resterà soltanto un anno.
> Al giocatore fu promesso il passaggio ad un club più importante nel caso in cui fosse arrivata una offerta sostanziosa, cosa che poi arrivò. Ma l'Amburgo fece ostruzione, causando al ragazzo una depressione che poi superò. Nel 2014/2015 passa quindi al Bayer Leverkusen, dove diviene subito il punto di riferimento offensivo della squadra. *Calhanoglu sa giocare sia sulla trequarti che esterno sinistro o mezz'ala. Molto bravo nell'ultimo passaggio e nel tiro da fuori. La sua specialità è il calcio piazzato: attualmente è il giocatore più bravo d'Europa*. Infatti dal 13/14 ha segnato più di tutti su punizione. E' stato anche il primo a beffare Neuer su calcio piazzato.
> Celebre una sua punizione contro il Borussia Dortmund, quando giocava nell'Amburgo.
> 
> ...



grande attesa di conoscere il suo numero di maglia


----------



## de sica (3 Luglio 2017)

Per me prende la 10 e James non arriva


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Luglio 2017)

Benvenuto!


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Luglio 2017)

Giocatore tecnico ed elegante, ma parecchio discontinuo. In ogni caso abbiamo finalmente uno che batte bene le punizioni!

In Italia io lo vedo più come mezzala che come attaccante, e credo che anche Montella lo impiegherà in quel ruolo di base (come Mati Fernandez per intenderci), anche se è duttile e potrebbe dare varie soluzioni.


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Luglio 2017)

Quando verrà presentato?


----------



## Black (3 Luglio 2017)

benvenuto Hakan!! non vedo l'ora di esultare per la tua prossima punizione vincente!


----------



## The Ripper (3 Luglio 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Giocatore tecnico ed elegante, ma parecchio discontinuo. In ogni caso abbiamo finalmente uno che batte bene le punizioni!
> 
> In Italia io lo vedo più come mezzala che come attaccante, e credo che anche Montella lo impiegherà in quel ruolo di base (*come Mati Fernandez per intenderci*), anche se è duttile e potrebbe dare varie soluzioni.



eh


----------



## Jaqen (3 Luglio 2017)

#HC10  giocatorone, non vedo l'ora


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Luglio 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> #HC10  giocatorone, non vedo l'ora



Spettacolo


----------



## Crox93 (3 Luglio 2017)

A che ora il live con la firma?

Benvenuto ragazzo, facci sognare!
Un altro mio pupillo


----------



## goleador 70 (3 Luglio 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> A che ora il live con la firma?
> 
> Benvenuto ragazzo, facci sognare!
> Un altro mio pupillo



Spero prima delle 6 almeno lo vedo
Comunque sì un vero colpaccio

Benvenuto Hakan facci sognare!!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (3 Luglio 2017)

Benvenuto Hakan!!


----------



## Love (3 Luglio 2017)

quindi secondo voi può giocare mezz'ala... kessie biglia cahlanoglu?????


----------



## Ruuddil23 (3 Luglio 2017)

Sono convinto che giocherà mezz'ala sinistra, è l'acquisto più importante fatto sinora dalla nuova società.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (3 Luglio 2017)

Benvenuto fenomeno


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Luglio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Quando verrà presentato?





Crox93 ha scritto:


> A che ora il live con la firma?
> 
> Benvenuto ragazzo, facci sognare!
> Un altro mio pupillo



Probabilmente verso le 16


----------



## Mika (3 Luglio 2017)

Benvenuto! Mi gasa il suo arrivo, non vedo l'ora di vederlo in campo!


----------



## The Ripper (3 Luglio 2017)

ottimo acquisto
prezzo clamoroso per un giocatore interessante, che forse non sposta gli equilibri ma che dà alla squadra tanta qualità.

curioso sul ruolo.


----------



## Jaqen (3 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ottimo acquisto
> prezzo clamoroso per un giocatore interessante, che forse non sposta gli equilibri ma che dà alla squadra tanta qualità.
> 
> curioso sul ruolo.


Per me da novembre, con questo in campo, Bonaventura verrà riconosciuto come miglior giocatore italiano.


----------



## Love (3 Luglio 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Per me da novembre, con questo in campo, Bonaventura verrà riconosciuto come miglior giocatore italiano.



Io prevedo che molti giocatori che magari l'anno scorso non hanno fatto granchè con i nuovi acquisti di quest'anno miglioreranno notevolmente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Luglio 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Giocatore tecnico ed elegante, ma parecchio discontinuo. In ogni caso abbiamo finalmente uno che batte bene le punizioni!
> 
> In Italia io lo vedo più come mezzala che come attaccante, e credo che anche Montella lo impiegherà in quel ruolo di base (come Mati Fernandez per intenderci), anche se è duttile e potrebbe dare varie soluzioni.


E Bonaventura nel tridente?


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E Bonaventura nel tridente?



Prima di infortunarsi Jack giocava da attaccante esterno, che è il ruolo dove rende meglio. Comunque se F&M continueranno il mercato come lo hanno iniziato, Bonaventura dovrebbe sudarsi il posto quest'anno!


----------



## tonilovin93 (3 Luglio 2017)

Love ha scritto:


> Io prevedo che molti giocatori che magari l'anno scorso non hanno fatto granchè con i nuovi acquisti di quest'anno miglioreranno notevolmente.



E chi?ahaha se tutto va come deve andare rimarranno di titolari dello scorso anno bonaventura e romagnoli


----------



## The Ripper (3 Luglio 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Prima di infortunarsi Jack giocava da attaccante esterno, che è il ruolo dove rende meglio. Comunque se F&M continueranno il mercato come lo hanno iniziato, Bonaventura dovrebbe sudarsi il posto quest'anno!



anche Calhanoglu deve sudarselo 


comunque vi faccio vedere una cosa
Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Zapata, Paletta, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Bertolacci, Sosa, Pasalic; Ocampos, Bacca, Deulofeu.
Questa è la formazione anti-Juve a Torino. Soffermatevi sul centrocampo. Nessun interditore vero e proprio.
Alla luce del fatto che Montella sul finale di stagione ha più volte insistito su questa impostazione tattica, una roba tipo:

Donnarumma; Conti, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Calhanoglu, Kessie, Bonaventura; ?, Silva, Suso... secondo voi è fattibile?
Io penso di sì, basta guardare il lavoro fatto da Allegri su Pjanic (anche se tatticamente tra Allegri e Montella c'è un abisso).
Calhanogli come nostro Pjanic? Vi convince?


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> anche Calhanoglu deve sudarselo
> 
> 
> comunque vi faccio vedere una cosa
> ...



Non mi convince Kessie perno basso, da quando ha cominciato a giocare lì c'è stato il calo

Hakan farà l'esterno ma se mancherà Jack allora si, son convinto che arretrerebbe lui


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> anche Calhanoglu deve sudarselo
> 
> 
> comunque vi faccio vedere una cosa
> ...



Io l'ho sostenuta dall'inizio questa cosa, avevano detto che si sarebbero fermati per un po' con gli acquisti, tolti quelli che stavano chiudendo. Per me, i soldi sono quelli di Biglia, e non è un caso che ci siamo fiondati appena dopo che sono uscite le voci della rottura.

Per me ci potrebbe stare, come Pjanic.


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Luglio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non mi convince Kessie perno basso, da quando ha cominciato a giocare lì c'è stato il calo



Devi vederlo come scorta di Chalanoglu, non si muove dal cerchietto del centrocampo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Luglio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Devi vederlo come scorta di Chalanoglu, non si muove dal cerchietto del centrocampo.



Appunto


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Luglio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Appunto



Leggermente spostato a destra, lui la palla durante la manovra la tocca il meno possibile.


----------



## Jaqen (3 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> anche Calhanoglu deve sudarselo
> 
> 
> comunque vi faccio vedere una cosa
> ...



Per me Calhanoglu, come Bonaventura, puoi metterli ovunque, tanto Kessie è talmente forte...


----------



## MarcoMilanista (3 Luglio 2017)

Dai su, una bella punizione contro la Juve o nel derby, scegli tu. Ma che sia una punizione magistrale eh...


----------



## Theochedeo (3 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> anche Calhanoglu deve sudarselo
> 
> 
> comunque vi faccio vedere una cosa
> ...



Per me sarebbe fantastica. Poi dipenderebbe tutto da quella x!


----------



## Dany20 (3 Luglio 2017)

Benvenuto. Finalmente un centrocampista con la C maiuscola.


----------



## IDRIVE (3 Luglio 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Dai su, una bella punizione contro la Juve o nel derby, scegli tu. Ma che sia una punizione magistrale eh...


Visti i filmati su youtube, perchè non contro entrambe?


----------



## MarcoMilanista (3 Luglio 2017)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Visti i filmati su youtube, perchè non contro entrambe?



O magari il record di reti segnati su punizione, in una stagione.


----------



## tonilovin93 (3 Luglio 2017)

Ragazzuoli ma sbaglio o ha cambiato nome su instagram? Da hakanchalanoglu10 ha rimosso il numero.. o me lo sono immaginato?

Edit: ho detto una cavolata chiedo scusa


----------



## ralf (3 Luglio 2017)

Benvenuto !!!


----------



## Love (3 Luglio 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> E chi?ahaha se tutto va come deve andare rimarranno di titolari dello scorso anno bonaventura e romagnoli


bonaventura romagnoli e suso...ahuahau


----------



## Crox93 (3 Luglio 2017)

Ma i numeri di maglia quando si scopriranno?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Luglio 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Ma i numeri di maglia quando si scopriranno?


Anche se adesso prendono un numero, hanno fino alla prima di campionato per cambiarlo. Conta poco


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Luglio 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Anche se adesso prendono un numero, hanno fino alla prima di campionato per cambiarlo. Conta poco



Non proprio. Comunque la vendita delle maglie inizia da adesso, quindi molto probabilmente il numero del giorno del raduno sarà quello della stagione (se no chi compra prima rimane fregato).


----------



## Smarx10 (3 Luglio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non proprio. Comunque la vendita delle maglie inizia da adesso, quindi molto probabilmente il numero del giorno del raduno sarà quello della stagione (se no chi compra prima rimane fregato).



In teoria sì, ma si può cambiare. Jovetic due anni fa all'Inter non prese inizialmente la 10, ma prese un altro numero (che ora non ricordo). Dopo la cessione di Kovacic al Real cambiò numero e prese la 10.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Luglio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non proprio. Comunque la vendita delle maglie inizia da adesso, quindi molto probabilmente il numero del giorno del raduno sarà quello della stagione (se no chi compra prima rimane fregato).



Vi ricordo l'anno scorso L.Adriano che per tutta il prestagione ha avuto l'87 per poi passare alle 7 a fine Agosto


----------



## alcyppa (4 Luglio 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Vi ricordo l'anno scorso L.Adriano che per tutta il prestagione ha avuto l'87 per poi passare alle 7 a fine Agosto



Hai ragionissima ma la 10 al momento non appartiene a nessuno e se fosse lui il colpo principale a centrocampo/attacco la 10 la prenderebbe subito.


Nel caso non lo facesse probabilmente potrebbe voler indicare l'idea di acquistare qualcun altro.
Se poi quest'ultimo non dovesse arrivare allora Hakan potrebbe passare alla 10.


Secondo me la 10 la prende comunque...


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Luglio 2017)

Regà ve lo dico adesso cosi evitiamo problemi.. arriva da 3 mesi di inattività quindi il primo mese 45 giorni farà molta fatica .


----------



## Pit96 (4 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Regà ve lo dico adesso cosi evitiamo problemi.. arriva da 3 mesi di inattività quindi il primo mese 45 giorni farà molta fatica .



Ma si è allenato, giusto? La restrizione e era di non poter giocare partite o sbaglio?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (4 Luglio 2017)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ma si è allenato, giusto? La restrizione e era di non poter giocare partite o sbaglio?



sisi si è allenato. Addirittura impedire di allenarsi, mica esiste una cosa del genere, lede i diritti personali.


----------



## neoxes (4 Luglio 2017)




----------



## MarcoMilanista (4 Luglio 2017)

secondo me il migliore Hakan lo vedremo da ottobre in poi, bisogna avere pazienza.


----------



## Wildbone (4 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


>



Ottimo, mi sono accorto ora che è Calhanoglu e non CHALAnoglu. 

Comunque, mi sembrava abbastanza scontato -fosse confermata la foto- che prendesse la 10.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (4 Luglio 2017)

ma veramente qualcuno aveva dubbi che prendesse la 10? 

Il mercato vedrà arrivare un terzino destro (Conti) , un centrale di centrocampo e pochissimo altro probabilmente riserve. Credo e in caso contrario mi stupirebbero che ora punteranno solo alle occasioni.


----------



## Crox93 (4 Luglio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> ma veramente qualcuno aveva dubbi che prendesse la 10?
> 
> Il mercato vedrà arrivare un terzino destro (Conti) , un centrale di centrocampo e pochissimo altro probabilmente riserve. Credo e in caso contrario mi stupirebbero che ora punteranno solo alle occasioni.



Esatto.
Biglia, Conti e qualche riserva (in base al modulo)
E non potremmo lamentarci


----------



## goleador 70 (4 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


>



Benissimo prende la 10 

E io la compro


----------



## fra29 (4 Luglio 2017)

Io lo adoro e so già che mi farà sognare e bestemmiare..
Se esplode definitivamente è un potenziale craque..
Speriamo solo non faccia la fine di Shaqiri..l


----------



## mrsmit (4 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


>



Sta foto non mi convince sinceramente, il numero 1 è più alto dello 0, poi quelle 4 pieghe in basso tra i numeri che sono solo sulla maglia, quel rettangolo sotto il numero dove sembra ci fosse appicicato qualcosa, boh.
Comunque a prescindere dal numero è importante che faccia tutta la preparazione con la squadra, così sarà pronto prestissimo.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (4 Luglio 2017)

mrsmit ha scritto:


> Sta foto non mi convince sinceramente, il numero 1 è più alto dello 0, poi quelle 4 pieghe in basso tra i numeri che sono solo sulla maglia, quel rettangolo sotto il numero dove sembra ci fosse appicicato qualcosa, boh.
> Comunque a prescindere dal numero è importante che faccia tutta la preparazione con la squadra, così sarà pronto prestissimo.



guarda che il numero è stampato allo store, il che significa che potrebbero averlo stampato male per la fretta. In ogni caso questo non vuol dire prenderà la 10, ma è molto probabile sia così.


----------



## neoxes (4 Luglio 2017)

Sì, è sicuramente una maglietta dello store, c'è tanto di etichetta. Probabilmente qualche regalo che vorrà fare.

I numeri ufficiali verranno decisi verso metà Agosto.


----------



## mrsmit (4 Luglio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> guarda che il numero è stampato allo store, il che significa che potrebbero averlo stampato male per la fretta. In ogni caso questo non vuol dire prenderà la 10, ma è molto probabile sia così.



Sicuramente sarà così, però quest'anno è bello avere questi dubbi e sogni.
Che poi magari se ne avvererà solo uno o nessuno ma l'importante è essere tornati a sognare.


----------



## fra29 (4 Luglio 2017)

Io lo adoro e so già che mi farà sognare e bestemmiare..
Se esplode definitivamente è un potenziale craque..
Speriamo solo non faccia la fine di Shaqiri..l


----------



## biggen91 (4 Luglio 2017)

Quanto vi stimo e quanto vi rispetto.
Siete l'unica squadra d'Italia che ritengo all'altezza del Real Madrid, l'unica squadra che dato lustro al calcio europeo.
Il Milan sta facendo un'ottima squadra, costruita nei tempi giusti perché durante il ritiro si forgia il gruppo e si prepara la squadra fisicamente e tatticamente per la stagione.

Questo giocatore secondo me ha un potenziale ancora inespresso e, se troverà l'ambiente giusto, penso che dimostrerà molto di più di ciò che l'avete pagato.
Siete tranquillamente da primi 4 posti anche se penso che i primi due siano già quasi assegnati ( non perché tifo Napoli ma penso sia ancora una spanna superiore).
Il calcio italiano ha bisogno del Milan e anche a me sotto sotto mi mancano un po' quelle notti di Champions in cui mi avet fatto simpatizzare per una squadra che non era la mia.

Concludo dicendo che quest'anno spero di avverare un mio desiderio e cioè venire a vedere il derby di Milano che secondo me è una delle partite più belle e prestigiose da vedere.
Saluti e buona stagione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Luglio 2017)

biggen91 ha scritto:


> Quanto vi stimo e quanto vi rispetto.
> Siete l'unica squadra d'Italia che ritengo all'altezza del Real Madrid, l'unica squadra che dato lustro al calcio europeo.
> Il Milan sta facendo un'ottima squadra, costruita nei tempi giusti perché durante il ritiro si forgia il gruppo e si prepara la squadra fisicamente e tatticamente per la stagione.
> 
> ...


Amen. Spiegalo a qualche matto del forum


----------



## Wildbone (5 Luglio 2017)

Ti prego, Hakan, riporta a S.Siro del genio, anche un piccolo frammento, ma che sia autentico. 
Abbiamo bisogno di tornare a sognare, di esclamare un "oooooooooh!" per una giocata sopraffina, per un'intuizione da fuoriclasse, per un tocco d'arte dipinto sulla tela verde della "scala del calcio". So che non sei il top dei top, ma certamente i colpi li hai (c'è una certa punizione che oramai ci sogniamo di notte). Non ci deludere, e noi non ti deluderemo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Luglio 2017)

mrsmit ha scritto:


> Sta foto non mi convince sinceramente, il numero 1 è più alto dello 0, poi quelle 4 pieghe in basso tra i numeri che sono solo sulla maglia, quel rettangolo sotto il numero dove sembra ci fosse appicicato qualcosa, boh.
> Comunque a prescindere dal numero è importante che faccia tutta la preparazione con la squadra, così sarà pronto prestissimo.



Questo screen è vero l'ho visto io dal profilo dell amico


----------



## de sica (5 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Questo screen è vero l'ho visto io dal profilo dell amico



si ma potrebbe anche essere una maglia che prendi dai cinesi, quelle che costano 25 euro compreso di pantaloncini e numero.
Anche quelle erano cartellinate con etichette da store. Il numero non è stato ancora deciso


----------



## Smarx10 (7 Luglio 2017)

Sto rivalutando il fatto di vederlo nei tre di centrocampo. Solo una piccola azione che ho notato: guardate al minuto 15:08. Prende palla molto arretrato, un tocco per alzare la testa e lancio di 30 metri in profondità che libera l'attaccante. E' dai tempi di pirlo che non abbiamo un giocatore che abbia una tale velocità di pensiero e che sia capace di lanciare così in profondità gli attaccanti.. Mammia mia hakan..


----------



## MarcoMilanista (7 Luglio 2017)

Chi ha il dono di velocizzare il gioco cosi, appartiene al centrocampo...


----------



## Smarx10 (7 Luglio 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Chi ha il dono di velocizzare il gioco cosi, appartiene al centrocampo...



Stesso pensiero. Ho rivisto anche alcuni suoi video, che hanno avvalorato questa tesi


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Luglio 2017)

Ma si sa che numero di maglia prenderà?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Luglio 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Stesso pensiero. Ho rivisto anche alcuni suoi video, che hanno avvalorato questa tesi


I numeri difensivi potrebbero essere migliori, ma non sono malaccio, visto che il vero difensore del centrocampo sarà Kessiè e poi ci sarà anche un play abile in questi fondamentali; non saprei, il turco mezzala potrebbe essere una soluzione interessante. Vedremo.


----------



## The Ripper (7 Luglio 2017)

davanti non mi ispira proprio. non punta l'uomo, e per noi è fondamentale.
sa giocare la palla. Lavorarci su e metterlo mezzala grazie.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (7 Luglio 2017)

Io ho sempre pensato che a centrocampo non c'è assolutamente bisogno di due giocatori difensivi, una mezz'ala che difende per tutti è più che sufficiente.


----------



## The Ripper (7 Luglio 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Io ho sempre pensato che a centrocampo non c'è assolutamente bisogno di due giocatori difensivi, una mezz'ala che difende per tutti è più che sufficiente.



però davanti alla difesa non lo puoi mettere. come ti schieri a quel punto?
Kessie-Biglia-Bonaventura
Cala-Biglia-Bonaventura proprio no
Cala-Kessie-Bonaventura si può provare


----------



## MarcoMilanista (7 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> però davanti alla difesa non lo puoi mettere. come ti schieri a quel punto?
> Kessie-Biglia-Bonaventura
> Cala-Biglia-Bonaventura proprio no
> Cala-Kessie-Bonaventura si può provare



Chiaro, davanti alla difesa mai e poi mai...ma lui sarebbe la mezz'ala offensiva che serve in un 4-3-3.


----------



## Love (7 Luglio 2017)

Kessie - Biglia - Cahlanoglu sarebbe un gran bel centrocampo...la strabordanza fisica di Kessie e la qualità e la tecnica di Biglia e Hakan..


----------



## alcyppa (7 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> davanti non mi ispira proprio. non punta l'uomo, e per noi è fondamentale.
> sa giocare la palla. Lavorarci su e metterlo mezzala grazie.



Si, anche secondo me, visto il nostro organico, mezzala sinistra è la posizione migliore in cui metterlo.

Jack mi piace molto in quel ruolo ma a questo punto è meglio avanzarlo data la sua capacità di saltare quasi sistematicamente l'uomo.
E in questo momento è praticamente l'unico in rosa a saperlo fare.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (7 Luglio 2017)

Love ha scritto:


> Kessie - Biglia - Cahlanoglu sarebbe un gran bel centrocampo...la strabordanza fisica di Kessie e la qualità e la tecnica di Biglia e Hakan..



uno dei migliori in serie A.


----------



## mrsmit (7 Luglio 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Si, anche secondo me, visto il nostro organico, mezzala sinistra è la posizione migliore in cui metterlo.
> 
> Jack mi piace molto in quel ruolo ma a questo punto è meglio avanzarlo data la sua capacità di saltare quasi sistematicamente l'uomo.
> E in questo momento è praticamente l'unico in rosa a saperlo fare.



Condivido il tuo pensiero, il centrocampo formato da Kessie a dx, Biglia e Cala è ottimo.
Bonaventura vista la sua capacità negli inserimenti e la sua abilità nel dribbling è meglio sia avanzato, già pregusto i cross taglienti di suso con silva( o chi per lui) che taglia sul primo palo e lui sul secondo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> davanti non mi ispira proprio. *non punta l'uomo, e per noi è fondamentale*.
> sa giocare la palla. Lavorarci su e metterlo mezzala grazie.


Questo è vero; sono andato a guardare le statistiche e l'anno scorso ha avuto una media, bassissima, di 0.8 dribbling a partita, rispetto ai 3.2 dribbling di Bonaventura.
In effetti, in prospettiva, Calha mezzala e Jack esterno sarebbe la soluzione migliore.


----------



## Lambro (8 Luglio 2017)

io spero che rispetto a bonaventura ci metta esperienza internazionale e personalita', sono cose che all'ex atalantino mancano a volte (parlo di personalita' ad altissimi livelli, tipo le partite con la nazionale dove l'ho visto impacciatissimo)


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Luglio 2017)

Pare che contro il Lugano giocherà mezzala


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Questo è vero; sono andato a guardare le statistiche e l'anno scorso ha avuto una media, bassissima, di 0.8 dribbling a partita, rispetto ai 3.2 dribbling di Bonaventura.
> In effetti, in prospettiva, Calha mezzala e Jack esterno sarebbe la soluzione migliore.



Se guardi i numeri di James è di 0,6.
Calhanoglu ha giocato troppo poco per poter avere un'idea più chiara in termini di numeri.
Una cosa mi pare evidente però, Suso e Jack sono due giocatori (2,2 il primo e 3,2 il secondo) assolutamente sottovalutati. In un contesto di squadra molto competitiva, sarebbero devastanti imho. Non bisogna assolutamente cederli.


----------



## Cizzu (11 Luglio 2017)

Suso e Jack come esterni alti vanno benissimo. Ma... per quanto riguarda l'aspetto realizzativo dobbiamo puntare tutto su Andrè Silva, perchè nè lo spagnolo nè Bonaventura sono cinici sottoporta. Ecco perchè l'arrivo di Keita era molto funzionale. In un modulo del genere, un esterno con capacità di finalizzare è d'obbligo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Luglio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Se guardi i numeri di James è di 0,6.
> Calhanoglu ha giocato troppo poco per poter avere un'idea più chiara in termini di numeri.
> Una cosa mi pare evidente però, *Suso e Jack sono due giocatori (2,2 il primo e 3,2 il secondo) assolutamente sottovalutati. In un contesto di squadra molto competitiva, sarebbero devastanti* imho. Non bisogna assolutamente cederli.


Amen, porca miseria, amen. Quando dico che questi, con la squadra che stiamo costruendo, ti vanno in doppia cifra è perché credo fermamente in quello che dici anche tu.
Per quanto riguarda il turco, purtroppo i suoi numeri bassi nel dribbling sono fisiologici; infatti, se vai a vedere, dal 2013 ad oggi ha una media totale di 1.1 dribbling a partita: troppo basso per un'ala, ma sufficiente, anche se migliorabile, per una mezzala.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Amen, porca miseria, amen. Quando dico che questi, con la squadra che stiamo costruendo, ti vanno in doppia cifra è perché credo fermamente in quello che dici anche tu.
> Per quanto riguarda il turco, purtroppo i suoi numeri bassi nel dribbling sono fisiologici; infatti, se vai a vedere, dal 2013 ad oggi ha una media totale di 1.1 dribbling a partita: troppo basso per un'ala, ma sufficiente, anche se migliorabile, per una mezzala.



E credo che Montella lo abbia capito, tant'è che lo proverà mezzala. 
Molti dubitano su Suso e Jack, ma io dico che se giriamo bene come squadra questi ci fanno svoltare. 
Catena Destra: Conti-Kessie-Suso
Catena Sinistra: Ricardo Rodriguez-Calhanoglu-Bonaventura


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Luglio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> E credo che Montella lo abbia capito, tant'è che lo proverà mezzala.
> Molti dubitano su Suso e Jack, ma io dico che se giriamo bene come squadra questi ci fanno svoltare.
> Catena Destra: Conti-Kessie-Suso
> Catena Sinistra: Ricardo Rodriguez-Calhanoglu-Bonaventura


Sempre detto che Suso può andare in doppia cifra e, secondo me, può anche Jack dall'altro lato. Troppo spesso si ignora che tanti goal derivano anche dal giocare bene di una squadra; infatti, quand'è che Mertens, Insigne e Callejòn hanno disputato la loro miglior stagione? Proprio quando il Napoli ha alzato l'asticella con un percoso da scudetto (86 punti).


----------



## mandraghe (17 Luglio 2017)

Quando è arrivato ci siamo esaltati furiosamente, adesso il buon Hakan, che rimane comunque una bella presa, sta passando come un acquisto di secondo piano. 

Un anno fa avremmo fatto i caroselli, quest'anno uno come Hakan è decaduto a "semplice buon acquisto"...pazzesco.


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (17 Luglio 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Quando è arrivato ci siamo esaltati furiosamente, adesso il buon Hakan, che rimane comunque una bella presa, sta passando come un acquisto di secondo piano.
> 
> Un anno fa avremmo fatto i caroselli, quest'anno uno come Hakan è decaduto a "semplice buon acquisto"...pazzesco.



Vero, e attenzione che se Max&Fax non si danno una calmata,hakan rischia di finire in panchina.


----------



## Mika (17 Luglio 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Quando è arrivato ci siamo esaltati furiosamente, adesso il buon Hakan, che rimane comunque una bella presa, sta passando come un acquisto di secondo piano.
> 
> Un anno fa avremmo fatto i caroselli, quest'anno uno come Hakan è decaduto a "semplice buon acquisto"...pazzesco.



Quando l'abbiamo preso non avevamo capito nulla di quel "Noi siamo il Milan, non possiamo aspettare" dette da Fassone il 14 aprile. Pensavamo che Hakan era il massimo che senza CL potevamo permetterci. Poi è arrivato Bonucci e le nuove parole di Fassone. E' cambiato il mondo e il vaso di Pandora è stato aperto.


----------



## The Ripper (17 Luglio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> E credo che Montella lo abbia capito, tant'è che lo proverà mezzala.
> Molti dubitano su Suso e Jack, ma io dico che se giriamo bene come squadra questi ci fanno svoltare.
> *Catena Destra: Conti-Kessie-Suso
> Catena Sinistra: Ricardo Rodriguez-Calhanoglu-Bonaventura*



credo sarà così
bellissima squadra... tanto equilibrio. 
aspettiamo la punta
calhanoglu mezzala può essere la svolta nostra e della sua carriera.


----------



## mandraghe (17 Luglio 2017)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Vero, e attenzione che se Max&Fax non si danno una calmata,hakan rischia di finire in panchina.



Con la EL, ci sarà posto per tutti. E vista la rosa andare molto avanti in questa competizione deve essere un obbligo. Fermo restando che sarà comunque una competizione che faremo con l'idea di tornare a respirare l'aria Europea.

Però vista la duttilità il turco avrà tante occasioni: può giocare interno in un centrocampo a 5, trequartista, fare uno dei tre in modulo 4-2-3-1, oppure, giocare esterno alto di sx o centrocampista di sx in un 4-3-3.

Piccolo OT: ho visto che molti siti di scommesse già ora ci danno come seconda favorita per la vittoria dell EL dietro l'Arsenal.




Mika ha scritto:


> Quando l'abbiamo preso non avevamo capito nulla di quel "Noi siamo il Milan, non possiamo aspettare" dette da Fassone il 14 aprile. Pensavamo che Hakan era il massimo che senza CL potevamo permetterci. Poi è arrivato Bonucci e le nuove parole di Fassone. E' cambiato il mondo e il vaso di Pandora è stato aperto.




Nemmeno i più ottimisti avrebbero pensato un mercato così clamoroso, ecco perché uno come Hakan è oramai ""decaduto"" a semplice buon acquisto. E' evidente che la società vuole allestire una squadra che possa raggiungere la zona CL senza patemi.


----------



## Cizzu (17 Luglio 2017)

Calhanoglou mi dà qualche pensiero. Temo davvero che tra tutti gli acquisti sia quello di più difficile integrazione. 
Tatticamente non saprei davvero dove collocarlo: chi dice mezz'ala, chi lo vede come esterno alto... io lo vedo soltanto trequartista dietro ad una o due punte. E' un giocatore lento, e anche fragile fisicamente, ragion per cui non lo vedo bene nè nei 3 di centrocampo, nè nei 3 d'attacco. 
Speriamo davvero in Montella, che lo sappia inserire al meglio.


----------



## Crox93 (17 Luglio 2017)

Cizzu ha scritto:


> Calhanoglou mi dà qualche pensiero. Temo davvero che tra tutti gli acquisti sia quello di più difficile integrazione.
> Tatticamente non saprei davvero dove collocarlo: chi dice mezz'ala, chi lo vede come esterno alto... io lo vedo soltanto trequartista dietro ad una o due punte. E' un giocatore lento, e anche fragile fisicamente, ragion per cui non lo vedo bene nè nei 3 di centrocampo, nè nei 3 d'attacco.
> Speriamo davvero in Montella, che lo sappia inserire al meglio.



Secondo me, e sarebbe la cosa più corretta, si alternerá tra mezzala e trequartista.
Metterlo esterno o seconda punta o altro lo ammazzi, non avendo ne un dribling sublime ne un cambio passo notevole


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Luglio 2017)

Cizzu ha scritto:


> Calhanoglou mi dà qualche pensiero. Temo davvero che tra tutti gli acquisti sia quello di più difficile integrazione.
> Tatticamente non saprei davvero dove collocarlo: chi dice mezz'ala, chi lo vede come esterno alto... io lo vedo soltanto trequartista dietro ad una o due punte. E' un giocatore lento, e anche fragile fisicamente, ragion per cui non lo vedo bene nè nei 3 di centrocampo, nè nei 3 d'attacco.
> Speriamo davvero in Montella, che lo sappia inserire al meglio.



Lento ????


----------



## Cizzu (17 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Lento ????



Te ne accorgerai, presto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Luglio 2017)

Cizzu ha scritto:


> Calhanoglou mi dà qualche pensiero. Temo davvero che tra tutti gli acquisti sia quello di più difficile integrazione.
> Tatticamente non saprei davvero dove collocarlo: chi dice mezz'ala, chi lo vede come esterno alto... io lo vedo soltanto trequartista dietro ad una o due punte. E' un giocatore lento, e anche fragile fisicamente, ragion per cui non lo vedo bene nè nei 3 di centrocampo, nè nei 3 d'attacco.
> Speriamo davvero in Montella, che lo sappia inserire al meglio.


Secondo te, trequartista dietro due punte sarebbe il suo ruolo naturale?


----------



## Aron (17 Luglio 2017)

Cizzu ha scritto:


> Te ne accorgerai, presto.



Lo era anche il Rui Costa visto al Milan


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (17 Luglio 2017)

Cizzu ha scritto:


> Te ne accorgerai, presto.


Lento di corsa si, lento di gambe e pensiero no


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Luglio 2017)

Il peso di questo mercato si intravede da queste discussioni dove chi 20 giorni fa era la ciliegina del mercato inizia già a far dire qualcuno "mah..non so se sia un grande giocatore"...stiamo alzando troppo il livello forse..

Io ricordo Mirabelli con un'estasi adosso che neanche se glielo stesse ciucciando Jenna Haze...quindi mi fido.


----------



## Cizzu (17 Luglio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Lo era anche il Rui Costa visto al Milan



La lentezza non la considero in assoluto una nota negativa. Ho scritto che non essendo un giocatore rapido, non è preferibile schierarlo esterno. Al massimo può fare il regista largo. L'esempio con Rui Costa poi non c'entra nulla, perchè a quei tempi il trequartista sotto le due punte andava moltissimo, il modulo più utilizzato era proprio il 4312, nel calcio odierno invece, quel ruolo è praticamente sparito.


----------



## Cizzu (17 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Secondo te, trequartista dietro due punte sarebbe il suo ruolo naturale?



Si, penso di si. E' un giocatore da esonerare dai compiti difensivi, schierato come mezz'ala soffrirebbe moltissimo in interdizione. All'Amburgo faceva la seconda punta, con il 9 sulle spalle..


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Luglio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Lo era anche il Rui Costa visto al Milan



Perchè, Seedorf e Pirlo erano schegge?
Secondo me più che sta benedetta velocità di base (se ne parlava anche per Forsberg) bisognerà vedere come reagirà alla maggiore pressione difensiva ed il tatticismo nel nostro campionato. Ad uno come Pirlo, per esempio, la palla non gliela portavano mai via, Seedorf col suo strapotere fisico reggeva tutti i contrasti nonostante non fosse certo nè Giggs, nè Bale.


----------



## Cizzu (17 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il peso di questo mercato si intravede da queste discussioni dove chi 20 giorni fa era la ciliegina del mercato inizia già a far dire qualcuno "mah..non so se sia un grande giocatore"...stiamo alzando troppo il livello forse..



Ma non è questo il punto. A chi ti riferisci poi?
Io personalmente dico che è un giocatore particolare, di difficile collocazione tattica. Montella deve esser bravissimo ad inserirlo in un modulo che lo esalti, e la cosa non è affatto scontata. Se lo avete visto giocare al Bayer sapete a cosa mi riferisco. 
Tecnicamente non lo discuto, ha un destro fantastico, può diventare un gran assitman. 

Io lo vedo più mezzapunta che mezz'ala.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Luglio 2017)

Cizzu ha scritto:


> Si, penso di si. E' un giocatore da esonerare dai compiti difensivi, schierato come mezz'ala soffrirebbe moltissimo in interdizione. All'Amburgo faceva la seconda punta, con il 9 sulle spalle..


E allora può giocare anche mezzala. L'unico trequartista che si può permettere di non tornare è quello del 4-2-3-1, ma qualsiasi altro trequartista è costretto a tornare sulla linea di centrocampo, incluso quello del rombo, perché non si può difendere in sette.
Mezzala o trequarti di un rombo non cambia quasi nulla, perché in fase di difesa posizionale devi tornare sulla linea dei centrocampisti e in fase offensiva ti alzi sulla trequarti; aggiungici che negli ultimi due anni ha giocato esterno di centrocampo di un 4-4-2 e, quindi, può tornare benissimo in copertura, anche da mezzala di un 4-3-3.


----------



## 666psycho (17 Luglio 2017)

bisogna trovargli un soprannome, non riesco proprio a ricordarmelo...


----------



## Therealsalva (18 Luglio 2017)

Devo aggiungere una cosa su questo ragazzo : ho letto/visto qualche sua intervista da quando è arrivato in rossonero e mi è sembrato un ragazzo veramente posato ed intelligente, sa quello che dice ed ha parlato spesso di creare all'interno della squadra rapporti di amicizia per arrivare a performare il più possibile. Sinceramente non mi sono trovato spesso a pensarlo di un giocatore, ma mi ha fatto veramente una bella impressione a livello umano / intellettivo... poi con i piedi vabbè... A Leverkusen doveva correre come un pazzo, se qui riusciamo a creare un gioco più di possesso non so cosa possa diventare!


----------



## Crox93 (18 Luglio 2017)

I colpi li ha ma deve prendersi più responsabilitá.
Oggi in crescita comunque, speriamo si stia mostrando "timido" solo perchè sa di non essere in forma


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (22 Luglio 2017)

trequartista purissimo...Montella hai tra le mani un gioiellino...non fare boiate...


----------



## alcyppa (22 Luglio 2017)

A me sinceramente intriga ancora molto l'idea di vederlo come mezzala, anche per la possibilità di potersi interscambiare con Bonaventura a partita in corso.


----------



## Jino (22 Luglio 2017)

Come condizione fisica è uno di quelli più indietro... non a caso gli viene preferito, giustamente, Niang.


----------



## The Ripper (22 Luglio 2017)

non mi impressiona, probabilmente è indietro di condizione
gran piede, da migliorare il resto.
concordo sull'idea di vederlo interscambiare con Jack...


----------



## Jino (22 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> non mi impressiona, probabilmente è indietro di condizione
> gran piede, da migliorare il resto.
> concordo sull'idea di vederlo interscambiare con Jack...



Anche lui è fermo da dicembre... e si vede!!! 

Per me ha grandi qualità, ma chiaramente alla base ci deve essere una condizione fisica importante per poter rendere: gli vanno dati mesi di lavoro e di minutaggio.


----------



## pennyhill (22 Luglio 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Anche lui è fermo da dicembre... e si vede!!!
> 
> Per me ha grandi qualità, ma chiaramente alla base ci deve essere una condizione fisica importante per poter rendere: gli vanno dati mesi di lavoro e di minutaggio.



Minutaggio/ritmo gara principalmente. Ha giocato fino a fine gennaio, ma dopo ovviamente ha continuato ad allenarsi con il Leverkusen.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (23 Luglio 2017)

allenamento è una cosa 
le partite sono tutt'altra cosa..
se no non si spiega il termine
"ritmo partita"


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Agosto 2017)

Finalmente un numero 10 !!!!

Ve l avevo detto , io guardo 200 partite della Bundesliga


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (3 Agosto 2017)

Mi piacerebbe vederlo giocare come trequartista. Secondo me, farlo giocare esterno d'attacco lo limita


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Agosto 2017)

Qualità tecnica pazzesca, anarchico totale in campo


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Agosto 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Qualità tecnica pazzesca, anarchico totale in campo



Nah.

La partita era sfumata, lui è anche molto intenso. E' più bravo nel mezzo spazio comunque, sarebbe meglio riportare Bonaventura in alto.


----------



## Alex (3 Agosto 2017)

questo ha un piede ottimo, solo che lasciarlo sulla fascia mi trova perplesso


----------



## 7vinte (3 Agosto 2017)

Sulla fascia è sprecato. Io sogno il 4-3-1-2:
Gigione 
Conti Romagnoli Bonucci Rodriguez 
Kessie Biglia Renato Sanches 
Calhanoglu 
Aubameyang Andrè Silva


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Agosto 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Nah.
> 
> La partita era sfumata, lui è anche molto intenso. E' più bravo nel mezzo spazio comunque, sarebbe meglio riportare Bonaventura in alto.



Si può essere, devono sistemarsi loro due


----------



## BossKilla7 (3 Agosto 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Sulla fascia è sprecato. Io sogno il 4-3-1-2:
> Gigione
> Conti Romagnoli Bonucci Rodriguez
> Kessie Biglia Renato Sanches
> ...



Sarebbe PERFETTA. Spero sia così alla fine del mercato


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Agosto 2017)

Forte Forte.. questo però deve fare il trequartista che fa impallidire tutte le difese della serie A


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Agosto 2017)

Mi spiace solo che,salvo nel 433, noon vedremo mai insieme Suso, Bonaventura e Chalanoglu. Io affermerei che abbiamo i trequartisti più forti di serie A


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (3 Agosto 2017)

Che classe!!


----------



## fabri47 (3 Agosto 2017)

Mi è piaciuto moltissimo. E pensare che è subentrato che non mancava tanto dalla fine.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (3 Agosto 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Sulla fascia è sprecato. Io sogno il 4-3-1-2:
> Gigione
> Conti Romagnoli Bonucci Rodriguez
> Kessie Biglia Renato Sanches
> ...



Anche a me piacerebbe tanto una squadra messa giù in questo modo, solo metterei Musacchio per Romagnoli e Bonaventura per Sanches


----------



## 7vinte (3 Agosto 2017)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Anche a me piacerebbe tanto una squadra messa giù in questo modo, solo metterei Musacchio per Romagnoli e Bonaventura per Sanches



Romagnoli non lo terrei fuori dai titolari


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Agosto 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Sulla fascia è sprecato. Io sogno il 4-3-1-2:
> Gigione
> Conti Romagnoli Bonucci Rodriguez
> Kessie Biglia Renato Sanches
> ...



E magari , lo scrivo da mesi .
Che poi giocando così puoi fare anche il 4321 con Calha e Suso dietro a Pierre. 

Sarebbe da orgasmo


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (3 Agosto 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Romagnoli non lo terrei fuori dai titolari



Mi sta piacendo molto Musacchio: in ogni caso che bello avere questi problemi quando qualche mese fa non sapevamo se scegliere Zapata, Gomez o Paletta !


----------



## Le Grand Milan (3 Agosto 2017)

L'Artista!


----------



## kYMERA (3 Agosto 2017)

Ma solo a me sembra Ozil?


----------



## 7vinte (3 Agosto 2017)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ma solo a me sembra Ozil?


No ma ha 22 anni e può diventare anche meglio


----------



## 7vinte (3 Agosto 2017)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Mi sta piacendo molto Musacchio: in ogni caso che bello avere questi problemi quando qualche mese fa non sapevamo se scegliere Zapata, Gomez o Paletta !



Se tutto va come spero nel giro di 4-5 anni la alziamo


----------



## Crox93 (3 Agosto 2017)

Tantissima qualitá, ma deve giocare trequartista


----------



## bmb (4 Agosto 2017)

Che piedini...


----------



## goleador 70 (4 Agosto 2017)

Fortissimo


----------



## TheZio (4 Agosto 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Nah.
> 
> La partita era sfumata, lui è anche molto intenso. E' più bravo nel mezzo spazio comunque, sarebbe meglio riportare Bonaventura in alto.





Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Si può essere, devono sistemarsi loro due



Potrebbe rivelarsi un'arma tattica micidiale.. E con Rodriguez pronto ad inserirsi 

E Suso-Conti-Kessie dall'altra


----------



## numero 3 (9 Agosto 2017)

Dico la mia in tempi non sospetti, vedo troppa esaltazione spero di non sbagliarmi ma io qualche dubbio tattico e di ambientamento lo temo.


----------



## Love (9 Agosto 2017)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Dico la mia in tempi non sospetti, vedo troppa esaltazione spero di non sbagliarmi ma io qualche dubbio tattico e di ambientamento lo temo.



anche io ho dubbi tattici...sull'ambientamento anche ma come tutti gli stranieri...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Agosto 2017)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Dico la mia in tempi non sospetti, vedo troppa esaltazione spero di non sbagliarmi ma io qualche dubbio tattico e di ambientamento lo temo.



a me sembra aver legato molto con Kessiè e Rodriguez. Posta sempre story con questi due e ci va in barca insieme.


----------



## Raryof (9 Agosto 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> a me sembra aver legato molto con Kessiè e Rodriguez. Posta sempre story con questi due e ci va in barca insieme.



Ed è meraviglioso, non sono stati contaminati dagli irridicubili del Giannino.
I nuovi hanno legato molto ho notato, lo stesso Musacchio, pure Borini è nella cerchia.
Diciamo che i vari Zapata, Tontolivo e Abate sono riserve a prescindere da tutto e come riserve non hanno il minimo "rispetto", al massimo possono fare gli "accompagnatori", per modo di dire, prima di levare le tende.


----------



## emamilan99 (9 Agosto 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> a me sembra aver legato molto con Kessiè e Rodriguez. Posta sempre story con questi due e ci va in barca insieme.



Sta con Rodriguez solo perchè è l'unico che parla tedesco e si conoscevano già avendo giocato in bundesliga parecchio


----------



## emamilan99 (9 Agosto 2017)

Io nel 4-3-3 ce lo vedo bene esterno sinistro, ruolo in cui ha giocato quasi sempre in Germania.
Speriamo che si possa sfrutatre la sua amicizia con Ricardo Rodriguez per fare la catena di sinistra un'altro punto di forza della nostra formazione


----------



## The Ripper (9 Agosto 2017)

io a sinistra l'ho visto bene
sicuramente però serve un'alternativa con caratteristche diverse


----------



## Tizio (9 Agosto 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Sta con Rodriguez solo perchè è l'unico che parla tedesco e si conoscevano già avendo giocato in bundesliga parecchio



Anche Montolivo parla il tedesco, e da quanto ho capito da alcune interviste, sta aiutando molto Hakan ad ambientarsi.


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Agosto 2017)

Tizio ha scritto:


> Anche Montolivo parla il tedesco, e da quanto ho capito da alcune interviste, sta aiutando molto Hakan ad ambientarsi.



Montolivo ha la madre tedesca.


----------



## The Ripper (9 Agosto 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Montolivo ha la madre tedesca.



lo so che io che madre ha Montolivo


----------



## pazzomania (9 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> lo so che io che madre ha Montolivo



dai povero....


----------



## The Ripper (9 Agosto 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> dai povero....



intendo dire della germania del nord


----------



## ilCapitan6 (9 Agosto 2017)

L'unica cosa che conosco di Montolivo di interessane è Cristina, la moglie, con tutto il rispetto dovuto, visto che la conosco personalmente così come la sua famiglia.


----------



## emamilan99 (9 Agosto 2017)

the ripper ha scritto:


> lo so che io che madre ha montolivo



ahahhahah


----------



## koti (10 Agosto 2017)

Io ancora non capisco quale sia il suo ruolo (probabilmente non lo sa neanche lui ).

Esterno nel tridente si potrebbe provare ma gli manca la facilità nel saltare l'uomo di un Suso o un Bonaventura, inoltre è piuttosto lento. Trequartista? Montella difficilmente si discosterà dal suo 4-3-3, come dimostra questo pre-campionato, e in ogni caso parliamo di un giocatore che da due anni non gioca più in quella posizione.

Boh, tra i nuovi è quello che mi convince meno, spero possa adattarsi a fare la mezzala (che se non sbaglio non ha praticamente mai fatto in carriera, al massimo ha giocato centrale in un centrocampo a due), oggi ha fatto fatica ma ha mille scusanti ovviamente.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Agosto 2017)

Mi sembra un tipo che sappia giocare a calcio e non a pallone. Stiamo tranquilli.



koti ha scritto:


> Io ancora non capisco quale sia il suo ruolo (probabilmente non lo sa neanche lui ).
> 
> Esterno nel tridente si potrebbe provare ma gli manca la facilità nel saltare l'uomo di un Suso o un Bonaventura, inoltre è piuttosto lento. Trequartista? Montella difficilmente si discosterà dal suo 4-3-3, come dimostra questo pre-campionato, e in ogni caso parliamo di un giocatore che da due anni non gioca più in quella posizione.
> 
> Boh, tra i nuovi è quello che mi convince meno, spero possa adattarsi a fare la mezzala (che se non sbaglio non ha praticamente mai fatto in carriera, al massimo ha giocato centrale in un centrocampo a due), oggi ha fatto fatica ma ha mille scusanti ovviamente.



Penso debba ancora decidere Montella. Per me sarebbe adatto a giocare nel mezzo spazio, in quel caso Bonaventura darebbe ampiezza. C'è da dire che Calhanoglu ha un moveset balistico più efficace e variegato, però è anche vero che il modo di giocare di Bonaventura a volte è deleterio.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Agosto 2017)

Deve fare il trequartista, come mezzala non lo vedo bene.


----------



## Djici (10 Agosto 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Io ancora non capisco quale sia il suo ruolo (probabilmente non lo sa neanche lui ).
> 
> Esterno nel tridente si potrebbe provare ma gli manca la facilità nel saltare l'uomo di un Suso o un Bonaventura, inoltre è piuttosto lento. Trequartista? Montella difficilmente si discosterà dal suo 4-3-3, come dimostra questo pre-campionato, e in ogni caso parliamo di un giocatore che da due anni non gioca più in quella posizione.
> 
> Boh, tra i nuovi è quello che mi convince meno, spero possa adattarsi a fare la mezzala (che se non sbaglio non ha praticamente mai fatto in carriera, al massimo ha giocato centrale in un centrocampo a due), oggi ha fatto fatica ma ha mille scusanti ovviamente.



Non ha nulla del esterno.
Non è veloce e non salta l uomo... ma che esterno sarebbe? 
O si adatta a fare il vice Bonaventura o sarà inutile.
In tutti e due i casi farà tanta panca.

Forse è dico forse potrebbe fare il vertice basso come vice Biglia. Al limite potrebbe fare il trequartista in un 4231 se si vuole essere più offensivi nel finale di partita.


----------



## Jino (10 Agosto 2017)

E' un fantasista ragazzi... sprecato a giocare in mediana... deve stare più alto ma sopratutto libero... certo giudichiamo un ragazzo che da un punto di vista fisico si vede è indietro forte.


----------



## Therealsalva (10 Agosto 2017)

Ma lo lasciate stare, povero Cristo che non gioca da Gennaio? Se è in forma può fare anche l'interno "alla Borja Valero", non ha problemi. Da ala può giocare, ma non con Suso dall'altra parte. È un trequartista, sì, ma nel calcio moderno non è necessario che ci sia l'1 tra centrocampo e difesa per schierarlo, è solo questione di movimenti. Diamogli tempo di entrare in forma e ne parliamo


----------



## Djici (10 Agosto 2017)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Ma lo lasciate stare, povero Cristo che non gioca da Gennaio? Se è in forma può fare anche l'interno "alla Borja Valero", non ha problemi. Da ala può giocare, ma non con Suso dall'altra parte. È un trequartista, sì, ma nel calcio moderno non è necessario che ci sia l'1 tra centrocampo e difesa per schierarlo, è solo questione di movimenti. Diamogli tempo di entrare in forma e ne parliamo



Il problema non è che è scarso o fuori condizione.
Il problema sono le caratteristiche che non ha per fare l esterno.
Ma ci spero tanto per il centrocampo. Per me parte riserva di Jack.


----------



## Therealsalva (10 Agosto 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Il problema non è che è scarso o fuori condizione.
> Il problema sono le caratteristiche che non ha per fare l esterno.
> Ma ci spero tanto per il centrocampo. Per me parte riserva di Jack.



Per ora alto ci va Jack però, non credo Niang. Arrivasse Keita (magari!!) sarebbe diverso


----------



## Black (10 Agosto 2017)

non voglio fare paragoni con i mostri che avevamo a centrocampo nel periodo ancelottiano, ma un piedino fatato come il suo al Milan non lo vedevamo da tempo. Con l'importanza dei piazzati nel calcio moderno è fondamentale avere in rosa uno come lui (anche se abbiamo pure RR).
Per le critiche, ragazzi ci vuole pazienza, diamogli tempo anche di recuperare condizione fisica. Potenzialmente può coprire 3 ruoli, anche se come trequartista sicuramente dà il meglio per caratteristiche.


----------



## Cociss63 (10 Agosto 2017)

Cosa ne pensate in futuro di vederlo davanti alla difesa alla Pirlo. Ricordo che a inizio carriera(come Calhanoglu) pur vedendo le qualità tecniche,non trovavano la posizione giusta a centrocampo,e Mazzone a Brescia,( prima ancora di Ancelotti)lo trasformo regista davanti alla difesa.


----------



## Djici (10 Agosto 2017)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Per ora alto ci va Jack però, non credo Niang. Arrivasse Keita (magari!!) sarebbe diverso



Beh allora dobbiamo cercare sia una mezzala titolare che un esterno sinistro titolare.
Jack da esterno non e un fenomeno, e solo un buon giocatore.
Invece da mezzala e da grande squadra perche e una mezzala unica come caratteristiche.
Porta palla e salta l'avversario piu facilmente.
Avesse qualcuno davanti a lui come Keita sarebbe veramente ottimo.


----------



## krull (10 Agosto 2017)

Cociss63 ha scritto:


> Cosa ne pensate in futuro di vederlo davanti alla difesa alla Pirlo. Ricordo che a inizio carriera(come Calhanoglu) pur vedendo le qualità tecniche,non trovavano la posizione giusta a centrocampo,e Mazzone a Brescia,( prima ancora di Ancelotti)lo trasformo regista davanti alla difesa.


Bene ma hai biglia lí...e dovresti affiancargli un kessie anche sul centro sinistra


----------



## Le Grand Milan (10 Agosto 2017)

Cociss63 ha scritto:


> Cosa ne pensate in futuro di vederlo davanti alla difesa alla Pirlo. Ricordo che a inizio carriera(come Calhanoglu) pur vedendo le qualità tecniche,non trovavano la posizione giusta a centrocampo,e Mazzone a Brescia,( prima ancora di Ancelotti)lo trasformo regista davanti alla difesa.



Ha davvero due piedi eccezionali. Davvero un bel giocatore. Detesto il calcio moderno perché ha ucciso il piu bel "posto" cioè quello del vero 10. Con i due piedi, la sua tecnica eccelsa , il suo dribbling e la sua capacità balistica sarebbe un peccato farlo giocare davanti alla difesa.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Agosto 2017)

Va bene. Molto intenso nel counterpressing però deve ragionare di più quando gioca la palla, ha commesso molte forzature oggi per dare sempre la palla in verticale anche quando non c'era spazio.


----------



## bmb (17 Agosto 2017)

I piedi sono deliziosi. L'assenza dai campi per 8 mesi è ancora troppo evidente.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Agosto 2017)

Hakan 2 rigori in movimento 
dai recupera la condizione che dopo si gode !


----------



## Djerry (17 Agosto 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Va bene. Molto intenso nel counterpressing però deve ragionare di più quando gioca la palla, ha commesso molte forzature oggi per dare sempre la palla in verticale anche quando non c'era spazio.



Credo che diciamo una cosa simile, ma paradossalmente deve ragionare un po' meno perché ha questa tendenza a ritardare un tempo di gioco alla ricerca della giocata meno banale, rifiutando spesso la direttrice più semplice che coi suoi piedi e con la sua lettura sarebbe già più che sufficiente per dare qualità e pericolosità alla manovra.

In un paio di situazioni ha avuto subito la linea di passaggio verticale e facile, ma quasi incredulo dalla banalità di quel passaggio ha tenuto palla regalandola poi di fatto agli avversari in inferiorità.

Lo vorrei veder giocare più di prima e di conseguenza, anche se sembra un contro senso non lo è per lui, giocare facile.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (17 Agosto 2017)

Stasera a me non è piaciuto. Ha sbagliato tantissimo a parte qualche buon lancio.


----------



## alcyppa (17 Agosto 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Credo che diciamo una cosa simile, ma paradossalmente deve ragionare un po' meno perché ha questa tendenza a ritardare un tempo di gioco alla ricerca della giocata meno banale, rifiutando spesso la direttrice più semplice che coi suoi piedi e con la sua lettura sarebbe già più che sufficiente per dare qualità e pericolosità alla manovra.
> *
> In un paio di situazioni ha avuto subito la linea di passaggio verticale e facile, ma quasi incredulo dalla banalità di quel passaggio ha tenuto palla regalandola poi di fatto agli avversari in inferiorità.*
> 
> Lo vorrei veder giocare più di prima e di conseguenza, anche se sembra un contro senso non lo è per lui, giocare facile.




Emblematico un lancio di sinistro a tagliare il campo per Suso quando aveva una sovrapposizione di Borini (credo fosse lui) probabilmente più efficace nell'economia offensiva e più semplice da sfruttare.

Credo manchi di lucidità, perchè il Calhanoglu che ho visto al Leverkusen tendeva a velocizzare molto la giocata.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Agosto 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Credo che diciamo una cosa simile, ma paradossalmente deve ragionare un po' meno perché ha questa tendenza a ritardare un tempo di gioco alla ricerca della giocata meno banale, rifiutando spesso la direttrice più semplice che coi suoi piedi e con la sua lettura sarebbe già più che sufficiente per dare qualità e pericolosità alla manovra.
> 
> In un paio di situazioni ha avuto subito la linea di passaggio verticale e facile, ma quasi incredulo dalla banalità di quel passaggio ha tenuto palla regalandola poi di fatto agli avversari in inferiorità.
> 
> Lo vorrei veder giocare più di prima e di conseguenza, anche se sembra un contro senso non lo è per lui, giocare facile.



E' perchè non ha pazienza, deve andare subito in verticale verso la porta.



alcyppa ha scritto:


> Emblematico un lancio di sinistro a tagliare il campo per Suso quando aveva una sovrapposizione di Borini (credo fosse lui) probabilmente più efficace nell'economia offensiva e più semplice da sfruttare.
> 
> Credo manchi di lucidità, perchè il Calhanoglu che ho visto al Leverkusen tendeva a velocizzare molto la giocata.



Sì, glielo richiedeva l'allenatore penso, era un gioco molto caotico che sfruttava il caos e la frenesia delle giocate. Adesso con un po' di tempo magari Montella gli cambia modo di giocare.

A livello di posizione però ha fatto bene, può giocare in quel ruolo.


----------



## krull (17 Agosto 2017)

Ditemi quello che volete ma questo inventa calcio. Quando ha palla cerca la giocata sempre e questa io la chiamo personalità. Quando crescerà fisicamente ci troveremo tra le mani un giocatore pazzesco. É stato sfortunato al tiro e a volte ha forzato troppo qualche giocata ma onestamente illumina.


----------



## koti (18 Agosto 2017)

Però non può sbagliare così tanto.


----------



## GenioSavicevic (18 Agosto 2017)

Stasera peggiore in campo insieme a Bonucci. A me è sembrato con poca personalità, non ha mai provuto a puntare l'uomo. Speriamo svolti sennò temo diventerà il 12 uomo


----------



## LukeLike (18 Agosto 2017)

Ha svirgolato due tiri che in altri tempi avrebbe messo nell'angolino. In generale, si vede che è fuori condizione. Tuttavia, ha una grande visione di gioco e appena ha palla tra i piedi ed alza la testa, ti manda in porta.


----------



## rot-schwarz (18 Agosto 2017)

ha fatto una discreta partita, ha doti techniche superiori alla media, sara' un'arma aggiuntiva per noi..pero' avra' vita difficile per un posto fisso..


----------



## krull (18 Agosto 2017)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> ha fatto una discreta partita, ha doti techniche superiori alla media, sara' un'arma aggiuntiva per noi..pero' avra' vita difficile per un posto fisso..



Aspetta che entri in condizione e poi vedrai. Anche Jack é stato fermo 4/5 mesi eppure sembra molto più indietro di lui di condizione. Gli manca la rapidità ma siamo a fine preparazione ora arriverà e arriverà il ritmo e la lucidità. Io ho visto robe partire dai suoi piedi che non vedevo da tanto tempo. Dai tempi di pirlo.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (18 Agosto 2017)

È un fenomeno non in condizione. 
Tutte queste critiche inutili non le capisco. A squadre chiuse ha l'invenzione sempre pronta per mettere la punta davanti la porta.


----------



## el_gaucho (18 Agosto 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> È un fenomeno non in condizione.
> Tutte queste critiche inutili non le capisco. A squadre chiuse ha l'invenzione sempre pronta per mettere la punta davanti la porta.



.


----------



## hiei87 (18 Agosto 2017)

Deve entrare in condizione e risolvere il piccolo enigma tattico che lo coinvolge (non è tanto colpa sua. In generale, non si sa nemmeno con che modulo giocheremo). Però ha colpi che non vedevamo da anni. Sarà che sono un nostalgico dei numeri 10 anni '90, ma non posso non amarlo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Agosto 2017)

Ha fatto 2 o 3 giocate che non vedevo con la maglia rossonera dai tempi di Pirlo .

Da fermo fa paura è appena riprenderà una forma decente dopo mesi di stop avremo il miglior fantasista del campionato italiano


----------



## numero 3 (18 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ditemi quello che volete ma questo inventa calcio. Quando ha palla cerca la giocata sempre e questa io la chiamo personalità. Quando crescerà fisicamente ci troveremo tra le mani un giocatore pazzesco. É stato sfortunato al tiro e a volte ha forzato troppo qualche giocata ma onestamente illumina.



Contro una squadra di dilettanti ha fatto schifo, il tanto criticato Montolivo ha giocato a velocità doppia, non venirmi a parlare di condizione fisica e ritmo partita, secondo me questo è un pacco, spero di sbagliarmi ma io tutto sto fenomeno non l'ho mai visto neanche in bundes


----------



## Eziomare (18 Agosto 2017)

Il tocco c'e', ed e' un primo ed ottimo punto di partenza. A me sembra (impressione maturata dopo averlo osservato una manciata di match con la nostra maglia, mai visto al Bayer) che sia lento di testa, non vede rapidamente l'evolversi del gioco, necessita di quella frazione di secondo in piu'. Sarebbe un difetto grave anche se parzialmente limabile. Spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (18 Agosto 2017)

Io vedo lampi di genio e giusta applicazione dietro un ritardo di condizione (é stato fermato per 4 mesi) e un pó di timidezza soprtatutto verso S.Siro.

Mi piace molto il suo voler cercare la,giocata "importante". Saranno molto importanti i primi due mesi, se si sblocca definitivamente dla punto di vista psicologico fará la differenza.

Io con un centrocampo Biglia Kessie Chalanoglu andrei contro tutti.


----------



## Willy Wonka (18 Agosto 2017)

Deve giocare più vicino alla porta secondo me. Comunque sta diventando uno dei miei preferiti. Ha colpi importanti. Ora mi prenderete per pazzo ma forse, e sottolineo forse, abbia trovato l'erede del mio avatar.


----------



## Buciadignho (18 Agosto 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Deve giocare più vicino alla porta secondo me. Comunque sta diventando uno dei miei preferiti. Ha colpi importanti. Ora mi prenderete per pazzo ma forse, e sottolineo forse, abbia trovato l'erede del mio avatar.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (18 Agosto 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Deve giocare più vicino alla porta secondo me. Comunque sta diventando uno dei miei preferiti. Ha colpi importanti. Ora mi prenderete per pazzo ma forse, e sottolineo forse, abbia trovato l'erede del mio avatar.



quei lanci da qualsiasi parte del campo, con qualsiasi parte del piede che finiscono sui piedi del giocatore.

Che giocatore Hakan, può essere determinante.


----------



## URABALO (18 Agosto 2017)

Gara sottotono per lui ma anche in questo tipo di partite in cui ha sbagliato tanto noti che si tratta di un giocatore speciale.
Cerca sempre la giocata meno banale e dopo anni di gente dal passaggio sterile e prevedibile avere un giocatore come lui dall'istinto e la tecnica del fantasista ti fa quasi commuovere.
In più è molto più dinamico di quello che si potesse immaginare nonostante una condizione ancora lontana da quella ottimale.
Sprecato a centrocampo ma ha le caratteristiche per giocare anche in quella posizione.


----------



## krull (18 Agosto 2017)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Contro una squadra di dilettanti ha fatto schifo, il tanto criticato Montolivo ha giocato a velocità doppia, non venirmi a parlare di condizione fisica e ritmo partita, secondo me questo è un pacco, spero di sbagliarmi ma io tutto sto fenomeno non l'ho mai visto neanche in bundes



Non giocava dall'inizio in partita ufficiale da 8 mesi. Rispetto la tua opinione ma non vedere il genio che ha nei piedi é francamente incredibile. Ti ricredere. E presto


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Agosto 2017)

Non so se sia un problema di condizione fisica ma di gamba continuo a vederlo debole, sprigiona pochissima potenza.
I piedini ce li ha vellutati.


----------



## emamilan99 (18 Agosto 2017)

Nel 433 lui deve fare l'esterno sinistro e la mezz'ala lasciarla fare a Bonaventura.


----------



## krull (18 Agosto 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non so se sia un problema di condizione fisica ma di gamba continuo a vederlo debole, sprigiona pochissima potenza.
> I piedini ce li ha vellutati.



Il fiato c'é il dinamismo idem. É lampante che manca di condizione perché gli manca ritmo e cambio di passo che ha eccome. Eppure quando prende palla ti dá sempre la sensazione che possa succedere qualcosa. Cerchiamo di avere pazienza perché potrebbe essere il colpo dell'anno


----------



## malos (18 Agosto 2017)

A me piace molto, abituato da anni a gente che litigava costantemente col pallone questi giocatori qui mi esaltano oltremisura.


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Agosto 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Nel 433 lui deve fare l'esterno sinistro e la mezz'ala lasciarla fare a Bonaventura.



Il contrario, vedo meglio Hakan come esterno che rientra.

Montella secondo me gli sta dicendo di ragionare, giocare con calma, cosa che non era abituato a fare nella frenesia del Leverkusen
Deve ancora trovare la sua posizione, capire il gioco della squadra, ma che piedi ragazzi.. il cross che ha fatto a Kessiè è una delizia che a S. Siro non si vedeva da anni.


----------



## Jino (18 Agosto 2017)

Premessa, mezz'ala non ce lo vedo proprio, è anonimo.

Più vicino alla porta gioca e più da la sensazione di esser pericoloso.

Detto questo, manca completamente del ritmo partita, è molto indietro di condizione. Ieri sera ha sbagliato una quantità industriale di passaggi, anche banali, non certo perchè gli manchino le doti tecniche ma perchè non gli arriva sangue al cervello.

Ha tanto bisogno di lavorare...e di giocare.


----------



## The Ripper (18 Agosto 2017)

Mah


----------



## Pivellino (18 Agosto 2017)

Allo stadio i primi 20 minuti da mezzala male. Ho pensato è timido, è morto fisicamente, poi gli ho successivamente visto fare dei bei recuperi. E' cresciuto appeno gli ho visto prendere qualche iniziativa più personale, un po' più per i c. suoi. Forse il giocatore c'è ma non riesco a capire se è quello che ci serviva, se c'entra qualcosa col gioco di Montella. Tuttavia non è un giocatore ancora fatto finito, deve crescere e dovrà dimostrare qualcosa ritagliandosi un ruolo che al momento non vedo quale possa essere in questa squadra. Il piede c'è ma si sapeva.
Non lo boccio ma lo rimando.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Il contrario, vedo meglio Hakan come esterno che rientra.
> 
> Montella secondo me gli sta dicendo di ragionare, giocare con calma, cosa che non era abituato a fare nella frenesia del Leverkusen
> Deve ancora trovare la sua posizione, capire il gioco della squadra, ma che piedi ragazzi.. *il cross che ha fatto a Kessiè è una delizia che a S. Siro non si vedeva da anni*.


Mamma mia, impressionante; ha dato un taglio al pallone irreale e se non ci fosse stato l'avversario, sarebbe finito preciso sul piede di Kessiè. Bisogna assolutamente trovare una soluzione tattica per farlo giocare, perché il turco illumina, c'è poco da fare.


----------



## Jino (18 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mamma mia, impressionante; ha dato un taglio al pallone irreale e se non ci fosse stato l'avversario, sarebbe finito preciso sul piede di Kessiè. Bisogna assolutamente trovare una soluzione tattica per farlo giocare, perché il turco illumina, c'è poco da fare.



Ecco, una giocata cosi la faceva quel ragazzo che hai come immagine di profilo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ecco, una giocata cosi la faceva quel ragazzo che hai come immagine di profilo


Che, però, segnava pure


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Agosto 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Premessa, mezz'ala non ce lo vedo proprio, è anonimo.
> 
> Più vicino alla porta gioca e più da la sensazione di esser pericoloso.
> 
> ...



Classico giocatore che viene dall'estero e soffre le preparazioni italiane


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (18 Agosto 2017)

Fenomeno vero... diamogli tempo. Io ce lo vedo bene dietro l'unica punta, insieme a Suso, in un 3-4-2-1 o in un 4-3-3 atipico... Per me è un mostro. Visione, tecnica, dribbling... Non vedo l'ora di vederlo in azione al 100%. Farà sfracelli..


----------



## emamilan99 (18 Agosto 2017)

Secondo me dovrebbe giocaer esterno alto a sinistra nel 433.
Lui insieme a RR e Jack formerebbe una catena mostruosa.

Mi sembra un ragazzo molto umile e che dia il massimo, io lo aspetto perchè so quel che vale


----------



## Mc-Milan (18 Agosto 2017)

Premetto che ho visto Calhanoglu parecchie volte,non tanto per mia scelta,ma quando ho avuto dei pomeriggi liberi nel weekend,su sky trovavo spesso il b.leverkusen...quando arrivò,sopratutto a quella cifra,trattenni a fatica le lacrime..finalmente un 10!!!
Quello visto ieri è il 30 se non addirittura 20% di quello che questo giocatore può dare,è completamente fuori forma ma soprattutto,in questo prego anche il nostro ct,fuori ruolo nei primi 30 min.
NON È UNA MEZZALA!!è un trequartista purissimo bravo nel pressing alto(penso che sui piedi non serva neanche esprimersi)deve giocare alto a sinistra da noi in un 433 o dietro le punte in un 3(ahimè)412.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Il fiato c'é il dinamismo idem. É lampante che manca di condizione perché gli manca ritmo e cambio di passo che ha eccome. Eppure quando prende palla ti dá sempre la sensazione che possa succedere qualcosa. Cerchiamo di avere pazienza perché potrebbe essere il colpo dell'anno



Certamente , la mia non era certo una sentenza nè tantomeno una bocciatura.
I giocatori tecnici vanno sempre aspettati e messi nelle condizioni tattiche di rendere.
Nel gioco del calcio serve sia 'chi va' ma soprattutto chi 'ti manda'. 
Ecco, il turco 'ti manda' alla grandissima.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Agosto 2017)

Deve giocare assolutamente in mezzo al campo.
Questo non vuol dire che non possa giocare largo esterno nel tridente ma deve poi trovare tempi e modi per venire in mezzo, un pò come fa insigne nel napoli.
Uno che ha visione periferica, tecnica,assist e vede gioco come il turco deve giostrare dentro al campo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Agosto 2017)

Intervengo per dire la mia :

Calha l'ho visto molte volte perché come sapete mi piace un casino la Bundes. 

Il giocatore fantastico che vedete ora è al 20% di quello che sa fare , vedrete quando entrerà in forma .

Poi concordo con gli altri sul fatto che il giocatore è da mettere CENTRALE dietro la o le punte non laterale ( oppure creare un sistema di gioco che ne sposti il raggio d azione verso il centro )


----------



## krull (18 Agosto 2017)

super_lollo ha scritto:


> intervengo per dire la mia :
> 
> Calha l'ho visto molte volte perché come sapete mi piace un casino la bundes.
> 
> ...



coc


----------



## Jino (18 Agosto 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Certamente , la mia non era certo una sentenza nè tantomeno una bocciatura.
> I giocatori tecnici vanno sempre aspettati e messi nelle condizioni tattiche di rendere.
> Nel gioco del calcio serve sia 'chi va' ma soprattutto chi 'ti manda'.
> *Ecco, il turco 'ti manda' alla grandissima.*



Beh, dopo averlo visto ieri sera sembra una barzelletta, ha sbagliato 4-5 passaggi dove poteva mettere in porta il compagno.

Chiaramente la mia è una provocazione, sono sicurissimo il ragazzo abbia questa capacità, ieri sera non l'ha dimostrata perchè forse a causa della scarsa condizione atletica non gli arrivava abbastanza sangue al cervello.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (18 Agosto 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh, dopo averlo visto ieri sera sembra una barzelletta, ha sbagliato 4-5 passaggi dove poteva mettere in porta il compagno.
> 
> Chiaramente la mia è una provocazione, sono sicurissimo il ragazzo abbia questa capacità, ieri sera non l'ha dimostrata perchè forse a causa della scarsa condizione atletica non gli arrivava abbastanza sangue al cervello.



Si, infatti. Ieri ha sbagliato proprio quelle cose che mi aspettavo sapesse fare: mettere i giocatori davanti la porta e tirare da fuori.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Agosto 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh, dopo averlo visto ieri sera sembra una barzelletta, ha sbagliato 4-5 passaggi dove poteva mettere in porta il compagno.
> 
> Chiaramente la mia è una provocazione, sono sicurissimo il ragazzo abbia questa capacità, ieri sera non l'ha dimostrata perchè forse a causa della scarsa condizione atletica non gli arrivava abbastanza sangue al cervello.



Vero che ha fatto errori tecnici ma bisogna distinguere gli errori goffi e dettati dalla scarsa condizione atletica da quelli proprio derivanti da limiti nel bagaglio tecnico.
Uno che ti mette una palla a giro di interno piede sopra la testa del difensore coi giri giusti e coi tempi giusti non è la normalità e di piedini cosi in giro se ne vedono pochi.
Mi riferisco alla palla gol servita su un vassoio d'argento a kessie.
Palle-gol cosi le mettevano seedorf, pirlo, dinho , rui costa e pochissimi altri.
Questo giocatore calcia come pochissimi in circolazione.
Anche vero che ha ciabattato malamente una palla gol da pochi metri ma il difficile sta proprio nel capire se il ragazzo ha i mezzi o no.
Da quel poco che ho visto questo ragazzo ha una tecnica di base illegale.


----------



## Jino (18 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Si, infatti. Ieri ha sbagliato proprio quelle cose che mi aspettavo sapesse fare: mettere i giocatori davanti la porta e tirare da fuori.



Esatto. Due o tre passaggi per uno con la sua tecnica dovevano essere pura accademia. Invece li ha proprio sbagliati. Ieri sera era completamente sfasato con i tempi di gioco, se non lo conoscessi direi che è un brocco, invece so che può fare molto di più, gli serve solamente tempo.


----------



## Jino (18 Agosto 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Vero che ha fatto errori tecnici ma bisogna distinguere gli errori goffi e dettati dalla scarsa condizione atletica da quelli proprio derivanti da limiti nel bagaglio tecnico.
> Uno che ti mette una palla a giro di interno piede sopra la testa del difensore coi giri giusti e coi tempi giusti non è la normalità e di piedini cosi in giro se ne vedono pochi.
> Mi riferisco alla palla gol servita su un vassoio d'argento a kessie.
> Palle-gol cosi le mettevano seedorf, pirlo, dinho , rui costa e pochissimi altri.
> ...



Massì l'ho detto, la mia è una provocazione, il ragazzo lo conosco bene e so che ha grandi capacità tecniche, visione di gioco. 

Ieri sera era sfasato con i tempi di gioco, aveva la gamba pesante, la testa poco lucida. Quando partiva palla al piede non aveva spunto, spesso litigava con il pallone che gli rimaneva sotto, ha sbagliato passaggi gol perchè eseguiti con un tempo di gioco in ritardo, ha sbagliato conclusioni in porta facili. 

Ripeto, quando hai le gambe pesanti dai carichi di lavoro è normale possa accadere tutto ciò, quando non hai una condizione fisica ottimale non ti arriva nemmeno il sangue al cervello per ragionare nel modo giusto. 

Questo ragazzo ci darà soddisfazioni, ne sono convinto.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Agosto 2017)

C'era una netta differenza tra quando doveva fare un passaggio dopo uno scatto e quando poteva pensarlo da fermo

Cosa facilmente riconducibile alla condizione fisica precaria, speriamo che non sia un Honda che sto ancora aspettando smaltisca il jet lag


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Agosto 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Massì l'ho detto, la mia è una provocazione, il ragazzo lo conosco bene e so che ha grandi capacità tecniche, visione di gioco.
> 
> Ieri sera era sfasato con i tempi di gioco, aveva la gamba pesante, la testa poco lucida. Quando partiva palla al piede non aveva spunto, spesso litigava con il pallone che gli rimaneva sotto, ha sbagliato passaggi gol perchè eseguiti con un tempo di gioco in ritardo, ha sbagliato conclusioni in porta facili.
> 
> ...



Beh il bello dei tifosi appassionati come noi sta proprio nel fare commenti pre e durante.


----------



## krull (20 Agosto 2017)

Ah come è scarso Chalanoglu...ah si si si.... godo


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Agosto 2017)

Deve ancora abituarsi a questa posizione, che secondo me lo vede un po' troppo lontano dalla porta. 
La classe, però, si vede già.


----------



## Clarenzio (20 Agosto 2017)

Beh, oggi non ha fatto granchè.
Oltre che fisicamente deve crescere anche nella personalità, deve capire che il "10" ti nobilita e ti deve esaltare, spingere a provare un pò più la giocata. Per ora è esattamente l'opposto che si è visto a Leverkusen, dove cercava sempre di velocizzare, anche con giocate esageratamente difficili.


----------



## Igniorante (20 Agosto 2017)

Che piedini


----------



## rot-schwarz (20 Agosto 2017)

ma nel secondo tempo e' cresciuto per me un 6,5


----------



## krull (20 Agosto 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Beh, oggi non ha fatto granchè.
> Oltre che fisicamente deve crescere anche nella personalità, deve capire che il "10" ti nobilita e ti deve esaltare, spingere a provare un pò più la giocata. Per ora è esattamente l'opposto che si è visto a Leverkusen, dove cercava sempre di velocizzare, anche con giocate esageratamente difficili.



Non ha fatto granché? 2 gol su 3 partono da lui. Ha inventato calcio


----------



## Clarenzio (20 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Non ha fatto granché? 2 gol su 3 partono da lui. Ha inventato calcio



Mi aspetto molto, ma molto di più da lui.
Non è certamente stato uno dei migliori oggi.


----------



## hiei87 (20 Agosto 2017)

Non è la classica mezz'ala moderna che gioca a tutto campo e corre come un soldatino, però, in quanto a tecnica e visione di gioco, non vedevamo un giocatore così da anni. Nel primo tempo, pur giocando in maniera timida, ha fatto due verticalizzazioni da cui sono nati due gol. Nel secondo, a ritmi blandi, si è visto di più e ha creato altre situazioni pericolose.
Personalmente, adoro vederlo giocare, a maggior ragione dopo anni di falegnami in mezzo al campo. Poi sicuramente dovrà migliorare, entrare più in condizione e adattarsi meglio al ruolo, ma era prevedibile ci sarebbe voluto un po' di tempo.


----------



## mil77 (20 Agosto 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Mi aspetto molto, ma molto di più da lui.
> Non è certamente stato uno dei migliori oggi.



concordo non è stato tra i migliori e ha partecipato a 2 gol su 3. poi i due tiri di Silva su suoi assist di cui il secondo bellissimo di sinistro. pensa quando sarà tra i migliori


----------



## Schism75 (20 Agosto 2017)

Per me deve giocare o esterno offensivo, o trequartista, perché ha un gran piede e può creare costantemente pericoli. Come mezzala però non mi convincerà mai, e contro squadre più fisiche e più forti è un lusso che non ci potremo permettere. E non dipende dalla condizione fisica.


----------



## Therealsalva (20 Agosto 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Beh, oggi non ha fatto granchè.
> Oltre che fisicamente deve crescere anche nella personalità, deve capire che il "10" ti nobilita e ti deve esaltare, spingere a provare un pò più la giocata. Per ora è esattamente l'opposto che si è visto a Leverkusen, dove cercava sempre di velocizzare, anche con giocate esageratamente difficili.



Hai ragione, ma secondo me è un sviluppo che deve esserci nel suo calcio. Al Bayer, nonostante avesse dei colpi aveva l'obbligo di fare giocate istintive e spesso anche discutibili. In sostanza deve ripartire da zero nel suo modo di intendere il gioco, ha alcune giocate geniali, crescerà sicuramente quando troverà un giusto compromesso tra le due cose


----------



## krull (20 Agosto 2017)

Non scherziamo questo ha creato 5/6 palle gol dal nulla.


----------



## rot-schwarz (20 Agosto 2017)

mil77 ha scritto:


> concordo non è stato tra i migliori e ha partecipato a 2 gol su 3. poi i due tiri di Silva su suoi assist di cui il secondo bellissimo di sinistro. pensa quando sarà tra i migliori


io sono veramente euforico con quale facilita' arrivono i palloni..stiamo tornando


----------



## Aron (20 Agosto 2017)

Mi è piaciuto, nonostante sia ancora fuori condizione e abbia giocato fuori ruolo essendo un trequartista puro.

Stasera si è percepito poco in campo, ma è una sensazione ingannevole come quella che si provava quando Rui Costa e Albertini facevano la partita da 6 in pagella. Ti dicevi "mah, partita nella norma", poi però l'assenza di quel Rui Costa/Albertini nella norma si sentiva clamorosamente nelle gare in cui erano squalificati o infortunati.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Agosto 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Mi aspetto molto, ma molto di più da lui.
> Non è certamente stato uno dei migliori oggi.



C'è anche da dire che da quella parte c'erano pochi stimoli per fraseggiare, Borini ha fatto benino ma si sono cercati poco, penso che con Bonaventura entri meglio in partita anche lui, da quella parte non abbiamo mai affondato.


----------



## Lambro (20 Agosto 2017)

a me è piaciuto tanto, dipinge calcio come un trq classico, di quelli di una volta.
in più gioca rapido a uno due tocchi,permettendo ai compagni di capire sempre cosa stia facendo.
roba molto utile visto il suso spesso molto veneziano a cui è delegato tanto del gioco d'attacco


----------



## GenioSavicevic (20 Agosto 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Beh, oggi non ha fatto granchè.
> Oltre che fisicamente deve crescere anche nella personalità, deve capire che il "10" ti nobilita e ti deve esaltare, spingere a provare un pò più la giocata. Per ora è esattamente l'opposto che si è visto a Leverkusen, dove cercava sempre di velocizzare, anche con giocate esageratamente difficili.



Sono d'accordo con te, era l'acquisto che mi gasava di più ma purtroppo mi sembra pecchi di personalità e quella non la puoi allenare. Mai che prova un dribbling, un numero anche fine a se stesso soprattutto quando la partita è già in saccoccia come oggi. 
Il fatto poi che non sia il rigorista e si sia fatto soffiare nel 1 tempo una punizione centrale dai 30m da suso mi lascia perplesso, troppo remissivo in tutto.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Agosto 2017)

Ma che partita avete visto? Non è che uno deve eccellere sempre in modo vistoso ed esplosivo. E' entrato in modo chiaro e netto in moltissime azioni pericolose, tra cui due dei tre goal. Secondo me partitona da parte sua.


----------



## Igniorante (21 Agosto 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ma che partita avete visto? Non è che uno deve eccellere sempre in modo vistoso ed esplosivo. E' entrato in modo chiaro e netto in moltissime azioni pericolose, tra cui due dei tre goal. Secondo me partitona da parte sua.



Probabilmente chi ha visto quei lanci millimetrici (io, te ed altri) ha avuto un'allucinazione collettiva, boh


----------



## GenioSavicevic (21 Agosto 2017)

Il piede e la visione di gioco ce li ha ma se continua così verrà panchinato spesso. Bisogna avere l'onestà intellettuale di ammettere che giovedì in coppa è stato uno dei più anonimi e oggi non è stato tra i migliori in assoluto. Il num 10 del nuovo milan deve fare la differenza totale e essere il più forte in campo, lui al momento è molto lontano da questo. Poi magari diventerà così ma valutando solo queste prime partite nessuno può dire che abbiamo preso un crack assoluto e che l'anno prossimo il real ci offrirà 200M per lui.
Tu probabilmente lo seguivi da prima, io mi limito a giudicare quanto fatto con noi visto che non lo conoscevo.


----------



## Lambro (21 Agosto 2017)

Se fosse uno che fa la differenza totale a 24 anni sarebbe costato 220 mln e da noi non sarebbe venuto neanche nei sogni piú bagnati. È chiaro che é un giocatore che ha altre qualità e che non é Neymar... Intanto i suoi tocchi raffinati han creato gol e occasioni, col tempo io ambisco solo a vederlo tirare piú spesso.


----------



## Wildbone (21 Agosto 2017)

Mi piace moltissimo. Adoro i giocatori silenziosi, che però non fanno mai nulla di scontato e creano pragmatismo con le loro giocate. Ha dei piedi magici, gli serve solo un pochino più di serenità e condizione.


----------



## Gatto (21 Agosto 2017)

Come avevo previsto Montella lo utilizza da mezzala.L' unica cosa che gli manca e' una condizione fisica ottimale poi ne vedremo delle belle.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Agosto 2017)

Io lo sto vedendo in crescita, i saputelli dovrebbero comprendere che con giocatori provenienti dall'estero, prettamente offensivi come Chala e A. Silva, occorrerà una certa pazienza per vederli completamente integrati nel gioco che si pratica in Italia, ma le premesse paiono di prim'ordine.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (21 Agosto 2017)

Per me la sua prestazione è stata da 7, un giocatore ordinato palla al piede, capace di velocizzare la manovra all'improvviso. Sono felice, sta crescendo molto.


----------



## robs91 (21 Agosto 2017)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> Il piede e la visione di gioco ce li ha ma se continua così verrà panchinato spesso. Bisogna avere l'onestà intellettuale di ammettere che giovedì in coppa è stato uno dei più anonimi e oggi non è stato tra i migliori in assoluto. Il num 10 del nuovo milan deve fare la differenza totale e essere il più forte in campo, lui al momento è molto lontano da questo. Poi magari diventerà così ma valutando solo queste prime partite nessuno può dire che abbiamo preso un crack assoluto e che l'anno prossimo il real ci offrirà 200M per lui.
> Tu probabilmente lo seguivi da prima, io mi limito a giudicare quanto fatto con noi visto che non lo conoscevo.



Panchinato da chi?A parte Suso non vedo nessuno in squadra che ha ultimo passaggio e visione di gioco come lui.Sarebbe grave,per come vedo io il calcio,se si preferisse uno come Bonaventura in quel ruolo.

Detto questo fatico a capire le critiche alla prestazione di ieri che è stata ampiamente sufficiente.Entrato in due gol su tre ,servito due assist perfetti a Silva e tante altre ottime giocate.Il gol prima o poi arrivera'.


----------



## krull (21 Agosto 2017)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> Il piede e la visione di gioco ce li ha ma se continua così verrà panchinato spesso. Bisogna avere l'onestà intellettuale di ammettere che giovedì in coppa è stato uno dei più anonimi e oggi non è stato tra i migliori in assoluto. Il num 10 del nuovo milan deve fare la differenza totale e essere il più forte in campo, lui al momento è molto lontano da questo. Poi magari diventerà così ma valutando solo queste prime partite nessuno può dire che abbiamo preso un crack assoluto e che l'anno prossimo il real ci offrirà 200M per lui.
> Tu probabilmente lo seguivi da prima, io mi limito a giudicare quanto fatto con noi visto che non lo conoscevo.



Riguardati la partita. Nel primo tempo 2 dei 3 gol nascono da sue pure invenzioni. Roba rara.
Nel secondo tempo è salito in cattedra facendosi vedere molto di più in costruzione e mettendo 3/4 palle pazzesche. Ha fatto bene tutta la partita in fase di non possesso. Dve migliorare di condizione ma cosa si può chiedere di più ad un ragazzo fermo da 8 mesi che cambia squadra, paese e campionato e oltretutto in un ruolo e con un modo di giocare tutto nuovo per lui? Francamente io sono impressionato. E molto.


----------



## ilCapitan6 (21 Agosto 2017)

Tecnica indiscutibile. Ottimo calciatore di punizioni. Visione di gioco periferica. Capacità immediata di lanciare in profondità punte e centrocampisti. Dribbling nello stretto. La condizione migliorerà con i minuti di gioco in campo. É l'uomo che serve dietro la/le punta/e. Alcune giocate mi ricordano - con le debite proporzioni - Boban.
Lui è Suso patrimonio da proteggere.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Agosto 2017)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Panchinato da chi?A parte Suso non vedo nessuno in squadra che ha ultimo passaggio e visione di gioco come lui.Sarebbe grave,per come vedo io il calcio,se si preferisse uno come Bonaventura in quel ruolo.
> 
> Detto questo fatico a capire le critiche alla prestazione di ieri che è stata ampiamente sufficiente.Entrato in due gol su tre ,servito due assist perfetti a Silva e tante altre ottime giocate.Il gol prima o poi arrivera'.



Ma io non vedo perchè debba finire in panchina.

Bonaventura giocherà nel suo ruolo a CC, Chala semplicemente dovrebbe giocare esterno d' attaccco SX con la libertà di accentrarsi quando vuole, non vedo il problema.

Ognuno nel suo ruolo e tanta, tanta qualità.

Ieri ho visto una partita bellissima.

Con una difesa del genere, Kessie e Biglia a CC, arriviamo secondi in CARROZZA anche con questo attacco.

Infortuni permettendo


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Agosto 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Io lo sto vedendo in crescita, *i saputelli dovrebbero comprendere che con giocatori provenienti dall'estero, prettamente offensivi come Chala e A. Silva, occorrerà una certa pazienza per vederli completamente integrati nel gioco che si pratica in Italia*, ma le premesse paiono di prim'ordine.



Infatti l'ucraino ed il brasiliano ci misero molto ad ambientarsi.

Le critiche all'Hakan mosse finora sono lecite e moderate, poi se vogliamo come spesso accade scadere nel fanatismo alzo le mani.
Tutti lo ritengono un grandissimo talento ed è giusto che alcuni si aspettino di più, soprattutto dal punto di vista della personalità in campo.
Continuo ad essere convinto che non debba giocare da mezzala, ma più avanti. sulla mediana spero di vedere prossimamente Montolivo con il turco e Suso dietro ad una punta (finora vince il ballottaggio a mani basse Cutrone per il campionato).


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Agosto 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> C'è anche da dire che da quella parte c'erano pochi stimoli per fraseggiare, Borini ha fatto benino ma si sono cercati poco, *penso che con Bonaventura entri meglio in partita anche lui*, da quella parte non abbiamo mai affondato.



E' la mia speranza, bisogna trovare equilibrio tra questi 2 talenti.

C'è da dire che a destra stiamo in pratica attaccando in 3: Conti è il terzino che avanza sempre, Suso ed un Kessie semplicemente straripante. A sinistra è meno facile crare situazioni pericolose, anche perchè ho notato che quando si è in possesso palla Rodriguez resta bloccato in una difesa a 3 con Bonucci vertice basso e Hakan spesso preferisce accentrarsi invece di sostenere Borini.


----------



## Superpippo9 (21 Agosto 2017)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> Il piede e la visione di gioco ce li ha ma se continua così verrà panchinato spesso. Bisogna avere l'onestà intellettuale di ammettere che giovedì in coppa è stato uno dei più anonimi e oggi non è stato tra i migliori in assoluto. Il num 10 del nuovo milan deve fare la differenza totale e essere il più forte in campo, lui al momento è molto lontano da questo. Poi magari diventerà così ma valutando solo queste prime partite nessuno può dire che abbiamo preso un crack assoluto e che l'anno prossimo il real ci offrirà 200M per lui.
> Tu probabilmente lo seguivi da prima, io mi limito a giudicare quanto fatto con noi visto che non lo conoscevo.



Quando una delle mezzali fa fare 2 goal su 3 ma ancora non è tra i migliori in campo c'è da esserne felici... immaginiamoci quando sarà al 100%


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Agosto 2017)

Se si riesce a trasformarlo in mezz'ala è un crack tecnico.
Anche vero che avere borini dalla sua parte che corre e pressa per tre lo aiuta non poco.
Ma il calcio è fatto di equilibri e gli equilibri vanno cercati.
Comunque in crescita fisica, sulla qualità tecnica mai avuto dubbi. Ha una qualità nel primo controllo che gli consente di preparare la giocata successiva impressionante.
Il più forte in rosa in questo fondamentale e credo sia l'unico che si avvicini al modo di giocare di hamsik, il più forte della serie A nel gioco a due tocchi.


----------



## Djici (21 Agosto 2017)

Per ora non capisco tutti questi eloggi.
E stato un fantasma contro una squadra che definire scarsa e farli un complimento...
Quando si giochera contro squadre con piu piu forza fisica, piu agressivita e piu pressing (Napoli, Juve...) questo andra in tilt.

Non sta giocando male. Anche perche e difficile per ora dire che un giocatore stia facendo male.
Ma e anonimo.

Fara tanta panchina a Bonaventura. E mi va bene comunque. Molto meno forte di Jack ma l'anno scorso quando Jack era infortunato non avevamo nessuno. Invece ora abbiamo uno che e comunque bravo su palla inativa (arma da non sottovalutare) e che riesce a dare qualche palla buona ad ogni partita.
Mi accontento.
Ma secondo me chi vede il fenomeno ha preso un abbaglio bello grosso.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Agosto 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Infatti l'ucraino ed il brasiliano ci misero molto ad ambientarsi.
> 
> Le critiche all'Hakan mosse finora sono lecite e moderate, poi se vogliamo come spesso accade scadere nel fanatismo alzo le mani.
> Tutti lo ritengono un grandissimo talento ed è giusto che alcuni si aspettino di più, soprattutto dal punto di vista della personalità in campo.
> C*ontinuo ad essere convinto che non debba giocare da mezzala, ma più avanti.* sulla mediana spero di vedere prossimamente Montolivo con il turco e Suso dietro ad una punta (finora vince il ballottaggio a mani basse Cutrone per il campionato).



Non sono assolutamente d'accordo che qualsiasi critica mossa in queste partite iniziali possa essere in qualche modo corretta, 
personalmente il fanatismo lo riscontro in coloro che pretendono già di dare giudizi a preparazione ancora in corso.

Non voglio appunto dare un giudizio definitivo, ma mi pare poco bruciante nello scatto e poco propenso al dribbling per giocare troppo avanzato,
invece mi da l'impressione di aver una buona visione di gioco e poter essere molto ordinato come distributore di gioco, nonché continuo, anche se un po' compassato, insomma uno che farà sempre correre la palla più che correre lui stesso, pertanto andrebbe benissimo la posizione dove l'ha piazzato Montella,
non ne sono ancora certo, ma secondo me potrebbe divenire un giocatore alla Pirlo o alla Borja Valero.


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Agosto 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non sono assolutamente d'accordo che qualsiasi critica mossa in queste partite iniziali possa essere in qualche modo corretta,
> personalmente il fanatismo lo riscontro in coloro che pretendono già di dare giudizi a preparazione ancora in corso.
> 
> Non voglio appunto dare un giudizio definitivo, ma mi pare poco bruciante nello scatto e poco propenso al dribbling per giocare troppo avanzato,
> ...



Ma quali giudizi dai.
Si sta solo dicendo che ci si aspetta di più da Hakan, nessuno ha scritto che è un brocco.

Non lo vedo come Pirlo, il bresciano era bravissimo a coprire la palla, non vorrei che il turco in quella posizione facesse la fine di Montolivo sul pressing avversario. Meglio chiedergli di fare cose più naturali, istintive, come la giocata sulla trequarti dove i rischi sono minori.


----------



## Gatto (21 Agosto 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Per ora non capisco tutti questi eloggi.
> E stato un fantasma contro una squadra che definire scarsa e farli un complimento...
> Quando si giochera contro squadre con piu piu forza fisica, piu agressivita e piu pressing (Napoli, Juve...) questo andra in tilt.
> 
> ...



Lo dico serenamente. Sara' Chalanoglu ad essere la mezzala e Bonaventura sara' la sua alternativa. Dopodiche' non dobbiamo mai dimenticare che il turco e' stato fermo 6 mesi e quindi un po' fatichi a trovare il giusto ritmo partita oltre al fatto che gioca in un campionato nuovo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Agosto 2017)

Fatemi capire , io non ho guardato la partita perché non ero in Italia .
Oggi leggo qui e lo criticate e poi riesco finalmente a vedere i gol e in 2 su 3 arrivano da 2 genialate di Calha. 

Non capisco


----------



## Superpippo9 (21 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Fatemi capire , io non ho guardato la partita perché non ero in Italia .
> Oggi leggo qui e lo criticate e poi riesco finalmente a vedere i gol e in 2 su 3 arrivano da 2 genialate di Calha.
> 
> Non capisco



Ah siamo in due a non capire...


----------



## Crox93 (21 Agosto 2017)

Superpippo9 ha scritto:


> Ah siamo in due a non capire...



Tre


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Fatemi capire , io non ho guardato la partita perché non ero in Italia .
> Oggi leggo qui e lo criticate e poi riesco finalmente a vedere i gol e in 2 su 3 arrivano da 2 genialate di Calha.
> 
> Non capisco



Stamane ho rivisto il secondo tempo, Chala è stato il vero regista, strepitosa anche la palla che dona dall'esterno sx a A. Silva quando questo tira centrale,

In verità potrebbe sorprendere/deludere qualcuno, perché non è un dribblomane alla Suso e Bona, come molti penso si aspettassero,
è più un distributore di gioco, molto veloce di pensiero, ma anche determinato nel pressing.
Le uniche zone in cui è stato un pò in difficoltà è stato proprio a ridosso dell'area, in posizione centrale, il pressing dei difensori lo hanno messo un po alle strette, ma magari è perché non ha ancora la condizione per dribblare nello stretto,
comunque ufficialmente un grande giocatore, in Italia farà bene.


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Agosto 2017)

Vediamo se l'esperimento di Montella di farlo giocare mezzala darà i suoi frutti in futuro. Se riesce a confermarsi in quella posizione potrebbe diventare uno dei migliori al mondo vista la qualità che ha, e avere lui e Kessie come mezzali sarebbe fantastico. Attualmente è anche vero che il fatto di giocare con Borini non lo aiuta, vedi la catena di destra che è molto più organizzata. Speriamo possa arrivare qualcun altro di spessore


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (21 Agosto 2017)

Dell'importanza di Calhanoglu mi ero già accorta in EL. 
Quando sostituito con Bonaventura siamo andati meno in profondità e la capacità di incidere centralmente è scemata. Ha doti di regia eccelse, senso del gol da fermo e in movimento e adesso scopro anche una discreta capacità di recupero. 
Può dare di più? Certo. Merita critiche? No, solo elogi se nonostante le condizioni fisiche che stanno ad oggi fra il 20%-30% riesce a essere determinante nella manovra d'attacco del Milan. 
Adoro Bonaventura, ma se Calhanoglu giocherà da mezzala, potrebbe presto panchinare l'italiano. Spero che Montella trovi il modo di farlo convivere.


----------



## 7vinte (21 Agosto 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Tre



Quattro


----------



## URABALO (21 Agosto 2017)

Doti balistiche a parte quello che mi piace di lui è che fa molto movimento senza palla.
La collocazione ideale è chiaramente a metà tra l'attacco e il centrocampo, però da mezz'ala adattata può far bene lo stesso anche se deve sacrificarsi di più nelle due fasi.


----------



## goleador 70 (21 Agosto 2017)

Dite quello che volete ma questo come tocca palla illumina.

Fondamentale


----------



## Superpippo9 (21 Agosto 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Vediamo se l'esperimento di Montella di farlo giocare mezzala darà i suoi frutti in futuro. Se riesce a confermarsi in quella posizione potrebbe diventare uno dei migliori al mondo vista la qualità che ha, e avere lui e Kessie come mezzali sarebbe fantastico. Attualmente è anche vero che il fatto di giocare con Borini non lo aiuta, vedi la catena di destra che è molto più organizzata. Speriamo possa arrivare qualcun altro di spessore



Io sono convinto che quando saranno tutti a disposizione giocheremo gran parte delle volte col 3-4-2-1 e lui e Suso giocheranno dietro una punta con molta più libertà di manovra e sarà ancora più decisivo


----------



## IronJaguar (21 Agosto 2017)

Il problema (per molti) sulle aspettative nei confronti di Calhanoglu è che in tanti non lo conoscevano se non per sentito dire. Per questo ora si legge di chi si aspetta che prenda palla, punti l'uomo, lo salti e spacchi la partita come ci si aspetta da un dieci del Milan.

Avendolo apprezzato e desiderato per anni (non ci volevo credere quando abbiamo letto della trattativa) mi aspettavo questo tipo di critiche alle prime prestazioni. 
Calhanoglu non è il dieci alla Kakà che parte in verticale o che salta sistematicamente l'avversario e conclude. Se ci si aspetta quello si resterà sempre delusi. 
Il turco è un giocatore meraviglioso quando ha movimento attorno a se, ama dialogare, giocare di prima, lanciare nello spazio e quando entrerà in condizione mostrerà anche gli ottimi inserimenti in area per concludere. Lì si che la sua tecnica farà la differenza per andare a concludere nello stretto, non è il giocatore da progressione palla al piede per cui levarsi dalla testa di avere preso un giocatore scorribandiero. 
Sarebbe stato come aspettarsi da Boban (che era superiore al turco, sia chiaro) continue progressioni di 40 metri.

Ho visto solo il secondo tempo ieri e nonostante la partita fosse già incanalata e la squadra in modalità risparmio energetico ha mostrato lampi chiarissimi di quanto sia utile e dia velocità alla manovra. (soprattutto in assenza di Biglia).
Due volte ha ricevuto lo scarico dalla difesa: nella prima occasione un controllo per voltarsi lancio di sinistro millimetrico dall'altra parte per Conti che è entrato in area e crossato pericolosamente in mezzo con Silva anticipato.
Nella seconda occasione si è girato e meraviglioso lancio di esterno destro in profondità per Borini che poi essendo Borini si è incartato sul fondo dell'area di rigore. Un po' come il lancio fatto con facilità disarmante a Silva che ha mancato l'aggancio nell'inizio di partita di Europa League.
Per capirci Bonaventura (che ha altre grandi qualità ma non questa) avrebbe preso palla, girato 2 volte su se stesso e poi l'azione sarebbe partita a difesa schierata. 
La terza azione poi in cui è andato verso il fondo, ha alzato la testa e servito di sinistro un pallone perfetto all'accorrente Silva ha mostrato la facilità di visione di gioco e calcio che ha.

E' chiaro che è ancora a corto di condizione, a tratti è pesante soprattutto nello spunto degli ultimi 20 metri ma quello arriverà, è fermo da mesi. Può fare molto di più.
Ma l'intelligenza calcistica, la visione di gioco, il tocco di palla ne fanno un giocatore che sarà poco appariscente ma renderà tantissimo e con il ritorno di Biglia renderà un incubo per le squadre avversaria cercare di rubare palla quando saremo in fase di transizione.
Dategli giocatori che gli si muovono attorno, amano il dialogo e attaccano la profondità (uno come Keità, che pure non sopporto a livello umano farebbe faville con il turco dietro) e lui farà fare un salto di qualità alla manovra grandissimo. 
Per ora deve solo continuare nel salire di condizione, è già stato apprezzabilissimo vederlo rincorrere e andare in tackle all'85esimo in vantaggio di tre a zero, il ragazzo ha voglia e non ho dubbi che mostrerà presto più continuità nelle sue giocate.

Abbiate fede


----------



## mil77 (21 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Fatemi capire , io non ho guardato la partita perché non ero in Italia .
> Oggi leggo qui e lo criticate e poi riesco finalmente a vedere i gol e in 2 su 3 arrivano da 2 genialate di Calha.
> 
> Non capisco



e non hai visto l'assist x il tiro al volo di andre Silva...


----------



## mrsmit (21 Agosto 2017)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> Dell'importanza di Calhanoglu mi ero già accorta in EL.
> Quando sostituito con Bonaventura siamo andati meno in profondità e la capacità di incidere centralmente è scemata. Ha doti di regia eccelse, senso del gol da fermo e in movimento e adesso scopro anche una discreta capacità di recupero.
> Può dare di più? Certo. Merita critiche? No, solo elogi se nonostante le condizioni fisiche che stanno ad oggi fra il 20%-30% riesce a essere determinante nella manovra d'attacco del Milan.
> Adoro Bonaventura, ma se Calhanoglu giocherà da mezzala, potrebbe presto panchinare l'italiano. Spero che Montella trovi il modo di farlo convivere.



Esatto, interpretano il ruolo in maniera differente e in base alle loro caratteristiche, Bonaventura ha più il dribbling nelle sue corde ma spesso perde tempi di gioco, invece il turco alza la testa e lancia i compagni. Essendo abituati al buon Jack ora il turco sembra meno appariscente, ma risulta molto efficace per Cutrone e Silva che fanno veramente dei bei movimenti.


----------



## krull (21 Agosto 2017)

La mezz' ala non deve essere dribblomane. deve sveltire la manovra. Vi sembra che un Modric o un Kroos siano dribblomani o gente che porta palla più del dovuto? Questo potenzialmente è fenomenale.


----------



## goleador 70 (21 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> La mezz' ala non deve essere dribblomane. deve sveltire la manovra. Vi sembra che un Modric o un Kroos siano dribblomani o gente che porta palla più del dovuto? Questo potenzialmente è fenomenale.



.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Agosto 2017)

Per ora un oggetto abbastanza misterioso

Senza ruolo, fuori forma ergo poco lucido

Speriamo si adatti presto al campionato


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (23 Agosto 2017)

mrsmit ha scritto:


> Esatto, interpretano il ruolo in maniera differente e in base alle loro caratteristiche, Bonaventura ha più il dribbling nelle sue corde ma spesso perde tempi di gioco, invece il turco alza la testa e lancia i compagni. Essendo abituati al buon Jack ora il turco sembra meno appariscente, ma risulta molto efficace per Cutrone e Silva che fanno veramente dei bei movimenti.



Perfetta analisi.
Come detto da altri la mezzala non deve avere particolari capacità di dribbling, della quale comunque Hakan è dotato, ma visione periferica e ultimo passaggio. E già la sua presenza o assenza si sente, più che vedersi. 2 dei 3 gol a crotone partono da sue verticalizzazioni. Questo è un colpaccio.


----------



## krull (23 Agosto 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Per ora un oggetto abbastanza misterioso
> 
> Senza ruolo, fuori forma ergo poco lucido
> 
> Speriamo si adatti presto al campionato



?
Se glioggetti misteriosi entrassero in 2 gol su 3 come a Crotone e inventassero calcio come ha fatto lui vorrei avere la squadra del mistero


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Agosto 2017)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> Perfetta analisi.
> Come detto da altri la mezzala non deve avere particolari capacità di dribbling, della quale comunque Hakan è dotato, ma visione periferica e ultimo passaggio. E già la sua presenza o assenza si sente, più che vedersi. 2 dei 3 gol a crotone partono da sue verticalizzazioni. Questo è un colpaccio.



Concordo..


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> ?
> Se glioggetti misteriosi entrassero in 2 gol su 3 come a Crotone e inventassero calcio come ha fatto lui vorrei avere la squadra del mistero



Boh, per me esagerate tantissimo per ora con lui
Se resta su questo livello è un flop


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (23 Agosto 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Boh, per me esagerate tantissimo per ora con lui
> Se resta su questo livello è un flop


Flop no dai.. però ovviamente deve crescere.. e secondo me lo farà.
Il punto di vista positivo è che pur giocando fuori condizione ha praticamente inventato 2 goal su 3 domenica. Quindi la classe è pura ed è tanta.. speriamo trovi anche la corsa e l'atletismo


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Agosto 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Flop no dai.. però ovviamente deve crescere.. e secondo me lo farà.
> Il punto di vista positivo è che pur giocando fuori condizione ha praticamente inventato 2 goal su 3 domenica. Quindi la classe è pura ed è tanta.. speriamo trovi anche la corsa e l'atletismo



Speriamo


----------



## emamilan99 (23 Agosto 2017)

Se l'avesse preso la juventus tutti i tg e media lo starebbero montando come futuro pallone d'oro


----------



## Lambro (23 Agosto 2017)

Qualcuno , non avendolo mai visto giocare, si aspettava kakà misto neymar con una spruzzata di dybala e il sinistro di messi con la progressione di weah.

Io credo ci voglia equilibrio, con il SUO modo di giocare ha giocato benissimo, gli manca un pò di atletismo come detto da tutti.
ma non diventerà strabordante in progressione, è un giocatore di tocco rapido e non di dribbling (le statistiche della sua carriera lo dimostrano ampiamente, per questo come ala sx sarebbe completamente fuori ruolo credo).
Neanche io lo conoscevo bene, ricordandolo per le punizioni e per qualche giocata magica vista col bayer, devo dire di averlo abbastanza inquadrato bene e credo sia un giocatore fenomenale in una squadra forte, anche con kalinic si trovera' molto molto bene, il croato attacca sempre la linea difensiva alle spalle e aspetta solo lanci illuiminanti.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Agosto 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Per ora un oggetto abbastanza misterioso
> 
> Senza ruolo, fuori forma ergo poco lucido
> 
> Speriamo si adatti presto al campionato



Si lo penso anch'io,
ma che ce frega?
tanto Sosa forse lo cederemo in Turchia 

Attento però, questa è la discussione di Chala...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Agosto 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Per ora un oggetto abbastanza misterioso
> 
> Senza ruolo, fuori forma ergo poco lucido
> 
> Speriamo si adatti presto al campionato



Ma non è che hai sbagliato canale e hai visto qualche altro sport? Ha fatto una partita sontuosa contro il Crotone ed è evidente che atleticamente non sia ancora al top.


----------



## emamilan99 (23 Agosto 2017)

Calhanoglu sarebbe perfetto nel nostro 4-3-3 





che in fase offensiva diventa 4231 con jack che va sull'esterno e il turco va in mezzo al campo


----------



## Mc-Milan (24 Agosto 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu sarebbe perfetto nel nostro 4-3-3
> 
> 
> 
> che in fase offensiva diventa 4231 con jack che va sull'esterno e il turco che va in mezzo al campo



This!


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Agosto 2017)

Ieri mi sono preso la briga di guardarmi tutta la partita con il Crotone con occhio di riguardo sul Turco .

Ora , o io ieri ho visto una partita diversa oppure chi lo ha criticato per la prima di campionato ha problemi di vista. 

Calha è dentro con il passaggio fondamentale in ogni gol ( come ultimo passaggio o passaggio che smarca chi poi serve il pallone del gol) , senza considerare che oltre ai gol ci sono altre 3/4 azioni dove fa vere e proprie genialate. 

Vero e proprio numero 10 , altro che critiche .


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Agosto 2017)

A mio parere Hakan e Silva godono di tutti questi favori perchè ci si rende conto che sono i 2 acquisti con più alto tasso di rischio fallimento.
Col Crotone il turco c'entra solo nel terzo gol col passaggio iniziale che porta all'assist di Cutrone, però se vogliamo fare i fanatici che lo vedono determinate in ognuna delle reti ok, ma questo vuol dire distorcere la realtà: il primo gol nasce da un filtrante sui piedi del difensore avversario goffamente intercettato che porterà al rigore, il secondo gol è tutta un'invenzione di Suso che coglie uno strepitoso taglio di un ragazzino che ha già colpi da veterano.

Io credo che Hakan possa fare molto di più, per questo sono deluso da alcune sue scelte di gioco e dall'eccessiva "timidezza" mostrata nella scorsa partita.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Agosto 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> A mio parere Hakan e Silva godono di tutti questi favori perchè ci si rende conto che sono i 2 acquisti con più alto tasso di rischio fallimento.
> Col Crotone il turco c'entra solo nel terzo gol col passaggio iniziale che porta all'assist di Cutrone, però se vogliamo fare i fanatici che lo vedono determinate in ognuna delle reti ok, ma questo vuol dire distorcere la realtà: il primo gol nasce da un filtrante sui piedi del difensore avversario goffamente intercettato che porterà al rigore, il secondo gol è tutta un'invenzione di Suso che coglie uno strepitoso taglio di un ragazzino che ha già colpi da veterano.
> 
> Io credo che Hakan possa fare molto di più, per questo sono deluso da alcune sue scelte di gioco e dall'eccessiva "timidezza" mostrata nella scorsa partita.



Riguardati la partita va


----------



## krull (24 Agosto 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> A mio parere Hakan e Silva godono di tutti questi favori perchè ci si rende conto che sono i 2 acquisti con più alto tasso di rischio fallimento.
> Col Crotone il turco c'entra solo nel terzo gol col passaggio iniziale che porta all'assist di Cutrone, però se vogliamo fare i fanatici che lo vedono determinate in ognuna delle reti ok, ma questo vuol dire distorcere la realtà: il primo gol nasce da un filtrante sui piedi del difensore avversario goffamente intercettato che porterà al rigore, il secondo gol è tutta un'invenzione di Suso che coglie uno strepitoso taglio di un ragazzino che ha già colpi da veterano.
> 
> Io credo che Hakan possa fare molto di più, per questo sono deluso da alcune sue scelte di gioco e dall'eccessiva "timidezza" mostrata nella scorsa partita.



La partita l' ho vista 2 volte. Sul primo gol l' intervento del difensore è si goffo ma perchè lui deve tenere sott' occhio Cutrone che gli va via e Chalanoglu lo vede senza vederlo e di prima gli mette la palla in verticale senza dare il tempo al difensore di posizionarsi correttamente col corpo. I numeri 10 questo devono fare. Quelli moderni....devono giocare tra le linee come ha fatto lui in quell' azione e mettere in moto gli attaccanti prima che i difensori si posizionino rispetto ai loro movimenti. Sul gol di Suso. Se discutiamo anche della giocata di Chalanoglu sullo smarcamento di Cutrone chiudiamo tutto. Il movimento è bellissimo...ma il lancio è di una difficoltà estrema. Lo spazio tra la difesa e la linea di fondo era meno dei 16 metri dell' area di rigore e lui era sulla trequarti e stop e lancio senza far finire Cutrone in fuorigioco è roba da vero numero 10...Il lancio di esterno su Borini nel secondo tempo o l' assist ad Andrè Silva sul tiro al volo parato da Cordaz li hai visto? Non so...Questo è tipo al 30% della condizione. Non ha gamba...eppure ogni volta che ha toccato palla ha creato. Francamente questo può essere illuminante durante la stagione.


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> La partita l' ho vista 2 volte. Sul primo gol l' intervento del difensore è si goffo ma perchè lui deve tenere sott' occhio Cutrone che gli va via e Chalanoglu lo vede senza vederlo e di prima gli mette la palla in verticale senza dare il tempo al difensore di posizionarsi correttamente col corpo. I numeri 10 questo devono fare. Quelli moderni....devono giocare tra le linee come ha fatto lui in quell' azione e mettere in moto gli attaccanti prima che i difensori si posizionino rispetto ai loro movimenti. Sul gol di Suso. Se discutiamo anche della giocata di Chalanoglu sullo smarcamento di Cutrone chiudiamo tutto. Il movimento è bellissimo...ma il lancio è di una difficoltà estrema. Lo spazio tra la difesa e la linea di fondo era meno dei 16 metri dell' area di rigore e lui era sulla trequarti e stop e lancio senza far finire Cutrone in fuorigioco è roba da vero numero 10...Il lancio di esterno su Borini nel secondo tempo o l' assist ad Andrè Silva sul tiro al volo parato da Cordaz li hai visto? Non so...Questo è tipo al 30% della condizione. Non ha gamba...eppure ogni volta che ha toccato palla ha creato. Francamente questo può essere illuminante durante la stagione.



Nessuno mette in dubbio le sue qualità, per esempio l'assist per Silva è da gran giocatore. Però a tratti, durante la partita, l'ho visto spaesato, con scelte di gioco discutibili o errori grossolani (cose che non ti aspetti da lui) come un paio di passaggi facili sbagliati mi pare nel secondo tempo.
Per me è lecito aspettarsi di più, non lo osanno di certo per la partita col Crotone, anche perchè se no dovrei santificare Suso, Cutrone e Kessie, i migliori in campo.


----------



## Solo (27 Agosto 2017)

Oggi come oggi non può giocare. È fuori ruolo e fuori condizione, regaliamo un giocatore agli avversari.


----------



## Djici (27 Agosto 2017)

Solo ha scritto:


> Oggi come oggi non può giocare. È fuori ruolo e fuori condizione, regaliamo un giocatore agli avversari.



Sta scusa del fuori condizione sta diventando lunga...
Io non ho visto UNO e dico UNO stop riuscito... ogni volta la palla la manda a due metri con l'avversario che ringrazia.

Accetto la scusa del fuori condizione invece per la fase difensiva, dove e stato pure li inguardabile... ma almeno dovrebbe migliorare di condizione e pure tatticamente.
Ma palla al piede e stato un disastro e questo non e accettabile.

Speriamo che sia solo un momentaccio... perche e da quando e arrivato che fa cosi.
Poi che riesca a fare comunque 5-6 assist su tutto l'anno pure giocando da fermo e probabile... e pure 3-4 gol su punizione... ma non si puo giocare in 10 per 90 minuti per tutta la stagione.

Panchina... e tanta panchina.
Piaccia o no, la mezzala sinistra titolare al momento e Jack.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Agosto 2017)

Malissimo oggi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Agosto 2017)

Ad oggi non può giocare lì.


----------



## alcyppa (27 Agosto 2017)

Incredibile, sembra l'esatto opposto del giocatore che avevo visto giocare diverse volte al Bayer.


----------



## Djici (27 Agosto 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ad oggi non può giocare lì.



Ad oggi non puo giocare e basta... ne mezzala, ne esterno...
E un cambio di modulo per lui non lo farei mai.


----------



## Pivellino (27 Agosto 2017)

Per adesso può forse scaldare la panchina.


----------



## Aron (27 Agosto 2017)

E' un trequartista, punto.


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Agosto 2017)

Calhanoglu aveva davero bisogno di tempo per essere titolare, un vero peccatto l'infortunio di Jack.


----------



## Kaw (27 Agosto 2017)

Abbiamo giocato in 10 stasera fino a quando è uscito, poi infatti ci siamo un minimo riorganizzati


----------



## Pit96 (27 Agosto 2017)

Oggi ha sbagliato tantissimo, anche degli stop che non mi aspettavo proprio. Deve migliorare, la condizione non sarà al massimo ma comunque non è che è stato infortunato 6 mesi l'anno scorso, non ha giocato per sei mesi. È diverso, sono sicuro che Bonaventura, per esempio, appena rientra sarà già più pronto del turco nonostante l'italiano sia stato fuori l'anno scorso senza nemmeno allenarsi.
Speriamo si riprenda, perché ne abbiamo bisogno


----------



## Dany20 (27 Agosto 2017)

Lentissimo. Probabile che sia ancora fuori condizione ma quello NON è il suo ruolo.


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Agosto 2017)

Chalanoglu secondo me dopo la sosta sarà un altro giocatore.. con il ritorno di jack sulla mezz'ala sinistra lui giocherà esterno e sarà più libero e con meno compiti difensivi.


----------



## Black (27 Agosto 2017)

il peggiore dei nostri. Sarà che ancora non è in condizione. Ma quanto dobbiamo aspettarlo?


----------



## Crox93 (27 Agosto 2017)

Mezzala non esiste, il suo ruolo è TREQUARTISTA


----------



## Milanista (27 Agosto 2017)

Speriamo bene, se questo si rivelasse un flop, sarebbe una vera delusione. Forza Hakan!


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Agosto 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Mezzala non esiste, il suo ruolo è TREQUARTISTA



Al levrkusen ha giiocato tanto anche da esterno sinistro..


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Agosto 2017)

Piena fiducia in Hakan.. in questo modulo





che poi diventa in fase offensiva 




farebbe faville


----------



## Guglielmo90 (27 Agosto 2017)

Speriamo si riprenda.. E sopratutto speriamo di passare al 4-2-3-1..


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Speriamo si riprenda.. E sopratutto speriamo di passare al 4-2-3-1..



Nel primo tempo abbiamo giocato col 4-2-3-1.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (27 Agosto 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Nel primo tempo abbiamo giocato col 4-2-3-1.



Io l'ho visto giocare mezzala veramente..


----------



## MarcoMilanista (27 Agosto 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Sta scusa del fuori condizione sta diventando lunga...
> Io non ho visto UNO e dico UNO stop riuscito... ogni volta la palla la manda a due metri con l'avversario che ringrazia.
> 
> Accetto la scusa del fuori condizione invece per la fase difensiva, dove e stato pure li inguardabile... ma almeno dovrebbe migliorare di condizione e pure tatticamente.
> ...



Purtroppo la condizione fisica condiziona anche i gesti tecnici...


----------



## koti (28 Agosto 2017)

Per ora deludente, non solo per la partita di oggi.

Giocatore senza un ruolo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Agosto 2017)

Solo chi non ha mai giocato a calcio non capisce il calo fisico del giocatore .

Quando non giochi per tanto tempo fai la preparazione hai un picco e poi un calo fisiologico . 

Dopo la sosta tornerà ad essere fortissimo e ci zittirà a tutti .


----------



## Moffus98 (28 Agosto 2017)

Oggi senza voto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Agosto 2017)

Cos'è?


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Agosto 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Cos'è?



Un numero 10 che fortunatamente di cognome non fa Boateng.


----------



## Jino (28 Agosto 2017)

Diamogli tempo, è completamente sfasato ed era prevedibile, era stato ampiamente anticipato alla sua presentazione.


----------



## GenioSavicevic (28 Agosto 2017)

Ma ragazzi come ha già fatto notare qualcuno è stato fermo 6 mesi ma per squalifica, mica si è rotto 4 crociati. Bonaventura è stato fuori altrettanto ma con un grosso infortunio e già alla 1 partita al rientro ha avuto tutt'altro impatto.
Come ho già detto poco tempo fa purtroppo se è questo sarà panchinato prestissimo, e ribadisco che lo vedo troppo timido e senza personalità, e questa è la cosa più grave.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Agosto 2017)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> Ma ragazzi come ha già fatto notare qualcuno è stato fermo 6 mesi ma per squalifica, mica si è rotto 4 crociati. Bonaventura è stato fuori altrettanto ma con un grosso infortunio e già alla 1 partita al rientro ha avuto tutt'altro impatto.
> Come ho già detto poco tempo fa purtroppo se è questo sarà panchinato prestissimo, e ribadisco che lo vedo troppo timido e senza personalità, e questa è la cosa più grave.



Allora , io l ho visto giocare 2000 volte in Bundes e scommetto con te che tra 3 mesi lo adorerai .
( ovviamente giocava in un altra posizione di campo)


----------



## GenioSavicevic (28 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Allora , io l ho visto giocare 2000 volte in Bundes e scommetto con te che tra 3 mesi lo adorerai .
> ( ovviamente giocava in un altra posizione di campo)


Me lo auguro con tutto il cuore, da amante dei giocatori tecnici era l'acquisto che mi gasava di più sulla carta, al momento è quello che mi sta più deludendo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Agosto 2017)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> Me lo auguro con tutto il cuore, da amante dei giocatori tecnici era l'acquisto che mi gasava di più sulla carta, al momento è quello che mi sta più deludendo.



Anche a me , ma la prendo in modo diverso perché conoscendo il rendimento del giocatore conosco con sicurezza quanto fondamentale possa diventare .

Diamogli tempo


----------



## Wildbone (28 Agosto 2017)

Brutta partita. Bruttissima. Ma sono contento che sta steccata sia arrivata alla seconda giornata.
In troppi la fate facile, dicendo che stare fuori per squalifica è più semplice di quando ti infortuni. Balle! Perchè il fattore fondamentale che differenzia l'allenamento dalla partita vera è uno solo: l'agonismo. E stare fermi 6 mesi, lontano dai campi, ti aliena un po' quando sei un giocatore professionista. Metteteci poi che arriva da un altro campionato, in una squadra completamente nuova e in cui viene fatto giocare in una posizione non sua. Diamogli tempo. Non vedo l'ora che torni Bonaventura per vederne l'intesa e per capire quale dei due sia meglio schierare mezzala o esterno d'attacco. L'esperimento montelliano stasera è sembrato proprio sbagliato. Ma c'è anche da dire che non era una partita normale, quella di stasera.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Agosto 2017)

Io penso che alla fine giocherà Jack in mezzo e Calha davanti con una sorta di 4321 con i due dietro alla punta ( Calha e Suso ) che si allargano e stringono


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Agosto 2017)

Io resto convinto possa ingranare come mezzala, ma ci vuole tempo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Agosto 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Un numero 10 che fortunatamente di cognome non fa Boateng.



E che c'entra?


----------



## The Ripper (28 Agosto 2017)

Al di là della posizione, la sua carriera è piena di partite e periodi così. 
In Germania qualcuno diceva che questa sua "indolenza", questa sua scarsa intelligenza tattica E la discontinuità, fossero i motivi per cui non è mai stato preso in considerazione dai top club. 

Avrà pure i piedi, ma resta una mezza incognita.
Min ricorda tanto Emre dell'Inter


----------



## Pivellino (28 Agosto 2017)

Per me condannato ad essere rivenduto


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Agosto 2017)

Non mi è piaciuto per niente. E non parlo tanto della indolenza, che contraddistingue diversi giocatori. Parlo soprattutto del fatto che non prende mai per mano la squadra, sembra si accontenti di un ruolo da comprimario. Passeggini semplici, raramente cerca il dribbling e non si fa mai trovare nel vivo del gioco. Questi sono difetti che non sono tollerabili per un 10. Si desse una svegliata, visto che ci serve e dovrebbe essere il giocatore con più qualità in rosa. Mi auguro Mirabelli non abbia cannato l'acquisto del giocatore di qualità, visto che era quello che necessitava di più.


----------



## Albijol (28 Agosto 2017)

E' troppo presto per giudicare, ma a naso si candida a bidone dell'anno.


----------



## Isao (28 Agosto 2017)

Albijol ha scritto:


> E' troppo presto per giudicare, ma a naso si candida a bidone dell'anno.



Bidone dell'anno dopo 2 partite e dopo averne giocata una bene propiziando tutti i 3 gol. Ok.


----------



## Djici (28 Agosto 2017)

Isao ha scritto:


> Bidone dell'anno dopo 2 partite e dopo averne giocata una bene propiziando tutti i 3 gol. Ok.



Ha detto subito che è troppo presto.
E le partite anche se sono poche non sono due...
Poi non è che giochi ogni volta contro il Crotone in 10 per 88 minuti...
Io ho la stessa sensazione sua purtroppo.


----------



## Albijol (28 Agosto 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ha detto subito che è troppo presto.
> E le partite anche se sono poche non sono due...
> Poi non è che giochi ogni volta contro il Crotone in 10 per 88 minuti...
> Io ho la stessa sensazione sua purtroppo.



Hai capito benissimo quello che volevo dire.  "Sensazione" è la parola giusta.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Agosto 2017)

Deve smaltire il jet lag

Alla fine è costato meno di Bertolucci, come minimo bisogna aspettarlo un paio di mesi

Spero nel cambio di modulo o in una maggiore libertà di movimento


----------



## Igniorante (28 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io penso che alla fine giocherà Jack in mezzo e Calha davanti con una sorta di 4321 con i due dietro alla punta ( Calha e Suso ) che si allargano e stringono



Speriamo, ad oggi è la soluzione migliore, purché ovviamente il Turco sforni buone prestazioni.


----------



## Butcher (28 Agosto 2017)

Spero davvero si riprende perché mi sta deludendo tantissimo. Ero gasato dal suo arrivo...


----------



## Eziomare (28 Agosto 2017)

Come dicevo qualche pagina addietro a me sembra lentissimo di testa, impiega una frazione di secondo di troppo per decidere cosa fare, e' un difetto grave (e non so quanto limabile) in un giocatore d'ordine e creativita'.
Di contro il ragazzo ha un bel tocco e sembra particolarmente umile, ci si puo' e ci si deve lavorare.
Ma, ad essere pienamente sincero, sono piuttosto perplesso, forse nutrivo aspettative eccessive.


----------



## krull (28 Agosto 2017)

Mi sembra che il problema di ieri fosse la costante inferiorità numerica a centrocampo, cosa del quale ha sofferto anche Kessie. Inoltre il ruolo che vuole affidargli Montella non lo ha mai fatto, viene da 6 mesi di stop, in un nuovo campionato ed è anche giovane. Ieri il problema non sono stati i singoli ma la squadra messa malissimo in campo da Montella senza mezzo accorgimento tattico nonostante anche un cieco avrebbe visto che le mezze ali venivano sempre prese in mezzo. Bisogna avere pazienza. Ieri comunque lui c'ha messo del suo, non tanto per errori particolari ma perchè si è fatto vedere troppo poco, deve capire presto cosa vuole da lui Montella e cosa sia il campionato italiano


----------



## Gatto (28 Agosto 2017)

Evidentemente chi dice che e' lento di testa non lo ha mai visto giocare nel sistema Leverkusen dove aveva il compito di verticalizzare in una frazione di millesimo di secondo l' azione. Hakan paga ancora, come altri in rosa, la preparazione oltre che il recupero del ritmo partita visto la sua forzata sosta di sei mesi. E' un giocatore pero' che con le sue qualita' tecniche ci puo' dare un salto di qualità impensabile.


----------



## Willy Wonka (28 Agosto 2017)

Non mi stancherò mai di dirlo, deve giocare più avanti, magari esentato da troppi compiti di ripiegamento.


----------



## IronJaguar (28 Agosto 2017)

Dopo un'ottima partita contro il Crotone (per me), ieri malissimo ma non era solo una questione tattica (su quello se ne può discutere al riguardo generale della squadra), era proprio una giornata no.
Ha sbagliato praticamente tutti i controlli palla e si è perso proprio nelle situazioni a lui congeniali cioè quando poteva inserirsi nelle linee o una volta al limite dell'area. Quando un giocatore con la sua qualità inciampa 5-6 volte di fila nel pallone è semplicemente una giornata no.
Credo anche che inconsciamente la squadra dopo il primo gol abbia staccato la spina, cosa gravissima ma che ci può stare quando ci si fa prendere un po' troppo dall'entusiasmo e dal fatto che tutto "sembra essere facile" dopo l'esaltante inizio di stagione.
Dopo il primo gol ieri infatti tra Calhanoglu che sbagliava tutto, Kessié che era lento, macchinoso, inciampava nel pallone una volta si e l'altra pure (e non era condizione fisica visto che nel secondo tempo è migliorato notevolmente), Suso che pur facendo bene si incaponiva ogni volta nell'ignorare Conti, lo stesso Andrea che era troppo fomentato cercando sempre l'anticipo e sbagliando a volte appoggi di due metri. Cutrone stesso preso dall'euforia è partito un paio di volte in progressione finendo con l'allungarsi troppo palla e vanificando tutto ignorando i compagni.

Non è per difendere il turco che ovviamente deve crescere (e lo farà, nessun dubbio) ma ieri credo si sia assistito alla classica perdita di concentrazione di una squadra che si rilassa e perde concentrazione. La faticaccia fatta unita alla paura da pericolo scampato son state fondamentali per la crescita, quando si soffre così fa solo bene e mi aspetto che contro la Lazio al ritorno dalla sosta la squadra riparta forte.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Agosto 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Non mi stancherò mai di dirlo, deve giocare più avanti, magari esentato da troppi compiti di ripiegamento.



Si sono d'accordo


----------



## krull (28 Agosto 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Non mi stancherò mai di dirlo, deve giocare più avanti, magari esentato da troppi compiti di ripiegamento.



Concordo. Penso che fare un centrocampo a 4 con Jack mezzala sx e lui trequartista insieme a Suso magari più vicino alla punta ci darebbe più equilibro e più facilità nel possesso palla anche contro squadre che ci aggrediscono e magari riusciamo a dare alle mezze ali più possibilità di inserimento e ai terzini di sganziarsi senza troppi patemi


----------



## krull (28 Agosto 2017)

IronJaguar ha scritto:


> Dopo un'ottima partita contro il Crotone (per me), ieri malissimo ma non era solo una questione tattica (su quello se ne può discutere al riguardo generale della squadra), era proprio una giornata no.
> Ha sbagliato praticamente tutti i controlli palla e si è perso proprio nelle situazioni a lui congeniali cioè quando poteva inserirsi nelle linee o una volta al limite dell'area. Quando un giocatore con la sua qualità inciampa 5-6 volte di fila nel pallone è semplicemente una giornata no.
> Credo anche che inconsciamente la squadra dopo il primo gol abbia staccato la spina, cosa gravissima ma che ci può stare quando ci si fa prendere un po' troppo dall'entusiasmo e dal fatto che tutto "sembra essere facile" dopo l'esaltante inizio di stagione.
> Dopo il primo gol ieri infatti tra Calhanoglu che sbagliava tutto, Kessié che era lento, macchinoso, inciampava nel pallone una volta si e l'altra pure (e non era condizione fisica visto che nel secondo tempo è migliorato notevolmente), Suso che pur facendo bene si incaponiva ogni volta nell'ignorare Conti, lo stesso Andrea che era troppo fomentato cercando sempre l'anticipo e sbagliando a volte appoggi di due metri. Cutrone stesso preso dall'euforia è partito un paio di volte in progressione finendo con l'allungarsi troppo palla e vanificando tutto ignorando i compagni.
> ...


----------



## Wildbone (28 Agosto 2017)

Sono passate due partite. Sbagliatissimo giudicarlo adesso, specialmente ora che è ancora un esperimento tattico di Montella. Al di là della condizione e dell'integrazione (lingua, nuovo campionato, nuovo ruolo), va anche considerato che opera in una zona in cui, al suo fianco, si ritrova come riferimenti di passaggio Montolivo, Borini e Cutrone. Ieri tante volte ha spinto palla fino alla trequarti e si è trovato d'improvviso solo a predicare nel deserto (il caldo e la condizione gli hanno fatto poi perdere la palla). Davvero: non sapeva a chi passare la palla una volta arrivato lì. Poi, non si sa per quale motivo, Montella ha chiesto alla squadra nei primi 25 minuti di pressare alta con forza, nonostante le temperature proibitive, chiedendo uno sforzo improbo a Kessie e lo stesso Hakan (che praticamente pressavano da soli: Montolivo e il resto della squadra guardavano, creando voragini penetrabilissime tra i 3 reparti), che non è un giocatore da pressing. Ripeto, diamogli tempo.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Agosto 2017)

La gamba è troppo fiacca ancora, non sprigiona forza muscolare.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Mi sembra che il problema di ieri fosse la costante inferiorità numerica a centrocampo, cosa del quale ha sofferto anche Kessie. Inoltre il ruolo che vuole affidargli Montella non lo ha mai fatto, viene da 6 mesi di stop, in un nuovo campionato ed è anche giovane. Ieri il problema non sono stati i singoli ma la squadra messa malissimo in campo da Montella senza mezzo accorgimento tattico nonostante anche un cieco avrebbe visto che le mezze ali venivano sempre prese in mezzo. Bisogna avere pazienza. Ieri comunque lui c'ha messo del suo, non tanto per errori particolari ma perchè si è fatto vedere troppo poco, deve capire presto cosa vuole da lui Montella e cosa sia il campionato italiano



Giusto, sono d'accordo con te. Aggiungo comunque che il Cagliari è una squadra spigolosa da affrontare, molto ben organizzata ed esperta. Le difficoltà che abbiamo incontrato erano ampiamente previste, almeno per me.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Agosto 2017)

Direi che non è giusto crocifiggere il buon Hakan. Ha bisogno di tempo e si sapeva.

Qualche giorno fa in un altro thread si discuteva del ballottaggio tra lui e Jack. Come scrivevo, il gap tra i due è evidente adesso, Hakan dovrà dimostrare di essere all'altezza del Milan e della Serie A. Però ha tantissime attenuanti, bisogna avere pazienza e fiducia con lui.


----------



## numero 3 (28 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Sono passate due partite. Sbagliatissimo giudicarlo adesso, specialmente ora che è ancora un esperimento tattico di Montella. Al di là della condizione e dell'integrazione (lingua, nuovo campionato, nuovo ruolo), va anche considerato che opera in una zona in cui, al suo fianco, si ritrova come riferimenti di passaggio Montolivo, Borini e Cutrone. Ieri tante volte ha spinto palla fino alla trequarti e si è trovato d'improvviso solo a predicare nel deserto (il caldo e la condizione gli hanno fatto poi perdere la palla). Davvero: non sapeva a chi passare la palla una volta arrivato lì. Poi, non si sa per quale motivo, Montella ha chiesto alla squadra nei primi 25 minuti di pressare alta con forza, nonostante le temperature proibitive, chiedendo uno sforzo improbo a Kessie e lo stesso Hakan (che praticamente pressavano da soli: Montolivo e il resto della squadra guardavano, creando voragini penetrabilissime tra i 3 reparti), che non è un giocatore da pressing. Ripeto, diamogli tempo.



Sarà un po' prematuro giudicarlo ma per difendere lui hai criticato tutta la squadra , Montella e pure il clima....diciamo che ieri ha fatto schifo....e secondo me non ha i tempi della serie A


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Agosto 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La gamba è troppo fiacca ancora, non sprigiona forza muscolare.


Perfettamente d'accordo; si vede che la gamba resta a terra se prova lo scatto.


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Agosto 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> Evidentemente chi dice che e' lento di testa non lo ha mai visto giocare nel sistema Leverkusen dove aveva il compito di verticalizzare in una frazione di millesimo di secondo l' azione. Hakan paga ancora, come altri in rosa, la preparazione oltre che il recupero del ritmo partita visto la sua forzata sosta di sei mesi. E' un giocatore pero' che con le sue qualita' tecniche ci puo' dare un salto di qualità impensabile.



Evidentemente anche tu lo ricordi poco, perchè uno dei motivi per cui a Leverkusen veniva criticato erano le sue verticalizzazioni talvolta svirgolate.
[MENTION=3618]krull[/MENTION] Si, basta parlare dei 6 mesi di stop, deve sicuramente adattarsi al "tatticismo" esasperato italiano e Montella deve inserirlo adeguatamente non sballottandolo di settimana in settimana da una posizione all'altra, ma lui ci deve mettere del suo crescendo nella personalità.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Agosto 2017)

Abbiamo un sacco di ragazzi, 94 o 95 che vengono da campionati stranieri e arrivano in questo grande stadio e in questa grande squadra.

Eppure bastano un paio di stop sbagliati a Skopje (SIlva) e con il Cagliari (Hakan), per battezzarli come scarsoni inadatti al nostro calcio.

Io penso che la nostra stagione andrà come andrà Chalanoglu. Lui è quello in grado di accendere la luce in quest asquadra, in grado di trasformarla da buona a grande squadra, così come sono convinto che Silva può diventare un giocatore mooolto più forte di Cutrones.

Questi ragazzi, come anche Borini che è già inviso a molti vanno sostenuti tantissimo quest anno e supportati nella crescita, poi a giugno faremo i conti, ma criticarli aspramente dopo 60' così così assolutamente no!


----------



## Gatto (28 Agosto 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Evidentemente anche tu lo ricordi poco, perchè uno dei motivi per cui a Leverkusen veniva criticato erano le sue verticalizzazioni talvolta svirgolate.
> 
> [MENTION=3618]krull[/MENTION] Si, basta parlare dei 6 mesi di stop, deve sicuramente adattarsi al "tatticismo" esasperato italiano e Montella deve inserirlo adeguatamente non sballottandolo di settimana in settimana da una posizione all'altra, ma lui ci deve mettere del suo crescendo nella personalità.



Clarenzio se sbagliava talvolta le verticalizzazioni era per l' appunto perche' Schmidt lo costringeva a queste soluzioni senza soluzione di continuita'. Io non ricordo giocatori che in rapporto a passaggi lunghi effettuati di continuo non sbagliassero. 
Per quanto riguarda il suo doversi adattare concordo e lo si puo' criticare per la prestazione di ieri ma a sentire determinati giudizi tranchant a campionato iniziato sembra che abbiamo preso un bidone dell' umido. Con il vostro metro di giudizio gente come Platini e Zidane avrebbero dovuto essere rimandati indietro come pacchi.


----------



## Jino (28 Agosto 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La gamba è troppo fiacca ancora, non sprigiona forza muscolare.



Sisi, non ha spunto, non ha esplosività, ha le gambe talmente pesanti che spesso litiga con il pallone.


----------



## koti (28 Agosto 2017)

Se dovesse rivelarsi un flop ci ritroveremo con Montolivo mezzala titolare (dando per scontato che Jack verrà spostato in avanti per panchinare Borini). Preoccupante.


----------



## Love (28 Agosto 2017)

diamogli tempo..è giovane,straniero,in un campionato nuovo e difficile...non gioca da 6 mesi...poi se sarà un flop se ne riparlerà...


----------



## numero 3 (28 Agosto 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> Clarenzio se sbagliava talvolta le verticalizzazioni era per l' appunto perche' Schmidt lo costringeva a queste soluzioni senza soluzione di continuita'. Io non ricordo giocatori che in rapporto a passaggi lunghi effettuati di continuo non sbagliassero.
> Per quanto riguarda il suo doversi adattare concordo e lo si puo' criticare per la prestazione di ieri ma a sentire determinati giudizi tranchant a campionato iniziato sembra che abbiamo preso un bidone dell' umido. Con il vostro metro di giudizio gente come Platini e Zidane avrebbero dovuto essere rimandati indietro come pacchi.



Ecchepalle con Platini e Zidane ( e forse Crespo) sono gli unici due casi anche se Zidane era per un motivo differente, che non si sono integrati da subito, ma tutti i milioni di brocchi transitati in Italia si sono rivelati tali fin dalla prima giornata.


----------



## Gatto (28 Agosto 2017)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Ecchepalle con Platini e Zidane ( e forse Crespo) sono gli unici due casi anche se Zidane era per un motivo differente, che non si sono integrati da subito, ma tutti i milioni di brocchi transitati in Italia si sono rivelati tali fin dalla prima giornata.



Quindi Chalanoglu e' un brocco alla seconda giornata perche' lo decidi tu. Idem immagino Silva che viene fatto passare ormai alla stregua di una marchetta a Mendes perche' lo stabilisce un altro utente. E cosi via...Credevo, ma forse mi sbaglio, che occorresse del tempo per giudicare un calciatore in un nuovo contesto, specie quando proviene dall' estero, e' a inizio preparazione e ha passato gli ultimi sei mesi fermo.


----------



## Wildbone (28 Agosto 2017)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Sarà un po' prematuro giudicarlo ma per difendere lui hai criticato tutta la squadra , Montella e pure il clima....diciamo che ieri ha fatto schifo....e secondo me non ha i tempi della serie A



Perchè è la verità. Ieri sono state sbagliate due cose, principlamente: l'atteggiamento tattico voluto da Montella (il pressing alto delle sole mezzali, con la difesa che rimaneva inspiegabilmente bassa, lasciando voragini tra i due reparti arretrati), e la mancanza di tutti i titolari. Il caldo è certamente un'aggravante. Purtroppo, non è colpa mia se ieri Borini, Cutrone e Montolivo non andavano mai incontro a Calha quando si gettava sulla trequarti. Eravamo molto scollegati lì davanti. Ma sono certo che sia stata solo una serie di concause che non si ripeterà più.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Perchè è la verità. Ieri sono state sbagliate due cose, principlamente: l'atteggiamento tattico voluto da Montella (il pressing alto delle sole mezzali, con la difesa che rimaneva inspiegabilmente bassa, lasciando voragini tra i due reparti arretrati), e la mancanza di tutti i titolari. Il caldo è certamente un'aggravante. Purtroppo, non è colpa mia se ieri Borini, Cutrone e Montolivo non andavano mai incontro a Calha quando si gettava sulla trequarti. Eravamo molto scollegati lì davanti. Ma sono certo che sia stata solo una serie di concause che non si ripeterà più.


Calhanoglu almeno per ora non ha il passo per fare la mezzala. Quando rientra Bonaventura andrei di 4-3-1-2, con Jack mezzala, Calhanoglu sulla trequarti e Suso seconda punta. Per me questa squadra non potrà prescindere da 4 elementi: Donnarumma, Biglia, Suso, Bonaventura. Sono 4 giocatori insostituibili nello scacchiere.


----------



## Lambro (28 Agosto 2017)

mi ha lasciato basito quando si è incartato da solo al limite dell'area, quella è una roba bruttina da veder fare ad un giocatore d'attacco professionista, non dico neanche uno con la sua conclamata classe.
ha sbagliato qualche stop, errato passaggi, è andato totalmente in flop emotivo.
fisicamente non sembra avere alcuna esplosivita' al momento.
ma io sono ultra convinto che sia da lui che passi il milan discreto per diventare un milan buonissimo, bisogna insistere ed avere pazienza, senno' il nostro gioco offensivo è praticamente tutto sulle gambe di suso.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Agosto 2017)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Ecchepalle con Platini e Zidane ( e forse Crespo) sono gli unici due casi anche se Zidane era per un motivo differente, che non si sono integrati da subito, ma tutti i milioni di brocchi transitati in Italia si sono rivelati tali fin dalla prima giornata.



Dybala è andato in B perchè il primo anno è stato un flop e nessuno l ha chiesto al Palermo.
Aubameyang è un brocco, non ha fututo in serie A... spedire.
Viera... basta non è da Milan... Spedire via a gratis!
Bonucci il primo hanno alla Juve.... il disastro assoluto! "Perchè non abbiamo preso quello buono!: Ranocchia!"

potrei andare avanti per ore...
Chi processa piattissimo un nostro giocatore (giovane) dopo mezza partita sbagliata fa il male della squadra oltre a sbagliare.


----------



## Il Genio (28 Agosto 2017)

Lambro ha scritto:


> mi ha lasciato basito quando si è incartato da solo al limite dell'area, quella è una roba bruttina da veder fare ad un giocatore d'attacco professionista, non dico neanche uno con la sua conclamata classe.
> ha sbagliato qualche stop, errato passaggi, è andato totalmente in flop emotivo.
> fisicamente non sembra avere alcuna esplosivita' al momento.
> ma io sono ultra convinto che sia da lui che passi il milan discreto per diventare un milan buonissimo, bisogna insistere ed avere pazienza, senno' il nostro gioco offensivo è praticamente tutto sulle gambe di suso.



E' uno che, volente o nolente, non vedeva il campo da febbraio.
Dopo 6 mesi di soli allenamenti ha fatto 5 partite in 20 giorni, sono errori normalissimi per chi ha le gambe pesanti e la vista annebbiata.
Chiunque abbia giocato a calcio ha provato a fare errori che ha faticato a spiegare a se stesso prima che agli altri, succede ed è normalissimo in questo momento.
Dovesse ripetersi fino a novembre/dicembre ecco che allora sarebbe tutto completamente diverso, ma ad oggi...
Poi ieri non è che sia stato il solo a far ridere, il fatto è che lui, di suo, è giocatore più tecnico che atletico pertanto ha fatto una figura peggiore


----------



## Heaven (28 Agosto 2017)

Per me ieri è stato anche molto sfigato. Comunque deve migliorare molto


----------



## Il Genio (28 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Perchè è la verità. Ieri sono state sbagliate due cose, principlamente: l'atteggiamento tattico voluto da Montella (il pressing alto delle sole mezzali, con la difesa che rimaneva inspiegabilmente bassa, lasciando voragini tra i due reparti arretrati), e la mancanza di tutti i titolari. Il caldo è certamente un'aggravante. Purtroppo, non è colpa mia se ieri Borini, Cutrone e Montolivo non andavano mai incontro a Calha quando si gettava sulla trequarti. Eravamo molto scollegati lì davanti. Ma sono certo che sia stata solo una serie di concause che non si ripeterà più.



Ieri l'aspetto tattico era molto diverso dal solito.
Se l'hai notato, e l'hai fatto sicuramente, il pressing sui difensori lo facevano Cutrone, Borini, Motolivo e Kessié, non chiedermi il perché ma Chala e, soprattutto Suso, rinculavano.
E' una cosa che allo stadio è parsa chiarissima, soprattutto per Suso/Kessié e, probabilmente, è volta a risparmiare i giocatori tecnici per dargli più freschezza in fase di possesso palla.
Non dimentichiamo che l'anno scorso Suso faceva 60/70mt di fascia ogni santa volta, tanto che è 'morto' in primavera


----------



## Guglielmo90 (28 Agosto 2017)

Su questo giocatore voglio fidarmi di chi lo conosce bene.. A me sembra lento pure dai video su internet.. Speriamo bene..


----------



## hiei87 (28 Agosto 2017)

Comunque è alla prima partita insufficiente. Diamogli tempo...


----------



## 666psycho (29 Agosto 2017)

diamogli tempo, è fermo da parrecchi mesi...


----------



## Djici (29 Agosto 2017)

Diamoli tempo di inserirsi tatticamente e conoscere lingua e compagni ok ma questa storia di essere stanco e ridicola.
Calha non è un incontrista che ha bisogno di essere al 100% per essere utile alla squadra.
Lui dovrebbe essere quello che tratta il pallone come nessun altro in rosa.

Ma avete già visto Baggio Rui Costa Beckham Seedorf o ci metto pure quella lumaca di Honda, sbagliare OGNI pallone? Ma non dico perdere il pallone ma proprio lo STOP.
Ma se prendi pure THOMAS Locatelli oggi non farebbe questi stop... 
Questo non è un problema fisico. O è un problema tecnico (ma mi rifiuto di crederci) o è un problema mentale (vuole strafare ?)


----------



## BELOUFA (29 Agosto 2017)

La condizione e le gambe pesanti contano relativamente, questo ha sbagliato controlli e passaggi a 5 metri di interno, se prendi cassano oggi anche se ha 10 kg di lardo sull'addome e un kg di coca nel cervello, lo stop non lo sbaglia e nemmeno il tocco.


----------



## Wildbone (29 Agosto 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Diamoli tempo di inserirsi tatticamente e conoscere lingua e compagni ok ma questa storia di essere stanco e ridicola.
> Calha non è un incontrista che ha bisogno di essere al 100% per essere utile alla squadra.
> Lui dovrebbe essere quello che tratta il pallone come nessun altro in rosa.
> 
> ...



Se gli errori ti capitano praticamente tutti nella stessa partita, vuol dire semplicemente che sei tiltato e in affanno. Ma il punto di partenza è sempre lo stesso: l'alienazione scaturita dal trasferimento, dal non aver giocato 6 mesi e dal trovarsi in un ruolo che non è suo.


----------



## Love (29 Agosto 2017)

perchè non provare un 4231 con suso cahla e bona dietro la punta...hakan, quello è il suo ruolo...


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Settembre 2017)

qualcuno sta seguendo ucraina - turchia ? c'è calha titolare...


----------



## The Ripper (2 Settembre 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> qualcuno sta seguendo ucraina - turchia ? c'è calha titolare...



ha giocato male
sostituito al 65 circa


----------



## Aron (2 Settembre 2017)

Non è in condizione (e come lui anche Andrè Silva), c'è poco da fare se non aspettare che entri in forma.


----------



## emamilan99 (2 Settembre 2017)

Io ho piena fiducia sia in hakan che in Andre.. sono sicuro che quando saranno prontii non ce ne sarà per nessuno.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (2 Settembre 2017)

Qualcuno l'ha vista? Anche oggi impalpabile?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (5 Settembre 2017)

La Turchia ha vinto in casa 1 a 0 con la Croazia. Qualcuno ha visto come è stata la prestazione di Hakan?


----------



## BossKilla7 (5 Settembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> La Turchia ha vinto in casa 1 a 0 con la Croazia. Qualcuno ha visto come è stata la prestazione di Hakan?



Ho visto i voti. Insufficiente


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Settembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> La Turchia ha vinto in casa 1 a 0 con la Croazia. Qualcuno ha visto come è stata la prestazione di Hakan?



Anonimo, il pezzo che ho visto.

Le nazionali non fanno testo


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Settembre 2017)

Io l'ho vista a pezzi, partita noiosa in generale...


----------



## Crox93 (6 Settembre 2017)

Bah amche questo..


----------



## Lambro (6 Settembre 2017)

Anonimo no, ma non gliela passavano MAI, boh é inspiegabile, spesso liberissimo sulla sx (giocava ala, almeno negli ultimi 20 min che ho visto), mai considerato.


----------



## Gatto (8 Settembre 2017)

Comunque ho visto dei video di Hakan e raramente mi e' capitato di vedere un giocatore di cui non capivo se era destro o sinistro. Batte anche gli angoli con il mancino, tira a botta sicura di sinistro senza problemi e nell' addomesticare il pallone ha una grazia davvero eccezionale. Se gira lui abbiamo fatto bingo perche' ha una grandissima visione di gioco e una padronanza tecnica di livello eccelso. Mi ha davvero meravigliato!!!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Settembre 2017)

Contro la Lazio avrà una grande possibilità di mostrare a tutti il proprio talento. Io già conosco le tue doti, sorpendici Hakan!


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Settembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Contro la Lazio avrà una grande possibilità di mostrare a tutti il proprio talento. Io già conosco le tue doti, sorpendici Hakan!



Io dico che la mette su punizione 
La lazio lo stuzzica e lo stimola!!!!


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Settembre 2017)

Giocherà presumibilmente nei tre davanti. Forza Hakan!


----------



## elpacoderoma (8 Settembre 2017)

Spero dimostri il suo valore finalmente


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Settembre 2017)

campionato nuovo , lingua nuova e compagni nuovi. 

Metteteci che arriva da 6 mesi di inattività e che fino a ieri ha giocato a centrocampo in un ruolo non suo. 

Appena torna in forma e torna a giocare come l'ho visto io per mesi in bundes molti di voi inizieranno a capire che razza di 10 è questo qui.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Settembre 2017)

Serve la sua qualità, è il giocatore di maggior classe che abbiamo. Deve trovare condizione fisica e lucidità. Forza Hakan!


----------



## Gatto (8 Settembre 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Serve la sua qualità, è il giocatore di maggior classe che abbiamo. Deve trovare condizione fisica e lucidità. Forza Hakan!



Eccepisco sul fatto che sia il giocatore di maggior classe in assoluto della rosa anche se intravedo un fuoriclasse nel senso autentico del termine e mi associo al tuo augurio.


----------



## cris (8 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> campionato nuovo , lingua nuova e compagni nuovi.
> 
> Metteteci che arriva da 6 mesi di inattività e che fino a ieri ha giocato a centrocampo in un ruolo non suo.
> 
> Appena torna in forma e torna a giocare come l'ho visto io per mesi in bundes molti di voi inizieranno a capire che razza di 10 è questo qui.



il problema è, lo hai visto in bundes come trequartista o come esterno sx?


----------



## The P (8 Settembre 2017)

cris ha scritto:


> il problema è, lo hai visto in bundes come trequartista o come esterno sx?



Se vogliamo dirla tutta in Bundes ha giocato prevalentemente esterno sinistro di un centrocampo a 4 e Trequartista.
Tuttavia, ha cambiato moltissimi ruoli giocando centrale nel centrocampo a due o addirittura centrale in attacco. A me questi giocatori cosi duttili fanno spesso paura, perche' rischi di trovare giocatori preziosi per un allenatore, ma che in campo non fanno mai la differenza.

In ogni caso il suo talento e' palese, sopratutto nel calcio, ma dobbiamo ammettere che ad oggi non ha rispettato le aspettative che si avevano su di lui 3 anni fa. E proprio per questo e' costato 22mln e non 50, cifra che avresti dovuto sborsare il questo mercato se fosse stato il Chalanoglu di 3 stagioni fa.


----------



## Gatto (8 Settembre 2017)

The P ha scritto:


> Se vogliamo dirla tutta in Bundes ha giocato prevalentemente esterno sinistro di un centrocampo a 4 e Trequartista.
> Tuttavia, ha cambiato moltissimi ruoli giocando centrale nel centrocampo a due o addirittura centrale in attacco. A me questi giocatori cosi duttili fanno spesso paura, perche' rischi di trovare giocatori preziosi per un allenatore, ma che in campo non fanno mai la differenza.
> 
> In ogni caso il suo talento e' palese, sopratutto nel calcio, ma dobbiamo ammettere che ad oggi non ha rispettato le aspettative che si avevano su di lui 3 anni fa. E proprio per questo e' costato 22mln e non 50, cifra che avresti dovuto sborsare il questo mercato se fosse stato il Chalanoglu di 3 stagioni fa.



C'è anche da dire che il gioco del Leverkusen di Schmidt era forse il più adatto per esaltare determinate sue caratteristiche, meno per altre. In un contesto molto più ragionato e manovriero come quello previsto da Montella, dobbiamo testarlo.


----------



## koti (8 Settembre 2017)

Se con Jack fuori si fa panchinare da Borini e Montolivo facciamoci due domande.


----------



## Andrea89 (8 Settembre 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Se con Jack fuori si fa panchinare da Borini e Montolivo facciamoci due domande.



Turn over in vista dell'esordio in Europa League?
Il turco viene da due gare con la nazionale mentre gli altri due no?
Maggiori difficoltà nell'adattarsi?

Le domande sono tre e non due, ma prima di pensare che sia un bluff farei passare del tempo.

Sono tre domande


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Settembre 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Se con Jack fuori si fa panchinare da Borini e Montolivo facciamoci due domande.



Ne basta una: è fisicamente e tatticamente in grado di giocare ad ora?
No

Fine


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Settembre 2017)

Appena mi verrà in forma il turco e vi farà vedere quello che ho visto per anni in Bundes vorrei rileggere tutti i commenti dell'ultimo mese per farmi 2 risate .


----------



## Jackdvmilan (14 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Appena mi verrà in forma il turco e vi farà vedere quello che ho visto per anni in Bundes vorrei rileggere tutti i commenti dell'ultimo mese per farmi 2 risate .



Ogni volta che lo ammiravo col Bayer mi incantava...so cosa può dare, è solo questione di tempo


----------



## Ragnet_7 (14 Settembre 2017)

Ti ho preso al fantacalcio Hakan perchè credo in te. Non mi deludere!


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Settembre 2017)

Partita adatta a lui oggi, forza Çhala


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Settembre 2017)

Per favore chiamatelo Chala invece di Hakan, che tutte le volte che leggo mi viene in mente Hakan Sukur!


----------



## Jaqen (14 Settembre 2017)

Lo voglio con Jack.


----------



## Butcher (14 Settembre 2017)

<3


----------



## The Ripper (14 Settembre 2017)

Partita alla Arda Turan dei bei tempi
Bene così


----------



## krull (14 Settembre 2017)

Questo ha talento enorme. Mai piú 8n panchina uno raro cosí


----------



## Freddiedevil (14 Settembre 2017)

Mi sono innamorato stasera di questo Hakan


----------



## Konrad (14 Settembre 2017)

Per me migliore in campo stasera: 8 tondo! 

VAI CALHA!


----------



## Djici (14 Settembre 2017)

Benissimo oggi.
Ad essere sincero non me l'aspettavo cosi. La qualita si vedeva ma ci ha messo anche impegno, corsa e sacrificio.
Ora lo voglio vedere contro una squadra vera. Perche non voglio toglierci i meriti di questa vittoria... ma questo Vienna mi e sembrato di una scarsezza incredibile... poi magari siamo stati noi a farli sembrare scarsi.
Voglio una prestazione simile contro l'Udinese. 
Quantita e qualita.


----------



## Igniorante (14 Settembre 2017)

Si sapeva avesse grandi mezzi tecnici, chi pretendeva subito prestazioni da 8 in pagella senza dargli manco il tempo di ambientarsi è meglio si dia all'ippica


----------



## Love (14 Settembre 2017)

oggi ha giocato trequartista o mezz'ala???


----------



## krull (14 Settembre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Benissimo oggi.
> Ad essere sincero non me l'aspettavo cosi. La qualita si vedeva ma ci ha messo anche impegno, corsa e sacrificio.
> Ora lo voglio vedere contro una squadra vera. Perche non voglio toglierci i meriti di questa vittoria... ma questo Vienna mi e sembrato di una scarsezza incredibile... poi magari siamo stati noi a farli sembrare scarsi.
> Voglio una prestazione simile contro l'Udinese.
> Quantita e qualita.



3 a 3 a Roma lo scorso anno....scarsa si. Ma ogni tanto anche noi siamo bravini dai


----------



## krull (14 Settembre 2017)

Love ha scritto:


> oggi ha giocato trequartista o mezz'ala???



Mezz'ala. Ma oggi davvero era tuttocampista.


----------



## alcyppa (14 Settembre 2017)

Più simile al Calhanoglu visto al Bayer stasera, anche dal punto di vista dell'intensità e del recupero palla.

Bene contando che può, e deve, crescere ancora parecchio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Settembre 2017)




----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Settembre 2017)

Love ha scritto:


> oggi ha giocato trequartista o mezz'ala???



Oggi ha fatto tutto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Settembre 2017)

La maglia 10 sopra un giocatore degno? Stiamo scherzando vero? Dove sono i miei Honda e Boateng?


----------



## krull (14 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


>



Al gol nel 7 non sapevo se ridere o piangere dalla goduria


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Settembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Al gol nel 7 non sapevo se ridere o piangere dalla goduria



Ma lui è questo , è fortissimo . 

Ci vuole tempo , il talento non lo perdi mai.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


>


Godiamo insieme


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Settembre 2017)

Non ho mai dubitato di lui e Silva nemmeno per un secondo. Ora devono continuare cosi


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Settembre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Godiamo insieme



Skarso1!1!1!1


----------



## Black (14 Settembre 2017)

nei primi 5 minuti un paio di pessime giocate mi hanno fatto pensare che questo poteva essere un "pacco". Poi mi ha sorpreso alla grande. 1 gol (strepitoso) e 2 assist, oltre a tante belle giocate. 
Spero riesca a ripetersi anche in campionato. In ogni caso ha un piede fatato come se ne vedono pochi.


----------



## Igniorante (14 Settembre 2017)

Un gol così, voluto e cercato, non si vedeva dai tempi di Ibra.
Classe pura.


----------



## Clarenzio (14 Settembre 2017)

Bravino, dai.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Settembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Bravino, dai.



Si , nulla di che


----------



## Mr. Canà (14 Settembre 2017)

Bravissimo. Stasera è sceso in campo con la voglia di spaccare il mondo. Meravigliosa l'intesa con Silva.


----------



## goleador 70 (14 Settembre 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Non ho mai dubitato di lui e Silva nemmeno per un secondo. Ora devono continuare cosi



.
Grandissima partita stasera 
Molto bene Hakan


----------



## koti (14 Settembre 2017)

Finalmente.


----------



## Jaqen (14 Settembre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Partita alla Arda Turan dei bei tempi
> Bene così



Lo voglio con Jack. Esigo che giochi assieme a Jack


----------



## vitrich86 (15 Settembre 2017)

Impressionate stasera...lui deve giocare dove vuole, è quello il suo ruolo.


----------



## Crox93 (15 Settembre 2017)

Montella mettilo nel SUO RUOLO!


----------



## VonVittel (15 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si , nulla di che



Ricorda Simone Verdi


----------



## VonVittel (15 Settembre 2017)

Stasera ha avuto modo di svariare e dar sfogo alla sua fantasia. E difatti ha giocato alla grande, sacrificandosi anche in difesa. 

Finalmente Calha


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Settembre 2017)

Bene!

Ora son curioso di vederlo con la Spal, ovviamente non ne può giocare più di una a settimana per ora


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Settembre 2017)

Partitona ieri. Il lancio per il secondo goal di Silva è qualcosa di clamoroso. Il goal poi fantastico.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Settembre 2017)

Ve l'avevo detto che avrebbe fatto la mezzala, il 3412 non esiste


----------



## de sica (15 Settembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ve l'avevo detto che avrebbe fatto la mezzala, il 3412 non esiste



ha svariato su tutto il fronte offensivo, non mi sembra una mezzala ne un 352 classico.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Settembre 2017)

Il tocco e il tiro sono da fuoriclasse, ma si sapeva...

Il problema è trovargli un posto in campo che non precluda la possibilità di avere anche Suso..

Mah..speriamo bene..sarebbe un potenziale sprecatissimo


----------



## distinti (15 Settembre 2017)

Ho già sentito un paio di gobbi dire che il primo goal di ieri di Calhanoglu è colpa del portiere del Vienna...
...ah ma come tira Dybala....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Settembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ve l'avevo detto che avrebbe fatto la mezzala, il 3412 non esiste


Infatti, anche perché, in fase di difesa posizionale, quell'1 deve scendere per forza di cose in mezzo ai 4.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Settembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ve l'avevo detto che avrebbe fatto la mezzala, il 3412 non esiste



Si ma ormai i moduli sono numeri e basta. Nel 3-5-2 rispetto al 4-3-3 ha più licenza di staccarsi dalla linea di centrocampo ed attaccare perchè sa di avere copertura. Di fatti dunque è un trequartista che sa dove mettersi in fase difensiva.


----------



## Aron (17 Settembre 2017)

Impossibile tenerlo in panchina


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Settembre 2017)

Sembra che stia finalmente carburando.
Mi spiace per Jack, ma ad oggi deve accomodarsi in panca.


----------



## Jino (17 Settembre 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Sembra che stia finalmente carburando.
> Mi spiace per Jack, ma ad oggi deve accomodarsi in panca.



Lo dico da un pò, il vero Chala fisicamente lo vedremo da metà ottobre, ma già adesso si vede che non è più piantato al terreno come ad agosto.


----------



## goleador 70 (17 Settembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Impossibile tenerlo in panchina


.


----------



## Albijol (17 Settembre 2017)

Meno male che ho cannato completamente la valutazione, grande Calha ti voglio sempre cosi


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Settembre 2017)

E niente , entra primo pallone toccato ... no look e giocatore davanti alla porta.


----------



## hiei87 (17 Settembre 2017)

Deve ancora migliorare, ma i presupposti affinchè diventi un pilastro della nostra squadra ci sono. Gioca a due piedi, va sempre in verticale e spesso di prima, ed ha una facilità di calcio impressionante. Speriamo confermi quanto di buono ha fatto vedere nelle ultime due uscite.


----------



## bmb (17 Settembre 2017)

Sta diventando anche un fattore in fase difensiva.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Settembre 2017)

Questi giocatori però mi terrorizzano, perchè per caratteristiche sono quelli che mi fanno innamorare subito. E la scintilla qui sta già nascendo, la sento.

E negli ultimi anni ho ricevuto tante di quelle delusioni calcistiche dai giocatori come lui... che ho una paura matta che mi deluda!!

Forza Chala, fammi comprare la maglia e rompi la maledizione.


----------



## mil77 (17 Settembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Impossibile tenerlo in panchina



ecco appunto. senza se e senza ma


----------



## krull (17 Settembre 2017)

Questo in panchina non ci può stare. Eleva da solo almeno del 20% la potenzialità offensiva e la qualità della squadra. É anche in fase di non possesso é uno che lotta. In campo. Sempre


----------



## mil77 (17 Settembre 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questi giocatori però mi terrorizzano, perchè per caratteristiche sono quelli che mi fanno innamorare subito. E la scintilla qui sta già nascendo, la sento.
> 
> E negli ultimi anni ho ricevuto tante di quelle delusioni calcistiche dai giocatori come lui... che ho una paura matta che mi deluda!!
> 
> Forza Chala, fammi comprare la maglia e rompi la maledizione.



chi l'ha visto giocare in Germania non ha dubbi su di lui. lui è l'unico che può far fare il salto di qualità a questa squadra


----------



## Crox93 (17 Settembre 2017)

Si sta rivelando, personalmente a sorpresa, buono anche in fase di copertura
Comunque è entrato e per un pelo non fa subito un assist. Anche lui, come Biglia, ha una visione ed un intelligenza superiore


----------



## Guglielmo90 (17 Settembre 2017)

Ragazzi ma qualcuno che faccia la GIF con il no-look e il tacco per Kessie?


----------



## Igniorante (17 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E niente , entra primo pallone toccato ... no look e giocatore davanti alla porta.



Spettacolo


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Settembre 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questi giocatori però mi terrorizzano, perchè per caratteristiche sono quelli che mi fanno innamorare subito. E la scintilla qui sta già nascendo, la sento.
> 
> E negli ultimi anni ho ricevuto tante di quelle delusioni calcistiche dai giocatori come lui... che ho una paura matta che mi deluda!!
> 
> Forza Chala, fammi comprare la maglia e rompi la maledizione.



Parti dal nome corretto 

Calha 

Ps:


----------



## Julian Ross (17 Settembre 2017)

Bonaventura deve sedersi in panchina.

Calha è di gran lunga il giocatore più talentuoso e cristallino che abbiamo.

Un potenziale fuoriclasse. Vede il calcio prima degli altri.


----------



## BossKilla7 (17 Settembre 2017)

Cosa deve fare sto povero cristo per panchinare Bonaventura? Bah


----------



## Julian Ross (17 Settembre 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Cosa deve fare sto povero cristo per panchinare Bonaventura? Bah



Me lo chiedo anche io...

Differenza palese di tasso tecnico, velocità di esecuzione e talento in generale...


----------



## danjr (17 Settembre 2017)

mil77 ha scritto:


> chi l'ha visto giocare in Germania non ha dubbi su di lui. lui è l'unico che può far fare il salto di qualità a questa squadra



Io impazzivo per lui e per Bellarabi. Secondo te, a livello assoluto, chi meglio tra i due?


----------



## elpacoderoma (17 Settembre 2017)

Per sua sfortuna non può giocare insieme a Jack.
Oggi ha avuto la palla del KO ma non ha dimostrato di avere un gran mancino.
In compenso sta dimostrando di possedere grandi doti difensive.
In crescita.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Settembre 2017)

danjr ha scritto:


> Io impazzivo per lui e per Bellarabi. Secondo te, a livello assoluto, chi meglio tra i due?



Bella domanda , io avrei puntato su Calha come Mirabelli ma anche Bellarabi ... mamma mia che forte .


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Settembre 2017)

È entrato di nuovo molto bene, nel giro di due partite ha svoltato, speriamo continui così!


----------



## mil77 (17 Settembre 2017)

danjr ha scritto:


> Io impazzivo per lui e per Bellarabi. Secondo te, a livello assoluto, chi meglio tra i due?



io mi sono innamorato di chalanoglu in Germania. per me come lui ce se sono pochi. e lui è un centrocampista offensivo e non un attaccante


----------



## emamilan99 (17 Settembre 2017)

Bisogna giocare con Suso ed hakan dietro la punta.


----------



## emamilan99 (17 Settembre 2017)

Ora che entrerà in condizione il posto sarà sempre suo.. ha una tecnica e visione di gioco M O S T R U O S A


----------



## Ragnet_7 (18 Settembre 2017)

Deve giocare titolare. Se Montella non mette sia lui che Silva titolari contro la Spal inizio ad adirarmi sul serio.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (18 Settembre 2017)

mil77 ha scritto:


> io mi sono innamorato di chalanoglu in Germania. per me come lui ce se sono pochi. e lui è un centrocampista offensivo e non un attaccante



Quando l'acquistammo si parlava anche di James Rodriguez. Lo conoscevo seguendo molto la Bundesliga. 
E un po' sotto sotto l'aver preso lui piuttosto che il colombiano non mi dispiaceva. Ad oggi l'ex madrileno gli è superiore, ma potenzialmente Hakan può diventare più forte, oltre che più completo sotto molteplici punti di vista. 

Per rispondere all'utente che parlava di Hakan o Bellarabi. Io direi entrambi. Bellarabi è quell'esterno che ci mancava e che rispetto a Keità è anche molto bravo nel far equilibrio alla squadra con una buona fase difensiva.


----------



## The Ripper (18 Settembre 2017)

si muove a suo agio in una zona del campo precisa: sinistra, con libertà di accentrarsi.
Per me non dobbiamo accantonare l'attacco a 3.


----------



## emamilan99 (18 Settembre 2017)

Sa fare benissimo anche l'esterno sinistro pertanto anche un 343 lo metterebbe a suo agio


----------



## The P (18 Settembre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> si muove a suo agio in una zona del campo precisa: sinistra, con libertà di accentrarsi.
> *Per me non dobbiamo accantonare l'attacco a 3*.



quoto. 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Oggi ho letto 3 dei tuoi post e li avrei quotati tutti e 3, cosa sta succedendo?


----------



## Guglielmo90 (18 Settembre 2017)

L'ho fatta io alla fine:


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Settembre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> si muove a suo agio in una zona del campo precisa: sinistra, con libertà di accentrarsi.
> Per me non dobbiamo accantonare l'attacco a 3.


Abbiamo accantonato il 4-3-3 senza mai vedere questo 11: 

Donnarumma
Conti Bonucci Romagnoli Rodriguez
Kessiè Biglia Bonaventura
Suso Silva Calhanoglu​
Un peccato, però, come ti ho detto altrove, questo 4-3-3 non ha alternative e ti costringe a giocare sempre con gli stessi, che possono durare fino a quando?


----------



## tonilovin93 (18 Settembre 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> L'ho fatta io alla fine:



Ma fa quello che vuole con la palla?


----------



## Guglielmo90 (18 Settembre 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Ma fa quello che vuole con la palla?



Potrei vedere ste azioni 100 volte. E' veramente una gioia per gli occhi.


----------



## Crox93 (20 Settembre 2017)

E' molto discontinuo, ma si sapeva.
Se vuole diventare un top mondiale (e ha le qualità per esserlo) deve ridurre a zero partite come queste


----------



## LukeLike (21 Settembre 2017)

Che nervi quando inciampa sulla palla... mi ricorda una certa cresta francese...


----------



## 13-33 (21 Settembre 2017)

Deve imparare da Biglia, giocare semplice i colpi arriveranno da soli.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (21 Settembre 2017)

Ieri molto male.


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Settembre 2017)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Che nervi quando inciampa sulla palla... mi ricorda una certa cresta francese...



Ho notato anch'io qualche difficoltà di equilibrio.


----------



## Black (21 Settembre 2017)

il peggiore dei nostri ieri. In ben 2 occasioni al limite dell'area ha perso la palla in maniera comica, non ho capito se ha perso l'equilibrio o cosa. Deve fare meglio, ci aspettiamo molto da lui.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Settembre 2017)

Tutti a criticare Hakan, ma di Suso che ormai non passa una palla nemmeno sotto tortura ne vogliamo parlare?


----------



## fabri47 (24 Settembre 2017)

Il più grande flop al momento, dopo Bonucci. Mi sta facendo rimpiangere Kucka.


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Settembre 2017)

Col disastro di oggi lui non c'entra proprio niente.


----------



## The Ripper (24 Settembre 2017)

ha giocato bene solo contro l'asutria vienna, squadra che perderebbe anche contro il benevento

o cambia marcia o via
i dubbi che avevo al momento dell'ufficialità dell'acquisto sono ancora qua


----------



## Ermenegildo (24 Settembre 2017)

Facciamolo giocare con continuità e magari andrà in forma... Ha una capacità di vedere il gioco offensivo che nessun altro rossonero ha


----------



## Crox93 (24 Settembre 2017)

Se giocasse con regolarità magari eh
Poi condannarlo per la partita di oggi è al limite del ridicolo, cosa doveva fare da solo in mezzo all'immondizia in 10 minuti?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (24 Settembre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il più grande flop al momento, dopo Bonucci. Mi sta facendo rimpiangere Kucka.



ma se non gli viene data la possibilità di partire titolare lol. Ma la prestazione di Bonaventura l'hai vista?


----------



## Aron (24 Settembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> ma se non gli viene data la possibilità di partire titolare lol. Ma la prestazione di Bonaventura l'hai vista?



Concordo.

Calhanoglu è considerato uno dei migliori giovani talenti del mondo, era cercato da diversi club importanti (soprattutto in Premier), può risolvere una partita con una punizione, è un assist-man, aggiunge fantasia al gioco, aumenta le possibilità di verticalizzare le azioni, smista palloni in qualsiasi area del campo...
Ma viene relegato in panchina. 

Pur considerando che Bonaventura sia un buon giocatore, per me se c'è da scegliere tra lui e Calhanoglu il titolare dev'essere assolutamente Calhanoglu.

Con Calhanoglu abbiamo possibilità di migliorare, ma con Bonaventura cosa cambia? Che cavolo di risultati abbiamo raggiunto con Bonaventura da quando è al Milan? Si è per caso presentata una big d'Europa con 30 milioni per lui? 
E Bonaventura è vicino ai 30 anni, non avrà margini di crescita e ancora oggi non si sa che ruolo ha, se è una mezz'ala, un esterno d'attacco o un'ala di centrocampo.


----------



## krull (24 Settembre 2017)

Ma scherziamo a criticarlo per oggi? Siete seri? In un quarto d'ora ha fatto piú lui di Buonaventura in 3 partite. Come fai ad esprimerti se giochi cosí poco e ti devi ambientare? Ma si andiamo avanti con Buonaventura che sta giocando palesemente contro


----------



## The Ripper (24 Settembre 2017)

in quel ruolo ne' lui e ne' Jack rendono al 100%
Ottima idea quella di passare al 3-5-2, non c'è che dire


----------



## Tobi (24 Settembre 2017)

datemi del matto ma io cambierei ancora una volta modulo

4231

Donnarumma
Calabria Musacchio Bonucci Rodriguez
Biglia Kessie
Suso Calhanoglu Bonaventura
A.Silva

abbiamo un minimo di potenziale tecnico sulla trequarti sfruttiamolo... Poi a partita in corso abbiamo altri 2 attaccanti in panca da poter inserire, eventualmente Kessie passa sulla trequarti e andando a sostituire uno dei 3 con Locatelli che si mette accanto a biglia, hai borini che per quanto scarso in quel ruolo potrebbe giocare.. ma in questo momento panchinare uno tra jack e calhanoglu ed accentrare Suso che non riesce a fare assolutamente il suo gioco è controproducente


----------



## krull (24 Settembre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> in quel ruolo ne' lui e ne' Jack rendono al 100%
> Ottima idea quella di passare al 3-5-2, non c'è che dire



Ti porto l'esempio di Praet. Ha sempre giovato trequartista e oggi da mezz'ala va che partita ha fatto. Poi Buonaventura sono anni che fa quel ruolo su, che giochi a 3 o a 4 dietro per una mezz'ala cambia pochissimo anzi devono anche coprite meno e lo sai perfettamente


----------



## Julian Ross (24 Settembre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ha giocato bene solo contro l'asutria vienna, squadra che perderebbe anche contro il benevento
> 
> o cambia marcia o via
> i dubbi che avevo al momento dell'ufficialità dell'acquisto sono ancora qua



Come si può criticare oggi che ha giocato 10 minuti in mezzo a una confusione enorme?

Oggi non ha la minima colpa, se lo si critica anche in queste occasioni significa non saper essere oggettivi.

Gli serve solo continuità, partite intere nelle gambe e non una panchina ogni 2...


----------



## danjr (24 Settembre 2017)

Gli va data una possibilità seria, più partite di seguito. Ma stiamo scherzando? Non gicoa mai con continuità. Deve farsi 5 o 6 patite di fila


----------



## Guglielmo90 (24 Settembre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> in quel ruolo ne' lui e ne' Jack rendono al 100%
> Ottima idea quella di passare al 3-5-2, non c'è che dire



Cambio di modulo solo per far rendere Bonucci. Boh.


----------



## danjr (24 Settembre 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Cambio di modulo solo per far rendere Bonucci. Boh.



Perché prima sembravamo il Real Madrid! Bah


----------



## Guglielmo90 (24 Settembre 2017)

danjr ha scritto:


> Perché prima sembravamo il Real Madrid! Bah



Non dico questo. Sto criticando il motivo per cui tutti i media e molti tifosi si sono schierati per la difesa a 3, ovvero l'acquisto di Bonucci, che è assurdo.


----------



## goleador 70 (24 Settembre 2017)

Hakan deve giocare.
Basta con quel mediocre di Bonaventura


----------



## The Ripper (24 Settembre 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Non dico questo. Sto criticando il motivo per cui tutti i media e molti tifosi si sono schierati per la difesa a 3, ovvero l'acquisto di Bonucci, che è assurdo.



ma infatti...
togliere i giocatori migliori per far giocare un difensore centrale in più
se i protagonisti di "Qualcuno volò sul nido del cuculo" allenassero una squadra di calcio, non riuscirebbero a fare peggio...


----------



## danjr (24 Settembre 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Non dico questo. Sto criticando il motivo per cui tutti i media e molti tifosi si sono schierati per la difesa a 3, ovvero l'acquisto di Bonucci, che è assurdo.



Si ma il rovescio della medaglia è: attacco. 3 perché Suso vuol giocare esterno. Suso eh, non Messi.


----------



## 7vinte (24 Settembre 2017)

danjr ha scritto:


> Perché prima sembravamo il Real Madrid! Bah



Be abbiamo più punti del Real Madrid cmq


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Settembre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma infatti...
> togliere i giocatori migliori per far giocare un difensore centrale in più
> *se i protagonisti di "Qualcuno volò sul nido del cuculo" allenassero una squadra di calcio, non riuscirebbero a fare peggio*...



Ma sto parallelo come ti è uscito?


----------



## Aron (25 Settembre 2017)

>Montella: _"mi piace un gioco fatto di possesso palla, fraseggio, palleggio, sballato completamente fuso"_
>Mirabelli: _"Ok, prendiamo qualcuno al caso tuo"_
>gli comprano Calhanoglu
>lo tiene in panchina


----------



## Superpippo9 (25 Settembre 2017)

mettesse la difesa 3 perché con quei centrali è un oltraggio giocare a 4 (i difensori quelli forti èh non zapata), biglia e kessiè in mezzo al campo, Calhanoglu dietro a 2 punte vere e li facesse giocare insieme per 3-4 partite di fila!!! poi tiriamo un po' di conclusioni!!!


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (25 Settembre 2017)

Montella deve far le cose semplici se vuole riprendere in mano la situazione. 
4-4-2 o 4-2-3-1 a seconda degli interpreti. 
Quando Mihailovic perse la bussola con il 4-3-1-2 imposto dalla società, per riprendersi spolvero un classico quanto efficace 4-4-2. Montella a differenza del predecessore ha riserve sugli esterni Bonaventura e Calhanoglu che dindiffernetemente possono giocare a destra e o a sinistra, Suso. Le punte Kalinic, Silva, Cutrone e Borini. Che in El può pure fare la seconda punta e in caso andare pure sugli esterni. In difesa siamo completi. 
Principi di gioco base, pressing, gioco sul corto e reparti ben uniti.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (25 Settembre 2017)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> Montella deve far le cose semplici se vuole riprendere in mano la situazione.
> 4-4-2 o 4-2-3-1 a seconda degli interpreti.
> Quando Mihailovic perse la bussola con il 4-3-1-2 imposto dalla società, per riprendersi spolvero un classico quanto efficace 4-4-2. Montella a differenza del predecessore ha riserve sugli esterni Bonaventura e Calhanoglu che dindiffernetemente possono giocare a destra e o a sinistra, Suso. Le punte Kalinic, Silva, Cutrone e Borini. Che in El può pure fare la seconda punta e in caso andare pure sugli esterni. In difesa siamo completi.
> Principi di gioco base, pressing, gioco sul corto e reparti ben uniti.




Scusate sbagliato post


----------



## Guglielmo90 (28 Settembre 2017)

Altra prestazione molto opaca..


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Settembre 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Altra prestazione molto opaca..



in linea con tutto il resto della squadra fino a quel momento cioè da 6. Non capisco perchè da Hakan vi aspettate che ogni partita giochi da 8 e siete subito qui a far notare quando gioca una partita normale. Tra l'altro ha giocato 45 minuti soltanto.


----------



## krull (29 Settembre 2017)

Partita senza particolari guizzi ma senza errori fino a che non lo hanno abbattuto. Soffre la totale confusione tattica della squadra soprattutto in assenza di Biglia che stasera é stato sostituito pietosamente da Locatelli che in mezzo al campo ha fatto solo casino


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Settembre 2017)

Ma l'infortunio è grave oppure no?


----------



## bmb (29 Settembre 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma l'infortunio è grave oppure no?



Ha preso il classico "fagiolo" sul gluteo. Credo sarà a disposizione già da domani senza grossi problemi.


----------



## koti (29 Settembre 2017)

Su dieci partite ne ha fatta 1 buona e 9 insufficienti.


----------



## mil77 (29 Settembre 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Su dieci partite ne ha fatta 1 buona e 9 insufficienti.



Chi Bonaventura? Io invece ho visto che quando lui non gioca la squadra va in crisi


----------



## Guglielmo90 (29 Settembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> in linea con tutto il resto della squadra fino a quel momento cioè da 6. Non capisco perchè da Hakan vi aspettate che ogni partita giochi da 8 e siete subito qui a far notare quando gioca una partita normale. Tra l'altro ha giocato 45 minuti soltanto.



Perché finora da 8 ne ha giocata solo una contro l'austria Vienna. Tutte le altre sono state abbastanza anonime. Qua sembra invece che sia un fenomeno che dovrebbe giocare per partito preso con la Roma.. Attenzione, a me il turco piace ma proprio per questo voglio evitare di vederlo scomparire contro la Roma.


----------



## Black (29 Settembre 2017)

fin'ora nelle partite giocate ha fatto bene solo contro l'Austria Vienna. Per il resto anonimo o insufficiente come ieri sera. Mi convince sempre meno questo giocatore.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Settembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> in linea con tutto il resto della squadra fino a quel momento cioè da 6. Non capisco perchè da Hakan vi aspettate che ogni partita giochi da 8 e siete subito qui a far notare quando gioca una partita normale. Tra l'altro ha giocato 45 minuti soltanto.



Ragnet, tu che lo conosci e lo hai seguito in bundes ma è sempre stato cosi debole di gamba o è a causa della lunga pausa forzata?
Ormai sta diventando una triste consuetudine quella scivolata per avere il dominio della palla dopo che perde sistematicamente 2 metri sull'avversario.


----------



## Crox93 (29 Settembre 2017)

Io resto convinto che sia meglio di Bonaventura


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Settembre 2017)

Anche ieri male, al di là dell'infortunio che probabilmente lo ha limitato un po'.

Quello che non va bene è che nella circolazione della palla non si può nascondere, è lui l'elemento di qualità e deve avere coraggio e personalità di farsi dare la palla anche se pressato. Gli errori ci possono stare, vanno digeriti, ma se non si scrolla di dosso questa insicurezza non può giocare in serie A.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Settembre 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Io resto convinto che sia meglio di Bonaventura



Muscolarmente oggi pare inadeguato a grandi livelli.
Tecnicamente non si discute per come gioca a due tocchi, per come calcia e per i passaggi che vede .
In mezzo al campo poi fa ancora più fatica, se giocassimo ancora col 4-3-3 al limite largo a sinistra avrebbe altri ruoli e compiti ma fare la mezz'ala mmm..... è dura per lui.


----------



## Pivellino (29 Settembre 2017)

Si parla spesso di Montella ma è indubbio che diversi giocatori - tra cui lui - stanno avendo un rendimento nettamente insufficiente e senza giocatori si va poco lontano.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (29 Settembre 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Perché finora da 8 ne ha giocata solo una contro l'austria Vienna. Tutte le altre sono state abbastanza anonime. Qua sembra invece che sia un fenomeno che dovrebbe giocare per partito preso con la Roma.. Attenzione, a me il turco piace ma proprio per questo voglio evitare di vederlo scomparire contro la Roma.



Bonaventura quante partite da 8 ha giocato? Bonucci? Romagnoli? No perchè qua sembra si faccia un processo solo al turco ma si dimentica che sta giocando pochissimo, mentre quelli che giocano fanno vomitare sistematicamente.




diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ragnet, tu che lo conosci e lo hai seguito in bundes ma è sempre stato cosi debole di gamba o è a causa della lunga pausa forzata?
> Ormai sta diventando una triste consuetudine quella scivolata per avere il dominio della palla dopo che perde sistematicamente 2 metri sull'avversario.



Calhanoglu è questo fisicamente. Lento nel primo passo e debole sul contatto fisico diretto. La sua qualità principale è l'intelligenza. Vede cose prima degli altri, ma adesso sta sbagliando anche le cose elementari per uno con la sua tecnica. Sbaglia i passaggi a 5 metri o i controlli palla banali. Il motivo è che non è lucido mentalmente, forse non si sente in fiducia o stimato dai compagni e dall'allenatore. Io penso si possa adattare, ma sono convinto che troverà molte più difficoltà lui rispetto a Silva che invece fisicamente sembra tenere parecchio. Quella scivolata che fa è un marchio suo, gliela vedrai fare sempre.


----------



## koti (29 Settembre 2017)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Chi Bonaventura? Io invece ho visto che quando lui non gioca la squadra va in crisi


Bonaventura è un altro che sta facendo pena, ma che c'entra?


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Settembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Bonaventura quante partite da 8 ha giocato? Bonucci? Romagnoli? No perchè qua sembra si faccia un processo solo al turco ma si dimentica che sta giocando pochissimo, mentre quelli che giocano fanno vomitare sistematicamente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se le cose stanno come dici tu direi allora che la trasformazione in mezz'ala non è un azzardo, ma una bestemmia tattica.
La mezz'ala deve correre, strappare, dettare linee di passaggi, lottare, pressare, raddoppiare e non solo fare gioco e ricamare.
In un 4-3-3 alto a sinistra lo vedrei molto più a suo agio.
Se la scivolata la fai per bruciare un tempo di giocata ok, se la fai per recuperare il campo perso non è più tanto ok.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (29 Settembre 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se le cose stanno come dici tu direi allora che la trasformazione in mezz'ala non è un azzardo, ma una bestemmia tattica.
> La mezz'ala deve correre, strappare, dettare linee di passaggi, lottare, pressare, raddoppiare e non solo fare gioco e ricamare.
> In un 4-3-3 alto a sinistra lo vedrei molto più a suo agio.
> Se la scivolata la fai per bruciare un tempo di giocata ok, se la fai per recuperare il campo perso non è più tanto ok.



Lo dissi già a suo tempo che la mezzala non poteva farla. L'unica partita in cui ha dato il meglio ha giocato più avanzato nel suo ruolo naturale. Per farti un paragone, sarebbe stato come mettere l'ultimo Ronaldinho da mezzala, quante insufficienze pensi avrebbe preso? Bisogna svincolarlo dalla fase difensiva eccessiva chiesta alla mezzala e delegarlo a compiti di rifinitura, altrimenti non renderà mai come deve.


----------



## The Ripper (29 Settembre 2017)

finora l'acquisto più sbagliato.
più di borini

e niente... non riusciamo a dare la 10 ad un giocatore degno


----------



## Albijol (29 Settembre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> finora l'acquisto più sbagliato.
> più di borini
> 
> e niente... non riusciamo a dare la 10 ad un giocatore degno



Purtroppo deve giocare lui perché Jack è in una condizione fisica drammatica


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Settembre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> finora l'acquisto più sbagliato.
> più di borini
> 
> e niente... non riusciamo a dare la 10 ad un giocatore degno



Non sono per nulla d'accordo, finora l'acquisto più sbagliato (viste anche le cifre) è Bonucci.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Settembre 2017)

A me Akan piace tantissimo, pur nelle incertezze di questo inizio stagiine vedo in lui le stimmate del fuoriclasse.
Certo il cambiamento di lega, le continue rotazioni di moduli e formazioni dalle quali lui entra ed esce non aiutano. Ma con il tempo diventerá il faro di questa squadra.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Settembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Non sono per nulla d'accordo, finora l'acquisto più sbagliato (viste anche le cifre) è Bonucci.





The Ripper ha scritto:


> finora l'acquisto più sbagliato.
> più di borini
> 
> e niente... non riusciamo a dare la 10 ad un giocatore degno



Praticamente, mi state dicendo che non ne abbiamo azzeccato uno che sia uno?


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Ottobre 2017)

Çhalanoglu usa pisolino 

È superefficace


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Ottobre 2017)

Per ora molto male. Speriamo si ripigli


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Ottobre 2017)

Da mezzala non funziona, perché ci vuole una potenza di gambe e di fisico non indifferente per reggere il ruolo; il turco deve giocare o da esterno o da trequartista, o in un 4-3-3/3-4-3 o in un 4-2-3-1.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Ottobre 2017)

Si vede che non è lucido perché è fuori forma .

Io ti aspetto e so che tra 5 mesi sarai il più forte .


----------



## BossKilla7 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si vede che non è lucido perché è fuori forma .
> 
> Io ti aspetto e so che tra 5 mesi sarai il più forte .



tra 5 mesi è finito il campionato


----------



## The Ripper (1 Ottobre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si vede che non è lucido *perché è fuori forma* .
> 
> Io ti aspetto e so che *tra 5 mesi* sarai il più forte .



ma che vuol dire, scusa?
E' una battuta o sei serio?


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Ottobre 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> tra 5 mesi è finito il campionato





The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma che vuol dire, scusa?
> E' una battuta o sei serio?



No sono serio , intendevo dire che tra poco entrerà in forma e zittirà tutte le critiche . Io l ho visto giocare molte volte e non è quello visto nel primo tempo .

Gli manca la lucidità di esecuzione , che in realtà è il suo forte .


----------



## hiei87 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Mi spiace. Era uno dei miei pupilli. A tratti mostra una qualità superiore, ma sembra timido e impaurito. Emblematico il fatto che cicchi ogni tiro a faccia finire in curva o sulla barriera ogni punizione, quando queste dovrebbero essere le sue armi migliori. Ovviamente, non lo aiuta il fatto di giocare sempre fuori ruolo.
Dopo l'espulsione di oggi, dubito si rialzerà. Non mi stupirei se lo vendessero a gennaio...


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Ottobre 2017)

Ad oggi deludente, spero che si ritrovi.


----------



## Miro (1 Ottobre 2017)

Mi ricorda Ganso, esaltato perchè aveva _la magia nei piedi _[cit.] ma totalmente inadatto a grandi livelli.


----------



## The Ripper (1 Ottobre 2017)

Ridatemi Honda
Vi prego


----------



## Pit96 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Come già detto sono sempre più perplesso su questo giocatore. Sbaglia cose semplicissime abbastanza imbarazzanti. Qualche lampo, ma non basta. L'espulsione presa oggi è proprio da somari... salta il derby


----------



## LukeLike (1 Ottobre 2017)

Il simbolo di questo Milan senza attributi. Adesso avete capito perché non giocava?


----------



## Pivellino (1 Ottobre 2017)

Posso dire a questo punto che non ci serve un giocatore così, acquisto sbagliato.
E con Bonucci sono due.


----------



## neversayconte (1 Ottobre 2017)

semplicemente improponibile. peccato


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2017)

a me continua a piacere, certo l'espulsione è stupida
come singoli lui e silva sono gli unici in grado di creare qualcosa
manca purtroppo tutta l'organizzazione intorno


----------



## Schism75 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Oh ma Florenzi che si è fatto male sul serio è stato fuori 1 anno ed è tornato più forte di prima. Questo invece, pur senza infortunio, ha bisogno di tempo, poverino 
Ma per favore.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Bel modo di giocare.

Sbaglia solo il colpo tecnicamente.


----------



## PoloNegativo (1 Ottobre 2017)

Ha sbagliato molto e fatto qualche giocata. Sicuramente non basta, ma tra questo Calhanoglu fuori forma e il Bonaventura attuale, anche lui fuori forma, preferisco il turco.


----------



## mil77 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> a me continua a piacere, certo l'espulsione è stupida
> come singoli lui e silva sono gli unici in grado di creare qualcosa
> manca purtroppo tutta l'organizzazione intorno



Ecco appunto. La partita di oggi è stata una delle migliori fin qui. E guarda caso c loro due erano in campo. Quella di oggi è la miglior formazione possibile almeno fino a Gennaio. Forse si può cambiare solo Kalinic con Suso


----------



## Serginho (1 Ottobre 2017)

Troppo goffo in molte occasioni, non capisco perché. Tecnicamente è messo bene, però tutti questi errori nel controllo e nel tiro mi fanno pensare che o non è in condizione, o è troppo lento per la serie A


----------



## Guglielmo90 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Oggi al limite dell'imbarazzante. Tiri addosso ai giocatori, lento, incespica sul pallone. Non deve vedere il campo per un po'. Meglio Bonaventura anche se non in forma.


----------



## neversayconte (1 Ottobre 2017)

perchè non mettere suso a sinistra del centrocampo a 5?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Davvero imbarazzante, ma quando compriamo giocatori veri? Ogni volta che tocca palla mi fa bestemmiare.


----------



## krull (1 Ottobre 2017)

Oggi in crescita. Il problema é che non sa cosa fare con la palla. Mancano automatismi con gli esterni e le punte. Deve continuare a giocare


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Ottobre 2017)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> perchè non mettere suso a sinistra del centrocampo a 5?



cosa c'entra suso col centrocampo a 5 dai su  dovrebbere fare tutta la fascia e perderebbe il dribling a rientrare che è la cosa che gli riesce meglio


----------



## Crox93 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Questo ragazzo ha una visione incredibile ma spesso è lento e impacciato
Non riesco a capire cosa gli succeda sinceramente


----------



## The Ripper (1 Ottobre 2017)

Che gentaglia che compriamo...
Mai una volta che prendiamo un fuoriclasse...


----------



## Jino (1 Ottobre 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Questo ragazzo ha una visione incredibile ma spesso è lento e impacciato
> Non riesco a capire cosa gli succeda sinceramente



Io sono sempre scettico nel mettere i fantasisti in mediana... quando giocano cosi lontani dalla porta arrivano sempre poco lucidi negli ultimi trenta metri... chi può farlo è chi è dotato da madre natura di doti atletiche fuori dal comune, un esempio?

Clarence Seedorf

Per me Chala deve giocare li davanti, non in mediana!!!


----------



## Guglielmo90 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io sono sempre scettico nel mettere i fantasisti in mediana... quando giocano cosi lontani dalla porta arrivano sempre poco lucidi negli ultimi trenta metri... chi può farlo è chi è dotato da madre natura di doti atletiche fuori dal comune, un esempio?
> 
> Clarence Seedorf
> 
> Per me Chala deve giocare li davanti, non in mediana!!!



Un sacco di volte oggi giocava più avanti, non è cambiato molto..


----------



## Wildbone (1 Ottobre 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Un sacco di volte oggi giocava più avanti, non è cambiato molto..



Il problema, oltre che della sua lucidità ancora latitante, è che arrivava al limite dell'area e non trovava nessuno con cui dialogare o da lanciare in taglio nell'area di rigore; fosse stato lucido, almeno, avrebbe tirato in porta 3 o 4 volte di più. Non mi sento di distruggerlo, e tra i nuovi è certamente quello con più attenuanti (6 mesi di stop, il giocare fuori ruolo, e la mancanza totale di movimenti offensivi collaudati).


----------



## The Ripper (1 Ottobre 2017)

Ha appena dichiarato che non ricordava di esser stato ammonito
Ma che roba è?


----------



## Guglielmo90 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Il problema, oltre che della sua lucidità ancora latitante, è che arrivava al limite dell'area e non trovava nessuno con cui dialogare o da lanciare in taglio nell'area di rigore; fosse stato lucido, almeno, avrebbe tirato in porta 3 o 4 volte di più. Non mi sento di distruggerlo, e tra i nuovi è certamente quello con più attenuanti (6 mesi di stop, il giocare fuori ruolo, e la mancanza totale di movimenti offensivi collaudati).



Per questo motivo oggi non l'avrei mandato al massacro e avrei messo Jack..


----------



## Black (1 Ottobre 2017)

altra prestazione negativa stasera. Di positivo c'è che.... non ci sarà per il derby!

veramente non capisco questo giocatore. Stasera è stato quello che ha avuto, assieme a Borini, più palloni da poter trasformare in occasioni da rete e li ha sprecati praticamente tutti. Da un giocatore, che dovrebbe essere, un trequartista offensivo mi aspetto molto di più.

Ad oggi si gioca con Bonucci il ruolo di peggior acquisto estivo


----------



## Black (1 Ottobre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Che gentaglia che compriamo...
> Mai una volta che prendiamo un fuoriclasse...



effettivamente a Giugno si sognava quello là che hai come avatar.... e siamo passati a questo turco che sa incidere solo con l'Austria Vienna...


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Ottobre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ha appena dichiarato che non ricordava di esser stato ammonito
> Ma che roba è?



Succede , anche a me è successo .

Quando stai giocando sei talmente concentrato che capita credimi


----------



## The Ripper (1 Ottobre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Succede , anche a me è successo .
> 
> Quando stai giocando sei talmente concentrato che capita credimi



Lollo ma per favore dai
per favore...
ok che ti piace, ma difendere anche una dichiarazione del genere....
che professionista sei?
Eddai su...


----------



## Jino (1 Ottobre 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Un sacco di volte oggi giocava più avanti, non è cambiato molto..



Sisi, ma sempre partendo dalla mediana, sempre con sessanta metri di campo per andare ad attaccare...


----------



## Serginho (1 Ottobre 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io sono sempre scettico nel mettere i fantasisti in mediana... quando giocano cosi lontani dalla porta arrivano sempre poco lucidi negli ultimi trenta metri... chi può farlo è chi è dotato da madre natura di doti atletiche fuori dal comune, un esempio?
> 
> Clarence Seedorf
> 
> Per me Chala deve giocare li davanti, non in mediana!!!



D'accordo anche qui, le cose migliori (seppur poche) le ha mostrate quando ha giocato da mezza punta


----------



## bmb (1 Ottobre 2017)

Stavo aspettando la prima espulsione dalla prima volta che l'ho visto giocare. Con tutte quelle entrate da dietro prenderà gli stessi cartellini rossi di Paletta la scorsa stagione.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (2 Ottobre 2017)

A me la sua partita cmq fino all'espulsione non era dispiaciuta. Il secondo giallo è sciocco, ma diciamo che escluso quello la prestazione è stata discreta.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (2 Ottobre 2017)

Vi aspetto tutti al varco, appena inizierà a giocare come sa. E deve per forza essere tra non molto


----------



## Schism75 (2 Ottobre 2017)

Fatemi capire, Florenzi che è stato fuori 1 anno per infortunio gravissimo, quando è tornato l'ha fatto alla grande. Senza nessuna giustificazione di sorta, su uno stato fisico che poteva essere molto deficitario.

Lui, che è stato fuori 4 mesi per squalifica, ma che si è potuto comunque allenare, e che sono 3 mesi che è tornato a giocare, poverello invece ha ancora bisogno di tempo. Esattamente di quali tempi ha bisogno? Forse gli allenamenti a Milanello non vanno bene?

Bisogna rivedere molti giudizi. Questo è un giocatore che azzecca la partita in cui fa il mostro. Poi le successive 4, ne fa 2 decenti o mediocri e 2 oscene. E poi ricomincia il giro. Fosse stato continuo alla sua età, stava al Barcellona o al Real Madrid già da qualche anno. Per me non sarà mai la mezzala che serve.

Poi ha quella scivolata da dietro che è una cosa folle, tipico di chi fisicamente non riesce a stare dietro all'avversario e tenta il tutto per tutto. Peccato che rischia sempre di prendere l'avversario facendosi ammonire o peggio. E infatti stasera, gran genialata. Almeno qualcuno si degnasse di correggerlo.


----------



## Alfabri (2 Ottobre 2017)

La realtà? E' un trequartista, stop.
Chi l'ha preso per fare la mezzala titolare ha preso un enorme abbaglio.
Al contrario di Borini (ammesso che sia stato preso pensandolo come esterno a 5, forse il ruolo che gli calza di più).


----------



## PoloNegativo (2 Ottobre 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Fatemi capire, Florenzi che è stato fuori 1 anno per infortunio gravissimo, quando è tornato l'ha fatto alla grande. Senza nessuna giustificazione di sorta, su uno stato fisico che poteva essere molto deficitario.
> 
> Lui, che è stato fuori 4 mesi per squalifica, ma che si è potuto comunque allenare, e che sono 3 mesi che è tornato a giocare, poverello invece ha ancora bisogno di tempo. Esattamente di quali tempi ha bisogno? Forse gli allenamenti a Milanello non vanno bene?
> 
> ...


Non ignoriamo però che Florenzi è rimasto nella stessa squadra, mentre Calhanoglu ha cambiato squadra e campionato.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (2 Ottobre 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sisi, ma sempre partendo dalla mediana, sempre con sessanta metri di campo per andare ad attaccare...



Non possiamo permetterci un giocatore che sta fisso a fare il trequartista.. Dai non erano 60 metri poi, a volte partiva proprio dalla trequarti..


----------



## 666psycho (2 Ottobre 2017)

dovrebbe giocare più vicino alla porta...


----------



## Aron (16 Ottobre 2017)

Calhanoglu alla Bild: _"Sono un trequartista, e mi sento a mio agio in un modulo come il 4-2-3-1. Al Milan non gioco mai nella posizione più adatta a me."_

La genialità di Montella di cambiare sempre modulo per far giocare tutti fuori ruolo.


----------



## 1972 (16 Ottobre 2017)

iniziano a schioppare le prime bombe. se l'artificiere pelato nun se sbriga sartamo tutti per aria.


----------



## bmb (17 Ottobre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu alla Bild: _"Sono un trequartista, e mi sento a mio agio in un modulo come il *4-2-3-1*. Al Milan non gioco mai nella posizione più adatta a me."_
> 
> La genialità di Montella di cambiare sempre modulo per far giocare tutti fuori ruolo.


Che poi è il modulo perfetto per noi.


----------



## koti (19 Ottobre 2017)

Peggio di Honda e Boateng. Altro numero 10 indegno.


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Ottobre 2017)

Beh... parliamone.
Siamo a metà ottobre, qualche dubbio inizia a venirmi.


----------



## The Ripper (19 Ottobre 2017)

mi dispiace per quelli che hanno comprato la sua maglietta
sappiate che avete una maglietta paragonabile a quella di jose mari


----------



## vanbasten (19 Ottobre 2017)

Voglio vederlo con un altro allenatore.


----------



## Kaw (19 Ottobre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Voglio vederlo con un altro allenatore.


Non riesce nemmeno a stare in piedi, in questo caso l'allenatore non c'entra niente.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (19 Ottobre 2017)

Imbarazzante come al solito..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Ottobre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> mi dispiace per quelli che hanno comprato la sua maglietta
> sappiate che avete una maglietta paragonabile a quella di jose mari



La maledizione del 10 continua, che amarezza.


----------



## Schism75 (19 Ottobre 2017)

Giocatore inutile, l'avevo detto sin dal primo minuto. Può fare una grandissima partita, ma per altre 4-5 partite viaggia tra mediocrità e scarsezza più totale.

Quei soldi erano da destinare ad un centrocampista vero. Con 24 milioni se ne prendeva uno forte ad inizio luglio.


----------



## vanbasten (19 Ottobre 2017)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Non riesce nemmeno a stare in piedi, in questo caso l'allenatore non c'entra niente.



Ok allora ad oggi è un brocco. Quindi 1 su 11. Attendiamo gli altri brocchi se ci sono.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Ottobre 2017)

Questo non c'è proprio con la testa, in campo cammina...


----------



## The Ripper (19 Ottobre 2017)

non salta mai l'uomo
non dà mai una palla buona
cosa c'entra l'allenatore?


----------



## Guglielmo90 (19 Ottobre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> non salta mai l'uomo
> non dà mai una palla buona
> cosa c'entra l'allenatore?



Ma appunto. Cade di continuo, non ha fatto nulla tutta la partita, fermo in campo, se prende il pallone glielo tolgono immediatamente da quanto è lento. Non crea nemmeno la giocata che in teoria è l'unica cosa che dovrebbe saper fare.. Boh..


----------



## mil77 (19 Ottobre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> non salta mai l'uomo
> non dà mai una palla buona
> cosa c'entra l'allenatore?



ripeto anche di qui lui oggi ha fatto schifo (comunque 3 tiri in porta). ma vogliamo dire qualcosa di bonaventura che è nettamente peggio...gioca da solo e sembra farlo apposta...


----------



## Crox93 (19 Ottobre 2017)

Questo farebbe schifo pure con Conte.
E' una grandissima delusione, un pacco, un giocatore degno delle neopromosse di Serie A


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Ottobre 2017)

mil77 ha scritto:


> ripeto anche di qui lui oggi ha fatto schifo (comunque 3 tiri in porta). ma vogliamo dire qualcosa di bonaventura che è nettamente peggio...gioca da solo e sembra farlo apposta...



Oggi, nonostante tutto, Chalanoglu è stato il peggiore in campo.
Mi spiace, la sua ultima possibilità è vederlo il prima possibile con un nuovo tecnico.


----------



## Black (19 Ottobre 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Peggio di Honda e Boateng. Altro numero 10 indegno.



ma veramente. Questo è totalmente inutile. Flop clamoroso fin'ora


----------



## fra29 (19 Ottobre 2017)

Meno male che Mirabelli conosceva la Germania (mia speranza visto Perisic).. mamma che pacco per ora..


----------



## krull (20 Ottobre 2017)

Niente. Non ce la faccio a difenderlo ancora. Non ha le palle. Non é da Milan.


----------



## Mr. Canà (20 Ottobre 2017)

C'è anche da dire che i giocatori turchi in Italia sono sempre stati dei flop. Ricordo ancora quando, in un fantacalcio di una ventina d'anni fa (sigh...), mi svenai per prendere Hakan Sukur, appena acquistato dal Torino.


----------



## VonVittel (20 Ottobre 2017)

È passato un mese. Altro che fuori condizione, questo ha subito un'involuzione clamorosa rispetto a quando giocava col Leverkusen. Scioccante. Mi dà l'impressione di uno che pensa cose giuste ma non riceve input dal proprio corpo. In pratica sembra che pensi una cosa ma il suo corpo ne fa un'altra e non ha il minimo controllo. Assurdo. 

In pratica è come avere un fantasista della Carrarese


----------



## GenioSavicevic (20 Ottobre 2017)

Non fa un dribbling che sia uno, avete mai visto un numero 10 che non sa saltare neanche un uomo? Personalità pari a -1 poi.
Cesso atomico, poche balle da chi sostiene di averlo visto giocare.


----------



## Eziomare (20 Ottobre 2017)

Flop assoluto.


----------



## vitrich86 (20 Ottobre 2017)

raccapricciante...oltre alla sua lentezza inenarrabile da sempre e cmq la sensazione di non reggersi in piedi. bho sono allibito da tanta pochezza è quasi incommentabile.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Ottobre 2017)

E' talmente scarso, lento, e apparentemente ubriaco da non reggersi in piedi, che penso non sia il vero lui.

Ma tutti quelli che millantavano fosse fortissimo, (tra l'altro che razzo di problemi avete per seguire assiduamente il Leverkusen?? con affetto eh), cosa ne pensano di tutto ciò??


----------



## Eziomare (20 Ottobre 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma tutti quelli che millantavano fosse fortissimo, (tra l'altro che razzo di problemi avete per seguire assiduamente il Leverkusen?? con affetto eh), cosa ne pensano di tutto ciò??


Sai che me lo domando anche io?


----------



## Alex (20 Ottobre 2017)

ieri una delusione infinita, mai che si sia preso una responsabilitá


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (20 Ottobre 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E' talmente scarso, lento, e apparentemente ubriaco da non reggersi in piedi, che penso non sia il vero lui.
> 
> Ma tutti quelli che millantavano fosse fortissimo, (tra l'altro che razzo di problemi avete per seguire assiduamente il Leverkusen?? con affetto eh), cosa ne pensano di tutto ciò??



Che non conoscendolo e vedendo quel 10 vi aspettavate Rui Costa. 
Non è quel giocatore... 
Che come chiunque altro (compreso Messi) in assenza di gioco farebbe schifo.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Ottobre 2017)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> Che non conoscendolo e vedendo quel 10 vi aspettavate Rui Costa.
> Non è quel giocatore...
> Che come chiunque altro (compreso Messi) in assenza di gioco farebbe schifo.



Mah, in teoria il discorso del gioco vale per il resto della rosa, lui dovrebbe essere parte integrante dell' impianto che il gioco lo crea.

A vederlo quando gioca non si regge sulle gambe, *LETTERALMENTE*


----------



## Albijol (20 Ottobre 2017)

Albijol ha scritto:


> E' troppo presto per giudicare, ma a naso si candida a bidone dell'anno.



questo l'ho scritto A FINE AGOSTO. Allora, io non ho mai giocato a calcio, non seguo il calcio estero, non ho mai letto un libro di tattica. Ma come è possible che io che nella vita faccio tutt'altro dopo sole due partite estive abbia inquadrato in pieno il giocatore e chi ci sfama la famiglia con il mondo del calcio abbia preso una cantonata colossale?


----------



## de sica (20 Ottobre 2017)

Albijol ha scritto:


> questo l'ho scritto A FINE AGOSTO. Allora, io non ho mai giocato a calcio, non seguo il calcio estero, non ho mai letto un libro di tattica. Ma come è possible che io che nella vita faccio tutt'altro dopo sole due partite estive abbia inquadrato in pieno il giocatore e chi ci sfama la famiglia con il mondo del calcio abbia preso una cantonata colossale?



viene da 4 mesi di inattività ad alti livelli, in un campionato totalmente differente dalla Bundes, con allenatore che ci sta capendo praticamente nulla in campo. Io aspetterei un Conte prima di dare giudizi affrettati


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (20 Ottobre 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mah, in teoria il discorso del gioco vale per il resto della rosa, lui dovrebbe essere parte integrante dell' impianto che il gioco lo crea.
> 
> A vederlo quando gioca non si regge sulle gambe, *LETTERALMENTE*




Visto che non gioco mi pare ovvio. Se scende in campo senza sapere che fare? E questo vale per lui come per gli altri, sia chiaro. 
Che non si regge in piedi è sempre stato così, i contrasti non li regge molto.


----------



## koti (20 Ottobre 2017)

Ha troppi limiti grossi ed evidenti, l'allenatore c'entra fino ad un certo punto. Già un Suso (buon giocatore e nulla più) sembra di un altro livello.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (20 Ottobre 2017)

Mi sta deludendo...


----------



## LukeLike (20 Ottobre 2017)

Va bene l'allenatore e tutto, ma questo NON SI REGGE IN PIEDI. Emblematica una azione in cui ieri porta palla con passo compassato e INCIAMPA! E non è la prima volta che finisce col sedere per terra, sembra camminare (non correre) su un pavimento bagnato.


----------



## Pit96 (20 Ottobre 2017)

Anche ieri ha fatto schifo... male male


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Ottobre 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E' talmente scarso, lento, e apparentemente ubriaco da non reggersi in piedi, che penso non sia il vero lui.
> 
> Ma tutti quelli che millantavano fosse fortissimo, (tra l'altro che razzo di problemi avete per seguire assiduamente il Leverkusen?? con affetto eh), cosa ne pensano di tutto ciò??





Eziomare ha scritto:


> Sai che me lo domando anche io?



Eccomi , non è che ho seguito SOLo il Lever ho seguito molto la bundes e ho visto tanto giocare il Turco. 

Perchè gioca cosi ? non lo so onestamente ... quello che so per certo che Calha è un giocatore che non c'entra nulla con quello visto fino ad oggi ( salvo quella partita in EL dove ha dato sprazzi di vero giocatore ) . 

Inspiegabile non so che dire , è talmente sfasato sia tatticamente che tecnicamente e fisicamente . 

Non so che dire


----------



## Jino (20 Ottobre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Eccomi , non è che ho seguito SOLo il Lever ho seguito molto la bundes e ho visto tanto giocare il Turco.
> 
> Perchè gioca cosi ? non lo so onestamente ... quello che so per certo che Calha è un giocatore che non c'entra nulla con quello visto fino ad oggi ( salvo quella partita in EL dove ha dato sprazzi di vero giocatore ) .
> 
> ...



Da Luglio continuo a vedere questo ragazzo fisicamente in difficoltà, in tutte le partite in cui il ritmo è leggermente più alto è in totale confusione.

A Vienna ci hanno lasciato giocare in ciabatte, ecco perchè è stato devastante. 

Certo tutta la squadra mi sembra in difficoltà da un punto di vista fisico, tutti tutti tutti.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Ottobre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Eccomi , non è che ho seguito SOLo il Lever ho seguito molto la bundes e ho visto tanto giocare il Turco.
> 
> Perchè gioca cosi ? non lo so onestamente ... quello che so per certo che Calha è un giocatore che non c'entra nulla con quello visto fino ad oggi ( salvo quella partita in EL dove ha dato sprazzi di vero giocatore ) .
> 
> ...



Da un lato preferisco tu mi dica cosi.. almeno c'è ancora speranza!


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Se avessimo Conte in panchina questo a fine anno varrebbe 60 milioni e Andre Silva pure. Purtroppo con Montella si svaluteranno fino a zero


----------



## Jino (21 Ottobre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Se avessimo Conte in panchina questo a fine anno varrebbe 60 milioni e Andre Silva pure. Purtroppo con Montella si svaluteranno fino a zero



Diciamo che con Conte come dici tu o vale sessanta milioni oppure lo fa vendere tempo zero appunto prima che valga zero.


----------



## Djici (21 Ottobre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Se avessimo Conte in panchina questo a fine anno varrebbe 60 milioni e Andre Silva pure. Purtroppo con Montella si svaluteranno fino a zero



Per me con Conte Calha non giocherebbe proprio.
E non sono nemmeno convinto che Silva farebbe il titolare.
Forse metterebbe Kalinic a fare il Pelle.


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Ottobre 2017)

Svegliati, oggi o mai più.
hai una chance d'oro.


----------



## Albijol (22 Ottobre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Per me con Conte Calha non giocherebbe proprio.



.


----------



## emamilan99 (22 Ottobre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> E non sono nemmeno convinto che Silva farebbe il titolare.


Per me Silva ricorda il promo morata juventino


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (22 Ottobre 2017)

Forse perchè in Germania era coccolato e giocava con sicurezza, ma sembra uno fragile, di poca personalità, una nullità in questo Milan problematico.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Ottobre 2017)

Guarda caso domenica che giocava nella sua posizione stava rendendo 100 volte di piu.


----------



## krull (23 Ottobre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Guarda caso domenica che giocava nella sua posizione stava rendendo 100 volte di piu.


Spero che la sostituzione non lo ammazzi definitivamente a livello psicologico. Non deve essere facile per sto ragazzo. Sembra frastornato.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Ottobre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Guarda caso domenica che giocava nella sua posizione stava rendendo 100 volte di piu.



Ha giocato troppo poco per dire che stava rendendo, oltretutto come hai visto il Genoa è veramente poca roba, l'abbiamo messa sotto in 10.

Comunque speriamo tu abbia ragione.


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Ottobre 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *Ha giocato troppo poco per dire che stava rendendo*, oltretutto come hai visto il Genoa è veramente poca roba, l'abbiamo messa sotto in 10.
> 
> Comunque speriamo tu abbia ragione.



Già, anche secondo me.
Però guarda caso la gazzetta si è sentita in dovere di rifilargli un 5,5...


----------



## Djici (23 Ottobre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Eccomi , non è che ho seguito SOLo il Lever ho seguito molto la bundes e ho visto tanto giocare il Turco.
> 
> Perchè gioca cosi ? non lo so onestamente ... quello che so per certo che Calha è un giocatore che non c'entra nulla con quello visto fino ad oggi ( salvo quella partita in EL dove ha dato sprazzi di vero giocatore ) .
> 
> ...



Inizio subito dicendo che l'ho visto pochissimo in Germania. Parlo di partite intere ovviamente. Gli Highlights me li guardavo/guardo spesso.
Ma secondo me quando uno in Germania non viene cercato dal Bayern o dal Borussia, difficilmente puo essere un top.
Poi pure il prezzo era bassissimo.
Io lo vedevo come un alternativa ed ero contento. Uno da buttare dentro per passare dal 433 al 4231... 
Se mi avessero detto subito che lui era l'esterno sinistro titolare di cui avevamo tremendamente bisogno lo avrei mandato subito a quel paese.


----------



## Serginho (23 Ottobre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Inizio subito dicendo che l'ho visto pochissimo in Germania. Parlo di partite intere ovviamente. Gli Highlights me li guardavo/guardo spesso.
> Ma secondo me quando uno in Germania non viene cercato dal Bayern o dal Borussia, difficilmente puo essere un top.
> Poi pure il prezzo era bassissimo.



Ah no? Allora Ozil e De Bruyne, giusto per fare i primi due nomi che mi vengono in mente, evidentemente hanno giocato in un universo parallelo in cui le squadre avevano gli stessi nomi delle squadre tedesche Werder Brema, Wolfsburg o Schalke. Tra l'altro Ozil pagato 15 milioni dal Real Madrid, cifrone insomma


----------



## Djici (23 Ottobre 2017)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ah no? Allora Ozil e De Bruyne, giusto per fare i primi due nomi che mi vengono in mente, evidentemente hanno giocato in un universo parallelo in cui le squadre avevano gli stessi nomi delle squadre tedesche Werder Brema, Wolfsburg o Schalke. Tra l'altro Ozil pagato 15 milioni dal Real Madrid, cifrone insomma



Esatto, esistono giocatori interessanti (e pure fenomeni) che sono passati da piccole tedesche a big.
E proprio per quella ragione ho scritto "difficilmente".
Non ho scritto che non succede mai.

Ma poi stai comunque sbagliando esempi.

De Bruyne era gia del Chelsea prima di andare in prestito al Werder.
Poi ritorna al Chelsea e parte in modo definitivo al Wolfsburg dove viene eletto migliore giocatore della Bundesliga.
Poi e andato al City ma era cercato PURE dal Bayern. Ci sono decine di articoli a testimoniarlo... e anzi ci sono pure interviste ufficiali di Kevin dove ne parla.

Ozil era cercato da Borussia, Inter, Barca e Real. Quindi ancora una volta il Borussia era in modo deciso sul giocatore... ma non poteva lottare con le altre big.

In Germania DIFFICILMENTE si muove un talento senza il benestare delle due big.


----------



## fra29 (23 Ottobre 2017)

Serve un gran match da protagonista per rilanciarlo, altrimenti rischiamo di bruciarlo definitivamente.
Sabato ci sono i gobbi e probabilmente siamo senza Bonavemtura..


----------



## goleador 70 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Esatto, esistono giocatori interessanti (e pure fenomeni) che sono passati da piccole tedesche a big.
> E proprio per quella ragione ho scritto "difficilmente".
> Non ho scritto che non succede mai.
> 
> ...



Guardiola era innamorato del turco
E voleva portarlo al Bayern


----------



## Serginho (24 Ottobre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Esatto, esistono giocatori interessanti (e pure fenomeni) che sono passati da piccole tedesche a big.
> E proprio per quella ragione ho scritto "difficilmente".
> Non ho scritto che non succede mai.
> 
> ...



Talmente difficile che te ne ho trovati due a volo a volo. Se vuoi continuo: Seeler, Netzer, Overath, Schumacher, Haller ecc
La tua tesi presenta incongruenze e pertanto non porta da nessuna parte, peraltro parliamo di Calhanoglu un giocatore di 23 anni che avrebbe tutto il tempo ancora di accasarsi in una delle suddette squadre


----------



## Djici (24 Ottobre 2017)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Talmente difficile che te ne ho trovati due a volo a volo. Se vuoi continuo: Seeler, Netzer, Overath, Schumacher, Haller ecc
> La tua tesi presenta incongruenze e pertanto non porta da nessuna parte, peraltro parliamo di Calhanoglu un giocatore di 23 anni che avrebbe tutto il tempo ancora di accasarsi in una delle suddette squadre



I due trovati non vanno bene e te l ho spiegato prima il perché. Tra li altri 4 citati vai addirittura a prendere giocatori nati prima della prima guerra mondiale 
Insomma esempio lampante. Ma poi per essere chiaro io parlo del calcio recente. Del Bayern e del Borussia di questi ultimi 10 anni.
Non ho vissuto li anni 50 e quindi non ne parlo.
Ma a parte questo ancora una volta anche se i tuoi esempi fossero buoni (e parlo dei 4 citati non certo dei 2 di prima) e così difficile da capire la differenza tra "difgicilmente" e "mai"?


----------



## Serginho (24 Ottobre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> I due trovati non vanno bene e te l ho spiegato prima il perché. Tra li altri 4 citati vai addirittura a prendere giocatori nati prima della prima guerra mondiale
> Insomma esempio lampante. Ma poi per essere chiaro io parlo del calcio recente. Del Bayern e del Borussia di questi ultimi 10 anni.
> Non ho vissuto li anni 50 e quindi non ne parlo.
> Ma a parte questo ancora una volta anche se i tuoi esempi fossero buoni (e parlo dei 4 citati non certo dei 2 di prima) e così difficile da capire la differenza tra "difgicilmente" e "mai"?



Ma non è nemmeno difficilmente, tu vuoi denigrare un giocatore con un ragionamento a posteriori che è fallace e ti ho dimostrato già il perché, ce ne sono tanti altri di esempi. Per esempio, Milito non era mai stato cercato da altre squadre al di fuori di Genoa e Saragozza, con questo ragionamento l'Inter non lo avrebbe mai preso. Sfortunatamente per te, i dirigenti non fanno questi ragionamenti a caso. Ad ogni modo quella sciocchezza degli articoli di giornale su De Bruyne non la commento nemmeno, talmente è ridicola


----------



## Djici (24 Ottobre 2017)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ma non è nemmeno difficilmente, tu vuoi denigrare un giocatore con un ragionamento a posteriori che è fallace e ti ho dimostrato già il perché, ce ne sono tanti altri di esempi. Per esempio, Milito non era mai stato cercato da altre squadre al di fuori di Genoa e Saragozza, con questo ragionamento l'Inter non lo avrebbe mai preso. Sfortunatamente per te, i dirigenti non fanno questi ragionamenti a caso. Ad ogni modo quella sciocchezza degli articoli di giornale su De Bruyne non la commento nemmeno, talmente è ridicola



Talmente ridicola che ne parla ufficialmente il procuratore. E non parlo di Inter ma di squadre tedesche...
Ma forse non è chiaro per te (ma sicuramente è colpa mia) che non ho detto che un giocatore della Bundesliga va cercato SOLO se lo vuole pure il Bayern.
Io il giocatore non lo volevo come titolare per CARATTERISTICHE e non certo per il livello assoluto che è comunque medio alto.
Non è una pippa.
Mirabelli doveva lasciare perdere subito dopo avere visto 3 partite se stava cercando un esterno sinistro. Non crea superiorità numerica e non segna molto perché è poco attacante, cerca poco la profondità. 

Quindi ho aggiunto che un altro indizio che non era un fenomeno è che non era nemmeno stato cercato da Bayern e Borussia... Che RARAMENTE si fanno scappare i giocatori veramente forti che giocano in Germania.

Ovviamente non vuole dire che un giocatore in Germania che non è cercato da i due top club sia per forza scarso...
Hai ragione.
Così come quelli che dicono che non ci può essere un fenomeno cinese e robe così. La certezza che non ci sarà mai uno forte che nasce li non esiste proprio.
Ma se guardiamo la percentuale invece si può dire che è statisticamente più credibile pescare un buon giocatore in Italia rispetto alla Cina.
Stessa cosa ora : tra tutti i giocatori non cercati dai 2 top tedeschi la percentuale di fenomeni e molto bassa. Non posso dire che sarà di zero per i 50 prossimi anni. Ma è molto vicina allo zero.
Ecco qui spiegato il DIFFICILMENTE.


----------



## Garrincha (24 Ottobre 2017)

La domanda è perché è stato preso se il modulo era il 352 al posto di una punta e se nell'idea di Mirabelli doveva essere la versione di Suso a sinistra ossia preso come esterno sinistro di fantasia non potendo arrivare ad altri, sono i due punti che vertono sul suo acquisto


----------



## Black (24 Ottobre 2017)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> La domanda è perché è stato preso se il modulo era il 352 al posto di una punta e se nell'idea di Mirabelli doveva essere la versione di Suso a sinistra ossia preso come esterno sinistro di fantasia non potendo arrivare ad altri, sono i due punti che vertono sul suo acquisto



bella domanda.... è un ulteriora prova del fatto che prima di prendere Bonucci l'idea di base era giocare con il 4-3-3


----------



## emamilan99 (24 Ottobre 2017)

A me piace tantissimo quando torna indietro e recuper palloni in scivolata.. cosa che mai si vede fare ad un trequartista.
Piena fiducia in Hakan ma lui come Silva cosa possono fare per dimostrare di esere veramente forti se non giocano mai o quando giocano bene il match successivo vengono lasciati inpanchina?????


----------



## Schism75 (24 Ottobre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> A me piace tantissimo quando torna indietro e recuper palloni in scivolata.. cosa che mai si vede fare ad un trequartista.



Roba che non dovrebbe mai fare, se avesse il passo per non farsi scappare tutti. E infatti gli è costata l'espulsione.


----------



## Lambro (24 Ottobre 2017)

il brutto è che senza palla abbiamo 3 giocatori, tra cui hakan (gli altri suso e il bonaventura odierno) che veramente non ci vanno mai.
questo crea una squadra molto statica, si è visto nel contropiede di domenica, dove hakan era partito solo , nessuno era arrivato a supporto ed è stato recuperato da ventordici genoani.


----------



## Djici (24 Ottobre 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Roba che non dovrebbe mai fare, se avesse il passo per non farsi scappare tutti. E infatti gli è costata l'espulsione.



Un giocatore offensivo che viene esaltato per le scivolate...
Peggio delle sponde di Gilardino...

Riuscisse a fare un dribbling santo dio!
Facesse qualche assist...
Non parlo nemmeno dei gol...
Manco fosse il giovane Rooney devastante in fase offensiva ma anche generosissimo e che faceva un pressing assurdo.


----------



## Djici (24 Ottobre 2017)

Lambro ha scritto:


> il brutto è che senza palla abbiamo 3 giocatori, tra cui hakan (gli altri suso e il bonaventura odierno) che veramente non ci vanno mai.
> questo crea una squadra molto statica, si è visto nel contropiede di domenica, dove hakan era partito solo , nessuno era arrivato a supporto ed è stato recuperato da ventordici genoani.



I tre hanno le stesse caratteristiche... giocatori che sono fermi e aspettano il pallone nei piedi.
Tutte le squadre hanno bisogno di giocatori cosi ma ABBINATI a giocatori che saltano l uomo e che chiedono la profondità...


----------



## Serginho (24 Ottobre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Talmente ridicola che ne parla ufficialmente il procuratore. E non parlo di Inter ma di squadre tedesche...
> Ma forse non è chiaro per te (ma sicuramente è colpa mia) che non ho detto che un giocatore della Bundesliga va cercato SOLO se lo vuole pure il Bayern.
> Io il giocatore non lo volevo come titolare per CARATTERISTICHE e non certo per il livello assoluto che è comunque medio alto.
> Non è una pippa.
> ...



Ma non è assolutamente vero che è bassa o vicina allo zero, ti sei convinto di questa cosa e cerchi di propinarla a noi sul forum quando non corrisponde al vero. Posso portarti molti altri esempi, ma se continui a mistificare la realtà dei fatti mi sembra inutile continuare


----------



## Djici (24 Ottobre 2017)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ma non è assolutamente vero che è bassa o vicina allo zero, ti sei convinto di questa cosa e cerchi di propinarla a noi sul forum quando non corrisponde al vero. Posso portarti molti altri esempi, ma se continui a mistificare la realtà dei fatti mi sembra inutile continuare



Mistificare la realta ?
Sicuramente quella percentuale sara vicina al 100%.
Comunque hai ragione lasciamo perdere.
Tu pensi di avere ragione e quello che ti ho detto non ti sembra interessante... ci sta.
Io penso di avere ragione e quello che mi porti come esempi non mi ha fatto cambiare idea... ci sta pure quello.

Buon Milan.


----------



## Serginho (24 Ottobre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Mistificare la realta ?
> Sicuramente quella percentuale sara vicina al 100%.
> Comunque hai ragione lasciamo perdere.
> Tu pensi di avere ragione e quello che ti ho detto non ti sembra interessante... ci sta.
> ...



Giusto qualche esempio in più:

Van der Vaart, Van Nistelrooy, Mertesacker, Kolosinac, Sanè, Voller, Chicharito, Son Heung-min, Berbatov, Bernd Schneider, Ramelow, Neuville, Basturk, Draxler, Farfan, Dzeko, Xhaka, Ter Stegen, Vogts.

Tutta gente di un certo livello che non è stata accostata alle due squadre suddette. Un parere non è una tesi insidacabile e il 100% è probabilmente un tuo sogno


----------



## Djici (24 Ottobre 2017)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Giusto qualche esempio in più:
> 
> Van der Vaart, Van Nistelrooy, Mertesacker, Kolosinac, Sanè, Voller, Chicharito, Son Heung-min, Berbatov, Bernd Schneider, Ramelow, Neuville, Basturk, Draxler, Farfan, Dzeko, Xhaka, Ter Stegen, Vogts.
> 
> Tutta gente di un certo livello che non è stata accostata alle due squadre suddette. Un parere non è una tesi insidacabile e il 100% è probabilmente un tuo sogno


----------



## PheelMD (25 Ottobre 2017)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Giusto qualche esempio in più:
> 
> Van der Vaart, Van Nistelrooy, Mertesacker, Kolosinac, Sanè, Voller, Chicharito, Son Heung-min, Berbatov, Bernd Schneider, Ramelow, Neuville, Basturk, Draxler, Farfan, Dzeko, Xhaka, Ter Stegen, Vogts.
> 
> Tutta gente di un certo livello che non è stata accostata alle due squadre suddette. Un parere non è una tesi insidacabile e il 100% è probabilmente un tuo sogno



Tolto Sanè che probabilmente diventerà un crack ma è stato comunque preso dal City che ad oggi è una big e Van Nistelrooy che in Germania ci è arrivato a 35 anni, gli altri sono tutti giocatori medio-buoni-ottimi, molti di questi non a livello Bayern (per essere più espliciti). Senza citare i giocatori del decennio precedente: Draxler, Xhaka, Ter Stegen, Son, Chicharito, Kolasinac sono buoni giocatori, giocherebbero da noi, ma nel Bayern farebbero panchina una volta sì e l'altra pure.


----------



## Serginho (25 Ottobre 2017)

PheelMD ha scritto:


> Tolto Sanè che probabilmente diventerà un crack ma è stato comunque preso dal City che ad oggi è una big e Van Nistelrooy che in Germania ci è arrivato a 35 anni, gli altri sono tutti giocatori medio-buoni-ottimi, molti di questi non a livello Bayern (per essere più espliciti). Senza citare i giocatori del decennio precedente: Draxler, Xhaka, Ter Stegen, Son, Chicharito, Kolasinac sono buoni giocatori, giocherebbero da noi, ma nel Bayern farebbero panchina una volta sì e l'altra pure.



Tutti giocatori di un certo livello con tante presenze nelle proprie nazionali (e non parliamo della Costarica o la Lettonia), definirli solo buoni giocatori è quantomeno riduttivo. Peraltro Son, Draxler, Kolosinac secondo me ci giocherebbero eccome nel Bayern, basta guardare il loro rendimento (se seguissi la premier league o il PSG). Insomma un'altra uscita a vuoto, next please


----------



## PheelMD (25 Ottobre 2017)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Tutti giocatori di un certo livello con tante presenze nelle proprie nazionali (e non parliamo della Costarica o la Lettonia), definirli solo buoni giocatori è quantomeno riduttivo. Peraltro Son, Draxler, Kolosinac secondo me ci giocherebbero eccome nel Bayern, basta guardare il loro rendimento (se seguissi la premier league o il PSG). Insomma un'altra uscita a vuoto, next please



Guarda, mi dispiace per la tua immotivata supponenza, ma i giocatori che hai nominato li ho sempre seguiti da casa e anche dal rispettivo stadio. 
Comprendo Draxler che nel Bayern avrebbe una posizione, gli altri no, nel Bayern non giocherebbero. Perchè si collocano nella ampia categoria dei buoni-ottimi giocatori che sta, per l'appunto, al di sotto della categoria dei top ampiamente rappresentata dal Bayern. Differenza l'altro ben corrisposta dalla realtà, visto che Son e Kolasinac (che giocano nelle mirabolanti nazionali di Corea del Sud e Bosnia Erzegovina) giocano sì in ottimi team, secondari ai top. 

Ter Stegen, che ha all'attivo circa 1/4 delle presenze di Neuer in nazionale, per il suddetto motivo al Bayern non sarebbe titolare. 
Xhaka, che è stato per molti mesi definito un flop dai tifosi dell'Arsenal (non da me, rimane un buonissimo giocatore), al posto di Vidal non ci giocherebbe.
Son che, ripeto, è un ottimo giocatore, al posto di Robben non ci giocherebbe. Soprattutto paragonandoli nel contesto di questo argomento, cioè il possibile acquisto da parte dei bavaresi. Son se n'è andato dal Bayer Leverkusen nel 2015, e nel 2015 a Robben il posto lo avrebbe tolto Messi e nessun altro. 
Kolasinac, al posto di Alaba, non ce lo metterebbe nessuno. 
Chicharito a Lewandowski potrebbe giusto allacciare le scarpe.

Poi, se la tua è una difesa a spada tratta di Calhanoglu, io sono per supportare il giocatore. Che può diventare forte. 
Ciò non toglie che l'egemonia del Bayern sui giocatori di livello della Bundesliga sia oggettiva. Poi, De Bruyne e Ozil (che nel Bayern giocherebbero, per inciso), se li sono fatti sfuggire, come anche altri. Ma il discorso vale. 

Libero di pensarla diversamente.


----------



## Serginho (25 Ottobre 2017)

PheelMD ha scritto:


> Guarda, mi dispiace per la tua immotivata supponenza, ma i giocatori che hai nominato li ho sempre seguiti da casa e anche dal rispettivo stadio.
> Comprendo Draxler che nel Bayern avrebbe una posizione, gli altri no, nel Bayern non giocherebbero. Perchè si collocano nella ampia categoria dei buoni-ottimi giocatori che sta, per l'appunto, al di sotto della categoria dei top ampiamente rappresentata dal Bayern. Differenza l'altro ben corrisposta dalla realtà, visto che Son e Kolasinac (che giocano nelle mirabolanti nazionali di Corea del Sud e Bosnia Erzegovina) giocano sì in ottimi team, secondari ai top.
> 
> Ter Stegen, che ha all'attivo circa 1/4 delle presenze di Neuer in nazionale, per il suddetto motivo al Bayern non sarebbe titolare.
> ...



Hai travisato il discorso questo è il punto. Io non stavo nemmeno difendendo Calhanoglu. Sostenevo che non si può giudicare un giocatore in base a quale squadra si è interessata a lui, questo infatti dipende da dinamiche di mercato completamente estranee al valore del giocatore e la dimostrazione che ci siano TANTI giocatori forti che non giocano o hanno giocato per Bayern e Borussia è la prova lampante che questo ragionamento si fonda su un base iper traballante.
Che poi tu non veda tali giocatori come possibili titolari o poco meno è un opinione tua, io non sono d'accordo (tranne che per qualcuno tipo Ter Stegen.
Chiudo dicendo che se hai seguito Son e Robben in maniera cosi peculiare, mi sa che avevi gli occhi chiusi visto che giocano su due lati completamente diversi e di conseguenza non potrebbero farsi concorrenza


----------



## PheelMD (25 Ottobre 2017)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Hai travisato il discorso questo è il punto. Io non stavo nemmeno difendendo Calhanoglu. Sostenevo che non si può giudicare un giocatore in base a quale squadra si è interessata a lui, questo infatti dipende da dinamiche di mercato completamente estranee al valore del giocatore e la dimostrazione che ci siano TANTI giocatori forti che non giocano o hanno giocato per Bayern e Borussia è la prova lampante che questo ragionamento si fonda su un base iper traballante.
> Che poi tu non veda tali giocatori come possibili titolari o poco meno è un opinione tua, io non sono d'accordo (tranne che per qualcuno tipo Ter Stegen.
> Chiudo dicendo che se hai seguito Son e Robben in maniera cosi peculiare, mi sa che avevi gli occhi chiusi visto che giocano su due lati completamente diversi e di conseguenza non potrebbero farsi concorrenza



Gioca in tutti e tre i ruoli d'attacco, avrei potuto farti lo stesso discorso con Ribery. 
Ma infatti non ho detto che si può giudicare un giocatore in base all'interesse (questo era il discorso dell'altro utente), ho solo rimarcato che l'egemonia del Bayern in Bundesliga in termini di scelta sui giocatori importanti sia evidente.


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Ottobre 2017)

E adesso la Juve Hakan...


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Ottobre 2017)

3 mesi e diventa più forte di Suso . 

Ascoltate me


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Ottobre 2017)

Speriamo che prenda fiducia dopo il gol perché l'ho visto timidissimo nelle ultime uscite.


----------



## Milanista (25 Ottobre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> 3 mesi e diventa più forte di Suso .
> 
> Ascoltate me



La tua ammirazione per il giocatore fa ben sperare, vederlo giocare fa l'effetto contrario. Pure oggi non mi ha fatto alcuna impressione, sempre in ritardo di un tempo di gioco, non vedo il tocco del fuoriclasse, incostante. Mah, sperem.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Ottobre 2017)

Milanista ha scritto:


> La tua ammirazione per il giocatore fa ben sperare, vederlo giocare fa l'effetto contrario. Pure oggi non mi ha fatto alcuna impressione, sempre in ritardo di un tempo di gioco, non vedo il tocco del fuoriclasse, incostante. Mah, sperem.



La mia non è ammirazione ma conoscenza del giocatore .

È forte e nessuno disimpara a giocare a calcio , puoi essere fuori forma in un campionato nuovo con nuovi compagni ma prima o poi i tuoi valori tornano sempre a galla.

Sempre


----------



## emamilan99 (25 Ottobre 2017)

Noi che eravamo nel settore ospiti concordiamo tutti che è fortissimo ed ha solo bisogno di giocare e giocare.. ma con Montella non si sa mai, anzi quando uno gioca bene il match successivo fa la panchina.


----------



## krull (25 Ottobre 2017)

Dopo il gol é sembrato un altro giocatore. Deve avere davanti un attaccante che gli faccia movimenti in profondità e deve stargli vicino. Speriamo si sblocchi con questo gol perché la nostra stagione passa dall'esplosione sua e di Silva.


----------



## mil77 (25 Ottobre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Dopo il gol é sembrato un altro giocatore. Deve avere davanti un attaccante che gli faccia movimenti in profondità e deve stargli vicino. Speriamo si sblocchi con questo gol perché la nostra stagione passa dall'esplosione sua e di Silva.



nel primo tempo si vedeva che era in partita (anche nelle coperture sull'impostazione iniziale del chievo) ma veniva spesso ignorato dai compagni (soprattutto da biglia). nei primi dieci minuti del secondo tempo é stato coinvolto molto di più (indicazione di Montella nell'intervallo?) e si è visto che qualcosa sa fare. x me ha ragione Montella unico giocatore che può farci fare il salto di qualità ma è molto emotivo e va spesso coinvolto altrimenti si estranea.


----------



## Black (25 Ottobre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> 3 mesi e diventa più forte di Suso .
> 
> Ascoltate me



per il gol di stasera? gol a parte non mi sembra che abbia brillato neanche contro il Chievo


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Ottobre 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> per il gol di stasera? gol a parte non mi sembra che abbia brillato neanche contro il Chievo



È in crescita come tutto il Milan .


----------



## goleador 70 (25 Ottobre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Dopo il gol é sembrato un altro giocatore. Deve avere davanti un attaccante che gli faccia movimenti in profondità e deve stargli vicino. Speriamo si sblocchi con questo gol perché la nostra stagione passa dall'esplosione sua e di Silva.



Verissimo
Dopo il gol è cambiato in sicurezza e tranquillità con la palla


----------



## GenioSavicevic (25 Ottobre 2017)

Gol a parte non ha fatto quasi niente, al momento è il punto debole (meno forte se preferite) della squadra nonostante ci metta tutto l'impegno. Si buttava anche in area quando suso crossava ma purtroppo quello non è quello che gli si può chiedere, serviva un esterno con caratteristiche opposte rispetto a suso cioè che attaccasse l'area ma purtroppo non è stato preso. 
In ogni caso ancora nessun dribbling, nessun lancio geniale, un tiro di destro finito fuori di 10 metri come sempre e se sbagliava anche il gol solita prestazione da 5.


----------



## LukeLike (26 Ottobre 2017)

Il gol e nient'altro. Ancora.


----------



## Aalpacaaa (26 Ottobre 2017)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Il gol e nient'altro. Ancora.



Condivido, ha anche calciato in un modo stranissimo se non ho visto male, traiettoria centrale con Sorrentino che è andato da un'altra parte.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (26 Ottobre 2017)

Aalpacaaa ha scritto:


> Condivido, ha anche calciato in un modo stranissimo se non ho visto male, traiettoria centrale con Sorrentino che è andato da un'altra parte.



'Alla cieca', 'che Dio mi aiuti', 'sfondo la porta!'.. buon segno che sia entrata, quando la fortuna ti aiuta acqusisci fiducia.


----------



## Djici (26 Ottobre 2017)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> Gol a parte non ha fatto quasi niente, al momento è il punto debole (meno forte se preferite) della squadra nonostante ci metta tutto l'impegno. Si buttava anche in area quando suso crossava ma purtroppo quello non è quello che gli si può chiedere, serviva un esterno con caratteristiche opposte rispetto a suso cioè che attaccasse l'area ma purtroppo non è stato preso.
> In ogni caso ancora nessun dribbling, nessun lancio geniale, un tiro di destro finito fuori di 10 metri come sempre e se sbagliava anche il gol solita prestazione da 5.



Perfetta descrizione della brutta partita che ha fatto.


----------



## Lambro (26 Ottobre 2017)

Deve ancora crescere tanto, spesso kalinic scattava bene in profondità, sul 4 a 1,ma lui non azzardava il filtrante. È un giocatore mi pare molto emotivo che se lo coinvolgi cresce, se non lo fai scompare. Essendo ancora giovane può migliorare decisamente anche sotto questo aspetto. Il filtrante per André é stato suo però, mi pare.


----------



## danjr (26 Ottobre 2017)

Dopo il gol mi è piaciuto molto, come se si fosse tolto un macigno, che probabilmente hanno in molti.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Molto della nostra stagione dipende da lui e dalla possibile esplosione di Silva. Dobbiamo assolutamente recuperare mentalmente e fisicamente questo giocatore.


----------



## milan1899 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Dai che forse si è veramente sbloccato. Dopo il gol un altro...


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (26 Ottobre 2017)

È un giocatore umorale, ha bisogno di essere coinvolto costantemente e soprattutto ho notato, qui come in Bundesliga, che per scaldare il piede spesso forza la giocata senza preoccuparsi di sbagliare. Può e deve migliorare, i segnali si intravedono anche se a sprazzi


----------



## Ruuddil23 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Non so se è il caso di proporlo contro la Juve, proprio nell'ottica di aiutarlo a crescere e non deprimerlo.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (26 Ottobre 2017)

Per me è un fuoriclasse, con il tempo crescerà a livello mentale e a quel punto ne vedremo delle belle.


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Ottobre 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Non so se è il caso di proporlo contro la Juve, proprio nell'ottica di aiutarlo a crescere e non deprimerlo.



Con la Juve schiererei Silva come esterno alto di sinistra, molto più bravo nell'1 contro 1 ed in grado di mettere in difficoltà Lichsteiner/Barzagli con la sua fisicità.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Ottobre 2017)

Ho paura che sabato se lo mangino i difensori bianconeri , purtroppo non ha ancora la convinzione per quei tipi di interventi. 

Forza Calha noi crediamo in te.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Con la Juve schiererei Silva come esterno alto di sinistra, molto più bravo nell'1 contro 1 ed in grado di mettere in difficoltà Lichsteiner/Barzagli con la sua fisicità.



Soluzione che avrei provato dall'inizio per continuare col 4-3-3.


----------



## PM3 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Non capisco come, un giocatore dotato della sua tecnica e bravura nel piazzare il pallone, abbia scelto di tirare forte e centrale in occasione del gol invece di piazzarla. Secondo me denota che il suo problema è solo mentale. Speriamo non sia la maglia...


----------



## Lambro (27 Ottobre 2017)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Non capisco come, un giocatore dotato della sua tecnica e bravura nel piazzare il pallone, abbia scelto di tirare forte e centrale in occasione del gol invece di piazzarla. Secondo me denota che il suo problema è solo mentale. Speriamo non sia la maglia...



hakan é destro mentre il gol é stato fatto di sinistro. Anzi direi che é stato molto bravo proprio perché non ha perso tempo a stopparla sul destro.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Ottobre 2017)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Non capisco come, un giocatore dotato della sua tecnica e bravura nel piazzare il pallone, abbia scelto di tirare forte e centrale in occasione del gol invece di piazzarla. Secondo me denota che il suo problema è solo mentale. Speriamo non sia la maglia...



E' più tecnico uno che si limita al tiro a giro di interno destro o uno che tocca la palla per ben due volte col piede debole per poi tirare una sassata sempre di sinistro?
Calha aveva l'avversario che stava arrivando dall'interno, la giocata corretta ed esemplare è stata quella che ha effettuato lui perchè ha messo la spalla tra palla e avversario impedendo di fatto un recupero del difendente per poi trafiggere il portiere.
Tecnica eccelsa.
Avesse solo spostato la palla sul destro avrebbe concesso un intervento difensivo al suo avversario perchè avrebbe 'scoperto' la palla.
Se invece ti riferisci al fatto che abbia calciato di collo sinistro anzichè di interno sinistro : il piattone è dei mediocri, il collo pieno è dei dotati. 
Questo non vuol dire che i grandissimi non usano l'interno ma i mediocri non sanno usare il collo.


----------



## LukeLike (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ma cos'ha questo più di Honda?


----------



## Schism75 (28 Ottobre 2017)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma cos'ha questo più di Honda?



Nulla. Giocatore inutile. Con 24 mln si prendeva un vero centrocampista di livello. Anzi, con lungimiranza, si prendevano Jankto e Barella questa estate.


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Ottobre 2017)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma cos'ha questo più di Honda?



Per ora nulla.
Anzi, meglio il Giapponese quando giocava con Inzaghi in panchina.


----------



## GenioSavicevic (28 Ottobre 2017)

Questo acquisto è la più grande caxxata di mirabelli per il quale dovrebbe essere licenziato in tronco. Non solo è tatticamente indecifrabile e non ci serviva a livello di modulo, ma questo è anche scarso stop. 
Non sa l'italiano? Perfetto, quando l'imparerà tornerà in panchina fino ad allora può stare pure in tribuna.

La 10 gli hanno pure dato, ma un 10 era quello del mio avatar non sto coso quì


----------



## krull (28 Ottobre 2017)

Non da Milan. Non ha le palle. Acquisto sbagliato.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Assolutamente inutile.


----------



## Mille e una notte (28 Ottobre 2017)

Purtroppo ad oggi sia Honda che Birsa renderebbe meglio di lui. La differenza col 10 dei ladri è ancestrale. Dybala ha tutte le sue qualità e stravince in tutto il resto, a partire dalla rapidità.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (28 Ottobre 2017)

Più lo vedo e meno mi sembra un giocatore di spessore, adatto alla Serie A. Tecnicamente è valido ma è quasi sempre fuori dal gioco e quando non lo è fatica un sacco a gestire la palla e a tenerla per più di tre secondi. Fisicamente e atleticamente è nullo ma nel suo caso non penso che una super preparazione gli risolverebbe i problemi dal momento che non mi sembra un giocatore di corsa, di grinta e di fisico. Il problema è che nel calcio italiano non hai la calma o lo spazio necessario per far risaltare un giocatore del genere (che secondo me rende se non viene marcato e se non viene fatto giocare nello stretto, impossibile in Italia) che viene annullato quando ha anche solo un giocatore a contrastarlo.


----------



## The Ripper (28 Ottobre 2017)

honda gli defeca in testa


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ma questo non era quello che ogni punizione che tira segna?


----------



## Crox93 (29 Ottobre 2017)

Uno dei peggiori giocatori della storia del Milan
La sua dimensione, forse, è una piazza come Cagliari.
Già al Torino o alla Samp farebbe panchina


----------



## gabri (29 Ottobre 2017)

Le risate che si sta facendo il buon Keisuke...


----------



## Albijol (29 Ottobre 2017)

Basta veramente, bastaaaaaa.


----------



## goleador 70 (29 Ottobre 2017)

Tutte le critiche che volete, anche giuste per come sta giocando, ma anche ieri ha messo 2 volte il funzionale croato davanti a Buffon:
-La prima la liscia come fosse il peggior Cacia o Tiribocchi
-La seconda sbaglia lo stop, chiude gli occhi e colpisce la traversa


----------



## krull (29 Ottobre 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Tutte le critiche che volete, anche giuste per come sta giocando, ma anche ieri ha messo 2 volte il funzionale croato davanti a Buffon:
> -La prima la liscia come fosse il peggior Cacia o Tiribocchi
> -La seconda sbaglia lo stop, chiude gli occhi e colpisce la traversa



Guarda Allegri cosa dice su Bernardeschi. Nelle piccole squadre fai una o due cose buone e passi da fenomeno. Lui fa quello é basta. Nelle grandi squadre soprattutto negli scontri diretti non é sufficiente. Ieri é stato evanescente. Di nuovo.


----------



## koti (29 Ottobre 2017)

Che fosse un bidone l'avevamo capito noi tifosi medi (che seguiamo il calcio giusto per hobby) dopo due partite, mentre un professionista pagato valanghe di soldi, dopo che segue e studia il giocatore per mesi, non ci è arrivato.

Ancora non capisco che abbia più di Honda.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (29 Ottobre 2017)

Ritirate la 10 invece di farla stuprare continuamente da giocatori indegni.


----------



## Djici (29 Ottobre 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Ancora non capisco che abbia più di Honda.



Ho scritto esattamente la stessa cosa.
Poco mobile. Abbastanza lento.
Visione di gioco sullo stesso livello. Buon tiro su punizione.
Non salta l uomo neanche per sbaglio.
Giocatore da anni 90.


----------



## Crox93 (29 Ottobre 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ritirate la 10 invece di farla stuprare continuamente da giocatori indegni.


.


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Ottobre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ho scritto esattamente la stessa cosa.
> Poco mobile. Abbastanza lento.
> Visione di gioco sullo stesso livello. Buon tiro su punizione.
> Non salta l uomo neanche per sbaglio.
> Giocatore da anni 90.



Honda era lento, lentissimo, ma aveva un'ottima visione di gioco.


----------



## Albijol (29 Ottobre 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Che fosse un bidone l'avevamo capito noi tifosi medi (che seguiamo il calcio giusto per hobby) dopo due partite,



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Novembre 2017)

Questa sera è la tua notte , finalmente dopo mesi giochi nella posizione in cui hai giocato per anni. 

Ora è tutto nelle tue mani , non tradire la nostra fiducia Turco 10


----------



## Jino (2 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Questa sera è la tua notte , finalmente dopo mesi giochi nella posizione in cui hai giocato per anni.
> 
> Ora è tutto nelle tue mani , non tradire la nostra fiducia Turco 10



La mia sensazione? La maglia del Milan gli pesa troppo addosso, per portarla e per giocare a San Siro serve grande personalità, secondo me in questo lui pecca.

Gli manca carattere.

Magari ha solo bisogno di un anno di adattamento, magari ha bisogno di andare a giocare da qualche altra parte, chissà... ad oggi rimane, per me, la maggiore delusione.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Novembre 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> La mia sensazione? La maglia del Milan gli pesa troppo addosso, per portarla e per giocare a San Siro serve grande personalità, secondo me in questo lui pecca.
> 
> Gli manca carattere.
> 
> Magari ha solo bisogno di un anno di adattamento, magari ha bisogno di andare a giocare da qualche altra parte, chissà... ad oggi rimane, per me, la maggiore delusione.



L'ho notato anche io , sembra che abbia paura a fare la giocata. 
Io guarda per esperienza personale ti posso dire che determinati lavori e determinati palcoscenici non sono per tutti. Io conosco fior di musicisti che saliti su un palco si perdono in un bicchier d'acqua e rendono meno di uno molto più scarso ma che ha quella roba li.


----------



## Jino (2 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> L'ho notato anche io , sembra che abbia paura a fare la giocata.
> Io guarda per esperienza personale ti posso dire che determinati lavori e determinati palcoscenici non sono per tutti. Io conosco fior di musicisti che saliti su un palco si perdono in un bicchier d'acqua e rendono meno di uno molto più scarso ma che ha quella roba li.



Io l'ho sempre sostenuto. Giocare nel Milan è difficile. Uno può fare bene quanto vuole in squadrette, ma poi quando arrivi a giocare alla scala, con questa maglia, giocare per vincere ogni domenica cambia tutto. Ho visto tantissimi giocatori di talento passare da noi e non riuscire a lasciare il segno, proprio perchè mancava la personalità.

Chala i colpi ce li ha, i piedi buoni pure...si vede...ma se non c'hai la personalità queste cose non le riesci a tirare fuori. 

Ora non ci resta che capire se è una questione di ambientamento o se non è da Milan semplicemente.


----------



## Djici (2 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> L'ho notato anche io , sembra che abbia paura a fare la giocata.
> Io guarda per esperienza personale ti posso dire che determinati lavori e determinati palcoscenici non sono per tutti. Io conosco fior di musicisti che saliti su un palco si perdono in un bicchier d'acqua e rendono meno di uno molto più scarso ma che ha quella roba li.



Ed e proprio per questo che prendere giocatori dalle piccole e sempre una scomessa mentre se vai da uno che gioca in una grande piazza non hai la certezza che rendera al 100% ma almeno il rischio flop e molto piu piccolo.
E proprio impossibile sapere prima di acquistare un giocatore se riuscira a reggere la pressione o se li tremerano le gambe.


----------



## Jino (2 Novembre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ed e proprio per questo che prendere giocatori dalle piccole e sempre una scomessa mentre se vai da uno che gioca in una grande piazza non hai la certezza che rendera al 100% ma almeno il rischio flop e molto piu piccolo.
> E proprio impossibile sapere prima di acquistare un giocatore se riuscira a reggere la pressione o se li tremerano le gambe.



Diciamo che un bravo dirigente deve riuscire a capire se un ragazzo c'ha o non c'ha la personalità...a differenza nostra ha la possibilità di parlarci, di vederlo da vicino, di conoscerlo.

Poi hai ragione, non è facile e sicuramente pescare giocatori abituati a giocare nelle grandi squadre facilita la cosa. Bonucci sta sbagliando tanto, rende poco, ma si vede lontano un km che c'ha una personalità che chiunque altro della rosa si sogna.


----------



## Djici (2 Novembre 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Diciamo che un bravo dirigente deve riuscire a capire se un ragazzo c'ha o non c'ha la personalità...a differenza nostra ha la possibilità di parlarci, di vederlo da vicino, di conoscerlo.
> 
> Poi hai ragione, non è facile e sicuramente pescare giocatori abituati a giocare nelle grandi squadre facilita la cosa. Bonucci sta sbagliando tanto, rende poco, ma si vede lontano un km che c'ha una personalità che chiunque altro della rosa si sogna.



Beh ma la personalita non la vedi per forza parlando o mangiando con qualcuno.
Kaka aveva personalita. Ma conoscendolo soltanto fuori dal campo ti sarebbe sembrato uno senza palla 
Insomma... e veramente difficile capirlo.

Non mi arrabio se un dirigente prende un giocatore utile tatticamente e buono fisicamente e tecnicamente ma che poi ha le gambe che tremano.
Invece mi arrabio quando va a pescare giocatori che tatticamente, fisicamente e tecnicamente non sono adatti... personalita o meno.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Novembre 2017)

Lo porterei dal veterinario: iniezione letale. 

Ma quanto fa schifo? Ma basta!


----------



## Gas (2 Novembre 2017)

Ragazzi diciamolo senza vergognarci, vi siete fatti ingannare dai video su Youtube. Non é nulla di ché, la forma non centra.


----------



## Wildbone (2 Novembre 2017)

Mi piacerebbe succedesse questa cosa: che Chala venisse venduto e tornasse a fare l'ottimo giocatore nella sua prossima destinazione. Una bella sberla per Montella, e non solo.


----------



## vanbasten (2 Novembre 2017)

ha solo 23 cmq. aspettiamolo.


----------



## Clarenzio (2 Novembre 2017)

E niente.
Avrà tutte le giustificazioni del caso, ma il primo stop non puoi continuare a cannarlo, soprattutto perchè non ti sta marcando a uomo Stam o Samuel.


----------



## Schism75 (2 Novembre 2017)

Giocatore che non serve. Farà una grande partita per ogni 5 mediocri scarse. Ora la giustificazione dei 4 mesi fermi direi che è ora di dire basta. E' da luglio che sta giocando.


----------



## Djerry (2 Novembre 2017)

Non è questione di forma e personalità, è questione di caratteristiche intrinseche che un sano e corretto scouting avrebbe facilmente diagnosticato.

Perché questo ragazzo, estratto dagli highlights, non è mai stato nulla di così nettamente meglio negli ultimi 3 anni. In un contesto che assolutamente non funziona ed in un ambiente in cui non si è inserito si inabissa ancora di più per i suoi ulteriori limiti emotivi, ma purtroppo Football Manager e gli Highlights della Bundesliga sono una cosa diversa da quello che dovrebbe essere il lavoro di Mirabelli.


----------



## iceman. (2 Novembre 2017)

Honda 2.0, forse anche peggio...


----------



## The Ripper (2 Novembre 2017)

Siamo a novembre e lo posso dire ufficialmente
Hakan Calhanoglu è nella top 3 dei pacchi clamorosi degli ultimi 15 anni di Milan, in compagnia di Jose Mari e Ricardo Oliveira.


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Novembre 2017)

Ha davvero una personalità fragilissima, e la situazione attuale lo scoraggia ancora di più. Peccato. Ci credevo in lui


----------



## The Ripper (2 Novembre 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ha davvero una personalità fragilissima, e la situazione attuale lo scoraggia ancora di più. Peccato. Ci credevo in lui



lascia stare. questo non si riprende. è meglio di questo, ma non di molto eh...
è un giocatorino buono nei videogames


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Novembre 2017)

Getto la spugna , ha la personalità di una pannocchia


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Novembre 2017)

La devono smettere di dare la 10 al primo idiota che passa.


----------



## Clarenzio (2 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Getto la spugna , ha la personalità di una pannocchia



Non può sbagliare alcuni stop o passaggi a 2 metri di distanza come stasera.. o sei un brocco mai visto, o hai la personalità di un pulcino bagnato.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (2 Novembre 2017)

basta la pazienza ha un limite...a Gennaio fuori dalle palle sto bidè schifoso....ma come si fa a sbagliare ogni singola cosa dio mio...


----------



## elpacoderoma (2 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> L'ho notato anche io , sembra che abbia paura a fare la giocata.
> Io guarda per esperienza personale ti posso dire che determinati lavori e determinati palcoscenici non sono per tutti. Io conosco fior di musicisti che saliti su un palco si perdono in un bicchier d'acqua e rendono meno di uno molto più scarso ma che ha quella roba li.



Credo che hai centrato in pieno.
A oggi persino Kaka' sarebbe più utile.


----------



## Djici (2 Novembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Non può sbagliare alcuni stop o passaggi a 2 metri di distanza come stasera.. o sei un brocco mai visto, o hai la personalità di un pulcino bagnato.



Questo sbaglia stop identici dalla prima partita con noi.
Robba da chiedere il ritorno di Honda o di Birsa come detto da The Ripper.


----------



## Crox93 (2 Novembre 2017)

Inutile
Penso che Honda fosse nettamente superiore
I due fenomeni hanno speso 200M per peggiorare una rosa ridicola


----------



## krull (2 Novembre 2017)

Togliete la 10 a questo mollusco. Per distacco il peggior acquisto di tutta la campagna acquisti di tutta la serie A.


----------



## Milanlove (2 Novembre 2017)

24 milioni di euro


----------



## Eziomare (3 Novembre 2017)

A me il turco ispira sincera tenerezza.
Immane cappellata di Mirabelli.


----------



## Pivellino (3 Novembre 2017)

Giocatorino purtroppo per lui e per noi, e questo era forse il ruolo più importante.
Ricordatevi quello che disse Boban.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Novembre 2017)

Il mio rimpianto più grande , ha dimostrato di sciogliersi al sole appena entrato a San Siro.


----------



## Black (3 Novembre 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Inutile
> Penso che Honda fosse nettamente superiore
> I due fenomeni hanno speso 200M per peggiorare una rosa ridicola



comincio a pensarlo anch'io. Honda nonostante la lentezza e le scarse doti fisiche in qualche partita era riuscito ad incidere. Questo qui nemmeno quello.
E per fortuna che Mirabelli era un esperto di calcio tedesco.... ma con tutti quelli buoni che ci sono in Bundesliga proprio questo qua ci ha portato?


----------



## Ruuddil23 (3 Novembre 2017)

A Leverkusen si staranno facendo grasse risate. Bayer is the new FC Porto (or CSKA).


----------



## Jackdvmilan (3 Novembre 2017)

Peccato, avevo ENORMI aspettative. In Germania l'ho adorato


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Novembre 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Peccato, avevo ENORMI aspettative. In Germania l'ho adorato



non dirlo a me , pare un altro giocatore . 

Non dribbla mai e non calcia mai , in bundes ogni volta che aveva 20 cm tirava


----------



## Jackdvmilan (3 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> non dirlo a me , pare un altro giocatore .
> 
> Non dribbla mai e non calcia mai , in bundes ogni volta che aveva 20 cm tirava



E' una questione di testa. Sta solo li il problema secondo me. Si riprenderà.


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Novembre 2017)

Mi fa incavolare, ma fino al cambio alla guida gli voglio dare ancora qualche chance


----------



## pazzomania (3 Novembre 2017)

Penoso.

Però ha 23 anni, anche se ne dimostra 30.

Aspettiamo di vederlo in una squadra che gira un pò meglio...e diamogli almeno i canonici 6 mesi di ambientamento...non è mica Kakà...


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Novembre 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Penoso.
> 
> Però ha 23 anni, anche se ne dimostra 30.
> 
> Aspettiamo di vederlo in una squadra che gira un pò meglio...e diamogli almeno i canonici 6 mesi di ambientamento...non è mica Kakà...



Dividiamo però i giocatori : 

Kaka era un fenomeno , uno che nasce ogni 10 anni . 

Calha fa parte dei buoni giocatori / normali .

Kaka giocava in un milan galattico
Calha gioca in un milan senza schema


----------



## Djici (3 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dividiamo però i giocatori :
> 
> Kaka era un fenomeno , uno che nasce ogni 10 anni .
> 
> ...



Uno con qualita dovrebbe avere ancora piu visibilita in una squadra mediocre.
Proprio come Suso che non e un fenomeno ma che buttato in campo con altri 10 di livello medio, vedi direttamente che e di un altro pianeta.


----------



## rossonero71 (3 Novembre 2017)

In bundes non faceva male e anche con la nazionale non va male....quindi xche da noi non rende?


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Novembre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Uno con qualita dovrebbe avere ancora piu visibilita in una squadra mediocre.
> Proprio come Suso che non e un fenomeno ma che buttato in campo con altri 10 di livello medio, vedi direttamente che e di un altro pianeta.



Calma calma , suso quanti anni sono che è qui ? ha dovuto anche cambiare squadra per trovare la sua dimensione .


----------



## Djici (3 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Calma calma , suso quanti anni sono che è qui ? ha dovuto anche cambiare squadra per trovare la sua dimensione .



Suso lo vedevi dubito che aveva qualità. Pure quando giocava "male" non è che sbagliava le cose elementari dal gioco del calcio. Poi non si sapeva se sarebbe esploso o se sarebbe rimasto un incompiuto ma la qualità non si discuteva. 
La qualità è proprio quello che non vedo in Calha.
Nemmeno a sprazzi. Che se riesci a vederla almeno a sprazzi puoi pure decidere di aspettare il giocatore o provare a cambiarli ruolo...
Qui invece il nulla del nulla.


----------



## Serginho (3 Novembre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Suso lo vedevi dubito che aveva qualità. Pure quando giocava "male" non è che sbagliava le cose elementari dal gioco del calcio. Poi non si sapeva se sarebbe esploso o se sarebbe rimasto un incompiuto ma la qualità non si discuteva.
> La qualità è proprio quello che non vedo in Calha.
> Nemmeno a sprazzi. Che se riesci a vederla almeno a sprazzi puoi pure decidere di aspettare il giocatore o provare a cambiarli ruolo...
> Qui invece il nulla del nulla.



Stai attento che vado a ripescare i post nel topic di Suso 
Sono sicuro che gli hai tirato le peggio bestemmie i primi anni che era qui, perché ricordiamo tutti benissimo quanto fosse anonimo in campo


----------



## Miracle1980 (3 Novembre 2017)

Tipico profilo che deve sentirsi completamente al centro del progetto per rendere al meglio. Al momento non ha piena fiducia ma, sopratutto, ancora non ha un ruolo ben definito. Qui emergono tutti i limiti di Montella in quanto dovrebbe fare di tutto per esaltare questi 4 giocatori: Chala, Suso, Silva e Kessie. Visto che possono essere il presente ed il futuro del Milan.
Invece Vincenzo....


----------



## Djici (3 Novembre 2017)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Stai attento che vado a ripescare i post nel topic di Suso
> Sono sicuro che gli hai tirato le peggio bestemmie i primi anni che era qui, perché ricordiamo tutti benissimo quanto fosse anonimo in campo



Aspetta tu credi veramente che io ho paura se vai a cercare vecchie discussioni ?
1) prima di tutto non ho mai detto che non potevo sbagliare mai.
2) pure se ho sbagliato io non ho problemi ad ammeterlo.

e tranquillo che non faccio dietrologia.
Parlo in modo chiaro da subito. Poi se ci ho preso ci ho preso... se ho sbagliato ho sbagliato.

Per esempio mi piacevano tantissimi giocatori rivelati scarsi o solo mediocri... a me piacevano sopratutto li italiani : Torrisi, Vanoli, Fresi, Pistone, Maini, Giunti, De Ascentis, Bachini, Giannichedda, Manfredini, Eriberto, Langella, Esposito... 
Questo era quando passavo piu tempo a giocare a FM che a guardare calcio vero 

Ma anche ora qualche scelta "discutibile" l'avrei fatta... a me piaceva un sacco Dolberg 

Ma intanto ti ho fatto una piccola ricerca dei miei messagi nel topic di Suso :

Primo messaggio prima di vederlo in campo :


> 25-01-2015, 08:12
> seedorf ci e arrivato prima di mettere piede a milanello.
> inzaghi ci pensera quando sara in un ospizio.
> 
> ...





> 20-04-2015, 10:42
> Infatti, difficile superare l'avversario in velocita





> 20-04-2015, 12:13
> Perfetto e direi pure che non sembra usare molto il destro... e cosi rischia di diventare troppo prevedibile... perche si accentra sempre... poi se puo tirare lo fa, se e chiuso mette palla in mezzo... insomma un Elsha mancino.
> Non voglio sminuirlo perche mi piace (e pure Elsha) ma bisogna essere un po piu imprevedibile... o allora fare sempre la stessa cosa, come fa Robben ma farlo talmente bene che l'avversario pure se sa quello che stai per fare, non riesce lo stesso a fermarti.
> 
> ...





> 24-04-2015, 20:30
> 442 o 4231... cambia pocchissimo... anzi, forse non cambia proprio niente...
> Metti Bonaventura - De Jong - Van Ginkel - Suso + Cerci-Menez coppia di attacanti...
> 
> ...







> 24-12-2016, 15:43
> Vero ma un conto e puntare Evra e un altro e puntare Alex Sandro.
> Il francese sara anche piu difensore ma il fisico e la velocita non reggono il confronto.
> 
> Comunque Suso e imprescendibile. Un grandissimo talento.





> Vero, e l'ho detto io stesso : tatticamente Evra e nettamente superiore a Alex in fase difensiva ma quando vieni PUNTATO conta moltissimo il fisico e la velocita. E per quelle caratteristiche non esiste proprio un confronto tra i due.
> Io quando ho visto Alex uscire mi sono detto che forse ce la giocavamo proprio perche ci perdevano molto in fase offensiva e in piu si poteva sfruttare la lentezza di Evra.
> Non penso che ci sia stato un solo milanista che abbia pensato "oh no, ora con Evra Suso non tocchera piu il pallone" e questo la dice lunga.



quanto mi piace questa 


> 11-07-2017, 10:52
> Ma ad oggi preferirli Calhanoglu e pura follia.
> Il turco non ha dimostrato nulla in Serie A mentre Suso ha gia dimostrato di essere uno dei 2-3 piu forti esterni destri in Italia.
> E poi se si usa il fatto che con il gioco di Suso siamo arrivati sesti ti potrei dire che con il gioco di Hakan il Leverkusen non e che ha vinto campionati e coppe europee... terzo/quarto in Germania non e che e un risultato nettamente migliore del nostro.
> ...



pure questo qui sotto mi piace molto


> Ma che dici? Molto meglio un 352 con i giocatori di maggiore classe in panca o addirittura ceduti.
> Uno tra jack e Calha in campo.
> Poi davanti mettiamo André Silva e l attacante che deve arrivare così in panchina ci mettiamo cutrone e Borini.
> A me sembra il piano ideale.





> 24-09-2017, 19:53
> !!! Non capisco nemmeno come sia possibile pensarla diversamente.
> Senza Suso siamo solo una squadra operaia ma con operai che non hanno voglia di sudare...
> Suso esterno destro poi tutto il resto.





> 25-09-2017, 05:30
> Non puoi basare tutto du Suso. Ok.
> Ma se non lo fai rendere lui allora chi è che ti crea qualcosa?
> Lo abbiamo ripetuto a l infinito quest'estate : non abbiamo nessuno che punta l uomo e riesce a saltarlo con continuità.
> ...





> 29-09-2017, 15:23
> Invece Insigne quando lo sposti al centro ha lo stesso rendimento?
> Mertens pure tra centravanti e ala non cambia proprio nulla...



Mi sono fermato intorno alla pagina 80. Buon divertimento se vuoi cercare altro.
Come vedi non ho mai scritto bidone e nemmeno fenomeno... ma ho scritto talento e poi imprescendibile.

Quando uno sa giocare lo vedi subito.
Di Suso si notava una grande tecnica ma poca velocita.
Cosi era e cosi e rimasto... migliorando nella continuita ma non e cambiato.

Ripeto quello scritto prima per Calha : se vedessi giocate di qualita, anche rare direi che dobbiamo lasciarlo tranquillo in modo che trovi continuita...
Ma di Calha non si vede mai nulla.


----------



## Serginho (3 Novembre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Aspetta tu credi veramente che io ho paura se vai a cercare vecchie discussioni ?
> 1) prima di tutto non ho mai detto che non potevo sbagliare mai.
> 2) pure se ho sbagliato io non ho problemi ad ammeterlo.
> 
> ...



Madonna santa stavo scherzando, calma! Resta il fatto che Suso era anonimo i primi anni di Milan, a me è sempre piaciuto lo conoscevo già da prima, però resta il fatto che i giocatori hanno bisogno di tempo specialmente se hanno solo 23 anni


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Novembre 2017)

Malissimo finora.

Secondo me non può giocare in questo ruolo.


----------



## vanbasten (4 Novembre 2017)

Questo se non esplode da noi lo farà sicuramente da un altra parte. Bisogna solo metterlo nelle condizioni di esprimersi al meglio e con tutto sto casino non può farlo. Non parliamo di gio mario ma di uno davvero talentuoso.


----------



## Djici (4 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Questo se non esplode da noi lo farà sicuramente da un altra parte. Bisogna solo metterlo nelle condizioni di esprimersi al meglio e con tutto sto casino non può farlo. Non parliamo di gio mario ma di uno davvero talentuoso.



Ma talentuoso di cosa ?
Come fa ad essere cosi bravo se ATLETICAMENTE e cosi scadente? Non si muove e le poche volte che ci prova va alla stessa velocita di Honda.

Chi era capace di giocare da fermo a parte Ronaldinho ?
E vedi capacita tecniche che si avvicinano minimamente al brasiliano ?

Quale sarebbe la tecnica ci cui si parla tanto ? 
Non stoppa palloni che se lo sbagliano i pulcini vengono sgridati per una settimana.
Sbaglia appoggi a 4 metri. 
Non salta l'avversario.

Boh, e un vero mistero per me tutta questa considerazione per questo giocatore di grande tecnica.


----------



## vanbasten (4 Novembre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma talentuoso di cosa ?
> Come fa ad essere cosi bravo se ATLETICAMENTE e cosi scadente? Non si muove e le poche volte che ci prova va alla stessa velocita di Honda.
> 
> Chi era capace di giocare da fermo a parte Ronaldinho ?
> ...



Caratteristiche tecniche[modifica | modifica wikitesto]
Çalhanoğlu è un trequartista[4] che può ricoprire ogni ruolo del centrocampo: da mediano a esterno offensivo in un 4-4-2 o nel 4-2-3-1.[4] Riesce a giocare anche nel ruolo di seconda punta dietro al centravanti[4] e talvolta da regista basso,[4][5] essendo veloce mentalmente e avendo in dote anche uno scatto rapido.[4]

Dotato di un tiro potente e preciso,[4] è uno specialista nelle punizioni tanto da averne segnate undici in campionato fra il 2013-2014 e il 2016-2017.[6] Giocatore «elegante»,[4] di fantasia[4] e di classe,[4] abbina dinamismo a un'eccellente visione di gioco[4] e a un ottimo dribbling[4]. 64 gol e 57 assist ha 23anni. Tutto il resto sono chiacchere da bar.


----------



## Milanista (5 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Caratteristiche tecniche[modifica | modifica wikitesto]
> Çalhanoğlu è un trequartista[4] che può ricoprire ogni ruolo del centrocampo: da mediano a esterno offensivo in un 4-4-2 o nel 4-2-3-1.[4] Riesce a giocare anche nel ruolo di seconda punta dietro al centravanti[4] e talvolta da regista basso,[4][5] essendo veloce mentalmente e avendo in dote anche uno scatto rapido.[4]
> 
> Dotato di un tiro potente e preciso,[4] è uno specialista nelle punizioni tanto da averne segnate undici in campionato fra il 2013-2014 e il 2016-2017.[6] Giocatore «elegante»,[4] di fantasia[4] e di classe,[4] abbina dinamismo a un'eccellente visione di gioco[4] e a un ottimo dribbling[4]. 64 gol e 57 assist ha 23anni. Tutto il resto sono chiacchere da bar.



Eh beh, se lo dice Wikipedia, allora è scolpito sulle tavole della legge 

Tra l'altro, la maggior parte delle "fonti" di quella paginetta puntano tutte ad un articolo del CdS, datato maggio 2014, non proprio roba di ieri, scritto con l'enfasi tutta nostrana nei confronti delle giovani promesse dal nome esotico. Wikipedia inglese, ad esempio, lo descrive solamente scrivendo "He is known for his ability to score from free kicks.". Più veritiero.

Ad ogni modo, l'unico verdetto che conta è quello del campo, l'unico giudizio valido è quello di San Siro, l'unica domanda è: il giocatore può sostenere il peso della 10 del Milan? No, i fatti dicono tutt'altro, poi possiamo dare la colpa a quell'incapace in panchina quanto ci pare, ma la realtà dei fatti al momento è che Cahlanoglu... stava bene ndo stava.


----------



## vanbasten (5 Novembre 2017)

Milanista ha scritto:


> Eh beh, se lo dice Wikipedia, allora è scolpito sulle tavole della legge
> 
> Tra l'altro, la maggior parte delle "fonti" di quella paginetta puntano tutte ad un articolo del CdS, datato maggio 2014, non proprio roba di ieri, scritto con l'enfasi tutta nostrana nei confronti delle giovani promesse dal nome esotico. Wikipedia inglese, ad esempio, lo descrive solamente scrivendo "He is known for his ability to score from free kicks.". Più veritiero.
> 
> Ad ogni modo, l'unico verdetto che conta è quello del campo, l'unico giudizio valido è quello di San Siro, l'unica domanda è: il giocatore può sostenere il peso della 10 del Milan? No, i fatti dicono tutt'altro, poi possiamo dare la colpa a quell'incapace in panchina quanto ci pare, ma la realtà dei fatti al momento è che Cahlanoglu... stava bene ndo stava.



Bisogna solo aspettarlo. Il numero 10 da milan pronto costa almeno 100 milioni. James rodriguez cosa sta facendo ad esempio? Honda ha disonorato la 10 lui puo rivalutarla!


----------



## GenioSavicevic (5 Novembre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma talentuoso di cosa ?
> Come fa ad essere cosi bravo se ATLETICAMENTE e cosi scadente? Non si muove e le poche volte che ci prova va alla stessa velocita di Honda.
> 
> Chi era capace di giocare da fermo a parte Ronaldinho ?
> ...



Al di là della resa attuale non si può dire che sia forte tecnicamente dai, questo non sa fare un dribbling neanche per sbaglio, Poi gran tiro e specialista delle punizioni, vogliamo parlarne? I suoi tiri finiscono fuori di 10 metri, punizioni in cui ha centrato la porta (non segnano ma centrato lo specchio) zero, zero! e fa dei cross a 2 km/h, pericolosissimi...
Pippa clamorosa, un Taraabt lo surclassa 10 a 0. Quello è un giocatore tecnico, questo un giocatore mediocre e inutile.


----------



## Djici (5 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Caratteristiche tecniche[modifica | modifica wikitesto]
> Çalhanoğlu è un trequartista[4] che può ricoprire ogni ruolo del centrocampo: da mediano a esterno offensivo in un 4-4-2 o nel 4-2-3-1.[4] Riesce a giocare anche nel ruolo di seconda punta dietro al centravanti[4] e talvolta da regista basso,[4][5] essendo veloce mentalmente e avendo in dote anche uno scatto rapido.[4]
> 
> Dotato di un tiro potente e preciso,[4] è uno specialista nelle punizioni tanto da averne segnate undici in campionato fra il 2013-2014 e il 2016-2017.[6] Giocatore «elegante»,[4] di fantasia[4] e di classe,[4] abbina dinamismo a un'eccellente visione di gioco[4] e a un ottimo dribbling[4]. 64 gol e 57 assist ha 23anni. Tutto il resto sono chiacchere da bar.



Ma mi citi Wikipedia per mostrarmi quanto è forte? 

Ecco la traduzione italiana (fatta con Google) del Wikipedia tedesco (dove dovrebbero avere una visione più completa della nostr) :


1994 a Mannheim, Germania) è un calciatore turco che ha anche la cittadinanza tedesca. È usato principalmente come un centrocampista attaccante e viene considerato uno specialista di calcio libero. Dalla stagione 2017/18 è con il primo club italiano AC Milan sotto contratto.

Ed ecco la versione turca di Wikipedia :
Hakan Çalhanoğlu (nato il 8 febbraio 1994, Mannheim , Germania ) è un calciatore turco che gioca nella posizione del playmaker . Interpreta nelle squadre della Serie A nella squadra nazionale di Milano e Turchia .



Sarà diventato un fenomeno passando la frontiera 

Le chiacchiere da bar sono le cose che leggi e che descrivono spesso i giocatori come reincarnazioni di Maradona... non certo quelle che vedi con i tuoi occhi ogni 3 giorni da 3-4 mesi.


----------



## Pit96 (5 Novembre 2017)

Diciamoci la verità... fino ad ora qui si è dimostrato una pippa clamorosa. Non l'avevo mai visto giocare ma quando venne acquistato molti tifosi erano euforici. Mi aspettavo delle grandi doti tecniche, che dovrebbero essere il suo forte, invece sbaglia tantissimo. Passaggi di due, tre metri... errori degni di Bertolacci eh. 

Spero che ci mostri quello che tanti si aspettavano da lui, Mirabelli compreso, altrimenti sarebbe un (altro?) acquisto flop


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Novembre 2017)

Questo giocatore è destinato a grandi cose, ne sono certo.

Datelo in mano ad un allenatore decente e vedrete: magari facendolo giocare nel suo ruolo e non a caso come sempre.
Mi pare di ricordare che avesse agito da trequartista contro Chievo e Austria Vienna: casualmente fece benissimo.


----------



## Jino (5 Novembre 2017)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Questo giocatore è destinato a grandi cose, ne sono certo.
> 
> Datelo in mano ad un allenatore decente e vedrete: magari facendolo giocare nel suo ruolo e non a caso come sempre.
> Mi pare di ricordare che avesse agito da trequartista contro Chievo e Austria Vienna: casualmente fece benissimo.



E però analizzi due squadre che non hanno giocato la partita, sopratutto il Vienna, da un punto di vista organizzativo ai limiti dell'imbarazzo.

A Vienna comunque giocò mezz'ala. 

Resta il fatto che concordo serva fiducia, serve lasciargli tempo, però che ruolo dovrebbe avere sto ragazzo?


----------



## Milanista (5 Novembre 2017)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Questo giocatore è destinato a grandi cose, ne sono certo.
> 
> Datelo in mano ad un allenatore decente e vedrete: magari facendolo giocare nel suo ruolo e non a caso come sempre.
> Mi pare di ricordare che avesse agito da trequartista contro Chievo e Austria Vienna: casualmente fece benissimo.



Col Chievo ha fatto benissimo...? Uno schifo. Ha giochicciato solo a secondo tempo inoltrato, dopo aver, in qualche modo, fatto gol, ma di certo non benissimo.


----------



## Djici (5 Novembre 2017)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Diciamoci la verità... fino ad ora qui si è dimostrato una pippa clamorosa. Non l'avevo mai visto giocare ma quando venne acquistato molti tifosi erano euforici. Mi aspettavo delle grandi doti tecniche, che dovrebbero essere il suo forte, invece sbaglia tantissimo. Passaggi di due, tre metri... errori degni di Bertolacci eh.
> 
> Spero che ci mostri quello che tanti si aspettavano da lui, Mirabelli compreso, altrimenti sarebbe un (altro?) acquisto flop



Mi dicevo che male che vada sarebbe stato comunque utilissimo su calcio da fermo... quella che sembrava la sua piu grande qualita... invece vuoi che tutti i falli che abbiamo ottenuto erano da tirare da un mancino (per forza, e sempre Suso a provare la giocata e quindi e sempre lui che viene atteratto sulla destra... quindi e normale che calci lui o RR) ma pure i pochi che ha tirato non ha mai inquadrato lo specchio... (se mi sbaglio corrigetemi, non ne sono sicuro al 100%).

O si sveglia o sara a mani basse il peggiore numero 10 di questi ultimi 30 anni... e pure Honda non ha scherzato


----------



## Lambro (5 Novembre 2017)

A vienna gli ho visto giocare la sua miglior partita, il problema è che nelle altre manco si è avvicinato a quella prestazione sontuosa.

Credo , come viene detto da molti che lo conoscono, che sia troppo sensibile per poter affrontare situazioni di disagio come quella attuale, non è un trascinatore non è un capitano, è un timido giocatore con qualche numero a cui ora come ora non riesce praticamente nulla o quasi, neanche le punizioni di cui era maestro (tutte ribattute dalla barriera, o se finivano in porta arrivavano facili da parare).

Gli stop che sbaglia poi sono da scuola elementare del calcio (piede rigido a controllare un passaggio rimbalzante, roba da terza categoria)

Come detto da qualcuno, il Taarabt attuale se lo MANGIA.


----------



## vanbasten (5 Novembre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma mi citi Wikipedia per mostrarmi quanto è forte?
> 
> Ecco la traduzione italiana (fatta con Google) del Wikipedia tedesco (dove dovrebbero avere una visione più completa della nostr) :
> 
> ...



Mi fido più di wikipedia che di te quindi lo aspetterò. Ozil che faceva alla sua età?


----------



## krull (5 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Mi fido più di wikipedia che di te quindi lo aspetterò. Ozil che faceva alla sua età?



La differenza nel Real Madrid.


----------



## vanbasten (5 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> La differenza nel Real Madrid.



e l'anno prima cosa ha fatto piu di chala? Siamo alla stessa età di acquisto.


----------



## krull (5 Novembre 2017)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Questo giocatore è destinato a grandi cose, ne sono certo.
> 
> Datelo in mano ad un allenatore decente e vedrete: magari facendolo giocare nel suo ruolo e non a caso come sempre.
> Mi pare di ricordare che avesse agito da trequartista contro Chievo e Austria Vienna: casualmente fece benissimo.


Contro il Chievo nullo fino al gol. Meglio dopo. Austria Vienna é ovviamente molto molto poco attendibile. Il Leverkusen, ricordiamocelo, é una squadra da metà classifica in Bundesliga. É non é che abbia fatto sfracelli lì eh...molto molto molto discontinuo ed anche lì troppo spesso si nascondeva.


----------



## krull (5 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> e l'anno prima cosa ha fatto piu di chala? Siamo alla stessa età di acquisto.


Fai i conti su. Ozil arriva al Real a 22 anni. Calhanoglu arriva da noi a 23. Un anno in più. Francamente Ozil non mi piace. Troppo discontinuo. Ma ha un talento che Calhanoglu si sogna.


----------



## vanbasten (5 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Fai i conti su. Ozil arriva al Real a 22 anni. Calhanoglu arriva da noi a 23. Un anno in più. Francamente Ozil non mi piace. Troppo discontinuo. Ma ha un talento che Calhanoglu si sogna.



Appunto un anno di differenza. Chala ha talento da vendere e lo dimostrerà. Tranquillo sarò buono con i detrattori quando salirete sul carro


----------



## krull (5 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Appunto un anno di differenza. Chala ha talento da vendere e lo dimostrerà. Tranquillo sarò buono con i detrattori quando salirete sul carro



Mai stato un detrattore di Calhanoglu. Anzi l'ho difeso piú e più volte. Ma la mancanza di palle che dimostra continuamente in ogni ruolo o modulo é evidente. Il 10 del Milan deve essere quello che ti risolve la partita o che sia leader. Non lo é e non lo sará mai. É indole, carattere. Quello o lo hai o non lo hai.


----------



## Djerry (5 Novembre 2017)

Rilancio il mio post sul topic in riferimento a Lucescu, che forse è più adatto qui.

L'alibi della poca personalità e della paura o peggio ancora dei 6 mesi fermo non regge, per un semplice motivo: lui è sempre stato questo, e quel pizzico di fiducia che aveva in più rispetto all'attuale inabissamento non era tale da portarlo a giocare in modo poi così diverso da come lo stiamo vedendo.

In molti giudizi si continua a fantasticare su un Calhanoglu che faceva cose mirabolanti in Bundesliga, ma quelle cose sono solo racchiuse negli Highlights lungo 5 stagioni in Germania, perché in realtà chi l'ha visto giocare nei 90 minuti conosceva tutti questi limiti che si stanno manifestando.
Ed anche in Turchia con la nazionale, spostando un po' il target, per anni l'hanno aspettato come il nuovo leader ed ormai si sono rassegnati a guardare altrove.

Dice perfettamente Lucescu, già non aveva i tempi per la giocata stretta in Bundesliga, figuriamoci in Italia dove comunque le spaziature sono ancora più ridotte e resta una costante la preparazione tattica della fase difendente degli allenatori formati a Coverciano.

Se vogliamo continuare a farci male rimpiangendo qualcosa che mai è stato, siamo liberi di farlo; ma secondo me l'unica cosa da fare per chi credeva in lui è cambiare la percezione ed abbassare definitivamente le aspettative.

La cosa che io trovo inaccettabile in tutto questo è che Montella, invece di provare a dare un senso ad Andrè Silva che almeno è materiale inesplorato, continui nell'accanimento terapeutico su Hakan esponendolo a costanti mortificazioni della sua già assente fiducia.


----------



## vanbasten (5 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Mai stato un detrattore di Calhanoglu. Anzi l'ho difeso piú e più volte. Ma la mancanza di palle che dimostra continuamente in ogni ruolo o modulo é evidente. Il 10 del Milan deve essere quello che ti risolve la partita o che sia leader. Non lo é e non lo sará mai. É indole, carattere. Quello o lo hai o non lo hai.



Ci sono centinaia di esempi che quando una squadra non funziona è ultradifficile fare bene per i nuovi. Vedi l'inter di moratti quanti talenti ha regalato negli anni.


----------



## Djici (5 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Mi fido più di wikipedia che di te quindi lo aspetterò. Ozil che faceva alla sua età?



Ma non ti dovresti proprio fidare di me, e nemmeno da Wikipedia _italiano_... guardalo e giudica per quello che vedi.
Se poi per te va bene allora va benissimo cosi 

Aspettarlo perche e giovane ci puo stare.
Toni e esploso molto tardi.
Milito arriva in Serie A a 29 anni se non sbaglio... prima chi lo voleva ?
Grosso e arrivato in serie A con il Palermo e aveva su per giu la stessa eta.
Hubner ha vinto la classifica cannonieri a 31 anni ed era arrivato il Serie A un paio di stagioni prima.

Pero il tuo confronto con Ozil non regge proprio.


----------



## krull (5 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Ci sono centinaia di esempi che quando una squadra non funziona è ultradifficile fare bene per i nuovi. Vedi l'inter di moratti quanti talenti ha regalato negli anni.



Continui a parlare di situazioni passate che nulla hanno a che vedere con Calhanoglu. Ti ho risposto di come si comporta in campo e mi rispondi che va aspettato perché l'inter di Moratti ha bruciato giocatori? Questo può valere per Silva che in campo fa intravedere personalità e indole. Ma non per il turco. La maglia del Milan non é per tutti. É se esploderà altrove questo non ne farebbe un martire perché qui ad oggi non sta dimostrando la personalità che serve per indossare questa maglia


----------



## Djerry (5 Novembre 2017)

Ma anche ammettendo di aspettarlo in funzione di un suo miglioramento, cosa realmente ci si può aspettare da un giocatore del genere che ha limiti così intrinsechi e strutturali nella mobilità, nella tecnica in velocità, nella fisicità, nell'approccio alla gara, nella comprensione del gioco specie in fase difendente?

Come e soprattutto dove realmente pensate possa migliorare per avere non dico un giocatore che sposta in Serie A, ma almeno un giocatore che può trovare un senso in campo e non nel calcio del 1970? 
Quali sono le basi che vi danno la fiducia che possa crescere (detto che peggio di così è impossibile)?


----------



## vanbasten (5 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Continui a parlare di situazioni passate che nulla hanno a che vedere con Calhanoglu. Ti ho risposto di come si comporta in campo e mi rispondi che va aspettato perché l'inter di Moratti ha bruciato giocatori? Questo può valere per Silva che in campo fa intravedere personalità e indole. Ma non per il turco. La maglia del Milan non é per tutti. É se esploderà altrove questo non ne farebbe un martire perché qui ad oggi non sta dimostrando la personalità che serve per indossare questa maglia



ha fatto già intravedere di che pasta e fatto nei gol e negli assist che ha fatto. Deve prendere coraggio, continuità e fiducia. Può farcela, se non volete aspettarlo fatti vostri.


----------



## krull (5 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> ha fatto già intravedere di che pasta e fatto nei gol e negli assist che ha fatto. Deve prendere coraggio, continuità e fiducia. Può farcela, se non volete aspettarlo fatti vostri.



Ma dove l'ha fatto vedere? Dove? In una partita su 15? Contro l'Austria Vienna? O contro il Crotone a sprazzi? Dai su. Se va avanti così a gennaio va spedito prima di smenarci più del dovuto.


----------



## DEJAN75 (5 Novembre 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ma anche ammettendo di aspettarlo in funzione di un suo miglioramento, cosa realmente ci si può aspettare da un giocatore del genere che ha limiti così intrinsechi e strutturali nella mobilità, nella tecnica in velocità, nella fisicità, nell'approccio alla gara, nella comprensione del gioco specie in fase difendente?
> 
> Come e soprattutto dove realmente pensate possa migliorare per avere non dico un giocatore che sposta in Serie A, ma almeno un giocatore che può trovare un senso in campo e non nel calcio del 1970?
> Quali sono le basi che vi danno la fiducia che possa crescere (detto che peggio di così è impossibile)?



Nessuna Djerry,
la penso come te e non capisco cosa alcuni tifosi ci vedano in questo "mezzo giocatore"... quali misteriose qualita sopraffine abbiano intravisto... che io proprio non riesco a vedere...

per qualche mezzo assist ? per un gol alla Longobarda ? 

Sai che penso Djerry... che il turco stia godendo ancora presso alcuni tifosi della "amnistia da nuovo arrivato"... quell'aurea di intoccabilita mista pazienza e fiducia che riveste i nuovi arrivati... ai queli gli si perdona tutto e sui quali si e' convinti che possano esplodere da un momento all'all'altro.. 

Perche' parliamoci chiaro... ad oggi.. a prestazioni questo turco non ha fatto niente di piu niente di meno di un bertolacci o meglio ancora di un keisuke Honda.... ma veramente niente di piu... 

pero gli altri erano ormai da qualche anno al milan e quindi erano bidoni... il turco...no.. il turco dobbiamo aspettarlo... finche tra qualche mese anche gli affetti da "amnistia da nuovo arrivato" avranno aperto gli occhi e lo vedranno per quello che e' realmente...

un mezzo giocatore...


----------



## Djici (5 Novembre 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ma anche ammettendo di aspettarlo in funzione di un suo miglioramento, cosa realmente ci si può aspettare da un giocatore del genere che ha limiti così intrinsechi e strutturali nella mobilità, nella tecnica in velocità, nella fisicità, nell'approccio alla gara, nella comprensione del gioco specie in fase difendente?
> 
> Come e soprattutto dove realmente pensate possa migliorare per avere non dico un giocatore che sposta in Serie A, ma almeno un giocatore che può trovare un senso in campo e non nel calcio del 1970?
> Quali sono le basi che vi danno la fiducia che possa crescere (detto che peggio di così è impossibile)?



Ero stato piu generoso definendolo un giocatori da anni 80


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Novembre 2017)

Non capisco cosa ci sia di male ad avere ancora fiducia in un calciatore che abbiamo visto giocare solo sotto la guida tecnica di Montella per 2 mesi con una preparazione atletica imbarazzante ed una confusione tattica senza precedenti.
Molti utenti sentenziano istericamente trascinati dal momento difficile, ma cerchiamo di restare un pò calmi. Anche per me Calhanoglu rischia di confermarsi il flop più rumoroso, ma vorrei prima vederlo "nelle mani" di un vero allenatore, perchè secondo me il ragazzo turco soffre più di tutti la mancanza di "disciplina tattica" di Montella, a Leverkusen sapeva sempre cosa fare, ora invece ha un tecnico che dorme in panchina ed a volte sembra che decida di giocare a la viva il parroco e vediamo che succede.


----------



## Garrincha (5 Novembre 2017)

Il turco piace perché pensare che sia un acquisto sbagliato significherebbe sconfessare Mirabelli che lo ha voluto e ha speso soldi che potevano andare in altri ruoli più bisognosi


----------



## Schism75 (5 Novembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Non capisco cosa ci sia di male ad avere ancora fiducia in un calciatore che abbiamo visto giocare solo sotto la guida tecnica di Montella per 2 mesi con una preparazione atletica imbarazzante ed una confusione tattica senza precedenti.
> Molti utenti sentenziano istericamente trascinati dal momento difficile, ma cerchiamo di restare un pò calmi. Anche per me Calhanoglu rischia di confermarsi il flop più rumoroso, ma vorrei prima vederlo "nelle mani" di un vero allenatore, perchè secondo me il ragazzo turco soffre più di tutti la mancanza di "disciplina tattica" di Montella, a Leverkusen sapeva sempre cosa fare, ora invece ha un tecnico che dorme in panchina ed a volte sembra che decida di giocare a la viva il parroco e vediamo che succede.



Si ma anche se a Leverkusen sapeva cosa fare, lo faceva comunque in maniera molto discontinua, sia all'interno della stessa partita che durante la stagione. Giocatore che è eccessivamente discontinuo, e che quindi non può fare sicuramente il terzo di centrocampo e, per caratteristiche tecnico fisiche non può fare l'ala di un attacco a 3. Sostanzialmente è un giocatore da mattonella. Magari chissà una cura Conte potrebbe migliorarlo. Anche se potrebbe avere vita cortissima.


----------



## Djici (5 Novembre 2017)

DEJAN75 ha scritto:


> Nessuna Djerry,
> la penso come te e non capisco cosa alcuni tifosi ci vedano in questo "mezzo giocatore"... quali misteriose qualita sopraffine abbiano intravisto... che io proprio non riesco a vedere...
> 
> per qualche mezzo assist ? per un gol alla Longobarda ?
> ...





Garrincha ha scritto:


> Il turco piace perché pensare che sia un acquisto sbagliato significherebbe sconfessare Mirabelli che lo ha voluto e ha speso soldi che potevano andare in altri ruoli più bisognosi



Avete spiegato perfettamente la situazione Calha.
Si può aggiungere che arriva con la 10...;Quindi non può essere scarso


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Novembre 2017)

Oggi segna e ci zittisce a tutti


----------



## krull (5 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Oggi segna e ci zittisce a tutti



Dicevi?


----------



## Alfabri (5 Novembre 2017)

Imbarazzante. Non ci sono altri aggettivi per descriverlo.


----------



## bmb (5 Novembre 2017)

Pacco clamoroso, almeno finora.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Dicevi?



Ridicolo , fa una cosa giusta e 10 no


----------



## Mr. Canà (5 Novembre 2017)

Per ora fuori dal gioco, non c'è dubbio. Non me la sento di etichettarlo come un brocco, però è evidente che qualche problema di inserimento lo sta patendo. Spesso si eclissa, non cerca lo spazio per venir servito e gioca ancora a dei ritmi troppo lenti, cosa che mi stupisce perché la Bundesliga non è che permetta poi ritmi blandi. Speriamo inizi a far vedere qualcosa di meglio presto, prima che si bruci del tutto.


----------



## bmb (5 Novembre 2017)

Il piede c'è, si vede da come calcia e da alcuni cambi di gioco, ma poi si perde in delle str....e imbarazzanti.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (6 Novembre 2017)

Boh, per adesso sembra il Uallarito Sosa. Fa rimpiangere Honda e Taarabt.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Novembre 2017)

Sbaglia una quantità di cose elementari che è sconvolgente.


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Novembre 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Boh, per adesso sembra il Uallarito Sosa. Fa rimpiangere Honda e Taarabt.


Un misto Honda-Bertolacci


----------



## Devil man (6 Novembre 2017)

Sta cmq giocando meglio del pacco di Biglia


----------



## koti (6 Novembre 2017)

Uno dei giocatori più scarsi visti al Milan negli ultimi anni, e ce ne vuole. Sbaglia anche gli stop più elementari.



Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Boh, per adesso sembra il Uallarito Sosa. Fa rimpiangere Honda e Taarabt.


Taarabt gli urina in testa.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (6 Novembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Un misto Honda-Bertolacci



La tecnica di Bertolacci e la velocità di Honda. Anche se a dire il vero Honda era più veloce. E segnava su calcio di punizione ogni tanto.



koti ha scritto:


> Uno dei giocatori più scarsi visti al Milan negli ultimi anni, e ce ne vuole. Sbaglia anche gli stop più elementari.
> 
> 
> Taarabt gli urina in testa.



Sì, per adesso gli urina in testa anche il Taarabt del Genoa.


----------



## Lambro (6 Novembre 2017)

io ancora ho negli occhi la partita di Vienna, è evidente che il ragazzo non abbia il passo di taarabt (per non dire kaka' eh..) ma che cmq abbhia visione di gioco e piedi eccellenti, ed è evidente che da lui non ci si debba aspettare dribbling vorticosi, perchè non sono nel suo repertorio.

da quel che dicono tutti sembra un problema di carattere.
chissaì, capace che si sblocchi e succeda una cosa bella.


----------



## Gas (6 Novembre 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Rilancio il mio post sul topic in riferimento a Lucescu, che forse è più adatto qui.
> 
> L'alibi della poca personalità e della paura o peggio ancora dei 6 mesi fermo non regge, per un semplice motivo: lui è sempre stato questo, e quel pizzico di fiducia che aveva in più rispetto all'attuale inabissamento non era tale da portarlo a giocare in modo poi così diverso da come lo stiamo vedendo.
> 
> ...



Perfetto, semplicemente perfetto.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (6 Novembre 2017)

Comunque a me sinceramente sembra che possa fare giusto il regista davanti alla difesa. Non ce lo vedo proprio né come trequartista classico, né come esterno e né come mezzala.


----------



## krull (6 Novembre 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Comunque a me sinceramente sembra che possa fare giusto il regista davanti alla difesa. Non ce lo vedo proprio né come trequartista classico, né come esterno e né come mezzala.



Mai nella vita. Lentissimo a far uscire la palla dai piedi ed estremamente in difficoltà nel traffico. Senza considerare la totale mancanza di comprensione del posizionamento difensivo.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (6 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Mai nella vita. Lentissimo a far uscire la palla dai piedi ed estremamente in difficoltà nel traffico. Senza considerare la totale mancanza di comprensione del posizionamento difensivo.



E allora non so dove possa giocare.
Per me dovrebbe farsi un anno di prestito da Gasperini.


----------



## krull (6 Novembre 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> E allora non so dove possa giocare.
> Per me dovrebbe farsi un anno di prestito da Gasperini.


Questa sarebbe una buona idea. Sa insegnare calcio se fatto lavorare in piazze non particolarmente esigenti. Insegna come stare in campo con e senza palla. Riesce a far sembrare meno estemporaneo un ectoplasma come Ilicic quindi potrebbe ricostruire la turca10. Come mezz'ala però perchè da esterno d'attacco si perderebbe i piedi col Papu.


----------



## Jino (6 Novembre 2017)

Lambro ha scritto:


> io ancora ho negli occhi la partita di Vienna, è evidente che il ragazzo non abbia il passo di taarabt (per non dire kaka' eh..) ma che cmq abbhia visione di gioco e piedi eccellenti, ed è evidente che da lui non ci si debba aspettare dribbling vorticosi, perchè non sono nel suo repertorio.
> 
> da quel che dicono tutti sembra un problema di carattere.
> chissaì, capace che si sblocchi e succeda una cosa bella.



La partita di Vienna è stata l'unica giocata per almeno sessanta minuti ad alto livello. 

Una rondine non fa primavera.

Mi pare evidente il ragazzo abbia problemi a livello mentale.


----------



## Lambro (6 Novembre 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> La partita di Vienna è stata l'unica giocata per almeno sessanta minuti ad alto livello.
> 
> Una rondine non fa primavera.
> 
> Mi pare evidente il ragazzo abbia problemi a livello mentale.



li aveva anche Suso per dire,a liverpool e il primo anno da noi , va ricordato che calhanoglu ha ancora un'eta' in cui puo' migliorarsi.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (10 Novembre 2017)

Ieri partita pessima anche con la Turchia, a differenza degli altri lui non riesce a ritrovarsi neanche in nazionale.


----------



## vanbasten (10 Novembre 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Ieri partita pessima anche con la Turchia, a differenza degli altri lui non riesce a ritrovarsi neanche in nazionale.



Lui sicuramente ci mette del suo ma c'è da dire che la turchia tra gioco e risultati sta peggio di noi è questo non lo aiuta minimamente.


----------



## Djici (10 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Lui sicuramente ci mette del suo ma c'è da dire che la turchia tra gioco e risultati sta peggio di noi è questo non lo aiuta minimamente.



Ma nessuno crede che dovrebbe essere lui ad aiutare la Turchia invece di sperare che sia la Turchia ad aiutare lui ?
Ma uno puo rendere bene solo se gioca nel Barca di turno ?


----------



## vanbasten (10 Novembre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma nessuno crede che dovrebbe essere lui ad aiutare la Turchia invece di sperare che sia la Turchia ad aiutare lui ?
> Ma uno puo rendere bene solo se gioca nel Barca di turno ?



Quello solo i messi e i ronaldo lo fanno che si prendono la squadra per le mani.

Non è detto che debba giocare bene solo nel barca. può rendere anche nell'atalanta, nella lazio, nel crotone o in qualsiasi squadra che abbia un idea di gioco ben precisa e collaudata.


----------



## Djici (10 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Quello solo i messi e i ronaldo lo fanno che si prendono la squadra per le mani.
> 
> Non è detto che debba giocare bene solo nel barca. può rendere anche nell'atalanta, nella lazio, nel crotone o in qualsiasi squadra che abbia un idea di gioco ben precisa e collaudata.



BORINI sta giocando bene nel Milan. E non dico questo perche e stato pagato pochissimo e perche di lui non ci aspettavamo nulla... sta veramente facendo bene... e sai perche ? Perche ha qualita che puo sfruttare al di la del collettivo.
Non e che se ci metti un altro colletivo allora di colpo non riesce piu a correre.

Conti in questo Milan farebbe il fenomeno. Non ne ho la prova, ma ne sono convinto... perche le SUE qualita sono la corsa, il dribbling, l'inserimento... 

SUSO sta facendo super-partite con il Milan. E lo sta facendo nonostante il gioco penoso (e i compagni che lo sono altre tanto).
Mettilo in un altra squadra, ma riuscira comunque a fare valere le sue qualita.
Sono qualita SUE. Non sono polvere agli occhi come di solito fanno i giocatori delle squadre super organizzate come l'Udinese, l'Atalanta, l'Arsenal...
In quelle squadre se compri un giocatore esiste sempre il rischio che veniva solo esaltato dal colletivo ma che in un altra squadra con un altra organizzazione non riesca a dare un contributo... perche le SUE qualita sono poche.

Calha quale sono le SUE qualita ? Che se prima di vedere UNO stop riuscito devo bestemmiare in 7 lingue !

Potrei andare a lungo con giocatori che non sono fenomeni ma che rendono bene pure in squadre mediocri o non organizzate...
Taarabt nel Milan di Seedorf (che di sicuro non era piu organizzato di quello di Montella anche se a me Clarence piaceva parecchio)...

Non si dice che deve prendere per mano una squadra scarsa e portarla a vincere la Champions... ma SOLO fare partite da 6,5... invece che da 4,5 - 5.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (12 Novembre 2017)

Temo Che questo ragazzo abbia in profilo psicologico piuttosto debole.


----------



## Milanista (12 Novembre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma nessuno crede che dovrebbe essere lui ad aiutare la Turchia invece di sperare che sia la Turchia ad aiutare lui ?
> Ma uno puo rendere bene solo se gioca nel Barca di turno ?



This.


----------



## Aron (12 Novembre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma nessuno crede che dovrebbe essere lui ad aiutare la Turchia invece di sperare che sia la Turchia ad aiutare lui ?
> Ma uno puo rendere bene solo se gioca nel Barca di turno ?



Concordo

Calhanoglu era ed è tuttora un giocatore promettente, ma basta poco tempo per passare da possibile top a totale flop


----------



## emamilan99 (23 Novembre 2017)

Ancora una volta delusione.. per uno come me che segue da anni la bundesliga e sa delle capacità del turco è proprio una grandisima delusione. Da apprezzare però la palla per il goal del 4-1


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Novembre 2017)

Boh , ha il tocco e la giocata del campione ma va sempre indietro e al 2 all ora


----------



## Pit96 (23 Novembre 2017)

Ero allo stadio, è stato il peggiore durante il corso di tutta la partita insieme a Kessie. Sbagliano ogni cosa...


----------



## krull (23 Novembre 2017)

Male anzi malissimo anche stasera. San Siro inizia a non sopportarlo più.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (23 Novembre 2017)

Solito scandalo purtroppo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Novembre 2017)

Irriconoscibile.

Da capire se sia colpa sua, di chi dovrebbe dirlgi cosa fare, o un mix letale di incapacità


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (26 Novembre 2017)

Fai schifo, sparisci dumbo.


----------



## Zenos (26 Novembre 2017)

Rivoglio Honda e non scherzo.


----------



## Pit96 (26 Novembre 2017)

Ha dimostrato ancora di non avere qualità tecniche. Sbaglia controlli che mia nonna riuscirebbe a fare, passaggi di DUE metri. È una pippa, Mirabelli ha toppato. 
Sarò contento di ricredermi, ma non ricordo un giocatore che facesse così schifo


----------



## The Ripper (26 Novembre 2017)

siiamo a livelli di birsa, se non peggio
mi dispice dirlo, ma l'avevo detto


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Novembre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> siiamo a livelli di birsa, se non peggio
> mi dispice dirlo, ma l'avevo detto



Avevi ragione , sta dimostrando di valere zero .

Bidone colossale senza palle . Giocatore alla The Scempio


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Novembre 2017)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ha dimostrato ancora di non avere qualità tecniche. Sbaglia controlli che mia nonna riuscirebbe a fare, passaggi di DUE metri. È una pippa, Mirabelli ha toppato.
> Sarò contento di ricredermi, ma non ricordo un giocatore che facesse così schifo



L'acquisto di Hakan non ha ancora oggi nessun senso logico, come bruciare 25 mln. Mirabelli andrebbe criticato aspramente per questa scelta folle! Prendere lui e non una mezzala di qualità dinamica o un ala. Gravissimo errore.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Novembre 2017)

Il suo problema è ovviamente mentale. Ad oggi cmq preferisco il turco in campo che magari ogni 20 minuti ti crea la palla giusta che Bonaventura che è in campo è come se non ci fosse.


----------



## mil77 (26 Novembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Il suo problema è ovviamente mentale. Ad oggi cmq preferisco il turco in campo che magari ogni 20 minuti ti crea la palla giusta che Bonaventura che è in campo è come se non ci fosse.



concordo. bonaventura ormai gioca da solo, fa sempre 10 tocchi in più e non la passa mai


----------



## goleador 70 (26 Novembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Il suo problema è ovviamente mentale. Ad oggi cmq preferisco il turco in campo che magari ogni 20 minuti ti crea la palla giusta che Bonaventura che è in campo è come se non ci fosse.



.


----------



## krull (26 Novembre 2017)

Sfasati come sempre. Ma almeno questo può essere utile sulle palle inattive. Buonaventura é una condanna


----------



## Moffus98 (26 Novembre 2017)

Cesso clamoroso


----------



## mil77 (26 Novembre 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Cesso clamoroso



pensa cosa dicevano, dopo 3 mesi che erano li, i romanisti di Dzeco, i napoletani di Mertens, i laziali di Luis Alberto e così via....tante volte il problema non è il giocatore ma i tifosi (e solo in Italia)


----------



## Djerry (26 Novembre 2017)

Mentre su Bonaventura anche il suo peggior detrattore non può che constatare che si tratti di un'involuzione, perché in passato qualcosa ha oggettivamente dimostrato, questo ragazzo non ha dato uno straccio di segnale che potesse far anche solo intravedere qualcosa di diverso da uno standard che ne mette in dubbio addirittura il senso in questa categoria.

Se dobbiamo mettere da parte i discorsi su recuperare giocatori (e sinceramente a dicembre mi sarei stufato di questi argomenti), nel 442 il posto di esterno sinistro titolare oggi è di Borini senza dubbio.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (26 Novembre 2017)

E ma per lui battere le punizioni e come battere i rigori, su 10 punizioni
6-7 sono gol sicuri, e si forse a casa quando gioca alla playstation..


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (26 Novembre 2017)

Ha sbagliato tutti i palloni giocati nel tempo che è stato in campo. Poi il tiro, quasi in faccia al portiere. E un corner normale.


----------



## The Ripper (26 Novembre 2017)

il 10 gli hanno dato...
il 10...


----------



## Milanlove (26 Novembre 2017)

E' entrato lui e ci siamo definitivamente spenti.


----------



## Djici (26 Novembre 2017)

Se lui e bravo tecnicamente allora venite a vedermi nel giardino di casa 
Non e possibile sbagliare tutto ogni volta.
Non ricordo un solo giocatore sbagliare tutto sistematicamente... stop appoggio, tiro... tutto... lento, impacciato... e questo dovrebbe giocare "a testa alta" ? 
Questo sarebbe un giocatore di classe ?


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Novembre 2017)

Giocatore deprimente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Novembre 2017)

E' entrato in campo con una sufficienza disarmante, tipo Balotelli. Può essere anche scarso, ma quello è inaccettabile.


----------



## koti (26 Novembre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Se lui e bravo tecnicamente allora venite a vedermi nel giardino di casa
> Non e possibile sbagliare tutto ogni volta.
> Non ricordo un solo giocatore sbagliare tutto sistematicamente... stop appoggio, tiro... tutto... lento, impacciato... e questo dovrebbe giocare "a testa alta" ?
> Questo sarebbe un giocatore di classe ?


Concordo.


----------



## admin (26 Novembre 2017)

E' ora di dare la maglia numero 10 del Milan a fuoriclasse veri.

Basta giapponesi, turchi e roba simile.


----------



## vanbasten (26 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' ora di dare la maglia numero 10 del Milan a fuoriclasse veri.
> 
> Basta giapponesi, turchi e roba simile.



james rodriguez


----------



## Djerry (26 Novembre 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' entrato in campo con una sufficienza disarmante, tipo Balotelli. Può essere anche scarso, ma quello è inaccettabile.



Magari fosse stata una precisa scelta, purtroppo invece quello è proprio il modo compassato che ha sempre avuto in campo anche nei momenti in cui almeno sembrava un professionista.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (26 Novembre 2017)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> E ma per lui battere le punizioni e come battere i rigori, su 10 punizioni
> 6-7 sono gol sicuri, e si forse a casa quando gioca alla playstation..



Il signore del tuo avatar in confronto a questo era forte


----------



## Jino (26 Novembre 2017)

Troppo timido per giocare nel Milan.

Se non fa un pò di carattere questo con noi ha già chiuso dopo sei mesi.


----------



## Djici (26 Novembre 2017)

Albijol ha scritto:


> E' troppo presto per giudicare, ma a naso si candida a bidone dell'anno.




La stagione non e finita, ma a naso ci hai preso in pieno 

Mi sono riletto le prime 35 pagine...


----------



## Gas (26 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> james rodriguez



Pensa che per me è un mezzo pacco pure quello.


----------



## vanbasten (26 Novembre 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Pensa che per me è un mezzo pacco pure quello.



ahahah era una battuta, ma chi volete messi? forse è meglio togliere di mezzo il 10 che facciamo prima


----------



## elpacoderoma (26 Novembre 2017)

Scarso.


----------



## Milanista (26 Novembre 2017)

Ma che cos'ha? Capisco che uno possa rivelarsi al di sotto delle attese, ma oggi ha fatto errori da oratorio, che non possono annoverarsi tra i limiti tecnici. Sembra terrore. Cavolo, non sarà Rui Costa, ma penso che un certo apporto sarebbe benissimo in grado di darlo, se superasse i suoi fantasmi. È un gran peccato.


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Novembre 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Pensa che per me è un mezzo pacco pure quello.



togli il mezzo.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (27 Novembre 2017)

Anche ieri ha fatto schifo. È entrato senza grinta, sbagliando passaggi banali, perdendo palloni ridicoli... e cosa gravissima nell ultima enorme azione ha tirato addosso a Sirigu... e non si vergogna.


----------



## dottor Totem (27 Novembre 2017)

Giocatore da recuperare ed è finito nel posto peggiore per farlo. Ieri errori frutto d'ansia e poca tranquillità.

Con Montella nessuno sta rendendo, sembra scarso persino Bonucci.


----------



## Black (27 Novembre 2017)

nei pochi minuti che ha giocato è riuscito a fare schifo lo stesso. Comica l'azione in cui 2 volte sbaglia il passaggio con Rodriguez (mi ha ricordato un pò l'epico Poli che inciampa con l'Atalanta).
Aveva l'occasione per una giornata di gloria, ma riesce a tirare addosso a Sirigu, quando un giocatore di livello dovrebbe rendersi conto che la bomba centrale non serve a un ca.... ma sarebbe meglio un tiro più "soft" e angolato


----------



## Albijol (27 Novembre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> La stagione non e finita, ma a naso ci hai preso in pieno
> 
> Mi sono riletto le prime 35 pagine...



 Era una cosa così palese che perfino un appassionato occasionale come me si era accorto della sua colossale bidonaggine


----------



## Igniorante (27 Novembre 2017)

Diciamo che non è il giocatore che tutti o quasi ci aspettavamo.
Però è sicuramente finito in un vortice di prestazioni negative sue e dell'intera squadra che impedisce qualsiasi, seppur leggero, miglioramento.


----------



## patriots88 (27 Novembre 2017)

Anche questo prima di bollarlo aspetterei di vederlo con un altro allenatore.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Novembre 2017)

Nessuno più del turco, a livello mentale, ha bisogno della cura Gattuso.


----------



## alcyppa (27 Novembre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nessuno più del turco, a livello mentale, ha bisogno della cura Gattuso.



Speriamo va, perchè uno con le potenziali caratteristiche di Calhanoglu ci serve come il pane.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Novembre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nessuno più del turco, a livello mentale, ha bisogno della cura Gattuso.



Ma te lo vedi con Rino ... Calha con gli occhi da cerbiatto che ha paura e Rino che lo insulta dalla panchina. 

Ora Gattuso deve tirare fuori il carattere DA MILAN anche dai giocatori palesemente fuori di testa come il Turco.


----------



## Anguus (27 Novembre 2017)

Diciamolo chiaro nessuno più del turco ha bisogno dei calci nel sedere di Gattuso per darsi una svegliata e iniziare a correre.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Novembre 2017)

Sta mezza sega ha la possibilità della vita... o rinasci sotto la cura Gattuso e rimani al Milan o fallisci di carattere come hai fatto fino ad adesso e da Giugno la tua carriera sarà in picchiata. 

Gattuso se lo sbrana questo al primo passaggetto da sfigato dietro.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Novembre 2017)

mah
Gattuso o non Gattuso, Calhahahanoglu non è uno che salta l'uomo. Ed era quello di cui avevamo bisogno.
Non è che ora con Gattuso che gli tira le orecchie, Calhahahahahanoglu diventa George Best eh!


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Novembre 2017)

Gattuso ha il compito di farlo rinascere e per me ce la farà


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Novembre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> mah
> Gattuso o non Gattuso, Calhahahanoglu non è uno che salta l'uomo. Ed era quello di cui avevamo bisogno.
> Non è che ora con Gattuso che gli tira le orecchie, Calhahahahahanoglu diventa George Best eh!



Però ammettiamo che il giocatore visto fino ad oggi non c'entra nulla con quello visto in Germania. 

Li non era Best ma almeno il giocatore lo saltava e faceva la giocata vincente , qui niente ... sempre il passaggio indietro a quello più vicino per non rischiare.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sta mezza sega ha la possibilità della vita... o rinasci sotto la cura Gattuso e rimani al Milan o fallisci di carattere come hai fatto fino ad adesso e da Giugno la tua carriera sarà in picchiata.
> 
> Gattuso se lo sbrana questo al primo passaggetto da sfigato dietro.



Non è che Gattuso sia Guardiola o Sarri o Conte eh...non è un mago. 
E comunque Calhanoglu è questo. Se la squadra fa bene lui fa bene, se la squadra va male lui fa male.


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sta mezza sega ha la possibilità della vita... o rinasci sotto la cura Gattuso e rimani al Milan o fallisci di carattere come hai fatto fino ad adesso e da Giugno la tua carriera sarà in picchiata.
> 
> Gattuso se lo sbrana questo al primo passaggetto da sfigato dietro.



Se anche tu perdi le speranze con Hakan è proprio finita 

Gattuso comunque non può fare i miracoli. In fin dei conti è un allenatore con ben poca esperienza, molta meno di Montella.
Il Chalanoglu visto finora è improponibile, può migliorare per forza.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Però ammettiamo che il giocatore visto fino ad oggi non c'entra nulla con quello visto in Germania.
> 
> Li non era Best ma almeno il giocatore lo saltava e faceva la giocata vincente , qui niente ... sempre il passaggio indietro a quello più vicino per non rischiare.


sicuramente non era questo, ma quanti giocatori (e guarda quanti turchi!) in Italia non hanno reso per quanto ci si aspettava? Soprattutto quelli bravi tecnicamente.
Ti potrei citare DIEGO alla Juve
E' che certi giocatori col calcio italiano non c'azzeccano nulla.

E se ricordi nominai proprio Diego in un topic quando prendemmo Calhanoglu (e speravo potesse svoltare diventando il nostro Pjanic).


----------



## alcyppa (27 Novembre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> sicuramente non era questo, ma quanti giocatori (e guarda quanti turchi!) in Italia non hanno reso per quanto ci si aspettava? Soprattutto quelli bravi tecnicamente.
> Ti potrei citare DIEGO alla Juve
> E' che certi giocatori col calcio italiano non c'azzeccano nulla.
> 
> E se ricordi nominai proprio Diego in un topic quando prendemmo Calhanoglu (e *speravo potesse svoltare diventando il nostro Pjanic*).



Quello che spero anche io ed onestamente credo ci sia ancora speranza.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Novembre 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Quello che spero anche io ed onestamente credo ci sia ancora speranza.



naaaaa.
Ne riparliamo la prossima stagione se non lo vendiamo.


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Novembre 2017)

Il cambio d'allenatore non può che giovare ai vari Biglia,Chalanoglu,Kalinic,Bonaventura che per me ora troveranno dellle motivazioni e guidati da Ringhio tireranno fuori gli attributi


----------



## Jino (27 Novembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Il cambio d'allenatore non può che giovare ai vari Biglia,Chalanoglu,Kalinic,Bonaventura che per me ora troveranno dellle motivazioni e guidati da Ringhio tireranno fuori gli attributi



Ti do ragione, ma per Hakan no, lo vedo troppo timido.


----------



## emamilan99 (28 Novembre 2017)

Per me Gattuso Chalanoglu lo farà giocare pochissimo.. non so, ho questa sensazione


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Novembre 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ti do ragione, ma per Hakan no, lo vedo troppo timido.





emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Per me Gattuso Chalanoglu lo farà giocare pochissimo.. non so, ho questa sensazione



Oggi quando Rino ha parlato di gruppo si riferiva al Turco .

“ quando uno è fuori dal gruppo perché non parla italiano è un dovere di tutti cercare di mettersi in contatto con lui anche tramite altri compagni che parlano più lingue , isolarlo non serve a nulla . Occorre spiegargli cosa sbaglia “ 

Vedete che c’e qualcosa dietro .


----------



## emamilan99 (29 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Oggi quando Rino ha parlato di gruppo si riferiva al Turco .
> 
> “ quando uno è fuori dal gruppo perché non parla italiano è un dovere di tutti cercare di mettersi in contatto con lui anche tramite altri compagni che parlano più lingue , isolarlo non serve a nulla . Occorre spiegargli cosa sbaglia “
> 
> Vedete che c’e qualcosa dietro .



Esatto, me ne sono reso conto anche io che si rivolgeva al turco. O meglio, ai compagni del turco.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (29 Novembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Esatto, me ne sono reso conto anche io che si rivolgeva al turco. O meglio, ai compagni del turco.



Allora probabilmente è/era estraniato dal gruppo. Non so quanti abbiano capacità e voglia di comunicare in inglese, di tradurre ogni cosa che si dice, dato che si parla italiano nello spogliatoio. Ricordo però che Montolivo sa il tedesco. Inzaghi provava a gesti, farà così anche Gattuso immagino.
Però cavolo, spendi 25 milioni per un turco/tedesco, gli dai la n10 e lo lasci nel dimenticatoio.


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Oggi quando Rino ha parlato di gruppo si riferiva al Turco .
> 
> “ quando uno è fuori dal gruppo perché non parla italiano è un dovere di tutti cercare di mettersi in contatto con lui anche tramite altri compagni che parlano più lingue , isolarlo non serve a nulla . Occorre spiegargli cosa sbaglia “
> 
> Vedete che c’e qualcosa dietro .



Ho notato anche io, probabile si riferisse a Hakan. Da quanto ho letto, gli fanno da traduttori/tutor i "tedeschi" Rodriguez e Montolivo, anche se lo svizzero l'italiano non lo parla 

Comunque si tratta di problemi stra stra stra comuni in un qualunque spogliatoio a questi livelli. E non è legato necessariamente alla lingua... nel nostro spogliatoio dei campioni furono celebri i casi di Lehman o Dhorasoo o Gourcuff... ma la lista è lunga. Spesso e volentieri sono la ragione principale per cui un presunto campione di rivela un bidone.

Casomai ci sarebbe da capire se il problema di integrazione sia piuttosto personale o culturale. In quel caso è molto più difficile.

Ad ogni modo che Hakan ha un problema di adattamento si vede lontano un km.


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Novembre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> sicuramente non era questo, ma quanti giocatori (e guarda quanti turchi!) in Italia non hanno reso per quanto ci si aspettava? Soprattutto quelli bravi tecnicamente.
> Ti potrei citare DIEGO alla Juve
> E' che certi giocatori col calcio italiano non c'azzeccano nulla.
> 
> E se ricordi nominai proprio Diego in un topic quando prendemmo Calhanoglu (e speravo potesse svoltare diventando il nostro Pjanic).



Purtroppo Hakan (che di turco ha solo le origini, è di fatto tedesco come Ozil o Emre Can) viaggia spedito per rivelarsi un bidone.
Però ha dalla sua una concorrenza penosa, perchè non si può dire che Jack stia certo brillando, dunque avrà tante "seconde" occasioni ancora


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Novembre 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo Hakan (che di turco ha solo le origini, è di fatto tedesco come Ozil o Emre Can) viaggia spedito per rivelarsi un bidone.
> Però ha dalla sua una concorrenza penosa, perchè non si può dire che Jack stia certo brillando, dunque avrà tante "seconde" occasioni ancora



Ci sarà pur un modo per farlo tornare un giocatore di calcio.
Lo scorso anno luis alberto pareva inadeguato al gioco del calcio, oggi alla lazio pare veron : regista a tutto campo.
Si è letteralmente caricato la lazio sulle spalle e distribuisce la sua qualità in ogni zona del campo.


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Novembre 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ci sarà pur un modo per farlo tornare un giocatore di calcio.
> Lo scorso anno luis alberto pareva inadeguato al gioco del calcio, oggi alla lazio pare veron : regista a tutto campo.
> Si è letteralmente caricato la lazio sulle spalle e distribuisce la sua qualità in ogni zona del campo.



Beh certamente anche se a lui spetta minimo il 50% del lavoro 
La storia è piena di bidoni... lui potrebbe essere uno di quelli, non lo si può escludere. Lo sapremo solo tra qualche mese.

Un problema sono anche le aspettative. Luis Alberto, ma si potrebbero fare tanti esempi, arrivò sottotraccia per due spicci... dunque ha avuto il tempo con calma di adattarsi senza nessuna pressione. La situazione di Hakan è molto diversa, per me ha un bel mix di problemi di adattamento e tattici... un bel rebus.

Però speriamo bene dai, le qualità ci sono, siamo fiduciosi. Speriamo più che altro che Gattuso non lo spedisca a marcire in panchina come ha fatto coi nuovi giovani stranieri in Primavera


----------



## vanbasten (29 Novembre 2017)

Io ci credo ancora.


----------



## Tahva (29 Novembre 2017)

Io continuerò a sostenerlo fino a quando non sarà passato almeno un anno, il ragazzo veniva da sei mesi di stop forzato e, scopriamo ora, ha anche molte difficoltà ad integrarsi. Di solito ho notato che sta sempre vicino a Rodriguez, immagino parlino in tedesco. Diamogli tempo e vediamo come va, non ho nessuna fretta di dargli del bidone, ha dei tocchi di palla che fanno innamorare e delle giocate che fanno cadere le braccia dallo sconforto. Voglio capire quali sono che prevalgono davvero quando gioca al massimo delle possibilità.


----------



## mil77 (29 Novembre 2017)

Tahva ha scritto:


> Io continuerò a sostenerlo fino a quando non sarà passato almeno un anno, il ragazzo veniva da sei mesi di stop forzato e, scopriamo ora, ha anche molte difficoltà ad integrarsi. Di solito ho notato che sta sempre vicino a Rodriguez, immagino parlino in tedesco. Diamogli tempo e vediamo come va, non ho nessuna fretta di dargli del bidone, ha dei tocchi di palla che fanno innamorare e delle giocate che fanno cadere le braccia dallo sconforto. Voglio capire quali sono che prevalgono davvero quando gioca al massimo delle possibilità.



anche perché solo in Italia siamo del bidone a uno dopo tre mesi, salvo poi pentirci quando fa bene da altre parti


----------



## Garrincha (29 Novembre 2017)

Il bastone non è sempre la risposta a tutto, ci sono persone che hanno bisogno di essere lusingate, al centro dei riflettori per rendere al meglio, altre desponsabilizzate, libere da pressioni, sta al superiore valutare di volta in volta l'approccio più adatto per ricavare il massimo


----------



## Gas (14 Dicembre 2017)

Alla fine non ha giocato.


----------



## Therealsalva (14 Dicembre 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Alla fine non ha giocato.



Da rotto pareva brutto


----------



## Clarenzio (14 Dicembre 2017)

Ora attendiamo la cura-Rino anche per lui.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Dicembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ora attendiamo la cura-Rino anche per lui.



Per quanto mi riguarda se dovesse far tornare il turco a livelli pre montelliani sarebbe un successo. 

Alla fine lo stiamo vedendo come lavora Rino , è un martello senza fine. Ieri sul 3-0 quasi entra in campo a insultare Kessie per essersi perso una marcatura in ripiego.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Dicembre 2017)

Grande partita stasera!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Bravo Hakan. Avete notato che se entra ed è sotto pressione e da lui ci si aspetta cambi la partita va in difficoltà e sbaglia cose elementari. Se invece è tranquillo non sbaglia un passaggio. Oggi quando ha preso fiducia è stato importantissimo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Dicembre 2017)

Grande ingresso, basta discontinuità!


----------



## mil77 (27 Dicembre 2017)

oggi bene. molto bene


----------



## Albijol (27 Dicembre 2017)

seconda partita decente da quando sta qua


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Dicembre 2017)

Bravo , ora mi aspetto che inizi a saltare l uomo visto che è la sua dote principale


----------



## DrHouse (28 Dicembre 2017)

Oggi ho visto Bonaventura sottotono e lui invece con personalità...

Spero Rino lo rimetta in sesto atleticamente...

Per me con Jack mezzala e lui esterno con Suso, Cutrone può anche fare 20 gol e creare spazio per i 3 dai piedi buoni


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Dicembre 2017)

Quest'estate ìl suo è stato l'acquisto che più di tutti mi aveva esaltato, poi fino ad ora è stato purtroppo una grande delusione. Stasera quando è entrato in campo sembrava ripetere il copione, poi tutto d'un colpo, tra la fine dei tempi regolamentari e i supplementari qualcosa è cambiato. È sceso in campo con grinta e si è notato un cambio importante. Speriamo continui così, abbiamo bisogno di uno con il suo piede.


----------



## Milanista (28 Dicembre 2017)

Da critico, ho visto finalmente un vero giocatore, sicuramente non al top ma che lascia intravedere le sue qualità. Possa Ringhio fare non un miracolo, ma semplicemente il suo mestiere, ovvero tirare fuori il meglio dai propri ragazzi. Spero di vederlo titolare a Firenze. Forza Hakan!


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Dicembre 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Oggi ho visto Bonaventura sottotono e lui invece con personalità...
> 
> Spero Rino lo rimetta in sesto atleticamente...
> 
> Per me con Jack mezzala e lui esterno con Suso, Cutrone può anche fare 20 gol e creare spazio per i 3 dai piedi buoni



Sono d'accordo, però stasera Jack non ha fatto male secondo me. Soprattutto in fase di copertura, poi sottoporta è stato poco lucido, quello si.


----------



## sballotello (28 Dicembre 2017)

Centrocampo a tre: kessie biglia ciananoglu


----------



## DrHouse (28 Dicembre 2017)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo, però stasera Jack non ha fatto male secondo me. Soprattutto in fase di copertura, poi sottoporta è stato poco lucido, quello si.



In copertura è sempre valido...

Per questo da 3 anni dico che deve stare in mediana, non davanti...

Stasera ha sbagliato molti passaggi semplici...
Deve migliorare anche lui, ne abbiamo bisogno


----------



## bmb (28 Dicembre 2017)

Scrollati di dosso la paura, prova un tiro in più o un passaggio più difficile e ci darai soddisfazioni.


----------



## goleador 70 (28 Dicembre 2017)

bmb ha scritto:


> Scrollati di dosso la paura, prova un tiro in più o un passaggio più difficile e ci darai soddisfazioni.



.


----------



## Cataldinho (28 Dicembre 2017)

Commette ancora qualche leggerezza, ma stasera ha mostrato lucidità e determinazione. Prestazione sicuramente positiva.


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Dicembre 2017)

stasera ha mostrato garra. Finalmente.


----------



## elpacoderoma (28 Dicembre 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> In copertura è sempre valido...
> 
> Per questo da 3 anni dico che deve stare in mediana, non davanti...
> 
> ...



Secondo me invece oggi ha fatto bene proprio perchè ha giocato da esterno.
Cosi come Suso in quella posizione ha la possibilità di giocarsi l' 1 contro 1 ed è esente dalla manovra di costruzione dove non è il massimo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Dicembre 2017)

Un giocatore come lui ci servirebbe come il pane. Speriamo che la sua stagione inizi ora.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Dicembre 2017)

Speranza


----------



## Therealsalva (28 Dicembre 2017)

Con sono due cose distinte: l’intelligenza e la genialità. Ozil è un genio. Lui è intelligentissimo, basta vedere come si muove in fase di non possesso. Oggi per me ha fatto una partita cerebrale, sempre la cosa giusta... solo un appunto : CALCIA IN PORTA HAKAN


----------



## Black (28 Dicembre 2017)

bene quando è entrato. Speriamo si riprenda.


----------



## Jino (28 Dicembre 2017)

Ieri sera ha fatto abbastanza bene, anche se si vede è arrugginito, ci serve il suo talento c'è poco da fare, non possono tirare la carretta tutto l'anno Suso e Jack.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (28 Dicembre 2017)

Lo farei giocare a calcetto per un mese tutti i giorni. Per me gli allenamenti standard non tolgono la ruggine, difatti si parla di recuperare il ritmo partita giocando, recuperando l'abitutine agonistica che forse gli manca.


----------



## Lambro (28 Dicembre 2017)

mah , han sempre detto che caratterialmente è molto fragile, che si deve sentire importante.

si vede da tante cose, da quel potrei ma non ho il coraggio che spesso fa' intravvedere (invece che tirare la passa, come accaduto 2 o 3 volte ieri).

se avesse la garra di Kessie, che ha due piedi da fabbro ma che corre per 2 e tira cmq (anche se spesso alle stelle) appena gli capita l'occasiione, forse avremmo un gran giocatore in casa.

a me da sempre l'idea cmq di poter fare qualcosa, perchè ti punta ti punta ma poi non tira non dribbla non azzarda.

però facciamolo giocare dai, diamogli non una ma due o tre chanches da titolare, è un giocatore importante non una mezza calzetta come borini


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Dicembre 2017)

Lambro ha scritto:


> mah , han sempre detto che caratterialmente è molto fragile, che si deve sentire importante.
> 
> si vede da tante cose, da quel potrei ma non ho il coraggio che spesso fa' intravvedere (invece che tirare la passa, come accaduto 2 o 3 volte ieri).
> 
> ...


 ci vuole un po di pazienza sopratutto con gente che non conosce la lingua..con i piedi in assoluto e il migliore che abbiamo con suso..


----------



## LukeLike (30 Dicembre 2017)

Mi sarebbe piaciuto vederlo dall'inizio. Abbiamo perso un tempo e mezzo per quell'ameba di Borini.


----------



## mil77 (30 Dicembre 2017)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Mi sarebbe piaciuto vederlo dall'inizio. Abbiamo perso un tempo e mezzo per quell'ameba di Borini.



ecco spero che da oggi, dopo due buone prestazioni entrando dalla panchina, sia titolare x un po


----------



## uolfetto (30 Dicembre 2017)

si ma questo secondo voi in che ruolo deve giocare per rendere? con che sistema di gioco? non mi sembra chiarissimo


----------



## Mille e una notte (30 Dicembre 2017)

Diventerà titolare, com'è logico che sia (inaccettabile che gli freghi il posto Borini). Offre più soluzioni di gioco, può accentrarsi e ricevere palla lì e poi dare palla a chi vuole. Non salta l uomo, ma neanche Borini lo sa fare anche se è veloce il triplo


----------



## arcanum (30 Dicembre 2017)

io lo proverei trequartista in un 4231


----------



## Ragnet_7 (30 Dicembre 2017)

Mi hai dato una gioia al fantacalcio finalmente


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Dicembre 2017)

arcanum ha scritto:


> io lo proverei trequartista in un 4231



Oggi ha giocato da trequartista, stava a sinistra solo in fase di ripiegamento.


----------



## Jaqen (30 Dicembre 2017)

4 3 2 1

kessie montolivo jack
suso chala
cutrone

lo sto invocando da mesi


----------



## arcanum (30 Dicembre 2017)

io proverei il 4231 anche perchè abbiamo in rosa mediani a sufficienza per coprire due posizioni, 3 andiamo in difficoltà.


----------



## goleador 70 (30 Dicembre 2017)

Bravo Hakan ti stai riprendendo


----------



## Pit96 (30 Dicembre 2017)

Vediamo di farlo giocare ora dato che sta prendendo fiducia


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Dicembre 2017)

Anche se ora diventa titolare, è fondamentale non ripanchinarlo alla prima partita flop. Ne farà altre di partite deludenti.

A sto punto il campionato è andato. Tanto vale provare con continuità qualche giocatore su cui si è ancora incerti, per capire se è da bruciare definitivamente o se vale la pena crederci ancora.
Su Borini sicuramente non puoi puntarci per il futuro. Su questo... boh?


----------



## Jino (31 Dicembre 2017)

La differenza tra lui ed un Borini è che qualche gol lo fa...


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Gennaio 2018)

Molto bene, sembra più in forma.

Però è troppo mollo quando tira. Ha fatto un liscio vergognoso.


----------



## LukeLike (6 Gennaio 2018)

Lo vedo più coinvolto emotivamente, più partecipe alla causa rossonera. I lanci che ha fatto oggi non mi stupiscono, perché è risaputo che lui il piede ce l'ha. Mi sembra che giochi con la mente più sgombra rispetto alle uscite precedenti in cui inciampava sul pallone. 

Non so se sia merito del lavoro di Gattuso o se lui si sia integrato meglio nel gruppo. Probabilmente entrambe le cose. Comunque deve giocare sempre titolare perché rispetto ad un Borini può sempre trovare la giocata vincente, mandare in porta un compagno o trovare il jolly con il tiro da fuori o un calcio da fermo. Vorrei soltanto che fosse un po' più sfrontato nell'1 vs 1, vederlo saltare l'uomo più spesso come ha fatto oggi in una occasione in cui è andato al tiro di sinistro, respinto da Cordaz, e creare la superiorità numerica. Soprattutto vorrei riprendesse confidenza con il suo micidiale tiro dalla distanza. Un po' di personalità in più e ci siamo Hakan!


----------



## Albijol (6 Gennaio 2018)

Che dire, grandi meriti a Gattuso. Con Montella il turco sembrava un giocatore di Serie B con la condizione di un Amatore.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Gennaio 2018)

Questo ha sprazzi di vero campione , ora che fisicamente c'è gli manca il saltare l'uomo e il tiro poi FINLAMENTE torneremo a vedere il giocatore che è veramente.


----------



## Aron (6 Gennaio 2018)

I mezzi tecnici li ha. Gli manca la mentalità

A scuola direbbero che è bravo ma non si applica


----------



## goleador 70 (6 Gennaio 2018)

Bravo Hakan sei in crescita 

Non perdere più l'autostima


----------



## Clarenzio (6 Gennaio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Questo ha sprazzi di vero campione , ora che fisicamente c'è gli manca il saltare l'uomo e il tiro poi FINLAMENTE torneremo a vedere il giocatore che è veramente.



Risali sul carro (si scherza eh )!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2018)

ragazzi può anche altalenare partite belle ad altre orribili ma sono contento comunque se gioca lui non ne potevo più di Borini con tutto il rispetto


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Gennaio 2018)

a me è piaciuto. 

adesso sulla sinistra deve trovare l'intesa con jack, perchè li ho visti pestarsi un pò i piedi. 

con le sovrapposizioni di ricardo rodriguez invece mi sembra si trovi meglio, forse si intendono meglio anche per via della lingua.


----------



## Milanista (6 Gennaio 2018)

Bene così, forza Hakan.


----------



## Djici (6 Gennaio 2018)

Questa volta devo dire che è molto meglio. 
Speriamo bene.


----------



## Jino (7 Gennaio 2018)

Nel primo tempo ha messo due compagni in area con due lanci strepitosi, mi pare due volte Suso, ma non ne sono sicuro.

Questo qui sa giocare a calcio, ha i piedi e la visione di gioco, gli serve riprendere fiducia e ritmo partita, forza Hakan la nostra stagione ha bisogno del tuo talento per cambiare.


----------



## bmb (7 Gennaio 2018)

Ha iniziato a rischiare qualcosa. Significa che sta meglio fisicamente e mentalmente. Ci sarà utile ma non ho mai avuto dubbi a riguardo.


----------



## wfiesso (7 Gennaio 2018)

Molto bene ieri, nelle ultime 3 partite è in netto miglioramento, la preparazione di cui parlava Rino comincia a dare i suoi frutti, ma credo stia lavorando molto anche sulla mentalità, perchè più u meno tutti sembrano più sicuri. La prova definitiva la vedremo con la Lazio, squadra nettamente più in forma e più rodata di noi.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Gennaio 2018)

Un altro di quelli uccisi da Montella.

Ci vorranno ancora mesi prima che possa tornare su livelli decenti, però sta inziando a giocare a calcio (a differenza di FB)


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Gennaio 2018)

Sono stato il primo a criticarlo, sono felicissimo di questa svolta, anche se ovviamente deve migliorare ancora, di sicuro però è già utilissimo così.

Serva da monito prima di ammazzare gli altri nuovi acquisti, la preparazione ha distrutto un po' tutti


----------



## Sotiris (7 Gennaio 2018)

Ac Milan dovrebbe citare in giudizio Montella ed il suo preparatore atletico per i gravissimi danni arrecati, ci sono costati la qualificazione alla Champions League, quindi danni per almeno 40 milioni di euro, altro che buonuscita lorda di 2 milioni di euro.

Bentornato Hakan, MAI dubitato di te, ti ho sempre difeso.


----------



## David Gilmour (7 Gennaio 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Ac Milan dovrebbe citare in giudizio Montella ed il suo preparatore atletico per i gravissimi danni arrecati, ci sono costati la qualificazione alla Champions League, quindi danni per almeno 40 milioni di euro, altro che buonuscita lorda di 2 milioni di euro.
> 
> Bentornato Hakan, MAI dubitato di te, ti ho sempre difeso.



D'accordo su tutto.

Le aperture di 40 metri non si vedevano da anni a San Siro. Se recupera anche il famoso tiro siamo a cavallo.

Forza Hakan!


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Gennaio 2018)

La partita di Calhanoglu vs. Crotone
Minuti:
1:08
2:01
4:08

Queste cose non le fanno in tanti a S. Siro.






Bentornato Hakan!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Gennaio 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Risali sul carro (si scherza eh )!!!



Amore e odio


----------



## Pivellino (7 Gennaio 2018)

Per ora bravino con Austria Vienna e Crotone dunque partono i primi peana 
Pure un orologio fermo segna l'ora giusta due volte al giorno cit.

Perché cambi idea deve iniziare a dare continuità e spessore, migliorare per lui che aveva toccato il fondo era fisiologico.
Vediamolo colla Lazio, lui come gli altri.


----------



## cubase55 (7 Gennaio 2018)

Come dicevano gli antichi... una rondine non fa primavera.
Qui c'era il Crotone...


----------



## elpacoderoma (7 Gennaio 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> La partita di Calhanoglu vs. Crotone
> Minuti:
> 1:08
> 2:01
> ...



Hai ragione, aggiungo non solo a S. Siro ma in Italia in generale, non mi stupirei se fornisse altre 4-5 prestazioni così che provasse a comprarcelo la Juve .


----------



## WeedoMilan (9 Gennaio 2018)

Ma che piedino ha? Aperture così non le vedevo da tanto tanto tanto tempo, roba da geometra, la palla per Suso a tagliare il campo è millimetrica


----------



## impero rossonero (9 Gennaio 2018)

weedomilan ha scritto:


> ma che piedino ha? Aperture così non le vedevo da tanto tanto tanto tempo, roba da geometra, la palla per suso a tagliare il campo è millimetrica



anche a me ha impressionato..vedendolo dal vivo... Era da i tempi di pirlo e molto prima ancora rivera che non vedevo lanci di questo tipo...


----------



## Pamparulez2 (21 Gennaio 2018)

Sta crescendo fisicamente... ci sta mettendo grinta. Bene


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Gennaio 2018)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Sta crescendo fisicamente... ci sta mettendo grinta. Bene



si ma qualitativamente parlando mi aspetto molto molto di più. Sinceramente come esterno non lo vedo benissimo. Non riesce quasi mai a saltare l'uomo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Gennaio 2018)

La crescita è di uno 0,5% in più a partita... serve sicuramente di più.


----------



## Black (21 Gennaio 2018)

sicuramente in crescita, ma anche oggi ha praticamente fatto solo il compitino, non mi ricordo una giocata pericolosa nata dai suoi piedi. Veramente troppo poco


----------



## Ruuddil23 (21 Gennaio 2018)

Da quella parte ci serve un vero attaccante esterno, non uno che fa il compitino. Quando è spento Suso siamo davvero inoffensivi là davanti.


----------



## Gas (28 Gennaio 2018)

La crescita che sta avendo Calhanoglu con Gattuso è impressionante. Ora sto iniziando a pensare che non sia un pacco.


----------



## PoloNegativo (28 Gennaio 2018)

Sta crescendo partita dopo partita.


----------



## DrHouse (28 Gennaio 2018)

Io lo ripeto: arrivasse un esterno offensivo, un Deulofeu, a rischiare il posto sarebbe Suso.
Calhanoglu gioca ovunque


----------



## Corpsegrinder (28 Gennaio 2018)

Oggi mi tolgo il cappello, miglior partita da quando é al Milan.


----------



## hiei87 (28 Gennaio 2018)

Forse lo stiamo recuperando. L'intesa con Bonaventura cresce, così come la fiducia nel cercare certe giocate. Dà una mano anche in fase di recupero, e sui piazzati è sempre pericoloso. Speriamo continui a crescere.


----------



## diavolo (28 Gennaio 2018)

Sempre creduto in lui


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (28 Gennaio 2018)

Sempre creduto in lui. Ero stra felice del suo arrivo. Spero continui così.


----------



## Milanista (28 Gennaio 2018)

Bravo!


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Gennaio 2018)

L'acquisto che più mi esaltò quest'estate. Stavo ricredendomi, ma devo dire che si sta riprendendo alla grande. Oggi un primo tempo ottimo, con la ciliegina di una punizione (quella dell'assist per Cutrone) telecomandata.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Gennaio 2018)

Ma che partita ha fatto ???? 
Qualità e tantissima corsa , che grinta e che cattiveria. 

Un altro giocatore e aspettate che torni il tiro da fuori che è la sua qualità migliore


----------



## goleador 70 (28 Gennaio 2018)

Grandissimo..continua così


----------



## Lambro (28 Gennaio 2018)

partita di qualità e sostanza,fenomenale


----------



## Pitermilanista (28 Gennaio 2018)

Lo scriviamo da settimane, se non mesi: questa diventerà una squadra di calcio solo nel momento in cui i suoi quattro giocatori più forti (Bonucci, Biglia, Çalha e Kalinic) assurgeranno ai loro migliori livelli. I primi tre paiono sulla buona strada, vediamo il croato.


----------



## Freddiedevil (28 Gennaio 2018)

Ha risentito delle difficoltà avute a livello psicologico secondo me, oltre che tattico e fisico, con Montella.
Adesso è un altro giocatore dopo aver recuperato fiducia e condizione. E il merito è senz'altro di Ringhio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Gennaio 2018)

Una partita da Leverkusen stasera. Mirabelli ha acquistato questo giocatore qua, non la versione montelliana di inizio stagione.


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Gennaio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Io lo ripeto: arrivasse un esterno offensivo, un Deulofeu, a rischiare il posto sarebbe Suso.
> Calhanoglu gioca ovunque



ma Deulofeu non serve solo per fare il titolare ma per dare il cambio. Se Suso è un periodo no, sarebbe perfetto. Idem per Calha se fatica o viene squalificato.
Insomma ad oggi se disgraziatamente qualcuno davanti si fa male, siamo senza ricambi.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (28 Gennaio 2018)

Ha giocato bene stasera, sta recuperando sia a livello fisico che di gioco



corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma Deulofeu non serve solo per fare il titolare ma per dare il cambio. Se Suso è un periodo no, sarebbe perfetto. Idem per Calha se fatica o viene squalificato.
> Insomma ad oggi se disgraziatamente qualcuno davanti si fa male, siamo senza ricambi.



Esatto


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Gennaio 2018)

partita mostruosa. Quando entrava con Montella sbagliava i passaggi più elementari, ora non ne sbaglia uno nemmeno per sbaglio. Quanta differenza fa la mente umana mamma mia.


----------



## DrHouse (28 Gennaio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma Deulofeu non serve solo per fare il titolare ma per dare il cambio. Se Suso è un periodo no, sarebbe perfetto. Idem per Calha se fatica o viene squalificato.
> Insomma ad oggi se disgraziatamente qualcuno davanti si fa male, siamo senza ricambi.



Si sì, d’accordo... uno dovrebbe arrivare comunque.

Dico solo che, arrivasse qualcuno che ha la qualità per fare il titolare, in panca andrebbe Suso e non Calha


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Gennaio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Si sì, d’accordo... uno dovrebbe arrivare comunque.
> 
> Dico solo che, arrivasse qualcuno che ha la qualità per fare il titolare, in panca andrebbe Suso e non Calha



Il problema è che questi non vogliono prendere nessuno. Questo è un Harakiri.


----------



## patriots88 (28 Gennaio 2018)

Deulofeu non viene certo per fare la riserva
a 6 mesi dal mondiale.

Per fare panca allora starebbe a Barcellona


----------



## mil77 (28 Gennaio 2018)

finalmente si può dire che Hakan si è preso il Milan. come ho sempre detto l'unico giocatore in questa rosa che può farci fare il salto di qualità è Hakan


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Gennaio 2018)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> Deulofeu non viene certo per fare la riserva
> a 6 mesi dal mondiale.
> 
> Per fare panca allora starebbe a Barcellona



ma panca cosa scusa? Suso oggi è impresentabile, dentro Deulofeu. Abbiamo anche l'europa league vorrei ricordarti. Non possono giocare sempre gli stessi. Sai chi è il primo cambio? Borini!!!!!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Gennaio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> partita mostruosa. Quando entrava con Montella sbagliava i passaggi più elementari, ora non ne sbaglia uno nemmeno per sbaglio. Quanta differenza fa la mente umana mamma mia.



Vero , incredibile .. questo ti dimostra come la motivazione e la convinzione nello sport ( ma anche nella vita ) sia tutto.


----------



## Aron (28 Gennaio 2018)

Secondo me Gattuso ha fatto un semplice ragionamento: togliere spazio a Calhanoglu per far giocare Borini (come attaccante o in un altro ruolo) sapendo bene quello che può dare Borini è totalmente inutile ai fini del rendimento della squadra. Borini al suo massimo rendimento non alza l'asticella della qualità, cosa che invece può fare potenzialmente Calhanoglu.
Per cui giochi Calhanoglu, che nel peggiore dei casi si può sempre inventare una giocata o una punizione.


----------



## Aron (28 Gennaio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vero , incredibile .. questo ti dimostra come la motivazione e la convinzione nello sport ( ma anche nella vita ) sia tutto.



I problemi di Calhanoglu non sono mai stati sulla sua tecnica, ma sulla sua tenuta mentale. 
Anche adesso sta giocando al di sotto sia delle sue migliori prestazioni viste in Bundesliga sia al di sotto del suo rendimento potenziale (per rendere l'idea è quel tipo di giocatore che la Roma compra e punta a rivendere almeno al doppio).


----------



## sballotello (28 Gennaio 2018)

Insomma.. ennesimo acquisto sbagliato di quel dilettante di Mirabelli


----------



## gemy (28 Gennaio 2018)

mi ricredo oggi grande partita


----------



## pazzomania (29 Gennaio 2018)

Sono già varie partite che Hakan ha cambiato marcia, chi se ne intende un pelo di calcio e psicologia, l' ha già capito.

Ha colpi unici, speriamo faccia anche l' ultimo step.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Gennaio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> I problemi di Calhanoglu non sono mai stati sulla sua tecnica, ma sulla sua tenuta mentale.
> Anche adesso sta giocando al di sotto sia delle sue migliori prestazioni viste in Bundesliga sia al di sotto del suo rendimento potenziale (per rendere l'idea è quel tipo di giocatore che la Roma compra e punta a rivendere almeno al doppio).



Anche fisica eh, si inciampava sul pallone


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (29 Gennaio 2018)

Con Gattuso si sta ritrovando! Aveva bisogno di un allenatore che credesse in lui. Probabilmente non esiste un singolo giocatore in rosa che fosse più felice con Montella.


----------



## koti (29 Gennaio 2018)

Finalmente inizio a capire perchè Mirabelli lo abbia comprato. Speriamo continui così.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Gennaio 2018)

Raga lo dico da 6 mesi , quello che avete visto ieri è un Calhanoglu al 60% . 

Voi non avete idea dell ira di dio che è questo quando è in forma e fiducia, lui è il tipico giocatore che ogni volta che lo vedevo in Bundes pensavo.. magari venisse al milan . 

Non può essere diventato un brocco dai , da campione a brocco ?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (29 Gennaio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Raga lo dico da 6 mesi , quello che avete visto ieri è un Calhanoglu al 60% .
> 
> Voi non avete idea dell ira di dio che è questo quando è in forma e fiducia, lui è il tipico giocatore che ogni volta che lo vedevo in Bundes pensavo.. magari venisse al milan .
> 
> Non può essere diventato un brocco dai , da campione a brocco ?



Già! Concordo...non è solo un "giocatore da spiaggia" come qualcuno diceva! Può essere utile sia in impostazione che in fase difensiva (quest'ultimo aspetto già dimostrato)


----------



## Mr. Canà (29 Gennaio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Raga lo dico da 6 mesi , quello che avete visto ieri è un Calhanoglu al 60% .
> 
> Voi non avete idea dell ira di dio che è questo quando è in forma e fiducia, lui è il tipico giocatore che ogni volta che lo vedevo in Bundes pensavo.. magari venisse al milan .
> 
> Non può essere diventato un brocco dai , da campione a brocco ?



Quoto. Il piede si vede che è educatissimo e la condizione fisica sta tornando (prima sembrava non si reggesse in piedi). Sul piano psicologico non mi esprimo con fermezza, anche se ho l'impressione che si tratti di un ragazzo che ha bisogno di sentire la fiducia dell'ambiente intorno (cosa che probabilmente con Gattuso sta finalmente accadendo). E poi non dimentichiamoci che c'è anche l'aspetto ambientale, imparare la lingua per far gruppo con i compagni, ecc. L'anno prossimo per me ci sarà ancor di più da divertirsi con lui.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (29 Gennaio 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> L'anno prossimo per me ci sarà ancor di più da divertirsi con lui.



Secondo me con quasi tutti questi ragazzi. Checchè se ne dica e malgrado le difficoltà incontrate fino ad ora, io credo sia stato fatto un ottimo lavoro e sono state poste basi importanti per il futuro. Son quasi tutti ragazzi giovani e davvero promettenti....con un altro paio di innesti di livello il tutto si consoliderebbe ancor di più (sappiamo tutti che la squadra non è completa)....chissà se a Mira fosse riuscito il colpo Biglia+Keita..o di prendere un certo gabonese che abita a Dortmund...


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Gennaio 2018)

ops doppio


----------



## smallball (29 Gennaio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Raga lo dico da 6 mesi , quello che avete visto ieri è un Calhanoglu al 60% .
> 
> Voi non avete idea dell ira di dio che è questo quando è in forma e fiducia, lui è il tipico giocatore che ogni volta che lo vedevo in Bundes pensavo.. magari venisse al milan .
> 
> Non può essere diventato un brocco dai , da campione a brocco ?



io vorrei vedere quell'altro 40 % cosa puo' produrre


----------



## rossonero71 (29 Gennaio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sono già varie partite che Hakan ha cambiato marcia, chi se ne intende un pelo di calcio e psicologia, l' ha già capito.
> 
> Ha colpi unici, speriamo faccia anche l' ultimo step.


 giusto.. chi capisce un pelo do calcio lo avrebbe già capito prima che quello non poteva essere lo stesso giocatore visto in Germania..


----------



## pazzomania (29 Gennaio 2018)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> giusto.. chi capisce un pelo do calcio lo avrebbe già capito prima che quello non poteva essere lo stesso giocatore visto in Germania..



Quando non si reggeva in piede invece qualche dubbio mi è venuto..

Ma non notare il cambio di marcia nelle ultime partite è sintomo di cecità o pregiudizio.


----------



## Black (29 Gennaio 2018)

bene, sono molto contento del suo rendimento. Ieri la prima partita in cui ha meritato un voto ben oltre il 6. L'ho criticato molto, e ora devo dire che si merita i nostri complimenti. Continua così Hakan


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Gennaio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Raga lo dico da 6 mesi , quello che avete visto ieri è un Calhanoglu al 60% .
> 
> Voi non avete idea dell ira di dio che è questo quando è in forma e fiducia, lui è il tipico giocatore che ogni volta che lo vedevo in Bundes pensavo.. magari venisse al milan .
> 
> Non può essere diventato un brocco dai , da campione a brocco ?



Il 40% è quando inizierà a fare qualche goal, perchè col tiro che ha deve farli per forza


----------



## goleador 70 (29 Gennaio 2018)

Ridatemi Birsa cit


----------



## WeedoMilan (29 Gennaio 2018)

Non so se è possibile rivederlo ma ieri al 80' più o meno ha tenuto palla a centrocampo su un contropiede ed ha fatto un cambio campo di 60 m in equilibrio precario mentre cadeva e la palla con una traiettoria disumana ha scavalcato il terzino ed è arrivata a Borini, spaziale.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Gennaio 2018)

WeedoMilan ha scritto:


> Non so se è possibile rivederlo ma ieri al 80' più o meno ha tenuto palla a centrocampo su un contropiede ed ha fatto un cambio campo di 60 m in equilibrio precario mentre cadeva e la palla con una traiettoria disumana ha scavalcato il terzino ed è arrivata a Borini, spaziale.



Mamma mia , che giocata quella.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Gennaio 2018)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Ridatemi Birsa cit




esatto , la mettiamo nel cassetto con " Meglio Zapata di Romagnoli " oppure " meglio Montolivo di Biglia "


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Gennaio 2018)

WeedoMilan ha scritto:


> Non so se è possibile rivederlo ma ieri al 80' più o meno ha tenuto palla a centrocampo su un contropiede ed ha fatto un cambio campo di 60 m in equilibrio precario mentre cadeva e la palla con una traiettoria disumana ha scavalcato il terzino ed è arrivata a Borini, spaziale.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (29 Gennaio 2018)

WeedoMilan ha scritto:


> Non so se è possibile rivederlo ma ieri al 80' più o meno ha tenuto palla a centrocampo su un contropiede ed ha fatto un cambio campo di 60 m in equilibrio precario mentre cadeva e la palla con una traiettoria disumana ha scavalcato il terzino ed è arrivata a Borini, spaziale.



Si, non capisco comunque perché continua a cadere sempre.


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (29 Gennaio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Raga lo dico da 6 mesi , quello che avete visto ieri è un Calhanoglu al 60% .
> 
> Voi non avete idea dell ira di dio che è questo quando è in forma e fiducia, lui è il tipico giocatore che ogni volta che lo vedevo in Bundes pensavo.. magari venisse al milan .
> 
> Non può essere diventato un brocco dai , da campione a brocco ?



Sono d'accordissimo.. quando comincierà a proporre spesso le sue giocate diventerà devastante: è veloce, sa dribblare, ha visione, ha tiro da fuori, ultimo passaggio, senso del sacrificio. Insomma può diventare un mostro!!!

Io noto che quando prende palla di spalle tende spesso a scaricare dietro, quando comincierà a girarsi e puntare in un fazzoletto (è nelle sue corde, ha grande velocità d'esecuzione) avremo il nostro top player!


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Gennaio 2018)

Anche perché tralasciando l elastico, il dribbling e tiro nel primo tempo che è stato parato non lo fai se sei scarso


----------



## LukeLike (29 Gennaio 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


>



2.55. "Non salta l'uomo"


----------



## rossonero71 (29 Gennaio 2018)

Speriamo che Gattuso spieghi al centravanti di turno che devono immediatamente andare sulla respinta del portiere..le partite si vincono anche cosi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (29 Gennaio 2018)

Io sono uno di quelli che l'ha criticato pesantemente. Ora sta dimostrando coi fatti che avevo torto, fortunatamente. Spero che migliori ancora di più.


----------



## numero 3 (29 Gennaio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Io sono uno di quelli che l'ha criticato pesantemente. Ora sta dimostrando coi fatti che avevo torto, fortunatamente. Spero che migliori ancora di più.



Quoto tutto


----------



## emamilan99 (29 Gennaio 2018)

Gli manca solo il tiro da fuori.
Per il resto apprezzo tantissimo l'aiuto che da in fase difensiva.


----------



## emamilan99 (29 Gennaio 2018)

L'elastico+ tunnel su bastos nessuno ne parla?


----------



## Therealsalva (30 Gennaio 2018)

La ricerca frenetica della verticalizzazione al Leverkusen lo ha istruito nel capire l’importanza dello spazio e dei tempi di gioco. Adesso sembra stia aggiungendo una parte più “riflessiva” al suo gioco, capisce quando è il momento di ralllentare e ragionare e non era scontato per un ragazzo giovane cresciuto in un contesto così estremista. Per il resto non c’è nulla da dire, bravissimo ad associarsi con i compagni, fa quasi sempre la cosa giusta , artista del pressing e per finire... Quanto corre?!


----------



## emamilan99 (31 Gennaio 2018)

Sbgaliare è umano, tranquillo Hakan.
Non abbatterti che si puo sempre rimediare!


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Gennaio 2018)

Aveva li il giocatore ha dovuto tirare di esterno per affrettare il tiro . Peccato


----------



## Tizio (31 Gennaio 2018)

Preferisco un errore del genere in mezzo al suo continuo miglioramento alle sue prestazioni di autunno.


----------



## smallball (1 Febbraio 2018)

peccato per ieri sera


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Febbraio 2018)

Goal divorato ma bella prestazione anche ieri. Sta diventando un riferimento per la squadra partita dopo partita.


----------



## Clarenzio (1 Febbraio 2018)

Jack e Calhanoglu stanno trovando i giusti meccanismi e bisogna lavorare su questo. Se manca una dei 2 ho la sensazione che l'altro non riesca ad esprimersi al meglio, soprattutto se schierato in attacco.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Febbraio 2018)

Ha appena fatto un post su Twitter dove si scusa con tutti per non aver segnato. 

Grande Hakan , massimo supporto.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Febbraio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ha appena fatto un post su Twitter dove si scusa con tutti per non aver segnato.
> 
> Grande Hakan , massimo supporto.



Quoto. Provo un certo affetto per lui, nonostante tutto.

E' un pò tamarro ma sembra una brava persona... non un mercenario.


----------



## emamilan99 (1 Febbraio 2018)

Sbagliare è umano, tranquillo Hakan.
Non abbatterti come sicuramente stai facendo ma pensa a rimediare che noi ti sosteniamo e vediamo il tuo impegno!


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Febbraio 2018)

Mi sembra un ragazzo molto sensibile.
Forza hakan che domenica sfondi la porta su punizione, me lo sento!!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Febbraio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Quoto. Provo un certo affetto per lui, nonostante tutto.
> 
> E' un pò tamarro ma sembra una brava persona... non un mercenario.



Ma perché si vede che è un bravo ragazzo e si impegna tantissimo e poi ha qualità. 
Guarda ho appena fatto un video dove parlo di questa cosa e ho spigato che è normale commettere un errore tecnico , anche messi e Cr7 hanno provato a fare errori madornali


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Febbraio 2018)

L'errore sul gol per me ci sta..
Mi è piaciuto meno che abbia sbagliato almeno 4 appoggi sui compagni..

Un 10 non deve sbagliare i passaggi di 2 metri manco se ha 3 uomini addosso


----------



## Djici (1 Febbraio 2018)

Errore che fa arrabbiare ma ne abbiamo visti tanti e pure peggio di questi da calciatori che sono leggende del calcio... pure con la nostra maglia adosso.
Speriamo che non influisca troppo a livello mentale.
Sta mostrando segnali di crescita... anche se concordo con [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] sbaglia troppi passaggi semplici.
Però la crescita e netta rispetto al nulla di inizio stagione.


----------



## Clarenzio (1 Febbraio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> L'errore sul gol per me ci sta..
> Mi è piaciuto meno che abbia sbagliato almeno 4 appoggi sui compagni..
> 
> Un 10 non deve sbagliare i passaggi di 2 metri manco se ha 3 uomini addosso



La cosa su cui deve migliorare sicuramente: sbaglia appoggi a 5 metri e poi fa dei cambi campo tagliati e precisi assurdi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Febbraio 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> La cosa su cui deve migliorare sicuramente: sbaglia appoggi a 5 metri e poi fa dei cambi campo tagliati e precisi assurdi.



I piedi li ha, quegli errori sono figli di un atteggiamento superficiale..a certi livelli invece devi sempre essere concentrato al 100% e non sottovalutare nessuno


----------



## Black (2 Febbraio 2018)

veramente un peccato quell'errore. Non solo per il risultato, ma anche per il morale di Hakan, che abbiamo visto, ha molto bisogno di sentire la fiducia dell'ambiente. Un gol gli avrebbe dato ancora più spinta.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (2 Febbraio 2018)

Black ha scritto:


> veramente un peccato quell'errore. Non solo per il risultato, ma anche per il morale di Hakan, che abbiamo visto, ha molto bisogno di sentire la fiducia dell'ambiente. Un gol gli avrebbe dato ancora più spinta.



Se ti impegni e giochi bene i tifosi ti perdonano anche un errore così. Sui social ho letto tante parole di incoraggiamento verso di lui.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Febbraio 2018)

Se avesse speso quel fallo....che rabbia

Certe cose ancora deve capirle, ci sta, però che nervi


----------



## Jino (4 Febbraio 2018)

Sta crescendo molto questo ragazzo, con lui ci vuole pazienza, che tradotto significa dargli almeno un anno di adattamento al nostro calcio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Febbraio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Se avesse speso quel fallo....che rabbia
> 
> Certe cose ancora deve capirle, ci sta, però che nervi



Che fallo ?


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Febbraio 2018)

Devo constatare che il ragazzo sta crescendo ma purtroppo a me non convince affatto, non in questo tridente almeno e con questi interpreti.
Al posto suo al milan serviva un keita.
Il turco è un 10 che sta provando a trasformarsi in regista di fascia come hanno fatto tanti illustri colleghi tipo suso, insigne ecc ma per ora i risultati lasciano a desiderare perchè non ha il dominio della palla dei suoi colleghi. 
Comincio ad avere grossi dubbi sulla sua esplosione nonostante di gamba stia molto meglio .
Spero di sbagliarmi ovviamente perchè son il primo a tifare per lui e a sostenerlo ma il regista di fascia deve fare ben altro di quello che fa lui , lui invece mi pare un piccolo boban.
Ma piccolo piccolo. 
Zorro boban andava su e giù sulla fascia anche nel 4-4-2 di capello resistendo all'estinzione del 10 e quando faceva finta e contro finta metteva il difensore col sedere per terra sistematicamente.


----------



## Pivellino (5 Febbraio 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sta crescendo molto questo ragazzo, con lui ci vuole pazienza, che tradotto significa dargli almeno un anno di adattamento al nostro calcio.



Serve gente pronta, le scommesse le facciano gli altri.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (5 Febbraio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Devo constatare che il ragazzo sta crescendo ma purtroppo a me non convince affatto, non in questo tridente almeno e con questi interpreti.
> Al posto suo al milan serviva un keita.
> Il turco è un 10 che sta provando a trasformarsi in regista di fascia come hanno fatto tanti illustri colleghi tipo suso, insigne ecc ma per ora i risultati lasciano a desiderare perchè non ha il dominio della palla dei suoi colleghi.
> Comincio ad avere grossi dubbi sulla sua esplosione nonostante di gamba stia molto meglio .
> ...



Esattamente la stessa impressione che ho io, nel 4-3-3 uno dei due esterni dev'essere una specie di seconda punta e lui ovviamente non lo è.


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Febbraio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che fallo ?



Su Barak spalla scoperta, si vedeva che andavano in porta...urlavo come un pazzo davanti alla TV, infatti gol


----------



## davoreb (5 Febbraio 2018)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Serve gente pronta, le scommesse le facciano gli altri.



Se vuoi gente pronta prendi Coutinho a 160 milioni, tutte le squadra italiane devono fare scomesse (anche la Juve con Bernadeschi ecc).

Il problema è che siamo partiti dallo zero assoluto.


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Febbraio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Devo constatare che il ragazzo sta crescendo ma purtroppo a me non convince affatto, non in questo tridente almeno e con questi interpreti.
> Al posto suo al milan serviva un keita.
> Il turco è un 10 che sta provando a trasformarsi in regista di fascia come hanno fatto tanti illustri colleghi tipo suso, insigne ecc ma per ora i risultati lasciano a desiderare perchè non ha il dominio della palla dei suoi colleghi.
> Comincio ad avere grossi dubbi sulla sua esplosione nonostante di gamba stia molto meglio .
> ...



Hakan dovrebbe soprattutto iniziare a puntare l'avversario per calciare. Anche ieri ci sono state tre occasioni in cui rientrato sul destro al limite dell'area ha scaricato di fianco.
Per le sue caratteristiche, deve sempre cercare l'uno contro uno e il tiro.
Potenzialmente potrebbe anche segnare abbastanza ma deve concettualmente giocare per farlo.


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Febbraio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Su Barak spalla scoperta, si vedeva che andavano in porta...urlavo come un pazzo davanti alla TV, infatti gol



Sfiga anche perchè il tocco di Lasagna era un passaggio al portiere...


----------



## jacky (5 Febbraio 2018)

Ieri ha giocato bene, rispetto a 2 mesi fa un altro giocatore. Aspettiamolo, la qualità c'è e anche fisicamente dà sempre il suo contributo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Febbraio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Su Barak spalla scoperta, si vedeva che andavano in porta...urlavo come un pazzo davanti alla TV, infatti gol



a si ...


----------



## Djici (5 Febbraio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Devo constatare che il ragazzo sta crescendo ma purtroppo a me non convince affatto, non in questo tridente almeno e con questi interpreti.
> Al posto suo al milan serviva un keita.
> Il turco è un 10 che sta provando a trasformarsi in regista di fascia come hanno fatto tanti illustri colleghi tipo suso, insigne ecc ma per ora i risultati lasciano a desiderare perchè non ha il dominio della palla dei suoi colleghi.
> Comincio ad avere grossi dubbi sulla sua esplosione nonostante di gamba stia molto meglio .
> ...



Il suo problema principale è che noi abbiamo bisogno proprio di altro... e non parlo nemmeno di certezze, fenomeni o scommesse ma proprio di caratteristiche.
Il migliore Calhanoglu sarà pure forte (non lo so) ma non farà mai quello di cui abbiamo bisogno noi.
Dovrebbe puntare l'uomo è saltarlo. Dovrebbe buttarsi nello spazio dietro alla prima punta per i cross di Suso e Conti...
Ma questo non lo potrà mai fare bene.
Più lo vedo dare una mano "fisicamente" e più mi dico che può solo fare la mezzala di riserva di Jack. Ovviamente in un altro modo di Kessie o di Jack.
Più "alla Seedorf" per citare una mezzala che abbiamo visto spesso.


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Febbraio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> a si ...



Chiaramente palla e non spalla


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Febbraio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Il suo problema principale è che noi abbiamo bisogno proprio di altro... e non parlo nemmeno di certezze, fenomeni o scommesse ma proprio di caratteristiche.
> Il migliore Calhanoglu sarà pure forte (non lo so) ma non farà mai quello di cui abbiamo bisogno noi.
> Dovrebbe puntare l'uomo è saltarlo. Dovrebbe buttarsi nello spazio dietro alla prima punta per i cross di Suso e Conti...
> Ma questo non lo potrà mai fare bene.
> ...



Lo penso anche io.
A questo punto avrebbe molto più logica giocare con calha mez'ala e jack largo nel tridente perchè mentre l'italiano qualche taglio profondo in area sui cross che partono dalla parte opposta lo fa, il turco non ha minimamente tali movimenti.
Oltre a una forza , esplosività , iniziativa che devo riconoscere maggiori in bonaventura.
Più ti avvicini al limite dell'area avversaria e più devi avere carisma, velocità di pensiero, personalità, qualità.
Temo che calha se può trovare e avere un senso deve trovarlo indietreggiando di qualche metro il suo raggio d'azione.
Negli ultimi venti metri non incide minimamente, nè quando l'azione dovrebbe partire dalle sue parti nè quando dovrebbe chiudere l'azione che nasce dalla parte di suso.
Riepilogando : suso eccelle nella manovra, nel dominio della palla, nei dribbling e negli assist ma non ha l'attacco alla profondità e presenza in area.
Calha non ha nemmeno i pregi di suso me ne condivide i limiti.
Troppo poco per giocare a ridosso dell'area avversaria.


----------



## Aron (5 Febbraio 2018)

Calhanoglu mi fa porre una domanda: ma perché da noi dimenticano come si tirano le punizioni?

Calhanoglu e Honda prima di lui calciavano punizioni magistrali in Germania e in Russia, oltre che con le rispettive Nazionali.
Vengono da noi e tirano peggio di un omino del subbuteo.


----------



## Devil man (5 Febbraio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu mi fa porre una domanda: ma perché da noi dimenticano come si tirano le punizioni?
> 
> Calhanoglu e Honda prima di lui calciavano punizioni magistrali in Germania e in Russia, oltre che con le rispettive Nazionali.
> Vengono da noi e tirano peggio di un omino del subbuteo.



Hakan è da prendere al fantacalcio il prossimo anno, si sbloccarà anche sulle punizioni  lo ha detto anche Rino che ha dei tiri pazzeschi ci sta che a breve riprende il piede anche li!


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Febbraio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lo penso anche io.
> A questo punto avrebbe molto più logica giocare con calha mez'ala e jack largo nel tridente perchè mentre l'italiano qualche taglio profondo in area sui cross che partono dalla parte opposta lo fa, il turco non ha minimamente tali movimenti.
> Oltre a una forza , esplosività , iniziativa che devo riconoscere maggiori in bonaventura.
> Più ti avvicini al limite dell'area avversaria e più devi avere carisma, velocità di pensiero, personalità, qualità.
> ...



Guarda che di fatto è già così, perchè Jack taglia sempre in area (quando Suso alza la testa cerca lui, non la punta) ed il turco si accentra o copre la zona lasciata libera dall'Italiano.
Avere l'ex atalantino che parte da dietro costituisce una risorsa, non un limite, perchè rende la giocata su di lui più imprevedibile.
Secondo me sottovalutate molto la crescita di Hakan, adesso che si sta trovando l'equilibrio con Bonaventura la fascia sx può diventare pericolosa tanto quanto la dx, nonostante manchi un terzino di spinta.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Febbraio 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Guarda che di fatto è già così, perchè Jack taglia sempre in area (quando Suso alza la testa cerca lui, non la punta) ed il turco si accentra o copre la zona lasciata libera dall'Italiano.
> Avere l'ex atalantino che parte da dietro costituisce una risorsa, non un limite, perchè rende la giocata su di lui più imprevedibile.
> Secondo me sottovalutate molto la crescita di Hakan, adesso che si sta trovando l'equilibrio con Bonaventura la fascia sx può diventare pericolosa tanto quanto la dx, nonostante manchi un terzino di spinta.



Il compromesso tattico a cui tu fai riferimento è stato raggiunto per non perdere jack in mezzo al campo e per sopperire alle mancanze di calha sotto porta.
Non vorrei esser cattivo ma se jack deve fare la mezz'ala e poi essere l'interprete unico della fase offensiva coi suoi tagli sta praticamente giocando per due o quasi.
Quali sarebbero le mansioni di calha oltre a duettare con buona qualità sulla trequarti avversaria con lo stesso bonaventura?
A questo punto tanto vale invertire i due cosi bonaventura avrebbe più tempo e modo di tagliare.
Partendo da mezz'ala di tagli in una partita ne puoi fare molto meno che essendo già in linea con la palla.
Non sei d'accordo?


----------



## Pivellino (5 Febbraio 2018)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Se vuoi gente pronta prendi Coutinho a 160 milioni, tutte le squadra italiane devono fare scomesse (anche la Juve con Bernadeschi ecc).
> 
> Il problema è che siamo partiti dallo zero assoluto.



Si infatti tra il turco e Coutinho c'è il vuoto si ok.


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Febbraio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il compromesso tattico a cui tu fai riferimento è stato raggiunto per non perdere jack in mezzo al campo e per sopperire alle mancanze di calha sotto porta.
> Non vorrei esser cattivo ma se jack deve fare la mezz'ala e poi essere l'interprete unico della fase offensiva coi suoi tagli sta praticamente giocando per due o quasi.
> Quali sarebbero le mansioni di calha oltre a duettare con buona qualità sulla trequarti avversaria con lo stesso bonaventura?
> A questo punto tanto vale invertire i due cosi bonaventura avrebbe più tempo e modo di tagliare.
> ...



Hakan in teoria giocherebbe anche meglio più dentro al campo, ma ora come ora ha bisogno di più riferimenti per giocare in Italia e il ruolo sulla fascia è tatticamente più semplice di quello di mezzala. In futuro è più che probabile che possa anche giocare al posto di Jack, secondo me.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Febbraio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Hakan in teoria giocherebbe anche meglio più dentro al campo, ma ora come ora ha bisogno di più riferimenti per giocare in Italia e il ruolo sulla fascia è tatticamente più semplice di quello di mezzala. In futuro è più che probabile che possa anche giocare al posto di Jack, secondo me.



Quando si è in difficoltà di gioco la fascia è sempre un ottimo rifugio, assolutamente.
Fino a prova contraria il guardalinee la palla non te la ruba, un lato in meno dal quale guardarsi.


----------



## Djici (5 Febbraio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il compromesso tattico a cui tu fai riferimento è stato raggiunto per non perdere jack in mezzo al campo e per sopperire alle mancanze di calha sotto porta.
> Non vorrei esser cattivo ma se jack deve fare la mezz'ala e poi essere l'interprete unico della fase offensiva coi suoi tagli sta praticamente giocando per due o quasi.
> Quali sarebbero le mansioni di calha oltre a duettare con buona qualità sulla trequarti avversaria con lo stesso bonaventura?
> A questo punto tanto vale invertire i due cosi bonaventura avrebbe più tempo e modo di tagliare.
> ...



Sarebbe meglio per il turco senza dubbio, ma non so se sarebbe meglio per il Milan.
Bonaventura per me e un ottima mezzala anche perche e capace di velocizzare il gioco portando palla... farsi quei 10 metri palla al piede e saltare uno o addiritura due giocatori.
Crea una bella superiorita li in mezzo (o almeno lo faceva con continuita l'anno scorso, quest'anno lo fa meno spesso).

Concordo con te sul fatto che se Jack deve fare il lavoro della mezzala e pure il lavoro del esterno allora a cosa serve Calha?
E sono pure daccordo con te sul fatto che lui almeno e capace di cercare la profondita sui cross da destra... ma per me perderebbe molto di quello che e capace di dare.

Avrei voluto vedere un Deulofeu esterno con JAck mezzala... ma sembra che era chiedere troppo...


----------



## Aron (5 Febbraio 2018)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Hakan è da prendere al fantacalcio il prossimo anno, si sbloccarà anche sulle punizioni  lo ha detto anche Rino che ha dei tiri pazzeschi ci sta che a breve riprende il piede anche li!



A noi ci serve che si sblocchi ora


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (6 Febbraio 2018)

Hakan ad oggi sta giocando benissimo, è cresciuto tanto tanto. Ovvio che mi aspetto ancora di più, e sono sicuro che non deluderà.


----------



## goleador 70 (10 Febbraio 2018)

Sempre ottimo anche in copertura

Appena Rino lo ha messo a uomo su Lazzari per aiutare Rodriguez, il giocatore della Spal non ha più visto boccia


----------



## Love (11 Febbraio 2018)

sta giocando meglio...sta meglio...ma da lui mi aspetto di più...ha qualità..deve fare di più...ma parlando già della prossima stagione io gli darei a lui come a tanti una seconda chance...se la merita...


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Febbraio 2018)

Ragazzi quando ha saltato di netto il giocatore più unodue con jack e tiro a rientrare ?
Un giocatore normale quella giocata non la fa, se questo va in fiducia ci troviamo un campione


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Febbraio 2018)

Deve imparare a fare la mezzala in vista dell’anno prossimo
Non puó fare il titolare a sx in un tridente, per di piu con suso dall’altra parte


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Febbraio 2018)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Deve imparare a fare la mezzala in vista dell’anno prossimo
> Non puó fare il titolare a sx in un tridente, per di piu con suso dall’altra parte


Esattamente; da mezzala potrebbe tornare molto più utile. Questa cosa aveva provato a farla già Montella; peccato, però, che per fare un esperimento simile ci sia bisogno di una squadra rodata e solida, mentre Montella non aveva idea, prima ancora di Calhanoglu, dove mettere anche tutti i suoi compagni di squadra.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Febbraio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Devo constatare che il ragazzo sta crescendo ma purtroppo a me non convince affatto, non in questo tridente almeno e con questi interpreti.
> Al posto suo al milan serviva un keita.
> Il turco è un 10 che sta provando a trasformarsi in regista di fascia come hanno fatto tanti illustri colleghi tipo suso, insigne ecc ma per ora i risultati lasciano a desiderare perchè non ha il dominio della palla dei suoi colleghi.
> Comincio ad avere grossi dubbi sulla sua esplosione nonostante di gamba stia molto meglio .
> ...


Allora vedi che sei d'accordo con me?


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Febbraio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Esattamente; da mezzala potrebbe tornare molto più utile. Questa cosa aveva provato a farla già Montella; peccato, però, che per fare un esperimento simile ci sia bisogno di una squadra rodata e solida, mentre Montella non aveva idea, prima ancora di Calhanoglu, dove mettere anche tutti i suoi compagni di squadra.



Anche perché nel 352 di Conte gli esterni non ci sono


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Febbraio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Anche perché nel 352 di Conte gli esterni non ci sono


Sai, non è detto che Conte verrebbe a fare per forza la difesa a 3. Conte faceva il 4-3-3 alla Juventus prima di passare alla difesa a 3 e anche al Chelsea è partito col 4-3-3 prima di rendersi conto che anche lì sarebbe stata meglio la difesa a 3. 
Qui troverebbe una squadra rodata per un modulo che ha tentato di adottare più volte in carriera.


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Febbraio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sai, non è detto che Conte verrebbe a fare per forza la difesa a 3. Conte faceva il 4-3-3 alla Juventus prima di passare alla difesa a 3 e anche al Chelsea è partito col 4-3-3 prima di rendersi conto che anche lì sarebbe stata meglio la difesa a 3.
> Qui troverebbe una squadra rodata per un modulo che ha tentato di adottare più volte in carriera.



Non ne varrebbe la pena proprio per gli interpreti che abbiamo, gli esterni d'attacco poi sono i giocatori più cari del mondo.... Comunque ovviamente non è da escludere, Sarri per dirne uno ha cambiato sistema da Empoli a Napoli


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Febbraio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non ne varrebbe la pena proprio per gli interpreti che abbiamo, gli esterni d'attacco poi sono i giocatori più cari del mondo.... Comunque ovviamente non è da escludere, Sarri per dirne uno ha cambiato sistema da Empoli a Napoli


Invece credo che ne varrebbe la pena. Questa squadra ha soltanto bisogno di un esterno/seconda punta, come poteva essere Keita o come potrebbe essere Chiesa; per il resto bisogna puntellare la panchina e ampliare il pacchetto di mezzali formato dai già forti Bonaventura e Kessiè.


----------



## davoreb (11 Febbraio 2018)

4231 is the way


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Febbraio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Invece credo che ne varrebbe la pena. Questa squadra ha soltanto bisogno di un esterno/seconda punta, come poteva essere Keita o come potrebbe essere Chiesa; per il resto bisogna puntellare la panchina e ampliare il pacchetto di mezzali formato da già forti Bonaventura e Kessiè.



Perderemo Suso, ricorda questo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Febbraio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Perderemo Suso, ricorda questo


Voglio credere di no.


----------



## Clarenzio (11 Febbraio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Perderemo Suso, ricorda questo


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Febbraio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Allora vedi che sei d'accordo con me?



 come spesso accade.


----------



## Jino (11 Febbraio 2018)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Deve imparare a fare la mezzala in vista dell’anno prossimo
> Non puó fare il titolare a sx in un tridente, per di piu con suso dall’altra parte



Si, hai ragione, su una delle due fasce serve un giocatore più attaccante, più uomo gol. 

Chala per me ha tutte le qualità per poter fare quello che sta facendo Jack, certo deve stare bene fisicamente e di testa, non com'era i primi mesi di Milan, ora come ora sta bene li dov'è ed in vista della prossima stagione non gli metterei comunque addosso la pressione del dover essere la nuova mezz'ala, quella deve arrivare dal mercato, poi per il turco ci sarà tempo nel corso degli anni di imparare a stare in mezzo al campo.


----------



## Raryof (11 Febbraio 2018)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Deve imparare a fare la mezzala in vista dell’anno prossimo
> Non puó fare il titolare a sx in un tridente, per di piu con suso dall’altra parte



Sono d'accordo, il turco come mezzala sarebbe una figura decisamente più ravveduta rispetto a Jack, è un giocatore che è molto più predisposto alla fase difensiva e molto meno egoista, entrambi probabilmente non hanno quella corsa e quel grande senso del gol per poter avere una certa continuità nei 3 davanti, lì ci vuole un altro tipo di giocatore, Chiesa, un giocatore a tutto campo che secondo me ha ancora un grandissimo margine per spostare gli equilibri tra qualche anno.
Immaginatevi Suso e Chiesa, roba da far uscire di testa le difese avversarie, le due ali più imprevedibilmente prevedibili del campionato.
Il cruccio sarà proprio questo in estate, dove utilizzare il Calha e cosa farne di Kalinic/Silva, la crescita continua di Cutrone ci dà un margine di manovra importante, molto più ampio rispetto a quello che avevamo quando abbiamo preso Kalinic senza sapere cosa avessimo realmente in mano con Silva e lo stesso Cutrone.
Cessioni, acquisto Belotti al prezzo che diciamo noi, colpo Chiesa e probabilmente Jankto.
Poi è da vedere, magari i cinesi vogliono fare il grande colpo perché i dirigenti gli fanno arrivare la voce che siamo ancora in costruzione e lì magari cambia tutto.
Sta di fatto che la prossima annata se dovrà essere di transizione non potrà essere priva di ulteriori innesti giovani e di talento, i vari Chiesa, Barella in primis, compreso magari qualche centrale da lanciare o il Lazzari (alzati e cammina) di turno.


----------



## koti (11 Febbraio 2018)

Anche secondo me il salto di qualità può farlo solo da mezzala. Vero che è migliorato tantissimo rispetto i primi mesi (grazie a Dio, era osceno) ma rimane un giocatore che là sull'esterno serve a poco e sposta nulla. 

Un esterno che non salta l'uomo e che non attacca la profondità fa ridere, su.


----------



## Aron (12 Febbraio 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Un esterno che non salta l'uomo e che non attacca la profondità fa ridere, su.



E' un trequartista, nulla di più nulla di meno. Solo che metterlo ora trequartista significherebbe adattare Suso seconda punta


----------



## arcanum (12 Febbraio 2018)

davoreb ha scritto:


> 4231 is the way



E' quello che penso anche io, come variante tattica attualmente sarebbe quella più adatta alla nostra rosa, assieme al 442


----------



## WeedoMilan (16 Febbraio 2018)

Comunque io vorrei far notare come il nostro numero 10 tanto bistrattato durante l'anno ( Prima parte di campionato anonima ed a tratti addirittura dannosa ) sia riuscito già a mettere 8 assist e 3 gol dentro, mi chiedo cosa possa fare quando la squadra giocherà a memoria e lui sarà nella miglior condizione


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Febbraio 2018)

In grande crescita, con Jack sta formando una coppia interessantissima sulla sinistra.


----------



## Il Genio (16 Febbraio 2018)

WeedoMilan ha scritto:


> Comunque io vorrei far notare come il nostro numero 10 tanto bistrattato durante l'anno ( Prima parte di campionato anonima ed a tratti addirittura dannosa ) sia riuscito già a mettere 8 assist e 3 gol dentro, mi chiedo cosa possa fare quando la squadra giocherà a memoria e lui sarà nella miglior condizione



Per il 50% dei presenti avremmo dovuto sbolognarlo in Turchia a Gennaio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Febbraio 2018)

Questo ragazzo ha una gestione del pallone fantastica e per questo motivo, secondo me, dovrebbe essere schierato da mezzala. 
In mezzo al campo potrebbe fare il definitivo salto di qualità, perché ha la quantità necessaria per coprire, un piede ottimo per la gestione del pallone e dei tempi e potrebbe offrire anche qualche buon inserimento; da esterno, ahimé, manca sia dei tagli alle spalle della difesa senza palla, sia del dribbling.


----------



## admin (18 Febbraio 2018)

Grande primo tempo. Magari giocasse sempre così!


----------



## alcyppa (18 Febbraio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Questo ragazzo ha una gestione del pallone fantastica e per questo motivo, secondo me, dovrebbe essere schierato da mezzala.
> In mezzo al campo potrebbe fare il definitivo salto di qualità, perché ha la quantità necessaria per coprire, un piede ottimo per la gestione del pallone e dei tempi e potrebbe offrire anche qualche buon inserimento; da esterno, ahimé, manca sia dei tagli alle spalle della difesa senza palla, sia del dribbling.



*.*


----------



## emamilan99 (18 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Grande primo tempo. Magari giocasse sempre così!



si risce a metteer il video della sua apertura di mancino? mamma mia


----------



## rot-schwarz (18 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Grande primo tempo. Magari giocasse sempre così!


si sta giocando bene, ma certe volte dovrebbe passare la palla piu' velocemente


----------



## emamilan99 (18 Febbraio 2018)

se l'anno prossimo arriva un esterno sinistro forte, hakan e jack che si alternano sulla mezzala è tanta ma tanta roba


----------



## Serginho (18 Febbraio 2018)

Intensità a mille, rincorre sempre l'avversario e recupera tanti palloni, quasi impossibile portargli via il pallone, cambi di gioco con una naturalezza incredibile. Stasera pare dopato


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Febbraio 2018)

Sono felice di essere stato smentito da questo giocatore. L'ho criticato tantissimo, ma sul campo sta dimostrando che, fortunatamente, avevo torto marcio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Febbraio 2018)

E vi ripeto, è al 70% . Dategli ancora un po’ di tempo poi mi farete sapere


----------



## koti (18 Febbraio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Sono felice di essere stato smentito da questo giocatore. L'ho criticato tantissimo, ma sul campo sta dimostrando che, fortunatamente, avevo torto marcio.


Idem. Speriamo continui così.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Febbraio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E vi ripeto, è al 70% . Dategli ancora un po’ di tempo poi mi farete sapere



Lo difendi da mesi, sono curioso di vederlo all'opera quando sarà al 100% allora. Se lo hai difeso per mesi (forse anche l'unico del forum a farlo a un certo punto) ci sarà stato un motivo


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (18 Febbraio 2018)

Tanta roba. Gli manca solo il gol.


----------



## alcyppa (18 Febbraio 2018)

Strepitoso oggi, peccato la poca precisione al tiro (o forse mancanza di lucidità).

Magari mantenesse un livello di prestazione costante su questi liveeli.
E se iniziasse anche a segnare...


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Febbraio 2018)

Gattuso nel finale lo voleva menare


----------



## hiei87 (18 Febbraio 2018)

L'ho adorato ai tempi di Leverkusen e finalmente lo sto ritrovando. Oggi un po' meglio anche nelle conclusioni, ma è lì che è ancora distante dalle sue possibilità.


----------



## Mr. Canà (18 Febbraio 2018)

I numeri li ha e sta giocando con sempre maggiore personalità. Con quel tiro poi, prima o poi spero inizi a infilare i portieri avversari con delle bordate da fuori.


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Febbraio 2018)

È da qualche partita che sta facendo benissimo, avanti così


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Febbraio 2018)

Deve raddrizzare la mira sui tiri, ma sui cross è un pericolo costante e fa sempre cambi di gioco dalla parte di Suso che rendono la nostra manovra meno prevedibile


----------



## goleador 70 (18 Febbraio 2018)

Partita da 8 
Intensità pazzesca..chiaramente poi è meno lucido in zona gol


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Febbraio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Lo difendi da mesi, sono curioso di vederlo all'opera quando sarà al 100% allora. Se lo hai difeso per mesi (forse anche l'unico del forum a farlo a un certo punto) ci sarà stato un motivo



Perché non ho visto per anni un semplice buon giocatore ma un campione, Calha lo è ha bisogno di adattamento. 

Un buon giocatore può diventare un brocco, un campione no. 

L anno prossimo vedrete.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (18 Febbraio 2018)

Sempre detto che sto ragazzo merita...ma la pazienza non appartiene a tutti


----------



## DeJongFrimpong (19 Febbraio 2018)

Questo è un fenomeno, ha una facilità di calcio impressionante. Ha fatto cambi di gioco di 50/60 m sui piedi del compagno indifferentemente con entrambi i piedi, ed ha anche una grande predisposizione al sacrificio. Ed ha solo 24 anni. Questo qui puó diventare davvero un campione


----------



## Chrissonero (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ora gli manca solo mandarla dentro per essere quel giocatore decisivo che vogliamo.


----------



## LukeLike (19 Febbraio 2018)

Il gol vittoria è stato propiziato da un suo cambio di gioco millimetrico per Suso di sinistro, che teoricamente è il suo piede debole. Prezioso anche il suo ruolo in ripiegamento difensivo a dare una mano ai compagni. Ci mette una intensità e una garra pazzesca. Anche i suoi spioventi da calcio piazzato sono calibrati col contagiri. Unica nota dolente, in fase di realizzazione è ancora un lontano parente del Calhanoglu ammirato in Germania. Sia in occasione della traversa, sia in quella in cui Silva lo serve con un colpo di testa da terra, poteva e doveva decisamente far meglio. Paradossalmente, gli sta mancando proprio il tiro in questo momento, il pezzo forte del suo repertorio.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Grande crescita, giocatore sopraffino e di gran carattere, ma ancora manca l'ultimo passo perchè in fase di rifinitura e nell'ultimo passaggio deve fare scelte migliori ed essere più preciso.

In ogni caso è diventato ormai una certezza, complimenti soprattutto a lui, non ha mai mollato nonostante le feroci critiche.


----------



## Pivellino (19 Febbraio 2018)

Sono sempre stato critico ma si sta togliendo di dosso quell'aria da pulcino bagnato.
Lo guardo con favore e speranza.


----------



## Pit96 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Grandi giocate, questo è il Calhanoglu che vogliamo. Avevo grandi aspettative su questo giocatore, mia aveva deluso, ma ora su sta riprendendo alla grande. I passaggi sbagliati da 2 metri sono stati rimpiazzati da cambi di gioco da 50 metri. Il tiro ce l'ha, deve essere un po' più preciso e fortunato. La condizione atletica è cambiata nettamente dall'arrivo di Gattuso. 
Aspetto ancora le sue punizioni e qualche gol, poi potremo dire di avere un super giocatore se continua così


----------



## Eziomare (19 Febbraio 2018)

Secondo voi qual e' il suo ruolo precipuo?
Io non l'ho ancora capito.
Premettendo che la sua (per me del tutto inaspettata) crescita ha notevolmente contribuito al miglioramento della squadra (ieri migliore in campo con Suso), trovo che a sx nel tridente agisca come una sorta di trequartista esterno, aggredendo poco o nulla la profondita', non saltando l'uomo con costanza e, almeno a mio parere, non "sentendo" granche' la porta.
Pero' balisticamente sembra a dir poco eccezionale, se gli chiedi di metterti la palla in un secchio posto a 50 mt, tac, lui te la insacca in scioltezza.
Ho la vaga sensazione che il suo potenziale non sia compiutamente sfruttato se non parzialmente vanificato...
Verrebbe quasi naturale immaginare che la posizione di interno sx nel trittico di centrocampo sia per lui ideale (complice pure la sua attitudine alla copertura), se non fosse che secondo me e' un poco lento di testa per giostrare con efficacia in quella zona, dove ai giocatori creativi e' richiesta anzitutto rapidita' di pensiero, perlomeno a certi livelli.
Trequartista centrale con due ali ai lati piu' il centravanti?
Trequartista dietro alle due punte?
Non saprei...voi quale pensate che sia il futuro di Calha con la nostra maglia?
Dovessimo mantenere questa disposizione tattica anche nel corso della prossima stagione, a vostro avviso sarebbe lui l'esterno sx ideale?
Andrebbe forse riconvertito come interno di cc?
Dovremmo modificare il modulo o che altro?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Secondo voi qual e' il suo ruolo precipuo?
> Io non l'ho ancora capito.
> Premettendo che la sua (per me del tutto inaspettata) crescita ha notevolmente contribuito al miglioramento della squadra (ieri migliore in campo con Suso), trovo che a sx nel tridente agisca come una sorta di trequartista esterno, aggredendo poco o nulla la profondita', non saltando l'uomo con costanza e, almeno a mio parere, non "sentendo" granche' la porta.
> Pero' balisticamente sembra a dir poco eccezionale, se gli chiedi di metterti la palla in un secchio posto a 50 mt, tac, lui te la insacca in scioltezza.
> ...



Secondo me da trequartista puro al momento non renderebbe così bene. Ha trovato certezze nel rimanere largo, perchè li ha più tempo e difficilmente viene aggredito in modo veloce. La linea esterna gli ha dato certezze e per ora è il ruolo che può permettergli di esprimersi meglio. In Serie A giocare per vie centrali è difficilissimo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (19 Febbraio 2018)

Io direi che per quest'anno può restare sulla corsia esterna..li ha ampi margini di manovra e più libertà. In questa maniera prenderà sempre più coraggio e autostima ambientandosi nel nostro campionato. L'anno prossimo, con l'inserimento di un'ala rapida (si spera) potrebbe trovare nuova collocazione


----------



## Il Genio (19 Febbraio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Lo difendi da mesi, sono curioso di vederlo all'opera quando sarà al 100% allora. Se lo hai difeso per mesi (forse anche l'unico del forum a farlo a un certo punto) ci sarà stato un motivo



Ce n'erano molti altri, fidati, ma erano letteralmente sopraffatti da chi lo vedeva come uno dei capri espiatori per dar contro alla nuova società, in primis a Mirabelli


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Febbraio 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Io direi che per quest'anno può restare sulla corsia esterna..li ha ampi margini di manovra e più libertà. In questa maniera prenderà sempre più coraggio e autostima ambientandosi nel nostro campionato. L'anno prossimo, con l'inserimento di un'ala rapida (si spera) potrebbe trovare nuova collocazione


Esatto, anche perché, togliendolo da lì, non avremmo un'alternativa valida in quella posizione. Hakan deve acquisire sempre maggior fiducia e consapevolezza dei propri mezzi, dopodiché potrà anche reinventarsi mezzala. 
Ripeto che, secondo me, in quella posizione potrebbe far fare davvero un salto di qualità alla nostra manovra: copertura degli spazi, tiro da fuori, cambi di gioco e gestione dei tempi di gioco; il modo perfetto per mettere in mostra le sue qualità e nascondere i suoi difetti (movimenti senza palla e dribbling).


----------



## Djerry (19 Febbraio 2018)

Mi piacerebbe farmi trascinare dall'entusiasmo, ma non ci riesco.  Almeno finché non sarà lui a trascinare la squadra, e non viceversa.

Partiamo da un punto fermo: non poteva essere il giocatore che inciampava su se stesso visto nei primi mesi, su questo siamo tutti d'accordo.
Ma io non vedo tutti questi motivi per incensarlo così, se non appunto la clamorosa differenza rispetto al cadavere amatoriale che c'era prima.

Ha fiducia, ha gambe e tutti quanti corrono intorno a lui. Ed ovviamente il piede non poteva essere stato sostituito, quindi le doti tecniche ci sono.
Ma ora siamo semplicemente tornati al punto di partenza, ovvero abbiamo recuperato un giocatore di qualità e di 24 anni pagato più di 20 milioni.

Quindi possiamo accantonare lo sbigottimento per quello che è stato nei primi mesi, rendendo impossibile anche il giudizio, e parlare di lui come un giocatore di calcio. E qui le note non sono tutte entusiastiche.

Non sempre avremo contro Giampaolo ed il suo 4312 e non sempre Ringhio potrà preparare così bene le partite esaltando l'ampiezza e quindi le caratteristiche di Hakan nel cambio di gioco e nella regia offensiva. Ieri era la sua partita, eppure per l'altissima mole di gioco che abbiamo prodotto anche grazie a lui il coefficiente di pericolosità e di concretezza è stato bassissimo: non è mai entrato in area con la palla, non è mai entrato in area senza palla, non era mai presente in chiusura sul secondo palo, non ha mai fornito filtranti decisivi.

E soprattutto si è incaponito con eccessiva testardaggine negli ultimi 30 metri, ignorando regolarmente la sovrapposizione di Rodriguez libero (oddio, non che sia una cosa così grave ) e soprattutto facendo sempre e solo la stessa giocata venendo dentro al campo per calciare di destro.
E' stato il Suso all'opposto, solo che nel tridente dall'altra parte abbiamo già l'originale: come si fa ad essere concreti ed a trovare gol e vittorie pesanti con un tridente del genere?

Siamo sempre lì: nel Milan ambizioso che vuole vincere, magari col 433, Hakan esclude Suso o viceversa. Figuriamoci poi se Cutrone è l'unico riferimento in area.

Il grande merito di Ringhio è che non ha cercato una soluzione cervellotica per quella coperta corta, ma ha insistito su quel modello di calcio storico (alla fine siamo tornati all'anno scorso) dando convinzioni e certezze a tutti, e quindi valorizzando gambe e testa dei singoli.
E poiché che se ne dica i giocatori e gli interpreti sono migliori dell'anno scorso, il sistema porta qualche risultato.

Ma finché Hakan su 9 tiri prende solo una traversa e se Suso non trova l'incrocio da 35 metri, abbiamo un problema e lo vedremo presto.


----------



## Eziomare (19 Febbraio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Non sempre avremo contro Giampaolo ed il suo 4312 e non sempre Ringhio potrà preparare così bene le partite esaltando l'ampiezza e quindi le caratteristiche di Hakan nel cambio di gioco e nella regia offensiva. Ieri era la sua partita, eppure per l'altissima mole di gioco che abbiamo prodotto anche grazie a lui il coefficiente di pericolosità e di concretezza è stato bassissimo: non è mai entrato in area con la palla, non è mai entrato in area senza palla, non era mai presente in chiusura sul secondo palo, non ha mai fornito filtranti decisivi.
> 
> E soprattutto si è incaponito con eccessiva testardaggine negli ultimi 30 metri, ignorando regolarmente la sovrapposizione di Rodriguez libero (oddio, non che sia una cosa così grave ) e soprattutto facendo sempre e solo la stessa giocata venendo dentro al campo per calciare di destro.
> E' stato il Suso all'opposto, solo che nel tridente dall'altra parte abbiamo già l'originale: come si fa ad essere concreti ed a trovare gol e vittorie pesanti con un tridente del genere?
> ...



Considerazioni molto realistiche, mi trovo abbastanza d'accordo.


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe farmi trascinare dall'entusiasmo, ma non ci riesco.  Almeno finché non sarà lui a trascinare la squadra, e non viceversa.
> 
> Partiamo da un punto fermo: non poteva essere il giocatore che inciampava su se stesso visto nei primi mesi, su questo siamo tutti d'accordo.
> Ma io non vedo tutti questi motivi per incensarlo così, se non appunto la clamorosa differenza rispetto al cadavere amatoriale che c'era prima.
> ...



Certo è che ci manca quell'esterno rapido, potente, offensivo... e verrà a acquistato... ma Chalanoglu non è affatto un giocatore poco incisivo.

Non ha le progressioni di Kakà ma non e nemmeno il 10 che gioca da fermo.. Ripiega, corre come un centrocampista e copre un sacco sulle scorribande di Bonaventura - permettendo i suoi inserimenti e coprendo la fascia a tutto campo. 
L'asse Jack-Chala funziona per la sua intelligenza tattica e senso del sacrificio. 
Se avesse solo compiti offensivi sono sicuro sarebbe molto più incisivo sotto porta e più propenso al dribbling - perche checche se ne dica - è nelle sue corde, eccome se lo è!


----------



## goleador 70 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Com'era? Scarsoglu? Bidonoglu?

LOL


----------



## davoreb (19 Febbraio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ma finché Hakan su 9 tiri prende solo una traversa e se Suso non trova l'incrocio da 35 metri, abbiamo un problema e lo vedremo presto.



Però guardando l'altra faccia della medaglia giocando così non sempre sbaglieremo i rigori, quella traversa poteva benissimo entrare e suso da 3 metri poteva segnare et voilà siamo 4-0 risultato per niente bugiardo. 

Giampaolo fino a ieri era il nuovo Sarri.

Per me può giocare trequartista in un 4231, o a sinistra sia mezzala o esterno nel 433.

Non credo che Suso lo escluda o viceversa, poi ovvio che se hai Sanchez gioca lui e non Calha.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Febbraio 2018)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Com'era? Scarsoglu? Bidonoglu?
> 
> LOL



Questo è uno dei rari casi in cui mi prendo volentieri gli sfottò


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Febbraio 2018)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Com'era? Scarsoglu? Bidonoglu?
> 
> LOL



Sono felicissimo di essermi sbagliato, gran bel giocatore,sono passato dal coprirlo di insulti ad adorarlo, sembra il cugino di quello che si inciampava sul pallone.

Spero che saranno felici anche i Malaventurah's



Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Questo è uno dei rari casi in cui mi prendo volentieri gli sfottò



Ma chissenefrega degli sfottò me li prendo tutta la vita se poi il Milan vince


----------



## Aron (19 Febbraio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe farmi trascinare dall'entusiasmo, ma non ci riesco.  Almeno finché non sarà lui a trascinare la squadra, e non viceversa.
> 
> Partiamo da un punto fermo: non poteva essere il giocatore che inciampava su se stesso visto nei primi mesi, su questo siamo tutti d'accordo.
> Ma io non vedo tutti questi motivi per incensarlo così, se non appunto la clamorosa differenza rispetto al cadavere amatoriale che c'era prima.
> ...




Neanch'io approvo molto questa esaltazione generale per Calhanoglu. E' tornato a riacquisire il valore di cartellino per cui è stato pagato, senza per altro essere ancora tornato ai livelli di quand'era in Bundesliga.

Stiamo parlando del giocatore più talentuoso della rosa dopo Suso, mica di un Borini un po' più tecnico. 
Quando sfornerà con regolarità assist mostruosi, concretizzerà punizioni meravigliose e creerà occasioni da goal dal nulla con una palla tagliata o un colpo di tacco, allora ecco che avremo il vero Calhanoglu.

Guardando il bicchiere mezzo pieno, è già tanto averlo recuperato abbastanza per essere un degno titolare.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe farmi trascinare dall'entusiasmo, ma non ci riesco.  Almeno finché non sarà lui a trascinare la squadra, e non viceversa.
> 
> Partiamo da un punto fermo: non poteva essere il giocatore che inciampava su se stesso visto nei primi mesi, su questo siamo tutti d'accordo.
> Ma io non vedo tutti questi motivi per incensarlo così, se non appunto la clamorosa differenza rispetto al cadavere amatoriale che c'era prima.
> ...



Bel post.

Sull'avere un giudizio equilibrato mi trovi più che d'accordo, sul giudizio tecnico meno.

Hakan non lo vedo come Suso, ha caratteristiche piuttosto diverse e i due possono coesistere eccome in un 433 con due mezzali come Jack e Kessie. Certamente per funzionare bene è necessario che la squadra sia corta e le mezzali appoggino l'azione, come ha fatto benissimo Jack ieri e come fa sempre.

Il problema è che i due esterni si cercano ancora poco, ieri gli spazi c'erano per cercarsi sul palo lontano ma non lo hanno fatto spesso. Con il piede che hanno Suso e Hakan possono scandagliare tutto il campo e trovarsi quando vogliono... è un meccanismo che devono affinare ancora, decisamente, ma il potenziale è enorme. E quando ci riescono possono isolarsi nell'uno contro uno e sono dolori per qualunque terzino al mondo 

Tra i due però il turco è decisamente giocatore più verticale, che attacca meglio la profondità e può essere più incisivo in area. Ieri è vero che il 4312 stretto di Giampaolo ha aiutato tanto il nostro gioco, ma lo stesso potremo fare tranquillamente anche a Roma, dove gli esterni di difesa sono il punto debole dei giallorossi.

Ma negli ultimi metri Suso e Hakan devono per forza migliorare gli automatismi e le scelte. Come detto ieri da Gattuso in conferenza, hanno tardato troppo il passaggio in tantissime occasioni nel secondo tempo, avrebbero dovuto cercarsi di più e la Samp allora l'avremmo mangiata viva.

Paragoni con l'anno scorso non reggono, di simile c'è solo il modulo perchè interpretazione e interpreti sono radicalmente diversi.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (19 Febbraio 2018)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Però guardando l'altra faccia della medaglia giocando così non sempre sbaglieremo i rigori, quella traversa poteva benissimo entrare e suso da 3 metri poteva segnare et voilà siamo 4-0 risultato per niente bugiardo.
> 
> Giampaolo fino a ieri era il nuovo Sarri.
> 
> ...



Infatti la partita contro la Samp ha dimostrato il contrario: che c'è un'ottima sinergia tra i due.

Possiamo anche sognare un'ala veloce che attacchi gli spazi, ma allora probabilmente non avremmo avuto quel cambio di gioco che ha portato al gol. Poi sostenere che si è vinto solo 1 a 0 per demerito di Hakan è una cosa lontana dalla verità. 
Mi pare che ci sia sempre una smania di sognare un Milan diverso: giocasse un'ala pura ci si lamenterebbe perchè non ha le caratteristiche di Chalanoglu.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (19 Febbraio 2018)

Un Hakannonata !


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe farmi trascinare dall'entusiasmo, ma non ci riesco.  Almeno finché non sarà lui a trascinare la squadra, e non viceversa.
> 
> Partiamo da un punto fermo: non poteva essere il giocatore che inciampava su se stesso visto nei primi mesi, su questo siamo tutti d'accordo.
> Ma io non vedo tutti questi motivi per incensarlo così, se non appunto la clamorosa differenza rispetto al cadavere amatoriale che c'era prima.
> ...



Questo mi sembra un falso mito comunque.

Calhanoglu in area ci arriva bene, non ha le qualità fisiche per imporsi (e comunque il pallone Suso-Calabria non lo fanno mai arrivare sul secondo palo, credo sia voluto). Se leva l'uomo a Bonaventura sul dischetto a me va bene comunque.


----------



## Garrincha (19 Febbraio 2018)

Una linea d'attacco Hakan - Cutrone - Suso presuppone che il resto della squadra veda molto di più la porta e contribuisca di più in numero si realizzazioni, almeno due o tre se non quattro centrocampisti dovrebbero andare in doppia cifra o avvicinarsi e anche i difensori dovrebbero portarne più di qualcuno perché a meno di non sovvertire le statistiche personali fino ad oggi non è un terzetto nel complesso prolifico


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (19 Febbraio 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Una linea d'attacco Hakan - Cutrone - Suso presuppone che il resto della squadra veda molto di più la porta e contribuisca di più in numero si realizzazioni, almeno due o tre se non quattro centrocampisti dovrebbero andare in doppia cifra o avvicinarsi e anche i difensori dovrebbero portarne più di qualcuno perché a meno di non sovvertire le statistiche personali fino ad oggi non è un terzetto nel complesso prolifico



Non condivido: Suso è uno che segna tanto, non si può dire il contrario; Hakan d'altra parte avesse tante occasioni da tiro come ieri farebbe un gol a partita.


----------



## Andrea89 (19 Febbraio 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non condivido: Suso è uno che segna tanto, non si può dire il contrario; Hakan d'altra parte avesse tante occasioni da tiro come ieri farebbe un gol a partita.



Hai un concetto molto elastico di "uno che segna tanto". Suso crea tanto, indubbiamente, ma per quanto riguarda la finalizzazione ha numeri da centrocampista.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (19 Febbraio 2018)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Hai un concetto molto elastico di "uno che segna tanto". Suso crea tanto, indubbiamente, ma per quanto riguarda la finalizzazione ha numeri da centrocampista.



Le statistiche di chi sta avanti nelle classifiche cannonieri sono gonfiate da doppiette e triplette. Suso è costante e fa gol pesanti, senza tirare rigori, e poche punizioni (mi viene in mente solo quello contro il Cagliari). 
Tu dici che sia sotto la media degli altri esterni della Serie A?

Stesso discorso per Chalanoglu. Per le cui statistiche bisogna attendere. Se no possiamo dire che sia uno che tira ma non segna, basandoci solo sulla partita contro la Samp.


----------



## Andrea89 (19 Febbraio 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Le statistiche di chi sta avanti nelle classifiche cannonieri sono gonfiate da doppiette e triplette. Suso è costante e fa gol pesanti, senza tirare rigori, e poche punizioni (mi viene in mente solo quello contro il Cagliari).
> Tu dici che sia sotto la media degli altri esterni della Serie A?
> 
> Stesso discorso per Chalanoglu. Per le cui statistiche bisogna attendere. Se no possiamo dire che sia uno che tira ma non segna, basandoci solo sulla partita contro la Samp.



Ormai seguo solo il Milan, non ho la più pallida idea di come siano messi gli altri esterni del campionato.
So che Suso prima del gol segnato al Friuli non ne faceva uno da novembre. E' senza dubbio un calciatore che crea tantissimo, sia come assist veri e propri che come "quantità" di azioni pericolose (prendendo come esempio il gol segnato ieri da Bonaventura, è lui che ha creato spazio a Calabria, oppure la doppietta di Cutrone alla Spal, nasce da due sue giocate) ma lui segna pochino. Ad oggi 6 gol, uno solo in più di Bonaventura che gioca proprio da centrocampista.


----------



## Garrincha (19 Febbraio 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Le statistiche di chi sta avanti nelle classifiche cannonieri sono gonfiate da doppiette e triplette. Suso è costante e fa gol pesanti, senza tirare rigori, e poche punizioni (mi viene in mente solo quello contro il Cagliari).
> Tu dici che sia sotto la media degli altri esterni della Serie A?
> 
> Stesso discorso per Chalanoglu. Per le cui statistiche bisogna attendere. Se no possiamo dire che sia uno che tira ma non segna, basandoci solo sulla partita contro la Samp.



Suso l'anno scorso ha fatto 7 gol, Insigne, Salah, Callejon, Keita, Papu Gomez il doppio o più 

Hakan in Bundesliga diciamo cinque in media col Bayer in tre anni 

Le statistiche non sono immutabili e magari quest'anno ne fanno venti a testa ma come dicevo sopra ad oggi come ali sono sterili

Dai alle altre ali anche un paio di doppiette in stagione rimane il fatto che hanno segnato almeno in cinque altre partite circa rispetto ai due rossoneri, sempre per difetto una decina di punti in più in classifica li hanno portati


----------



## Chrissonero (19 Febbraio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe farmi trascinare dall'entusiasmo, ma non ci riesco.  Almeno finché non sarà lui a trascinare la squadra, e non viceversa.
> 
> Partiamo da un punto fermo: non poteva essere il giocatore che inciampava su se stesso visto nei primi mesi, su questo siamo tutti d'accordo.
> Ma io non vedo tutti questi motivi per incensarlo così, se non appunto la clamorosa differenza rispetto al cadavere amatoriale che c'era prima.
> ...



Per me invece altro che problema finchè Hakan e Suso giocano come ieri possiamo solo migliorare, poi c’è anche una statistica molto interessante della Opta, nel 2018 in Serie A il Milan è la squadra che ha tirato più in porta con una media di diciotto conclusioni: nei cinque maggiori campionati europei hanno fatto meglio solo Tottenham e Real Madrid.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe farmi trascinare dall'entusiasmo, ma non ci riesco.  Almeno finché non sarà lui a trascinare la squadra, e non viceversa.
> 
> Partiamo da un punto fermo: non poteva essere il giocatore che inciampava su se stesso visto nei primi mesi, su questo siamo tutti d'accordo.
> Ma io non vedo tutti questi motivi per incensarlo così, se non appunto la clamorosa differenza rispetto al cadavere amatoriale che c'era prima.
> ...



Sono curioso di vedere il tridente famoso con Conti terzino destro. Lui potrebbe essere l’ala che attacca in profonditá il secondo palo che ci manca. Lui all’Atalanta fece quasi 10 gol quasi tutti alla Callejon. Forse é lui il tassello mancante, nonostante Calabria stia facendo onde.


----------



## arcanum (20 Febbraio 2018)

Non è detto che Chala e Suso debbano giocare per forza come Callejon/Insigne o ElSha/Perotti.
Gattuso credo abbia impostato il gioco diversamente, un gioco in cui gli esterni d'attacco possono tranquillamente tirare da fuori (loro specialità), cercare eccezionalmente l'imbucata in area ma soprattutto metterla in mezzo, dove devono esser presenti 2-3 giocatori.
Non è un caso che i gol son venuti a volte da Tap in di Cutrone su tiri da fuori non trattenuti dal portiere oppure grazie alle imbucate di Bonaventura e Kessie.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Suso l'anno scorso ha fatto 7 gol, Insigne, Salah, Callejon, Keita, Papu Gomez il doppio o più
> 
> Hakan in Bundesliga diciamo cinque in media col Bayer in tre anni
> 
> ...



Già, le statistiche sono impietose e parlano in modo chiaro.
Ma bisogna fare un distinguo tra il prima e dopo Gattuso, perchè nelle ultime partite Hakan e Suso sono arrivati alla conclusione con frequenza impressionante, se avessero avuto più precisione nel tiro e nell'ultimo passaggio avremmo segnato sicuramente di più.

Diciamo che se continuano il trend recente sono destinati entrambi a segnare molto di più di quanto fatto in passato in carriera.


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ho un idea clamorosa: Hakan Chslanoglu davanti la difesa la prossima stagione.

Ha una visione di gioco clamorosa, alla Pirlo.

Why not??


----------



## Eziomare (28 Febbraio 2018)

WyllyWonka91 ha scritto:


> Ho un idea clamorosa: Hakan Chslanoglu davanti la difesa la prossima stagione.
> 
> Ha una visione di gioco clamorosa, alla Pirlo.
> 
> Why not??


Per quanto lo conosco secondo me in quella posizione andrebbe nel panico, tecnicamente e' senz'altro sopraffino, ma e' troppo lento di testa, necessita di quella frazione di secondo in piu' per effettuare la giocata.
Credo sia un suo difetto intrinseco, non troppo limabile ne' tantomeno eliminabile.
La rapidita' di pensiero e' uno dei prerequisiti imprescindibili per qualsiasi regista di alto livello.
Poi boh, magari mi sbaglio.


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Per quanto lo conosco secondo me in quella posizione andrebbe nel panico, tecnicamente e' senz'altro sopraffino, ma e' troppo lento di testa, necessita di quella frazione di secondo in piu' per effettuare la giocata.
> Credo sia un suo difetto intrinseco, non troppo limabile ne' tantomeno eliminabile.
> La rapidita' di pensiero e' uno dei prerequisiti imprescindibili per qualsiasi regista di alto livello.
> Poi boh, magari mi sbaglio.



Può darsi eh... Pirlo sapeva dove passarla prima che gli srrivase palla, era questa la sua caratteristica principale.
Ma Hakan come esterno non può giocarci, li abbiamo bisogno di uno che spacca le partite con le sue accellerazioni.. O lo spostiamo, mezz'ala o davanti la difesa, oppure ahimè, farà tanta panchina.


----------



## arcanum (28 Febbraio 2018)

Oppure andremo sul 4231, con chala trequartista e a sinistra un'ala vera da 15 gol stagionali.
Bonaventura potrà giocare a rotazione in qualsiasi posizione dietro la punta, trequartista o esterno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Febbraio 2018)

WyllyWonka91 ha scritto:


> Ho un idea clamorosa: Hakan Chslanoglu davanti la difesa la prossima stagione.
> 
> Ha una visione di gioco clamorosa, alla Pirlo.
> 
> Why not??


Perché non ha le doti di posizionamento necessarie, sia nel corpo a corpo, che nella lettura delle linee di passaggio; inoltre, non ha proprio l'inclinazione a mantenere la posizione in quella zona, essendo un giocatore molto verticale. 
L'unico posizione in cui si può reinventarlo è la mezzala.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Febbraio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perché non ha le doti di posizionamento necessarie, sia nel corpo a corpo, che nella lettura delle linee di passaggio; inoltre, non ha proprio l'inclinazione a mantenere la posizione in quella zona, essendo un giocatore molto verticale.
> L'unico posizione in si può reinventarlo è la mezzala.



Secondome potrebbe cambiare lato e giocare a destra davanti, a Leverkusen lo faceva


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Febbraio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Secondome potrebbe cambiare lato e giocare a destra davanti, a Leverkusen lo faceva


Come riserva di Suso?


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Febbraio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Come riserva di Suso?


Riserva, alternativa, sostituto se viene ceduto, dipende che tipo di esterno arriva.


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perché non ha le doti di posizionamento necessarie, sia nel corpo a corpo, che nella lettura delle linee di passaggio; inoltre, non ha proprio l'inclinazione a mantenere la posizione in quella zona, essendo un giocatore molto verticale.
> L'unico posizione in cui si può reinventarlo è la mezzala.



È da vedere... Io non so giudicare a pieno se prima non lo si prova.
Certo mezz'ala sarebbe più indicato per caratteristiche, chissà.. ma dipende da che esterno arriva.
Se arriva un regista avanzato - alla Di Maria - vedo meglio Jack come mezz'ala; se al contrario arrivasse un puma sulla sinistra - un Keità - Chala sarebbe perfetto per sfruttare inserimenti e tagli della punta esterna, essendo più statico e creativo di Jack.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Febbraio 2018)

WyllyWonka91 ha scritto:


> È da vedere... Io non so giudicare a pieno se prima non lo si prova.
> Certo mezz'ala sarebbe più indicato per caratteristiche, chissà.. ma dipende da che esterno arriva.
> Se arriva un regista avanzato - alla Di Maria - vedo meglio Jack come mezz'ala; se al contrario arrivasse un puma sulla sinistra - un Keità - Chala sarebbe perfetto per sfruttare inserimenti e tagli della punta esterna, essendo più statico e creativo di Jack.


Puntare ad un profilo come Di Maria sarebbe stupido, avendo già Suso. Deve arrivare un giocatore alla Keita e a quel punto l'arretramento in mediana, magari in competizione con Jack, diventerebbe una naturale conseguenza.


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Puntare ad un profilo come Di Maria sarebbe stupido, avendo già Suso. Deve arrivare un giocatore alla Keita e a quel punto l'arretramento in mediana, magari in competizione con Jack, diventerebbe una naturale conseguenza.



Puntare a giocatori di fama mondiale non è mai stupido, soprattutto se si parla di Di Maria. Magari arrivasse.. non vedo profili superiori a lui da poter raggiungere sinceramente., soprattutto al prezzo di cui si parla - 30/35 mln. 
Vedo bene Fekir oltre Di Maria, molto forte e mi sembra anche abbastanza prolifico, ma per il resto profili superiori non penso arrivino. Lo spero, ma non penso...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Febbraio 2018)

WyllyWonka91 ha scritto:


> Puntare a giocatori di fama mondiale non è mai stupido, soprattutto se si parla di Di Maria. Magari arrivasse.. non vedo profili superiori a lui da poter raggiungere sinceramente., soprattutto al prezzo di cui si parla - 30/35 mln.
> Vedo bene Fekir oltre Di Maria, molto forte e mi sembra anche abbastanza prolifico, ma per il resto profili superiori non penso arrivino. Lo spero, ma non penso...


Già Fekir sarebbe più sensato, tatticamente, visto che ama più dell'argentino andare senza palla e attaccare la profondità.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Sbaglia tutto lo sbagliabile davanti alla porta
Comunque ha messo il rigore, dai, era il sesto della lista sarebbe stata una mazzata se lo sbagliava
E chi lo avrebbe mai detto qualche mese fa che sarebbe riuscito a stare in campo 120'


----------



## hiei87 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Gli mancano ancora cattiveria e convinzione in fase di conclusione, ma per il resto riesce a rendersi sempre utile. Stasera gli sono venute anche alcune giocate, come l'azione personale attorno al 90°, la punizione e il lancio in occasione del gol mangiato da Kalinic. In più il rigore, ed ero sicuro l'avrebbe sbagliato.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (28 Febbraio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sbaglia tutto lo sbagliabile davanti alla porta
> Comunque ha messo il rigore, dai, era il sesto della lista sarebbe stata una mazzata se lo sbagliava
> E chi lo avrebbe mai detto qualche mese fa che sarebbe riuscito a stare in campo 120'



Nulla da dire in quanto a corsa, professionalità e sacrificio, però è vero, non è possibile che sia così sterile in area di rigore.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Febbraio 2018)

Più lo vedo e più mi convinco del suo impiego da mezzala; per fare l'esterno non ha né l'attacco della profondità, né il senso del goal, né la velocità, né il dribbling, ma ha una gestione del pallone eccellente e grande gamba, che gli permetterebbero di diventare una buonissima mezzala di possesso, secondo me.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Febbraio 2018)

Al rigore ho pensato “ lo sbaglia sicuro “ e invece no. 
Questo è arrivato che era un pulcino piano piano sta diventando una tigre. Non molla MAI


----------



## Jaqen (28 Febbraio 2018)

Non è quello che ci serve lì. Cioé giocare con Suso e lui è troppo limitante.


----------



## alcyppa (28 Febbraio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Più lo vedo e più mi convinco del suo impiego da mezzala; per fare l'esterno non ha né l'attacco della profondità, né il senso del goal, né la velocità, né il dribbling, ma ha una gestione del pallone eccellente e grande gamba, che gli permetterebbero di diventare una buonissima mezzala di possesso, secondo me.



È dall'estate che dico che il suo ruolo è la mezzala, bisogna iniziare a lavorare in tal senso.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Febbraio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> È dall'estate che dico che il suo ruolo è la mezzala, bisogna iniziare a lavorare in tal senso.


Giusto continuare così fino alla fine dell'anno, ma qualche esperimento da mezzala lo inizierei a fare.


----------



## Mille e una notte (1 Marzo 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> E chi lo avrebbe mai detto qualche mese fa che sarebbe riuscito a stare in campo 120'


Esattamente, ci siamo dimenticati con che condizione fisica ha iniziato la stagione. 

Questo senza contare Il fattore, ovvero che la squadra era nel caos più totale. Basti vedere che nonostante la qualità in difesa che adesso stiamo vedendo pure Bonucci era diventato un brocco


----------



## alcyppa (1 Marzo 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Giusto continuare così fino alla fine dell'anno, ma qualche esperimento da mezzala lo inizierei a fare.



Si si, la quadra per quest'anno è questa ma in partite meno pesanti (ammesso che eistano) inizierei a provarlo li.


----------



## koti (1 Marzo 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Più lo vedo e più mi convinco del suo impiego da mezzala; per fare l'esterno non ha né l'attacco della profondità, né il senso del goal, né la velocità, né il dribbling, ma ha una gestione del pallone eccellente e grande gamba, che gli permetterebbero di diventare una buonissima mezzala di possesso, secondo me.


Vero, il salto di qualità può farlo solo li.


----------



## Stex (1 Marzo 2018)

Secondo me può fare il trequartista dietro una punta nel 4231 o nel 4312


----------



## Kayl (1 Marzo 2018)

fisicamente mi sta davvero sorprendendo, come lo stesso Rino ha detto. Ma ormai è chiaro che lui è uno che finché non molla le gambe non gli cedono. Da quando è entrato in forma lo vediamo prendere falli e scattare anche al novantesimo.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Marzo 2018)

In due ripartenze sbaglia la scelta della giocata ma l'errore più grave e che ne sottolinea i limiti nella sua interpretazione del ruolo lo commette quando imbeccato da bonucci sbaglia il controllo orientato che gli avrebbe aperto il campo per avviarsi tutto solo verso la porta.
In un'altra occasione poi da dentro l'area di sinistro non prende la porta.
Corre tantissimo, mette tanta qualità nella costruzione del gioco e nella gestione della palla ma i conti in zona gol con lui non tornano mai da quella parte.


----------



## The Ripper (1 Marzo 2018)

non mi piace, lo sapete, ma in questo momento non abbiamo di meglio
nel derby può essere decisivo, ne sono convinto. da quel lato può far male.

poi, a fine stagione, da vendere o panchinare


----------



## Boomer (1 Marzo 2018)

Solo secondo me potrebbe fare benissimo da mezz'ala?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Marzo 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Solo secondo me potrebbe fare benissimo da mezz'ala?



Anche secondo me.

Da ala sarà sempre un ripiego, può anche far bene perchè ha qualità, intelligenza e applicazione, ma non ha lo spunto in velocità che in quel ruolo serve.
Da mezz'ala deve solo imparare, ma non avrebbe limitazioni tecnico-atletiche.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (1 Marzo 2018)

"È vero, tutto vero. Il Lato Oscuro, i Jedi, sono reali." Han Solo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Marzo 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In due ripartenze sbaglia la scelta della giocata ma l'errore più grave e che ne sottolinea i limiti nella sua interpretazione del ruolo lo commette quando imbeccato da bonucci sbaglia il controllo orientato che gli avrebbe aperto il campo per avviarsi tutto solo verso la porta.
> In un'altra occasione poi da dentro l'area di sinistro non prende la porta.
> *Corre tantissimo, mette tanta qualità nella costruzione del gioco e nella gestione della palla* ma i conti in zona gol con lui non tornano mai da quella parte.


Immagina questo in mezzo al campo.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Marzo 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Immagina questo in mezzo al campo.



Per mettere lui a centrocampo pero' dovresti sacrificare Bonaventura. Scelta dura da fare al momento.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Marzo 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Per mettere lui a centrocampo pero' dovresti sacrificare Bonaventura. Scelta dura da fare al momento.



Penso sia piú un discorso di prospettiva, nell’ottica di acquisire un’ala sinistra veloce tipo Bailey o Chiesa. Come utilizzare Hakan? Seo do me tra lui e Jack per il posto di mezz’ala si puó vedere.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Marzo 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Per mettere lui a centrocampo pero' dovresti sacrificare Bonaventura. Scelta dura da fare al momento.


E perché? Si ruota.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Marzo 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Penso sia piú un discorso di prospettiva, nell’ottica di acquisire un’ala sinistra veloce tipo Bailey o Chiesa. Come utilizzare Hakan? Seo do me tra lui e Jack per il posto di mezz’ala si puó vedere.



Sisi, non c'e' dubbio.



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E perché? Si ruota.



Vero anche questo.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (2 Marzo 2018)

Chi come me conosce bene il Turco, sa che sta rendendo ancora al 50% delle sue possibilità. Sempre creduto in lui e continuerò a farlo. Vedrete che col tempo inizierà a fare gol e assist. Ricordiamo che ha appena iniziato ad ingranare eh


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Marzo 2018)

Oggi l'ha fatta grossa. Ospina ci stava regalando un rigore e Calhanolgu ha deciso di non accettare questo regalo. Una follia in una partita di tale importanza. Veramente inaccettabile.
Ed ovviamente pochi minuti dopo il nostro quasi-rigore subiamo il vantaggio del Arsenal andando in confusione totale. 

Questo andamento della gara a mio avvisa é proprio colpa di Calhanoglu. Poi ovviamente Rodriguez e Calabria oggi fanno rimpiangere Mesbah e Constant, Bonaventura ha dimenticato a giocare a calcio, ma la partita l'ha indirizzata Calhanoglu con il suo errore.


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Marzo 2018)

Stasera impalpabile e colpevole per il non-rigore. Comunque uno che gioca nel suo ruolo qualche gol deve segnarlo, se non si sblocca presto in questo senso potrebbe essere un problema.


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Marzo 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Stasera impalpabile e colpevole per il non-rigore. Comunque uno che gioca nel suo ruolo qualche gol deve segnarlo, se non si sblocca presto in questo senso potrebbe essere un problema.



Non ci azzecca nulla nel ruolo di esterno, è ovvio. E' stato grave non prendere un'ala al posto suo quest'estate


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2018)

E' uno normale. Sicuramente non da grande Milan.


----------



## DrHouse (8 Marzo 2018)

Lui, Suso e Bonaventura possono giocare nella Fiorentina o nel Torino


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Marzo 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Lui, Suso e Bonaventura possono giocare nella Fiorentina o nel Torino



Sempre equilibrati i giudizi


----------



## DrHouse (8 Marzo 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Sempre equilibrati i giudizi



Concedo il beneficio del dubbio al turco.

Sugli altri due sono due anni che ho lo stesso parere, anche nelle vittorie: buoni per il quinto o sesto posto.
Ho 350 interventi in merito...


----------



## The Ripper (8 Marzo 2018)

vnon mi sembra più forte di iago falque... anzi....
dovrebbe essere quello che guida la squadra, vista anche l'esperienza internazionale, e invece è tra i peggiori.

stiamo tirando a campare con sta gente. poi i tifosi credono alla champions...pfff...ma dove vogliamo andare????


----------



## fra29 (11 Marzo 2018)

Potesse usare le mani la tirerebbe sempre e comunque fuori...
Balistica imbarazzante...


----------



## The Ripper (11 Marzo 2018)

non giocherebbe manco nel genoa


----------



## Milanista (11 Marzo 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> non giocherebbe manco nel genoa



laxalt è meglio


----------



## fra29 (11 Marzo 2018)

Malissimo.. o si riesce a riciclarlo a centrocampo oppure non può fare il titolare con,questo modulo..


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Marzo 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Malissimo.. o si riesce a riciclarlo a centrocampo oppure non può fare il titolare con,questo modulo..



Anche secondo me bisognerebbe arrivare a questa soluzione.

Bonaventura è anche in riserva, dalla prossima passerei a due punte contemporaneamente.


----------



## mandraghe (11 Marzo 2018)

Male, però si deve ricordare che non gioca nel suo ruolo. 

Gioca esterno d'attacco, perché non abbiamo nessuno in rosa che possa fare quel ruolo. Ci fosse un esterno vero bisognerebbe vederlo giocare da mezzala.


----------



## Dexter (11 Marzo 2018)

Milanista ha scritto:


> laxalt è meglio



Parliamone, al posto di R.Rodriguez come lo vedete?


----------



## Zenos (11 Marzo 2018)

Sarebbe bastato un deulofeu a gennaio al suo posto...maledetto Mirabilandia


----------



## goleador 70 (11 Marzo 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> non giocherebbe manco nel genoa



Certo certo
Ecco quello che rivoleva Birsa

Famose una risata va..


----------



## Sotiris (11 Marzo 2018)

sempre al tuo fianco Hakan, stai giocando tutte le partite in un ruolo non del tutto tuo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Marzo 2018)

Da ala è inutile. Si potrebbe pure mettere a centrocampo se solo avessimo uno da schierare al suo posto da esterno


----------



## goleador 70 (11 Marzo 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> sempre al tuo fianco Hakan, stai giocando tutte le partite in un ruolo non del tutto tuo.



.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Marzo 2018)

Ora ha un senso dentro il campo ma non ci mette mai nulla di straordinario.
Mi spiace dirlo ma siamo migliorabili nel ruolo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (12 Marzo 2018)

Fa il suo ma non eccelle in nulla in quella posizione. Io finito quest'anno d'adattamento lo vorrei vedere in un ruolo e con competenze "alla Ozil", ovvero assist-man e con licenza di tirare da fuori (cosa che però Ozil non fa mai ahah)


----------



## Ragnet_7 (12 Marzo 2018)

Può avere un senso se gli troviamo un ruolo a centrocampo, ma per l'anno prossimo serve un esterno d'attacco di ruolo che possa definirsi tale. Basta falsi attaccanti che non segnano mai. Quest'anno abbiamo realizzato una miseria di 38 goal in campionato, uno score veramente vergognoso.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Marzo 2018)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Certo certo
> Ecco quello che rivoleva Birsa
> 
> Famose una risata va..



Eh già. Sta facendo una stagione della Madonna il nostro turco 
Numeri superiori a Birsa 

Probabilmente hai comprato la sua maglietta, se no converresti con me che Calhahahahanoglu è una delusione su tutta la linea.


----------



## goleador 70 (12 Marzo 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Eh già. Sta facendo una stagione della Madonna il nostro turco
> Numeri superiori a Birsa
> 
> Probabilmente hai comprato la sua maglietta, se no converresti con me che Calhahahahanoglu è una delusione su tutta la linea.


Te invece converrai che sta facendo tutta la fascia tutte le partite anziché il trequartista nel 4231? E nonostante questo è molto al di sotto del suo potenziale ma non sta facendo male da quando c'è Rino..
Se poi davvero devo sentire che è meglio Birsa mi faccio una risata..Ahahahahahahah

Per quanto riguarda la maglia, l'ho comprata e ne vado pure fiero..non devo giustificare nulla perché non sono un fantoccio ipocrita


----------



## The Ripper (12 Marzo 2018)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Te invece converrai che sta facendo tutta la fascia tutte le partite anziché il trequartista nel 4231? E nonostante questo è molto al di sotto del suo potenziale ma non sta facendo male da quando c'è Rino..
> Se poi davvero devo sentire che è meglio Birsa mi faccio una risata..Ahahahahahahah
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la maglia, l'ho comprata e ne vado pure fiero..non devo giustificare nulla perché non sono un fantoccio ipocrita



"Tutta la fascia"... mamma mia che esagerazione! Manco fosse Cuadrado!
Trequartista c'ha giocato e ha fatto pena. Anche con i movimenti arriva a giocare per vie centrali, ma sbaglia puntualmente la giocata.
Non sta facendo male assolutamente... ma non dà un valore aggiunto così come non lo darebbe Birsa. Non ho detto che Birsa sia più forte, ho detto soltanto che non lo fa rimpiangere. Fa il compitino, e visto che l'alternativa è Sborini, direi che va bene anche così fino a giugno, dopodiché tanti saluti se possibile.

Non avevo alcun dubbio che tu avessi la sua maglia. Ma proprio nessuno.
Si capisce da come ne parli e da come lo giustifichi anche quando perde palla. Manca solo che dici, all'ennesimo cross troppo alto: "Eh ma non abbiamo attaccanti che riescano a saltare 1 metro e mezzo..."


----------



## goleador 70 (12 Marzo 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> "Tutta la fascia"... mamma mia che esagerazione! Manco fosse Cuadrado!
> Trequartista c'ha giocato e ha fatto pena. Anche con i movimenti arriva a giocare per vie centrali, ma sbaglia puntualmente la giocata.
> Non sta facendo male assolutamente... ma non dà un valore aggiunto così come non lo darebbe Birsa. Non ho detto che Birsa sia più forte, ho detto soltanto che non lo fa rimpiangere. Fa il compitino, e visto che l'alternativa è Sborini, direi che va bene anche così fino a giugno, dopodiché tanti saluti se possibile.
> 
> ...



In realtà durante le partite non commento mai, quindi non giustifico proprio nulla..
Comunque sia sarò sempre al fianco di questo giocatore finché ci metterà l'anima come sta facendo 

Il potenziale c'è e verrà fuori tutto..non scendo dal carro indipendentemente dalla maglia..


----------



## The Ripper (12 Marzo 2018)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> In realtà durante le partite non commento mai, quindi non giustifico proprio nulla..
> Comunque sia sarò sempre al fianco di questo giocatore finché ci metterà l'anima come sta facendo
> 
> Il potenziale c'è e verrà fuori tutto..non scendo dal carro indipendentemente dalla maglia..



non è questione di carro. E' questione di essere oggettivi.
Il potenziale...il potenziale... alla sua età e con la sua esperienza la parola POTENZIALE non deve esistere più. Dovrebbe essere praticamente un giocatore fatto...
Esplode tardi? Non possiamo permetterci di aspettarlo.
Semplice.


----------



## Kutuzov (12 Marzo 2018)

Ma questo le ha viste le punizioni di DYbala?


----------



## Stex (12 Marzo 2018)

Perché non piglia mai la porta? Basterebbe che beccasse il portiere che respinge e si crea in occasione. Invece alta o tranquilla tra le braccia del portiere...


----------



## danielemann (12 Marzo 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> non è questione di carro. E' questione di essere oggettivi.
> Il potenziale...il potenziale... alla sua età e con la sua esperienza la parola POTENZIALE non deve esistere più. Dovrebbe essere praticamente un giocatore fatto...
> Esplode tardi? Non possiamo permetterci di aspettarlo.
> Semplice.



Il giocatore è fatto è pronto solo che è discontinuo


----------



## goleador 70 (12 Marzo 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> non è questione di carro. E' questione di essere oggettivi.
> Il potenziale...il potenziale... alla sua età e con la sua esperienza la parola POTENZIALE non deve esistere più. Dovrebbe essere praticamente un giocatore fatto...
> Esplode tardi? Non possiamo permetterci di aspettarlo.
> Semplice.



Chi come me l'ha visto giocare in Bundesliga e CL sa di cosa parlo..


----------



## Serginho (12 Marzo 2018)

I giocatori a 24 anni fatti e finiti, che tocca leggere


----------



## Boomer (15 Marzo 2018)

Non aveva perso la coordinazione?


----------



## WeedoMilan (15 Marzo 2018)

Tralasciando il gol per me in questi primi 10' è stato un altro giocatore, ora vediamo il resto della partita e scopriamo come si comporta
Però ho visto tanta tanta qualità e gioco verticale da parte sua


----------



## hiei87 (15 Marzo 2018)

Ha fatto quello che ha sempre dimostrato di saper fare. Non è un caso se tutti quelli che l'avevano seguito in Bundes erano esaltati per il suo acquisto. Speriamo trovi maggiore convinzione e, di conseguenza, continuità, poi l'anno prossimo dovremo fare qualche ragionamento sulla sua collocazione in campo.


----------



## Serginho (15 Marzo 2018)

Gran bel gol, mi ha ricordato quello di Seedorf contro lo Schalke nel 2005


----------



## David Gilmour (15 Marzo 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ha fatto quello che ha sempre dimostrato di saper fare. Non è un caso se tutti quelli che l'avevano seguito in Bundes erano esaltati per il suo acquisto. Speriamo trovi maggiore convinzione e, di conseguenza, continuità, poi l'anno prossimo dovremo fare qualche ragionamento sulla sua collocazione in campo.



Mezzala sinistra di riserva (io lì sogno Modric finchè non si ritira) o trequartista titolare se si cambia modulo, secondo me.


----------



## goleador 70 (15 Marzo 2018)

Gran gol..speriamo continui così....


----------



## DrHouse (15 Marzo 2018)

Penso che col 4312 con Silva e un’altra punta (stasera Cutrone fuori da tutto), possa fare meglio.


----------



## hiei87 (15 Marzo 2018)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Mezzala sinistra di riserva (io lì sogno Modric finchè non si ritira) o trequartista titolare se si cambia modulo, secondo me.



Ci può stare. Ora come ora, se arrivasse un'ala di ruolo, si giocherebbe il posto con Bonaventura. Jack da maggiori garanzie, anche se il miglior Calhanoglu (ad essere onesti l'abbiamo visto solo a sprazzi) gli sarebbe superiore. Bisogna vedere poi eventualmente come si adatterà al ruolo. Le caratteristiche le ha, l'età è dalla sua, la voglia mi pare ce la metta. Certo, i precedenti con Montella non sono stati incoraggianti, ma c'erano parecchie attenuanti...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Marzo 2018)

La cosa che mi fa più rabbia è che sto ragazzo ha tirato fuori un gran gol , ha dimostrato una sportività ENORME all'andata e alla fine lo ciappa nel cul. Invece la feccia antisportiva e simulatrice si becca il rigore e passa.

Praticamente volente o meno fanno in modo di rendere tutti i calciatori dei simulatori antisportivi.

Secondo voi Hakan alla prossima non si butterà ricordando questa serata?

Eppure lo sport vero è nel suo comportamento


----------



## Kayl (15 Marzo 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ci può stare. Ora come ora, se arrivasse un'ala di ruolo, si giocherebbe il posto con Bonaventura. Jack da maggiori garanzie, anche se il miglior Calhanoglu (ad essere onesti l'abbiamo visto solo a sprazzi) gli sarebbe superiore. Bisogna vedere poi eventualmente come si adatterà al ruolo. Le caratteristiche le ha, l'età è dalla sua, la voglia mi pare ce la metta. Certo, i precedenti con Montella non sono stati incoraggianti, ma c'erano parecchie attenuanti...



Ha dimostrato di avere tutta la capacità di fare fase difensiva, spesso fa più il tornante che l'ala. Da trequartista sarebbe costantemente pressato e per quanto abbia un gran piede non ha la velocità di pensiero per giocare di prima con continuità ed è una cosa che nel calcio attuale non ti concede nessuno, infatti in Serie A solo la Sampdoria gioca con quello schema e l'abbiamo fatta sembrare una squadra di lega pro proprio perché lasciava le fasce scopertissime con quel sistema. Da mezzala avrebbe meno pressione e più possibilità di inserirsi al limite dell'area.


----------



## Kayl (15 Marzo 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi fa più rabbia è che sto ragazzo ha tirato fuori un gran gol , ha dimostrato una sportività ENORME all'andata e alla fine lo ciappa nel cul. Mentre la feccia antisportiva si becca il rigore e passa.
> 
> Praticamente volente o meno fanno in modo di rendere tutti i calciatori dei simulatori antisportivi.
> 
> ...



ma non è buttarsi, Chala se non avesse semplicemente saltato sarebbe stato travolto ed era rigore netto senza discutere.


----------



## Boomer (15 Marzo 2018)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Ha dimostrato di avere tutta la capacità di fare fase difensiva, spesso fa più il tornante che l'ala. Da trequartista sarebbe costantemente pressato e per quanto abbia un gran piede non ha la velocità di pensiero per giocare di prima con continuità ed è una cosa che nel calcio attuale non ti concede nessuno, infatti in Serie A solo la Sampdoria gioca con quello schema e l'abbiamo fatta sembrare una squadra di lega pro proprio perché lasciava le fasce scopertissime con quel sistema. Da mezzala avrebbe meno pressione e più possibilità di inserirsi al limite dell'area.



Sono d'accordo anche io che da mezz'ala potrebbe fare benissimo ma deve migliorare negli inserimenti da dietro che sono fondamentali. Li Jack Bonaventura è uno dei migliori in circolazione.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Marzo 2018)

Kayl ha scritto:


> ma non è buttarsi, Chala se non avesse semplicemente saltato sarebbe stato travolto ed era rigore netto senza discutere.



E' stato corretto, sapeva che poteva saltarlo e l'ha fatto. Cosa che dovrebbero fare tutti i giocatori. E' un po' come quando alcuni allargano la gamba per prendere quella del giocatore avversario e beccarsi il rigore. C'è il contatto netto e il fallo, però è cercato e per come vedo io le cose non è sportivo. Ovviamente a essere corretti ci si rimette sempre però


----------



## koti (16 Marzo 2018)

Oggi il migliore, non ho capito perchè Gattuso lo abbia sostituito. Comunque deve mantenersi su questi livelli sempre, finora è sempre stato molto discontinuo.


----------



## hiei87 (16 Marzo 2018)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Ha dimostrato di avere tutta la capacità di fare fase difensiva, spesso fa più il tornante che l'ala. Da trequartista sarebbe costantemente pressato e per quanto abbia un gran piede non ha la velocità di pensiero per giocare di prima con continuità ed è una cosa che nel calcio attuale non ti concede nessuno, infatti in Serie A solo la Sampdoria gioca con quello schema e l'abbiamo fatta sembrare una squadra di lega pro proprio perché lasciava le fasce scopertissime con quel sistema. Da mezzala avrebbe meno pressione e più possibilità di inserirsi al limite dell'area.



Magari da trequartista avrebbe più libertà di movimento e di azione, ma non credo si andrà verso un modulo simil Samp, nè su un 4-2-3-1. La soluzione mezz'ala potrebbe essere la migliore, anche perchè, con Bonaventura, avremmo già titolare e sostituto, e non servirebbe andare sul mercato.


----------



## rossonerosud (16 Marzo 2018)

Gol meraviglioso a parte, ieri mi è piaciuto moltissimo. Ma mi sta piacendo moltissimo dall'inizio della gestione Gattuso. Mezzala sinistra, ecco il suo ruolo. Molta qualità ma anche corsa e quantità. E con Bonaventura pronto a giocarsi il posto con lui, abbiamo risolto il problema della mezzala sinistra.


----------



## rossonerosud (16 Marzo 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Oggi il migliore, non ho capito perchè Gattuso lo abbia sostituito. Comunque deve mantenersi su questi livelli sempre, finora è sempre stato molto discontinuo.



Secondo me lo ha sostituito per farlo riposare per domenica, tanto ormai la qualificazione era andata.


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Marzo 2018)

Grande spirito oggi, ha giocato come un leone


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Marzo 2018)

Ho negli occhi il recupero da dietro in scivolata su un giocatore del Chievo: deve giocare mezzala! Davanti non ha la gamba e gli strappi; si veda la differenza con Suso che manda sistematicamente al bar gli avversari.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Marzo 2018)

Sotto sotto chi lo criticava , oggi la partita l'ha vinta lui. 

Che grinta e che piedi. Questo il prossimo anno arerà la Serie A


----------



## rot-schwarz (18 Marzo 2018)

il migliore dei nostri oggi


----------



## Boomer (18 Marzo 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ho negli occhi il recupero da dietro in scivolata su un giocatore del Chievo: deve giocare mezzala! Davanti non ha la gamba e gli strappi; si veda la differenza con Suso che manda sistematicamente al bar gli avversari.



Suso è un giocatore unico nel suo genere se devo dire la verità. Quando è in giornata se non lo raddoppi quando è spalle alla porta è un costante pericolo. Ha un baricentro basso , una tecnica e una velocità nei primi metri che gli consentono cambi di direzione improvvisi che mandano tutti fuori giri. Se migliorasse la qualità delle decisioni sarebbe un vero top player.


----------



## WeedoMilan (18 Marzo 2018)

Eppure sta giocando male rispetto a come credo sia, l'abbiamo visto a sprazzi con l'arsenal cosa può dare davvero


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Marzo 2018)

Speriamo sia più continuo perchè per qualità non è secondo a nessuno


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Marzo 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Suso è un giocatore unico nel suo genere se devo dire la verità. Quando è in giornata se non lo raddoppi quando è spalle alla porta è un costante pericolo. Ha un baricentro basso , una tecnica e una velocità nei primi metri che gli consentono cambi di direzione improvvisi che mandano tutti fuori giri. Se migliorasse la qualità delle decisioni sarebbe un vero *top player*.


Per me lo è, ma non è completato da una punta decisiva ed un esterno forte dall'altro lato; Suso, quest'anno come un anno fa, è solo nel tridente offensivo.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (18 Marzo 2018)

Partitone bestiale! Se solo guadagnasse più freddezza nel calciare farebbe una valanga di goal. Spesso è precipitoso o frettoloso nella scelta.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (18 Marzo 2018)

Metamorfosi assurda rispetto a quale giocatore montelliano che dopo 10 minuti aveva già il fiatone...


----------



## Kayl (18 Marzo 2018)

WeedoMilan ha scritto:


> Eppure sta giocando male rispetto a come credo sia, l'abbiamo visto a sprazzi con l'arsenal cosa può dare davvero



con un bonaventura inesistente che al massimo invece di torgliergli un avversario gliene aggiunge uno ci credo.. Gli serve un'ala veloce e tecnica davanti che gli tolga pressione e gli dia maggiori alternative di gioco.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Marzo 2018)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Metamorfosi assurda rispetto a quale giocatore montelliano che dopo 10 minuti aveva già il fiatone...



Incredibile veramente, pare un altro giocatore. Adesso quando parte con la palla nei piedi ha la tecnica per dribblare. 

*E vi ripeto , questo è il Calhanoglu all 80% del suo potenziale. *


----------



## ralf (18 Marzo 2018)

Piano piano sta tornando a giocare sui livelli che aveva fatto vedere a Leverkusen, speriamo continui cosi.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Marzo 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per me lo è, ma non è completato da una punta decisiva ed un esterno forte dall'altro lato; Suso, quest'anno come un anno fa, è solo nel tridente offensivo.



Concordo, non so dire in Europa, ma in Italia Suso è un top player,
folle chi lo cederebbe per due banane


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Marzo 2018)

Incredibile, ha bisogno di aver giocato bene la partita prima per giocare bene quella dopo, non so se mi spiego.
Deve crescere tanto di testa, perché quando gioca libero come oggi fa paura.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (18 Marzo 2018)

Fortone. Cresce sempre di più. Ti stavamo aspettando turco10


----------



## rossonerosud (18 Marzo 2018)

Cresce sempre di più, non sbaglia più una partita. Oggi benissimo, come contro l'Arsenal. Da mezzala può diventare un giocatore di livello altissimo, da grandissima squadra.


----------



## el_gaucho (18 Marzo 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per me lo è, ma non è completato da una punta decisiva ed un esterno forte dall'altro lato; Suso, quest'anno come un anno fa, è solo nel tridente offensivo.



Mi sembra davvero evidente che debba fare la mezzala con un esterno veloce in attacco. Speriamo anche la società la pensi così.


----------



## Ermenegildo (18 Marzo 2018)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Mi sembra davvero evidente che debba fare la mezzala con un esterno veloce in attacco. Speriamo anche la società la pensi così.



D’accordissimo, ha tutto per diventare una grande mezzala, mentre per fare l’attaccante esterno gli manca la capacita’ di inserirsi in area con continuita’ e la rapidità. Con la sua visione di gioco e la sua capacità in fase di contrasto in mezzo al campo ci starebbe a fagiolo.


----------



## neversayconte (18 Marzo 2018)

Stanno sbocciando il giglio turco e il tulipano portoghese. 
L'anno prossimo questi portano a spasso tre quarti di serie A.


----------



## emamilan99 (18 Marzo 2018)

L'anno prossimo deve arrivare un esterno sinistro rapido per mettere hakan mezzala.


----------



## Lambro (18 Marzo 2018)

Strepitoso HAkan, è un giocatore che mi eccita perchè si vede che potrebbe fare tutto al top, ma già ora è un giocatore superiore.

Per quelli che parlano di Suso top player, insomma il ragazzo deve capire che la fase difensiva si fa' in modo feroce e con rabbia e costanza, se vuole un giorno giocare nel real o nel barca, ha ancora l'età per crescere ulteriormente sotto il punto di vista tattico.
Poi con vicino uno che gli si sovrappone spesso o che gli suggerisce la giocata, anche liberandolo da qualche avversario, diventa divestante.
ma siamo offtopic direi.


----------



## goleador 70 (18 Marzo 2018)

Anche oggi dopo Londra migliore in campo..

Strano..visto che per qualcuno non giocherebbe titolare nemmeno nel Genoa..


----------



## Milanista (18 Marzo 2018)

Assolutamente da far giocare in mezzo, prendere ala sinistra. Lo capirà, il novello direttore?


----------



## el_gaucho (18 Marzo 2018)

Ermenegildo ha scritto:


> D’accordissimo, ha tutto per diventare una grande mezzala, mentre per fare l’attaccante esterno gli manca la capacita’ di inserirsi in area con continuita’ e la rapidità. Con la sua visione di gioco e la sua capacità in fase di contrasto in mezzo al campo ci starebbe a fagiolo.



Sono anni che diciamo che ci manca una mezzala tecnica. Speriamo la dirigenza si accorga che l’abbiamo in casa


----------



## Jackdvmilan (18 Marzo 2018)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Anche oggi dopo Londra migliore in campo..
> 
> Strano..visto che per qualcuno non giocherebbe titolare nemmeno nel Genoa..



anche "giocatore da spiaggia" ho sentito. Godo.


----------



## goleador 70 (18 Marzo 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> anche "giocatore da spiaggia" ho sentito. Godo.



Godo anch'io 

Ma penso dovrebbero farlo tutti i tifosi del Milan..questo perché ci ritroveremo un gran giocatore in casa che ha solo 24 anni


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Marzo 2018)

continua così...


----------



## Serginho (18 Marzo 2018)

.
[MENTION=121]Serginho[/MENTION] sei stato bannato a più riprese. E non capisci. Se continui, il prossimo ban è di un anno.


----------



## Love (18 Marzo 2018)

da lui voglio di più...non mi accontento...ha qualità...ha un piede importante...deve tirare di più da fuori...deve segnare su punizione perchè fino a pochi mesi fa era uno dei migliori se non il migliore a livello statistico...e deve tirare lui i rigori...voglio troppo dite...non secondo me...


----------



## tonilovin93 (18 Marzo 2018)

Lo stop perfetto a fine partita ce l ho ancora negli occhi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Marzo 2018)

Giocatore che quando è in forma si gode davvero.


----------



## Gunnar67 (18 Marzo 2018)

Non scherziamo, Chala è davvero forte, ma il punto è sempre il solito.


Parliamo di acquisti....
Silva = troppo giovane e viene da un altro campionato
Chala = viene da una lunga squalifica e sta recuperando il suo valore (che è comunque grande)
Kessie= ha dovuto pagare dazio venendo dalla provincia, inizia adesso a capirci qualcosa
Conti = poverino, si è rotto e comunque è giovanissimo
Musacchio = è lento

Chi avrebbe dovuto pertanto dovuto dare a tutti costoro l'input per partire? Bonucci, Biglia e Kalinic, ovvero gli uomini di esperienza.
Tolto il primo, che forse forse adesso si sta adattando al ridimensionamento, gli altri due sono inguardabili e quasi odiosi. Risultato, scommessa di Mirabelli appesa a un filo di speranziella (il quarto posto).


----------



## The Ripper (18 Marzo 2018)

finalmente una partita degna di un giocatore di calcio...
giocasse sempre così...


----------



## 7vinte (18 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Incredibile veramente, pare un altro giocatore. Adesso quando parte con la palla nei piedi ha la tecnica per dribblare.
> 
> *E vi ripeto , questo è il Calhanoglu all 80% del suo potenziale. *


Ti piace così tanto? È così forte? Cmq è ancora giovane e se già oggi è forte come tu dici potenzialmente porta a spasso mezza serie a


----------



## The P (18 Marzo 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Non scherziamo, Chala è davvero forte, ma il punto è sempre il solito.
> 
> 
> Parliamo di acquisti....
> ...



dai su... Biglia inguardabile. E' sempre nella posizione giusta, corre tanto, ma sopratutto corre bene. Da equilibrio e tempi. Come si fa a dire inguardabile?


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Marzo 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Non scherziamo, Chala è davvero forte, ma il punto è sempre il solito.
> 
> 
> Parliamo di acquisti....
> ...



Ma gli altri 2 sarebbero Bonucci e Biglia? Non ti sei accorto che Rino li ha resi il perno del suo Milan insieme a Kessiè e Romagnoli?

Edit: Letto male io, il Croato lo avevo già cancellato. Su Kalinic concordo, su Biglia no.


----------



## LukeLike (19 Marzo 2018)

Quello che mi sta stupendo di Hakan in questo periodo è l'attaccamento ai colori che sta dimostrando. A volte quando un nostro calciatore segna, più che l'esultanza del marcatore (e la mia), guardo quella dei compagni. Hakan esulta allo stesso modo sia che il gol lo realizzi lui, sia che lo realizzi un compagno di squadra, sintomatico del fatto che per lui la prestazione del gruppo conti più di quella individuale. Inoltre, il modo veemente di protestare per alcune scelte arbitrali lo trovo indicativo del fatto che ci tiene tanto a far bene ed a portare il risultato a casa. Insomma, se prima mi sembrava un agnellino spaesato con la faccia tipica di quello che "io manco ce volevo venì qua", ora fa anche il cattivo e rivolge tre "fankulen" al direttore di gara (stava anche per mettere le mani addosso a Cacciatore nel finale dopo un brutto fallo da dietro). 

Tutto quanto detto finora concerne l'aspetto caratteriale. Mi dà l'idea di essersi calato nel mondo Milan alla perfezione, di essersi integrato bene, di sentirsi parte importante di questo Milan. Da un punto di vista squisitamente tecnico, da Calhanoglu mi aspetto molto di più perché so che è più forte di così, ha piedi raffinitassimi, visione di gioco, tecnica individuale. Tuttavia, dei nuovi acquisti è quello che si è ambientato meglio e credo che i frutti di questo ambientamento rapido rispetto ad altri, li vedremo nella prossima stagione quando sboccerà una meravigliosa mezz'ala.


----------



## Boomer (19 Marzo 2018)

Biglia è fondamentale per la squadra. E' sempre nel posto giusto al momento giusto e aiuta tantissimo i difensori centrali. Non ha l'imbucata in profondità ed è una mancanza importante ma nelle ultime partite sta giocando bene.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Marzo 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Non scherziamo, Chala è davvero forte, ma il punto è sempre il solito.
> 
> 
> Parliamo di acquisti....
> ...



Biglia é semplicemente l’MVP del girone di ritorno della seria A quest anno.

Direi che se vai a vedere la storia dei calciomercati (in generale, di tutte le squadre) , azzeccare un acquisto su due é una percentuale irreale.
Direi che Mirabelli azzeccandone 6/7 su 11 é stato un marziano.

Complimenti a lui e alla societá, il lavoro di ricostruzione era ed é difficilissimo, loro stanno facendo miracoli, con Gattuso i veri MVP della stagione.


----------



## Il Genio (19 Marzo 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Non scherziamo, Chala è davvero forte, ma il punto è sempre il solito.
> 
> 
> Parliamo di acquisti....
> ...



Non ci siamo.
O non guardi le partite o lo fai da persona prevenuta.
Bonucci e Biglia, nel campionato che conta, ovvero da quando c'è Gattuso, hanno alzato il rendimento in maniera impressionante.
Ok, qualche sbavatura e qualche mezz'ora storta ci sta, non sono robot e sono comunque ancora parte di una squadra in formazione, ma stanno giocando partite sontuose.
Dei 5 che hai nominato ne hai comunque promossi 3, mentre Silva lo stiamo cominiciando a vedere adesso.
Su Musacchio ti chiedo di aspettare, perchè tu hai negli occhi il Musacchio dell'era Montella non di Gattuso.
Oggi, se te ne sei accorto, ha avuto due strappi palla al piede nei quali ha lasciato sul posto mezzo Chievo, se questo è un lento...


----------



## Pivellino (19 Marzo 2018)

Basterebbe equilibrio.
Prima parte di stagione disastrosa, adesso in netto recupero e mi è piaciuto tanto ieri.
Resta il fatto che hai acquistato una scommessa che ha messo 2/3 di stagione a carburare, fa pochi goal, non si è ancora ben sicuri di dove collocarlo.
Lui era uno da acquistare in più e non un titolare da buttare in mischia pensando ti facesse le uova d'oro.
Troppe scommesse abbiamo fatto.
Detto questo sono lieto che mi stia facendo ricredere. Ma deve segnare con continuità.


----------



## tonilovin93 (19 Marzo 2018)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Basterebbe equilibrio.
> Prima parte di stagione disastrosa, adesso in netto recupero e mi è piaciuto tanto ieri.
> Resta il fatto che hai acquistato una scommessa che ha messo 2/3 di stagione a carburare, fa pochi goal, non si è ancora ben sicuri di dove collocarlo.
> Lui era uno da acquistare in più e non un titolare da buttare in mischia pensando ti facesse le uova d'oro.
> ...



Non vuole essere una scusante ma veniva da sei mesi di calcio non giocato..Mirabelli lo disse che per il migliore chalanoglu c era da aspettare, ed abbiamo aspettato più del dovuto grazie ad una preparazione precaria


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Marzo 2018)

Ieri il migliore in campo Hakan.


----------



## rossonerosud (19 Marzo 2018)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Basterebbe equilibrio.
> Prima parte di stagione disastrosa, adesso in netto recupero e mi è piaciuto tanto ieri.
> Resta il fatto che hai acquistato una scommessa che ha messo 2/3 di stagione a carburare, fa pochi goal, non si è ancora ben sicuri di dove collocarlo.
> Lui era uno da acquistare in più e non un titolare da buttare in mischia pensando ti facesse le uova d'oro.
> ...



Si sa benissimo dove collocarlo: nel ruolo di mezzala. Ed infatti contro l'Arsenal lì è stato collocato. Il 90% delle partite le ha giocate da esterno d'attacco semplicemente perchè a sinistra... NON ABBIAMO UN ESTERNO D'ATTACCO. Tutto qui.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Marzo 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Questo mi sembra un falso mito comunque.
> 
> Calhanoglu in area ci arriva bene, non ha le qualità fisiche per imporsi (e comunque il pallone Suso-Calabria non lo fanno mai arrivare sul secondo palo, credo sia voluto). Se leva l'uomo a Bonaventura sul dischetto a me va bene comunque.


 [MENTION=2170]Djerry[/MENTION] visto che arriva a chiudere ?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Marzo 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Biglia é semplicemente l’MVP del girone di ritorno della seria A quest anno.
> 
> Direi che se vai a vedere la storia dei calciomercati (in generale, di tutte le squadre) , azzeccare un acquisto su due é una percentuale irreale.
> Direi che Mirabelli azzeccandone 6/7 su 11 é stato un marziano.
> ...





Il Genio ha scritto:


> Non ci siamo.
> O non guardi le partite o lo fai da persona prevenuta.
> Bonucci e Biglia, nel campionato che conta, ovvero da quando c'è Gattuso, hanno alzato il rendimento in maniera impressionante.
> Ok, qualche sbavatura e qualche mezz'ora storta ci sta, non sono robot e sono comunque ancora parte di una squadra in formazione, ma stanno giocando partite sontuose.
> ...


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Marzo 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ti piace così tanto? È così forte? Cmq è ancora giovane e se già oggi è forte come tu dici potenzialmente porta a spasso mezza serie a



Vai a vedere cosa faceva in Bundes prima della squalifica, era un portento. Praticamente quello che ha fatto domenica ( vincendo la partita praticamente da solo ) ma in più un cecchino con il tiro. 
Gli manca la sua caratteristica migliore, IL TIRO. Quando troverà fiducia e tornerà a tirare con convinzione da lontano vedrete che arriverà a 10/13 gol stagionali. 

tantissima roba.


----------



## smallball (20 Marzo 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> finalmente una partita degna di un giocatore di calcio...
> giocasse sempre così...



sarebbe tra i primi 3 in serie A,credo senza discussioni


----------



## smallball (20 Marzo 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Biglia é semplicemente l’MVP del girone di ritorno della seria A quest anno.
> 
> Direi che se vai a vedere la storia dei calciomercati (in generale, di tutte le squadre) , azzeccare un acquisto su due é una percentuale irreale.
> Direi che Mirabelli azzeccandone 6/7 su 11 é stato un marziano.
> ...



applausi!!!


----------



## Djerry (21 Marzo 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2170]Djerry[/MENTION] visto che arriva a chiudere ?





Che non sia Suso e che non sia del tutto assente in area sul lato debole non ci sono dubbi, ma permangono le mie perplessità sull'utilità vincente di una fattispecie del genere in un tridente offensivo, tanto più con lo spagnolo dall'altra parte ed una punta incompleta.

Al tempo stesso che non potesse essere quello dei primi 4 mesi credo che nemmeno il suo peggior nemico potesse crederlo, visto che il livello era insufficiente anche per uno standard amatoriale, ma nei commenti odierni temo che proprio quel periodo così negativo stia oggi facendo emergere la grande spaccatura ed emotività che ha creato il suo acquisto ed il suo impatto con Montella mentre tutte le nostre illusioni andavano a sud.

Si sta esaltando questo ragazzo perché, e ci mancherebbe pure, segna a porta vuota col Chievo (dopo che Cacciatore e Dainelli fanno una roba allucinante) o indovina una traiettoria da fuori con Ospina sorpreso, ma questa esaltazione mi pare derivare più dall'orgoglio di chi ha dovuto ingoiare bocconi amari inizialmente e proprio dal confronto catastrofico rispetto alla prima edizione del turco in rossonero.

La sua incapacità di alzare la testa negli ultimi 30 metri è qualcosa di inaccettabile, non riesce mai a coinvolgere qualcuno sia nello stretto che nella rifinitura al cross, anzi spesso si intestardisce a testa bassa cercando il tiro a tutti i costi anche da posizione decentrata.
Ha ritrovato la gamba e la fiducia, si nota, ma fa tutto ancora troppo freneticamente o con un tempo di gioco che manda fuori ritmo i compagni (non ha fenomeni intorno, c'è da dirlo).

Poi ovviamente non si chiede Mandzukic che taglia dentro sfruttando il movimento di Higuain, ma per caratteristiche intrinseche Calha è regolarmente perso se c'è da andare al contatto in area o mettere il corpo addosso per prendere un vantaggio, tanto è vero che gli unici due gol in campionato sono arrivati a Firenze e domenica praticamente a porta vuota su dormita clamorosa dell'esterno destro in diagonale.

Insomma, un po' di equilibrio non guasterebbe: non era uno da seconda categoria varesina, non mi pare certo così determinante e fenomenale come leggo in molti commenti.

Di sicuro è talmente emotivo e suscettibile a divagazioni nel rendimento da imporre, vista pure l'età, curiosità sulla sua evoluzione.
Ma nel tridente moderno oggi si vince con altro a mio modestissimo giudizio.


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Marzo 2018)

Se continua così sarà la mezzala titolare del prossimo anno al posto di Jack che supera già per intensità e visione di gioco. Al suo posto mi auguro sarà acquistata una vera punta esterna rapida.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Marzo 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Se continua così sarà la mezzala titolare del prossimo anno al posto di Jack che supera già per intensità e visione di gioco. Al suo posto mi auguro sarà acquistata una vera punta esterna rapida.


Kessiè ha la media di 1.4 contrasti e 0.5 intercetti a partita; Bonaventura 1 contrasto e 0.9 intercetti; Hakan 1.2 contrasti e 0.5 intercetti.
Insomma, il turco ha già i numeri difensivi sufficienti per poter fare la mezzala; la visione e la qualità tecnica, poi, farebbero il resto.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Marzo 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Che non sia Suso e che non sia del tutto assente in area sul lato debole non ci sono dubbi, ma permangono le mie perplessità sull'utilità vincente di una fattispecie del genere in un tridente offensivo, tanto più con lo spagnolo dall'altra parte ed una punta incompleta.
> 
> Al tempo stesso che non potesse essere quello dei primi 4 mesi credo che nemmeno il suo peggior nemico potesse crederlo, visto che il livello era insufficiente anche per uno standard amatoriale, ma nei commenti odierni temo che proprio quel periodo così negativo stia oggi facendo emergere la grande spaccatura ed emotività che ha creato il suo acquisto ed il suo impatto con Montella mentre tutte le nostre illusioni andavano a sud.
> 
> ...



E' un numero 10 prestato alla fascia e in quella zona di campo sta trovando spazio e tempi per giocare il suo calcio.
Credo che , facendo un piccolo parallelismo, l'asse di gioco calha-jack oggi possa essere paragonata a quella del napoli composta da hamsik-insigne perchè giocano lo stesso calcio fatto di scambi fitti e interscambi di posizione.
Calhanoglu può arrivare ai livelli di insigne(assist più/gol meno) perchè questo è il suo calcio.
Non sarà mai un keita nè tantomeno un mandzukic.
Il nostro non è un tridente offensivo ma un albero di natale , i gol che non arrivano dagli esterni di attacco dobbiamo chiederli al centravanti , alle mezze ali e ai terzini.
Altrimenti i conti non tornano.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Marzo 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' un numero 10 prestato alla fascia e in quella zona di campo sta trovando spazio e tempi per giocare il suo calcio.
> Credo che , facendo un piccolo parallelismo, l'asse di gioco calha-jack oggi possa essere paragonata a quella del napoli composta da hamsik-insigne perchè giocano lo stesso calcio fatto di scambi fitti e interscambi di posizione.
> Calhanoglu può arrivare ai livelli di insigne(assist più/gol meno) perchè questo è il suo calcio.
> Non sarà mai un keita nè tantomeno un mandzukic.
> ...


O semplicemente bisogna sostituire il turco; il nostro Insigne dev'essere Suso.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Marzo 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> O semplicemente bisogna sostituire il turco; il nostro Insigne dev'essere Suso.



Alla fine io credo che quando si debba mettere in campo una formazione si debba sempre fare il 'minimo comune multiplo' del talento con lo scopo di mettere in campo quanta più possibile gente che sappia giocare a calcio, qualcuno pure adattato o fuori ruolo se però ti innalza l'asticella generale.
Gattuso con questo materiale quest'anno ha allestito questo milan.
Chissà se con un centravanti da 20 gol, un attaccante esterno che strappa e un terzino dominante avrebbe allestito lo stesso milan.
Forse no.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Marzo 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Alla fine io credo che quando si debba mettere in campo una formazione si debba sempre fare il 'minimo comune multiplo' del talento con lo scopo di mettere in campo quanta più possibile gente che sappia giocare a calcio, qualcuno pure adattato o fuori ruolo se però ti innalza l'asticella generale.
> Gattuso con questo materiale quest'anno ha allestito questo milan.
> Chissà se con un centravanti da 20 gol, un attaccante esterno che strappa e un terzino dominante avrebbe allestito lo stesso milan.
> Forse no.


L'assetto trovato da Gattuso è stato il migliore possibile, non c'è dubbio, ma se l'estate prossima non pensi che si dovrebbe puntare un esterno/attaccante sulla sinistra e non un esterno/trequartista? Tra Suso e Hakan mi sembra palesemente migliore lo spagnolo, visto che condivide col turco la visione di gioco, ma, a differenza del collega, offre più dribbling e più goal. Io resto convinto che Hakan potrebbe svoltare da mezzala.

Kessiè-Biglia-Calhanoglu
Suso-Silva-Chiesa​


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Marzo 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'assetto trovato da Gattuso è stato il migliore possibile, non c'è dubbio, ma se l'estate prossima non pensi che si dovrebbe puntare un esterno/attaccante sulla sinistra e non un esterno/trequartista? Tra Suso e Hakan mi sembra palesemente migliore lo spagnolo, visto che condivide col turco la visione di gioco, ma, a differenza del collega, offre più dribbling e più goal. Io resto convinto che Hakan potrebbe svoltare da mezzala.
> 
> Kessiè-Biglia-Calhanoglu
> Suso-Silva-Chiesa​



Un attaccante da tridente che sia attaccante e non centrocampista ci serve eccome!!!
Non abbiamo gol, cambi di passo e presenza in area in quel ruolo.
Su calha mezz'ala l'idea stuzzica anche me ( con lui e jack avremmo il ruolo coperto ) però dentro al campo l'ho visto ancora poco e quando l'ho visto ho notato in lui delle difficoltà tecniche e tattiche soprattutto quando riceve palla spalle alla porta.
La gestione della palla di bonaventura tra le linee la vedo ancora superiore a quella del turco.
Mi potrei sbagliare ma mi pare che in fascia sia più a suo agio che non dentro al campo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Marzo 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Un attaccante da tridente che sia attaccante e non centrocampista ci serve eccome!!!
> Non abbiamo gol, cambi di passo e presenza in area in quel ruolo.
> Su calha mezz'ala l'idea stuzzica anche me ( con lui e jack avremmo il ruolo coperto ) però dentro al campo l'ho visto ancora poco e quando l'ho visto ho notato in lui delle difficoltà tecniche e tattiche soprattutto quando riceve palla spalle alla porta.
> La gestione della palla di bonaventura tra le linee la vedo ancora superiore a quella del turco.
> Mi potrei sbagliare ma mi pare che in fascia sia più a suo agio che non dentro al campo.


In realtà, Calhanoglu dovrebbe essere molto bravo anche spalle alla porta; l'ho viso più volte difendere bene palla soprattutto grazie alla grande tecnica. Non so, ma io ci vedo tutto della mezzala e se vuole diventare un grande calciatore, deve adattarsi lì, perché come esterno basta un Suso per metterlo in imbarazzo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Marzo 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Opinioni personali per carità, ma Hakan gli spazi li attacca eccome. E' molto veloce soprattutto in allungo, casomai deve imparare ad essere più incisivo e preciso nelle scelte sotto porta ma a me sembra che stia migliorando. Anche nell'ultima partita col Chievo nell'azione del rigore ha fatto esattamente il movimento in profondità di cui parliamo.
> 
> Poi nel ruolo di esterno ci sono eccellenze come Insigne e Neymar, per dire due grandi, che ugualmente non giocano in profondità ma che anzi rientrano sistematicamente in zona centrale, Hakan questo tipo di gioco lo può fare benissimo, col tiro che ha è un pericolo.
> Se cresce ancora nel ruolo di esterno d'attacco può diventare un giocatore che segna tanto, ha le caratteristiche perfette per farlo.
> ...


Per non continuare ad andare OT, ti ho quotato di qua dal topic di Suso. 
Forse non ci siamo capiti, Lineker. Calhanoglu, per caratteristiche, ti sembra un giocatore alla Keita? Alla Chiesa? Alla Son? Alla Salah? Non si tratta di opinioni ma di individuare le effettive caratteristiche di un giocatore. Biglia è un play basso o una mezzala? Kessiè è una mezzala o un play basso? Calhanoglu è un esterno/trequartista o un esterno/seconda punta? Sicuramente il primo tipo e può giocare da esterno, ma non con Suso; bisogna scegliere tra i due e tra i due il migliore è sicuramente lo spagnolo.
Tu - ma anche mefisto più su - mi citate il taglio col Chievo, ok, ma è ovvio che un giocatore schierato in quella posizione ti faccia il taglio sul secondo palo una volta ogni tanto; il problema è un altro: quante volte Calhanoglu fa quel taglio? Vi sembra un giocatore che ama tagliare? Parlo di caratteristiche, senza considerare che non ha gamba nemmeno per saltare l'uomo; cosa fondamentale per giocare in quella posizione, ma dove non migliorerà, perché non è mai stato nelle sue corte il dribbling, neanche al Leverkusen. 
Ripeto, io non voglio sbarazzarmi di Calhanoglu, perché lo ritengo una risorsa, ma cercherei altre soluzioni (la mezzala) per lui.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Marzo 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per non continuare ad andare OT, ti ho quotato di qua dal topic di Suso.
> Forse non ci siamo capiti, Lineker. Calhanoglu, per caratteristiche, ti sembra un giocatore alla Keita? Alla Chiesa? Alla Son? Alla Salah? Non si tratta di opinioni ma di individuare le effettive caratteristiche di un giocatore. Biglia è un play basso o una mezzala? Kessiè è una mezzala o un play basso? Calhanoglu è un esterno/trequartista o un esterno/seconda punta? Sicuramente il primo tipo e può giocare da esterno, ma non con Suso; bisogna scegliere tra i due e tra i due il migliore è sicuramente lo spagnolo.
> Tu - ma anche mefisto più su - mi citate il taglio col Chievo, ok, ma è ovvio che un giocatore schierato in quella posizione ti faccia il taglio sul secondo palo una volta ogni tanto; il problema è un altro: quante volte Calhanoglu fa quel taglio? Vi sembra un giocatore che ama tagliare? Parlo di caratteristiche, senza considerare che non ha gamba nemmeno per saltare l'uomo; cosa fondamentale per giocare in quella posizione, ma dove non migliorerà, perché non è mai stato nelle sue corte il dribbling, neanche al Leverkusen.
> Ripeto, io non voglio sbarazzarmi di Calhanoglu, perché lo ritengo una risorsa, ma cercherei altre soluzioni (la mezzala) per lui.



Beh Chalanoglu è un giocatore alla Chalanoglu  

"Alla Keita? Alla Chiesa? Alla Son? Alla Salah? " sono giocatori molto diversi l'uno da l'altro e sicuramente molto diversi da Hakan. Mica bisogna essere in un certo modo per giocare in un ruolo, ognuno lo interpreta per le caratteristiche che ha. Hakan ha un tocco eccellente, è dinamico e veloce, soprattutto in allungo, ha un tiro bomba (anche se lo abbiamo visto ancora poco): caratteristiche eccellenti per un'ala che rientra in mezzo.

E' l'ideale per giocare bene con Suso? In generale è una domanda mal posta, dipende dal contesto. Se hai una mezzala come Jack che riempie bene l'area, può andare benissimo. Se invece intendi dire che ci sarebbero giocatori più adatti allora sì probabilmente hai ragione, ma non sono facilmente accessibili.

Per cui la mia opinione è che qualora trovassimo un attaccante migliore di Hakan certamente il turco andrà provato nel ruolo di mezzala, dove però ora come ora non vale Jack per i motivi che ti scrivevo prima, nel frattempo però resta un'ottima soluzione, immediata e in prospettiva, anche con Suso dall'altra parte.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Marzo 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Beh Chalanoglu è un giocatore alla Chalanoglu
> 
> "Alla Keita? Alla Chiesa? Alla Son? Alla Salah? " sono giocatori molto diversi l'uno da l'altro e sicuramente molto diversi da Hakan. *Mica bisogna essere in un certo modo per giocare in un ruolo, ognuno lo interpreta per le caratteristiche che ha.* Hakan ha un tocco eccellente, è dinamico e veloce, soprattutto in allungo, ha un tiro bomba (anche se lo abbiamo visto ancora poco): caratteristiche eccellenti per un'ala che rientra in mezzo.
> 
> ...


1)Eh, ovvio, ma un giocatore con le caratteristiche di Calhanoglu c'è già ed è Suso, col quale non può giocare se vogliamo far fare il salto di qualità all'undici titolare. 

2)No, non può giocare con Suso, perché in un 4-3-3 almeno uno degli esterni deve tagliare per andare in area di rigore e non sulla trequarti; se sia Suso che Calhanoglu tagliano sulla trequarti, diventa sterile la manovra offensiva. E no, la mezzala che riempie l'area la devi avere a prescindere da chi gioca sugli esterni.


----------



## 7vinte (24 Marzo 2018)

Volevo chiedere a @Superlollo,che lo conosce bene,cime lo vede da mezz'ala. Con Montella li ha fatto male


----------



## Ragnet_7 (24 Marzo 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Volevo chiedere a @Superlollo,che lo conosce bene,cime lo vede da mezz'ala. Con Montella li ha fatto male



con Montella non beccava un passaggio, avrebbe fatto male anche da magazziniere.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Marzo 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Volevo chiedere a @Superlollo,che lo conosce bene,cime lo vede da mezz'ala. Con Montella li ha fatto male



Guarda io continuo a pensare che la sua posizione ideale sarebbe dietro le punte in un 4312. 
Li avrebbe tempo e spazio diverso . Come mezz’ala può farlo indubbiamente ma è un po’ “sprecato”


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Guarda io continuo a pensare che la sua posizione ideale sarebbe dietro le punte in un 4312.
> Li avrebbe tempo e spazio diverso . Come mezz’ala può farlo indubbiamente ma è un po’ “sprecato”



È un modulo d'altri tempi, lasciamo perdere....
Lo usa solo il Real Madrid ma è poco credibile come 4312, e poi va be con quei fenomeni i numeri contano fino a un certo punto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Marzo 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> È un modulo d'altri tempi, lasciamo perdere....
> Lo usa solo il Real Madrid ma è poco credibile come 4312, e poi va be con quei fenomeni i numeri contano fino a un certo punto.


Anche perché quell'1 dietro le due punte come lo si è sempre visto (stile Valderrama, Zico, Zidane, Riquelme, Redondo, Rui Costa ecc.) non può più esistere; il trequartista statico che "illumina" non ha più ragion d'essere, non perché non ne nascano più, ma perché le squadre sono tutte più preparate e anche un Chievo qualsiasi saprebbe soffocare un chiodo sulla trequarti, per quanto tecnico sappia essere.
In quella posizione, nel nuovo calcio, giocano gli incursori, come Nainggolan l'anno scorso o Dele Alli quest'anno; i trequartisti esistono ancora, ma oramai giocano esterni: Bernardo Silva, Suso, Insigne, James Rodriguez, David Silva, Juan Mata, Christian Eriksen, Coutinho, Pulisic sono tutti trequartisti che giocano da esterni o al limite da mezze ali. 
Dunque no, il ruolo ideale di Calhanoglu non è "1" dietro due punte, ma o esterno o mezzala; il problema è che da esterno non è un grande trequartista (già Suso gli è superiore); pertanto, o si adatta da mezzala e diventa grande lì, oppure può tornarsene in provincia e restare un 10 incompiuto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Marzo 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Anche perché quell'1 dietro le due punte come lo si è sempre visto (stile Valderrama, Zico, Zidane, Riquelme, Redondo, Rui Costa ecc.) non può più esistere; il trequartista statico che "illumina" non ha più ragion d'essere, non perché non ne nascano più, ma perché le squadre sono tutte più preparate e anche un Chievo qualsiasi saprebbe soffocare un chiodo sulla trequarti, per quanto tecnico sappia essere.
> In quella posizione, nel nuovo calcio, giocano gli incursori, come Nainggolan l'anno scorso o Dele Alli quest'anno; i trequartisti esistono ancora, ma oramai giocano esterni: Bernardo Silva, Suso, Insigne, James Rodriguez, David Silva, Juan Mata, Christian Eriksen, Coutinho, Pulisic sono tutti trequartisti che giocano da esterni o al limite da mezze ali.
> Dunque no, il ruolo ideale di Calhanoglu non è "1" dietro due punte, ma o esterno o mezzala; il problema è che da esterno non è un grande trequartista (già Suso gli è superiore); pertanto, o si adatta da mezzala e diventa grande lì, oppure può tornarsene in provincia e restare un 10 incompiuto.



Non sono così convinto, in una squadra con un gioco Hakan>>>Suso.
Chiaro, probabilmente è più da 4231 che da 433, ma penso che l'idea possa anche essere quella.
Jack Wilshere sarebbe un grande indizio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Marzo 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non sono così convinto, in una squadra con un gioco Hakan>>>Suso.
> Chiaro, probabilmente è più da 4231 che da 433, ma penso che l'idea possa anche essere quella.
> Jack Wilshere sarebbe un grande indizio.


Suso ha più dribbling e più goal di Calhanoglu; non vedo in che modo il turco potrebbe insidiarlo da esterno.


----------



## mil77 (25 Marzo 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Suso ha più dribbling e più goal di Calhanoglu; non vedo in che modo il turco potrebbe insidiarlo da esterno.



mah più gol. questa stagione se non sbaglio suso ha fatto 7 gol Hakan 5. poi Suso è al terzo o 4 anno in Italia e per diventare e un buon giocatore ha dovuto fare 6 mesi in prestito al Genoa. Hakan è al primo anno in Italia...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Marzo 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> mah più gol. questa stagione se non sbaglio suso ha fatto 7 gol Hakan 5. poi Suso è al terzo o 4 anno in Italia e per diventare e un buon giocatore ha dovuto fare 6 mesi in prestito al Genoa. Hakan è al primo anno in Italia...


A me sembra che lo spagnolo veda meglio la porta, maggiormente in grado di saltare l'avversario e andare in goal, rispetto a Calhanoglu che un paio li ha messi a porta praticamente sguarnita; il fattore dribbling, poi, non è trascurabile per un esterno e il turco l'uomo lo salta molto raramente.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Marzo 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> 1)Eh, ovvio, ma un giocatore con le caratteristiche di Calhanoglu c'è già ed è Suso, col quale non può giocare se vogliamo far fare il salto di qualità all'undici titolare.
> 
> 2)No, non può giocare con Suso, perché in un 4-3-3 almeno uno degli esterni deve tagliare per andare in area di rigore e non sulla trequarti; se sia Suso che Calhanoglu tagliano sulla trequarti, diventa sterile la manovra offensiva. E no, la mezzala che riempie l'area la devi avere a prescindere da chi gioca sugli esterni.



Rispetto il tuo parere, che però non condivido. Per me possono benissimo giocare e bene insieme, dipende dal contesto.

Però se dovessimo agganciare sul mercato un esterno offensivo con caratteristiche più da punta andrebbe benissimo, per carità, e a quel punto indietreggiare Hakan da mezzala perchè no... ma giocatori con quelle caratteristiche, che poi sappiano anche fare la fase difensiva, costano più di Suso e Hakan messi insieme, non ne vedo nessuno alla portata.

Nel frattempo me li tengo stretti tutti e due francamente. Con il SA vedremo come ci dovremo muovere questa estate, non escludo che Suso lo dovremo cedere per forza e a quel punto il problema non si pone, cosciente del fatto però che giocatori del suo livello costano dai 60 milioni in su.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Marzo 2018)

Io sto fenomeno non lo sto vedendo. Ha dei lampi ogni tanto, ma finisce lì.


----------



## 7vinte (31 Marzo 2018)

Quella traversa


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Marzo 2018)

Oggi ha giocato benissimo, a parte assist e traversa ha fatto tante giocate interessanti.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Marzo 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Oggi ha giocato benissimo, a parte assist e traversa ha fatto tante giocate interessanti.



C'è gente che lo critica pure. Buona partita oggi.


----------



## hiei87 (31 Marzo 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io sto fenomeno non lo sto vedendo. Ha dei lampi ogni tanto, ma finisce lì.



Beh, stiamo dicendo che la juventus ha vinto soprattutto perchè ha giocatori che magari dormono tutta la partita e poi trovano la giocata decisiva, lui in 90° ha fatto l'assit per Silva (che valeva sa sè il gol), quello per Bonucci e la traversa, più diversi altri spunti. Anche dal punto di vista della continuità è in crescita, ma quelle giocate in un big match basterebbero da sole. Da quale altro calciatore del Milan ci si può aspettare giocate decisive in un match così importante? Forse solo Suso, ma finora contro squadre vere ha spesso deluso...


----------



## Love (31 Marzo 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io sto fenomeno non lo sto vedendo. Ha dei lampi ogni tanto, ma finisce lì.



assist per silva che andava solo appoggiato in rete...assist per bonucci e traversa...tutto questo allo juventus stadium...non contro la solbiatese...fenomeno non è ma è assolutamente un ottimo giocatore...per il momento...e io mi aspetto una crescita importante nei prossimi anni...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Marzo 2018)

Rino lo ha massacrato nelle interviste post-partita. Secondo me un po' ingiustamente.


----------



## Jino (31 Marzo 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Rino lo ha massacrato nelle interviste post-partita. Secondo me un po' ingiustamente.



Non è vero, non era niente di personale, ha preso come esempio il "gesto" di Chala, sbagliato concettualmente se si vuole diventare grandi, sia come calciatore, sia come squadra. 

E' semplicemente un esempio per tutti di cosa non va fatto per fare il salto di qualità, ed è successo ad un ragazzo che per applicazione è uno dei più positivi della rosa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Marzo 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non è vero, non era niente di personale, ha preso come esempio il "gesto" di Chala, sbagliato concettualmente se si vuole diventare grandi, sia come calciatore, sia come squadra.
> 
> E' semplicemente un esempio per tutti di cosa non va fatto per fare il salto di qualità, ed è successo ad un ragazzo che per applicazione è uno dei più positivi della rosa.



Secondo me è sbagliato fare nomi di singoli davanti alle telecamere, soprattutto per errori non clamorosi. 
Dopo infatti in conferenza ha capito di avere sbagliato e ha rettificato.


----------



## Black (31 Marzo 2018)

al di là dell'errore sul gol, grande partita di Hakan contro un grande avversario.


----------



## Boomer (31 Marzo 2018)

Black ha scritto:


> al di là dell'errore sul gol, grande partita di Hakan contro un grande avversario.



Poveraccio ha dovuto farsi tutto il campo perchè Malaventura camminava e si era fermato al limite dell'area dove non c'era nessuno.


----------



## Jino (1 Aprile 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo me è sbagliato fare nomi di singoli davanti alle telecamere, soprattutto per errori non clamorosi.
> Dopo infatti in conferenza ha capito di avere sbagliato e ha rettificato.



Non aveva fatto nomi...sul subito...poi da sky l'hanno stuzzicato e lui ha detto quello che pensa...cioè il nome. Ma non abbiamo certo perso per Chala, non scherziamo, abbiamo perso perchè tutti quanti hanno staccato la spina troppo presto.


----------



## goleador 70 (1 Aprile 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Poveraccio ha dovuto farsi tutto il campo perchè Malaventura camminava e si era fermato al limite dell'area dove non c'era nessuno.


.


----------



## goleador 70 (1 Aprile 2018)

Quella traversa grida ancora vendetta 
Che sfiga che abbiamo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Aprile 2018)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Quella traversa grida ancora vendetta
> Che sfiga che abbiamo



Se entrava facevamo subito dopo l'1-3. 
Ne sono certo. 
In quel momento la Juve era al tappeto, abbattuta e in confusione come mai l'ho vista quest'anno. Il nostro è lo stesso destino che ha avuto il Tottenham.


----------



## fra29 (1 Aprile 2018)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Quella traversa grida ancora vendetta
> Che sfiga che abbiamo



Giocata Seedorfiana.. ma allo Stadium è una maledizione..


----------



## goleador 70 (1 Aprile 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se entrava facevamo subito dopo l'1-3.
> Ne sono certo.
> In quel momento la Juve era al tappeto, abbattuta e in confusione come mai l'ho vista quest'anno. Il nostro è lo stesso destino che ha avuto il Tottenham.



Lo credo anch'io 
O comunque avremo controllato il risultato


----------



## goleador 70 (1 Aprile 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Giocata Seedorfiana.. ma allo Stadium è una maledizione..



Finirà prima o poi 
Ma anche la nostra sfiga..non se ne può più


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Aprile 2018)

Rino lo ha massacrato, secondo me giustamente. Spesso è stato supponente, però notevole l'assist per Silva, e gran tiro,peccato per la traversa. Deve alzare ancora di più l'asticella, così come gli altri.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Aprile 2018)

Sprazzi di gran classe e calcio di collo illegale, altro che il calcio di Dybala!!!!
Purtroppo su alcune ripartenze sbaglia le scelte e su una ci costa pure il gol.


----------



## WeedoMilan (6 Aprile 2018)

Sta diventando un Top Player, quando imbuca con l'interno in modo secco mi fa impazzire


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (9 Aprile 2018)

L'anno prossimo spero si riesca a farlo giocare mezz'ala, perche' la davanti serve un giocatore con caratteristiche diverse da lui.


----------



## Jaqen (9 Aprile 2018)

Mah......


----------



## vannu994 (9 Aprile 2018)

A me è uno di quelli che piace di più, è migliorato molto anche nella fase difensiva


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Aprile 2018)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Mah......



Anche per me resta un grosso "Mah"
Fino a quando giocheranno sia lui che Jack non renderanno mai a certi livelli, soprattutto se non in condizione eccezionale.
Deve giocare al posto dell'italiano ed imparare ad inserirsi in area.


----------



## Djici (9 Aprile 2018)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> A me è uno di quelli che piace di più, è migliorato molto anche nella fase difensiva



E vero che a livello difensivo e buono ma stiamo parlando di un giocatore che occupa il posto di esterno in un tridente.
Se dobbiamo essere contenti perche aiuta in fase difensiva allora non capisco la voglia di vendere a tutti i costa Elsha per esempio.

Pure lui aiutava in fase difensiva, e pure nettamente di piu di Calha. Inoltre era un vero esterno, ci dava velocita, qualche dribbling e qualche gol...

O cambia ruolo o fara tanta panchina l'anno prossimo (sempre che Mirabelli riesca a fare il suo ruolo per bene, quindi andando a prendere un esterno sinistro veloce, che punta l'uomo e capace di segnare).


----------



## DrHouse (9 Aprile 2018)

nella ripresa è calato e non poco.

io credo che una soluzione, a partita in corso e talvolta dall'inizio, tentare un rombo di centrocampo
Biglia
Kessie Bonaventura
Calhanoglu

con due punte davanti.

in questo modo non si pesta i piedi con Jack, Biglia non deve fare il passaggio verticale ma ci pensa Calha, hai due punte che allargano le difese per le mezzali, e in fase di pressing ha meno compiti, alternando le due punte a pressare.

non è un giocatore (al momento sicuro, il futuro non lo conosco, ma non credo a un upgrade, da attaccante, notevole... mezzala non saprei) da scudetto, ma oggi è uno dei migliori titolari.


----------



## Djici (9 Aprile 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Anche per me resta un grosso "Mah"
> Fino a quando giocheranno sia lui che Jack non renderanno mai a certi livelli, soprattutto se non in condizione eccezionale.
> Deve giocare al posto dell'italiano ed imparare ad inserirsi in area.



Non si inserira mai come un Kessie o un Jack perche non e nelle sue corde.
Mi andrebbe benissimo pure che facesse la mezzala alla Seedorf (pochissimi inserimenti ma tanta geometria e fantasia, cambi di gioco e tiro da fuori).


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Aprile 2018)

Deve giocare al posto di Jack, nel 4-3-3 ci serve un altro profilo come esterno.


----------



## cobalto59 (15 Aprile 2018)

Da quando c’è Gattuso è stato tra i migliori in campo in tutti i big match, Arsenal a San Siro a parte: Juventus, Inter, Roma, Lazio, Arsenal all’Emirates, oggi. 
Se si riuscisse a convertirlo da mezzala..


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (15 Aprile 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Deve giocare al posto di Jack, nel 4-3-3 ci serve un altro profilo come esterno.



Anche secondo me


----------



## fra29 (15 Aprile 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Deve giocare al posto di Jack, nel 4-3-3 ci serve un altro profilo come esterno.



Il prossimo anno Rino deve riuscire in questo certosino lavoro.
Se ci riesce abbiamo un potenziale big, un piccolo Modric o Iniesta (ovviamente estremizzando).
Troppo poco 8ncisivo davanti ma ha tecnica, controllo di palla (stop fantastici) e cambi di gioco da top..


----------



## goleador 70 (15 Aprile 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Deve giocare al posto di Jack, nel 4-3-3 ci serve un altro profilo come esterno.



Il prossimo anno 4231 con Hakan dietro la punta da 25 gol e Depay a sinistra


----------



## bmb (15 Aprile 2018)

Tecnicamente è 2 spanne sopra tutti gli altri. Ne servirebbero altri 2 come lui.


----------



## Jino (15 Aprile 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Tecnicamente è 2 spanne sopra tutti gli altri. Ne servirebbero altri 2 come lui.



Mah...nel senso che Hakan è un arco eccezionale...con lui servono le frecce, non altri archi... in questo Milan vedo tanti archi e poche frecce....


----------



## goleador 70 (18 Aprile 2018)

Assenza pesantissima 
Speriamo non sia nulla di grave


----------



## The Ripper (18 Aprile 2018)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Assenza pesantissima
> Speriamo non sia nulla di grave



eh già. ci è mancato il suo apporto, quello che ha mostrato in questa bella stagione


----------



## goleador 70 (18 Aprile 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> eh già. ci è mancato il suo apporto, quello che ha mostrato in questa bella stagione



Ahahahahahahahaha cambia sto disco stucchevole


----------



## goleador 70 (18 Aprile 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> eh già. ci è mancato il suo apporto, quello che ha mostrato in questa bella stagione



E comunque mi sembra evidente che oggi non abbiamo creato nulla
Guarda caso Hakan fuori


----------



## The Ripper (18 Aprile 2018)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> E comunque mi sembra evidente che oggi non abbiamo creato nulla
> Guarda caso Hakan fuori



le grandi palle gol create contro il Sassuolo con Hakan in campo 
Sicuramente dà qualcosa in iù risetto a Sborini,e su questo non ci piove.


----------



## goleador 70 (18 Aprile 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> le grandi palle gol create contro il Sassuolo con Hakan in campo
> Sicuramente dà qualcosa in iù risetto a Sborini,e su questo non ci piove.



Classico discorso in malafede e da persona che non vuole togliere il paraocchi pur di avere ragione

Comunque pensala come vuoi non me ne frega nulla


----------



## The Ripper (18 Aprile 2018)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Classico discorso in malafede e da persona che non vuole togliere il paraocchi pur di avere ragione
> 
> Comunque pensala come vuoi non me ne frega nulla



belle argomentazioni


----------



## Jackdvmilan (19 Aprile 2018)

Oggi ci è decisamente mancato!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Aprile 2018)

Giocatore ancora lungi dall'essere valutato per una squadra di ambizioni futura, ma per questa squadra di ADESSO, specialmente quella di Gattuso, è assolutamente fondamentale.


----------



## Jaqen (19 Aprile 2018)

Siamo messi davvero male a livello di organico se giustifichiamo il non gioco per l'assenza di Calha.....


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2018)

Ieri sera è mancato, ma più che mancato lui credo sia colpa di chi lo ha rimpiazzato.


----------



## goleador 70 (29 Aprile 2018)

Imprescindibile

C.V.D


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Aprile 2018)

Il migliore quest'oggi


----------



## Ragnet_7 (29 Aprile 2018)

il migliore di tutti e non solo oggi


----------



## bmb (29 Aprile 2018)

Altra caratura tecnica rispetto a tutti gli altri. Ripeto... Ce ne fossero un altro paio che andassero d'accordo col pallone come lui più un centravanti internazionale, ci sarebbe da divertirsi. Se il suo livello nella prossima stagione sarà quello di oggi si porterà a spasso mezza serie A.


----------



## goleador 70 (29 Aprile 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Altra caratura tecnica rispetto a tutti gli altri. Ripeto... Ce ne fossero un altro paio che andassero d'accordo col pallone come lui più un centravanti internazionale, ci sarebbe da divertirsi. Se il suo livello nella prossima stagione sarà quello di oggi si porterà a spasso mezza serie A.



.


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Aprile 2018)

NOn è un'ala, o fa il trequartista oppure deve essere provato con insistenza mezzala. Ha qualità, ma non ha il dribbling e la velocità per fare l'ala.


----------



## Jino (29 Aprile 2018)

Palla al piede sa inventare calcio, mi piacerebbe vederlo con compagni di squadra che sanno attaccare la profondità come si deve.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Aprile 2018)

Senza ombra di dubbio il migliore della rosa, si porta a spasso tecnicamente anche Suso


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (30 Aprile 2018)

Inutile lo voglio come Trequartista 
li x me sarebbe devastante 

ci vorrebbe un 1-2 li davanti 
magari una seconda punta(che scarti l'uomo) e una punta d'area
in stile Schevchenko(sapeva fare entrambe le cose) Inzaghi (va bhe e scontato)


----------



## Love (30 Aprile 2018)

sta migliorando di partita in partita...oggi gol non semplice soprattutto poi per come è stato fatto...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Aprile 2018)

quindi siamo passati dall'essere un bidone immeritevole della maglia numero 10, molti l'avevano rinominato "La Turca", ad essere l'unico giocatore da milan, il trequartista del futuro


----------



## PM3 (30 Aprile 2018)

Già ad oggi posso tranquillamente affermare che è stato il miglior giocatore della stagione. 
Da quando è stato recuperato da Gattuso è diventato il perno insostituibile della squadra. 
Come altri prima di me affermano, l'ala non è il suo ruolo. Deve stare al centro del gioco, o come mezzala o come trequartista.


----------



## Igor91 (30 Aprile 2018)

L'anno prossimo ci vogliono, considerando l'addio di Suso, almeno 3 esterni d'attacco / mezze punte. 
Hakan Chalanoglu è un giocatore che deve essere lasciato libero di esprimersi in mezzo al campo, che sia mascherato da mezz'ala in un 4-3-3 o da trequartista puro in un 4-2-3-1. Jack verrà avanzato nel pacchetto esterni, come alternativa, e può starci, ma un trio come Depay-Forsberg-Bernard È D'OBBLIGO. 

La punta è accessoria, ci vogliono i produttori di gioco.. Cutrone l'anno prossimo sara ancora più cinico e pronto, io voglio crederci, dobbiamo puntare tutto suo fantassisti, su gente che sappia giocare a calcio, forte individualmente. 

Mettici Forsberg-Chalanoglu-Depay dietro Cutrone, e poi vediamo se non arriva a 20 gol.


----------



## Albijol (30 Aprile 2018)

Albijol ha scritto:


> E' troppo presto per giudicare, ma a naso si candida a bidone dell'anno.



Eh sì, era troppo presto per giudicare... su di lui (sugli altri bidoni di Mirabelli no "purtroppo") ho toppato di brutto. Scusami Chala  Scritto questo, il prossimo anno o mezzala nel 4-3-3 o trequartista nel 4-3-1-2 se non ci sono i soldi per gli esterni.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (30 Aprile 2018)

Dicono che nessuno degli acquisti di Mirabelli si sia rivalutato, ma si dimenticano di Hakan. Pagato 22 milioni , giocatore di 24 anni che veniva da una inattività di 6 mesi, nel suo primo anno in Serie A. Secondo me ad oggi lui si è rivalutato eccome e l'anno prossimo ne vedremo delle belle, quando partirà dall'inizio una preparazione, conoscendo già il campionato, i compagni e la lingua.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Aprile 2018)

Sto qui può essere il nostro campione. Però c'è bisogno di un allenatore diverso per farlo risplendere a dovere. O sperare che gattuso tiri fuori un calcio diverso il prossimo anno, cosa però che mi sembra remota


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sto qui può essere il nostro campione. Però c'è bisogno di un allenatore diverso per farlo risplendere a dovere. O sperare che gattuso tiri fuori un calcio diverso il prossimo anno, cosa però che mi sembra remota



concordo. Se lo facciamo giocare come ora può durare un mese, massimo due ad alti livelli di rendimento. Non può fare il terzino in ripiegamento.


----------



## impero rossonero (1 Maggio 2018)

fuoriclasse assoluto....


----------



## Milanista (1 Maggio 2018)

Ha i colpi, e sembra anche un ragazzo serio e professionale, rimangono dubbi sulla continuità di rendimento. Se, prossima stagione, sarà costante nelle prestazioni, avremo trovato un tassello importante. Mi ha convinto soprattutto per l'atteggiamento e la crescita a livello di confidenza.

E visto che si leggono continue critiche a Gattuso, vorrei sottolineare che l'artefice della ripresa psicofisica del giocatore andrebbe individuato proprio in Rino.


----------



## Jino (1 Maggio 2018)

Certo che un giocatore con queste qualità tecniche non gli puoi far fare l'esterno nel modo in cui lo vuol far fare Rino. Cioè a tutta fascia, Chala lo può fare ma se la squadra giocasse più alta, pressando alta. Cosi facendo dovrebbe coprire 30,40 metri di campo al massimo...invece ora ne deve coprire 60-70, poi dopo qualche mese perde brillantezza (vedi Suso) e si grida alla pippa.


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Maggio 2018)

Oltre che come giocatore la persona dà grandi soddisfazioni, gli si vuol bene 

Felicissimo di essermi sbagliato


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Maggio 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Certo che un giocatore con queste qualità tecniche non gli puoi far fare l'esterno nel modo in cui lo vuol far fare Rino. Cioè a tutta fascia, Chala lo può fare ma se la squadra giocasse più alta, pressando alta. Cosi facendo dovrebbe coprire 30,40 metri di campo al massimo...invece ora ne deve coprire 60-70, poi dopo qualche mese perde brillantezza (vedi Suso) e si grida alla pippa.


Secondo te Calhanoglu potrebbe giocare da trequartista in un 4-2-3-1? Ho sempre ritenuto che in quella posizione debba starci un giocatore con caratteristiche da seconda punta. Per me la sua posizione ideale è trequartista con due punte.


----------



## SmokingBianco (3 Maggio 2018)

È un bravo tizio, lo seguo su Instagram e posta sempre storie coi familiari o con il cane &#55357;&#56374; ed è una cosa positiva: prima ci devi essere con la testa poi se hai le qualità verranno fuori sicuramente. Per me ogni giocatore che mette piede da noi deve essere prima di tutto un uomo intelligente, professionale e deve avere carisma. Lui ha tutto questo, forse gli manca un po' di grinta ma credo sia questione di tempo...


----------



## goleador 70 (5 Maggio 2018)

E pensare che qualcuno mi aveva anche accusato di essere fazioso solo perché avevo comprato la sua maglia..pazzesco

Avevo visto bene..giocatore fondamentale che può ancora crescere moltissimo e pagato solo 20 più 4 milioni di bonus..

Il migliore acquisto per qualità prezzo..


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Maggio 2018)

Mamma mia che Turco10 <3


----------



## hiei87 (5 Maggio 2018)

Hakan


----------



## tonilovin93 (5 Maggio 2018)

La turca (cit)


----------



## Serginho (5 Maggio 2018)

Honda gli defeca in testa cit.
Cosa ha più di Birsa? cit.


----------



## Milanista (5 Maggio 2018)

Con una turca così, per le melme rubbentine non c'è scampo


----------



## Devil man (5 Maggio 2018)

Oggi ha giocato contro un Verona da retrocessione vediamo se le stesse prestazioni le fa anche contro la Juve cmq è il giocatore che stimo di più dei nuovi arrivati!


----------



## goleador 70 (5 Maggio 2018)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Honda gli defeca in testa cit.
> Cosa ha più di Birsa? cit.



Ahahahahahahahah grande


----------



## MarcoMilanista (5 Maggio 2018)

Ad oggi il giocatore migliore della Rosa, migliore tecnicamente di chiunque.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Maggio 2018)

Dopo l'infortunio è tornato in gran forma. Per me gli ha fatto bene anche stare fermo un po'. E' uno di quelli che Gattuso fa correre di più


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Maggio 2018)

questo sarà uno dei migliori acquisti e giocatori della serie A 
x la stagione 2018/19

stiamo ancora aspettando i goal su punizione Hakan


----------



## bmb (6 Maggio 2018)

Ero stato felicissimo del suo acquisto. Finalmente inizia a far vedere cos'è in grado di fare.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (6 Maggio 2018)

Considerando che ha iniziato malissimo la stagione, che doveva adattarsi al nuovo campionato, al nuovo paese e ai nuovi compagni.
Considerando anche che ha dovuto passare sotto Montella, fare 7 gol e 10 assist complessivi non è affatto male come prima stagione.

Sempre creduto in lui <3
Bravo Hakan!


----------



## Pivellino (6 Maggio 2018)

Io sono stato un suo critico della prima ora, lo rivaluto.
Però ancora devo capire in che ruolo ed in che modulo possiamo valorizzarlo, non credo che il 433 con lui esterno sinistro sia quello che lo realizza.


----------



## Djici (6 Maggio 2018)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Io sono stato un suo critico della prima ora, lo rivaluto.
> Però ancora devo capire in che ruolo ed in che modulo possiamo valorizzarlo, non credo che il 433 con lui esterno sinistro sia quello che lo realizza.



Pure io sono stato molto critico da quando è arrivato. Ovviamente sta giocando 100 volte meglio di questo inizio stagione... non è che ci volesse molto per dire la verità... ma la mia più grande critica non era su come giocava ma proprio sulle caratteristiche del giocatore che non può essere un esterno alto.
Si sta giocando molto molto meglio (e ne sono contentissimo) ma rimane un esterno lento e che non salta l'uomo.

O passa al ruolo da mezzala oppure può solo essere una buona riserva in un tridente o come arma tattica per passare dal 433 al 4231.


----------



## Jino (6 Maggio 2018)

Come dice Gattuso questo ragazzo ha grandi margini di miglioramento da un punto di vista fisico, rispetto ad inizio stagione lo vedo muscolarmente più potente, gli si vuole mettere nelle gambe quella forza, quell'esplosività fondamentali per diventare forti anche nell'uno contro uno.


----------



## Victorss (6 Maggio 2018)

Io ho sempre creduto in lui, non poteva essere diventato una turca come tutti lo chiamavano a Dicembre.
Io e mi pare Lollo appena si riprese lo dicemmo che non era nemmeno al 50%! 
Con una preparazione come si deve l anno prossimo ci farà divertire ragazzi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Maggio 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Io ho sempre creduto in lui, non poteva essere diventato una turca come tutti lo chiamavano a Dicembre.
> Io e mi pare Lollo appena si riprese lo dicemmo che non era nemmeno al 50%!
> Con una preparazione come si deve l anno prossimo ci farà divertire ragazzi.



Esatto, ora sono orgoglioso del mio Turco10.


----------



## rossonero71 (6 Maggio 2018)

Ieri abbiamo fatto un gol su triangolazione.. se hakan va dentro con le triangolazioni con il tiro che ha può fare tranquillamente i suoi 10 golvale x tutti Barcellona insegna


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2018)

Molto bene ieri, ma voglio vederlo mercoledì...


----------



## el_gaucho (6 Maggio 2018)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Io sono stato un suo critico della prima ora, lo rivaluto.
> Però ancora devo capire in che ruolo ed in che modulo possiamo valorizzarlo, non credo che il 433 con lui esterno sinistro sia quello che lo realizza.



Questi post mi piacciomo molto. Tifosi obiettivi che non parlano per partito perso e non insistono sulle posizioni iniziali solo per dire che avevano ragione.
Io sono un ammiratore di calhanoglu sin dall'inizo, ma sono d'accordo con te sul ruolo.
Per diventare un top dovrebbe spostarsi a mezzala. Per continuare a giocare esterno nel 4-3-3 dovrebbe avere un grande bomber e un esterno a destra molto offensivo entrambi veloci e abili nelle ripartenze, tipo uno schevchenko e un keita. In questo modo sarebbe come un trequartista decentrato che gioca per mandare in gol gli altri due o la mezzala sinistra che si inserisce


----------



## koti (6 Maggio 2018)

Per me da esterno una decina di gol li può garantire comunque, quest'anno ne ha segnati 7 ma ha iniziato a giocare a gennaio in pratica. Se dall'altra parte (al posto di Suso) arriva un esterno veloce che salta l'uomo e attacca la profondità, insieme ad un centravanti serio, me lo farei andar bene anche in questa posizione.


----------



## luis4 (6 Maggio 2018)

questo è solo al 60% e ha solo 23anni, l'anno prossimo ne vedremo delle belle!


----------



## impero rossonero (6 Maggio 2018)

uomo squadra...


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Maggio 2018)

Ha giocato contro dei cadaveri. Vediamo che fa con la Juve


----------



## pazzomania (6 Maggio 2018)

Chalanoglu il prossimo anno sarà il mio centrocampiste in ogni squadra che farò al fantacalcio.


----------



## Goro (6 Maggio 2018)

Ha tecnica abbinata ad una sana grinta, impossibile non apprezzarlo


----------



## Ragnet_7 (6 Maggio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Chalanoglu il prossimo anno sarà il mio centrocampiste in ogni squadra che farò al fantacalcio.



Io già ci ho puntato quest'anno. Sia lui che Douglas Costa


----------



## fra29 (6 Maggio 2018)

Via Suso dentro punta e mezzala.
4312 con lui a fare l’”1”...


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Maggio 2018)

Quando vi dicevo che questo era un fenomeno mi pigliavate per il culo. Questo del primo tempo è il Calhanoglu visto in Bundesliga. Messo non so come dietro alle punte, questo diventa un top mondo


----------



## Victorss (20 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quando vi dicevo che questo era un fenomeno mi pigliavate per il culo. Questo del primo tempo è il Calhanoglu visto in Bundesliga. Messo non so come dietro alle punte, questo diventa un top mondo



Eh ma sta Turca andava venduta a Gennaio Lollo..tu cosa vuoi capirne.


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Maggio 2018)

Adesso aumentano i dubbi sulla collocazione tattica. Mi chiedo se sia giusto "sacrificarlo" come mezzala e non metterlo dietro le punte


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Maggio 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Eh ma sta Turca andava venduta a Gennaio Lollo..tu cosa vuoi capirne.



Non abbiamo mai mollato


----------



## Clarenzio (20 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quando vi dicevo che questo era un fenomeno mi pigliavate per il culo. Questo del primo tempo è il Calhanoglu visto in Bundesliga. Messo non so come dietro alle punte, questo diventa un top mondo



E Rodriguez?


----------



## 7vinte (20 Maggio 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> E Rodriguez?



Uscirá anche lui


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Maggio 2018)

Rivitalizzato da Rino
con il mercato giusto il ritorno al 4-3-1-2 di Carletto non sarà più un miraggio


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Maggio 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> E Rodriguez?



Per 3 mesi ha tirato la carretta da solo risultando sempre il migliore in campo, già scordato ?


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Maggio 2018)

Godo tantissimo d'essermi sbagliato

Forza Milan


----------



## Clarenzio (20 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Per 3 mesi ha tirato la carretta da solo risultando sempre il migliore in campo, già scordato ?



Migliore in campo Rodriguez? Spero tu stia scherzando. In realtà era semplicemente più attento in fase difensiva (fino alla pausa ed i suoi piccoli infortuni), ma davanti ha sempre fatto schifo.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (20 Maggio 2018)

Peccato per l'ammonizione, salta la supercoppa coi gobbi...


----------



## mil77 (20 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quando vi dicevo che questo era un fenomeno mi pigliavate per il culo. Questo del primo tempo è il Calhanoglu visto in Bundesliga. Messo non so come dietro alle punte, questo diventa un top mondo



sempre detto che tecnicamente è un top player


----------



## hiei87 (20 Maggio 2018)

Finalmente dopo l'addio di Ibra, ho rivisto con la maglia del Milan un giocatori di cui innamorarmi calcisticamente. Era uno dei miei preferiti già ai tempi del Bayer, ma la paura di un suo fallimento da noi era tanta e l'inizio era stato un disastro.
Oggi partita da fenomeno. L'anno prossimo deve essere messo in condizione di rendere al meglio. Sarebbe masochistico fargli fare ancora l'esterno, soprattutto con Suso dall'altra parte.


----------



## mil77 (20 Maggio 2018)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Peccato per l'ammonizione, salta la supercoppa coi gobbi...



spero proprio di no. su Sky hanno detto che salta la prima giornata di campionato


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Maggio 2018)

peccato solo per quel giallo per simulazione che gli farà saltare la Supercoppa con i ladri


----------



## Blu71 (20 Maggio 2018)

Migliore in campo oggi.


----------



## leviatano (20 Maggio 2018)

Per me uno dei migliori acquisti fatti da una squadra italiana per il campionato appena concluso. Chala a livello tecnico sta sopra quasi a tutti in serie A. contentissimo del suo rendimento e innamorato del giocatore.


----------



## milanhearts (20 Maggio 2018)

Grandissima partita, sempre più decisivo e dentro il vivo del gioco!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Maggio 2018)

Questo era quello che mi aspettavo. 

Bravo Montella a farlo rendere al 20% per 4 mesi


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Maggio 2018)

8 gol e 12 assist.
Gran bottino, considerato che ha cominciato ha giocare sul serio a gennaio.


----------



## malos (20 Maggio 2018)

Per la prossima stagione deve essere messo nelle migliori condizioni, gli altri devono ruotare intorno a lui, è l'unico tecnicamente imprescindibile.


----------



## numero 3 (20 Maggio 2018)

Anche se la partita di oggi forse non fa testo, mi cospargo il capo di cenere, ero convinto che fosse lento e inadatto al campionato italiano invece può essere un giocatore su cui puntare negli anni a venire ma va assecondato e inquadrato, speriamo ci sia l'intenzione di puntare su di lui al 100%.
Scusami Hakan


----------



## goleador 70 (20 Maggio 2018)

Il migliore in rosa
Per distacco


----------



## goleador 70 (20 Maggio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Godo tantissimo d'essermi sbagliato
> 
> Forza Milan



Grande Dumbaghi


----------



## Serginho (20 Maggio 2018)

E' inutile uscirsene ora con "Mi scuso", "Mi cospargo il capo di cenere" ecc quando poi si continua imperterriti a fare sempre lo stesso errore di sparare sentenze a mò di bandierina svolazzante


----------



## Black (20 Maggio 2018)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Anche se la partita di oggi forse non fa testo, mi cospargo il capo di cenere, ero convinto che fosse lento e inadatto al campionato italiano invece può essere un giocatore su cui puntare negli anni a venire ma va assecondato e inquadrato, speriamo ci sia l'intenzione di puntare su di lui al 100%.
> Scusami Hakan



vale lo stesso per me. Dopo un inizio pessimo (come il resto della squadra) ha chiuso in crescendo. Grande Hakan. Finalmente qualcuno degno di vestire la 10 del Milan. Speriamo di trovare altrettanto per la 9


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (20 Maggio 2018)

Trequartista Please 
che sforna assist e goal a volontà


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Maggio 2018)

Grandissima prova da trequartista!!! Grande Hakan...e bravo Mirabelli! Colpaccio


----------



## bmb (20 Maggio 2018)

Esultai al suo acquisto. Sapevo che avevamo preso quello che sarebbe diventato il più forte della rosa.


----------



## Lambro (20 Maggio 2018)

Fenomenale.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Maggio 2018)

L'ho criticato tantissimo, chiedo scusa a lui e a chi l'ha preso. Davvero fortissimo.


----------



## numero 3 (21 Maggio 2018)

Serginho ha scritto:


> E' inutile uscirsene ora con "Mi scuso", "Mi cospargo il capo di cenere" ecc quando poi si continua imperterriti a fare sempre lo stesso errore di sparare sentenze a mò di bandierina svolazzante



Ascolta....il gioco del tifoso è anche questo...criticare gioire soffrire...mi dispiace aver offeso Hakan ( è un tuo parente?)..
A lui di te e di me frega zero..continuerò a esprimere pareri sui giocatori ..
Nonostante il tuo parere
Saluti


----------



## Serginho (21 Maggio 2018)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Ascolta....il gioco del tifoso è anche questo...criticare gioire soffrire...mi dispiace aver offeso Hakan ( è un tuo parente?)..
> A lui di te e di me frega zero..continuerò a esprimere pareri sui giocatori ..
> Nonostante il tuo parere
> Saluti



Non è il gioco del tifoso ma è il gioco di un ignorante, il tifoso sostiene e spera, l'ignorante parla a vanvera. E io continuerò a mettere in luce l'ignoranza di chi agisce cosi e giustifica tale modo di comportarsi


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Maggio 2018)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Ascolta....il gioco del tifoso è anche questo...criticare gioire soffrire...mi dispiace aver offeso Hakan ( è un tuo parente?)..
> A lui di te e di me frega zero..continuerò a esprimere pareri sui giocatori ..
> Nonostante il tuo parere
> Saluti



si ma dipende sempre dal parere, un conto è dire il giocatore x non sta rendendo, un conto e criticare a prescindere con nomignoli che sarebbero ridicoli pure all'asilo mariuccia, chala la turca  Ora non conosco l'età anagrafica di chi fa certi post, però n po' di coerenza e onesta intellettuale non farebbe male.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Maggio 2018)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Non è il gioco del tifoso ma è il gioco di un ignorante, il tifoso sostiene e spera, l'ignorante parla a vanvera. E io continuerò a mettere in luce l'ignoranza di chi agisce cosi e giustifica tale modo di comportarsi



Finalmente qualcuno che lo dice...


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (21 Maggio 2018)

Con una preparazione atletica come si deve (il sesto posto dovrebbe aiutare in tal senso) e con una convinzione maggiore nelle proprie qualità, l'anno prossimo potrà prendere per mano la squadra e togliersi delle belle soddisfazioni: se il vero Hakan è questo, i 22 milioni spesi per lui sono stati un furto coi prezzi che girano! Adesso mi auguro che anche RR possa dimostrare il proprio valore: quest'anno mi ha un po' deluso ma dopo aver avuto gente come Taiwo, Mesbah, Antonini, De Sciglio, Antonelli e Vangioni già così è un upgrade notevole


----------



## Il Genio (21 Maggio 2018)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Ascolta....il gioco del tifoso è anche questo...criticare gioire soffrire...mi dispiace aver offeso Hakan ( è un tuo parente?)..
> A lui di te e di me frega zero..continuerò a esprimere pareri sui giocatori ..
> Nonostante il tuo parere
> Saluti



Prevenzione portami via


----------



## The Ripper (21 Maggio 2018)

finalmente abbiamo visto il giocatore che in Estate prometteva di essere.
Girone di ritorno giocato ancora con discontinuità ma in cui ha, oggettivamente, alzato l'asticella. Restano purtroppo alcune prestazioni veramente opache a dir poco anche nel girone di ritorno, ma ottima stata la crescita a livello tecnico, di personalità, e direi anche tattico, con la corsa fatta in maniera giusta, posizionamento... Da quel lato, con lui e Jack abbiamo dato bella sostanza a livello tattico e sicuramente le giocate migliori della stagione.
Dopo un girone d'andata giocato a livelli di un Birsa qualunque (paragone con cui mi sono attirato le ire di alcuni fan-boy con senso critico e scarsa comprensione dell'italiano scritto, visto che non ho mai detto "Calhanoglu è scarso come Birsa" ma "Non dà nulla rispetto ad un Birsa qualunque, il che è diverso) ha dimostrato di essere un giocatore su cui puntare.

Si parla di "arretramento" a centrocampo. Mi chiedo: perché? Ha dimostrato anche ieri che gioca bene quando ha libertà di esprimersi, di svariare e quindi di pensiero e movimento. Ingabbiarlo nei dettami tattici rigidi a cui è costretto una mezz'ala, a mio avviso, è un mezzo suicidio ed è al capitolo 1 del manuale "Come rovinare un giocatore di talento".
O ci punti o non ci punti. E se ci punti, devi farlo facendolo giocare dove può rendere al meglio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Maggio 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Dopo un girone d'andata giocato a livelli di un Birsa qualunque (paragone con cui mi sono attirato le ire di alcuni fan-boy con senso critico e scarsa comprensione dell'italiano scritto, visto che non ho mai detto "Calhanoglu è scarso come Birsa" ma "Non dà nulla rispetto ad un Birsa qualunque, il che è diverso) ha dimostrato di essere un giocatore su cui puntare.



Mascherina mascherinaaaaaa  non fare il furbo che corre ai ripari. Hai detto una castroneria, ammettilo.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (21 Maggio 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> finalmente abbiamo visto il giocatore che in Estate prometteva di essere.
> Girone di ritorno giocato ancora con discontinuità ma in cui ha, oggettivamente, alzato l'asticella. Restano purtroppo alcune prestazioni veramente opache a dir poco anche nel girone di ritorno, ma ottima stata la crescita a livello tecnico, di personalità, e direi anche tattico, con la corsa fatta in maniera giusta, posizionamento... Da quel lato, con lui e Jack abbiamo dato bella sostanza a livello tattico e sicuramente le giocate migliori della stagione.
> Dopo un girone d'andata giocato a livelli di un Birsa qualunque (paragone con cui mi sono attirato le ire di alcuni fan-boy con senso critico e scarsa comprensione dell'italiano scritto, visto che non ho mai detto "Calhanoglu è scarso come Birsa" ma "Non dà nulla rispetto ad un Birsa qualunque, il che è diverso) ha dimostrato di essere un giocatore su cui puntare.
> 
> ...



La propensione a difendere ce l'ha fa parte delle sue caratteristiche. Hakan è un giocatore che ha bisogno di spazi, spazi che in Bundesliga riusciva a trovare da trequartista, in Italia è un po' più difficile e la partita di ieri non deve ingannare in tal senso.
Smettiamo di guardare ai ruoli ma alle caratteristiche dei calciatori: partendo da dietro e più accentrato è devastante e in Italia quelle fette di campo difficilmente potrà accuparle facendo il trequartista. IMHO. 

Credo che per farlo rendere al meglio il prossimo anno dovremmo svariare in base agli avversari far il 4-3-3 con lui mezzala e il 4-2-3-1 con il ruolo di trequartista. Nel calcio moderno sono posizioni molto simili.


----------



## The Ripper (21 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Avevi ragione , sta dimostrando di valere zero .
> 
> Bidone colossale senza palle . Giocatore alla The Scempio


 [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION], il tuo post in risposta al mio in cui scrivo: "siiamo a livelli di birsa, se non peggio
mi dispice dirlo, ma l'avevo detto", continuando i post di tutti in cui ci si lamentava della personalità con cui era sceso in campo.

In più ti invito a leggere questo topic nei post del mese di ottobre, novembre e dicembre.

p.s. quando lo prendemmo dissi che l'avrei visto più in un ruolo alla Pjanic che non esterno.


----------



## Goro (21 Maggio 2018)

la preparazione di Montella


----------



## leviatano (21 Maggio 2018)

Questo veniva da un anno di inattività, si è beccato Montella, si è trovato un sacco di difficoltà i primi mesi, e ora sforna assist a ire di dio.
Questo ha salvato da solo l'Amburgo nella Bundes nell'annata 2013-2014.
Che cosa doveva fare di più? è il migliore giocatore a livello tecnico come trequartista in Italia e l'abbiamo noi, siate un po' contenti di questa cosa almeno. Come regista offensivo nessuno mai in questo momento del calcio italiano!


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Maggio 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION], il tuo post in risposta al mio in cui scrivo: "siiamo a livelli di birsa, se non peggio
> mi dispice dirlo, ma l'avevo detto", continuando i post di tutti in cui ci si lamentava della personalità con cui era sceso in campo.
> 
> In più ti invito a leggere questo topic nei post del mese di ottobre, novembre e dicembre.
> ...



momenti di sconforto  

l'ho sostenuto per 6 mesi da solo contro tutto e tutti , quasi mi avevate convinto.


----------



## Djerry (21 Maggio 2018)

Mi sforzo un sacco di vederci qualcosa di davvero speciale, ma sinceramente anche quando incide col suo tiro da fuori o qualche spunto continua a sembrarmi un giocatore che viene ora apprezzato più per il differenziale rispetto a quello amatoriale che è stato nei primi 5 mesi che rispetto ad un valore assoluto veramente dignitoso.

Pensare fosse quel giocatore visto con Montella era folle, perché voleva dire avere a che fare con un ragazzo da Serie D.
Ma qui si sta parlando del numero 10 di un Milan che vuole tornare a vincere, ed allora mi chiedo: dove si vuole andare con Calhanoglu leader tecnico di tali ambizioni? Per me da nessuna parte.

Certo, anche Suso e persino Honda hanno inciso in Serie A in certe partite, magari col tiro da fuori o con qualche assist, ma esaltarsi perché ora il turco fa quello che dovrebbe essere il minimo sindacale che faccia, ovvero produrre qualche passaggio chiave, mi pare troppo emotivamente sbilanciato rispetto a quello che si è visto in campo.

Sui tiri e sulla precisione sotto porta siamo lontani dallo standard richiesto, nei tempi di coinvolgimento manda regolarmente fuori sincro il compagno vicino e vanifica la sovrapposizione dell'esterno basso ignorandolo (non che Rodriguez sia questo stantuffo in effetti...), ma soprattutto abusa del rientro per il tiro cercandolo con ossessione e risultando non a caso con Insigne e Chiesa il giocatore che segna meno in relazione ai tiri a partita effettuati.

E poi c'è la continuità, non solo tra una partita e l'altra ma anche all'interno della stessa partita, inabissandosi più volte col salire della contesa.
Ha segnato a quattro squadre di Serie A, Chievo, Fiorentina, Bologna e Verona: è un dato che si commenta da solo, specie alla luce dei terzini destri dirimpettai delle rispettive squadre.

Tutto ciò detto, io ricordo perfettamente un Milan-Verona di fine campionato in cui Carletto Ancelotti provò Andrea Pirlo in posizione più centrale ed arretrata come regista offensivo, dando il là a quella che poi l'estate successiva sarebbe diventata la più grande intuizione della storia del calcio recente, in grado di dare a noi, alla Juve ed alla Nazionale dinastie e successi.

Ecco, se la partita di ieri in cui ha potuto svariare a tutto campo, fosse il punto di partenza di una nuova dimensione tattica per Calhanoglu, persino in una sua conversione a mediano basso di regia, sarei molto stimolato a seguire la sua evoluzione.
Ma temo che Rino non sia così raffinato e pionieristico come allenatore.

Avere invece Hakan ancora come esterno offensivo in un tridente per me sarà ancora un problema ben al di là dei gol, delle punizioni e degli assist che farà, esattamente come i gol di Bacca che andavano pesati e non contati.


----------



## numero 3 (21 Maggio 2018)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Non è il gioco del tifoso ma è il gioco di un ignorante, il tifoso sostiene e spera, l'ignorante parla a vanvera. E io continuerò a mettere in luce l'ignoranza di chi agisce cosi e giustifica tale modo di comportarsi



Grazie per avermi dato dell'ignorante. 
Ritengo il calcio un gioco spero di essere giudicato sempre così.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Maggio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Mi sforzo un sacco di vederci qualcosa di davvero speciale, ma sinceramente anche quando incide col suo tiro da fuori o qualche spunto continua a sembrarmi un giocatore che viene ora apprezzato più per il differenziale rispetto a quello amatoriale che è stato nei primi 5 mesi che rispetto ad un valore assoluto veramente dignitoso.
> 
> Pensare fosse quel giocatore visto con Montella era folle, perché voleva dire avere a che fare con un ragazzo da Serie D.
> Ma qui si sta parlando del numero 10 di un Milan che vuole tornare a vincere, ed allora mi chiedo: dove si vuole andare con Calhanoglu leader tecnico di tali ambizioni? Per me da nessuna parte.
> ...



Anche io convengo che la sua dimensione sia dietro le punte, libero di svariare


----------



## Serginho (21 Maggio 2018)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Grazie per avermi dato dell'ignorante.
> Ritengo il calcio un gioco spero di essere giudicato sempre così.



Guarda io non vorrei offendere nessuno perché onestamente non ti conosco e non vedo perché insultarti, però quando leggo delle scemenze incredibili che non sono assolutamente critiche ma si tratta si sparare sentenze senza alcuna logica, mi cadono le braccia e come voi chiamate con nomignoli da asilo mariuccia (come dice l'altro utente) i giocatori, cosi meritate di essere apostrofati anche voi. In alcuni casi poi si arriva a leggere post multipli degli stessi utenti ogni pagina a ripetere sempre le stesse scemenze in fotocopia, questo causa ernia oculare e tali reazioni. 
La cosa sorprendente però è la totale incapacità di imparare dai propri errori, guardate calcio ogni giorno e ancora non avete capito che non si può giudicare un calciatore dopo un anno, figuriamoci dopo 3 mesi


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> momenti di sconforto
> 
> l'ho sostenuto per 6 mesi da solo contro tutto e tutti , quasi mi avevate convinto.



calma. Quale da solo contro tutti, non dimenticarti di me che ho aperto una crociata intera contro tutto il forum per difenderlo. Io sono stato quello che aprì il thread prima di tutti i giornali italiani che parlavano di una trattativa per lui, e ne ero felicissimo visto che lo seguivo in Bundes e sapevo che aveva un talento straordinario oltre che l'età giovanissima.


----------



## Schism75 (21 Maggio 2018)

I dubbi sul turco sono tutti dovuti al suo ruolo e alla sua continuità durante la stagione. Da esterno convince poco, perchè esterno non è. Le cose migliori le fa quando si accentra e/o svaria. ma non ha quell'allungo che gli consente di saltare l'uomo e creare superiorità laterale, o tagliare in area quando il gioco si sviluppa dall'altra parte. Su questo bisogna riflettere su come giocare il prossimo anno. Per quanto riguarda la continuità, i dubbi ancora permangono. Con l'Atalanta non si era visto per nulla ad esempio, così come con la Juventus. Vediamo il prossimo anno. Deve comunque avere un giocatore che lo fa rifiatare in maniera da preservarne le forze per tutta la stagione.


----------



## luis4 (21 Maggio 2018)

bidone by mirabelli!!


----------



## Love (21 Maggio 2018)

è da provare assolutamente come mezz'ala...ha qualità di palleggio...lancio lungo e arrivando da dietro può più facilmente arrivare al tiro...


----------



## luis4 (30 Giugno 2018)




----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (23 Luglio 2018)

vediamo di provarlo mezz'ala in sta tournee...che come ala non va bene...se da buone risposte un centrocampo kessie badelj calhanoglu sarebbe ottimo...poi basterebbe una punta e un ala sinistra titolare per avere un 11 di buon livello...


----------



## Jino (23 Luglio 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> vediamo di provarlo mezz'ala in sta tournee...che come ala non va bene...se da buone risposte un centrocampo kessie badelj calhanoglu sarebbe ottimo...poi basterebbe una punta e un ala sinistra titolare per avere un 11 di buon livello...



E' impensabile vederlo mezz'ala se prima non arriva un esterno d'attacco sinistro... chi ci gioca li davanti? Borini? Per carità...


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (23 Luglio 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' impensabile vederlo mezz'ala se prima non arriva un esterno d'attacco sinistro... chi ci gioca li davanti? Borini? Per carità...



guarda che l'ho scritto...comprare un ala sinistra e una punta titolare...se in sta tournee inutile metti borini/halilovic chissene onestamente...


----------



## Stex (16 Agosto 2018)

Non capisco xké vi ostinate a dire che deve fare la mezzala. E un trequartista e come terzo davanti l’anno scorso ha fatto vedere belle cose.


----------



## metà rosso metà nero (16 Agosto 2018)

Stex ha scritto:


> Non capisco xké vi ostinate a dire che deve fare la mezzala. E un trequartista e come terzo davanti l’anno scorso ha fatto vedere belle cose.



È l'unico giocatore di classe che abbiamo insieme a Suso ma vede di più il gioco rispetto a lui, tira meglio i corner e le punizioni, sa lanciarti col tempo giusto, deve rinunciare ai tiri fuori equilibrio di collo pieno e alle ammonizioni stupide. Non è un Deulofeu che salta l'uomo, deve trovare l'intesa con Higuain e saranno gioie per noi


----------



## Kayl (31 Agosto 2018)

poche balle, senza di lui Rodriguez non usciva neanche morto oltre i 30 metri della nostra metà campo, così come Bonaventura. Fondamentale perché sa come toccare la palla e soprattutto gioca con la testa alta


----------



## Love (31 Agosto 2018)

prima partita stagionale buona...ma da lui quest'anno mi aspetto tanto


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Agosto 2018)

non è stato esaltante, ma ha fatto il suo, ed era la prima partita. Grande impegno come al solito.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Settembre 2018)

Per me è giocatore imprescindibile.


----------



## IlMusagete (1 Settembre 2018)

Non ha ancora i 90 minuti, ma giocatore FONDAMENTALE per noi.


----------



## Victorss (1 Settembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> non è stato esaltante, ma ha fatto il suo, ed era la prima partita. Grande impegno come al solito.



Non lo so Corvo, a me nel primo tempo ha esaltato parecchio. Gran bella partita, poi è scoppiato..


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Settembre 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Non lo so Corvo, a me nel primo tempo ha esaltato parecchio. Gran bella partita, poi è scoppiato..



io quest'anno da lui mi aspetto moltissimo, ne va della nostra stagione. Deve essere più incisivo, sia negli inserimenti, che nel verticalizzare su Higuain e compagni. Stasera ha provato spesso a tirare da fuori, anche quando era meglio non farlo. Deve essere meno egoista, così come Suso. Se fa il salto di qualità, possiamo fare una grande stagione, con il Pipa.


----------



## Igniorante (1 Settembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> non è stato esaltante, ma ha fatto il suo, ed era la prima partita. Grande impegno come al solito.



Questo col pallone può farci quasi quello che vuole.
Nelle nostre azioni offensive è stato in larga parte il più presente.
Appena crescerà l'intesa col Pipita ci segheremo a due mani.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (1 Settembre 2018)

Ha fatto tante giocate deliziose nel primo tempo (passaggi nello stretto) che non si vedevano da anni e anni, da Pirlo, Ronaldinho, Rui Costa, il Genio, R.Baggio. Altro che il talentuoso ma venezianissmo Menez. Unendo anche una buona capacità nei contrasti. Per me è stata una bellissima sorpresa.
Da sottolineare soprattutto l'ottima intesa con Higuain. Che probabilmente gli ha dato una fiducia che non c'era con Kalinic. Entrambi hanno fiducia l'uno nell'altro, illuminando così anche gli altri compagni, Bonaventura in primis, e l'azione offensiva nel suo complesso.
A questo punto un suo utilizzo da trequartista è possibile e anche auspicabile.


----------



## Pivellino (1 Settembre 2018)

So che ha tanti estimatori mi scuso con loro ma io fatico ancora a capire se è ciò che ci serve o se è ciò che possiamo permetterci.
Sicuramente ha talento ma non so se si tratta di quel talento leggermente sopra la media o quello che ne fa un giocatore di un altro livello, ad es. l'impressione che hai vedendo giocare che ne sò Higuain, Ibra, Pirlo etc.
A volte macchinoso, non ha ancora un ruolo definito ed ho l'impressione che sulla fascia serva altro.
Mi sta simpatico ma non lo so, o gli si trova un ruolo che lo esalti e gli faccia fare il salto o vedrei bene anche altro.

ps. comunque è un giocatore che dura 50-60 min. (e questo mi fa pensare non sia un giocatore di fascia ancor di più)


----------



## mark (1 Settembre 2018)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> So che ha tanti estimatori mi scuso con loro ma io fatico ancora a capire se è ciò che ci serve o se è ciò che possiamo permetterci.
> Sicuramente ha talento ma non so se si tratta di quel talento leggermente sopra la media o quello che ne fa un giocatore di un altro livello, ad es. l'impressione che hai vedendo giocare che ne sò Higuain, Ibra, Pirlo etc.
> A volte macchinoso, non ha ancora un ruolo definito ed ho l'impressione che sulla fascia serva altro.
> Mi sta simpatico ma non lo so, o gli si trova un ruolo che lo esalti e gli faccia fare il salto o vedrei bene anche altro.
> ...



É la prima partita che faceva, normale non regga 90 minuti adesso


----------



## Pivellino (1 Settembre 2018)

mark ha scritto:


> É la prima partita che faceva, normale non regga 90 minuti adesso



L’andazzo era questo anche l’anno passato


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (1 Settembre 2018)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> L’andazzo era questo anche l’anno passato



Se ci sono dei buoni sostituti (in questo caso Castillejo) è giusto dare tutto per poi fare il cambio.

In assenza di sostituti uno si può gestire meglio le energie.


----------



## Eziomare (1 Settembre 2018)

Buona partita, ho trovato Hakan piuttosto dinamico e col solito piglio tignoso.
6,5


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2018)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> L’andazzo era questo anche l’anno passato



Nella mia squadra gli esterni d'attacco devono correre talmente tanto che li sostituirei entrambi ad ogni partita. Li serve gente che si fa tutta la fascia, corre su e giù, punta l'uomo e via.


----------



## kekkopot (1 Settembre 2018)

Lí davanti è diventato lui il perno del gioco. Suso messo proprio in ombra da hakan...


----------



## LadyRoss (1 Settembre 2018)

Anche ieri è stato confermato...con Hakan in campo il Milan non perde...vorrà pur dire qualcosa....


----------



## goleador 70 (1 Settembre 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Anche ieri è stato confermato...con Hakan in campo il Milan non perde...vorrà pur dire qualcosa....



.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Settembre 2018)

Giocasse qualche metro più indietro e nel vivo del gioco farebbe la differenza. Anche da esterno però è indispensabile per noi.


----------



## Kayl (1 Settembre 2018)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> L’andazzo era questo anche l’anno passato



l'anno scorso tornava da mezzo anno di assenza in gare ufficiali. Calhanoglu anche quando non ne ha più continua a dare il massimo. Certo se non dovesse ogni volta tornare indietro di 30 metri per evitare che Rodriguez e Bonaventura inciampino da soli quando tentano di uscire palla al piede dal pressing avversario sarebbe meglio. Magari Laxalt al posto di Rodriguez potrebbe toglierlo d'impaccio e farlo concentrare solo in avanti. Ad ogni modo la qualità che più amo di Calha è che la prima cosa che fa quando riceve palla è guardare verso la porta, molti dei nostri per prima cosa si girano verso il nostro portiere


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Settembre 2018)

Il Turco10 giocasse più vicino alla porta farebbe i disastri. Vederlo giocare da 10 dietro alle 2 punte sarebbe un sogno


----------



## Clarenzio (1 Settembre 2018)

Giocatore pazzesco, è passato in 12 mesi da ciofeca a perno indispensabile nella costruzione del gioco.

Grande Hakan!


----------



## IlMusagete (1 Settembre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il Turco10 giocasse più vicino alla porta farebbe i disastri. Vederlo giocare da 10 dietro alle 2 punte sarebbe un sogno



Deve essere libero di cercare la posizione che preferisce, ha un calcio che glielo permette, come faceva Rui Costa quando faceva il centrocampista a tutto campo e volentieri veniva in linea con i mediani e iniziava l'azione lui in primis; può essere il nostro Eriksen, il nostro De Bruyne.


----------



## Rivera10 (1 Settembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Giocasse qualche metro più indietro e nel vivo del gioco farebbe la differenza. Anche da esterno però è indispensabile per noi.



Prima o poi,se continuassimo con il 4-3-3 e comprassimo un attaccante esterno/seconda punta di un certo tipo l'idea di vederlo mezzala a impostare e concludere potrebbe non essere male o anche in 4-2-3-1 a giocare sottopunta.


----------



## Maximo (15 Settembre 2018)

Erano anni che non vedevo un giocatore così al Milan, ha un tocco di palla ed una velocità di pensiero da vero numero 10. Credo che la sua posizione ideale in campo sia proprio quella attuale, perchè gli permette di svariare sul centro sinistra senza grandi costrizioni tattiche.


----------



## tonilovin93 (15 Settembre 2018)

Di gran lunga il mio giocatore preferito, sempre difeso, una volta ho litigato con un mio amico juventino colpevole di aver detto "si, ma Calhanoglu non sa giocare a pallone"


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Settembre 2018)

Soliti problemi di Calhanoglu, è un lunatico


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Settembre 2018)

Oggi zero assoluto.


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2018)

Il solito Calhanoglu. La discontinuità fatta giocatore.


----------



## 7vinte (16 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il solito Calhanoglu. La discontinuità fatta giocatore.



Una partita sbaglia e taaac


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Settembre 2018)

Per me semplicemente Gattuso lo usa male. Il fatto che anche giocando in un ruolo non suo riesca a offrire prestazioni buone fa capire il valore di Hakan.

La cosa che mi urta i nervi è che Gattuso poi cambia sempre lui e mai Suso che fa vomitare e danneggia tutta la manovra.


Quando avremmo un cavolo di allenatore decente che valorizza i giocatori?


----------



## LadyRoss (16 Settembre 2018)

Oggi non bene.....un fantasma....


----------



## Naruto98 (16 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il solito Calhanoglu. La discontinuità fatta giocatore.



Se fosse stato continuo non giocherebbe in questo milan.


----------



## Kayl (16 Settembre 2018)

uscito lui siamo morti sulla sinistra finché non è entrato Laxalt. Invece di mettere Bakayoko doveva mettere Castillejo per Bonaventura e spostare lui più indietro per aumentare la qualità in mezzo e dare più alternative col tiro da fuori.


----------



## Pivellino (16 Settembre 2018)

Quando finiremo di incensare questi giocatorini avremo fatto un passo in avanti.


----------



## goleador 70 (16 Settembre 2018)

Ha giocato tutta la partita col dito rotto 

Ecco spiegata la prestazione oscena di stasera


----------



## Tobi (16 Settembre 2018)

trequartista o mezz'ala potrebbe dare di piu


----------



## Ruuddil23 (17 Settembre 2018)

Non è un mistero che non mi abbia mai convinto, stasera male ma non è stato l'unico. Lo proverei trequartista però, quel ruolo di esterno non è per lui.


----------



## __king george__ (23 Settembre 2018)

questo è un altro che appena fa una partita decente viene incensato come non ci fosse un domani….lo vedo anche io che ha i mezzi ma anche Balotelli ha i mezzi (per dire)

sarà un problema di tenuta mentale..non lo so...ma so che fa male 4 partite su 5


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Settembre 2018)

anche oggi inguardabile, purtroppo. 

non vorrei che i problemi extracampo (il divorzio dalla moglie) si facciano sentire.


----------



## __king george__ (23 Settembre 2018)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> anche oggi inguardabile, purtroppo.
> 
> non vorrei che i problemi extracampo (il divorzio dalla moglie) si facciano sentire.



si buonanotte….non nego possa essere cosi ma se iniziamo con questi discorsi non finiamo più….a Bonucci stava morendo un figlio (per fortuna poi andò bene)...per dire….


----------



## elpacoderoma (23 Settembre 2018)

È un Borini col 10.
Piuttosto che far giocare Laxalt o Castillejo si preferisce far giocare sto morto col dito rotto. Senza parole.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (27 Settembre 2018)

Quando inizia a giocare? Non ha azzeccato neanche una partita.


----------



## rot-schwarz (27 Settembre 2018)

da quandosi si e' lasciato dalla moglie non ne conbina una


----------



## Corpsegrinder (27 Settembre 2018)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> da quandosi si e' lasciato dalla moglie non ne conbina una



Ultima partita buona contro la Fiorentina.


----------



## Jino (27 Settembre 2018)

Si vede che non è brilllante...non ha spunto nelle gambe...


----------



## JoKeR (27 Settembre 2018)

ragazzi... non è un esterno di attacco!!! punto.


----------



## Love (27 Settembre 2018)

è tornato il calhanoglu di inizio avventura al Milan...


----------



## David Gilmour (27 Settembre 2018)

In Germania era un altro. Con Schmidt era una roba assurda, tutto pressing, recupero palla e tiro.
Perchè qua è 'sto coso molle e senza nerbo? D'accordo i compagni, d'accordo essere fuori posizione, però almeno un po' di carattere...


----------



## Smarx10 (27 Settembre 2018)

Incapace di saltare l'uomo nell'uno contro uno e non si butta mai dentro l'area senza palla. Come esterno offensivo è assolutamente inutile. Ero molto ottimista di vederlo come mezzala, per me in quel ruolo ci avrebbe fatto fare il salto di qualità. Certo che anche provarlo per tutta l'estate a centrocampo e poi farlo tornare esterno in campionato non è stata una genialata


----------



## Guglielmo90 (27 Settembre 2018)

Inesistente. E appena fa mezza partita buona viene incensato a dismisura.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Settembre 2018)

Era in campo?


----------



## koti (28 Settembre 2018)

Giocatore che non ha ruoli.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Settembre 2018)

Uno zombie. Completamente inutile in queste condizioni


----------



## goleador 70 (28 Settembre 2018)

Sta facendo schifo


----------



## Ruuddil23 (28 Settembre 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Inesistente. E appena fa mezza partita buona viene incensato a dismisura.



.


----------



## danjr (28 Settembre 2018)

Preparargli le valige per la Germania e ringraziarlo


----------



## Eziomare (28 Settembre 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Giocatore che non ha ruoli.


Sapete cosa ritengo emblematico?
Jack è un esterno di ruolo naturale, Calha teoricamente un cc. Nonostante ciò, in campo i ruoli vengono invertiti, perché?
Mia risposta: Calha da interno sx credo risulterebbe esiziale, non ha la rapidità di pensiero né il dinamismo necessari per giostrare in quel ruolo, inoltre al netto di una tecnica di base eccellente dispone di una visione di gioco a mio parere molto ristretta.
Calha gioca largo a sx (totalmente fuori ruolo) per limitarne i danni, senza vedersi accerchiato dalle maglie avversarie (come avverrebbe da centrocampista) ha un po' di respiro in più e questo gli consente ogni tanto (di rado per la verità) di esprimere il suo talento balistico.
Se disponessimo di un esterno sx adeguato (velocità, aggressione dello spazio, supporto alla punta, discreto numero di gol) il buon turco temo non vedrebbe il campo.


----------



## Black (28 Settembre 2018)

scandaloso ieri sera. Sbagliato passaggi, stop e scelte a ripetizione. Unica azione di nota un ripiegamento difensivo. Mi chiedo perchè non sta in panca.
Non farà mica come la scorsa stagione, 6 mesi da schifo e 2 mesi buoni? quanto ci manca un esterno sx che si butta in area.... dev'essere la priorità a Gennaio!


----------



## EmmePi (28 Settembre 2018)

Una buona riserva...


----------



## Manue (28 Settembre 2018)

io quando sento tifosi del milan dire che questo giocatore è fortissimo, spero sempre che abbiano ragione e che sia io a pretendere troppo dal Milan...
purtroppo dopo ogni partita, penso che non siano loro ad avere ragione.

Chalanoglu ha fatto qualche buona partita, bisogna dirlo, ma non è il giocatore che fa fare il salto di qualità, una riserva, quello è il suo ruolo.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (28 Settembre 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> io quando sento tifosi del milan dire che questo giocatore è fortissimo, spero sempre che abbiano ragione e che sia io a pretendere troppo dal Milan...
> purtroppo dopo ogni partita, penso che non siano loro ad avere ragione.
> 
> Chalanoglu ha fatto qualche buona partita, bisogna dirlo, ma non è il giocatore che fa fare il salto di qualità, una riserva, quello è il suo ruolo.



Il tanto bistrattato "Malaventura" è molto più costante ed è praticamente l'unico centrocampista ad essere sempre pericoloso ad ogni partita, anche ieri.


----------



## Black (28 Settembre 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Il tanto bistrattato "Malaventura" è molto più costante ed è praticamente l'unico centrocampista ad essere sempre pericoloso ad ogni partita, anche ieri.



Bonaventura vale 2 Hakan, c'è poco da dire


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Settembre 2018)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Sapete cosa ritengo emblematico?
> Jack è un esterno di ruolo naturale, Calha teoricamente un cc. Nonostante ciò, in campo i ruoli vengono invertiti, perché?
> Mia risposta: Calha da interno sx credo risulterebbe esiziale, non ha la rapidità di pensiero né il dinamismo necessari per giostrare in quel ruolo, inoltre al netto di una tecnica di base eccellente dispone di una visione di gioco a mio parere molto ristretta.
> Calha gioca largo a sx (totalmente fuori ruolo) per limitarne i danni, senza vedersi accerchiato dalle maglie avversarie (come avverrebbe da centrocampista) ha un po' di respiro in più e questo gli consente ogni tanto (di rado per la verità) di esprimere il suo talento balistico.
> Se disponessimo di un esterno sx adeguato (velocità, aggressione dello spazio, supporto alla punta, discreto numero di gol) il buon turco temo non vedrebbe il campo.



Ecco la verità nuda e cruda : calha esterno è un compromesso tattico per poterlo farlo giocare ma alla fine i conti per la squadra non tornano mai.
L'asse bonaventura - calha è stata creata per consentire al turco di poter giocare ma bonaventura deve farsi in 4 correndo tantissimo e alla fine al gol ci arriva più l'italiano che il turco.
O calha trova una sua dimensione in mezzo al campo oppore questo sciagurato 4-5-1 va smantellato perchè insignificante nei numeri e nel rendimento.
Qualcuno mi dovrebbe infatti spiegare l'utilità tattica e il rendimento di calhanoglu?!
In alcuni periodi ha anche giocato bene, non lo nego, ma secondo me non è un caso che suso e calha si alternino i periodi buoni : se gioca bene uno l'altro non rende e viceversa.
Ora è in palla suso e calha è inguardabile.
Sono giocatori che per rendere ed accendersi devono stare al centro del gioco e toccare tanti palloni, quando il gioco invece avviene dalla parte opposta e a loro si chiede di buttarsi in area, riempirla fungendo quasi da seconda punta e chiudere in profondità le giocate mancano clamorosamente perchè non nelle loro corde.
E torniamo al solito motivetto : un keita nel tridente no eh?!?


----------



## davidelynch (28 Settembre 2018)

Passasse meno tempo su quei ca..o di social e testa al campo che fino a qui è stato a dir poco irritante.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Settembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ecco la verità nuda e cruda : calha esterno è un compromesso tattico per poterlo farlo giocare ma alla fine i conti per la squadra non tornano mai.
> L'asse bonaventura - calha è stata creata per consentire al turco di poter giocare ma bonaventura deve farsi in 4 correndo tantissimo e alla fine al gol ci arriva più l'italiano che il turco.
> O calha trova una sua dimensione in mezzo al campo oppore questo sciagurato 4-5-1 va smantellato perchè insignificante nei numeri e nel rendimento.
> Qualcuno mi dovrebbe infatti spiegare l'utilità tattica e il rendimento di calhanoglu?!
> ...



Chalanoglu, al netto delle considerazione tecnico-tattiche, è un giocatore su cui la squadra non può fare affidamento. Nel senso che non ha le caratteristiche mentali per poter recitare un ruolo da protagonista. E' troppo lunatico ed incostante, basarsi su di lui porta inevitabilmente a rendere la squadra un cavallo imbizzarrito. L'unica squadra che può farlo rendere al meglio è quella dove esiste già una base solida, e si può permettere il lusso di lasciarlo libero di svariare. Purtroppo noi non siamo una squadra del genere, e temo che continuare a puntare su di lui come perno del centrocampo sia un errore grave a lungo andare. Quando lo metti a CC, funzionerebbe meglio come esterno, il giorno dopo se lo metti come esterno ti rendi conto che era meglio se stava a CC. Insistere sul trovargli una posizione e scambiare di continuo lui e Bonaventura è il segno che non si è ancora capito questo.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Settembre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Chalanoglu, al netto delle considerazione tecnico-tattiche, è un giocatore su cui la squadra non può fare affidamento. Nel senso che non ha le caratteristiche mentali per poter recitare un ruolo da protagonista. E' troppo lunatico ed incostante, basarsi su di lui porta inevitabilmente a rendere la squadra un cavallo imbizzarrito. L'unica squadra che può farlo rendere al meglio è quella dove esiste già una base solida, e si può permettere il lusso di lasciarlo libero di svariare. Purtroppo noi non siamo una squadra del genere, e temo che continuare a puntare su di lui come perno del centrocampo sia un errore grave a lungo andare. Quando lo metti a CC, funzionerebbe meglio come esterno, il giorno dopo se lo metti come esterno ti rendi conto che era meglio se stava a CC. Insistere sul trovargli una posizione e scambiare di continuo lui e Bonaventura è il segno che non si è ancora capito questo.



E' un centrocampista e dovrebbe spaziare in mezzo al campo.
La fascia lo protegge e lo aiuta ma non è uomo di fascia.
Nel calcio se l'allenatore ha idee e potere di convincimento sul giocatore è possibile attuare anche le metamorfosi apparentemente più difficili.
In questa specialità io adoro Ancelotti e Carletto a Napoli non ha tardato a lavorare di fantasia regalando a napoli e forse all'italia un nuovo futuro per quell'insigne che pareva sapesse giocare solo in fascia.
Inventato infatti seconda punta e libero di svariare su tutto il fronte ora lorenzo trova di più la porta e lo fa con modi diversi da quell'ormai noioso e stucchevole tiro a giro al secondo palo, suo marchio di fabbrica.
Io credo calha potrebbe giocare benissimo centrocampista in un 3-5-2 , interno in un 4-4-2 e anche mezz'ala in un 4-3-3 ovviamente lavorandoci su e costruendogli addosso una ossatura tattica.
Nel tridente non si può vedere.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Settembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' un centrocampista e dovrebbe spaziare in mezzo al campo.
> La fascia lo protegge e lo aiuta ma non è uomo di fascia.
> Nel calcio se l'allenatore ha idee e potere di convincimento sul giocatore è possibile attuare anche le metamorfosi apparentemente più difficili.
> In questa specialità io adoro Ancelotti e Carletto a Napoli non ha tardato a lavorare di fantasia regalando a napoli e forse all'italia un nuovo futuro per quell'insigne che pareva sapesse giocare solo in fascia.
> ...



Capisco. Io vedo il suo discorso come molto complesso nel Milan attuale. Come hai letto, io ne faccio un discorso più caratteriale che tecnico. Ad oggi non ho visto in lui doti di personalità spiccata, e la configurazione di squadra che abbiamo non aiuta certo. Potrebbe stare a centrocampo, secondo me è un trequartista, tanto per usare un termine molto terra terra. Dovrebbe essere protetto da una mediana di sostanza che lo liberi da compiti di marcatura ed interdizione, ma purtroppo noi non ce l'abbiamo questa mediana, e poi continuiamo con questo sciagurato modulo (anche, ahimé, per far giocare bene altri giocatori che non cito). Sono d'accordo con te che si possono operare sui giocatori cambiamenti tattici anche sostanziali, ma sono scettico su di lui per come siamo messi ora. Inoltre, purtroppo, credo che Gattuso non sia proprio adatto a lavorare a questo livello con i giocatori, che secondo me ritiene già belli fatti e finiti. Ormai è più di un anno che è qui da noi ed è ancora tutto sommato un oggetto misterioso. Facendo paragoni con i mostri sacri, non ha la pazzia e la tecnica di Savicevic, non ha la classe di Kaka, non ha l'intelligenza tattica di Seedorf. Tenuto conto della situazione in cui siamo, oramai cambiamenti del suo atteggiamento in campo li vedo molto difficili a stagione in corso. Forse in un Milan con altri personaggi non sfigurerebbe. Ma senza stare a tirare in ballo i soliti discorsi, arrivo alla conclusione che è stato sostanzialmente, per ora e non per colpa sua, un acquisto sbagliato.


----------



## Beppe85 (28 Settembre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Capisco. Io vedo il suo discorso come molto complesso nel Milan attuale. Come hai letto, io ne faccio un discorso più caratteriale che tecnico. Ad oggi non ho visto in lui doti di personalità spiccata, e la configurazione di squadra che abbiamo non aiuta certo. Potrebbe stare a centrocampo, secondo me è un trequartista, tanto per usare un termine molto terra terra. Dovrebbe essere protetto da una mediana di sostanza che lo liberi da compiti di marcatura ed interdizione, ma purtroppo noi non ce l'abbiamo questa mediana, e poi continuiamo con questo sciagurato modulo (anche, ahimé, per far giocare bene altri giocatori che non cito). Sono d'accordo con te che si possono operare sui giocatori cambiamenti tattici anche sostanziali, ma sono scettico su di lui per come siamo messi ora. Inoltre, purtroppo, credo che Gattuso non sia proprio adatto a lavorare a questo livello con i giocatori, che secondo me ritiene già belli fatti e finiti. Ormai è più di un anno che è qui da noi ed è ancora tutto sommato un oggetto misterioso. Facendo paragoni con i mostri sacri, non ha la pazzia e la tecnica di Savicevic, non ha la classe di Kaka, non ha l'intelligenza tattica di Seedorf. Tenuto conto della situazione in cui siamo, oramai cambiamenti del suo atteggiamento in campo li vedo molto difficili a stagione in corso. Forse in un Milan con altri personaggi non sfigurerebbe. Ma senza stare a tirare in ballo i soliti discorsi, arrivo alla conclusione che è stato sostanzialmente, per ora e non per colpa sua, un acquisto sbagliato.



Per me come trequartista sarebbe fortissimo... sulla fascia è sprecato ed in più con un terzino che spinge... crea solo confusione.
Ieri laxalt gli doveva passar sopra... stessa cosa che è capitata spesso a rodriguez.
Ma continuo a pensare che sia nettamente più forte di jack e ancora meglio del super sopravvalutato suso... che è assolutamente il più incostante ed oramai anche il più prevedibile.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Settembre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Capisco. Io vedo il suo discorso come molto complesso nel Milan attuale. Come hai letto, io ne faccio un discorso più caratteriale che tecnico. Ad oggi non ho visto in lui doti di personalità spiccata, e la configurazione di squadra che abbiamo non aiuta certo. Potrebbe stare a centrocampo, secondo me è un trequartista, tanto per usare un termine molto terra terra. Dovrebbe essere protetto da una mediana di sostanza che lo liberi da compiti di marcatura ed interdizione, ma purtroppo noi non ce l'abbiamo questa mediana, e poi continuiamo con questo sciagurato modulo (anche, ahimé, per far giocare bene altri giocatori che non cito). Sono d'accordo con te che si possono operare sui giocatori cambiamenti tattici anche sostanziali, ma sono scettico su di lui per come siamo messi ora. Inoltre, purtroppo, credo che Gattuso non sia proprio adatto a lavorare a questo livello con i giocatori, che secondo me ritiene già belli fatti e finiti. Ormai è più di un anno che è qui da noi ed è ancora tutto sommato un oggetto misterioso. Facendo paragoni con i mostri sacri, non ha la pazzia e la tecnica di Savicevic, non ha la classe di Kaka, non ha l'intelligenza tattica di Seedorf. Tenuto conto della situazione in cui siamo, oramai cambiamenti del suo atteggiamento in campo li vedo molto difficili a stagione in corso. Forse in un Milan con altri personaggi non sfigurerebbe. Ma senza stare a tirare in ballo i soliti discorsi, arrivo alla conclusione che è stato sostanzialmente, per ora e non per colpa sua, un acquisto sbagliato.



Come trequartista o comunque giocatore tra le linee farebbe la stessa fatica di saponara, profilo molto simile al turco muscolarmente e per intensità.
Il trequartista nel calcio moderno o comunque il giocatore che gioca tra le linee deve esser una bestia.


----------



## danjr (28 Settembre 2018)

Black ha scritto:


> Bonaventura vale 2 Hakan, c'è poco da dire



Purtroppo è vero


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (28 Settembre 2018)

Concordo con gli ultimi commenti ma bisogna aggiungere che non è in forma, o in palla, probabilmente questo periodo di fine estate inizio autunno non è il suo; pochi calciatori sono costanti nell'arco della stagione ergo giudicarlo per queste partite non è molto corretto.
Anche per questo motivo era da preferire Castillejo almeno ad Empoli (almeno per un minimo di turnover e pure per dar fiducia allo spagnolo) e forse sarebbe bastata questa mossa per portare a casa la vittoria e staremmo festeggiando Samu invece di prendercerla con Calha.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Settembre 2018)

Il problema è che non possiamo aspettarlo ogni anno 4-5 mesi. In estate ha fatto una panza da trippone cinquantenne. Ovvio che non ce la faccia a muoversi.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (30 Settembre 2018)

Quando inizia a giocare?


----------



## mil77 (30 Settembre 2018)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Quando inizia a giocare?



Beh oggi ha messo due volte un suo compagno solo davanti al portiere, se poi gli altri sbagliano non è certo colpa sua


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Settembre 2018)

Finora non benissimo, ma oggi è stato il migliore

Edit: sbagliato topic, parlavo di Suso


----------



## Gunnar67 (30 Settembre 2018)

Oggi a Reggio Emilia ha finalmente fatto una partita all'altezza dell sua fama. Merito anche di Gattuso che gli ha chiesto di accentrarsi spesso, scambiandosi con Samu. Sono mesi che vado dicendo che se lo si sposta a centro diventa letale.


----------



## koti (1 Ottobre 2018)

A me non è piaciuto manco oggi, troppo scolastico, partita da 6. Troppo poco ancora.


----------



## IlMusagete (1 Ottobre 2018)

Oggi buona partita da 6,5, 1 assist e mezzo, molta più personalità delle scorse partite e buoni recuperi in difesa, manca la stoccata vincente che lo può far risalire in cattedra come gli ultimi mesi dell'anno scorso, ma deve continuare a provarci con convinzione.


----------



## Djici (1 Ottobre 2018)

Anche oggi E stato il peggiore.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Ottobre 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Anche oggi E stato il peggiore.



Oddio, 2 assist in una partita, non mi sembra proprio cosi schifoso, dai. Mi aspetto pure io di più, eh


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Ottobre 2018)

Ieri ha fatto una buona partita,ha servito diversi palloni che solo per l'imprecisione dei compagni non si sono tramutati in gol.

Ora pero' voglio che osi di piu' in partita e provi piu' spesso anche a calciare verso la porta.


----------



## 7vinte (4 Ottobre 2018)

Oggi benissimo!! Peccato per il palo. Giocatote fantastico, speriamo si sia ripreso e abbia chiuso il periodo no. Era in crescita già con il Sassuolo. Prova del 9 contro il Chievo!


----------



## Nils (4 Ottobre 2018)

Oggi ha dimostrato per l'ennesima volta di essere un centrocampista puro, con due punte davanti che gli danno la profondità può diventare devastante, la parte divertente è che diventa più pericoloso anche come finalizzatore.


----------



## koti (7 Ottobre 2018)

Anonimo anche oggi, se non si sveglia diventa un problema.


----------



## Jino (7 Ottobre 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Anonimo anche oggi, se non si sveglia diventa un problema.



Non è in fiducia, si vede, come Suso deve ritrovare il gol e poi le cose andranno meglio.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Ottobre 2018)

Mi ricorda Seedorf degli ultimi anni, una partita incantava e 10 pascolava


----------



## davoreb (7 Ottobre 2018)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Mi ricorda Seedorf degli ultimi anni, una partita incantava e 10 pascolava



Magari lo ricordasse un po' di più


----------



## davoreb (7 Ottobre 2018)

È il giocatore che mi sta più deludendo... Mi aspettavo molto da lui quest'anno


----------



## Schism75 (7 Ottobre 2018)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Mi ricorda Seedorf degli ultimi anni, una partita incantava e 10 pascolava



È un giocatore di questo tipo, come dissi lo scorso anno.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (7 Ottobre 2018)

Mi sa che le vicende personali lo hanno devastato un pò...


----------



## Djici (7 Ottobre 2018)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Mi ricorda Seedorf degli ultimi anni, una partita incantava e 10 pascolava



Si ma Clarence incantava per davvero.


----------



## Pivellino (7 Ottobre 2018)

Un pulcino bagnato che mi ha stancato parecchio.
Uno dei ruoli su cui dobbiamo investire a Gennaio.


----------



## __king george__ (7 Ottobre 2018)

non è all'altezza via...può essere anche Maradona ma una partita ogni 10 non basta raga,,,,


----------



## Nils (7 Ottobre 2018)

Oggi non allaccia nemmeno gli scarpini a Jack e Suso, ma per me non è un bidone,
semplicemente gioca fuori ruolo è un centrocampista puro di costruzione, non un ala ne tantomeno un attaccante,
davanti alla difesa peccherebbe forse in interdizione, ma sarebbe sublime in impostazione,

soffe molto anche il fatto che la squadra si appoggia quasi sempre su Suso, dovrebbero giocare in alternativa,
sarebbero più freschi e con due punte vere davanti pure devastanti.


----------



## Aron (7 Ottobre 2018)

davoreb ha scritto:


> È il giocatore che mi sta più deludendo... Mi aspettavo molto da lui quest'anno



Gli manca la mentalità, ma c'è da dire che gioca fuori ruolo.


----------



## bmb (8 Ottobre 2018)

Dai Hakan, è ora che inizi a scaldare il motore.


----------



## davoreb (8 Ottobre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Gli manca la mentalità, ma c'è da dire che gioca fuori ruolo.



Quello è vero ma praticamente tutti i trequartisti giocano fuori ruolo.

Io per caratteristiche lo vedo come mezzala a giocarsi il posto con Jack.


----------



## IlMusagete (8 Ottobre 2018)

Deve continuare a provarci, gli manca decisamente fortuna in questo periodo, con l'olimpiacos palo al 90', ieri gol in fuorigioco e gol salvato dal difensore, nel mezzo della partita tanta voglia di incidere che spesso gli confonde le idee, lo fa strafare e ne muta la lucidità negli ultimi metri.

Si vede che non è libero mentalmente per fattori esterni e di poca incisività in campo, ma bastano un gol e un paio di episodi favorevoli e rivedremo il miglior Chala, sicuro.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Ottobre 2018)

Hakan divorzia -> Diventa scemo
Ronaldo stupra persone -> Aumenta media gol


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Ottobre 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Hakan divorzia -> Diventa scemo
> Ronaldo stupra persone -> Aumenta media gol



Beh , metro di paragone a dir poco imbarazzante.
Cr7 ha costruito la sua grandezza su una 'testa' fuori dalla norma.
Mi basterebbe nel caso di calha pure la personalità di un giocatore normale, non di un alieno.


----------



## Clarenzio (8 Ottobre 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Hakan divorzia -> Diventa scemo
> Ronaldo stupra persone -> Aumenta media gol


----------



## Dexter (8 Ottobre 2018)

Fino a quando avrà al suo fianco un giocatore che si sente in competizione con lui in ogni momento della partita, andando ad occupare tutte le zone di campo dove spetterebbe ad Hakan combinare qualcosa, non potrà mai esprimersi, nonostante sia palese che non è il giocatore che ci si aspettava.


----------



## Goro (8 Ottobre 2018)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Fino a quando avrà al suo fianco un giocatore che si sente in competizione con lui in ogni momento della partita, andando ad occupare tutte le zone di campo dove spetterebbe ad Hakan combinare qualcosa, non potrà mai esprimersi, nonostante sia palese che non è il giocatore che ci si aspettava.



Non so se è vero, ma nel caso lo fosse non farebbe altro che risaltare la mediocrità di Jack, la mentalità "dell'orticello da difendere"


----------



## Eziomare (8 Ottobre 2018)

"Gioca fuori posizione": chi e' in grado di dirmi qual e' il suo ruolo precipuo?
Interno sx/n°8? Naah, gli si preferisce Jack adattato (emblematico).
Trequartista? Non ha lo spunto, la visione di gioco ne' la rapidita' di pensiero.
Ala sx/dx? Totalmente e palesemente inadatto.
Giocatore balisticamente forte ma che di fatto non ha collocazione ideale in campo.
Mezzo giocatore?


----------



## zlatan (8 Ottobre 2018)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> "Gioca fuori posizione": chi e' in grado di dirmi qual e' il suo ruolo precipuo?
> Interno sx/n°8? Naah, gli si preferisce Jack adattato (emblematico).
> Trequartista? Non ha lo spunto, la visione di gioco ne' la rapidita' di pensiero.
> Ala sx/dx? Totalmente e palesemente inadatto.
> ...



Credo davvero ad un problema più che altro di testa e di conseguenza è un mezzo giocatore. Chi lo ha visto giocare in Bundes, mi racconta di un Hakan che tira da tutte le posizione e segna tantissimo su punizione, qui non si vede nulla di tutto questo, solo un ragazzo molto timido. In più sta storia del divorzio con tanto di ripicche varie, deve averlo ammazzato, perchè la seconda parte dell'anno scorso prometteva molto bene. Io lo aspetto ancora visto che Samu va bene per qualche spezzone, non di più. Ma se a gennaio è ancora in queste condizioni, bisogna fare qualcosa....


----------



## koti (8 Ottobre 2018)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> "Gioca fuori posizione": chi e' in grado di dirmi qual e' il suo ruolo precipuo?
> Interno sx/n°8? Naah, gli si preferisce Jack adattato (emblematico).
> Trequartista? Non ha lo spunto, la visione di gioco ne' la rapidita' di pensiero.
> Ala sx/dx? Totalmente e palesemente inadatto.
> ...



Dopo 1 anno e mezzo che è qua non si ancora capito in che zona del campo debba giocare infatti, perlomeno nella seconda parte della scorsa stagione pareva in crescita e messo esterno qualcosa combinava. Ad oggi dopo 8 giornate il nulla assoluto.


----------



## Jino (8 Ottobre 2018)

Per me non c'entra la posizione in cui gioca, è un discorso di testa, si vede che il ragazzo non è in fiducia. Non punta l'uomo con convizione, non prova passaggi complicati, non prova a calciare da fuori convinto... se dovesse far gol sono certo si toglierebbe questo peso e tornerebbe a macinare il bel gioco visto negli ultimi sei mesi lo scorso anno.


----------



## gabri65 (8 Ottobre 2018)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> "Gioca fuori posizione": chi e' in grado di dirmi qual e' il suo ruolo precipuo?
> Interno sx/n°8? Naah, gli si preferisce Jack adattato (emblematico).
> Trequartista? Non ha lo spunto, la visione di gioco ne' la rapidita' di pensiero.
> Ala sx/dx? Totalmente e palesemente inadatto.
> ...



Come tipo di giocatore mi sembra più o meno come Jack, pur se con ovvie differenze. Se proprio lo dovessi battezzare, è un trequartista che parte da ala e si accentra quando ormai è troppo tardi. Interdizione e visione di gioco a tratti, ma tendente al minimo. Tutti 'sti goals su punizione non si son visti. Francamente per ora più ombre che luci. Altro indefinibile, ormai ne abbiamo anche troppi in squadra, e la cosa ci sta uccidendo. E per dirla tutta, onestamente ne avrei anche abbastanza di questi giocatori lunatici. C'è sempre qualche scusa, infortuni, morale, la lingua, problemi in famiglia, etc. Me ne dispiace umanamente, ma un vero campione professionista non deve avere questo rendimento casuale, è suo dovere rendere sempre al massimo delle possibilità. Mi auguro di rimangiarmi le parole.


----------



## impero rossonero (9 Ottobre 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Hakan divorzia -> Diventa scemo
> Ronaldo stupra persone -> Aumenta media gol



verissimo...chala ha un altro carattere ...evidentemente sta soffrendo molto ...e il vero motivo lo sa solo lui...deve esserci stata veramente una cosa molto grave ai suoi occhi per condizionarlo cosi' negativamente ...


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Ottobre 2018)

Hakan gioca a calcio, Jack gioca per se stesso. Occhio che ora l'Italiano sta segnando, ma appena smetterà di farlo saranno imprecazioni su imprecazioni.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Ottobre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Hakan gioca a calcio, Jack gioca per se stesso. Occhio che ora l'Italiano sta segnando, ma appena smetterà di farlo saranno imprecazioni su imprecazioni.



Io impreco anche quando segna. Era un parallelo negativo, per chiarire.


----------



## Miro (21 Ottobre 2018)

Ma vogliamo parlare di questo fenomeno di Football Manager?


----------



## Jino (21 Ottobre 2018)

Sbaglia stop...passaggi...uno tecnicamente bravo come lui se li sbaglia c'è solo una spiegazione, non c'è con la testa.


----------



## Molenko (21 Ottobre 2018)

Imbarazzante da inizio anno, serve un esterno, ma si sapeva.


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Ottobre 2018)

Una delusione, sono un suo fan ma mi pare che non ci sia molto da fare.
Un po' di panchina a lui e a quell'altro genio che gli gioca dietro non farebbe male.


----------



## Djici (21 Ottobre 2018)

Un vero numero 10 
Con lui giochiamo sempre in 10.
In piu di un anno e riuscito a giocare bene meno di 10 partite.

Mettete Borini... mettete Laxalt, mettete Castillejo... fatte quello che volete ma non si puo insistere su di lui.
Almeno fino a quando continuera con queste prestazioni.


----------



## iceman. (21 Ottobre 2018)

Uno specialista dei tiri da fuori"cit
altro giocatorino da europa league


----------



## Albijol (21 Ottobre 2018)

Non deve più vedere il campo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Ottobre 2018)

L’ho già scritto nel topic dedicato alla partita, ma lo ripeto: il giocatore ha EVIDENTI problemi di tipo psicologico che non lo fanno stare sereno, in questo momento non deve vedere il campo.


----------



## Nils (21 Ottobre 2018)

Non credo sia così scarso, semplicemente gioca fuori posizione e non ha la duttilità per fare l'attaccante esterno.
Deve essere l'alternativa a Suso, insieme non possono giocare.


----------



## Cataldinho (21 Ottobre 2018)

Si direbbe l'ennesimo cesso di mirabelli. 1 partita buona ogni 4 da schifo.


----------



## Buciadignho (21 Ottobre 2018)

Che scarso, quella fascia fa veramente pena... tra lui, Bonaventura e Rodirguez si ha l'imbrazzo della scelta.


----------



## iceman. (21 Ottobre 2018)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Che scarso, quella fascia fa veramente pena... tra lui, Bonaventura e Rodirguez si ha l'imbrazzo della scelta.



Brividi ogni volta.


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Ottobre 2018)

inguardabile. 

se ha problemi personali, che stia fuori. 
non ha senso farlo giocare in queste condizioni, quando magari ci sono laxalt o castillejo che fremono per avere un minimo di minutaggio. 

la sua presenza in campo è quasi nulla, non segna e non fa assist. 
a parte qualche bel cambio di gioco non fa altro ultimamente, qualcuno ha visto come ha giocato con la nazionale turca ?


----------



## Albijol (21 Ottobre 2018)

alla fine avevo ragione io a settembre 2017, questo è l'anticalcio moderno. Va bene per una squadra degli anni 80, non di più


----------



## Gunnar67 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Lui non è un fenomeno, ma ha comunque buone qualità. Solo che qualcuno deve capire che messo sulla fascia non serve.


----------



## Gunnar67 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> inguardabile.
> 
> se ha problemi personali, che stia fuori.
> non ha senso farlo giocare in queste condizioni, quando magari ci sono laxalt o castillejo che fremono per avere un minimo di minutaggio.
> ...



Ma anche Cutrone! Ma come si fa a tenere in panca Cutrone?...


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Spero che qualche pollo ci caschi e perlomeno non ci faccia fare minusvalenza.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Ottobre 2018)

male male. C'è da dire che Gattuso non lo mette in condizioni di esprimersi al meglio. Lui in fascia non ci deve stare.


----------



## elpacoderoma (22 Ottobre 2018)

Finalmente il topic ha preso la piega giusta.
Fossi in Maldini proporrei scambio alla pari con Gervinho a gennaio.


----------



## Goro (22 Ottobre 2018)

Grande delusione, gli addetti ai lavori ne parlavano tutti bene da quel che ricordo

Caratterialmente DEBOLE e tremendamente incostante, un altro flop con la 10


----------



## Ruuddil23 (22 Ottobre 2018)

Mai piaciuto, sempre ritenuto un mediocre sopravvalutato da quando ho iniziato a vedere qualche sua partita nel Milan. E dire che al momento del suo acquisto riponevo speranze in lui, ma appunto non l'avevo mai visto in partita intera. Non capisco come alcune prestazioni decenti nella seconda parte della scorsa stagione contro avversari per lo più di basso rango abbiano potuto illudere i più su questo giocatore. Adesso sono davvero tante, troppe le partite in cui paghiamo lo scotto delle sue prestazioni scarse. Poi mettiamoci che oltre a non essere un granché come qualità e carattere, viene pure impiegato fuori ruolo e, da mediocre che è, sembra addirittura scarsissimo. Errore tecnico e tattico averlo acquistato.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Ottobre 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Mai piaciuto, sempre ritenuto un mediocre sopravvalutato da quando ho iniziato a vedere qualche sua partita nel Milan. E dire che al momento del suo acquisto riponevo speranze in lui, ma appunto non l'avevo mai visto in partita intera. Non capisco come alcune prestazioni decenti nella seconda parte della scorsa stagione contro avversari per lo più di basso rango abbiano potuto illudere i più su questo giocatore. Adesso sono davvero tante, troppe le partite in cui paghiamo lo scotto delle sue prestazioni scarse. Poi mettiamoci che oltre a non essere un granché come qualità e carattere, viene pure impiegato fuori ruolo e, da mediocre che è, sembra addirittura scarsissimo. Errore tecnico e tattico averlo acquistato.



se andiamo in fondo al nocciolo, alla fine della fiera chi si salva dal precedente mercato, sono veramente in pochi. Conti (perché non è stato possibile valutarlo, ma ho una tremenda paura che si riveli un flop), Biglia(anche se pagato troppo) solo perché è un giocatore intelligente ed è diventato indispensabile per noi (incredibile), Kessie solo perché giovane e rivendibile ( niente di eccezionale). Mamma mia.


----------



## fra29 (22 Ottobre 2018)

Finché non lo vedrò in un ruolo consono non mollerò le speranze.
Mettete Luis Alberto o Naingollan a far la fascia (due nomi a caso) e vediamo se rendono


----------



## Ruuddil23 (22 Ottobre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> se andiamo in fondo al nocciolo, alla fine della fiera chi si salva dal precedente mercato, sono veramente in pochi. Conti (perché non è stato possibile valutarlo, ma ho una tremenda paura che si riveli un flop), Biglia(anche se pagato troppo) solo perché è un giocatore intelligente ed è diventato indispensabile per noi (incredibile), Kessie solo perché giovane e rivendibile ( niente di eccezionale). Mamma mia.



Eh ma "la bbbaseh", "i 10/11esimih"


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Ottobre 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Finché non lo vedrò in un ruolo consono non mollerò le speranze.
> Mettete Luis Alberto o Naingollan a far la fascia (due nomi a caso) e vediamo se rendono


Sì ma questo è in un momento in cui sbaglia praticamente ogni cosa, si vede che non ci sta con la testa. Un 10 deve saper gestire la palla e non perderla, lui la dà sempre agli avversari. Si vede che qualcosa non va mentalmente, ha problemi extracalcistici che deve risolvere. Inoltre a questi livelli è inadatto, come gli stessi Kessie e Biglia (ma anche Suso).


----------



## bmb (22 Ottobre 2018)

Onestamente mi ha stancato. Non vedo l'ora arrivi Ibrahimovic.


----------



## tonilovin93 (22 Ottobre 2018)

Ragazzi, l ho sempre difeso, ma questo in un anno e mezzo ha fatto 5 partite buone.. E la condizione, e il divorzio e basta così però eh
Direi che si possa sacrificare anche a gennaio


----------



## EmmePi (22 Ottobre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> male male. C'è da dire che Gattuso non lo mette in condizioni di esprimersi al meglio. Lui in fascia non ci deve stare.



Lui in squadra non ci deve stare. Lascia perdere è un Bluff e basta!


----------



## EmmePi (22 Ottobre 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Onestamente mi ha stancato. Non vedo l'ora arrivi Ibrahimovic.



Troppi giocatori dovrà gettare nella spazzatura Iba a gennaio...


----------



## smallball (22 Ottobre 2018)

nullo e irritante


----------



## davidelynch (22 Ottobre 2018)

Ieri imbarazzante come purtroppo accade da troppe partite, certo fino a che la panchina è quella attuale giocherà sempre comunque.


----------



## danjr (22 Ottobre 2018)

Il peggior acquisto della scorsa sessione di mercato, spero se ne vada il prima possibile


----------



## 666psycho (22 Ottobre 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> Il peggior acquisto della scorsa sessione di mercato, spero se ne vada il prima possibile



Non esageriamo dai


----------



## danjr (22 Ottobre 2018)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Non esageriamo dai


avevo rimosso kalinic dalla mente


----------



## Ruuddil23 (22 Ottobre 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> *Il peggior acquisto della scorsa sessione di mercato*, spero se ne vada il prima possibile



Per stabilire quello c'è l'imbarazzo della scelta.


----------



## Maravich49 (22 Ottobre 2018)

Ha paura della sua ombra... davvero non riesco a spiegarmelo


----------



## Devil man (22 Ottobre 2018)

doveva essere il nostro cecchino sulle punizioni... da quando è qui ne ha messo dentro solo una.


----------



## Pivellino (22 Ottobre 2018)

Basta con questo pulcino bagnato.


----------



## Garrincha (22 Ottobre 2018)

Come ho sempre detto è buono solo per fare la riserva di Suso in quel ruolo, non puoi fare un 433 senza che almeno uno dei due attaccanti esterni sia un velocista in grado di creare strappi e il turco non è degno di allacciare gli scarpini di Suso per cui tra i due la riserva la fa lui


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Ottobre 2018)

Basta, che si svegli o è giusto panchinarlo.


----------



## Milanlove (22 Ottobre 2018)

io non ho ancora capito a cosa serva un giocatore così.


----------



## elpacoderoma (29 Ottobre 2018)

Ammesso e concesso che si rimanga con il 442, tornerà nel suo ruolo di esterno sinistro?
Non si potrebbe provarlo come centrale, visto che è l unico che potrebbe dare il cambio ai soli Biglia e Kessie? 
O magari come trequartista dietro a l unica punta per far rifiatare uno dei due attaccanti.
Anche perché a sinistra abbiamo già abbastanza opzioni


----------



## Djici (29 Ottobre 2018)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Ammesso e concesso che si rimanga con il 442, tornerà nel suo ruolo di esterno sinistro?
> Non si potrebbe provarlo come centrale visto che è l unico che potrebbe dare il cambio ai soli Biglia e Kessie? Anche perché a sinistra abbiamo già abbastanza opzioni



Per me può fare il "Montolivo". Centrale con un altro compagno più di corsa. 
Ha più o meno le stesse caratteristiche. 
Tanto o quello o che venga ceduto. E inutile tenerlo come giocatore offensivo.


----------



## zamp2010 (29 Ottobre 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Per me può fare il "Montolivo". Centrale con un altro compagno più di corsa.
> Ha più o meno le stesse caratteristiche.
> Tanto o quello o che venga ceduto. E inutile tenerlo come giocatore offensivo.



Si pure secondo me, ma non ha fatto cosi per una partita se mi ricordo bene? e ha fatto pure bene....nel ruolo di biglia?


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Ottobre 2018)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Ammesso e concesso che si rimanga con il 442, tornerà nel suo ruolo di esterno sinistro?
> Non si potrebbe provarlo come centrale, visto che è l unico che potrebbe dare il cambio ai soli Biglia e Kessie?
> O magari come trequartista dietro a l unica punta per far rifiatare uno dei due attaccanti.
> Anche perché a sinistra abbiamo già abbastanza opzioni



Bah Hakan ha una percentuale di passaggi sbagliati mostruosa, direi che come regista va escluso per ora, sebbene le qualità tecniche le avrebbe certamente.

Ora come ora nel 442 si gioca il posto da esterno sinistro con buone possibilità di finire in panchina.


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Ottobre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bah Hakan ha una percentuale di passaggi sbagliati mostruosa, direi che come regista va escluso per ora, sebbene le qualità tecniche le avrebbe certamente.
> 
> Ora come ora nel 442 si gioca il posto da esterno sinistro con buone possibilità di finire in panchina.



Per renderlo regista bisognerebbe lavorarci tanto (aveva un'impostazione di gioco tutta diversa in Germania, per questo sbaglia spesso) ed ora non c'è tempo. Il turco va benissimo come esterno di centrocampo, ruolo che tra l'altro aveva prima di incappare nei "rivoluzionari" 3-4-3/4-3-3 di Montella-Gattuso che non hanno portato risultati.


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Ottobre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Per renderlo regista bisognerebbe lavorarci tanto (aveva un'impostazione di gioco tutta diversa in Germania, per questo sbaglia spesso) ed ora non c'è tempo. Il turco va benissimo come esterno di centrocampo, ruolo che tra l'altro aveva prima di incappare nei "rivoluzionari" 3-4-3/4-3-3 di Montella-Gattuso che non hanno portato risultati.



Vero. Ci pensavo ieri che al posto di Laxalt, da esterno accentrato, potrebbe trovare la sua dimensione. Vedremo perchè che abbia le qualità è fuori discussione ma finora fa alti e bassi nemmeno le montagne russe. 
Ad ogni modo sarebbe in diretta concorrenza con Jack per una maglia con buone possibilità di non giocare.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Ottobre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vero. Ci pensavo ieri che al posto di Laxalt, da esterno accentrato, potrebbe trovare la sua dimensione. Vedremo perchè che abbia le qualità è fuori discussione ma finora fa alti e bassi nemmeno le montagne russe.
> Ad ogni modo sarebbe in diretta concorrenza con Jack per una maglia con buone possibilità di non giocare.



Deve partire dalla fascia per poi avere libertà d'azione , vedi fabian ruiz nel napoli, isco nel real ecc ecc.
Ma torniamo al solito discorso : se dalla sua parte il terzino è bloccato calha non potrà mai esprimersi al meglio .


----------



## elpacoderoma (30 Ottobre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bah Hakan ha una percentuale di passaggi sbagliati mostruosa, direi che come regista va escluso per ora, sebbene le qualità tecniche le avrebbe certamente.
> 
> Ora come ora nel 442 si gioca il posto da esterno sinistro con buone possibilità di finire in panchina.



Laxalt secondo me da molte piu garanzie nel ruolo di esterno, soprattutto con un terzino sinistro bloccato come RR dietro.
Bonaventura e Chalanoglu sono tagliati fuori dal nuovo modulo (grazie al cielo)


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Ottobre 2018)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Laxalt secondo me da molte piu garanzie nel ruolo di esterno, soprattutto con un terzino sinistro bloccato come RR dietro.
> *Bonaventura e Chalanoglu sono tagliati fuori dal nuovo modulo* (grazie al cielo)



Credo anch'io


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Ottobre 2018)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Laxalt secondo me da molte piu garanzie nel ruolo di esterno, soprattutto con un terzino sinistro bloccato come RR dietro.
> Bonaventura e Chalanoglu sono tagliati fuori dal nuovo modulo (grazie al cielo)



Vedremo ma non ne sono sicuro invece.
Laxalt ha fatto una bellissima partita soprattutto tatticamente ma per equilibrare Suso deve giocare strettissimo, da mezzala. Lo ha fatto bene ma non so se alla lunga possa fare un gioco simile.

Paradossalmente nel 442 Hakan potrebbero trovare invece la giusta collocazione da esterno. Il turco quando gioca alto a sinistra lo vedo in grande difficoltà se deve ricevere palla di spalle e col difensore vicino, inoltre è uno che ama verticalizzare e avere una sola punta davanti lo limita in questo. Da esterno "stretto", diciamo, in questo 442 per me può trovare meglio la sua dimensione, partendo da più dietro e muovendosi più liberamente sulla trequarti.

Sinceramente sono proprio curioso di vederlo all'opera, ho la sensazione che ci sorprenderà positivamente.

Per Jack è un discorso diverso. Negli ultimi anni ha trovato la sua dimensione da mezzala che si inserisce, nel 442 è da capire se tornerà a fare l'esterno, ruolo che mi pare di capire abbia lasciato un po' alle spalle. E' ipotizzabile addirittura un ruolo da centrale... vedremo.


----------



## Djici (30 Ottobre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vedremo ma non ne sono sicuro invece.
> Laxalt ha fatto una bellissima partita soprattutto tatticamente ma per equilibrare Suso deve giocare strettissimo, da mezzala. Lo ha fatto bene ma non so se alla lunga possa fare un gioco simile.
> 
> Paradossalmente nel 442 Hakan potrebbero trovare invece la giusta collocazione da esterno. Il turco quando gioca alto a sinistra lo vedo in grande difficoltà se deve ricevere palla di spalle e col difensore vicino, inoltre è uno che ama verticalizzare e avere una sola punta davanti lo limita in questo. Da esterno "stretto", diciamo, in questo 442 per me può trovare meglio la sua dimensione, partendo da più dietro e muovendosi più liberamente sulla trequarti.
> ...



Jack centrale non penso proprio che possa giocare. Deve giocare molto più velocemente e non portare palla come li piace fare da mezzala. Per me è più probabile riuscire a trasformare Hakan in centrale. 
Jack lo vedo fare il quarto di sinistra alla Donadoni. 
Poi sono ovviamente sono sensazioni.


----------



## Goro (30 Ottobre 2018)

Chalanoglu esterno sinistro è l'opzione migliore, anche nel Leverkusen occupava quelle zolle mi pare con buoni risultati, restando bloccato però perchè di là c'è Suso il turco può dedicarsi a lanciare gli attaccanti, cosa che che gli riuscirà sicuramente meglio di restare vicino alla porta visto che non ha fiuto per il gol, allontanarlo da lì può fare solo bene a lui e alla squadra


----------



## Schism75 (30 Ottobre 2018)

per me possono fare entrambe il ruolo di esterno a sinistra. Calhanouglu forse anche la seconda punta/trequartista, pronto a tirare su appoggio di Higuain.


----------



## rossonero71 (30 Ottobre 2018)

Hakan dovrebbe avere la possibilità di scalare dietro le due punte in fase di possesso, dovrebbe essere libero di muoversi fra centrocampo e attaccanti un po alla isco, e in fase di non possesso fare il 4 cc di sinistro sarebbe una variante del 4-4-2 che diventerebbe a partita in corso un 4-3-1-2


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Ottobre 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Jack centrale non penso proprio che possa giocare. Deve giocare molto più velocemente e non portare palla come li piace fare da mezzala. Per me è più probabile riuscire a trasformare Hakan in centrale.
> Jack lo vedo fare il quarto di sinistra alla Donadoni.
> Poi sono ovviamente sono sensazioni.



Sì infatti. Sono curioso di vedere le prossime partite quando i due rientreranno, dando per scontato chiaramente che giocheremo di nuovo con le due punte.

Hakan per ora è un giocatore che definire enigmatico è un eufemismo.


----------



## EmmePi (30 Ottobre 2018)

Il turco non voglio più vederlo titolare nel Milan, nel modo più assoluto! Se potessi non fare minusvalenza lo cederei a gennaio senza ripensamenti!


----------



## Djici (30 Ottobre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sì infatti. Sono curioso di vedere le prossime partite quando i due rientreranno, dando per scontato chiaramente che giocheremo di nuovo con le due punte.
> 
> Hakan per ora è un giocatore che definire enigmatico è un eufemismo.


Io invece mi chiedo come è dove potrà giocare Paqueta.
Nel 442 non lo vedo bene. Da quel che ho potuto vedere sui YouTube.
Non ha le caratteristiche del esterno sinistro e nemmeno del centrale a due.
Boh.


----------



## elpacoderoma (30 Ottobre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vedremo ma non ne sono sicuro invece.
> Laxalt ha fatto una bellissima partita soprattutto tatticamente ma per equilibrare Suso deve giocare strettissimo, da mezzala. Lo ha fatto bene ma non so se alla lunga possa fare un gioco simile.
> 
> Paradossalmente nel 442 Hakan potrebbero trovare invece la giusta collocazione da esterno. Il turco quando gioca alto a sinistra lo vedo in grande difficoltà se deve ricevere palla di spalle e col difensore vicino, inoltre è uno che ama verticalizzare e avere una sola punta davanti lo limita in questo. Da esterno "stretto", diciamo, in questo 442 per me può trovare meglio la sua dimensione, partendo da più dietro e muovendosi più liberamente sulla trequarti.
> ...



Hai ragione, per come è posizionato Laxalt sembra fare la mezz ala di un 433, però questo è un problema non deve essere la base sulla quale costruire il gioco, se metti Chalanoglu li è finito il 442


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Ottobre 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Io invece mi chiedo come è dove potrà giocare Paqueta.
> Nel 442 non lo vedo bene. Da quel che ho potuto vedere sui YouTube.
> Non ha le caratteristiche del esterno sinistro e nemmeno del centrale a due.
> Boh.



Giustissimo dubbio. Forse la seconda punta. Vedremo, per adesso Paqueta è tatticamente un'incognita ma da qui a gennaio ne passerà di acqua sotto i ponti.


----------



## Nils (30 Ottobre 2018)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, per come è posizionato Laxalt sembra fare la mezz ala di un 433, però questo è un problema non deve essere la base sulla quale costruire il gioco, se metti Chalanoglu li è finito il 442



Laxalt in quella posizione ibrida non è un problema, ma una precisa richiesta tattica di Gattuso,
che ha confermato in sala stampa, fra l'altro è un ruolo che cala a pennello sia a Jack che a Chala.
Del resto è un modulo che applicava già con grande successo Capello avendo sugli esterni Boban e Savicevic.


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Ottobre 2018)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, per come è posizionato Laxalt sembra fare la mezz ala di un 433, però questo è un problema non deve essere la base sulla quale costruire il gioco, se metti Chalanoglu li è finito il 442



Chalanoglu è indecifrabile perchè fa alti e bassi talmente grossi tra una partita e l'altra che non si sa mai cosa aspettarsi da lui. Però mia sensazione si troverebbe meglio da esterno stretto nel 442, magari più nel vivo del gioco partendo basso anche in costruzione, che da attaccante laterale del 433 dove sembra proprio un pesce fuor d'acqua ultimamente.


----------



## elpacoderoma (30 Ottobre 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Laxalt in quella posizione ibrida non è un problema, ma una precisa richiesta tattica di Gattuso,
> che ha confermato in sala stampa, fra l'altro è un ruolo che cala a pennello sia a Jack che a Chala.
> Del resto è un modulo che applicava già con grande successo Capello avendo sugli esterni Boban e Savicevic.



Praticamente dal centrocampo in su siamo disposti cosi.

Kessie Biglia Calhanoglu(Laxalt)
Suso Higuain Cutrone

433 is coming (e non mi venite a dire che Suso gioca sulla linea del centrocampo perchè non vi credo)


----------



## cris (30 Ottobre 2018)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Praticamente dal centrocampo in su siamo disposti cosi.
> 
> Kessie Biglia Calhanoglu(Laxalt)
> Suso Higuain Cutrone
> ...



Sarebbe uno scempio Cutrone a sx


----------



## PM3 (30 Ottobre 2018)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Laxalt secondo me da molte piu garanzie nel ruolo di esterno, soprattutto con un terzino sinistro bloccato come RR dietro.
> Bonaventura e Chalanoglu sono tagliati fuori dal nuovo modulo (grazie al cielo)



Perché mai? 
Bonaventura ha sempre giocato nel 4231 a Bergamo con ottimi risultati.
Hakan nel 4231 ha ricoperto il ruolo di ala sinistra, seconda punta e centrocampista centrale nei due... 
Quindi sono tantissimi i ruoli in cui possono giocare e Hakan può risolvere il problema anche del vice Biglia o Kessie con caratteristiche diverse ovviamente.


----------



## Nils (30 Ottobre 2018)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Laxalt secondo me da molte piu garanzie nel ruolo di esterno, soprattutto con un terzino sinistro bloccato come RR dietro.
> Bonaventura e Chalanoglu sono tagliati fuori dal nuovo modulo (grazie al cielo)



Affermazione sorprendente, in primis perchè l'esterno nel 442 è il ruolo naturale sia di Jack che di Chala, 
secondo non si comprende perchè dovremmo ringraziare il cielo se in una rosa corta come la nostra due dei giocatori più dotati fossero tagliati fuori, semma il problema è trovargli la posizione in cui rendano meglio, soprattutto il Turco, fortunatamente dal 442 ha solo da guadagnarci, e noi con lui 



elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Praticamente dal centrocampo in su siamo disposti cosi.
> 
> Kessie Biglia Calhanoglu(Laxalt)
> Suso Higuain Cutrone
> ...



Non devi credere a noi, ma a quello che vedi in campo, Gattuso ha affermato che a turno i due esterni hanno assunto una posizione da mezzala, concordo con te che Suso soprattutto nel secondo tempo è stato quello che si è sacrificato meno, giocando spesso alto sulla fascia e rientrando poco, però l'mportante è che nell'altro versante Cutrone non ha fatto l'ala, ha svariato ma ha sempre occupato l'area, anche più di Higuain. Non si discute che abbiamo giocato effettivamente a due punte.
Evidente la mano di Leonardo, con il rientro di Jack sarà a tutti gli effetti il famoso 424 "fantasia", almeno in fase di possesso.


----------



## elpacoderoma (30 Ottobre 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Affermazione sorprendente, in primis perchè l'esterno nel 442 è il ruolo naturale sia di Jack che di Chala,
> secondo non si comprende perchè dovremmo ringraziare il cielo se in una rosa corta come la nostra due dei giocatori più dotati fossero tagliati fuori, semma il problema è trovargli la posizione in cui rendano meglio, soprattutto il Turco, fortunatamente dal 442 ha solo da guadagnarci, e noi con lui
> 
> 
> ...



Probabilmente è come dici tu, o almeno me lo auguro.


----------



## Molenko (30 Ottobre 2018)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Praticamente dal centrocampo in su siamo disposti cosi.
> 
> Kessie Biglia Calhanoglu(Laxalt)
> Suso Higuain Cutrone
> ...



Quale 4-3-3 che le due punte con la Samp, se escludiamo qualche sporadico recupero di Cutrone nel secondo tempo, si sono disposte sempre vicine e Laxalt e Suso occupavano l'ampiezza come dei veri e propri esterni.


----------



## elpacoderoma (30 Ottobre 2018)

Mah secondo me Chalanoglu va via a Gennaio per far posto a Paqueta.


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Ottobre 2018)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Mah secondo me Chalanoglu va via a Gennaio per far posto a Paqueta.



Il punto è questo: non credono in lui Leo e (forse) Maldini.
Per me si rivelerà un errore, quello da vendere dovrebbe essere Bonaventura che non ha margini di crescita e soprattutto non gioca mai per la squadra, ma sicuramente il turco ha più mercato.


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Ottobre 2018)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Quale 4-3-3 che le due punte con la Samp, se escludiamo qualche sporadico recupero di Cutrone nel secondo tempo, si sono disposte sempre vicine e Laxalt e Suso occupavano l'ampiezza come dei veri e propri esterni.



Concordo, basta rivedere nelle stats le zone di campo occupate dai giocatori. Suso è tornato spesso nella nostra metà campo ed ha "arato" la fascia tanto quanto Laxalt, ma probabilmente ci ricordiamo soprattutto le sue giocate sulla trequarti. Cutrone ed Higuain hanno svariato su tutto il fronte d'attacco, con l'argentino come primo riferimento (giustamente, visto il controllo e la gestione di palla superiore).
Biglia finalmente ha stazionato davanti la difesa come frangiflutti, senza dover vagare come una trottola a centrocampo, mentre non mi è ancora chiaro ruolo e posizione di Kessiè che a tratti mi è parso in difficoltà (soprattutto nel primo tempo).
Se consideriamo che era la prima vera col 4-4-2 e che giocavamo contro una squadra ben organizzata, i risultati sono stati confortanti.
Unica nota negativa: la squadra deve alzare, come già detto, il baricentro, non possono abbassarsi così tanto Musacchio e Romagnoli.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Ottobre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Concordo, basta rivedere nelle stats le zone di campo occupate dai giocatori. Suso è tornato spesso nella nostra metà campo ed ha "arato" la fascia tanto quanto Laxalt, ma probabilmente ci ricordiamo soprattutto le sue giocate sulla trequarti. Cutrone ed Higuain hanno svariato su tutto il fronte d'attacco, con l'argentino come primo riferimento (giustamente, visto il controllo e la gestione di palla superiore).
> Biglia finalmente ha stazionato davanti la difesa come frangiflutti, senza dover vagare come una trottola a centrocampo, mentre non mi è ancora chiaro ruolo e posizione di Kessiè che a tratti mi è parso in difficoltà (soprattutto nel primo tempo).
> Se consideriamo che era la prima vera col 4-4-2 e che giocavamo contro una squadra ben organizzata, i risultati sono stati confortanti.
> Unica nota negativa: la squadra deve alzare, come già detto, il baricentro, non possono abbassarsi così tanto Musacchio e Romagnoli.



Kessie non stava bene, anche io l'ho ammazzato nel video post partita poi mi hanno fatto presente che era infortunato ma è stato schierato lo stesso.


----------



## Rivera10 (30 Ottobre 2018)

Che dite??Possiamo fare fuori finalmente Chalanoglu così almeno portiamo avanti il giochino dell'avanti un altro? Non si capisce o non si vuole capire che il turco sta vivendo un momento personale davvero particolare ed e' persona sensibile. Meno male che chi ha le redini del Milan e' piu' intelligente di molti suoi tifosi.


----------



## Jino (30 Ottobre 2018)

Questo ragazzo va lasciato un attimo in pace, un pò di panca, ma non punitiva sia chiaro, ma semplicemente per farlo rimettere fisicamente apposto e mentalmente lasciargli perdere quella tensione che non lo fa star sereno...


----------



## iceman. (30 Ottobre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Questo ragazzo va lasciato un attimo in pace, un pò di panca, ma non punitiva sia chiaro, ma semplicemente per farlo rimettere fisicamente apposto e mentalmente lasciargli perdere quella tensione che non lo fa star sereno...



Perdonami, un certo Kaladze è sceso in campo sfornando prestazioni più che decenti malgrado la notizia della morte del fratello. 
Chalanoglu,per carità si vede che è un bravissimo ragazzo ma è troppo molliccio mentalmente.


----------



## Gas (30 Ottobre 2018)

Per tutta la prima parte della stagione scorsa l'ho criticato aspramente, dicevo senza se e senza ma che secondo me era mediocre. Poi con Gattuso mi sono ricreduto, ho visto ottima tecnica e sacrificio... ma oggi siamo ancora qui. Purtroppo penso che siamo semplicemente davanti ad un discreto giocatore che avrà sempre qualche ottimo sprazzo che ci farà illudere che possa sbocciare in un grande giocatore per poi risprofondare poco dopo.
Abbiamo bisogno di qualcuno di un livello e mezzo superiore. Cahla lo tengo come riserva jolly ma se servisse venderlo per raccimolare il gruzzoletto per prenderne uno migliore... non piangerò.


----------



## Albijol (30 Ottobre 2018)

se a gennaio avesse discrete offerte io lo impacchetterei senza rimpianti


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Ottobre 2018)

Finora mi ha fatto bestemmiare tantissimo, penso che abbia perso tutti i palloni che ha toccato in questo primo tempo.


----------



## Nils (31 Ottobre 2018)

Quanto si è involuto, è molti lo preferivano a Suso...


----------



## Clarenzio (31 Ottobre 2018)

Indifendibile, ma ha comunque di fianco 2 giocatori disordinati come Kessiè e Bakacoso.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Ottobre 2018)

Basta dai, sbaglia cambi di gioco facilissimi, non centra mai la porta, mai, cerca sempre la giocata più "strana"


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Ottobre 2018)

Meglio nel secondo tempo, ma nel primo è stato inguardabile.


----------



## iceman. (31 Ottobre 2018)

Altro giocatorino da Fiorentina-Lazio..


----------



## Ruuddil23 (31 Ottobre 2018)

Da facepalm perenne


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Novembre 2018)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Mah secondo me Chalanoglu va via a Gennaio per far posto a Paqueta.



e la 10 se la piglia ibra 

cmq anche l'anno scorso chala ci ha messo un girone abbondante a entrare in forma, mentre suso nel girone di ritorno sparì. 
praticamente i 2 si alternano. 

ma quest'anno rischia di venire sacrificato per monetizzare un pò.


----------



## Stex (1 Novembre 2018)

E se Gattuso lo mettesse al posto di biglia?


----------



## Djici (1 Novembre 2018)

Stex ha scritto:


> E se Gattuso lo mettesse al posto di biglia?



O lo mette lo o lo mette in tribuna


----------



## IlMusagete (1 Novembre 2018)

A gennaio rischia di diventare una seconda scelta con questo andazzo: si è impegnato tanto, ha fatto buone giocate (un cambio gioco per Suso in equilibrio precario da favola nel 2°, tanti palloni recuperati in scivolata) ma veramente poco pulito per un giocatore tecnico come lui, ed inizia ad essere un problema..ho ancora fiducia in lui sinceramente vorrei rivederlo in questa posizione da interno di centrocampo, che in futuro credo diventerà il suo ruolo (come nel percorso naturale di giocatori tecnici come lui, Pjanic, Paredes, Fabregas, Brozovic che non fanno dello spunto la loro caratteristica principale) ma deve essere molto più preciso.


----------



## Jino (1 Novembre 2018)

Non ha fatto bene ieri sera, ma ragazzi, gioca da un mese mezzo rotto per mancanza di alternative eh....ps. 

ps. a volte basta un gol per sbloccarsi....andate a rileggervi cosa scrivavate di Suso un mese fa...lo avreste regalato al Pizzighettone.............


----------



## Djici (1 Novembre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non ha fatto bene ieri sera, ma ragazzi, gioca da un mese mezzo rotto per mancanza di alternative eh....ps.
> 
> ps. a volte basta un gol per sbloccarsi....andate a rileggervi cosa scrivavate di Suso un mese fa...lo avreste regalato al Pizzighettone.............



Che un gol possa sbloccare la situazione e vero. Ma solo chi guardava il tabellino invece delle partite voleva cedere Suso a 15mln.
Suso pure quando non segna o non fa assist e comunque l'unico a creare e provarci.

Se fossi un tifoso del Frosinone non guarderei mai una partita del Milan se Suso non fosse in campo. 

Calha deve provare a fare il Biglia. Ha le caratteristiche giuste per farlo... Ma in avanti quando lo vedo con la 10 mi fa rimpiangere Honda.


----------



## Jino (1 Novembre 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Che un gol possa sbloccare la situazione e vero. Ma solo chi guardava il tabellino invece delle partite voleva cedere Suso a 15mln.
> Suso pure quando non segna o non fa assist e comunque l'unico a creare e provarci.
> 
> Se fossi un tifoso del Frosinone non guarderei mai una partita del Milan se Suso non fosse in campo.
> ...



Allora qui dentro sono in tanti che guardano solo il tabellino...su Suso ne ho sentite di tutti i colori.


----------



## Djici (1 Novembre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Allora qui dentro sono in tanti che guardano solo il tabellino...su Suso ne ho sentite di tutti i colori.



Infatti. Sono in molti. E quando avrà un calo (che quasi per forza arriverà) e non segnerà per 3 partite di fila diranno che è scarso e lo vorranno cedere per 20 mln senza rendersi conto che l'unico che prova il dribbling, l'accelerazione, il tiro e sempre lui.


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Novembre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Questo ragazzo va lasciato un attimo in pace, un pò di panca, ma non punitiva sia chiaro, ma semplicemente per farlo rimettere fisicamente apposto e mentalmente lasciargli perdere quella tensione che non lo fa star sereno...



Ancora con sta storia? È sempre stato così!


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Novembre 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Infatti. Sono in molti. E quando avrà un calo (che quasi per forza arriverà) e non segnerà per 3 partite di fila diranno che è scarso e lo vorranno cedere per 20 mln senza rendersi conto che l'unico che prova il dribbling, l'accelerazione, il tiro e sempre lui.



Concordo


----------



## elpacoderoma (9 Novembre 2018)

che roba è questo qui?
cosa ha mai fatto in quasi 2 anni da titolare?
prima il divorzio, ora gli infortuni, mi sa che lui stesso ha capito che è meglio che stia fuori dal campo per un po'.
non lo sopporto più, vederlo in campo mi fa passare la voglia di guardare le partite del Milan, neanche Abate o Borini mi infastidiscono tanto.


----------



## Black (9 Novembre 2018)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> che roba è questo qui?
> cosa ha mai fatto in quasi 2 anni da titolare?
> prima il divorzio, ora gli infortuni, mi sa che lui stesso ha capito che è meglio che stia fuori dal campo per un po'.
> non lo sopporto più, vederlo in campo mi fa passare la voglia di guardare le partite del Milan, neanche Abate o Borini mi infastidiscono tanto.



me lo chiedo anch'io.... ha fatto un paio di mesi buoni la scorsa primavera e basta. Per carità ieri magari era anche acciaccato, ma non è che le altre partite abbia fatto qualcosa. Mai decisivo, zero gol, zero assist
se mai qualche pazzo dovesse fare un offerta è da vendere subito. Ennesimo disastro di Mirabelli, presentato come il miglior calciatore di punizioni in Europa (ma quando mai??) e cecchino da fuori area, invece è un mediocre.


----------



## elpacoderoma (9 Novembre 2018)

Black ha scritto:


> me lo chiedo anch'io.... ha fatto un paio di mesi buoni la scorsa primavera e basta. Per carità ieri magari era anche acciaccato, ma non è che le altre partite abbia fatto qualcosa. Mai decisivo, zero gol, zero assist
> se mai qualche pazzo dovesse fare un offerta è da vendere subito. Ennesimo disastro di Mirabelli, presentato come il miglior calciatore di punizioni in Europa (ma quando mai??) e cecchino da fuori area, invece è un mediocre.



Emanuelson e Honda se lo mangiano a questo coso qui


----------



## Black (9 Novembre 2018)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Emanuelson e Honda se lo mangiano a questo coso qui



bè dai non esageriamo...


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Novembre 2018)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Emanuelson e Honda se lo mangiano a questo coso qui



Beh, Honda è stato molto meno scarso di quanto si racconti.
Aveva solo un grosso problema: era una moviola, giocatore anni '80. Al di là di questo enorme limite, nel centrocampo attuale Honda sarebbe titolare.


----------



## Albijol (9 Novembre 2018)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Emanuelson e Honda se lo mangiano a questo coso qui



Ema no, Honda stesso tipo di giocatore ma molto meno indisponente


----------



## gabri65 (9 Novembre 2018)

Black ha scritto:


> me lo chiedo anch'io.... ha fatto un paio di mesi buoni la scorsa primavera e basta. Per carità ieri magari era anche acciaccato, ma non è che le altre partite abbia fatto qualcosa. Mai decisivo, zero gol, zero assist
> se mai qualche pazzo dovesse fare un offerta è da vendere subito. Ennesimo disastro di Mirabelli, presentato come il miglior calciatore di punizioni in Europa (ma quando mai??) e cecchino da fuori area, invece è un mediocre.



D'accordo. Ormai è quasi un anno e mezzo che è qui, direi che è abbastanza per tirare le somme. Visto che ha fatto solo due mesi buoni, mi viene da dire che sono stati l'apice positivo (e forse casuale?) di una media altamente insoddisfacente. Ne segue che, se continua così, per oltre il 75% del suo tempo vedremo un giocatore avulso. Ci siamo talmente assuefatti alla mediocrità fino al punto da rassegnarci ad aspettare un giocatore per anni? E se gli capita qualche altra vicenda che lo manda in depressione? Mica stiamo aspettando uno che somiglia a Messi o Ronaldo. Inoltre non mi sembra assolutamente uno che può riciclarsi, non ha fisico da interdizione né altruismo e visione di gioco per stare nella mediana, troppo nervoso.
Bocciatura completa, avanti un altro.


----------



## Molenko (9 Novembre 2018)

Non sta attraversando un bel periodo, ma, come al solito (e come avviene per altri giocatori chiave della rosa), le critiche sono esagerate.


----------



## Jino (9 Novembre 2018)

La verità è che in una situazione normale Hakan rimarrebbe fermo una, due, tre settimane per recuperare dal problema al collo del piede...che per un calciatore non è un dettaglio...ma vista l'emergenza non lo può fare e si espone a certe figuracce...


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Novembre 2018)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Non sta attraversando un bel periodo, ma, come al solito (e come avviene per altri giocatori chiave della rosa), le critiche sono esagerate.



Bravo pensavo la stessa cosa. Abbiamo appena visto l'evoluzione di Bakayoko...
Hakan deve risolvere i suoi problemi fisici e poi sarà utilissimo per noi. E' un ottimo giocatore, migliore di tanti che riusciremmo a prendere noi sul mercato oggi.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Novembre 2018)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Non sta attraversando un bel periodo, ma, come al solito (e come avviene per altri giocatori chiave della rosa), le critiche sono esagerate.





Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bravo pensavo la stessa cosa. Abbiamo appena visto l'evoluzione di Bakayoko...
> Hakan deve risolvere i suoi problemi fisici e poi sarà utilissimo per noi. E' un ottimo giocatore, migliore di tanti che riusciremmo a prendere noi sul mercato oggi.



Lo so che sono duro con Hakan, ma ragazzi, è venuto il momento di avere giocatori dal rendimento possibilmente costante. Lo stiamo aspettando da un bel po', e sinceramente per ora non gli visto fare grandissime partite. Le potenzialità ce le potrebbe anche avere, ma a quanto pare non riesce ad esprimerle. Onestamente non lo vedo uno che ti può cambiare la faccia della squadra, e quando non è in forma (che accade più spesso che no) giochiamo uno meno. Se poi Paquetà dimostra qualcosa, cominciamo ad avere troppi doppioni. Ricordatevi che abbiamo anche Bonaventura, Castillejo, (ci metto pure Suso) che hanno la tipologia di giocatore simil-trequartista, esterno o offensivo, o come lo volete chiamare. Dispiace anche a me, ma preferisco giocatori un po' meno eterei e con maggiore personalità.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Novembre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Lo so che sono duro con Hakan, ma ragazzi, è venuto il momento di avere giocatori dal rendimento possibilmente costante. Lo stiamo aspettando da un bel po', e sinceramente per ora non gli visto fare grandissime partite. Le potenzialità ce le potrebbe anche avere, ma a quanto pare non riesce ad esprimerle. Onestamente non lo vedo uno che ti può cambiare la faccia della squadra, e quando non è in forma (che accade più spesso che no) giochiamo uno meno. Se poi Paquetà dimostra qualcosa, cominciamo ad avere troppi doppioni. Ricordatevi che abbiamo anche Bonaventura, Castillejo, (ci metto pure Suso) che hanno la tipologia di giocatore simil-trequartista, esterno o offensivo, o come lo volete chiamare. Dispiace anche a me, ma preferisco giocatori un po' meno eterei e con maggiore personalità.



Hakan ha molta più qualità di Castillejo e Bonaventura, non c'è paragone.
Il discorso che fai tu ci sta, è normale di ogni tifoso, ma a mente fredda io penso che Hakan resti uno dei giocatori migliori che abbiamo per qualità tecniche e dunque da supportare e aspettare, almeno fino a quando effettivamente non avremo uno più bravo di lui.

Il cambio di modulo e l'arrivo di Paqueta pongono certe riflessioni come necessarie e penso che in società sicuramente le faranno.

Ma aspetteranno a bocciare il turco, son sicuro. Casomai a giugno tireremo le somme, non prima.


----------



## sunburn (9 Novembre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Lo so che sono duro con Hakan, ma ragazzi, è venuto il momento di avere giocatori dal rendimento possibilmente costante. Lo stiamo aspettando da un bel po', e sinceramente per ora non gli visto fare grandissime partite. Le potenzialità ce le potrebbe anche avere, ma a quanto pare non riesce ad esprimerle. Onestamente non lo vedo uno che ti può cambiare la faccia della squadra, e quando non è in forma (che accade più spesso che no) giochiamo uno meno. Se poi Paquetà dimostra qualcosa, cominciamo ad avere troppi doppioni. Ricordatevi che abbiamo anche Bonaventura, Castillejo, (ci metto pure Suso) che hanno la tipologia di giocatore simil-trequartista, esterno o offensivo, o come lo volete chiamare. Dispiace anche a me, ma preferisco giocatori un po' meno eterei e con maggiore personalità.


Sei stato perfetto.
Solo un appunto sulla costanza di rendimento: il turco è molto costante nel giocare male.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Novembre 2018)

È un bravo ragazzo per carità, e ha anche qualità per certi versi.
Ma gli manca tutto il resto. Ahimè tutti i dubbi che si avevano su di lui stanno venendo a galla. 

Quando esplose anni fa in Germania perché è rimasto poi a Leverkusen altri 3-4 anni prima di venire da noi a un prezzo comunque abbordabile? 

Se arrivano 20 o più milioni è da vendere e reinvestire su altra gente che può servire da subito.


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Novembre 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> È un bravo ragazzo per carità, e ha anche qualità per certi versi.
> Ma gli manca tutto il resto. Ahimè tutti i dubbi che si avevano su di lui stanno venendo a galla.
> 
> Quando esplose anni fa in Germania perché è rimasto poi *a Leverkusen altri 3-4 anni prima di venire da noi a un prezzo comunque abbordabile*?
> ...



Ricorda la squalifica


----------



## EmmePi (9 Novembre 2018)

Da vendere prima che ci rimanga sul groppone, offerte per ora ancora le ha, quindi approfittiamone e via a gennaio per far entrare Paredes ed un secondo buon centrocampista!


----------



## 666psycho (9 Novembre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Da vendere prima che ci rimanga sul groppone, offerte per ora ancora le ha, quindi approfittiamone e via a gennaio per far entrare Paredes ed un secondo buon centrocampista!



Ma nn possiamo venderlo a gennaio poi con chi giochiamo? Siamo super contati..


----------



## Djici (9 Novembre 2018)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Ma nn possiamo venderlo a gennaio poi con chi giochiamo? Siamo super contati..



OK però dobbiamo pure capire che non è che possiamo avere 46 giocatori in rosa. In campionato sempre 25 giocatori possiamo avere. 

Donnarumma
Donnarumma
Reina

Conti 
Calabria
Abate

Romagnoli
Zapata 
Musacchio 
Caldara
Simic

Rodriguez
Laxalt
(strinic) 

Kessie
Bakayoko 
Biglia
Montolivo 
Bertolacci 
Mauri

Suso
Calha
Bonaventura 
Paqueta
Halilovic
Borini
Castillejo

Higuain
Cutrone

Gli under 21 non contano. 
Siamo già al limite. 

Quelli che sono infortunati non li possiamo togliere se no.vuole dire che non li possiamo più utilizzare neanche se tornano integri. 
Pero vogliamo tutti almeno un attaccate. Almeno un centrocampista centrale. Almeno un difensore centrale. 

Se non cediamo gente come facciamo a prendere quei 3.
Pure io vorrei mandare via i 3 che non giocano mai a centrocampo... Ma mi sembra che dovremo pure pagare per mandarli via. 

Non è che possiamo prendere 4 giocatori senza cederne nessuno.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Novembre 2018)

Tocca che si svegli e prenda in mano il centrocampo, altrimenti va ceduto.


----------



## 666psycho (10 Novembre 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> OK però dobbiamo pure capire che non è che possiamo avere 46 giocatori in rosa. In campionato sempre 25 giocatori possiamo avere.
> 
> Donnarumma
> Donnarumma
> ...


Si per quei tre, una sistemaziome la trovi sempre... se devi vendere chala lo fai a giugno. se per 4 mesi siamo troppi non è la fine del mondo... non pensi?


----------



## Djici (10 Novembre 2018)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Si per quei tre, una sistemaziome la trovi sempre... se devi vendere chala lo fai a giugno. se per 4 mesi siamo troppi non è la fine del mondo... non pensi?



Non è che è la fine del mondo. Il problema è che non lo puoi fare proprio. 
Il massimo sempre 25 e. 
Per regolamento. 

Non entra nessuno se non esce nessuno.


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Novembre 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> OK però dobbiamo pure capire che non è che possiamo avere 46 giocatori in rosa. In campionato sempre 25 giocatori possiamo avere.
> 
> Donnarumma
> Donnarumma
> ...



Halilovic Mauri Bertolacci Montolivo Simic.
Più Donnarumma e Cutrone che essendo under 21 possono essere registrati fuori lista.
Insomma spazio ce n'è parecchio.
Mi piace pensare che sia stata allestita questa rosa di raccattati proprio per lasciarsi spazio di manovra a gennaio.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Halilovic Mauri Bertolacci Montolivo Simic.
> Più Donnarumma e Cutrone che essendo under 21 possono essere registrati fuori lista.
> Insomma spazio ce n'è parecchio.
> Mi piace pensare che sia stata allestita questa rosa di raccattati proprio per lasciarsi spazio di manovra a gennaio.



Lo spazio di manovra oggi è una voragine.
Ai vuoti in rosa si aggiungono gli infortuni.
Il diavolo ci ha messo la coda.


----------



## Djici (10 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Halilovic Mauri Bertolacci Montolivo Simic.
> Più Donnarumma e Cutrone che essendo under 21 possono essere registrati fuori lista.
> Insomma spazio ce n'è parecchio.
> Mi piace pensare che sia stata allestita questa rosa di raccattati proprio per lasciarsi spazio di manovra a gennaio.



OK ma la questione non cambia. Se non cediamo nessuno non prendiamo nessuno. 
E quelli che hai citato ci portano la bellezza di 0 euro. 
Abbiamo già preso Paquetà. Il Voluntary è improbabile. 
Chi crede che a gennaio si va a prendere un difensore centrale di buon livello, un regista Titolare pure per il futuro + 1 o 2 attaccanti sta sognando.
Non solo per i cartellini ma pure per gli ingaggi. 
Poi sento schifare giocatori in prestito puro... Ma se quei prestiti ci portano in CL poi siamo tutti contenti. 
Si sapeva da prima che arrivassero che Cancelo e Rafinha non sarebbero stati riscattati...
Abbiamo avuto Deulofeu per 6 mesi che ci ha portato in EL. 

Ad oggi bisogna muoversi per centrare l'obiettivo.

Il tuo ragionamento è puramente numerico. Conta pure quanti soldi servono per i giocatori di cui si parla. 
Rodrigo Caio Paredes Ibra per esempio sono almeno 40 mln (e rimango proprio basso) più quelli di Paquetà.
Non ci credo proprio.
Se non monetizziamo con i giocatori inutili poi non facciamo nulla...


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Novembre 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> OK ma la questione non cambia. Se non cediamo nessuno non prendiamo nessuno.
> E quelli che hai citato ci portano la bellezza di 0 euro.
> Abbiamo già preso Paquetà. Il Voluntary è improbabile.
> Chi crede che a gennaio si va a prendere un difensore centrale di buon livello, un regista Titolare pure per il futuro + 1 o 2 attaccanti sta sognando.
> ...



Capisco benissimo la tua logica e sono d'accordo.
Ma a metà campo dovremo investire per forza. 
Magari come formula un prestito con diritto come Bakayoko.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (10 Novembre 2018)

il ragazzo ha talento, ci sarà sempre qualche squadra interessata e che gioca a buoni livelli. Per esempio io lo vedo bene a Lione e squadre di livello simile.


----------



## elpacoderoma (11 Novembre 2018)

Via sto smidollato, anche oggi prestazione anonima, questo qui ha sbagliato mestiere, con le sue capacità può andare a controllare i lavori al cantiere o a spingere le carrozzine agli ospizi su ... aria ..


----------



## Jino (11 Novembre 2018)

Ragazzi, gioca mezzo rotto perchè non abbiamo nessuno, le critiche sono ingenerose.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Novembre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, gioca mezzo rotto perchè non abbiamo nessuno, le critiche sono ingenerose.



Ha fatto 2 mesi buoni in 1 anno e mezzo, criticare uno che ha giocato 2 mesi su 18 è ingeneroso?


----------



## Jino (11 Novembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ha fatto 2 mesi buoni in 1 anno e mezzo, criticare uno che ha giocato 2 mesi su 18 è ingeneroso?



E' ingeneroso criticarlo solamente stasera e nelle ultime gare che gioca con un trauma al collo del piede, che per inciso è come un cuoco che cucina con una mano ingessata, un cantante che canta con la voce bassa.

Poi quando sta bene ognuno è libero di criticarlo...


----------



## elpacoderoma (11 Novembre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' ingeneroso criticarlo solamente stasera e nelle ultime gare che gioca con un trauma al collo del piede, che per inciso è come un cuoco che cucina con una mano ingessata, un cantante che canta con la voce bassa.
> 
> Poi quando sta bene ognuno è libero di criticarlo...



Fa vomitare da due anni.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Novembre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' ingeneroso criticarlo solamente stasera e nelle ultime gare che gioca con un trauma al collo del piede, che per inciso è come un cuoco che cucina con una mano ingessata, un cantante che canta con la voce bassa.
> 
> Poi quando sta bene ognuno è libero di criticarlo...



E, di grazia, quand'è che finalmente inizierà a stare bene? In un anno e mezzo ho visto pochissimo da questo giocatore.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Novembre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, gioca mezzo rotto perchè non abbiamo nessuno, le critiche sono ingenerose.



Credo anche io abbia problemi fisici importanti. La stagione l'aveva iniziata bene tra l'altro


----------



## Jino (11 Novembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> E, di grazia, quand'è che finalmente inizierà a stare bene? In un anno e mezzo ho visto pochissimo da questo giocatore.



Sta bene quando si potrà curare. Immagino non vada in nazionale. Gioca perchè le alternative si chiamano Mauri e Bertolacci tonight.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Novembre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sta bene quando si potrà curare. Immagino non vada in nazionale. Gioca perchè le alternative si chiamano Mauri e Bertolacci tonight.



Guarda sono onesto, spero che possa curarsi e trovare lo stato di forma da un'altra parte a questo punto, non abbiamo tempo da perdere dietro a casi umani. E indossa anche la 10 tra le altre cose, prima o poi troveremo un giocatore che non stupri questo numero dal dopo Seedorf.


----------



## Pit96 (11 Novembre 2018)

Io continuo a pensare che è il migliore che abbiamo per la posizione in cui gioca. L'anno scorso mi è piaciuto nella seconda metà di stagione, ha dimostrato di avere qualità che la maggior parte dei nostri giocatori non ha. Ora non sta giocando al massimo, ma pochi giocatori lo stanno facendo. Non è lo scarpone che in molti vogliono dipingere


----------



## Jino (11 Novembre 2018)

Credi non scambierei oggi un Chala per Seedorf?

Ma questo abbiamo, è giusto per quest'anno credere nel ragazzo e ripeto, criticarlo adesso che gioca perchè quelli sani sono peggio di lui in stampelle è ingeneroso.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Novembre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Credi non scambierei oggi un Chala per Seedorf?
> 
> Ma questo abbiamo, è giusto per quest'anno credere nel ragazzo e ripeto, criticarlo adesso che gioca perchè quelli sani sono peggio di lui in stampelle è ingeneroso.



Sono disposto anche ad aspettare fino a fine stagione, anche perchè numericamente e qualitativamente siamo già imbarazzanti in quel settore del campo, ma se continua a dimostrarsi totalmente inutile allora io lo venderei un secondo dopo la riapertura del mercato estivo.


----------



## rivotto (12 Novembre 2018)

Un conto è avere la testa tra le nuvole, un conto è essere imbecilli.


----------



## elpacoderoma (12 Novembre 2018)

Ma questo è **********


----------



## Love (12 Novembre 2018)

un involuzione pazzesca...mi sarei aspettato tutt'altro da questo inizio di stagione...


----------



## rivotto (12 Novembre 2018)

rivotto ha scritto:


> Un conto è avere la testa tra le nuvole, un conto è essere imbecilli.



Tra l'altro anche se fosse stato il social media manager significa che è doppiamente stupido. Perché fa tutto a caso assumendo gente senza controllarne l'operato.


----------



## gabri65 (12 Novembre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Credi non scambierei oggi un Chala per Seedorf?
> 
> Ma questo abbiamo, è giusto per quest'anno credere nel ragazzo e ripeto, criticarlo adesso che gioca perchè quelli sani sono peggio di lui in stampelle è ingeneroso.





Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Sono disposto anche ad aspettare fino a fine stagione, anche perchè numericamente e qualitativamente siamo già imbarazzanti in quel settore del campo, ma se continua a dimostrarsi totalmente inutile allora io lo venderei un secondo dopo la riapertura del mercato estivo.



Io non aspetterei. Ragazzi non vorrei essere noioso, ma è quasi un anno e mezzo che è qui da noi. Non possiamo aspettare per l'eternità. Non è andata bene, chiuso. Prima si vende e meglio è, altrimenti stesso discorso poteva valere anche per ASilva, che ha giocato molto meno di lui ed è anche più giovane. Inoltre se lo teniamo e guarda caso disputa qualche "buona" partita, poi ti fai prendere dal buonismo, te lo tieni, e si ricomincia daccappo. Io sarei per scelte definitive, nette, magari dolorose. Ma non possiamo più tenere il pullman fermo ad aspettare la gente che non si decide a salire, mentre gli altri sono già partiti da un pezzo.

Niente contro di lui personalmente, eh, ce ne sono anche altri nelle medesime condizioni.


----------



## Zlatan87 (12 Novembre 2018)

A me come giocatore piace tantissimo! spero tanto che smaltisca sta botta al piede e torni in forma!
Per come siamo messi a livello di uomini proverei senza dubbio il 4231 con lui centrale casti a sx e suso a dx... se il turco prende palla tra le linee e tira può essere pericoloso... sulla fascia perde molto secondo me!


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Novembre 2018)

rivotto ha scritto:


> Un conto è avere la testa tra le nuvole, un conto è essere imbecilli.



********* totale questo. Ma non è la prima volta comunque


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Novembre 2018)

rivotto ha scritto:


> Un conto è avere la testa tra le nuvole, un conto è essere imbecilli.



Multa e in tribuna fino a giugno


----------



## Djici (13 Novembre 2018)

rivotto ha scritto:


> Un conto è avere la testa tra le nuvole, un conto è essere imbecilli.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (13 Novembre 2018)

A me dei like che mette in Instagram non frega nulla. Anche se fosse rubentino, lui non é all'altezza di giocare da loro quindi me ne sbatto.


----------



## Jino (13 Novembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ********* totale questo. Ma non è la prima volta comunque



Partiamo da un presupposto, può avere un grande rapporto di amicizia con Bonucci, è lecito perchè sono persone umane e ci sono rapporti umani, non sono robot...detto questo tutti gli altri mi piace sono stati accettabili per quello che ho detto sopra, ma questo in una partita contro il Milan, la tua squadra, è inacettabile.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Novembre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Partiamo da un presupposto, può avere un grande rapporto di amicizia con Bonucci, è lecito perchè sono persone umane e ci sono rapporti umani, non sono robot...detto questo tutti gli altri mi piace sono stati accettabili per quello che ho detto sopra, ma questo in una partita contro il Milan, la tua squadra, è inacettabile.



Già. Il problema è proprio questo. Un post dove Bonucci esalta una vittoria contro il Milan e lui mette il like è a dir poco vergognoso


----------



## Wildbone (13 Novembre 2018)

Certi commenti sul like su Instagram mi fanno morire. Soprattutto perché poi vengono da quelli che si eccitano quando Modric mette i like al Milan. Eppure, dubito che i madridisti abbiano chiesto di spedire in panchina Luka perché ha messo like a molteplici post del Milan.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Novembre 2018)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Certi commenti sul like su Instagram mi fanno morire. Soprattutto perché poi vengono da quelli che si eccitano quando Modric mette i like al Milan. Eppure, dubito che i madridisti abbiano chiesto di spedire in panchina Luka perché ha messo like a molteplici post del Milan.



Ok quindi Cahlanoglu che mette un like a un post di Bonucci in cui celebra, con tanto di foto, la vittoria contro la sua stessa squadra equivale a un like messo a caso da Modric su una notizia irrilevante per il Real Madrid stesso.


----------



## Djici (13 Novembre 2018)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> A me dei like che mette in Instagram non frega nulla. Anche se fosse rubentino, lui non é all'altezza di giocare da loro quindi me ne sbatto.



Il problema vero è che non è nemmeno all'altezza di giocare da noi. 
Mediocre come giocatore. E pure poco intelligente come uomo... Per non Dire altro.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (13 Novembre 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Il problema vero è che non è nemmeno all'altezza di giocare da noi.
> Mediocre come giocatore. E pure poco intelligente come uomo... Per non Dire altro.



Dai noi ora come ora a livello tecnico non si discute, così tanto che gioca rotto. Però sul resto sono d'accordo.


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Novembre 2018)

rivotto ha scritto:


> Un conto è avere la testa tra le nuvole, un conto è essere imbecilli.



Che idiota.
Altro che il ragazzino che fa la foto con Ronaldo.


----------



## sunburn (13 Novembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Già. Il problema è proprio questo. Un post dove Bonucci esalta una vittoria contro il Milan e lui mette il like è a dir poco vergognoso


Su instagram, quando si caricano insieme più foto, basta mettere un like a una e compare sotto tutte le foto anche se non le visualizzi. Sicuramente l'ha messo alla prima foto in cui c'era solo Bonucci senza neanche vedere l'altra, ma ovviamente per far polemiche inutili si fa circolare lo screenshot che vedi.
Questo al netto del fatto che le sue prestazioni in campo abbiano stufato.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Novembre 2018)

rivotto ha scritto:


> Un conto è avere la testa tra le nuvole, un conto è essere imbecilli.



Multa


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Novembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Su instagram, quando si caricano insieme più foto, basta mettere un like a una e compare sotto tutte le foto anche se non le visualizzi. Sicuramente l'ha messo alla prima foto in cui c'era solo Bonucci senza neanche vedere l'altra, ma ovviamente per far polemiche inutili si fa circolare lo screenshot che vedi.
> Questo al netto del fatto che le sue prestazioni in campo abbiano stufato.



Stai cercando di giustificare una cosa che è ingiustificabile,mi dispiace. Non stai parlando di un ritardato vedi. Sanno come funziona instagram eh. Si vede benissimo che ci sono due foto. E comunque questo non è un motivo per giustificare il gesto, il testo di Bonucci mi sembra inequivocabile. È solo in idiota punto.


----------



## mandraghe (13 Novembre 2018)

In un anno e mezzo ha giocato decentemente per 40 giorni, in più fa queste fesserie elogiando personaggi squallidi che i tifosi rossoneri giudicano mondezza, direi che quanto prima leva le tende tanto meglio è. 

Che poi tutti i turchi sono noti per il carattere e la garra, Calha invece sembra proprio uno smidollato. Meglio, mille volte meglio Higuain che protesta e si fa cacciare che non gente come il turco e Bellanova che fanno comunella con i gobbi.

PS: quando arrivò passava per essere un mago dei calci da fermo, beh sto ancora aspettando.


----------



## Albijol (13 Novembre 2018)

Spero che a gennaio vada via che l'ho odiato dalla prima partita


----------



## Albijol (13 Novembre 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> In un anno e mezzo ha giocato decentemente per 40 giorni, in più fa queste fesserie elogiando personaggi squallidi che i tifosi rossoneri giudicano mondezza, direi che quanto prima leva le tende tanto meglio è.
> 
> Che poi tutti i turchi sono noti per il carattere e la garra, Calha invece sembra proprio uno smidollato. Meglio, mille volte meglio Higuain che protesta e si fa cacciare che non gente come il turco e Bellanova che fanno comunella con i gobbi.
> 
> PS: quando arrivò passava per essere un mago dei calci da fermo, beh sto ancora aspettando.



Lo prenderei io a calci da fermo...


----------



## Goro (13 Novembre 2018)

Attaccamento al club 0... anche avendo le qualità di Messi come potrebbe dare il 100%?


----------



## mandraghe (13 Novembre 2018)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Spero che a gennaio vada via che l'ho odiato dalla prima partita



L'unica cosa positiva è che nonostante tutto sembra avere un discreto mercato in bundes, ergo se andasse ci potremo comunque tirare su un po' di grana da reinvestire su giocatori più buoni e più attaccati alla maglia. 

Finora ha reso meno di Honda, e ho detto tutto.


----------



## Djici (13 Novembre 2018)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Lo prenderei io a calci da fermo...


----------



## Djici (13 Novembre 2018)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Dai noi ora come ora a livello tecnico non si discute, così tanto che gioca rotto. Però sul resto sono d'accordo.



Il fatto che un allenatore (ma poi neanche di grandissimo livello) insisti cosi tanto su di lui non dimostra assolutamente nulla... se non che commette errori nella formazione iniziale

Calha al 100% non lo farei giocare.
Immagina quello al 70%.


----------



## sunburn (13 Novembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Stai cercando di giustificare una cosa che è ingiustificabile,mi dispiace. Non stai parlando di un ritardato vedi. Sanno come funziona instagram eh. Si vede benissimo che ci sono due foto. E comunque questo non è un motivo per giustificare il gesto, il testo di Bonucci mi sembra inequivocabile. È solo in idiota punto.



Ma io non lo giustifico, perché non è necessario. Non ritengo queste cose importanti e neanche mi piace come giocatore. Solo che mi sembra una bizzarra coincidenza che si faccia circolare lo screenshot proprio di quella foto e non della prima, sulla quale verosimilmente è stato messo il like.

PS: il turco a malapena parla italiano, dubito che lo sappia leggere.


----------



## Wildbone (14 Novembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ok quindi Cahlanoglu che mette un like a un post di Bonucci in cui celebra, con tanto di foto, la vittoria contro la sua stessa squadra equivale a un like messo a caso da Modric su una notizia irrilevante per il Real Madrid stesso.



Il punto è che in quel like ci potrebbero essere tante cose e tanti significati. Fatto sta che si tratta di una cosa che esula dal campo, cioè il terreno su cui deve essere valutato Hakan. Quello che fa sui social (che poi manco avesse scritto un post dove celebra la Juve) e nella vita privata sono affari suoi e non dei tifosi, che dovrebbero invece giudicarlo per quello che fa in campo, quando indossa la nostra maglia.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Novembre 2018)

Cosa più importante però: che cavolo va a fare in nazionale con il problema al collo del piede che si trascina da un mese?


----------



## Goro (14 Novembre 2018)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Il punto è che in quel like ci potrebbero essere tante cose e tanti significati. Fatto sta che si tratta di una cosa che esula dal campo, cioè il terreno su cui deve essere valutato Hakan. Quello che fa sui social (che poi manco avesse scritto un post dove celebra la Juve) e nella vita privata sono affari suoi e non dei tifosi, che dovrebbero invece giudicarlo per quello che fa in campo, quando indossa la nostra maglia.



Non rispetta il club che lo accoglie, quindi dubito si impegni molto per la maglia


----------



## Manue (14 Novembre 2018)

Irrispettoso e superficiale.
Questo soggetto per quanto mi riguarda non è più degno di indossare la nostra maglia, 
questo like, che qualcuno vuol far passare come gesto leggero, pubblica (essendo social) il suo menefreghismo nei confronti di noi tifosi che siamo andati a casa belli incazzati, e la sua poco professionalità nei confronti del suo datore di lavoro.

E' come se nella mia azienda che produce pizze, metto un like al mio storico rivale se fa una pizza più buona della mia.

Pazzesco, 
davvero davvero pazzesco.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (25 Novembre 2018)

Con lui siamo sempre 1 in meno.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Novembre 2018)

quando ha fatto tutti quei dribbling in area di rigore senza tirare lo volevo fucilare. Prestazione comunque insufficiente. Non si sta svegliando, e noi abbiamo bisogno maledettamente di qualcuno che possa tirare la carretta oltre Suso.


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Novembre 2018)

Oggi semplicemente INDECENTE.
ormai fatico a difenderlo, a parte un dribbling non ricordo nulla della sua partita. Non è stato neppure anonimo, ma addirittura dannoso nel secondo tempo.
Si deve svegliare, perchè avrà ancora pochissime possibilità di dimostrare qualcosa.


----------



## bmb (25 Novembre 2018)

Partita onesta stasera rispetto alle ultime volte. Dai che magari è in ripresa.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (25 Novembre 2018)

Di nuovo osceno, quell'azione dove ha cincischiato senza tirare è la fotografia del suo gioco, per fortuna poco dopo è arrivato il vantaggio altrimenti quel gol mancato poteva essere molto più dannoso.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Novembre 2018)

Meno peggio rispetto alle scorse partite, peccato soprattutto per il palo nel primo tempo. Nella ripresa, si e' mangiato un gol perche voleva entrare in porta con tutta la palla


----------



## Cataldinho (25 Novembre 2018)

Osceno come da abitudine ormai, si mangia 2 gol e di fatto lascia la squadra in 10 per tutta la gara, che diventano 9 se consideriamo quell'altro cadavere di Borini. Forse non sta bene fisicamente e di testa? allora si sedesse in panca e la smettesse di produrre questi aborti prestazionali.


----------



## Djici (25 Novembre 2018)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Osceno come da abitudine ormai, si mangia 2 gol e di fatto lascia la squadra in 10 per tutta la gara, che diventano 9 se consideriamo quell'altro cadavere di Borini. Forse non sta bene fisicamente e di testa? allora si sedesse in panca e la smettesse di produrre questi aborti prestazionali.



La colpa e di chi continua a farlo giocare nonostante tutto...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Novembre 2018)

Se a Gennaio arrivasse una offerta non sarei contrario a farlo partire. Ci serve qualcuno di più incisivo, che possa aiutare il centravanti e Suso nel portare avanti il peso offensivo.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (25 Novembre 2018)

Oggi male male male. Il palo nel primo tempo è in realtà un gol divorato. L’occasionissima nel secondo tempo palesa quanto sia fuori condizione. Ci serve che torni a fare vita da professionista


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Novembre 2018)

libera la 10 per gennaio, prepara le valigie. 

inaccettabile che questa qua è un intero girone che non combina nulla, come l'anno scorso. 
ma se l'anno scorso aveva l'alibi del primo campionato in italia, ora non ha più scuse. 

se a gennaio arriva un'offerta dai 25 in su, è da impacchettare.


----------



## EmmePi (25 Novembre 2018)

Ma che senso ha metterlo ancora titolare?
Io avrei fatto giocare Castillejo, tutt'altro tipo di approccio alle gare per lo spagnolo!


----------



## fra29 (25 Novembre 2018)

Ad oggi un De Paul ne vale 3.. E mi sono anche dissanguato per prenderlo al Fanta


----------



## Cataldinho (25 Novembre 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Ad oggi un De Paul ne vale 3.. *E mi sono anche dissanguato per prenderlo al Fanta*



Io per fortuna non sono riuscito a prenderlo, e ho ripiegato su Lazzari


----------



## Mille e una notte (26 Novembre 2018)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> libera la 10 per gennaio, prepara le valigie.
> 
> inaccettabile che questa qua è un intero girone che non combina nulla, come l'anno scorso.
> ma se l'anno scorso aveva l'alibi del primo campionato in italia, ora non ha più scuse.
> ...


Esatto. Parliamoci chiaro: è un fallimento bello e buono.
Le cose sono due: o è scarso o al Milan non riesce a rendere. Il risultato non cambia, va venduto.

È poco efficace in tutto quello che fa, si prende in continuazione palla spalle alla porta ma non ha la forza per girarsi, a malapena regge per ridarla indietro. È lento, è macchinoso. Non vediamo all opera nemmeno il tiro che dovrebbe essere il suo pezzo forte. 
Mi manca Keische' Honda'. Basta!


----------



## Djici (26 Novembre 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Ad oggi un De Paul ne vale 3.. E mi sono anche dissanguato per prenderlo al Fanta



E ho letto decine di commenti che dicevano che il nostro era nettamente migliore


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Novembre 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Ad oggi un De Paul ne vale 3.. E mi sono anche dissanguato per prenderlo al Fanta



Dai, ci abbiamo appena giocato contro De Paul, non posso credere che tu lo ritenga un upgrade.


----------



## Milanista di Milano (26 Novembre 2018)

Osceno. Rimpiango tantissimo addirittura Honda come 10.


----------



## iceman. (29 Novembre 2018)

Che scandalo di giocatore ragazzi, la prima mezzora non faceva altro che passarla indietro, non salta mai l'uomo, ma soprattutto non azzecca mai una punizione..


----------



## Beppe85 (30 Novembre 2018)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Che scandalo di giocatore ragazzi, la prima mezzora non faceva altro che passarla indietro, non salta mai l'uomo, ma soprattutto non azzecca mai una punizione..



Veramente ieri è stato l'unico decisivo... lui e i difensori e il portiere del dudelange...


----------



## elpacoderoma (2 Dicembre 2018)

Risolto l’ arcano del numero che indossa: infatti con lui in campo è come giocare, appunto, in 10.


----------



## Dexter (2 Dicembre 2018)

Mamma mia cacciatelo a pedate, altro che mezzala. Questo con la testa non ci sta proprio, qualcuno dovrebbe ricordargli che ha 23 anni e guadagna milioni di euro, non me ne frega niente dei suoi problemi personali. Giocatore dalle buone potenzialità ma senza palle non si va da nessuna parte.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (2 Dicembre 2018)

Non lo sopporto piu.. Ma poi perchè non gioca mai Castillejo al posto suo e viene fatto entrare sempre a 3 min dalla fine? Mah..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Dicembre 2018)

Oggi con la testa non c'era proprio


----------



## Corpsegrinder (2 Dicembre 2018)

La stagione di Calhanoglu:

Agosto: "Vabbè poverino deve entrare in condizione"

Settembre: "Porello, si è lasciato con la moglie, soffre per il divorzio"

Ottobre: "Eh ma Gattuso non ci capisce niente, non sa come valorizzarlo"

Novembre: "Gli fa male un piede, ingiudicabile"


----------



## Jino (2 Dicembre 2018)

E' ancora giovane, il talento si vede, ma ovviamente una grande squadra non ha tutta la vita per aspettarlo. Ha sei mesi per sbocciare, altrimenti è normale si possa pensare anche ad un addio..o arrivederci.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (2 Dicembre 2018)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> La stagione di Calhanoglu:
> 
> Agosto: "Vabbè poverino deve entrare in condizione"
> 
> ...



Quella del piede poi era favolosa..."è infortunato e voi criticavatehhh" e poi il giorno dopo rispondeva alla convocazione in nazionale 

Oggi non ho visto la partita per l'orario infame ma da quello che scrivete penso abbia giocato come sempre, ormai ho imparato a memoria tutti gli scempi che combina, a gennaio ci sarà da lavorare per la dirigenza.


----------



## Lambro (2 Dicembre 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Quella del piede poi era favolosa..."è infortunato e voi criticavatehhh" e poi il giorno dopo rispondeva alla convocazione in nazionale
> 
> Oggi non ho visto la partita per l'orario infame ma da quello che scrivete penso abbia giocato come sempre, ormai ho imparato a memoria tutti gli scempi che combina, a gennaio ci sarà da lavorare per la dirigenza.



Dai scempi non ne combina tanti,solo che incide davvero poco poco.
Gioca troppo semplice senza azzardare troppo, deve avere qualche problema di insicurezza personale questo ragazzo.
Se sboccia diventa un gran centrocampista, per questo è un dispiacere vederlo così.
Pero' attenzione che anche l'anno scorso fece andata penosa e ritorno ottimi, io non lo cederei mai per me uno con la sua qualita' ci deve sempre essere a disposizione.


----------



## mil77 (2 Dicembre 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Quella del piede poi era favolosa..."è infortunato e voi criticavatehhh" e poi il giorno dopo rispondeva alla convocazione in nazionale
> 
> Oggi non ho visto la partita per l'orario infame ma da quello che scrivete penso abbia giocato come sempre, ormai ho imparato a memoria tutti gli scempi che combina, a gennaio ci sarà da lavorare per la dirigenza.



Cioè un giocatore del Milan che gioca da infortunato (detto ripetutamente dal suo allenatore) é favolosa ? Ah beh....oggi ha giocato ne più ne meno come suso cioè da 6. Sicuramente meglio di Kessie x dire...


----------



## Ruuddil23 (2 Dicembre 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Cioè un giocatore del Milan che gioca da infortunato (detto ripetutamente dal suo allenatore) é favolosa ? Ah beh....oggi ha giocato ne più ne meno come suso cioè da 6. Sicuramente meglio di Kessie x dire...



Probabilmente era solo un po' acciaccato, altrimenti non avrebbe giocato con la Turchia. Gattuso ha anche voluto proteggerlo dalle critiche ingigantendo il problemino al piede, ma il giocatore sta facendo male a prescindere dagli acciacchi.



Lambro ha scritto:


> Dai scempi non ne combina tanti,solo che incide davvero poco poco.
> Gioca troppo semplice senza azzardare troppo, deve avere qualche problema di insicurezza personale questo ragazzo.
> Se sboccia diventa un gran centrocampista, per questo è un dispiacere vederlo così.
> Pero' attenzione che anche l'anno scorso fece andata penosa e ritorno ottimi, io non lo cederei mai per me uno con la sua qualita' ci deve sempre essere a disposizione.



Rispetto la tua idea, ma credo che se in quel ruolo si incide così poco è automatico che sia poca anche la qualità. L'anno scorso andata pessima e ritorno buono per me, ha alternato buone partite ad altre piuttosto anonime o normali. Al massimo si può provare ad accentrarlo ma se il giocatore è quello visto in questo anno e mezzo non penso cambierebbe molto, tra l'altro sto facendo anche mea culpa perché al momento dell'acquisto mi ero illuso che potesse essere importante.


----------



## Milanista di Milano (2 Dicembre 2018)

Mi spiegate che razza di giocatore è un numero 10 che nei minuti finali preferisce passarla a Zapata, pressato, invece di fare qualcosa di decente... da centrocampista, anche di provincia... e si è visto pure che se l'è presa col colombiano perché a suo dire non l'avrebbe giocata bene... davvero INDEGNO. Non mi stava sulle palle un giocatore in questo modo dai tempi di De Sciglio.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Dicembre 2018)

Al momento in campo non vale piu di un Birsa qualsiasi, anzi..

Il talento c'e e c'era sempre ma i limiti caratteriali lo hanno fermato anche in passato (in Bundesliga), la paura é che non sara mai in grado di fare il salto di qualita.


----------



## elpacoderoma (2 Dicembre 2018)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Al momento in campo non vale piu di un Birsa qualsiasi, anzi..
> 
> Il talento c'e e c'era sempre ma i limiti caratteriali lo hanno fermato anche in passato (in Bundesliga), la paura é che non sara mai in grado di fare il salto di qualita.



Esatto, persino Birsa sarebbe più utile e imprevedibile.
La cosa oscena è che fa sempre 90 minuti tutte le partite, è più intoccabile di Suso, se si pensa che a inizio stagione si teneva lui con una gamba piuttosto che Cutrone.
Da mandare via a gennaio, per il bene di tutti.


----------



## Lambro (2 Dicembre 2018)

Milanista di Milano ha scritto:


> Mi spiegate che razza di giocatore è un numero 10 che nei minuti finali preferisce passarla a Zapata, pressato, invece di fare qualcosa di decente... da centrocampista, anche di provincia... e si è visto pure che se l'è presa col colombiano perché a suo dire non l'avrebbe giocata bene... davvero INDEGNO. Non mi stava sulle palla un giocatore in questo modo dai tempi di De Sciglio.



Bravo l'avevo notata pure io, non ha personalità questo ragazzo. Gioca semplice e raramente azzarda, purtroppo. Vedremo se Paquetà lo detronizzerà da subito.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Dicembre 2018)

ok ragazzi sta facendo molto male però almeno non è il solito ******* alla balotelli che se ne frega e trotterella. ha avuto problemi personali.

se la squadra gira può crescere di livello. guardate alla juve tutti giocano sopra la propria soglia perchè la squadra gira e quindi anche i singoli hanno giovamento. 

quindi non regaliamolo.. al massimo vendiamolo al suo prezzo


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Dicembre 2018)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Al momento in campo non vale piu di un Birsa qualsiasi, anzi..
> 
> Il talento c'e e c'era sempre ma i limiti caratteriali lo hanno fermato anche in passato (in Bundesliga), la paura é che non sara mai in grado di fare il salto di qualita.



In effetti è quello più indietro. La crescita individuale di tutta la rosa (quello che ne rimane) secondo me è forte ultimamente, ma Hakan pare ancora sotto tono.
Però per me fa bene Gattuso a insistere. Alla lunga avrà anche lui un ruolo importante nella nostra stagione.


----------



## LukeLike (2 Dicembre 2018)

Altro che maledizione della maglia numero 9, qua è maledizione della 10. Da quando non abbiamo un 10 decente?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Dicembre 2018)

Ti dimentichi che è in campo...


----------



## fra29 (2 Dicembre 2018)

Più passa il tempo e più accetterei uno scambio con De Paul, non con Isco, ma anche con il folletto di Udine..


----------



## markjordan (2 Dicembre 2018)

se i soldi tedeschi sono veri e' venduto
un po' mi dispiace , i colpi ci sono e anche la volonta' ma manca qualcosa , con paqueta e ibra non avrebbe spazio
se c'e' una buona offerta va


----------



## Corpsegrinder (4 Dicembre 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Quella del piede poi era favolosa..."è infortunato e voi criticavatehhh" e poi il giorno dopo rispondeva alla convocazione in nazionale
> 
> Oggi non ho visto la partita per l'orario infame ma da quello che scrivete penso abbia giocato come sempre, ormai ho imparato a memoria tutti gli scempi che combina, a gennaio ci sarà da lavorare per la dirigenza.



Che poi, mi fa sorridere sinceramente il fatto che quando scrivevano "fuori Calhanoglu dentro De Paul" siano tutti impazziti. Quest'anno l'argentino sta giocando nettamente meglio.


----------



## Nevergiveup (6 Dicembre 2018)

Pur probabilmente nel suo periodo peggiore lascia cmq il segno, per questo non riesco a "scaricarlo"...andate a vedere praticamente in un modo o nell'altro entra in tutti i goal fatti ultimamente. Gattuso tra l'altro gli chiede molto più sacrificio rispetto a Suso...lavoro sporco invisibile ma indispensabile...porterei ancora un pò di pazienza con lui.


----------



## elpacoderoma (9 Dicembre 2018)

Quelli che lo difendono sono gli stessi che dicevano che Bakayoko doveva cambiare sport.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Dicembre 2018)

Che delusione, basta. Per un po' deve giocare Samu


----------



## Cataldinho (9 Dicembre 2018)

Ennesima partita giocata in inferiorità e buttata nel cesso perché sto bidone deve giocare per forza.


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Dicembre 2018)

Ormai è indifendibile.


----------



## iceman. (9 Dicembre 2018)

Non sa fare niente.


----------



## Djici (9 Dicembre 2018)

Chi lo avrebbe mai detto che avrebbe fatto un'altra prestazione scandalosa?
Strano, stava giocando talmente bene da inizio stagione 

Lasciare Castillejo in panca e sbagliato... ma metterlo in panchina per fare giocare Hakan e scandaloso !


----------



## Albijol (9 Dicembre 2018)

Gattuso deve panchinarlo, basta, basta ,bastaaaa. Odio puro nei suoi confronti da quando è arrivata sta turca


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Dicembre 2018)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Ennesima partita giocata in inferiorità e buttata nel cesso perché sto bidone deve giocare per forza.



Sembra sia giocando al 60/70 % della condizione.


----------



## Boomer (9 Dicembre 2018)

Non lo panchinerà mai perchè lo ha preso Mirabilia. L'infortunio di Biglia è stato un miracolo perchè se no Bakayoko non avrebbe giocato 1 minuto.


----------



## Cataldinho (9 Dicembre 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Sembra sia giocando al 60/70 % della condizione.



E' molle come nei primi 6 mesi con montella, quando aveva la scusa che non giocava da 6 mesi. Una scusa appunto. Evidentemente il suo valore questo è.



Boomer ha scritto:


> Non lo panchinerà mai perchè lo ha preso Mirabilia. L'infortunio di Biglia è stato un miracolo perchè se no Bakayoko non avrebbe giocato 1 minuto.



Purtroppo temo che sia proprio così, probabilmente stesso motivo per cui gioca sempre Borini.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Dicembre 2018)

Questo in campo e Castillejo in panchina è inspiegabile.


----------



## Boomer (9 Dicembre 2018)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> E' molle come nei primi 6 mesi con montella, quando aveva la scusa che non giocava da 6 mesi. Una scusa appunto. Evidentemente il suo valore questo è.
> 
> 
> 
> Purtroppo temo che sia proprio così, probabilmente stesso motivo per cui gioca sempre Borini.



Ma è palese. Se Borini fosse stato disponibile lo avrebbe sicuramente messo in campo al posto di Castillejo.


----------



## EmmePi (9 Dicembre 2018)

Perchè insistere con questo scandalo che è il turco????

Montella aveva Kalinic, Gattuso Chala......

Cos'è attrazione fisica?


----------



## mil77 (10 Dicembre 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Chi lo avrebbe mai detto che avrebbe fatto un'altra prestazione scandalosa?
> Strano, stava giocando talmente bene da inizio stagione
> 
> Lasciare Castillejo in panca e sbagliato... ma metterlo in panchina per fare giocare Hakan e scandaloso !



Chala sta giocando ma ok è un dato di fatto, ma veramente tu vorresti Castillejo titolare in fascia? Cioè tra lui e suso non tornano mai è prenderemmo contropiedi clamorosi. Chiunque nel Milan di oggi se non fa giocare Chala li farebbe giocare Borini o laxalt e ho detto tutto...


----------



## bmb (10 Dicembre 2018)

Castillejo titolare fino al 30. Poi dentro Paquetà, non se ne può più della sua inutile presenza.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Dicembre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Perchè insistere con questo scandalo che è il turco????
> 
> Montella aveva Kalinic, Gattuso Chala......
> 
> Cos'è attrazione fisica?



preoccupa che nessuno glielo faccia notare. tipo o ti svegli o fai le valigie caro rino


----------



## Ruuddil23 (10 Dicembre 2018)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Quelli che lo difendono sono gli stessi che dicevano che Bakayoko doveva cambiare sport.



Ahahaha hai ragione, infallibili  

Comunque stasera meno orripilante del solito ma inconcludente come sempre.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Dicembre 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Chala sta giocando ma ok è un dato di fatto, ma veramente tu vorresti Castillejo titolare in fascia? Cioè tra lui e suso non tornano mai è prenderemmo contropiedi clamorosi. Chiunque nel Milan di oggi se non fa giocare Chala li farebbe giocare Borini o laxalt e ho detto tutto...



non esiste solo un modo di giocare. Vabbè che abbiamo gattuso, ma non penso è chiedere troppo di giocare in 11 e non sistematicamente in 10.


----------



## iceman. (10 Dicembre 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Ahahaha hai ragione, infallibili
> 
> Comunque stasera meno orripilante del solito ma inconcludente come sempre.



Non è vero, io li odio tutti e due


----------



## PheelMD (10 Dicembre 2018)

Pessimo. Anche oggi.


----------



## 666psycho (10 Dicembre 2018)

Sarebbe anche ora di svegliarsi un po....


----------



## Aron (10 Dicembre 2018)

n'altro fenomeno della "base" di Fassone e Mirabelli


----------



## smallball (10 Dicembre 2018)

ha subito un'involuzione incredibile,e' indifendibile


----------



## admin (10 Dicembre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> n'altro fenomeno della "base" di Fassone e Mirabelli



Un gambione


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Dicembre 2018)

Nutrivo grosse speranze su di lui...purtroppo però deve essere sostituito. Di tempo ne ha avuto ma non riesce proprio ad incidere.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Dicembre 2018)

Non può giocare tra le linee e in mezzo al campo.
Si faccia un ultimo tentativo arretrandolo di qualche metro.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (10 Dicembre 2018)

Purtroppo è scarso, ragazzi. Facciamocene una ragione. Non capisco dove trovate tutta questa voglia di aspettarlo. 
"Lo zoccolo duro", "La base.."....


----------



## Aron (10 Dicembre 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Nutrivo grosse speranze su di lui...purtroppo però deve essere sostituito. Di tempo ne ha avuto ma non riesce proprio ad incidere.



Il talento ce l'ha.
Solo che un conto è mettere uno come Calhanoglu, che già di suo non ha esattamente la mentalità per giocare in una big, in un contesto come quello della Juventus. Un altro piazzarlo in un Milan pieno di incognite alle quali finisce per aggregarsi anche lui.


----------



## Black (10 Dicembre 2018)

questo qui dalla prossima partita deve stare in panchina. In un anno e mezzo di Milan ha fatto un mese decente. Basta, non se ne può più


----------



## Manue (10 Dicembre 2018)

Mediocre, da vendere


----------



## danjr (10 Dicembre 2018)

Ha una dote che in pochi hanno, riesce sempre a fare la cosa sbagliata, anche quando sembra difficile


----------



## EmmePi (10 Dicembre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il talento ce l'ha.
> Solo che un conto è mettere uno come Calhanoglu, che già di suo non ha esattamente la mentalità per giocare in una big, in un contesto come quello della Juventus. Un altro piazzarlo in un Milan pieno di incognite alle quali finisce per aggregarsi anche lui.



E allora proponiamo lo scambio con il Pipita, così esplode nella giuve, spero in senso letterale del termine ovviamente 

E' una PiPPa con tutte e 3 le p maiuscole...


----------



## mil77 (10 Dicembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> non esiste solo un modo di giocare. Vabbè che abbiamo gattuso, ma non penso è chiedere troppo di giocare in 11 e non sistematicamente in 10.



Cioè Gattuso che ha giocato con il 433 con il 442 con il 352 con il 343 gioca in un solo modo? A posto siamo. Pensa se ti davo inter cosa dicevi di spalletti che è solo sempre 4231


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Dicembre 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Cioè Gattuso che ha giocato con il 433 con il 442 con il 352 con il 343 gioca in un solo modo? A posto siamo. Pensa se ti davo inter cosa dicevi di spalletti che è solo sempre 4231



Possiamo cambiare tutti i moduli di sto mondo, ma alla fine giochiamo sempre alla stessa maniera. Solo un cieco non lo vede o chi è in malafede.


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Dicembre 2018)

Sparisci brocco maledetto, ridatemi Honda che almeno 2 palle sotto i calzoncini ce le aveva


----------



## Albijol (13 Dicembre 2018)

Augurargli un infortunio è immorale, ma non sono un moralista io


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Dicembre 2018)

Halilovic in 5 minuti ha fatto più dribbling di lui


----------



## Djici (13 Dicembre 2018)

Halilovic in 14 secondi ha fatto piu di lui in 90 minuti.


----------



## Konrad (13 Dicembre 2018)

Via anche per 10 milioni...INCONSISTENTE, INCONCLUDENTE, IRRITANTE


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Dicembre 2018)

Ha giocato palesemente contro. Prestazione da 2.


----------



## Buciadignho (13 Dicembre 2018)

Che scarso... non ce la si fa più, non é normale dover rimpiagere Bonaventura


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (13 Dicembre 2018)

L’unica speranza è un crociato sbriciolato per questo verme depresso, Gattuso incomprensibile. Giocatore che farebbe fatica in Lega pro a mio avviso.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Dicembre 2018)

Osceno inguardabile e vergognoso


----------



## gabri65 (13 Dicembre 2018)

Estirpate questo maledetto cancr*. Ha pure il coraggio di portare il 10 sulle spalle. Questo farà marcire anche Paquetà. Grazie Mirabelli. E grazie anche a Gattuso che lo fa giocare. Che dolore infinito vedere questi giocatori portare la maglia del fu Milan.


----------



## Cataldinho (13 Dicembre 2018)

Lo vendessero al primo che capita sto cesso, non se ne può più.


----------



## Boomer (13 Dicembre 2018)

Vattene


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Dicembre 2018)

Davvero impresentabile stasera. Non salta mai l’uomo, non segna da lontano, da vicino. Gioca con sufficienza, mentalmente ha staccato. A gennaio fuori dalle scatole, se arriva qualche offerta dalla Germania.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Dicembre 2018)

è davvero una roba indecente...


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Dicembre 2018)

Imbarazzante, ormai è un anno che lo aspettiamo


----------



## sette (13 Dicembre 2018)

Latrina.


----------



## Anguus (13 Dicembre 2018)

FUORI DALLE PALLE!! Giocatore scarso come pochi al mondo, lo svincolerei, tanto questa capra non la prendono neanche in B


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (13 Dicembre 2018)

Occhio che ci sono i feticisti del turco con la rep negativa pronta, occhi aperti ragazzi.
Non commentano ma danno rep come dei veri leoni.


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Dicembre 2018)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Occhio che ci sono i feticisti del turco con la rep negativa pronta, occhi aperti ragazzi.
> Non commentano ma danno rep come dei veri leoni.



Ma chi se ne frega, se fa schifo bisogna scriverlo ed oggi ha avuto pure un atteggiamento altezzoso, inammissibile


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (13 Dicembre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma chi se ne frega, se fa schifo bisogna scriverlo ed oggi ha avuto pure un atteggiamento altezzoso, inammissibile



Era uno sfottò...
Certo che me ne frego. In confronto a me tu sei stato un Lord stasera sulla turca.


----------



## mandraghe (13 Dicembre 2018)

Fa rimpiangere il giapponese.


----------



## Kayl (13 Dicembre 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Fa rimpiangere il giapponese.


Honda era un uomo.


----------



## Paolino (13 Dicembre 2018)

Neanche come letame per l'erba lo voglio da domani in poi


----------



## Jino (13 Dicembre 2018)

Questo ragazzo, con tante qualità, ma anche con troppa poca personalità, sta veramente finendo le sue chance. La sua fortuna, se cosi si può chiamare, è la totale mancanza di concorrenza.


----------



## admin (13 Dicembre 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Fa rimpiangere il giapponese.



.


----------



## LukeLike (13 Dicembre 2018)

Aridateme Birsa...


----------



## mandraghe (13 Dicembre 2018)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Honda era un uomo.



Honda, pur non essendo eccelso, almeno era serio e professionale, il turco oltre a non incidere è pure molle e senza palle. Boh l’unico turco smidollato l’abbiamo preso noi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Dicembre 2018)

Osceno, senza palle.


----------



## alcyppa (14 Dicembre 2018)

Un bidet


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Dicembre 2018)

Tranquilli tanto se lo vendiamo faremo sicuramente plusvalenza. cit. 

maledetto mirabilia, ci ha affossato definitivamente per i prossimi anni. Maledetto.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Occhio che ci sono i feticisti del turco con la rep negativa pronta, occhi aperti ragazzi.
> Non commentano ma danno rep come dei veri leoni.



E invece io te ne do una positiva 

Bisogna finalmente avere il coraggio di tralasciare la scusa della "personalità" ed ammettere che qui sono anche i fondamentali tecnici a mancare. 23 milioni spesi per uno che non sa calciare le punizioni come Honda e non sa passare e tirare da fuori come Birsa, questa è la realtà.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> E invece io te ne do una positiva
> 
> Bisogna finalmente avere il coraggio di tralasciare la scusa della "personalità" ed ammettere che qui sono anche i fondamentali tecnici a mancare. 23 milioni spesi per uno che non sa calciare le punizioni come Honda e non sa passare e tirare da fuori come Birsa, questa è la realtà.



Penso che il mercato di Mirabelli sia stato il peggiore della storia del calcio in rapporto ai calciatori acquistati e ai soldi spesi.


----------



## Kayl (14 Dicembre 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Honda, pur non essendo eccelso, almeno era serio e professionale, il turco oltre a non incidere è pure molle e senza palle. Boh l’unico turco smidollato l’abbiamo preso noi.



mi sembrava che le mie 4 parole riassumessero tutto ciò.XD


----------



## Ruuddil23 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Penso che il mercato di Mirabelli sia stato il peggiore della storia del calcio in rapporto ai calciatori acquistati e ai soldi spesi.



Già l'avevo bocciato circa un anno fa...ma la cosa incredibile è che più passano i mesi e più si rivela peggiore anche di quanto pensavo.


----------



## bmb (14 Dicembre 2018)

Giocatore ridicolo.


----------



## Cataldinho (14 Dicembre 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> E invece io te ne do una positiva
> 
> Bisogna finalmente avere il coraggio di tralasciare la scusa della "personalità" ed ammettere che qui sono anche i fondamentali tecnici a mancare. 23 milioni spesi per uno che non sa calciare le punizioni come Honda e non sa passare e tirare da fuori come Birsa, questa è la realtà.



Honda sarà 4-5 spanne sopra al turco.


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Dicembre 2018)

voglio vedere come facciamo a vendere sto cesso. Mah. Verrà ricordato come il mercato delle Plusvalenze (cit.).


----------



## elpacoderoma (14 Dicembre 2018)

Finalmente questo topic ha preso la piega giusta


----------



## Milanista di Milano (14 Dicembre 2018)

"Giocatore" indegno come pochi. Provavo pena per gli interisti quando erano costretti ad aspettare la giocata da Riky Alvarez... ora provo invidia. Grazie Mirabelli.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Dicembre 2018)

Il bello è che Gattuso lo stima talmente tanto che non andrà mai in panchina


----------



## LadyRoss (14 Dicembre 2018)

Oggi con grande tristezza scendo anche io dal carro di Cahlanoglu.... non è possibile, non so se sia una condizione non sufficiente o un problema mentale, o entrambe le cose....cio' non toglie che non c'è piu' tempo, non possiamo piu' aspettare.

Il problema pero' è: Chi si fa giocare?

Borini qualitativamente scarso ma almeno l'impegno e la voglia la mette sempre....
Spero che a gennaio si possa cambiare....


----------



## Guglielmo90 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Quest'altro raccomandato perché continua a giocare tutte le partite per 90 minuti? Raccomandato come il suo allenatore.


----------



## Black (14 Dicembre 2018)

il peggiore del Milan in tutte le ultime partite. Sto cominciando a pensare che la 10 aveva più dignità sulle spalle di Honda


----------



## koti (14 Dicembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Penso che il mercato di Mirabelli sia stato il peggiore della storia del calcio in rapporto ai calciatori acquistati e ai soldi spesi.



Anche secondo me, l'unico acquisto mezzo indovinato è stato Kessie (comunque nulla di che) in mezzo a 240 milioni di investimenti, veramente assurdo.


----------



## Djici (14 Dicembre 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Già l'avevo bocciato circa un anno fa...ma la cosa incredibile è che più passano i mesi e più si rivela peggiore anche di quanto pensavo.



La cosa fantastica non era solo chi applaudiva al colpo incredibile che si era fatto ma che allo stesso tempo speravano pure di mettere Suso in panchina o addiritura di cederlo per 2 banane per fare giocatore questo turco "dalla tecnica superiore", "dalla classe cristallina", "che calcia come nessun'altro"...


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (14 Dicembre 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> E invece io te ne do una positiva
> 
> Bisogna finalmente avere il coraggio di tralasciare la scusa della "personalità" ed ammettere che qui sono anche i fondamentali tecnici a mancare. 23 milioni spesi per uno che non sa calciare le punizioni come Honda e non sa passare e tirare da fuori come Birsa, questa è la realtà.



I prolemi sono sia tecnici (i limiti sono a dir poco evidenti) che di personalità. Come dici tu tecnici ma è inconcepibile che un giocatore del Milan passi via la palla appena gli arriva per paura e per svogliatezza. È inaccettabile, sono sorpreso da Gattuso che continua a metterlo. Neanche i ragazzini che esordiscono...


----------



## Ruuddil23 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> La cosa fantastica non era solo chi applaudiva al colpo incredibile che si era fatto ma che allo stesso tempo speravano pure di mettere Suso in panchina o addiritura di cederlo per 2 banane per fare giocatore questo turco "dalla tecnica superiore", "dalla classe cristallina", "che calcia come nessun'altro"...



Eh figurati, una volta ricordo di aver letto che il suo tiro "Dybala se lo sogna". Posso capire illudersi appena è arrivato, non l'avevo mai visto giocare ma da come se ne parlava nell'ambiente pensavo sarebbe stato un acquisto molto importante. Però mi è bastato vederlo nelle prime uscite ufficiali con il Milan per capire che avevamo preso un pacco...e nemmeno la "ripresa" del girone di ritorno mi ha mai convinto del contrario.



Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> I prolemi sono sia tecnici (i limiti sono a dir poco evidenti) che di personalità. Come dici tu tecnici ma è inconcepibile che un giocatore del Milan passi via la palla appena gli arriva per paura e per svogliatezza. È inaccettabile, sono sorpreso da Gattuso che continua a metterlo. Neanche i ragazzini che esordiscono...



Sì, che ci siano anche limiti caratteriali è pacifico...e non certo nel senso di strafottenza e spavalderia "alla Balotelli" ma proprio mancanza di carattere.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (14 Dicembre 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Eh figurati, una volta ricordo di aver letto che il suo tiro "Dybala se lo sogna". Posso capire illudersi appena è arrivato, non l'avevo mai visto giocare ma da come se ne parlava nell'ambiente pensavo sarebbe stato un acquisto molto importante. Però mi è bastato vederlo nelle prime uscite ufficiali con il Milan per capire che avevamo preso un pacco...e nemmeno la "ripresa" del girone di ritorno mi ha mai convinto del contrario.
> 
> 
> 
> Sì, che ci siano anche limiti caratteriali è pacifico...e non certo nel senso di strafottenza e spavalderia "alla Balotelli" ma proprio mancanza di carattere.



Concordo e aggiungo che la spavalderia farebbe meno danni. Farebbe gli stessi errori ma se non altro permetterebbe qualche guizzo.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (14 Dicembre 2018)

Tutti i giocatori arrivano qui, sembrano essere un upgrade rispetto a tizio o a caio, poi dopo si ambientano e...


----------



## Guglielmo90 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> La cosa fantastica non era solo chi applaudiva al colpo incredibile che si era fatto ma che allo stesso tempo speravano pure di mettere Suso in panchina o addiritura di cederlo per 2 banane per fare giocatore questo turco "dalla tecnica superiore", "dalla classe cristallina", "che calcia come nessun'altro"...



Si, e c'è gente che continua a dire che Suso non deve giocare nel Milan, quando senza lui le perdiamo tutte e non facciamo NULLA.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (15 Dicembre 2018)

Comunque aldilà di tutto, questo è un trequartista e non un ala.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Dicembre 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Comunque aldilà di tutto, questo è un trequartista e non un ala.



Se lo sbranano in mezzo al campo, stesso destino di un saponara.
Allargarlo è stata l'unica soluzione per provare a dargli un senso.
Io resto invece del parere debba arretrare il suo raggio d'azione, in una zona di campo dove avrebbe più tempo per pensare e dovrebbe correre meno ma meglio.
E' nel destino dei trequartisti, ormai estinti come i dinosauri.


----------



## gabri65 (15 Dicembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se lo sbranano in mezzo al campo, stesso destino di un saponara.
> Allargarlo è stata l'unica soluzione per provare a dargli un senso.
> Io resto invece del parere debba arretrare il suo raggio d'azione, in una zona di campo dove avrebbe più tempo per pensare e dovrebbe correre meno ma meglio.
> E' nel destino dei trequartisti, ormai estinti come i dinosauri.



Non penso che migliorerebbe. Non è mai detto, ma secondo me non ha la visione di gioco, il carattere e la tranquillità mentale per poter fare il direttore della manovra, il "volante" o regista arretrato, se è quello che intendi. Capisco che sarebbe un sogno ritrovare un nuovo Pirlo, ma ha fatto più volte la mezzala (che è già uno step in quella direzione) e non ho visto grandi cose, anzi. Tenuto conto che non sa né interdire né pressare, io non ci proverei. Dopo quanto visto, per me è irrecuperabile, basta esperimenti, voltiamo pagina e arrivederci.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (15 Dicembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se lo sbranano in mezzo al campo, stesso destino di un saponara.
> Allargarlo è stata l'unica soluzione per provare a dargli un senso.
> Io resto invece del parere debba arretrare il suo raggio d'azione, in una zona di campo dove avrebbe più tempo per pensare e dovrebbe correre meno ma meglio.
> E' nel destino dei trequartisti, ormai estinti come i dinosauri.



Secondo me ti sbagli. Anche perché in Germania giocava da trequartista ed era tutt'altro calciatore rispetto al cesso che è diventato oggi.


----------



## vannu994 (15 Dicembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se lo sbranano in mezzo al campo, stesso destino di un saponara.
> Allargarlo è stata l'unica soluzione per provare a dargli un senso.
> Io resto invece del parere debba arretrare il suo raggio d'azione, in una zona di campo dove avrebbe più tempo per pensare e dovrebbe correre meno ma meglio.
> *E' nel destino dei trequartisti, ormai estinti come i dinosauri*.



Vero, ormai è un ruolo che in Italia si vede giusto nei campionati giovanili...


----------



## The P (15 Dicembre 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Secondo me ti sbagli. Anche perché in Germania giocava da trequartista ed era tutt'altro calciatore rispetto al cesso che è diventato oggi.



Questa della Germania è una favoletta. Chalanoglu in germania ha attraversato periodi di forma fisica e prestazioni eccelse a periodi di nulla. Proprio come qui al Milan.

L'anno scorso è passato da zombie a giocatore determinante e miglior giocatore della rosa. Quest'anno idem.
E' un giocatore fatto così, vive a sprazzi. E per questo a 24 anni lo paghi €20mln con i prezzi di oggi.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (15 Dicembre 2018)

The P ha scritto:


> Questa della Germania è una favoletta. Chalanoglu in germania ha attraversato periodi di forma fisica e prestazioni eccelse a periodi di nulla. Proprio come qui al Milan.
> 
> L'anno scorso è passato da zombie a giocatore determinante e miglior giocatore della rosa. Quest'anno idem.
> E' un giocatore fatto così, vive a sprazzi. E per questo a 24 anni lo paghi €20mln con i prezzi di oggi.



Su questo siamo d'accordo. Però le cose migliori le ha comunque fatte da trequartista. Io ero felice del suo arrivo, ma lo spedirei via già a Gennaio.


----------



## elpacoderoma (16 Dicembre 2018)

E' il cancro di questo milan, non mi stupirei se una volta estirpato guarissero sia Conti che Caldara.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Dicembre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non penso che migliorerebbe. Non è mai detto, ma secondo me non ha la visione di gioco, il carattere e la tranquillità mentale per poter fare il direttore della manovra, il "volante" o regista arretrato, se è quello che intendi. Capisco che sarebbe un sogno ritrovare un nuovo Pirlo, ma ha fatto più volte la mezzala (che è già uno step in quella direzione) e non ho visto grandi cose, anzi. Tenuto conto che non sa né interdire né pressare, io non ci proverei. Dopo quanto visto, per me è irrecuperabile, basta esperimenti, voltiamo pagina e arrivederci.



E' un giocatore che ha bisogno di giocare in un reparto folto con compagni vicini.
Il piede lo ha e calcia divinamente ma troppe cose gli mancano e se ti aspetti una prestazione completa e da protagonista poi ne resti deluso perchè i conti non tornano mai.


----------



## elpacoderoma (16 Dicembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' un giocatore che ha bisogno di giocare in un reparto folto con compagni vicini.
> Il piede lo ha e calcia divinamente ma troppe cose gli mancano e se ti aspetti una prestazione completa e da protagonista poi ne resti deluso perchè i conti non tornano mai.


In poche parole stai dicendo che sa solo calciare. 
Io gli ho visto fare solo un gran gol contro l arsenal (come Huntelaar e Dhorasoo più o meno)


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Dicembre 2018)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> In poche parole stai dicendo che sa solo calciare.
> Io gli ho visto fare solo un gran gol contro l arsenal (come Huntelaar e Dhorasoo più o meno)



Quando prende palla e l'avversario accorcia su di lui io lo vedo in grossa difficoltà se non ha il compagno vicino o una soluzione di gioco già in testa.
Non ha quel dominio della palla che mi rassicura facendomi credere che la palla sia in cassaforte.
Nel corpo a corpo lo vedo debole di gamba e di corpo per reggere il duello individuale.
Fa bene solo quando riceve palla in spazi larghi, con tempo per pensare e vede il gioco frontalmente.
Non spacca palla al piede, non mette a sedere l'avversario quando lo punta....
Lo osservo ormai da due campionati e a me pare un giocatorino.
Un saponara, nè più nè meno.


----------



## smallball (17 Dicembre 2018)

spero che domani non giochi


----------



## elpacoderoma (17 Dicembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quando prende palla e l'avversario accorcia su di lui io lo vedo in grossa difficoltà se non ha il compagno vicino o una soluzione di gioco già in testa.
> Non ha quel dominio della palla che mi rassicura facendomi credere che la palla sia in cassaforte.
> Nel corpo a corpo lo vedo debole di gamba e di corpo per reggere il duello individuale.
> Fa bene solo quando riceve palla in spazi larghi, con tempo per pensare e vede il gioco frontalmente.
> ...



Onestamente credo che Saponara abbia qualcosina in più soprattutto dal punto di vista agonistico e della cattiveria. Lo vedo più come un montolivo parolo o joao Mario.


----------



## Zenos (17 Dicembre 2018)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Onestamente credo che Saponara abbia qualcosina in più soprattutto dal punto di vista agonistico e della cattiveria. Lo vedo più come un montolivo parolo o joao Mario.



Montolivo con agonismo e cattiveria nella stessa frase non si possono proprio sentire.


----------



## Jino (17 Dicembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quando prende palla e l'avversario accorcia su di lui io lo vedo in grossa difficoltà se non ha il compagno vicino o una soluzione di gioco già in testa.
> Non ha quel dominio della palla che mi rassicura facendomi credere che la palla sia in cassaforte.
> Nel corpo a corpo lo vedo debole di gamba e di corpo per reggere il duello individuale.
> Fa bene solo quando riceve palla in spazi larghi, con tempo per pensare e vede il gioco frontalmente.
> ...



Diciamolo, un Saponara con un gran tiro, che però a Milano forse per le troppe aspettative a riguardo, non ha nemmeno mai sfoggiato.


----------



## Jino (17 Dicembre 2018)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Onestamente credo che Saponara abbia qualcosina in più soprattutto dal punto di vista agonistico e della cattiveria. Lo vedo più come un montolivo parolo o joao Mario.



Parolo? Magari dai, Parolo è sottovalutato, sa far tutto, difendere ed attaccare, è uno dei centrocampisti più prolifici del nostro campionato da anni....Chala è troppo troppo umorale.


----------



## Zenos (18 Dicembre 2018)

Questo non ci sta più con la testa.


----------



## MarcoG (18 Dicembre 2018)

Va panchinato. Anche per recuperarlo va panchinato. Ha bisogno di pensare, di calmarsi e motivarsi. Farlo giocare così non fa che peggiorare le cose, perché è palesemente fuori, troppo fuori.


----------



## tonilovin93 (18 Dicembre 2018)

Gesù bambino, fammi entrare in coma Stanotte e fammi svegliare il 1 febbraio, così forse non vedo più sto bidone


----------



## tonilovin93 (18 Dicembre 2018)

Come fai a non prendere 7 metri di porta da la, Maremma maiala


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Dicembre 2018)

Francamente in campo non farei peggio di lui...giusto perche é impossibile fare peggio.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (18 Dicembre 2018)

Sono sicuro che Gattuso sia un Cuckold e che Hakan sia il tipo che si fionda sua moglie. Non c'è altra spiegazione per la sua titolarità inamovibile.


----------



## Cataldinho (18 Dicembre 2018)

Senza il rosso avrebbe giocato ancora tutta la partita sto cesso a pedali.


----------



## alcyppa (18 Dicembre 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Sono sicuro che Gattuso sia un Cuckold e che Hakan sia il tipo che si fionda sua moglie. Non c'è altra spiegazione per la sua titolarità inamovibile.



Patto di sangue alla ‘nduja... Unica spiegazione razionale.


----------



## bmb (18 Dicembre 2018)

Speriamo di spedirlo a Gennaio.


----------



## Aron (18 Dicembre 2018)

A ogni partita si svaluta sempre di più


----------



## Buciadignho (18 Dicembre 2018)

Sua scarsità, il numero 10 del Milan!!!


----------



## Devil man (18 Dicembre 2018)

Ma Sto coso.. non era stato preso per i suoi bellissimi tiri da fuori?? Effettivamente tutti i suoi tiri sono fuori dallo specchio della porta...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (18 Dicembre 2018)

Immondo


----------



## Wildbone (18 Dicembre 2018)

L'anno scorso a una certa si era svegliato, dimostrando di poter quantomeno essere utile alla causa (ho detto utile, non imprescindibile). Ma quest'anno non solo è sparito, ma è diventato dannoso per la squadra. E la cosa ancora più assurda è che quel caprone di allenatore che siede sulla nostra partita continua a farlo giocare dal primo minuto.


----------



## Love (19 Dicembre 2018)

se arriva qualche folle che offre 30mln è da portarlo noi fin li...un involuzione spaventosa...ieri sera irritante...


----------



## Guglielmo90 (19 Dicembre 2018)

E questo era l'unico giocatore di Mirabelli che poteva essere stato positivo. Madonna che roba inutile.


----------



## Nevergiveup (19 Dicembre 2018)

Male male...quasi irrecuperabile. Resta il fatto che farlo giocare sulla linea laterale è roba da ricovero, per caratteristiche tecniche la sua zona di campo dovrebbe essere la trequarti molto più accentrato, come esterno in un 4-4-2 è pietoso ma non è il suo ruolo. La fragilità mentale fa il resto.


----------



## vannu994 (19 Dicembre 2018)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Male male...quasi irrecuperabile. Resta il fatto che farlo giocare sulla linea laterale è roba da ricovero, per caratteristiche tecniche la sua zona di campo dovrebbe essere la trequarti molto più accentrato, come esterno in un 4-4-2 è pietoso ma non è il suo ruolo. La fragilità mentale fa il resto.



eh si, questo ha proprio dei limiti mentali incredibili, purtroppo la testa fa il 90% di un giocatore, dispiace perchè avrebbe del potenziale, ma in una piazza che chiede tanto come Milano non potrà mai fare bene.


----------



## iceman. (19 Dicembre 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> E questo era l'unico giocatore di Mirabelli che poteva essere stato positivo. Madonna che roba inutile.



"Ha le stimmate del campione"cit


----------



## iceman. (19 Dicembre 2018)

iceman. ha scritto:


> "Ha le stimmate del campione"cit



PS: Ma i tiri leggendari di sto qui poi dove sono? io a malapena ricordo sassate o punizioni decenti di sto cesso..honda era più forte.


----------



## elpacoderoma (19 Dicembre 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Montolivo con agonismo e cattiveria nella stessa frase non si possono proprio sentire.



Infatti sta all' opposto, le due frasi non sono unite da una congiunzione subordinate ma bensi da un punto.
La grammatica italiana ... le basi... dove finiremo


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Dicembre 2018)

Caratterialmente il giocatore più osceno mai visto prima.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Dicembre 2018)

Secondo me in assoluto non é male, ma gioca con un ruolo dove “non essere male” non basta.
Se li non fai almeno 8-10 giocate l’anno che decidono le partite sei sprecato.

Lui queso in un anno e mezzo lo ha fatto in modo estremamente raro e pur essendo un suo estimatore devo ammetere che li serve altro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Dicembre 2018)

Che ce55o sto turco..ma del resto quando mai si è visto un turco decisivo ad alti livelli? Figuriamoci ora dopo Ozil prima che un altro turco sia degno di un top club dovranno passare 3 lustri..


----------



## Zenos (19 Dicembre 2018)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Infatti sta all' opposto, le due frasi non sono unite da una congiunzione subordinate ma bensi da un punto.
> La grammatica italiana ... le basi... dove finiremo



Dici che Saponara ha qualcosa in più a livello di agonismo e cattiveria. Poi che vedi Saponara più come un Joao Mario,Parolo o Montolivo.Sarà sbagliata la grammatica ma concettualmente ho ragione.


----------



## Jino (19 Dicembre 2018)

La cosa che mi spiace di questo ragazzo è che sta fallendo senza provarci, senza rischiare, senza coraggio...è timido, scolastico...troppo!


----------



## elpacoderoma (19 Dicembre 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Dici che Saponara ha qualcosa in più a livello di agonismo e cattiveria. Poi che vedi Saponara più come un Joao Mario,Parolo o Montolivo.Sarà sbagliata la grammatica ma concettualmente ho ragione.



no. parlavo di calhanoglu.


----------



## Naruto98 (19 Dicembre 2018)

Per me a Gennaio da cedere al primo offerente, se più di uno al miglior. Gli sono state date numerosissime possibilità, ha fallito ed è giusto che venga ceduto. Non ha la testa per giocare ad alti livelli.


----------



## Zenos (20 Dicembre 2018)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> no. parlavo di calhanoglu.



OK scusami allora.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (22 Dicembre 2018)

Per quanto dobbiamo vedere ancora in campo questo qua? La depressione la sta facendo venire a me a guardarlo.


----------



## Jino (22 Dicembre 2018)

Sessanta minuti confusionari, ma almeno era presente in campo, poi è completamente sparito.


----------



## Maximo (22 Dicembre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sessanta minuti confusionari, ma almeno era presente in campo, poi è completamente sparito.



Per me oggi è stato uno dei migliori in campo giocando in un ruolo diverso tra l'altro.

E' sparito dopo l'uscita di Mauri, ma non si può dare colpe al turco, era l'unico in mezzo al campo preso in mezzo dai giocatori della Fiorentina.


----------



## mil77 (22 Dicembre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sessanta minuti confusionari, ma almeno era presente in campo, poi è completamente sparito.



È sparito x il cambio di modulo come è sparito tutto il Milan. Oggi pur con alcuni errori sicuramente uno dei migliori


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (22 Dicembre 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> È sparito x il cambio di modulo come è sparito tutto il Milan. Oggi pur con alcuni errori sicuramente uno dei migliori



...


----------



## elpacoderoma (22 Dicembre 2018)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Per me oggi è stato uno dei migliori in campo giocando in un ruolo diverso tra l'altro.
> 
> E' sparito dopo l'uscita di Mauri, ma non si può dare colpe al turco, era l'unico in mezzo al campo preso in mezzo dai giocatori della Fiorentina.





mil77 ha scritto:


> È sparito x il cambio di modulo come è sparito tutto il Milan. Oggi pur con alcuni errori sicuramente uno dei migliori



Un consiglio spassionato:
Oculista


----------



## Albijol (22 Dicembre 2018)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> un consiglio spassionato:
> Oculista



amen


----------



## mil77 (22 Dicembre 2018)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Un consiglio spassionato:
> Oculista



Abbiamo capito dai mille commenti che fai ogni partita contro di lui che ce l'hai a morte e che quindi sei stra prevenuto...quindi anche se vado dall'oculista il mio giudizio rimane quello. Tu tieniti castillejo


----------



## elpacoderoma (23 Dicembre 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo capito dai mille commenti che fai ogni partita contro di lui che ce l'hai a morte e che quindi sei stra prevenuto...quindi anche se vado dall'oculista il mio giudizio rimane quello. Tu tieniti castillejo



pero sei prevenuto, non puoi dire che il migliore in campo è uno che ha sbagliato tutto quello che gli è passato tra i piedi. Se proprio dobbiamo scegliere il migliore per me è stato Mauri, uscito lui abbiamo preso gol e siamo calati, lo ha detto anche Gattuso.
castillejo ingiudicabile, diamogli un anno e mezzo da titolare inamovibile come al turco non 3 spezzoni vediamo che combina.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Dicembre 2018)

Non ha giocato male ma non segna manco per sbaglio


----------



## Djici (23 Dicembre 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo capito dai mille commenti che fai ogni partita contro di lui che ce l'hai a morte e che quindi sei stra prevenuto...quindi anche se vado dall'oculista il mio giudizio rimane quello. Tu tieniti castillejo



Dopo 18 mesi di difesa ad oltranza del turco devo pure leggere che lo spagnolo che ha giocato 3 partite da titolare in campionato è in tutto ha fatto 370minuti. Stiamo scherzando?
Calha ha fatto in campionato più di 3200 minuti in 18 mesi.


----------



## Aron (23 Dicembre 2018)

Sarà già tanto riuscire a venderlo a 20 milioni.


----------



## Cataldinho (23 Dicembre 2018)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Non ha giocato male ma non segna manco per sbaglio



Non ha giocato male, ma nemmeno bene. In mezzo al campo è parso decisamente più a suo agio, è anche parso più vispo fisicamente.
Ma tecnicamente, che sia per qualità del piede, o per testa confusa che ha, dimostra per l'ennesima volta di essere un calciatore discreto. In condizioni ideali avrà anche la giocata (non ancora pervenuta quest'anno), se in forma, se coccolato, se non piove e c'è il sole, potrà anche essere un calciatore forte, ma nell'arco dell'intera stagione, ha dimostrato di essere un giocatore discreto. Non è più forte di Honda. E io mi sarei anche rotto (come penso anche moltissimi di voi) di vedere un 10 discreto, e ne vorrei uno forte per davvero.


----------



## Jino (23 Dicembre 2018)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Per me oggi è stato uno dei migliori in campo giocando in un ruolo diverso tra l'altro.
> 
> E' sparito dopo l'uscita di Mauri, ma non si può dare colpe al turco, era l'unico in mezzo al campo preso in mezzo dai giocatori della Fiorentina.



Il mio parere è che ha poca personalità, è troppo timido, ieri ha sbagliato un paio di stop, ha sbagliato un paio di passaggi e tiri in porta che se fatti come si deve fai la giocata decisiva, invece ha sbagliato eppure i mezzi tecnici non gli mancano...significa che tutto parte dalla testa...ma ormai temo al ragazzo pesi proprio questa maglia, questo stadio. 

Ieri ripeto mi piaciuto perchè per sessanta minuti era vivo, in mezzo ripeto a tutti gli errori tecnici, ma la pazienza con il turco non può essere infinita.


----------



## Jino (23 Dicembre 2018)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Non ha giocato male, ma nemmeno bene. In mezzo al campo è parso decisamente più a suo agio, è anche parso più vispo fisicamente.
> Ma tecnicamente, che sia per qualità del piede, o per testa confusa che ha, dimostra per l'ennesima volta di essere un calciatore discreto. In condizioni ideali avrà anche la giocata (non ancora pervenuta quest'anno), se in forma, se coccolato, se non piove e c'è il sole, potrà anche essere un calciatore forte, ma nell'arco dell'intera stagione, ha dimostrato di essere un giocatore discreto. Non è più forte di Honda. E io mi sarei anche rotto (come penso anche moltissimi di voi) di vedere un 10 discreto, e ne vorrei uno forte per davvero.



Riguardo al dieci aggiungo, tutti vogliono un super regista davanti la difesa, io invece vorrei un bel numero dieci che giochi a tutto campo e faccia in quel modo il regista, un Modric, un Isco.


----------



## Igor91 (23 Dicembre 2018)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Non ha giocato male, ma nemmeno bene. In mezzo al campo è parso decisamente più a suo agio, è anche parso più vispo fisicamente.
> Ma tecnicamente, che sia per qualità del piede, o per testa confusa che ha, dimostra per l'ennesima volta di essere un calciatore discreto. In condizioni ideali avrà anche la giocata (non ancora pervenuta quest'anno), se in forma, se coccolato, se non piove e c'è il sole, potrà anche essere un calciatore forte, ma nell'arco dell'intera stagione, ha dimostrato di essere un giocatore discreto. Non è più forte di Honda. E io mi sarei anche rotto (come penso anche moltissimi di voi) di vedere un 10 discreto, e ne vorrei uno forte per davvero.



Discorso EMBLEMA.

Noi siamo questo da oltre 5 anni..


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Dicembre 2018)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Non ha giocato male, ma nemmeno bene. In mezzo al campo è parso decisamente più a suo agio, è anche parso più vispo fisicamente.
> Ma tecnicamente, che sia per qualità del piede, o per testa confusa che ha, dimostra per l'ennesima volta di essere un calciatore discreto. In condizioni ideali avrà anche la giocata (non ancora pervenuta quest'anno), se in forma, se coccolato, se non piove e c'è il sole, potrà anche essere un calciatore forte, ma nell'arco dell'intera stagione, ha dimostrato di essere un giocatore discreto. Non è più forte di Honda. E io mi sarei anche rotto (come penso anche moltissimi di voi) di vedere un 10 discreto, e ne vorrei uno forte per davvero.



Semplicemente perfetto.


----------



## EmmePi (23 Dicembre 2018)

Il turco oramai dalla partita di ieri con l'arretramento si è completamente Montolivizzato, è pari pari un clone dell'ameba/zecca appiccicata alla panchina rossonera.


----------



## mil77 (24 Dicembre 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Dopo 18 mesi di difesa ad oltranza del turco devo pure leggere che lo spagnolo che ha giocato 3 partite da titolare in campionato è in tutto ha fatto 370minuti. Stiamo scherzando?
> Calha ha fatto in campionato più di 3200 minuti in 18 mesi.



Castillejo è scarso ed è stato comprato solo x motivi di bilancio...


----------



## numero 3 (24 Dicembre 2018)

Il "10" come emblema del fuoriclasse ormai è un lontano ricordo , i ragazzini conoscono anche il 7 il 21 etc etc...
Se il Milan avesse tutti giocatori forti il 10 potrebbe finire anche al secondo portiere. Ora per noi il 10 è Suso.


----------



## Djici (24 Dicembre 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Castillejo è scarso ed è stato comprato solo x motivi di bilancio...


Che il motivo sia l'opportunità a bilancio lo sappiamo tutti. Ma dal poco che ha giocato, io come esterno del tridente faccio giocare lui tutta la vita se l'alternativa è il turco. 
O si reinventa centrocampista centrale/mezzala o non va bene nemmeno in panca.


----------



## mil77 (24 Dicembre 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Che il motivo sia l'opportunità a bilancio lo sappiamo tutti. Ma dal poco che ha giocato, io come esterno del tridente faccio giocare lui tutta la vita se l'alternativa è il turco.
> O si reinventa centrocampista centrale/mezzala o non va bene nemmeno in panca.



Boh io ho visto giocare Castellejo due volte dal vivo ed è imbarazzante. Proprio scarso sia tecnicameñte che tatticamente. X me può fare solo la riserva che entra negli ultimi 15 minuti a scompigliare tutto


----------



## Guglielmo90 (26 Dicembre 2018)

Ma questo cosa ci fa ancora in campo???


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Dicembre 2018)

Già solo a guardarlo in volto devi andare in analisi...


----------



## elpacoderoma (30 Dicembre 2018)

Oggi mi è piaciuto, credo sia dovuto alla compresenza di Castillejo alla sua sinistra che lo smarcava automaticamente e gli dava più spazio per effettuare cambi gioco impensabili di 30 o 40 metri anche al limite dell’area.

In fondo oggi grazie alle caratteristiche dei due mediani e dei due esterni è come se si fosse giocato con un 4231 con Calhanoglu dietro le punte.

Inoltre penso che possa essere lui il vice Biglia (o viceversa) col modulo che si adatta in base agli interpreti ( come è giusto che sia).

Con Biglia il regista giocherebbe sul vertice basso quindi 433 e con Calhanoglu si passerebbe al 4231 col vertice alto. 

Qualcun altro la pensa così? O sono semplicemente brillo?


----------



## Pamparulez2 (30 Dicembre 2018)

Mah... mah... un po’ meglio ma è lontano parente di quello del girone di ritorno dell’anno scorso. Mi sembra non veda più la porta nemmeno per sbaglio.


----------



## enigmistic02 (30 Dicembre 2018)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Oggi mi è piaciuto, credo sia dovuto alla compresenza di Castillejo alla sua sinistra che lo smarcava automaticamente e gli dava più spazio per effettuare cambi gioco impensabili di 30 o 40 metri anche al limite dell’area.
> 
> In fondo oggi grazie alle caratteristiche dei due mediani e dei due esterni è come se si fosse giocato con un 4231 con Calhanoglu dietro le punte.
> 
> ...



Penso che, se lui per primo si convincesse appieno del cambio ruolo, potrebbe tranquillamente giocare titolare davanti alla difesa proprio al posto di Biglia, dove potrebbe avere visuali ideali per i suoi lanci e cambi campo perfetti. Ha tutto per giocare in quella posizione con grande profitto: ha dimostrato di essere generoso e avere gambe forti utili a resistere ai contrasti, un buon tackle e intelligenza calcistica, un'ottima protezione palla spalle alla porta. Per me quello è il suo ruolo fatto e finito. 

Per giocare trequartista o, peggio ancora, esterno d'attacco, a mio avviso non possiede sufficiente rapidità di gambe e guizzo. Finora si è adattato, ma lì non raggiungerà mai un livello di profitto necessario per ciò che un Milan ad alti livelli dovrebbe richiedere.


----------



## Jino (30 Dicembre 2018)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Penso che, se lui per primo si convincesse appieno del cambio ruolo, potrebbe tranquillamente giocare titolare davanti alla difesa proprio al posto di Biglia, dove potrebbe avere visuali ideali per i suoi lanci e cambi campo perfetti. Ha tutto per giocare in quella posizione con grande profitto: ha dimostrato di essere generoso e avere gambe forti utili a resistere ai contrasti, un buon tackle e intelligenza calcistica, un'ottima protezione palla spalle alla porta. Per me quello è il suo ruolo fatto e finito.
> 
> Per giocare trequartista o, peggio ancora, esterno d'attacco, a mio avviso non possiede sufficiente rapidità di gambe e guizzo. Finora si è adattato, ma lì non raggiungerà mai un livello di profitto necessario per ciò che un Milan ad alti livelli dovrebbe richiedere.



La conversione a quel ruolo non è cosa facile aimè...


----------



## odasensei (30 Dicembre 2018)

Tra l'altro non credo sia semplicissimo fare il regista con accanto Baka e Kessie che sono ignorantissimi con la palla al piede, soprattutto in situazioni di pressing avversario la palla rischieresti di perderla subito o di affidarti al solito retropassaggio
Io mezz'ala accanto a Biglia lo vedrei bene invece, però con un gioco offensivo più dinamico e con degli esterni più dentro al gioco e non isolati sulle fasce


----------



## Mika (30 Dicembre 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro non credo sia semplicissimo fare il regista con accanto Baka e Kessie che sono ignorantissimi con la palla al piede, soprattutto in situazioni di pressing avversario la palla rischieresti di perderla subito o di affidarti al solito retropassaggio
> Io mezz'ala accanto a Biglia lo vedrei bene invece, però con un gioco offensivo più dinamico e con degli esterni più dentro al gioco e non isolati sulle fasce



Baka non mi sembra così ignorantissimo con palla al piede veramente. Non è certamente un regista ma nemmeno un fabbro.


----------



## gabri65 (30 Dicembre 2018)

Ci stiamo autosuggestionando. Abbiamo necessità di un regista e di sotituire Biglia, e ce lo vogliamo infilare di forza. Io sono più che scettico, non mi sembra che abbia caratteristiche per ricoprire quel ruolo, che è uno dei più delicati. E dopo quello che ha dimostrato in un anno e mezzo, mi spiace ma mezza partita giocata decentemente non mi fa spostare il giudizio nemmeno di un millimetro. Come al solito, basta un assist forse casuale per cancellare mesi di disastro inconsulto. Ma per favore.


----------



## odasensei (30 Dicembre 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Baka non mi sembra così ignorantissimo con palla al piede veramente. Non è certamente un regista ma nemmeno un fabbro.



A me sembra più scarso di Kessie, che è già mediocre di suo
Comunque per me uno dei due dovrebbe giocare, non entrambi


----------



## Maximo (30 Dicembre 2018)

Visti i nomi che stanno circolando oggi per il centrocampo del Milan teniamoci stretti Calhanoglu, altro che venderlo per 15 mln...


----------



## hiei87 (30 Dicembre 2018)

Almeno nelle sfide in casa contro medio-piccole squadre, deve giocare mezz'ala. Non ha nessuna caratteristica per fare l'esterno.


----------



## Ka-Pa-Ro (30 Dicembre 2018)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Visti i nomi che stanno circolando oggi per il centrocampo del Milan teniamoci stretti Calhanoglu, altro che venderlo per 15 mln...


Esatto, la mezzala sinistra è il suo ruolo.


----------



## 7vinte (30 Dicembre 2018)

Ieri bene


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Dicembre 2018)

La prestazione di ieri è l ennesima conferma che dietro fa 100 volte meglio che davanti. 
In attacco non ha il passo.


----------



## Nils (30 Dicembre 2018)

Ka-Pa-Ro ha scritto:


> Esatto, la mezzala sinistra è il suo ruolo.





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La prestazione di ieri è l ennesima conferma che dietro fa 100 volte meglio che davanti.
> In attacco non ha il passo.



Io nel Milan futuro lo vedo unicamente in un ruolo alla Pirlo, occorre avere il coraggio di lanciarlo e insistere anche alle prime cappelle difensive.


----------



## gabri65 (30 Dicembre 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Io nel Milan futuro lo vedo unicamente in un ruolo alla Pirlo, occorre avere il coraggio di lanciarlo e insistere anche alle prime cappelle difensive.



Nils, io e te sui giocatori proprio non ci troviamo. 
In un anno e mezzo ancora dobbiamo decidere in che ruolo deve giocare. Ma siamo sicuri, messi come siamo messi, che è il caso di continuare a fare esperimenti? Forse tra due anni avrà imparato qualcosa? E siamo già a quattro. A me è bastato vedere il lato del carattere e della personalità (= zero) per classificare il giocatore e sperare che ci lasci. Proviamo con un altro, se non altro ci sarà il beneficio del dubbio. E poi mi sa tanto che con Paquetà, avremo bisogno di uno che sta a centrocampo, in copertura, come D*o comanda. Io capisco che non possiamo spendere, che si spera di recuperare il giocatore, e che diventi un top player, ma Hakan non sa interdire né dettare i ritmi di gioco. Sono cose intrinseche, non le impari. E non mi va di esaltarmi per due cambi gioco contro la Spal dopo 4 mesi di totale inconsistenza.


----------



## Nils (30 Dicembre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Nils, io e te sui giocatori proprio non ci troviamo.
> In un anno e mezzo ancora dobbiamo decidere in che ruolo deve giocare. Ma siamo sicuri, messi come siamo messi, che è il caso di continuare a fare esperimenti? Forse tra due anni avrà imparato qualcosa? E siamo già a quattro. A me è bastato vedere il lato del carattere e della personalità (= zero) per classificare il giocatore e sperare che ci lasci. Proviamo con un altro, se non altro ci sarà il beneficio del dubbio. E poi mi sa tanto che con Paquetà, avremo bisogno di uno che sta a centrocampo, in copertura, come D*o comanda. Io capisco che non possiamo spendere, che si spera di recuperare il giocatore, e che diventi un top player, ma Hakan non sa interdire né dettare i ritmi di gioco. Sono cose intrinseche, non le impari. E non mi va di esaltarmi per due cambi gioco contro la Spal dopo 4 mesi di totale inconsistenza.



Io al contrario lo trovo irritante per inconsistenza quando si avvicina all'area avversaria, ma decisamente sopra le righe quando fa circolare il pallone nella metà campo, anche in questi mesi iniziali di campionato non esaltanti.
Poi come visione di gioco è assieme a Higuain un livello soperiore rispetto a tutto il resto della rosa,
compresi i miei idoli Suso e Jack.


----------



## Boomer (30 Dicembre 2018)

Non ha il fisico ne le palle per giocare in Serie A nel Milan. Se arriva un'offerta decente via subito.


----------



## David Drills (2 Gennaio 2019)

Ma voi lo sapete che Chala è tornato con la moglie? Io pensavo che facesse ca...re per i noti problemi familiari, e invece...


----------



## Nevergiveup (3 Gennaio 2019)

Nils ha scritto:


> Io al contrario lo trovo irritante per inconsistenza quando si avvicina all'area avversaria, ma decisamente sopra le righe quando fa circolare il pallone nella metà campo, anche in questi mesi iniziali di campionato non esaltanti.
> Poi come visione di gioco è assieme a Higuain un livello soperiore rispetto a tutto il resto della rosa,
> compresi i miei idoli Suso e Jack.



Difficile da inquadrare, probabilmente vederlo per qualche partita consecutiva centrale nei 3 in un 4-2-3-1 toglierebbe qualche dubbio, ha nei piedi una valangata di assist secondo me per qualità di pensiero e passaggio...una brutta copia di Rui Costa tipo, certo serve continuità perchè senza quella è inutile assai


----------



## Jino (3 Gennaio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La prestazione di ieri è l ennesima conferma che dietro fa 100 volte meglio che davanti.
> In attacco non ha il passo.



In attacco può giocare solo e soltanto alla Ozil, quindi a fare il vigile, vedere i compagni attorno che si muovo senza palla e lui li imbuca disegnando calcio....ma punto primo da un decennio per quanto riguarda i movimenti senza palla siamo imbarazzanti, punto secondo Hakan non ha la visione di gioco del quasi connazionale Mesut. 

Detto questo si, meglio farlo giocare venti metri più dietro, fermo restando che se serve lo si può far giocare più avanti ma ripeto, alla Ozil, non alla Di Maria.


----------



## __king george__ (3 Gennaio 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Ma voi lo sapete che Chala è tornato con la moglie? Io pensavo che facesse ca...re per i noti problemi familiari, e invece...



ma noi possiamo stare ai chiari di luna sentimentali di un giocatore strapagato di quel livello??


----------



## bmb (12 Gennaio 2019)

Cambia sport. Anzi, mi basterebbe cambiassi squadra. Scarso.


----------



## mil77 (12 Gennaio 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> Cambia sport. Anzi, mi basterebbe cambiassi squadra. Scarso.



Ecco scrivi sempre così che va bene


----------



## Lambro (12 Gennaio 2019)

Bè io ho visto solo i supplementari e mi è piaciuto, il lancio per cutrone e un altro per borini sono stati due colpi fantastici.
Poi corre si sbatte lotta, per cortesia questa è una buonissima mezzala, un po' fragile mentalmente purtroppo ma avercene.


----------



## mil77 (12 Gennaio 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Bè io ho visto solo i supplementari e mi è piaciuto, il lancio per cutrone e un altro per borini sono stati due colpi fantastici.
> Poi corre si sbatte lotta, per cortesia questa è una buonissima mezzala, un po' fragile mentalmente purtroppo ma avercene.



Anche nei regolamentari con lanci ha messo due volte Castillejo 1 contro 1, se poi quello si incarta...


----------



## LukeLike (12 Gennaio 2019)

L'assist sul secondo gol è molto molto bello...


----------



## Lambro (12 Gennaio 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Anche nei regolamentari con lanci ha messo due volte Castillejo 1 contro 1, se poi quello si incarta...



Forse non ci ricordiamo che avevamo Poli in quel ruolo solo fino a poco tempo fa lol.


----------



## Pivellino (12 Gennaio 2019)

Minchia un cross che diventa assist solo grazie al portiere


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Gennaio 2019)

oggi ho riso come un matto grazie ai suoi stop stile "vai col liscio"


----------



## Guglielmo90 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Via per favore. Non si può vedere.


----------



## rot-schwarz (16 Gennaio 2019)

non ne combina una buona, in fase offensivo sbaglia tutto, in fase difensivo scarsissimo, e' da vendere non serve a niente


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ne avesse azzeccato uno Mirabellone, figa. UNO


----------



## bmb (16 Gennaio 2019)

Era partito bene. L'unico turco senza palle lo abbiamo preso noi. Son tutti tagliagole o kamikaze, questo ha paura anche dell'ombra sua che gli cammina dietro.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (16 Gennaio 2019)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> non ne combina una buona, in fase offensivo sbaglia tutto, in fase difensivo scarsissimo, e' da vendere non serve a niente



ehh.. però da fermo calcia le punizioni meglio di Messi..


----------



## iceman. (16 Gennaio 2019)

Ma soprattutto sfatiamo anche il mito della balistica, non sa tirare.


----------



## Lambro (16 Gennaio 2019)

Io vorrei anche ribadire che l'ala sinistra non è assolutamente il suo ruolo, ma tant'è che qui pure Pelè messo a fare il libero avrebbe dovuto esser uguale a Beckenbauer...
Cioè mettete Pjanic a fare l'ala sinistra e poi vediamo cosa combina...


----------



## Lambro (16 Gennaio 2019)

.


----------



## tonilovin93 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Mi becco il. Var, australopiteco disabile, speriamo ti becchi il colera


----------



## Djici (16 Gennaio 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> Era partito bene. L'unico turco senza palle lo abbiamo preso noi. Son tutti tagliagole o kamikaze, questo ha paura anche dell'ombra sua che gli cammina dietro.


----------



## Boomer (16 Gennaio 2019)

Vattene


----------



## Albijol (16 Gennaio 2019)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ne avesse azzeccato uno Mirabellone, figa. UNO



L'unico buono, Conti, si è rotto un anno e mezzo e chissà se mai tornerà quello di prima. Questo per la serie :"mai una gioia"


----------



## Jino (16 Gennaio 2019)

Non vede più la porta manco morire.... boh...


----------



## danjr (16 Gennaio 2019)

Lo odio molto, ma oggi è stato tra i migliori


----------



## Raryof (16 Gennaio 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> Era partito bene. L'unico turco senza palle lo abbiamo preso noi. Son tutti tagliagole o kamikaze, questo ha paura anche dell'ombra sua che gli cammina dietro.



Ahahah esatto, il turco moscio e senzapalle, tiratore di punizioni fake.
E Castillejo? ti aspetteresti giocate da spagnolito rompiballe... ma che, vola via con niente e non azzecca una partenza nemmeno per sbaglio.
Tutti noi.


----------



## Moffus98 (16 Gennaio 2019)

Scandaloso. Osceno. Deprimente. Da fucilazione.


----------



## iceman. (21 Gennaio 2019)

Anche oggi ci ha deliziato con una delle sue punizioni.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (21 Gennaio 2019)

Non lo posso piu vedere in campo. Per favore liberateci da questo giocatore. Continuo a dire che Honda era molto piu incisivo rispetto a questa ameba.


----------



## Boomer (26 Gennaio 2019)

Vattene.


----------



## numero 3 (26 Gennaio 2019)

Ma perché continua a giocare? Non posso credere che un qualsiasi allenatore lo voglia in squadra.


----------



## Lambro (26 Gennaio 2019)

Molto deludente, a volte fa buonissime giocate ma purtroppo la maggior parte non lo sono, il dialogo con Paquetà è stato discreto pero'.
Io vorrei vederlo da mezz'ala, non da ala, prima di giudicarlo definitivamente.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (26 Gennaio 2019)

Ormai non ho più nemmeno voglia di aprire questo topico e insultarlo..


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2019)

E' una roba immonda.

E porta la maglia numero 10 del Milan. Pazzesco.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2019)

Malissimo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Gennaio 2019)

Vabbe che viene impiegato fuoriruolo, ma sbaglia delle cose assurde. Non azzecca una punizioni, tira della mozzarelle da posizioni buonissime (altre volte proprio non tira con la porta davanti a se...).

Si propone spesso e ricevi tanti palloni, ma non crea niente di buono. Non é mancanza di voglia...proprio non ce la fa ad essere utile.


----------



## malos (26 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' una roba immonda.
> 
> E porta la maglia numero 10 del Milan. Pazzesco.



E io che mi lamentavo quando l'aveva presa Seedorf....che roba immonda. Scusa Clarence ti ho detestato negli ultimi anni ma rispetto a questi eri un Dio anche negli ultimi tempi.


----------



## Beppe85 (26 Gennaio 2019)

Raga... ok è tragico,nulla da dire ma... sosteniamolo!! Se ad ogni pallone lo fischiamo... è solo peggio!!


----------



## gabri65 (26 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' una roba immonda.
> 
> E porta la maglia numero 10 del Milan. Pazzesco.



Incredibile in questo momento il numero di quelli che si stanno agitando con post su post in difesa di Chalanoglu. Incredibile.
A meno che ...


----------



## Kayl (26 Gennaio 2019)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Raga... ok è tragico,nulla da dire ma... sosteniamolo!! Se ad ogni pallone lo fischiamo... è solo peggio!!



Per i soldi che prende si permette pure di fare schifo da inizio campionato. E dobbiamo prendergli la manina? Dovrebbe lui ringraziare di non essere linciato da quelli che lavorano 10 ore al giorno e pagano per guardarlo.


----------



## CarpeDiem (26 Gennaio 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Per i soldi che prende si permette pure di fare schifo da inizio campionato. E dobbiamo prendergli la manina? Dovrebbe lui ringraziare di non essere linciato da quelli che lavorano 10 ore al giorno e pagano per guardarlo.


----------



## Cataldinho (26 Gennaio 2019)

Questo giocatore è incredibile, quando pensi che abbia giocato la peggior partita in assoluto, ti sorprende riuscendo a fare ancora più schifo.


----------



## Beppe85 (26 Gennaio 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Per i soldi che prende si permette pure di fare schifo da inizio campionato. E dobbiamo prendergli la manina? Dovrebbe lui ringraziare di non essere linciato da quelli che lavorano 10 ore al giorno e pagano per guardarlo.



Nessuma manina, semplicemente lo si sostiene fin quando gioca...
Sperando torni ad essere quello dell'anno scorso.
Il discorso sugli stipendi e sulle persone che pagano per guardarlo... lo puoi fare con qualsiasi giocatore di serie A ed è un discorso assolutamente inutile.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Gennaio 2019)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Nessuma manina, semplicemente lo si sostiene fin quando gioca...
> Sperando torni ad essere quello dell'anno scorso.
> Il discorso sugli stipendi e sulle persone che pagano per guardarlo... lo puoi fare con qualsiasi giocatore di serie A ed è un discorso assolutamente inutile.



Andiamo Beppe, io sono d'accordo con il sostenere i giocatori che sono in palese difficoltà, ma non vi sembra di esagerare con questo buonismo a tutti i costi? Qui si sta parlando di presunti professionisti che dovrebbero essere dei superman per quanto guadagnano. Il turco sono MESI che sta facendo piangere. E anche se fosse il caso, lo fa con una sufficienza intollerabile. A me dà fastidio questo. E' più di un anno e mezzo che è qui a farci giocare in 10, a fronte di due/tre partite sufficienti. Quanto dobbiamo andare avanti con questa storia? Poi quello che mi fa imbestialire è che si dà contro alla dirigenza se in meno di sei mesi non ci fa una squadra da CL, mentre a questi vengono dati anni di pazienza. Ma via, su.


----------



## Kayl (26 Gennaio 2019)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Nessuma manina, semplicemente lo si sostiene fin quando gioca...
> Sperando torni ad essere quello dell'anno scorso.
> Il discorso sugli stipendi e sulle persone che pagano per guardarlo... lo puoi fare con qualsiasi giocatore di serie A ed è un discorso assolutamente inutile.



È esattamente così che giocava l'anno scorso. Ha fatto 2 mesi buoni, il resto osceno il primo anno. Sta facendo persino peggio del suo clone croato che gioca nell'Inter, visto che quello almeno le prime due partite del campionato le ha azzeccate.


----------



## Albijol (26 Gennaio 2019)

Dopo il 31 gennaio io spero che si infortuni gravemente...al diavolo il buonismo. E' un giocatore che vale un decimo di un Honda qualsiasi


----------



## mandraghe (26 Gennaio 2019)

Osceno, semplicemente osceno. Questo catorcio in un anno e mezzo ha giocato decentemente appena 40 giorni, per i restanti 16 mesi e 20 giorni ha fatto pena, e ancora più osceno è mister veleno che continua a schierarlo. 

Ribadisco quanto detto tempo fa: Honda era molto, ma molto meglio.

Ringraziamo ancora Mirabelli e il suo compare Gattuso che hanno fatto sì che la maglia numero 10 del Milan venga insozzata da codesto catorcio.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Gennaio 2019)

Un danno per i nostri occhi, davvero una delusione cocente, ci credevo in lui


----------



## 6milan (26 Gennaio 2019)

Ho appena visto una statistica, 46 palloni toccati 0 passaggi importanti o tiri


----------



## Moffus98 (26 Gennaio 2019)

Da vendere prima di subito, il problema è trovare una squadra: chi se lo piglia sto paracarro?


----------



## koti (26 Gennaio 2019)

Cesso immondo


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Gennaio 2019)

"il mago delle punizioni"


----------



## elpacoderoma (26 Gennaio 2019)

Andatevi a rileggere le prime 3 pagine di commenti.
Poi passate a pagina 150.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Gennaio 2019)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Andatevi a rileggere le prime 3 pagine di commenti.
> Poi passate a pagina 150.



 vero ... c'è da sganasciarsi ... "giocatorone", "dà tanta qualità", "finalmente uno che batte bene le punizioni" ...


----------



## davidelynch (27 Gennaio 2019)

Anche questa sera tante bestemmie.


----------



## EmmePi (27 Gennaio 2019)

Ma quanto è PIPPA sto giocatore?

Ma cediamolo ache a 15/18 milioni, evitiamo la minusvalenza e buttiamoci con tutte le forze su Bergwinjn.


----------



## Garrincha (27 Gennaio 2019)

Amministra la palla, ritorna, copre gli spazi, Gattuso non se ne priverà mai.

Sogna chi pensa che possa giocare con un tridente Carrasco Piatek Suso, solo se Carrasco torna fino in difesa e non si spinge troppo in avanti, non giocherà mai con due ali offensive pure o dal basso rendimento difensivo se non nei minuti finali 

Peccato che il turco non porti nemmeno gol e assist su punizione, già ne facesse un paio e ne propiziasse cinque o sei in stagione sarebbe qualcosa


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (27 Gennaio 2019)

Questo è una sola paurosa non segna neanche se la porta fosse larga 25 metri!!!


----------



## Igor91 (27 Gennaio 2019)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Questo è una sola paurosa non segna neanche se la porta fosse larga 25 metri!!!



Ahahahahah ma pure qua non pigliava la porta manco per sbaglio..???? XD


----------



## Albijol (27 Gennaio 2019)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Andatevi a rileggere le prime 3 pagine di commenti.
> Poi passate a pagina 150.



Io dopo 2 partite già l'avevo bollato come pippa cosmica eh


----------



## danjr (27 Gennaio 2019)

Sono giunto alla conclusione che non sia capace di far nulla. Per favore basta con le punizioni che non ne becca una nemmeno per sbaglio


----------



## koti (27 Gennaio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> vero ... c'è da sganasciarsi ... "giocatorone", "dà tanta qualità", "finalmente uno che batte bene le punizioni" ...



Troppe ore su football manager o a vedere video sul tubo.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Gennaio 2019)

Come al solito appannato la' davanti, poco lucido nell'ultima giocata


----------



## Albijol (29 Gennaio 2019)

Ottima la sua partita fino alla sua entrata in campo


----------



## CarpeDiem (29 Gennaio 2019)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ottima la sua partita fino alla sua entrata in campo


Dimmi cosa ha sbagliato oggi


----------



## kYMERA (29 Gennaio 2019)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ottima la sua partita fino alla sua entrata in campo


----------



## Igor91 (29 Gennaio 2019)

Oggi secondo me è entrato molto bene... È stato utile.
Sinceramente però Borini in attacco ha qualcosa in più.... Parole che NON AVREI MAI PENSATO DI DOVER DIRE.


----------



## iceman. (3 Febbraio 2019)

Che robaccia, aridateme Honda.


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Febbraio 2019)

Non ci sono davvero parole. Lanci a casaccio per tutta la partita


----------



## EmmePi (3 Febbraio 2019)

Dai tanto domenica gli darà la possibilità di riscattarsi..........................


----------



## Pivellino (3 Febbraio 2019)

Madò che oscenità


----------



## Anguus (3 Febbraio 2019)

Giocatore più scarso del Milan degli ultimi tempi.


----------



## Cataldinho (3 Febbraio 2019)

Anche oggi peggiore in campo per distacco.


----------



## Lo Gnu (3 Febbraio 2019)

Il suo forte erano i passaggi. Dio santo, sbaglia anche quelli eppure rimane sempre in campo. Che schifo di giocatore.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (3 Febbraio 2019)

Mentalmente andato...

Quando se ne andrà lui e il suo maritino in panchina stapperò una bottiglia di quelle buone...


----------



## Guglielmo90 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Qualcuno mi deve spiegare perché questo gioca sempre tutte le partite fino alla fine.


----------



## Albijol (3 Febbraio 2019)

Purtroppo come già scritto, bisogna sperare in un infortunio grave


----------



## rot-schwarz (3 Febbraio 2019)

questo deve andare in panchina e' inutile, non sa difendere, in contropiede sbaglia sempre i passaggi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Febbraio 2019)

Peggiora con ogni partita che gioca...


----------



## Goro (3 Febbraio 2019)

Fa rabbia perchè oltre a sbagliare tutto, è palesemente raccomandato da Gattuso in quanto uno dei baluardi della campagna acquisti del compesano Mirabelli


----------



## Ecthelion (3 Febbraio 2019)

Mi ricordo ancora di quando guardai i suoi highlights su Youtube all'arrivo, pensai, almeno sei sette goal su punizione sono assicurati. Questo ha un piede fatato.
Da allora ho smesso di guardare i filmati Youtube dei calciatori.


----------



## bmb (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ectoplasma.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Titolare inamovibile e imprescindibile del Milan targato Gattuso.


----------



## Chrissonero (3 Febbraio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno mi deve spiegare perché questo gioca sempre tutte le partite fino alla fine.



Sembra sia una scommessa particolare di Rino, ok Castillejo e Borini non sono Robben e Ribery ma oggi stanno molto meglio di Calhanoglu.


----------



## LukeLike (3 Febbraio 2019)

La cosa triste è che non si infortuna neanche a pagarlo...
In questi casi rimpiango Bertolacci, lui almeno era un cagasotto e fingeva infortuni per non andare in campo...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Febbraio 2019)

Tutta la vita Borini, almeno ogni tanto segna e difende come un disperato


----------



## Goro (3 Febbraio 2019)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> La cosa triste è che non si infortuna neanche a pagarlo...
> In questi casi rimpiango Bertolacci, lui almeno era un cagasotto e fingeva infortuni per non andare in campo...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Febbraio 2019)

Veramente osceno, non ne fa una giusta manco a pagarla


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (4 Febbraio 2019)

Ma perchè non si prende 2 mesi di riposo x stare con la moglie, tanto in campo e
come le sigarette, nuoce gravemente alla salute della squadra e dei tifosi..


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Febbraio 2019)

Purtroppo più gioca più cala il valore. Dovevamo accettare i 15 milioni del Lipsia.
Avremmo potuto prendere groenveld almeno.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (4 Febbraio 2019)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Il suo forte erano i passaggi. Dio santo, sbaglia anche quelli eppure rimane sempre in campo. Che schifo di giocatore.



E vero nei passaggi è allo stesso livello di Pirlo,Rivera,Zidane, ma il suo forte rimangono sempre
le punizioni che le tira meglio di Messi..


----------



## Cataldinho (4 Febbraio 2019)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Il suo forte erano i passaggi. Dio santo, sbaglia anche quelli eppure rimane sempre in campo. Che schifo di giocatore.



Ora il suo forte sono i retropassaggi, deve essersi allenato con Montolivo


----------



## Guglielmo90 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Il suo forte erano i passaggi. Dio santo, sbaglia anche quelli eppure rimane sempre in campo. Che schifo di giocatore.



Sbaglia passaggi, passa sempre indietro, non tira mai e se lo fa non segna manco per sbaglio, inciampa sul pallone in continuazione che non capisco che problemi abbia con le scarpette. E qualcuno lo vorrebbe pure davanti la difesa così perdiamo tutti i palloni possibili.


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Febbraio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Sbaglia passaggi, passa sempre indietro, non tira mai e se lo fa non segna manco per sbaglio, inciampa sul pallone in continuazione che non capisco che problemi abbia con le scarpette. E qualcuno lo vorrebbe pure davanti la difesa così perdiamo tutti i palloni possibili.



Dispiace ma questo Calhanoglu è un fantasma


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (4 Febbraio 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Dispiace ma questo Calhanoglu è un fantasma



Fantanoglu


----------



## chicagousait (4 Febbraio 2019)

Nonostante sia deficitario, facendoci giocare sempre in 10 continua a rimanere in campo a giocare per l'avversario


----------



## Aron (4 Febbraio 2019)

È diventato un problema enorme, e purtroppo Gattuso per orgoglio personale non se ne rende conto.


----------



## Black (4 Febbraio 2019)

veramente forte sulla fascia. Ha fatto un paio di cross fantastici.... peccato che non abbiamo nessun saltatore in grado di prendere un pallone a 10 metri di altezza


----------



## David Drills (4 Febbraio 2019)

Guardatevi i commenti che gli stanno facendo sull'ultima foto su Instagram, a parte che sono vergognosi, uno come lui giocherà sempre peggio così.


----------



## elpacoderoma (4 Febbraio 2019)

“Se dobbiamo prendere Deulofeu piuttosto rimango così” cit.


----------



## Boomer (4 Febbraio 2019)

Le squadre ormai manco difendono più della sua parte. Il fatto che Laxalt in 1 minuto abbia fatto più è l'emblema di questo giocatore. Ridicolo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Febbraio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> È diventato un problema enorme, e purtroppo Gattuso per orgoglio personale non se ne rende conto.



Penso che oramai si sia fossilizzato su questo giocatore e onestamente non me ne capacito. 

Inutile in ogni fase del gioco e in ogni parte del campo, poi magicamente messo a centrocampo le sue qualità vengono fuori. 

Ora mi chiedo, ma perchè non provarlo in mezzo al posto di quel morto di Kessie ( magari domenica prossima ) e mettere casti esterno di sx ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Febbraio 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Fantanoglu



 bellissima. La dico dopo nel video ahah


----------



## koti (4 Febbraio 2019)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> “Se dobbiamo prendere Deulofeu piuttosto rimango così” cit.



Deufelou è Garrincha in confronto.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Penso che oramai si sia fossilizzato su questo giocatore e onestamente non me ne capacito.
> 
> Inutile in ogni fase del gioco e in ogni parte del campo, poi magicamente messo a centrocampo le sue qualità vengono fuori.
> 
> Ora mi chiedo, ma perchè non provarlo in mezzo al posto di quel morto di Kessie ( magari domenica prossima ) e mettere casti esterno di sx ?



Questo atteggiamento di Gattuso è generale, è più appariscente per il turco, ma è condiviso anche per altri giocatori. Inoltre, ci stiamo autoconvincendo che giochi meglio come mezzala o addirittura davanti alla difesa, soltanto perchè vorremmo inconsciamente che recuperasse.

Non so se ve ne rendete conto, ma questo non può giocare in quei ruoli, anche per semplice mancanza di fisico, passo e visione di gioco. E poi lui ha sempre detto che si trova bene in quel ruolo che per lui è naturale.

Il fatto è che ormai si sente un prediletto di Gattuso, qualsiasi siano le sue prestazioni. Si trova bene a Milano, ama la città e prende un lauto stipendio. Ha tirato i remi in barca e stop.


----------



## Miracle1980 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Lo sto scrivendo da tempo. Penso che l'unico ruolo in cui possa dare il meglio è proprio quello di regista. Potrebbe essere il vice Biglia...


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Febbraio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Questo atteggiamento di Gattuso è generale, è più appariscente per il turco, ma è condiviso anche per altri giocatori. Inoltre, ci stiamo autoconvincendo che giochi meglio come mezzala o addirittura davanti alla difesa, soltanto perchè vorremmo inconsciamente che recuperasse.
> 
> Non so se ve ne rendete conto, ma questo non può giocare in quei ruoli, anche per semplice mancanza di fisico, passo e visione di gioco. E poi lui ha sempre detto che si trova bene in quel ruolo che per lui è naturale.
> 
> Il fatto è che ormai si sente un prediletto di Gattuso, qualsiasi siano le sue prestazioni. Si trova bene a Milano, ama la città e prende un lauto stipendio. Ha tirato i remi in barca e stop.



Allora il problema parte e monte. Il giocatore non deve scendere in campo. Ti ripeto, io non sono mai critico con nessuno ne qui ne su Youtube e oramai lo sapete ma onestamente non si può andare avanti cosi. 

Il turco è un peso, è diventato anche insostenibile per i suoi compagni continuare a fare l'azione darla a lui ( o all altra sciagura di Kessie ) e poi essere sicuri al 100% che perdeà il pallone. 

Come si può giocare cosi ? fossi tu in Paquetà cosa faresti ? io non la passo più al turco.


----------



## Boomer (4 Febbraio 2019)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Lo sto scrivendo da tempo. Penso che l'unico ruolo in cui possa dare il meglio è proprio quello di regista. Potrebbe essere il vice Biglia...



Ma se perde palloni ogni azione? Questo ci fa prendere 10 gol a partita davanti alla difesa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Un mediocre indicibile..inutile volerlo rivalorizzare..qua signori mancano proprio le doti..l'ho già detto in passato: giocatore da anni '90

Fisico ridicolo per un professionista, polmoni di un fumatore 68enne, tecnica nella norma (ma per giocare da fermo devi essere Dinho nel calcio di oggi), visione di gioco limitata, coraggio questo sconosciuto, fantasia non so cosa sia, tiro perso nelle legende metropolitane..

Cosa volete rivalutarlo? Questo andava solo impacchettato al primo folle che ci sganciava 18 milioni...invece siamo ancora qui a pensargli un ruolo in campo..l'unico ruolo buono è in panchina


----------



## Guglielmo90 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Lo sto scrivendo da tempo. Penso che l'unico ruolo in cui possa dare il meglio è proprio quello di regista. Potrebbe essere il vice Biglia...



Ma dove? E' lentissimo a fare qualsiasi cosa. Avete visto ieri come mettevano in difficoltà ieri Bakayoko che è molto più veloce e forte fisicamente? Chalanoglu se lo mangiano. In piu scivola da solo ogni volta, perderebbe minimo 10 palloni a partita.


----------



## Heaven (4 Febbraio 2019)

È davvero perso, non riesce a combinare sulla di buono davanti, probabilmente pecca di personalità.

La cosa tragica è che attualmente resta titolare, chi dovrebbe prendere il suo posto? Castillejo davanti sarà meglio, ma è comunque poca cosa quindi meglio tenersi Calha che davanti farà schifo ma almeno riesce a dare più equilibrio in mezzo al campo. Insomma tra le poche possibilità di segnare di Castillejo Gattuso preferisce le ancora minori possibilità di Calhanoglu che però difensivamente è meglio dello spagnolo. (imo)


----------



## fra29 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Tenterei ultimissima carta se non riusciamo a evitare la minusvalenza: prestito di 12 mesi con Gasp (sempre che non venga qua).


----------



## numero 3 (4 Febbraio 2019)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Tenterei ultimissima carta se non riusciamo a evitare la minusvalenza: prestito di 12 mesi con Gasp (sempre che non venga qua).



Il Gasp si è preso Pasalic che vale 5 volte Cahla.


----------



## Gas (4 Febbraio 2019)

Fine, bocciato senza appello. Non c'è più altro da dire, potete chiudere il topic.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Febbraio 2019)

oggi ne fa 25.

ormai uno a 25 anni se è forte lo dimostra.... altrimenti non lo è 

comunque auguri


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (8 Febbraio 2019)

Gas ha scritto:


> Fine, bocciato senza appello. Non c'è più altro da dire, potete chiudere il topic.



Direi che abbiamo pazientato fin troppo con lui: è ora che la sua avventura a Milano volga al termine.


----------



## Nils (11 Febbraio 2019)

C'è chi afferma che ieri ha giiocato meglio,
invece per me la partita è stata la pietra tombale sul giocatore,
in una partita relativamente facile non ha inciso in nulla,
perfino il dimesso Suso di questo periodo ha propiziato il primo gol e poi smarcato lo stesso Chala con un pallone che era solo da buttare dentro,
Chala ha sbagliato pure in maniera banale in occasione del gol di Piontek,
io vedo una bocciatura assoluta, il suo unico ruolo lo vedo se riesce ad adattarsi come regista arretrato, in avanti è nullo e dannoso.


----------



## gabri65 (11 Febbraio 2019)

Nils ha scritto:


> C'è chi afferma che ieri ha giiocato meglio,
> invece per me la partita è stata la pietra tombale sul giocatore,
> in una partita relativamente facile non ha inciso in nulla,
> perfino il dimesso Suso di questo periodo ha propiziato il primo gol e poi smarcato lo stesso Chala con un pallone che era solo da buttare dentro,
> ...



"Arretrato" direi che è un termine appropriato. Non intendevi come posizione, nevvero?


----------



## Nils (11 Febbraio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> "Arretrato" direi che è un termine appropriato. Non intendevi come posizione, nevvero?



Complimenti per l'avatar


----------



## elpacoderoma (11 Febbraio 2019)

Il ragazzo ha evidentemente un blocco mentale, il suo è un problema psicologico.
Le qualità le ha, però sbaglia sempre la scelta, ha un problema decisionale. La squadra se n’è accorta e gli sta vicino , e ieri con stupore anche lo stadio lo ha accolto con applausi all’ uscita .
Sono stato il primo a denigrarlo, ora mi accorgo che i suoi compiti prevedono una fase difensiva dispendiosa (giustamente) quindi non può arrivare troppo lucido in avanti.
Va bene per la panchina, ma abbiamo bisogno di un titolare fino al rientro di Jack.


----------



## gabri65 (11 Febbraio 2019)

Nils ha scritto:


> Complimenti per l'avatar



Grazie ... ho voluto mettere alla prova la mia vena artistica


----------



## Comic Sans (11 Febbraio 2019)

Nils ha scritto:


> C'è chi afferma che ieri ha giiocato meglio,
> invece per me la partita è stata la pietra tombale sul giocatore,
> in una partita relativamente facile non ha inciso in nulla,
> perfino il dimesso Suso di questo periodo ha propiziato il primo gol e poi smarcato lo stesso Chala con un pallone che era solo da buttare dentro,
> ...


Sono d’accordo con te. Ieri è stata una partita semplicissima. Il Cagliari non ha giocato. È vero che in termini assoluti il turco non ha fatto male come in altre occasioni, ma non ha fatto neanche bene, così come non ha fatto bene Suso. Questi due, quando davanti abbiamo un avversario serio, ci fanno giocare in nove (ma almeno Suso ha qualche “guizzo” ogni tanto, Calha manco quello).

È sono d’accordo anche con chi dice che sembra principalmente un problema psicologico, il suo. Ieri sembrava volessero fargli fare gol a tutti i costi.


----------



## Nils (11 Febbraio 2019)

Comic Sans ha scritto:


> Sono d’accordo con te. Ieri è stata una partita semplicissima. Il Cagliari non ha giocato. È vero che in termini assoluti il turco non ha fatto male come in altre occasioni, ma non ha fatto neanche bene, così come non ha fatto bene Suso. Questi due, quando davanti abbiamo un avversario serio, ci fanno giocare in nove (ma almeno Suso ha qualche “guizzo” ogni tanto, Calha manco quello).
> 
> È sono d’accordo anche con chi dice che sembra principalmente un problema psicologico, il suo. Ieri sembrava volessero fargli fare gol a tutti i costi.



Allora ieri Chala le uniche cose pregevoli che ha fatto, sono stati i bei scambi in velocità con Paquetà, ma per me il merito è proprio della propensione del brasiliano a giocare di prima, che aiuterebbe chiunque,

Per Suso occorre fare un discorso molto diverso, è in condizioni fisiche pietose, credo che a tutti sia rimasta impressa l'azione in cui è stato lanciato in rete da Piontek e poi è cascato come un sacco di patate alla minima pressione del difensore, quando invece lui in queste occasione raramente la perde, spesso salta anche l'uomo.
Eppure noniostante uno stato di forma che ne consiglierebbe il panchinamento (non scordiamoci la pubalgia) riesce lo stesso ad avere qualche spunto incisivo, parliamo di tutt'altra pasta di giocatore rispetto al turco.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Febbraio 2019)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Il ragazzo ha evidentemente un blocco mentale, il suo è un problema psicologico.
> Le qualità le ha, però sbaglia sempre la scelta, ha un problema decisionale. La squadra se n’è accorta e gli sta vicino , e ieri con stupore anche lo stadio lo ha accolto con applausi all’ uscita .
> Sono stato il primo a denigrarlo, ora mi accorgo che i suoi compiti prevedono una fase difensiva dispendiosa (giustamente) quindi non può arrivare troppo lucido in avanti.
> Va bene per la panchina, ma abbiamo bisogno di un titolare fino al rientro di Jack.



non può essere sempre poco lucido... non azzecca un tiro dal 2015. ieri sera, per me, ancora insufficiente


----------



## Guglielmo90 (11 Febbraio 2019)

Nils ha scritto:


> C'è chi afferma che ieri ha giiocato meglio,
> invece per me la partita è stata la pietra tombale sul giocatore,
> in una partita relativamente facile non ha inciso in nulla,
> perfino il dimesso Suso di questo periodo ha propiziato il primo gol e poi smarcato lo stesso Chala con un pallone che era solo da buttare dentro,
> ...



Infatti. Addirittura c'è gente che afferma che ieri sia rinato. Per me ieri ha fatto leggermente meglio (Come tutti, data la pochezza del Cagliari) ma non raggiunge la sufficienza. Si è mangiato due gol facilissimi, poi tiri tutti sul portiere e i solti cambi di gioco. Poi il nulla totale.


----------



## Comic Sans (11 Febbraio 2019)

Nils ha scritto:


> Eppure noniostante uno stato di forma che ne consiglierebbe il panchinamento (non scordiamoci la pubalgia) riesce lo stesso ad avere qualche spunto incisivo, parliamo di tutt'altra pasta di giocatore rispetto al turco.


Sono d’accordo anche qui, ma non si può neanche ignorare la frequenza e la durata dei suoi “periodi no”. Suso ha delle buone qualità, non lo voglio negare, ma se le mostra col contagocce serve a poco. È un altro a cui manca la testa, secondo me. Se mi chiedessero “lo venderesti in estate?” non saprei bene cosa risponderti, voglio essere sincero. Non capisco ancora quale sia il suo valore.

Anche Calha può fare meglio di così, probabilmente, ma con lui la mia pazienza (e quella di molti) è già finita. Sta con noi da quasi due anni, non lo si può aspettare all’infinito.


----------



## Beppe85 (11 Febbraio 2019)

Nils ha scritto:


> C'è chi afferma che ieri ha giiocato meglio,
> invece per me la partita è stata la pietra tombale sul giocatore,
> in una partita relativamente facile non ha inciso in nulla,
> perfino il dimesso Suso di questo periodo ha propiziato il primo gol e poi smarcato lo stesso Chala con un pallone che era solo da buttare dentro,
> ...



No beh, ci va oggettività.
Può piacerti o no come giocatore ma se mi dici che suso ha propiziato il primo gol (e per questo premi suso) allora devi dire che chala ha propriziato il terzo visto che è stato suo il tiro su cui è poi arrivata palla a piatek.
E ti dirò... non sono d'accordo col tuo ragionamento, nn si dovrebbero dare meriti a suso per un rimpallo fortunato né a chala per un tiro arrivato per caso a piatek ma in generale per me suso ieri è stato molto peggio. Il turco non sarà mai decisivo ma... almeno copre! Suso non torna neanche a piangere. È molto più facile esser brillanti quando il campo lo fai solo per metà!
Detto questo... per me chala gioca fuori ruolo, lo diciamo tutti da mesi e ripeto... preferite borini?? Vorrei in campo borini per un mese! Così poi vi ricredereste tutti.
Chala fuori ruolo è cmq molto meglio di borini. Nn è decisivo e non segna ma fa gioco (cosa che suso non fa, suo il cambio di gioco per suso per l'1 a 0) e fa giocare bene gli altri


----------



## Black (11 Febbraio 2019)

ieri un pò meglio, non ha segnato, ma è riuscito a rendersi pericoloso parecchie volte e ha anche dialogato bene con Paquetà. Però è indubbio che a Giugno dobbiamo cercare altro, non si può fare un altra stagione con questo. Nè come ala, ma neanche a centrocampo.
Potrebbe restare come riserva, ma deve liberare la 10.


----------



## Nils (11 Febbraio 2019)

Comic Sans ha scritto:


> Sono d’accordo anche qui, ma non si può neanche ignorare la frequenza e la durata dei suoi “periodi no”. Suso ha delle buone qualità, non lo voglio negare, ma se le mostra col contagocce serve a poco. È un altro a cui manca la testa, secondo me. Se mi chiedessero “lo venderesti in estate?” non saprei bene cosa risponderti, voglio essere sincero. *Non capisco ancora quale sia il suo valore.*
> 
> Anche Calha può fare meglio di così, probabilmente, ma con lui la mia pazienza (e quella di molti) è già finita. Sta con noi da quasi due anni, non lo si può aspettare all’infinito.



Non mi pare difficile da stabilire, è per distacco il miglior rifinitore del campionato, fra i migliori in Europa, non credo vi sia altro da aggiungere, se non che è un po discontinuo, nemmeno tanto, ma tutti i giocatori nel suo ruolo lo sono.
Nemmeno Kaka o Seedorf risolvevano da soli sempre tutte le partite, anche loro incontravano giornate anonime se non irritanti,
un top club possiede tanti giocatori simili, in maniera da sfruttarli al meglio nei periodi di ispirazione.


----------



## Nils (11 Febbraio 2019)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> No beh, ci va oggettività.
> Può piacerti o no come giocatore ma se mi dici che suso ha propiziato il primo gol (e per questo premi suso) allora devi dire che chala ha propriziato il terzo visto che è stato suo il tiro su cui è poi arrivata palla a piatek.
> E ti dirò... non sono d'accordo col tuo ragionamento, nn si dovrebbero dare meriti a suso per un rimpallo fortunato né a chala per un tiro arrivato per caso a piatek ma in generale per me suso ieri è stato molto peggio. Il turco non sarà mai decisivo ma... almeno copre! Suso non torna neanche a piangere. È molto più facile esser brillanti quando il campo lo fai solo per metà!
> Detto questo... per me chala gioca fuori ruolo, lo diciamo tutti da mesi e ripeto... preferite borini?? Vorrei in campo borini per un mese! Così poi vi ricredereste tutti.
> Chala fuori ruolo è cmq molto meglio di borini. Nn è decisivo e non segna ma fa gioco (cosa che suso non fa, suo il cambio di gioco per suso per l'1 a 0) e fa giocare bene gli altri



Totalmente in disaccordo su tutto, ma tutti i pareri sono leciti, se espressi con educazione


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Febbraio 2019)

mentalmente ieri l ho visto meglio.. credo che ripagherà tra un po.. 
sul 3 a 0 lui la tirata tesa e bassa.. ha fatto un impresa Cragno nel toccarla lo stesso 
con tanta fortuna tra l altro..


----------



## Kayl (16 Febbraio 2019)

Ma non ti fai schifo da solo?


----------



## Konrad (16 Febbraio 2019)

Non ho davvero più aggettivi per la sua pochezza...
Non ho davvero più aggettivi per l'ostinazione di chi lo mette in campo...
Purtroppo a Leo non è riuscito a gennaio il colpo SM...altrimenti questo era già tornato a pascolare tra i verdi prati della Germania


----------



## tonilovin93 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Dai Hakan, non mi piaci come giocatore ma finché sei qui tifo per te! Forza ragazzo, Riprenditi, abbiamo bisogno di te


----------



## Djici (16 Febbraio 2019)

Non lo sopporto pero il gol di oggi e stato importantissimo.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Finalmente la balistica


----------



## bmb (16 Febbraio 2019)

Gol e assist. Ora tutti muti?


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Speriamo si sia sbloccato mentalmente sto lunatico


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (16 Febbraio 2019)

Un gol non fa dimenticare 23 (VENTITRE) partite di una pochezza disarmante...

Speriamo che sia la sveglia che lo fa uscire dal letargo in cui è entrato a settembre...


----------



## Beppe85 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Gol e assist! Bravo Chala! Ora non ti fermare!


----------



## gabri65 (16 Febbraio 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> Gol e assist. Ora tutti muti?



No, non me ne sto muto. Un gol - UNO - in campionato e 6 mesi di prestazioni inqualificabili. No comment.


----------



## rot-schwarz (16 Febbraio 2019)

dopo il gol era trasformato, gol e assist bene cosi, speriamo che crede piu in se e serve piatek come sul corner.


----------



## mil77 (16 Febbraio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> No, non me ne sto muto. Un gol - UNO - in campionato e 6 mesi di prestazioni inqualificabili. No comment.



Quello di oggi non è un gol UNO. Ad oggi è il gol più importante della stagione del milan


----------



## impero rossonero (16 Febbraio 2019)

il ragazzo e' debole psicologicamente ma e' molto forte tecnicamente... adesso che si e' sbloccato non mi stupirei se segnasse con continuita' ...molto bello umanamente l'abbraccio con gattuso che bisogna riconoscere sul piano umano ha molto da insegnare...sul piano del gioco ha ancora da imparare ....


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Febbraio 2019)

Buongiorno! Caffè? E lo so che fa freddo, è febbraio! Se ti svegliavi prima...


----------



## gabri65 (16 Febbraio 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Quello di oggi non è un gol UNO. Ad oggi è il gol più importante della stagione del milan



Ah sì è vero, ci daranno qualche punto in più in classifica per il suo gol ... Affermazione talmente imbarazzante che duro fatica a risponderti. Se stravedi per lui dillo e basta.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Febbraio 2019)

Dopo il gol sembrava proprio un altro giocatore, aperture belle e di prima, finalmente un calcio d'angolo buono. 

Speriamo che duri un po questa iniezione di autostima...


----------



## mil77 (16 Febbraio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ah sì è vero, ci daranno qualche punto in più in classifica per il suo gol ... Affermazione talmente imbarazzante che duro fatica a risponderti. Se stravedi per lui dillo e basta.



Io non parlavo di lui Ma del gol. È un dato di fatto che ad oggi è il più importante della stagione. Poi x me è imbarazzante chi si dichiara milanista e da contro ai suoi giocatori anche quando fanno gol decisivi. Sei talmente imbarazzante che mi sembri quasi interista


----------



## Jino (16 Febbraio 2019)

Ora speriamo si svegli, come lo scorso anno e ci aiuti al quarto posto...poi in estate faremo tutte le valutazioni del caso


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Febbraio 2019)

speriamo che il gol l'abbia sbloccato e che da qua a maggio/giugno faccia un crescendo di prestazioni.....però mi sembra uno che si deprime al primo errore. 

forza, ci serve il contributo di tutti.


----------



## bmb (16 Febbraio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> No, non me ne sto muto. Un gol - UNO - in campionato e 6 mesi di prestazioni inqualificabili. No comment.



Si. Stagione inaccettabile. Però questi sono i 3 punti più pesanti dell'anno.


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Un gol non fa dimenticare 23 (VENTITRE) partite di una pochezza disarmante...
> 
> Speriamo che sia la sveglia che lo fa uscire dal letargo in cui è entrato a settembre...



.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Febbraio 2019)

Giusto godere per la vittoria però bisogna mantenere un minimo di equilibrio... speriamo ne faccia altri di gol, ma se in estate ci fossero altre opportunità...


----------



## gabri65 (16 Febbraio 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> Si. Stagione inaccettabile. Però questi sono i 3 punti più pesanti dell'anno.



Sui tre punti sono da'ccordissimo con te, sono molto importanti. Criticavo il fatto che da Chanaloglu non ci si può aspettare solo questo goal e la buona prestazione, deve fare molto di più dopo il (lungo) periodo negativo.


----------



## __king george__ (16 Febbraio 2019)

io posso anche capire l'esaltazione di alcuni per il barbuto calabrese ma esaltarsi per questo che fa una partita buona all'anno faccio fatica...se dite che avendo vinto è tutto bello ok ci si può stare ma se parlate con razionalità davvero faccio fatica..

prima di riscattarsi ha voglia di mangiare minestra il turco…..

speriamo sia la svolta ma lo abbiamo gia detto varie volte….


----------



## David Drills (16 Febbraio 2019)

Dopo il gol era un altro giocatore, addirittura attaccava la profondità. Riuscisse ad esaltarsi siamo a cavallo.


----------



## gabri65 (16 Febbraio 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Io non parlavo di lui Ma del gol. È un dato di fatto che ad oggi è il più importante della stagione. Poi x me è imbarazzante chi si dichiara milanista e da contro ai suoi giocatori anche quando fanno gol decisivi. Sei talmente imbarazzante che mi sembri quasi interista



Si, è vero, sono interista.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ora speriamo si svegli, come lo scorso anno e ci aiuti al quarto posto...poi in estate faremo tutte le valutazioni del caso



spero che le valutazioni siano già state fatte. un miracolo non cancella un anno fino ad ora pietoso. speriamo cresca per venderlo a di più!!


----------



## __king george__ (16 Febbraio 2019)

ora bisogna sperare che non litighi con la moglie...non abbia incomprensioni con il cugino...vada tutto bene con il vicinato...non rispuntino vecchi rancori con lo zio di secondo grado...e poi siamo a cavallo….


----------



## Cataldinho (16 Febbraio 2019)

Speriamo sia la svolta per lui.


----------



## Victorss (16 Febbraio 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> Gol e assist. Ora tutti muti?



Io l' ho sempre sostenuto e lo schiero titolare al fantacalcio da Agosto.. però non posso biasimare chi l' ha criticato anche aspramente. Io stesso ho quasi perso le speranze. Dopo la buona prestazione della partita scorsa però ho visto una scintilla e sapevo che stasera poteva essere la partita della svolta. Speriamo, ci serve come il pane..il campionato è ancora lunghissimo.


----------



## EmmePi (16 Febbraio 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> Gol e assist. Ora tutti muti?



Ecco una lumaca dopo la pioggia 
Seguiranno altre.........


----------



## EmmePi (16 Febbraio 2019)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> il ragazzo e' debole psicologicamente ma e' molto forte tecnicamente... adesso che si e' sbloccato non mi stupirei se segnasse con continuita' ...molto bello umanamente l'abbraccio con gattuso che bisogna riconoscere sul piano umano ha molto da insegnare...sul piano del gioco ha ancora da imparare ....





E' già tanto che non si sono baciati sulla bocca......


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Io l' ho sempre sostenuto e *lo schiero titolare al fantacalcio da Agosto*.. però non posso biasimare chi l' ha criticato anche aspramente. Io stesso ho quasi perso le speranze. Dopo la buona prestazione della partita scorsa però ho visto una scintilla e sapevo che stasera poteva essere la partita della svolta. Speriamo, ci serve come il pane..il campionato è ancora lunghissimo.



non oso chiederti come sei messo allora


----------



## Victorss (16 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non oso chiederti come sei messo allora



In realtà sono messo bene, sono secondo a 6 punti dal primo e sta giornata ho lo scontro diretto con già in saccoccia assist di Mandzukic, assist di Ilicic (stasera gli ho tirato tutte le bestemmie del mondo mannaggia a lui) e assist + goal di Chala. Lui davanti aveva inglese e Zapata a secco. Preghiamo


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Finalmente un gol dei suoi dopo tanto tempo


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Febbraio 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> In realtà sono messo bene, sono secondo a 6 punti dal primo e sta giornata ho lo scontro diretto con già in saccoccia assist di Mandzukic, assist di Ilicic (stasera gli ho tirato tutte le bestemmie del mondo mannaggia a lui) e assist + goal di Chala. Lui davanti aveva inglese e Zapata a secco. Preghiamo



assist su calcio piazzato ai miei tempi non era conteggiato dalla gazzetta


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Febbraio 2019)

Gran bel goal 
speriamo cominci a portare bonus 
su 24 partite mediocri ritengo sia un commento non vero 
voti che variavano dal 5,5 e molti 6 (x la fase difensiva) 
poi se volete che scarti l'uomo.. faccia sempre goal e assist 
Bhe gioca fuori ruolo.. non lo farà MAI 
la verità e che volete troppo da lui... e vi siete accaniti x i bonus che non arrivavano.

ma il più delle volte c'è arrivata alla sufficienza .. innegabile però che faceva errori grossolani x i suoi piedi. 
come detto speriamo faccia come l'anno scorso.. 
almeno compensa un po la sua mancanza di incidere dell'andata

poi la differenza sta solo che con Paqueta ora si accentra eh.. 
tutto qui.. la a sinistra è INUTILE


----------



## Victorss (17 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> assist su calcio piazzato ai miei tempi non era conteggiato dalla gazzetta



Nella nostra lega è già 2 anni che l' abbiamo introdotto


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Febbraio 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Nella nostra lega è già 2 anni che l' abbiamo introdotto



ma anche la gazzetta.. quindi tutti lo fanno


----------



## 666psycho (17 Febbraio 2019)

Bravo! Bel Gol! Spero si sia definitivamente ripreso! Abbiamo bisogno di lui!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (17 Febbraio 2019)

Contento per il suo gol, forza Calha!!


----------



## Igniorante (17 Febbraio 2019)

Speriamo sia l'inizio di un buon periodo!


----------



## fra29 (17 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non oso chiederti come sei messo allora



Io primo nonostante Chala, SMS e ultimo Icardi. 
Diciamo che Ciccio Caputo, Ilicic e Cristo Piatek stanno trascinando il gruppo...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Febbraio 2019)

Una botta imprendibile

Basta vederlo quando dialoga con Pasquetta e quando controlla dei cambi di gioco difficili, sto qua ha ottimi colpi ma una testa di mer


----------



## 6milan (17 Febbraio 2019)

Una cosa c'è da dire però, sono mesi che lo sostengo, il turco sarà pure debole mentalmente, non un fenomeno ok, però almeno l'impegno ce lo mette sempre, corre e fa movimento... Il nostro "top player" suso se é in giornata indovina un cross e magari un tiro, sono sparisce completamente dalla partita restando fermo sulla sua mattonella!


----------



## Victorss (17 Febbraio 2019)

6milan ha scritto:


> Una cosa c'è da dire però, sono mesi che lo sostengo, il turco sarà pure debole mentalmente, non un fenomeno ok, però almeno l'impegno ce lo mette sempre, corre e fa movimento... Il nostro "top player" suso se é in giornata indovina un cross e magari un tiro, sono sparisce completamente dalla partita restando fermo sulla sua mattonella!



Sono d'accordo. Sotto il profilo della corsa e dell' impegno a Chala non si può dire davvero nulla. 
Suso quando è fuori forma è molto meno utile alla squadra.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Febbraio 2019)

6milan ha scritto:


> Una cosa c'è da dire però, sono mesi che lo sostengo, il turco sarà pure debole mentalmente, non un fenomeno ok, però almeno l'impegno ce lo mette sempre, corre e fa movimento... Il nostro "top player" suso se é in giornata indovina un cross e magari un tiro, sono sparisce completamente dalla partita restando fermo sulla sua mattonella!



non ha certe caratteristiche suso. su hakan niente da dire sull'impegno. entrambi sono estremamente discontinui. 

bisogna esser bravi a farli giocare quando sono in forma, altrimenti li vendi e ne prendi 2 più continui.


----------



## Gunnar67 (17 Febbraio 2019)

Se punti al quarto posto va bene anche questo turco, ma se vuoi di più devi comprare di meglio, mi sembra chiaro.


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2019)

Bel gol ma per quel ruolo serve ben altro se vogliamo fare il salto di qualità.

Come Bonaventura Paquetà.


----------



## uolfetto (17 Febbraio 2019)

secondo me entrambi (suso e chala) hanno numeri offensivi simili, ovvero 8 o 9 gol a stagione. diciamo che questo è quello che ha detto fino adesso la loro carriera, magari possono fare il salto di qualità. suso anche quest'anno è partito a razzo e adesso ovviamente è fermo. chalanoglu si spera faccia il contrario per rimettersi in media.


----------



## LukeLike (17 Febbraio 2019)

Io lo terrei come mezz'ala di riserva...
Per l'ala sinistra serve bene altro ovviamente.
Ma serve anche la panchina.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (17 Febbraio 2019)

Se torna a giocare come l'anno scorso almeno giochiamo in 11 fino a fine stagione.


----------



## vannu994 (17 Febbraio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Se torna a giocare come l'anno scorso almeno giochiamo in 11 fino a fine stagione.



Si ma se fa mezza stagione decente poi non dobbiamo rifare l'errore di affidargli la fascia sx per tutta la stagione. O va via per 20-25 milioni o lo teniamo come alternativa mezzala/esterno.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (17 Febbraio 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Si ma se fa mezza stagione decente poi non dobbiamo rifare l'errore di affidargli la fascia sx per tutta la stagione. O va via per 20-25 milioni o lo teniamo come alternativa mezzala/esterno.



Sanno tutti che l'esterno sinistro vero serva come il pane. Il problema è questo, che il turco comunque non sai per cosa tenerlo.


----------



## Aron (17 Febbraio 2019)

un goal non fa primavera


----------



## Guglielmo90 (23 Febbraio 2019)

Stasera altra buona partita e assist. Speriamo sia davvero in ripresa.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Febbraio 2019)

Gioca meglio in copertura che avanti ormai, plagiato da Gattuso  

Ci voglia qualcuno che gli ricordi il suo ruolo... 


Scherzi a parte pare in crescita, speriamo bene


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Febbraio 2019)

Da quando alternandosi con Paqueta può lasciare la fascia sinistra e svariare è rinato.
Semplicemente NON è un esterno ma una mezzala di regia, a tutto campo. Tra l'altro bravo anche in fase difensiva. 

Occhio perché quando inizierà a giocare stabilmente nel suo ruolo Hakan è uno che ha i numeri per davvero, da giocatore forte forte nel suo ruolo.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Febbraio 2019)

Che bravo sul primo gol nell'inserimento 

A quanto pare doveva risolvere i problemi extra campo per tornare ad essere il calciatore ammirato a sprazzi la scorsa stagione. Gli auguro di cuore di continuare così!


----------



## Maximo (23 Febbraio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Da quando alternandosi con Paqueta può lasciare la fascia sinistra e svariare è rinato.
> Semplicemente NON è un esterno ma una mezzala di regia, a tutto campo. Tra l'altro bravo anche in fase difensiva.
> 
> Occhio perché quando inizierà a giocare stabilmente nel suo ruolo Hakan è uno che ha i numeri per davvero, da giocatore forte forte nel suo ruolo.



Nel secondo tempo quando ha giocato da trequartista è stato devastante, spostandosi spesso nella zona destra del campo ha mandato in tilt la difesa avversaria.


----------



## Jino (23 Febbraio 2019)

Comunque è un ragazzo troppo fragile di testa. Quando le cose vanno bene, sta bene, vedi che gira come ieri sera, è in fiducia. Ma se demoralizza troppo facilmente e fa 4 mesi abulici come quelli appena passati.


----------



## Igor91 (23 Febbraio 2019)

Chala è una grande mezz'ala... Il ruolo di esterno lo penalizza troppo. 
Comunque può starci in rosa, sono altri quelli da cedere


----------



## Pamparulez2 (23 Febbraio 2019)

Anche ieri ha giocato bene. Palese che il momento positivo aiuti tutti


----------



## koti (23 Febbraio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Comunque è un ragazzo troppo fragile di testa. Quando le cose vanno bene, sta bene, vedi che gira come ieri sera, è in fiducia. Ma se demoralizza troppo facilmente e fa 4 mesi abulici come quelli appena passati.



Concordo, a giugno va venduto. Non lasciamoci condizionare da questi ultimi mesi di stagione (che probabilmente farà bene).


----------



## Kayl (23 Febbraio 2019)

Infatti, è più umorale di una donna col ciclo.


----------



## fra29 (23 Febbraio 2019)

Va provato stabilmente come mezzala prima di venderlo.. Ricordiamo che per un Baselli qualunque chiedono 20 mil..


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Febbraio 2019)

Bene, bene, benone anche ieri con un altro assist.


----------



## The P (23 Febbraio 2019)

se in questi ultimi mesi della stagione fa bene è davvero il momento giusto per venderlo.

Troppo, troppo, troppo, discontinuo. Ogni hanno ne gioca mezza di stagione.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Febbraio 2019)

ieri ha fattoun recupero nel 1otempo che è valso quasi come un gol.

a gattuso sarà venuto barzotto ahahahahaah

però è stato importante, in avanti niente di che


----------



## LadyRoss (23 Febbraio 2019)

The P ha scritto:


> se in questi ultimi mesi della stagione fa bene è davvero il momento giusto per venderlo.
> 
> Troppo, troppo, troppo, discontinuo. Ogni hanno ne gioca mezza di stagione.




Come Suso tutti gli anni...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Febbraio 2019)

The P ha scritto:


> se in questi ultimi mesi della stagione fa bene è davvero il momento giusto per venderlo.
> 
> Troppo, troppo, troppo, discontinuo. Ogni hanno ne gioca mezza di stagione.



bisognerebbe fare la fusione con suso visto che è il suo complementare


----------



## Maximo (23 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ieri ha fattoun recupero nel 1otempo che è valso quasi come un gol.
> 
> a gattuso sarà venuto barzotto ahahahahaah
> 
> però è stato importante, *in avanti niente di che*



Invece è proprio nel secondo tempo che è stato decisivo accentrando la sua posizione e sfornando tra l'altro l'assist per il primo gol di Piatek


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Febbraio 2019)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Invece è proprio nel secondo tempo che è stato decisivo accentrando la sua posizione e sfornando tra l'altro l'assist per il primo gol di Piatek



eh va be.. in tutta la partita ha partorito l'assist ok. non dico che sia da 4 o 5 come al solito, ma da 6. to massimo 6,5 proprio per l'assist. va bene è ..... però mi aspetto ancora qualcosa di più


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (23 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> eh va be.. in tutta la partita ha partorito l'assist ok. non dico che sia da 4 o 5 come al solito, ma da 6. to massimo 6,5 proprio per l'assist. va bene è ..... però mi aspetto ancora qualcosa di più



Anchio mi aspetto qualcosa di più, tra 2 mesi finisce la stagione e lui ha iniziato a giocare settimana scorsa..


----------



## Simonic (24 Febbraio 2019)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Nel secondo tempo quando ha giocato da trequartista è stato devastante, spostandosi spesso nella zona destra del campo ha mandato in tilt la difesa avversaria.



Concordo pienamente. 

Hakan dà il meglio quando ha la libertà di inserirsi e svariarare su tutto il fronte d'attacco. Ha una spiccata intelligenza tattica e capacità di capire lo svolgimento del gioco, dotato di tecnica, sarebbe più corretto spostarlo in una zona di campo più centrale, lasciando la fascia sinistra a chi ha più facilità di corsa per gli inserimenti senza palla.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (26 Febbraio 2019)

Questo è costantemente a terra. Non riesco a capire perché. E c'è chi lo vorrebbe davanti la difesa........


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Febbraio 2019)

Entra, sbaglia ogni cosa, poi nel secondo tempo si nasconde completamente e non tocca più un pallone (per fortuna)

Poverino, non poteva giocare perché la moglie stava per partorire, milioncino e coccole extra per lui


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (27 Febbraio 2019)

Ma perchè questa sera ha giocato? ..non era Bertolacci quello entrato al posto di Kessie???


----------



## mandraghe (2 Marzo 2019)

Beh le sue due partite in un anno le ha giocate, ora per un altro anno può tornare a pascolare ed a commettere obbrobri, tanto il marito Gattuso non lo leverà mai, ottimo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Marzo 2019)

Non stoppa un pallone.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Marzo 2019)

Ci ha provato in ogni modo a farla pareggiare, è proprio stupido


----------



## Schism75 (2 Marzo 2019)

Giocatore osceno. Detto dal primo istante in cui si sono lette voci di un suo possibile arrivo al Milan.


----------



## Snake (2 Marzo 2019)

_la scommessa vinta da Rino_


----------



## sette (2 Marzo 2019)

Boga al suo posto come lo vedete?


----------



## mandraghe (2 Marzo 2019)

E pensare che questo scempio stava per partire ma ha bloccato tutto mister veleno


----------



## ispanicojon7 (2 Marzo 2019)

deve sparire , che se ne andasse in turchia insieme alla sua balistica .

un peso per il gioco .


----------



## Clarenzio (2 Marzo 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> Boga al suo posto come lo vedete?



Non lo so, tira le punizioni come il genio turco?


----------



## IlMusagete (2 Marzo 2019)

Boateng e Honda come numeri 10 in confronto erano Maradona rispetto a questo.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (2 Marzo 2019)

Sempre a terra. Cos'ha al posto delle gambe?


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (2 Marzo 2019)

Malissimo stasera, a fine stagione va cacciato.


----------



## sette (2 Marzo 2019)

ha litigato ancora con la moglie?


----------



## kekkopot (2 Marzo 2019)

Fuori dalle balle. Giocatore inutile. Boga in confronto era da pallone d’oro


----------



## Kayl (2 Marzo 2019)

La fibra bianca dei suoi muscoli è mozzarella.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Marzo 2019)

Ma che state dicendo? Questo è un signor numero 10.

"Spacca le porte in allenamento."
"E' utile anche in fase difensiva."
"Un bel piedino."
"Dà il meglio di sè in impostazione."
"Il gol all'Atalanta è il gol più importante di tutta la stagione."
"Regista basso e svoltiamo."
"Mezzala intelligente e con visione di gioco."
"Duetti deliziosi sulla fascia SX."

Tutte le citazione sono coperte da copyright dai rispettivi autori.


----------



## iceman. (2 Marzo 2019)

Che insulto al calcio, non sa fare niente.


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Marzo 2019)

è tornato in modalità depresso/inutile.  

che agonia il suo campionato.


----------



## EmmePi (2 Marzo 2019)

Mamma mia! Questo è proprio un PIPPONE DOC!!!

E pensare che a gennaio ci avremmo fatto 18/20 milioni e grazie a gottuso ce lo terremo come nuovo montolivo !


----------



## EmmePi (2 Marzo 2019)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Fuori dalle balle. Giocatore inutile. Boga in confronto era da pallone d’oro



A me basterebbe non fosse titolare...


----------



## mandraghe (2 Marzo 2019)

La balisticahhh 

Questo coso in un anno ha azzeccato 2, dicasi 2, partite, eppure mister veleno lo mette sempre titolare e non lo sostituisce mai. In compenso Paqueta corre e gioca per due e giustamente viene sempre sostituito. Perché il problema della fascia sinistra è Paqueta 

E giustamente a gennaio il geniale Gattuso ha messo il veto alla sua cessione, sia mai che Leonardo gli prenda un giocatore troppo offensivo, assolutamente ingestibile e che non dà equilibrio,


----------



## Pamparulez2 (3 Marzo 2019)

Oggi è stato uno dei migliori del sassuolo insieme a suso


----------



## Abraham (3 Marzo 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> A me basterebbe non fosse titolare...



Esatto, se l'anno prossimo partisse dalla panchina io sarei felice di tenerlo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Marzo 2019)

La cosa più grave che non dipende da stanchezza è l'errore frequente sul primo controllo. Un 10 che ha lacune tecniche è inaccettabile, tanto più se indossa la maglia del Milan.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Marzo 2019)

ma questo era quello rinato dopo un gol fatto per sbaglio vero??


----------



## Djici (3 Marzo 2019)

Eh ma ora sta di nuovo con la moglie.
E i titoloni del "merito di Gattuso"


----------



## ispanicojon7 (3 Marzo 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> La cosa più grave che non dipende da stanchezza è l'errore frequente sul primo controllo. Un 10 che ha lacune tecniche è inaccettabile, tanto più se indossa la maglia del Milan.



la balistica...


----------



## Guglielmo90 (3 Marzo 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> La cosa più grave che non dipende da stanchezza è l'errore frequente sul primo controllo. Un 10 che ha lacune tecniche è inaccettabile, tanto più se indossa la maglia del Milan.



Sisi con la gente che ce la mena sulla storia del "carro di Chalanoglu"


----------



## elpacoderoma (3 Marzo 2019)

A me non è dispiaciuto ieri, al contrario di Suso ha almeno dato supporto alla fase difensiva.
Gli è riuscito anche qualche dribbling.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (3 Marzo 2019)

Ieri si è sacrificato molto in fase difensiva, che poi e quello che deve fare un fantasista in casa
col Sassuolo in 11 contro 10, ehh.. il calcio moderno.. l' importante che dopo Bergamo sia rinato,
grande BERTOLACCI continua cosi..


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Marzo 2019)

se lo vendono accendo un cero


----------



## Kayl (4 Marzo 2019)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> A me non è dispiaciuto ieri, al contrario di Suso ha almeno dato supporto alla fase difensiva.
> Gli è riuscito anche qualche dribbling.



all'inizio è stato utile in fase difensiva, quando è stato abbassato per sostituire Paquetà uscito ha dimostrato la sua totale incapacità in fase difensiva (anzi ha regalato la punizione dal limite a Berardi con l'avversario da solo contro tutta la nostra difesa), al confronto Paquetà fisicamente sembrava Milinkovic-Savic.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (10 Marzo 2019)

Per me ieri è entrato bene... diamogliene atto


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Marzo 2019)

Ieri è entrato col piglio giusto. Ha fatto bene direi.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (10 Marzo 2019)

Entrato nel secondo tempo senza commettere troppi errori, meno male ! Partita sufficente..
Rimango sempre dell'idea che vada venduto abbiamo bisogno di altro , di tanto altro a centrocampo.


----------



## Jino (10 Marzo 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Entrato nel secondo tempo senza commettere troppi errori, meno male ! Partita sufficente..
> Rimango sempre dell'idea che vada venduto abbiamo bisogno di altro , di tanto altro a centrocampo.



Il discorso è la personalità, le doti questo ragazzo le ha, la personalità ni.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (10 Marzo 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il discorso è la personalità, le doti questo ragazzo le ha, la personalità ni.



Ma di quali doti parli ? Intendi la tanto osannata dal mister "balistica " ?
Ma vi siete scordati degli stop elementari sbagliati , dei passaggi di 5 metri a cazzum agli avversari .., delle punizioni sulla barriera, la personalita' quello si .. ma e' un altro problema in aggiunta agli altri !!!


----------



## 6milan (10 Marzo 2019)

Ieri non ha demeritato, pur sbagliando stop elementari o passaggi facili come sottolineato giustamente da qcn, però é anche vero che quando messo più centrale gioca meglio. Forse lui essendo caricato di responsabilità difensive resta poco lucido negli ultimi 20 metri. Però lui ha dato il la all'azione del gol vittoria sia iniziando l'azione che facendo il cross per la torre di samu


----------



## hiei87 (10 Marzo 2019)

Meglio da mezz'ala che da esterno, ma è logico, date le sue caratteristiche. In certe partite contro squadre chiuse mi piacerebbe vedere un centrocampo a tre con lui e Paquetà contemporaneamente e Bakayoko a coprirgli le spalle.


----------



## Kayl (17 Marzo 2019)

Passa quella palla, schifoso!!!!!!!


----------



## iceman. (17 Marzo 2019)

Il Montolivo della trequarti, pietà di dio..


----------



## Kayl (17 Marzo 2019)

Poi dicono che i nostri terzini non crossano mai dal fondo, ogni volta che si sovrappongono sto qua e il suo clone spagnolo li ignorano peggio di un appestato.


----------



## Love (17 Marzo 2019)

stop sbagliati palle buttate li a caso e l'ultimo corner con un altro pò anche maldini e leo in area buttato nel ce.sso...mio dio che rabbia...


----------



## Aron (17 Marzo 2019)

Non ricordo un giocatore così irritante come lui.


----------



## Miro (17 Marzo 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Il Montolivo della trequarti, pietà di dio..



Montolivo qualche golletto almeno ogni tanto lo faceva  questa ameba ha fatto 1 gol in 28 partite, una media da difensore centrale.


----------



## iceman. (17 Marzo 2019)

Mi fa venire i conati di vomito vederlo..


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Marzo 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Poi dicono che i nostri terzini non crossano mai dal fondo, *ogni volta che si sovrappongono sto qua e il suo clone spagnolo li ignorano peggio di un appestato*.



 

Triste verità ma metafora spassosa.


----------



## Kayl (17 Marzo 2019)

Ma poi vogliamo parlare dei TRE LANCI CONSECUTIVI in 30 secondi dal mezzo del campo all'area di rigore negli ultimi due minuti? A cosa diavolo serve fare cross da quella posizione? L'unica speranza che hanno gli attaccanti di segnare così a difesa schierata con cross del genere è con rovesciate miracolose.


----------



## Aron (17 Marzo 2019)

La sua gestione è ormai una barzelletta, e pure una mancanza di rispetto nei confronti dei giocatori che reclamano giustamente più spazio.
Crujff rese furibondi dirigenza e tifosi per come insisteva nel far giocare suo figlio titolare (che non era al livello per giocare nel Barcellona), e parliamo di Crujff e di favoritismi verso un figlio (in un certo senso comprensibili).
Ma questa insistenza su Calhanoglu non ha paragoni, è una cosa che al Milan non si era mai vista.


----------



## kYMERA (17 Marzo 2019)

A me sinceramente oggi é sembrato tra i meno peggio. Gioca molto meglio a centrocampo che come terzo d'attacco. Io invertirei la posizione con Paquetà sinceramente.


----------



## Miro (17 Marzo 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> La sua gestione è ormai una barzelletta, e pure una mancanza di rispetto nei confronti dei giocatori che reclamano giustamente più spazio.
> Crujff rese furibondi dirigenza e tifosi per come insisteva nel far giocare suo figlio titolare (che non era al livello per giocare nel Barcellona), e parliamo di Crujff e di favoritismi verso un figlio (in un certo senso comprensibili).
> Ma questa insistenza su Calhanoglu non ha paragoni, *è una cosa che al Milan non si era mai vista.*



A me ricorda l'incaponimento di Allegri con Emanuelson trequartista (uno dei tanti motivi per cui perdemmo quel maledetto campionato).


----------



## Kayl (17 Marzo 2019)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> A me sinceramente oggi é sembrato tra i meno peggio. Gioca molto meglio a centrocampo che come terzo d'attacco. Io invertirei la posizione con Paquetà sinceramente.


Non ha la benché minima fisicità per giocare la, ha fatto solo schifo, zero giocate illuminanti e ostinazione ridicola a tirare pur avendo compagni smarcati vicino. Alla fine non ha fatto altro che buttare i palloni avanti senza un briciolo di lucidità.


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2019)

L'ultimo calcio d'angolo battuto è da galera.


----------



## LukeLike (17 Marzo 2019)

Oggi uno dei meno peggio. Quando ha arretrato il suo raggio di azione ha dimostrato di avere una buona visione periferica. Aveva anche trovato una bella imbucata per Cutrone, che però era partito da posizione irregolare (invertire lui e Paquetà no eh?) 

Detto ciò, non puoi battere un angolo in quel modo al 96'.


----------



## Igniorante (17 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'ultimo calcio d'angolo battuto è da galera.



Che schifo, da cessione immediata. 
Quanto mi ha fatto bestemmiare, ho perso il posto in Paradiso per me e per le mie prossime 20 generazioni future.


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'ultimo calcio d'angolo battuto è da galera.



"eh ma la balistica del turco...."

ma solo io gli vedo sbagliare anche degli stop di palla semplici ? dove ce l'ha sta famigerata tecnica ?


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (18 Marzo 2019)

vabbè dai si è capito che è un giocatorino da campionato belga/francese senza troppe
pretese, in italia non fa la differenza neanche con le squadrette figurarsi nelle partite 
che contano, un altro Bertolacci vendibile sui 15 milioni..


----------



## Kayl (18 Marzo 2019)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> "eh ma la balistica del turco...."
> 
> ma solo io gli vedo sbagliare anche degli stop di palla semplici ? dove ce l'ha sta famigerata tecnica ?



infatti nel primo tempo l'avversario sbaglia il controllo, possiamo partire sulla loro trequarti e lui pensa bene di stoppare il pallone di collo allungandosi il pallone di 5 metri sui piedi dell'avversario.


----------



## markjordan (18 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'ultimo calcio d'angolo battuto è da galera.


l'ha battuto samu


----------



## Cataldinho (18 Marzo 2019)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> "eh ma la balistica del turco...."
> 
> ma solo io gli vedo sbagliare anche degli stop di palla semplici ? *dove ce l'ha sta famigerata tecnica ?*



Semplicemente non ce l'ha.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Marzo 2019)

Non è tanto una questione di piedi, anche un giocatore di Serie C può tirare bene un calcio d'angolo.
Ma se tiri un calcio d'angolo così in un momento decisivo significa proprio che non sei adatto di testa, psicologicamente, ad alti livelli.

Immagino che il campo di S.Siro vibrasse per le urla e la tensione degli spettatori, e lui se l'è fatta adosso tremando e tirando quella ciofeca.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Marzo 2019)

Riguardatevi l'azione al 16' del 1T, dove stavamo per prendere il 2-0. Dopo esser stato bevuto dal nerazzurro, IN AREA, si è rimesso tranquillamente a passeggiare.

Semplicemente se ne deve andare, anche realizzasse 280 goals da qui a fine stagione. Questi sono giocatori che stanno stuprando il nostro club. Maledette le coccole e chi le fa.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (18 Marzo 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non ricordo un giocatore così irritante come lui.



.


----------



## zamp2010 (18 Marzo 2019)

giocatore talmente inutile, come se giochiamo in 10
ho sempre avuto pazienza per Chalanoglu ma ora sta peggiorando partita dopo partita. Sbaglia tutto.


----------



## Gekyn (18 Marzo 2019)

Uno dei meno peggio, e in posizione da playmaker è andato benino.


----------



## Manue (18 Marzo 2019)

Molto semplice, anche impegnandosi, non è da Milan...


----------



## Black (18 Marzo 2019)

ieri non è stato neanche il peggiore, ma quel calcio d'angolo all'ultimo minuto.... quanti insulti!!


----------



## bmb (18 Marzo 2019)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Uno dei meno peggio, e in posizione da playmaker è andato benino.



Anch'io la penso così.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Marzo 2019)

in mezzo al campo rende di più. Io continuo a pensare che in rosa ci può stare, la palla la sa far girare.


----------



## MarcoG (18 Marzo 2019)

Ragazzi sta migliorando... anche se ovviamente non sembra poter essere da Milan a questo punto.
Il problema ieri è stato l'angolo sbagliato alla fine. Non perché non si possa sbagliare, ma perché denota ancora limiti evidenti caratteriali.


----------



## varvez (18 Marzo 2019)

Non penso sia per via di Mirabelli che gioca sempre, ho proprio l'impressione che Gattuso lo veda molto sacrificarsi e pertanto gli piace parecchio, a differenza di Paquetà che al mister non piace.

Ieri non ha nemmeno fatto malissimo, diciamo 5.5, ma ha dei limiti tecnici e di personalità allucinanti.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Marzo 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> Non penso sia per via di Mirabelli che gioca sempre, ho proprio l'impressione che Gattuso lo veda molto sacrificarsi e pertanto gli piace parecchio, a differenza di Paquetà che al mister non piace.
> 
> Ieri non ha nemmeno fatto malissimo, diciamo 5.5, ma ha dei limiti tecnici e di personalità allucinanti.



il motivo è quello, partecipa alla fase difensiva ed inoltre è il nostro secondo assit man dopo suso, alla fine l'alternativa è borini. Se ternelo o meno dipende dal destino di jack e da come si riprende dall'infortunio, uno dei due come panchinaro ci sta


----------



## PM3 (18 Marzo 2019)

Ieri ha dimostrato, per l'ennesima volta che è un regista. 
In mezzo al campo mi è piaciuto molto. Se il Milan ha fatto 30 minuti buoni lo deve alle sue geometrie.


----------



## Aron (18 Marzo 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> Non penso sia per via di Mirabelli che gioca sempre, ho proprio l'impressione che Gattuso lo veda molto sacrificarsi e pertanto gli piace parecchio, a differenza di Paquetà che al mister non piace.
> 
> Ieri non ha nemmeno fatto malissimo, diciamo 5.5, ma ha dei limiti tecnici e di personalità allucinanti.




Gattuso è un tipo orgoglioso e geloso delle sue scoperte e intuizioni. Lui pensa ancora di poter rivedere il Calhanoglu e il Calabria di gennaio-febbraio dell’anno scorso.
Ed è anche quella tipologia di allenatore che si fa il suo gruppo di fedelissimi che sono titolari a prescindere dalla condizione e dai valori tecnici, dando invece priorità all’affiatamento e all’identità che quel gruppo può assumere di partita in partita (almeno sul piano teorico).

Quindi a meno di pressioni forzate da parte della società o di un cambio di mentalità da parte di Gattuso, Calhanoglu sarà sempre titolare.


----------



## el_gaucho (18 Marzo 2019)

Sta facendo un campionato deludente. Ma criticarlo così dopo la partita di ieri, dove con bakayoko sono stati i meno peggio non ci sta.
Sicuramente non e’ un ala, e in quella posizione e’ inutile. Non credo che una sua cessione ci porti grosse cifre e neanche plusvalenze.
A centrocampo può fare bene, e in una rosa larga potrebbe essere la riserva di paqueta.
L’importante e’ che non continui ad essere l’ala titolare perché li non ci sta proprio


----------



## MarcoG (18 Marzo 2019)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Sta facendo un campionato deludente. Ma criticarlo così dopo la partita di ieri, dove con bakayoko sono stati i meno peggio non ci sta.
> Sicuramente non e’ un ala, e in quella posizione e’ inutile. Non credo che una sua cessione ci porti grosse cifre e neanche plusvalenze.
> A centrocampo può fare bene, e in una rosa larga potrebbe essere la riserva di paqueta.
> L’importante e’ che non continui ad essere l’ala titolare perché li non ci sta proprio



Amico mio, oramai è bruciato ed è lampante. Bruciato per i tifosi intendo. 
Ieri a me è piaciuto, e la dice lunga su come ha giocato. Trovo abbia ancora limiti caratteriali evidenti, ma è comunque in ripresa. Speriamo faccia un decente finale di stagione, perché questo quarto posto ci serve.


----------



## el_gaucho (18 Marzo 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Amico mio, oramai è bruciato ed è lampante. Bruciato per i tifosi intendo.
> Ieri a me è piaciuto, e la dice lunga su come ha giocato. Trovo abbia ancora limiti caratteriali evidenti, ma è comunque in ripresa. Speriamo faccia un decente finale di stagione, perché questo quarto posto ci serve.



Concordo su quello che dici.
Non so cosa succederà in futuro, e se lo vendiamo non mi strappo i capelli.
Il mio discorso era che non credo ci guadagnamo molto da una sua cessione e allora usiamolo come riserva a centrocampo.
Io credo che il più grande motivo di astio contro di lui e’che e’ identificato come il cocco dell’allenatore.


----------



## MarcoG (18 Marzo 2019)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Concordo su quello che dici.
> Non so cosa succederà in futuro, e se lo vendiamo non mi strappo i capelli.
> Il mio discorso era che non credo ci guadagnamo molto da una sua cessione e allora usiamolo come riserva a centrocampo.
> Io credo che il più grande motivo di astio contro di lui e’che e’ identificato come il cocco dell’allenatore.



Lo dico a bassa voce, sperando che nessun altro mi senta, ma io lo terrei. Non trovi nessuno che ti dia venti milioni, se lo vendi vai in perdita. Ha delle doti che escono fuori a sprazzi ed è chiaro che non sa giocare fuori ruolo. Lo vorrei vedere nella giusta posizione, per qualche partita, giusto per escludere che non sia colpa nostra.


----------



## fra29 (18 Marzo 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Lo dico a bassa voce, sperando che nessun altro mi senta, ma io lo terrei. Non trovi nessuno che ti dia venti milioni, se lo vendi vai in perdita. Ha delle doti che escono fuori a sprazzi ed è chiaro che non sa giocare fuori ruolo. Lo vorrei vedere nella giusta posizione, per qualche partita, giusto per escludere che non sia colpa nostra.



Va visto a centrocampo con una squadra che sa che fare (quindi con altro mister). 
Non è un 10 ma può essere un discreto 8, una mezzala anche di lotta e non solo governo. 
E come panchinaro ci potrebbe stare (a differenza di Suso che gioca in un solo modo, non ha Garra e chiedo uno sproposito).


----------



## sette (26 Marzo 2019)

In Nazionale sta facendo il Maradona


----------



## tonilovin93 (30 Marzo 2019)

Il giorno che ti cacciano stapperó quella buona


----------



## Kayl (30 Marzo 2019)

Sei disgustoso


----------



## iceman. (30 Marzo 2019)

Era in campo?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Marzo 2019)

“La nazionale lo ha rigenerato”


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> “La nazionale lo ha rigenerato”



Sta a vedere che mo lo giustifica perché era stanco, povera bestia


----------



## bmb (30 Marzo 2019)

La cosa più assurda è che sto feticcio non esce mai dal campo.


----------



## David Gilmour (30 Marzo 2019)

Cosa dobbiamo fare per liberarci di questo coso?
Un sacrificio umano?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Marzo 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Era in campo?



Non ho visto i primi minuti per disconnessioni di DAZN, non ho visto l'entrata in campo, e mi sono ricordato della sua presenza quasi a fine primo tempo. Pazzesco.


----------



## Kayl (30 Marzo 2019)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Cosa dobbiamo fare per liberarci di questo coso?
> Un sacrificio umano?



solo se sacrifichi lui.


----------



## Goro (30 Marzo 2019)

Veramente inutile


----------



## EmmePi (30 Marzo 2019)

Io continuo costantemente a pregare san crociato che ponga la mano sul suo ginocchio da fatina...

Mai visto una P I P P A più P I P P A di questo P I P P O N E nel Milan!

e gottuso continua incessantemente a tenerlo titolare e sempre per 90 minuti!....

Tra P I P P E si capiscono bene.


----------



## iceman. (30 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non ho visto i primi minuti per disconnessioni di DAZN, non ho visto l'entrata in campo, e mi sono ricordato della sua presenza quasi a fine primo tempo. Pazzesco.



L'invisibile.


----------



## Kayl (30 Marzo 2019)

Giuro su dio che si frantumi il crociato vengo personalmente in ospedale a dirti, "la prima cosa buona che hai fatto per sta squadra!"


----------



## iceman. (30 Marzo 2019)

Ci avete fatto caso che ogni calcio d'angolo o punizione, finisce per colpire il primo uomo a copertura della difesa avversaria, una roba imbarazzante, non ha proprio forza.


----------



## Kayl (30 Marzo 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ci avete fatto caso che ogni calcio d'angolo o punizione, finisce per colpire il primo uomo a copertura della difesa avversaria, una roba imbarazzante, non ha proprio forza.



e quando ci mette la forza la butta in fallo laterale col pallone che sfiora il terzo anello.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Marzo 2019)

Libera la 10.


----------



## Kayl (30 Marzo 2019)

Quanto vorrei che lo intervistassero e qualcuno gli chiedesse "ma non pensi di dover far calciare angoli e punizioni a qualcuno che sia capace?"


----------



## mandraghe (30 Marzo 2019)

E pensare che a Gennaio c’è lo stavamo levando dalle palle. Ma mister veleno si è opposto perché il turco dava equilibrio e non si poteva rinunciare alla sua balistica....


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (30 Marzo 2019)

Cioè questo praticamente sbaglia qualsiasi giocata faccia, dalla semplice alla difficile, in pratica
quando gioca ha il cervello da una parte e i piedi dall'altra, io vorrei vederlo fare una rimessa
laterale con le mani, assai probabile che sbagli pure quella..


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Marzo 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Io continuo costantemente a pregare san crociato che ponga la mano sul suo ginocchio da fatina...



siamo in 2. 

l'altro per cui spero una sorte simile è suso.


----------



## iceman. (31 Marzo 2019)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Cioè questo praticamente sbaglia qualsiasi giocata faccia, dalla semplice alla difficile, in pratica
> quando gioca ha il cervello da una parte e i piedi dall'altra, io vorrei vederlo fare una rimessa
> laterale con le mani, assai probabile che sbagli pure quella..



Sbaglia anche a centrare la patata della moglie secondo me.


----------



## Black (31 Marzo 2019)

ancora una volta abbiamo ammirato le sue doti balistiche e le sue abilità sui calci piazzati.


----------



## elpacoderoma (31 Marzo 2019)

Deulofeu è buono solo per la panca (cit.)


----------



## kekkopot (2 Aprile 2019)

Togliti quella maglia pippone!

Ma cosa si sono fumati quando gli hanno dato la 10?


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2019)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Togliti quella maglia pippone!
> 
> Ma cosa si sono fumati quando gli hanno dato la 10?



Incredibile.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Aprile 2019)

Scandaloso.
Osceno.
Imbarazzante.
Irritante.
Scabroso.
Sconcertante.
Sconfortante.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (2 Aprile 2019)

lo chiamavano balisticoman


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Aprile 2019)

Scandaloso


----------



## Aron (2 Aprile 2019)

Quel che è peggio è che più gioca e più è invendibile.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Aprile 2019)

Lui e Gattuso, la personificazione della mediocrità di questo Milan.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (2 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Incredibile.



Colombiana pura pura.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (2 Aprile 2019)

Quando vedo giocare sto pippone , mi viene da rimpiangere Taarabt. Che pippa!


----------



## Cataldinho (2 Aprile 2019)

Eh ma lui ha una "balistica"....


----------



## Kayl (2 Aprile 2019)

Se Eva è una porca per aver colto la mela, questo per Calhanoglu come deve essere definito?


----------



## Pamparulez2 (2 Aprile 2019)

È riuscito ad entrare nella mia top 2 dei giocatori piu odiati
1) montolivo
2) chalanoglu


----------



## Ruuddil23 (3 Aprile 2019)

Una ciofeca come mai ne ho viste con la nostra maglia.


----------



## Goro (3 Aprile 2019)

Gattuso non lo toglie mai mai... vomitevoli entrambi


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (14 Aprile 2019)

assist in corsa? ..sbaglia sempre
tiro in corsa? ..sbaglia sempre
tiro da fermo? ..sbaglia sempre
dribbling da fermo o in corsa? ..sbaglia sempre
passaggi medio-lunga distanza? ..sbaglia quasi sempre
giocata vincente? ..quasi mai
esteticamente bello? probabile visto il folle innamoramento di meta forum..


----------



## Love (14 Aprile 2019)

come riserva di cc o di ala lo terrei...è inutile svenderlo...al momento l'offerta più alta che possono fare è 15mln...


----------



## Albijol (14 Aprile 2019)

A me ieri non è dispiaciuto troppo...e lo dico da suo primo Hater in Italia


----------



## Goro (14 Aprile 2019)

Primo tempo disastroso, nel secondo meglio ma rimane poco incisivo a questi livelli


----------



## Pamparulez2 (21 Aprile 2019)

E pensare che ho criticato Leo che voleva venderloma 20 milioni. Sono un folle. 
Costantemente la cosa sbagliata, è un genio del male.


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Aprile 2019)

Quanto potrà mai valere un bidone del genere? In Germania nessuno lo vuole?


----------



## mil77 (24 Aprile 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Quanto potrà mai valere un bidone del genere? In Germania nessuno lo vuole?



Parlare oggi di Chala che è entrato al 60esimo quando almeno 5 o 6 giocatori hanno giocato a chi toglieva prima la gamba è abbastanza fuori luogo....


----------



## Milanlove (24 Aprile 2019)

ancora si parla di sto tizio qua? L'inutilità fatta a calciatore.


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Aprile 2019)

altri 95 minuti da ectoplasma. 

complimentoni al nostro numero 10.


----------



## zamp2010 (29 Aprile 2019)

non sa fare niente!


----------



## Albijol (29 Aprile 2019)

Il giocatore titolare del Milan più scarso degli ultimi 30 anni...e dico 30 solo perché prima ero troppo piccolo per seguire il calcio


----------



## LukeLike (12 Maggio 2019)

Bisognerebbe approvare una legge in foro interno che vieti ai numeri 10 del Milan di battere i calci d'angolo.


----------



## Beppe85 (12 Maggio 2019)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Bisognerebbe approvare una legge in foro interno che vieti ai numeri 10 del Milan di battere i calci d'angolo.



Concordo! Però oggi ha segnato.... va bene così


----------



## Albijol (12 Maggio 2019)

Ha segnato! Mi raccomando adesso rinnovo milionario per lui


----------



## admin (12 Maggio 2019)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ha segnato! Mi raccomando adesso rinnovo milionario per lui



.


----------



## Black (12 Maggio 2019)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ha segnato! Mi raccomando adesso rinnovo milionario per lui



ovvio! e pure per Suso, che ha fatto un altro assist! 5M a testa e tutti contenti


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Maggio 2019)

è il primo da cedere, giocatore fumoso e che non ha mai dimostrato nulla in due anni. Vedo tante critiche a Suso, ma è il Turco il primo da cedere insieme agli esuberi che non giocano.


----------



## 7vinte (23 Luglio 2019)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Benvenuto Hakan! Spero quanto prima che tu possa beffare quel salame di Buffon su calcio piazzato





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Quanto godrei se Hakan lo infilzasse allo Stadium e vincessimo la partita 1-0.





Black ha scritto:


> benvenuto Hakan!! non vedo l'ora di esultare per la tua prossima punizione vincente!





Jaqen ha scritto:


> #HC10  giocatorone, non vedo l'ora





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Spettacolo





DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Benvenuto fenomeno





kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ma solo a me sembra Ozil?





7vinte ha scritto:


> Se tutto va come spero nel giro di 4-5 anni la alziamo





7vinte ha scritto:


> No ma ha 22 anni e può diventare anche meglio





Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> L'Artista!





goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Dite quello che volete ma questo come tocca palla illumina.
> 
> Fondamentale


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Luglio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


>



casualmente pure io prima stavo vedendo i commenti ad inizio topic, pero poi non ho voluto riportarli per paura di scatenare una member war


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Luglio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non so se sia un problema di condizione fisica ma di gamba continuo a vederlo debole, sprigiona pochissima potenza.
> I piedini ce li ha vellutati.



Il mio primo post su calha, datato 18-8-2017.
Purtroppo l'ho sempre visto debole di gamba, poco esplosivo.
Non è mai cresciuto.


----------



## 7vinte (23 Luglio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> casualmente pure io prima stavo vedendo i commenti ad inizio topic, pero poi non ho voluto riportarli per paura di scatenare una member war



Il top è per lo scarparo Kessie però


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (23 Luglio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> casualmente pure io prima stavo vedendo i commenti ad inizio topic, pero poi non ho voluto riportarli per paura di scatenare una member war



Se penso a quant'ero soddisfatto dell'arrivo di certi giocatori (Calhanoglu, Biglia e soprattutto Bonucci) mi rendo conto di quante cantonate abbia preso. Non contento di ciò, non ero neppure così contrario all'acquisto di Kalinic


----------



## Corpsegrinder (24 Luglio 2019)

E' come R.Rodriguez, un giocatore "miracolato" dall'allenatore.

Nel senso che R.Rodriguez è un medioman che per un anno e mezzo ha avuto l'alibi (fasullo) dell'allenatore cattivone che gli impedisce di salire e di mostrare la sua tecnica sopraffina, il suo fisico soverchiante e di bombardare l'area di rigore avversaria con cross perfettamente calibrati.

Chalanoglu è una mezza pippa con la personalità di un lombrico che è campato di rendita per ben due anni con la storia degli allenatori che lo facevano giocare fuori ruolo.

Chissà quale scusa avrà adesso che gioca con Giampaolo, uno dei pochissimi allenatori ad usare il trequartista classico.


----------



## numero 3 (24 Luglio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


>



Però per par condicio dovresti fare anche una compilation dei contestatori iniziali


----------



## Lo Gnu (24 Luglio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


>


Questo però fa capire come il tifoso sia umorale e instabile sia nel bene che nel male


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Luglio 2019)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Questo però fa capire come il tifoso sia umorale e instabile sia nel bene che nel male



Ma infatti ha citato anche se stesso proprio perché è divertente vedere come le cose cambino. Se fossi già stato sul forum al tempo chissà quante ne avrei dette.


----------



## 7vinte (24 Luglio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti ha citato anche se stesso proprio perché è divertente vedere come le cose cambino. Se fossi già stato sul forum al tempo chissà quante ne avrei dette.



Esatto,mi sono anche autoquotato


----------



## Lo Gnu (27 Luglio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Esatto,mi sono anche autoquotato



Certo certo. 
Ti ho quotato perché non riuscivo a quotare il maxi post con le citazioni, il messaggio non era riferito a te, ma in generale.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (27 Luglio 2019)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> E' come R.Rodriguez, un giocatore "miracolato" dall'allenatore.
> 
> Nel senso che R.Rodriguez è un medioman che per un anno e mezzo ha avuto l'alibi (fasullo) dell'allenatore cattivone che gli impedisce di salire e di mostrare la sua tecnica sopraffina, il suo fisico soverchiante e di bombardare l'area di rigore avversaria con cross perfettamente calibrati.
> 
> ...



La prossima scusa sarà che verrà poco impiegato, perché al momento la prospettiva sembra questa, vista anche l'assenza delle coppe. 

Tra l'altro vedendo le nostre impressioni all'inizio, quasi tutti si era convinti che avrebbe fatto la mezz'ala, poi probabilmente per l'assenza di attaccanti esterni è stato spostato in quel ruolo non suo sia da Montella sia da Gattuso, ma pure come mezz'ala è solo meno scarso e niente più. Mai visto giocare prima del Milan, da come lo pompavano società e tifosi (n. 10 assegnato di diritto, fantasista, faro ecc.) mi sembrava il nostro acquisto più importante e rappresentativo prima che arrivasse Bonucci...ed effettivamente era così, pensa come eravamo ridotti  Poi è bastato vederlo all'opera i primi due-tre mesi per capire che sola avevamo preso.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (27 Luglio 2019)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> La prossima scusa sarà che verrà poco impiegato, perché al momento la prospettiva sembra questa, vista anche l'assenza delle coppe.
> 
> Tra l'altro vedendo le nostre impressioni all'inizio, quasi tutti si era convinti che avrebbe fatto la mezz'ala, poi probabilmente per l'assenza di attaccanti esterni è stato spostato in quel ruolo non suo sia da Montella sia da Gattuso, ma pure come mezz'ala è solo meno scarso e niente più. Mai visto giocare prima del Milan, da come lo pompavano società e tifosi (n. 10 assegnato di diritto, fantasista, faro ecc.) mi sembrava il nostro acquisto più importante e rappresentativo prima che arrivasse Bonucci...ed effettivamente era così, pensa come eravamo ridotti  Poi è bastato vederlo all'opera i primi due-tre mesi per capire che sola avevamo preso.



Diciamo che ha campato di rendita anche grazie alla buonissima partita che fece contro la Lazio nei preliminari di Champions. E ovviamente anche i video di Youtube hanno contribuito ad accrescere a dismisura la sua reputazione.

Mi ricorda quella volta che prendemmo un tale Jerson Vergara, e tutti lo descrivevano come una sorta di carro armato con la forza di Stam, la velocità di T.Silva, la capacità offensiva di Sergio Ramos e la leadership di Maldini.


----------



## Jino (27 Luglio 2019)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Diciamo che ha campato di rendita anche grazie alla buonissima partita che fece contro la Lazio nei preliminari di Champions. E ovviamente anche i video di Youtube hanno contribuito ad accrescere a dismisura la sua reputazione.
> 
> Mi ricorda quella volta che prendemmo un tale Jerson Vergara, e tutti lo descrivevano come una sorta di carro armato con la forza di Stam, la velocità di T.Silva, la capacità offensiva di Sergio Ramos e la leadership di Maldini.



Insomma..... Vergara aveva stupito per un torneo giovanile ed il tuo ragionamento è corretto... Ma Chala arrivava da tre buonissime stagioni in Germania, quindi ragioniamo in un lasso di tempo più grande... il punto è che la media gol che aveva in Germania è leggermente superiore a quella italiana... ed è quello che in questi anni milanesi manca al ragazzo...quei 4-5 gol in più a stagione...


----------



## Djici (27 Luglio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Insomma..... Vergara aveva stupito per un torneo giovanile ed il tuo ragionamento è corretto... Ma Chala arrivava da tre buonissime stagioni in Germania, quindi ragioniamo in un lasso di tempo più grande... il punto è che la media gol che aveva in Germania è leggermente superiore a quella italiana... ed è quello che in questi anni milanesi manca al ragazzo...quei 4-5 gol in più a stagione...



Io un Calha con 4 gol in più a stagione lo reputo comunque mediocre. 
Ma forse sono io a non essere più obiettivo con lui per quanto mi fa schifo...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Luglio 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Io un Calha con 4 gol in più a stagione lo reputo comunque mediocre.
> Ma forse sono io a non essere più obiettivo con lui per quanto mi fa schifo...



Allora siamo in due a non essere obiettivi.


----------



## Boomer (3 Agosto 2019)

Vattene


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Agosto 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Vattene



Volesse il Cielo.


----------



## Kayl (3 Agosto 2019)

che ti vengano le emorroidi con la gastroenterite.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Agosto 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> che ti vengano le emorroidi con la gastroenterite.


----------



## Cataldinho (3 Agosto 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> che ti vengano le emorroidi con la gastroenterite.



Come è perfido lei


----------



## Pamparulez2 (11 Agosto 2019)

Importante aver resistito a tutte le sirene di mercato


----------



## Molenko (11 Agosto 2019)

Ormai credo sia acclarato che non è un giocatore da Milan, da grande Milan ovviamente. È uno di quei giocatori a cui manca sempre un centesimo per fare un euro: quando verticalizza la mette sempre quel tanto che basta al difensore avversario o al portiere per anticipare il nostro attaccante, quando tira o non centra la porta o la mette troppo sul portiere, insomma tutto ció che separa un buon giocatore da un campione. Peccato perchè è un giocatore che abbina a una discreta qualitá anche una buona quantità.

In ogni caso leggo sempre tante cattiverie su questo ragazzo, spesso gratuite. Addirittura mi è toccato leggere che è uno dei giocatori peggiori che abbiano mai vestito la nostra maglia, che è una roba senza alcun senso.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Agosto 2019)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Ormai credo sia acclarato che non è un giocatore da Milan, da grande Milan ovviamente. È uno di quei giocatori a cui manca sempre un centesimo per fare un euro: quando verticalizza la mette sempre quel tanto che basta al difensore avversario o al portiere per anticipare il nostro attaccante, quando tira o non centra la porta o la mette troppo sul portiere, insomma tutto ció che separa un buon giocatore da un campione. Peccato perchè è un giocatore che abbina a una discreta qualitá anche una buona quantità.
> 
> In ogni caso leggo sempre tante cattiverie su questo ragazzo, spesso gratuite. *Addirittura mi è toccato leggere che è uno dei giocatori peggiori che abbiano mai vestito la nostra maglia, che è una roba senza alcun senso*.



Se si parla di maglia numero 10 è certamente vero. Parliamo di una maglia che, al Milan, è appartenuta a gente come Schiaffino, Gullit, Baggio, Boban, Savicevic, Seedorf, Rui Costa e altri magari meno memorabili di questi ma sempre e di rigore , in davvero qualunque caso, superiori a Calha.

L’unico che può reggere il confronto con Calha è Honda, che al Milan ha fatto perfino di più del turco (il che è davvero tutto dire, essendo Honda la negazione stessa del calcio).

Il fatto che la 10 del Milan sia indossata da gente simile è una impietosa fotografia di che cosa è il Milan oggi. Meglio rendersene conto, il primo passo per ambire ad un futuro migliore.

Anche perché pure negli anni bui del Sacchi bis e Capello bis, o negli anni di Zac, di giocatori “da Milan” come da te scritto ad inizio post ne abbiamo sempre avuti. Anche nel Milan di Farina un paio di outliers minimo c’erano sempre. Adesso non ne vedo.


----------



## Boomer (17 Agosto 2019)

Vattene


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Agosto 2019)

Quand’è che si leva dai maroni?


----------



## Boomer (17 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Quand’è che si leva dai maroni?



Ancora 2 annetti perchè sarà impossibile venderlo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Agosto 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Ancora 2 annetti perchè sarà impossibile venderlo.



Piani alternativi? Chessò, deportazione, reclusione, esilio, omicidio, atomizzazione?


----------



## Boomer (17 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Piani alternativi? Chessò, deportazione, reclusione, esilio, omicidio, atomizzazione?



Non parlo che se no mi bannano.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Agosto 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Non parlo che se no mi bannano.



Ecco, speriamo che sia Kebabnoglu ad essere *Boban*nato dal Milan al più presto. Tipo, ieri.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2019)

Dopo la prestazione sontuosa di oggi da regista, è un peccato che il Milan abbia ritirato le maglie degli ex capitani.
La 18 se la meriterebbe tutta, altro che 10.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Agosto 2019)

Mr balistica cosa ci faccia ancora nel Milan è un mistero.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Agosto 2019)

Un altro anno con questo in campo, non vedo l'ora!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Agosto 2019)

Chiedo di nuovo 



A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Piani alternativi? Chessò, deportazione, reclusione, esilio, omicidio, atomizzazione?



Qualcuno ha qualche altra idea su come liberarsene?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2019)

Finalmente sono stati accontentati gli ultimi romantici: fa schifo pure da regista


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2019)

E' davvero uno dei giocatori più imbarazzanti della Serie A.

Galeazzo Ciano del Frosinone è più forte.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (25 Agosto 2019)

Questo fa schifo in tutti i ruoli. Altroché "proviamolo regista". Vendiamolo subito


----------



## iceman. (25 Agosto 2019)

Voglio bestemmiare, si può?


----------



## iceman. (25 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' davvero uno dei giocatori più imbarazzanti della Serie A.
> 
> Galeazzo Ciano del Frosinone è più forte.



Alla juve, quando non servi più ti buttano nel cestino in un battito di ciglia, anche se hai contribuito alle vittorie, da noi invece tutto il contrario, più fai schifo , più giochi.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Alla juve, quando non servi più ti buttano nel cestino in un battito di ciglia, anche se hai contribuito alle vittorie, da noi invece tutto il contrario, più fai schifo , più giochi.



Ma infatti una società seria andrebbe da sto cesso e gli direbbe:"Sei fuori dal progetto. O ti trovi una sistemazione in tempi brevi o qui non vedi più il campo".


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Agosto 2019)

Honda era Maradona rispetto a questo qui.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma infatti una società seria andrebbe da sto cesso e gli direbbe:"Sei fuori dal progetto. O ti trovi una sistemazione in tempi brevi o qui non vedi più il campo".


Il locco Miraballe ci doveva cascare. Il Leverkusen si segava pensando che ci avrebbe rifilato sto pacco, lanciando un certo Kai Havertz.


----------



## markjordan (25 Agosto 2019)

bastaaaaaaaa


----------



## Milanlove (25 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma infatti una società seria andrebbe da sto cesso e gli direbbe:"Sei fuori dal progetto. O ti trovi una sistemazione in tempi brevi o qui non vedi più il campo".



esatto.

Solo da noi i crediti verso i brocchi sono infiniti.

Come il turco anche Kessie, Rodriguez, Musacchio, Calabria, Borini e il prossimo sarà l'anno prossimo Piatek: "Se torna quello dei primi 6 mesi a Genoa..." 

Calhanoglu l'abbiamo visto, si vede e putroppo continueremo a vederlo, è un giocatore scarso. Fine.
Non me ne frega nulla che tira da 100 metri in porta, che teoricamente è meglio di Pirlo nelle punizioni e che ha i piedi "raffinati". E' un giocatore inutile che non è in grado di combinare nulla di buono sul campo, quindi è un giocatore scarso.


----------



## Albijol (25 Agosto 2019)

Incredibile come questo cumulo di melma riesca a essere titolare ogni anno.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Agosto 2019)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Incredibile come questo cumulo di melma riesca a essere titolare ogni anno.



La cosa incredibile è come riesca a far schifo OVUNQUE. 
Dove lo metti metti lui fa schifo uguale.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (25 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' davvero uno dei giocatori più imbarazzanti della Serie A.
> 
> Galeazzo Ciano del Frosinone è più forte.



E c'è qualcuno che pensa che questo qui serve come il pane al centrocampo del Toro e che ce lo devono pure pagare caro  Ma piuttosto preghiamo che lo prendano come riserva che pure Baselli gli mangia in testa.


----------



## Swaitak (25 Agosto 2019)

incredibile come la lista di cessi da smaltire sia infinita


----------



## Milo (25 Agosto 2019)

Sono ormai due anni che gridiamo la silurazione di questo super cesso e lui continua a giocare titolare.

Ma oggi gli ho visto fare di tutto, non si faceva vedere dai difensori, non seguiva il ritmo di quelli davanti, prendeva palla e inspiegabilmente la buttava via...

Giochiamo in 10 con lui, anche un Krunic qualunque oggi faceva meglio.


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Agosto 2019)

2 anni che è qua, quanto ancora ci resta da ammortizzare ? 

possibile che neanche a 10 mln riusciamo a rifilarlo a qualcuno in germania ? 
più fanno schifo, e più sono intoccabile e giocano titolari, pazzesco.


----------



## Jino (26 Agosto 2019)

Esperimento davanti la difesa fallito, come sospettavo, come ora spero molti si siano ricreduti. Semplicemente non ha tempi e spazi del play...ed in fase di non possesso non ha posizione ne interdizione.


----------



## danjr (26 Agosto 2019)

Uno dei meno peggio, ma è un trequartista


----------



## zamp2010 (26 Agosto 2019)

cesso deve andare via non e giusto avere questa cesso con il numero 10 un altro anno


----------



## Lo Gnu (26 Agosto 2019)

Bidone, ma è l'ennesimo giocatore fuori ruolo. Non può giocare lui trequartista al posto di suso nell'attesa di comprare un vero interprete di quel ruolo? 

Dio santo, riusciamo a mettere i giocatori nei loro ruoli anche se fanno schifo? 

Calhanoglu è un trequartista, non è un regista né un maledettissimo esterno d'attacco e né una mezzala. 

Borini è una punta, al massimo una seconda punta.

Suso è un maledettissimo esterno destro, atipico, ma pur sempre esterno destro. Poi fanno tutti e tre schifo magari, ma non spostiamoli ogni santa volta di ruolo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Agosto 2019)

Non è un giocatore di calcio, fine.


----------



## Beppe85 (26 Agosto 2019)

Ma veramente siam finiti a dar la colpa ai singoli?? Ma mai una volta che si impari dagli errori...
L'anno scorso era tutta colpa di gattuso, ora si insulteranno chala, rr e vedrete che si arriverà a piatek. Peccato che tutto questo non abbia senso. Date un trequartista a giampaolo e una seconda punta vera. Vedrete che magicamente il brocco turco vi sembrerà un fenomeno, rr vi sembrerà più preciso di guglielmo tell quando crossa e piatek tornerà il pistolero.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Agosto 2019)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Ma veramente siam finiti a dar la colpa ai singoli?? Ma mai una volta che si impari dagli errori...
> L'anno scorso era tutta colpa di gattuso, ora si insulteranno chala, rr e vedrete che si arriverà a piatek. Peccato che tutto questo non abbia senso. Date un trequartista a giampaolo e una seconda punta vera. Vedrete che magicamente il brocco turco vi sembrerà un fenomeno, rr vi sembrerà più preciso di guglielmo tell quando crossa e piatek tornerà il pistolero.



Grazie, mi serviva una favola per addormentarmi. 

Do per scontato che tu sia ironico, comunque.


----------



## davidelynch (26 Agosto 2019)

Non resta che provarlo come portiere, magari quello è il suo vero ruolo....


----------



## Pamparulez2 (26 Agosto 2019)

Ieri uno dei migliori per l’udinese. Un paio di passsggi sbagliati perchè leeenti e mosci mi hanno fatto bestemmiare. Peggiorato ulteriormente su angoli e punizioni.. sembrava impossibile...


----------



## Beppe85 (26 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Grazie, mi serviva una favola per addormentarmi.
> 
> Do per scontato che tu sia ironico, comunque.



Assolutamente non sono ironico. Criticare tanto per farlo non serve a nulla. Sono anche davvero convinto che a questa squadra basterebbero 2 veri campioni per svoltare. Suso non è scarso se gli si da qualcuno da servire in area, piatek la sa mettere dentro e, anche se non penso potrà ripetere la stagione dello scorso anno, per me farà almeno 15 gol.
Però senza una vera seconda punta... marchi suso e arrivederci. Castillejo è inutile come seconda punta ed è sconcertante che "il maestro" giampaolo (sì stavolta sono ironico) non lo abbia capito.
Con leao le cose infatti son migliorate e anche kessie è stato utile, la velocità del gioco è cresciuta un po' e qualcosa si è intravisto.
Con correa le cose migliorerebbero ulteriormente in attacco, suso fuori o un bel 4/2/3/1 pieno di attaccanti sarebbero la soluzione ideale. Il pistolero se viene marcato da tutta la difesa... che colpe ha?? E l'udinese gioca a 3 dietro... ieri in pratica ne aveva minimo sempre 2 addosso e il terzo dietro ad aspettare!! Però serve che benaccer ci faccia vedere il meglio, in coppa d'africa è stato fondamentale per la sua nazionale!


----------



## Pamparulez2 (16 Settembre 2019)

Io lo detesto.. ieri un paio di scivoloni che potevano costarci cari.. tanta corsa generosa e inconcludente... e poi soliti angoli e punizioni vergognosi. Paghiamogli lo stipendio in base a come calcia da fermo, così ci rende un po di soldi


----------



## mil77 (16 Settembre 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Io lo detesto.. ieri un paio di scivoloni che potevano costarci cari.. tanta corsa generosa e inconcludente... e poi soliti angoli e punizioni vergognosi. Paghiamogli lo stipendio in base a come calcia da fermo, così ci rende un po di soldi



Pensa che se abbiamo 6 punti lo dobbiamo a lui...un gol e un rigore procurato...


----------



## ilgallinaccio (16 Settembre 2019)

chala è stato il meno peggio in queste tre partite, alla fine ci ha portato 6 punti, volenti o dolenti.
se bisogna criticare a prescindere chala, bene, ma alla fine, nella sua mediocrità, si sta sbattendo, si impegna ed è l'unico che ci ha portato qualcosa di concreto.


----------



## Black (16 Settembre 2019)

ilgallinaccio ha scritto:


> chala è stato il meno peggio in queste tre partite, alla fine ci ha portato 6 punti, volenti o dolenti.
> se bisogna criticare a prescindere chala, bene, ma alla fine, nella sua mediocrità, si sta sbattendo, si impegna ed è l'unico che ci ha portato qualcosa di concreto.



vero, bene o male è stato decisivo in questi 6 punti. E anche il 2-0 di Piatek, annullato, nasce da un suo tiro.

Però io proprio non riesco a dire che è un giocatore utile alla causa


----------



## bmb (16 Settembre 2019)

ilgallinaccio ha scritto:


> chala è stato il meno peggio in queste tre partite, alla fine ci ha portato 6 punti, volenti o dolenti.
> se bisogna criticare a prescindere chala, bene, ma alla fine, nella sua mediocrità, si sta sbattendo, si impegna ed è l'unico che ci ha portato qualcosa di concreto.



Lui con un gol a porta vuota ed un rigore procurato con un tiraccio e l'amico spagnolo con un cross buono su 100 in 3 partite si sono guadagnati l'inamovibilità per tutta la stagione. Splendido.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Settembre 2019)

Incredibile ma vero, dobbiamo a lui i 6 punti conquistati.


----------



## Albijol (16 Settembre 2019)

Ovviamente tutti a esaltarlo, nessuno si ricorda il primo tempo da 3. Purtroppo ormai credo sia titolare inamovibile, adesso ditemi voi come possiamo andare in Champions con la turca.


----------



## 666psycho (16 Settembre 2019)

Se deve per forza giocare non si può provarlo da trequartista? Dietro a piatek e rebic? Mi sembra che in germania giocava sulla trequarti...


----------



## Milo (17 Settembre 2019)

Io lo odio come la morte, sono il primo a gridare la sua cessione...

...ma visto che tanto gioca di sicuro e qualcosinainainaina di decente l’ha fatta in queste due partite, che tiri fuori gli attributi nel derby e si guadagni passo passo la reputazione


----------



## Albijol (22 Settembre 2019)

Ma i CahlaFAG adesso dove stanno? Quelli che "Cahlanoglu deve giocare perché è stato l'unico decisivo finora?"


----------



## Manue (23 Settembre 2019)

Dhorasoo era più forte...


----------



## iceman. (23 Settembre 2019)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma i CahlaFAG adesso dove stanno? Quelli che "Cahlanoglu deve giocare perché è stato l'unico decisivo finora?"



Se abbiamo sei punti è grazie a lui "cit

E' come dire che lo scudetto del 2011, lo abbiamo vinto grazie a flamini per il suo gol contro il Bologna.


----------



## Baba (23 Settembre 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Dhorasoo era più forte...



E pure Vögel


----------



## iceman. (23 Settembre 2019)

Baba ha scritto:


> E pure Vögel



Ma senza andare troppo indietro negli anni, birsa gli faceva capelli barba e pizzo a chalanoglu.


----------



## sette (26 Settembre 2019)

corre solo nel primo tempo, manco un atleta questo è


----------



## sbrodola (27 Settembre 2019)

Quante volte inciampa sul pallone?


----------



## bmb (27 Settembre 2019)

Giocatore indegno. Gente come Rui Costa o Seedorf dovrebbero fare un insurrezione per togliergli la 10.


----------



## varvez (27 Settembre 2019)

Primo tempo interessante, poi si è perso anche perchè non ha le prestazioni di un atleta professionista. Nel finale è stato anche mal trattato dal mister che lo ha rimesso in posizione di play, ruolo che lui non è capace di fare.


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> Giocatore indegno. Gente come Rui Costa o Seedorf dovrebbero fare un insurrezione per togliergli la 10.



.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Settembre 2019)

Giocatore mediocre, che al massimo dovrebbe fare il panchinaro. Ma capisco Giampaolo in questo caso. Non abbiamo alternative al momento. Paquetà non è in condizione.


----------



## Butcher (27 Settembre 2019)

Qualcuno lo faccia sparire.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Settembre 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> corre solo nel primo tempo, manco un atleta questo è



oh qua c'è uno che guarda le partite!!!!

oltre a non avere tecnica, forza, velocità e carisma questo non ha neanche la tenuta. nei 2i tempi crolla verticalmente SEMPRE. non ha niente per giocare in A. è un miracolato. neanche nel lecce farebbe il titolare.


----------



## Albijol (27 Settembre 2019)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Qualcuno lo faccia sparire.



.


----------



## iceman. (27 Settembre 2019)

Quando gli scade il contratto a questo?


----------



## sette (27 Settembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> *oh qua c'è uno che guarda le partite*!!!!
> 
> oltre a non avere tecnica, forza, velocità e carisma questo non ha neanche la tenuta. nei 2i tempi crolla verticalmente SEMPRE. non ha niente per giocare in A. è un miracolato. neanche nel lecce farebbe il titolare.



non sempre, dipende dalla qualità dello streaming


----------



## zamp2010 (27 Settembre 2019)

Adesso che Rodriguez non c'e in campo i occhi vedono uno piu inutile di Rodriguez, Chalanoglu.
E inutile, no fa niente in campo, l'avversario lo salta sempre, non mette mai un pallone decente, non salta mai l'uomo, non tira una punizione, e non tira mai in porta, fa veramente pochissimo. Deve essere spedito in panchina e basta, ora basta.


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Settembre 2019)

Ha giocato bene fino a quando Giampaolo ha deciso di rivoluzionare tutto spostandolo in mezzo.


----------



## Raryof (27 Settembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> oh qua c'è uno che guarda le partite!!!!
> 
> oltre a non avere tecnica, forza, velocità e carisma questo non ha neanche la tenuta. nei 2i tempi crolla verticalmente SEMPRE. non ha niente per giocare in A. è un miracolato. neanche nel lecce farebbe il titolare.



Ah ma ve ne siete accorti ora?
Calhanoglu dura 30 minuti in tutto, generalmente nel primo tempo, 15 minuti a pascolare poi i restanti 45 li passa sballotandosi di qua e di là nel campo ad inciampare e rallentare l'azione.
Suso dura 35-40 minuti cioè il tempo che passa con il pallone tra i piedi nella speranza di acchiappare un fallo laterale.
Jack ha giocato meno ma è un giocatore simile, sono giocatori senza fisico che in AREA non entrano mai e poi mai, fanno giusto il solletico, nel calcio d'oggi giocare con 3 giocatori offensivi simili vuol dire non voler competere, vincere, fare i seri.
Cosa ci facciamo con 'sta gente? palleggiamo? forse negli ultimi 20 minuti perché ormai è palese che con questi in campo prima o poi imbarchi solo acqua fisicamente.
Dobbiamo cercare di massimizzare al massimo le nostre qualità e andare in verticale, punto, chi può darci questo? Leao, Rebic e per certi versi Krunic che in cuor suo rimane un bosgnacco tutto cuore che fa legna e si inserisce quando stai chiaramente tenendo gli avversari dentro la loro area e non continuamente come fa il campione ivoriano, io tra i due scelgo Krunic.
Fondamentale sarà il ritorno di Paquetà per le imbucate, vedo un solo 11 possibile ormai

Donnarumma 
Calabria Caldara Romagnoli Theo
Krunic Bennacer Paquetà
Rebic Piatek Leao

e mi tengo il ballerino spagnolo per gli ultimi 25 minuti col turco pronto a giocarsi i suoi 25 minuti di autonomia prima dello scoppio.
Kessie lo proverei centrale.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Settembre 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ha giocato bene fino a quando Giampaolo ha deciso di rivoluzionare tutto spostandolo in mezzo.



a me non è dispiaciuto finchè ha avuto al fianco bennacer, l'ho visto anche più propositivo del solito. 

uscito l'algerino e spostato lui, è crollato, non s'è più visto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Settembre 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Quando gli scade il contratto a questo?



La maggior parte dei cessi mirabelliani scade nel 2021.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Settembre 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ah ma ve ne siete accorti ora?
> Calhanoglu dura 30 minuti in tutto, generalmente nel primo tempo, 15 minuti a pascolare poi i restanti 45 li passa sballotandosi di qua e di là nel campo ad inciampare e rallentare l'azione.
> Suso dura 35-40 minuti cioè il tempo che passa con il pallone tra i piedi nella speranza di acchiappare un fallo laterale.
> Jack ha giocato meno ma è un giocatore simile, sono giocatori senza fisico che in AREA non entrano mai e poi mai, fanno giusto il solletico, nel calcio d'oggi giocare con 3 giocatori offensivi simili vuol dire non voler competere, vincere, fare i seri.
> ...



Bene.

Finalmente qualcuno che non mi mette i due asessuati Suso e Calhanoglu in formazione titolare. Questi sono veicoli di malattie psicodepressive, stanno contagiando anche gli altri con il loro antigioco.


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2019)

"Calhanoglu è un giocatore forte" (Sakki bis).


----------



## Blu71 (29 Settembre 2019)

La mediocrità.


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Settembre 2019)

Da tre anni costantemente il peggiore e più dannoso

Sempre dentro

Impazzisco


----------



## Djici (29 Settembre 2019)

Tra i giocatori che abbiamo avuto in tutta la storia, non penso di avere odiato un giocatore più di lui.
Ok Montolivo, Bertolacci e tutti li altri cessi.... Ma loro almeno non giocavano!


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Settembre 2019)

Scusate sbagliato topic


----------



## singer (29 Settembre 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Da tre anni costantemente il peggiore e più dannoso
> 
> Sempre dentro
> 
> Impazzisco



Una piaga biblica.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (29 Settembre 2019)

Ma quando gli scade il contratto?


----------



## markjordan (29 Settembre 2019)

doppietta


----------



## David Drills (29 Settembre 2019)

Giocatore completamente senza carattere, troppo pesante questa maglia per lui. Spero per tutti che a Gennaio vada altrove, per primo per lui.


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Settembre 2019)

I primi due gol della fiorentina oggi nati da palle perse da chi? Ovviamente calhanoglu

Non ho altro da dire


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Settembre 2019)

Due assist preziosi

Bisognerebbe provarlo davanti alla difesa cit.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (29 Settembre 2019)

la cosa assurda è che tutti hanno malanni e robe varie e sto coso immondo mai un raffreddore...irreale...ma xkè qualche anima pia non gli spacca il ginocchio in allenamento xkè???


----------



## Djici (29 Settembre 2019)

Mi faccio andare bene chiunque possa mettere Calhanoglu in panca... Pure Brocchi.


----------



## 7vinte (29 Settembre 2019)

Che schifo


----------



## bmb (29 Settembre 2019)

Dov'è quello che lo chiama amichevolmente Cal?


----------



## Pit96 (29 Settembre 2019)

Con che coraggio lo si mette in campo ogni partita?


----------



## Buciadignho (29 Settembre 2019)

Un cancro


----------



## Blu71 (29 Settembre 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> I primi due gol della fiorentina oggi nati da palle perse da chi? Ovviamente calhanoglu
> 
> Non ho altro da dire



...solo perché lo mette sempre in campoGiampaolo andrebbe cacciato subito.


----------



## Beppe85 (29 Settembre 2019)

Oggi 2 gol presi su suoi errori. Per carità il Milan non ha anima, gioco né altro ma... toglietecelo da davanti. La 10 indossata da lui è davvero un insulto.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Settembre 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> I primi due gol della fiorentina oggi nati da palle perse da chi? Ovviamente calhanoglu
> 
> Non ho altro da dire



...solo perché lo mette sempre in campo Giampaolo andrebbe cacciato subito.


----------



## Paolino (29 Settembre 2019)

Non deve più giocare, Per nessun motivo


----------



## Ruuddil23 (30 Settembre 2019)

Io non capisco il perché di tutte queste critiche, ha fatto un tiro sbagliato finito sul braccio di un difensore del Verona e ha tirato una mozzarella sempre contro il Verona con papera del portiere da cui poi è nato addirittura un gol annullato a Piatek. Giocatore fondamentale


----------



## admin (30 Settembre 2019)

Questo qui è il numero 10 del Milan. Rendiamoci conto di che fine abbiamo fatto. Non ci sono più parole.


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Settembre 2019)

E' anche per questo qui, pippoglu, che non voglio assolutamente il ritorno di gattuso. Uno che considera sta pippa, giocatore fondamentale per il milan non deve mettere piede a milanello.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Settembre 2019)

Non si può giocare con gente come Chala-no-Clue, Snoozo e Bidontek, dai. 

Basta. 

Sono scarsi, lo hanno ampiamente dimostrato (e a chi non è d’accordo su Bidontek ricordo che anche Snoozo nel 2016/2017 fece grandi cose, peccato che i fuochi di paglia non ci servano).


----------



## 7vinte (30 Settembre 2019)

Sono venuto a sapere che la moglie è stitica, e che dunque sta facendo tutto questo (schifo) per amore. Grande Uomo Calha


----------



## singer (30 Settembre 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> E' anche per questo qui, pippoglu, che non voglio assolutamente il ritorno di gattuso. Uno che considera sta pippa, giocatore fondamentale per il milan non deve mettere piede a milanello.



Proprio così. 
E ricordiamoci che Leonardo lo aveva già impacchettato prima che gattuso si mettesse di traverso. 
Stiamo ancora pagando le conseguenza della sciagurata gestione gattuso.


----------



## zamp2010 (30 Settembre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non si può giocare con gente come Chala-no-Clue, Snoozo e Bidontek, dai.
> 
> Basta.
> 
> Sono scarsi, lo hanno ampiamente dimostrato (e a chi non è d’accordo su Bidontek ricordo che anche Snoozo nel 2016/2017 fece grandi cose, peccato che i fuochi di paglia non ci servano).



Aggiungi Kessinefrega' Calamentabria e Musuckio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Settembre 2019)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Aggiungi Kessinefrega' Calamentabria e Musuckio.



Ahahahahahahah


----------



## Djici (30 Settembre 2019)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Oggi 2 gol presi su suoi errori. Per carità il Milan non ha anima, gioco né altro ma... toglietecelo da davanti. La 10 indossata da lui è davvero un insulto.



Esatto. Non solo non fa nulla davanti e ci fa giocare in 10,ma è pure un valore aggiunto per l'avversario che lui gioca in 12...
Maledetto lui è chi l'ha preso! E pure chi non ha voluto cederlo!


----------



## admin (30 Settembre 2019)

Io lo farei giocare con la maglia numero 0.


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Ottobre 2019)

Secondo tempo da incorniciare, finalmente nel ruolo che gli compete, il panchinaro


----------



## Buciadignho (5 Ottobre 2019)

Una liberazione quando lo ha tolto, era da molto che non vedevo il milan senza questo cancro


----------



## Guglielmo90 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Non capisco chi ancora lo aspetta. Da mandare via non appena possibile. O tenere come riserva.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Questo é fa nuclearizzare.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Ottobre 2019)

livelli incommentabili. ed ancora qualcuno lo difende. io davvero non ho parole


----------



## Le Grand Milan (5 Ottobre 2019)

Schiaffino, Rivera, Evani, Gullit, Savicevic , Boban, Rui Costa, Seedorf, Chapanoglou. 

Allucinante!


----------



## bmb (5 Ottobre 2019)

Chissà se a Londra fanno ozil per questo qua.


----------



## iceman. (5 Ottobre 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> Chissà se a Londra fanno ozil per questo qua.



Ma anche se non ci danno niente , ci guadagniamo e basta.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (6 Ottobre 2019)

ormai neanche mi arrabbio più...tanto più fanno pena più giocano....non c'è meritocrazia non c'è rispetto dei tifosi...è umiliante vedere un robo così...disgustoso oltre ogni limite


----------



## Ruuddil23 (6 Ottobre 2019)

Dobbiamo a lui i 3 punti di Genova. Decisiva la sua uscita nella ripresa.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (6 Ottobre 2019)

Sistematicamente il migliore...degli altri. Rifordo che Leo l’aveva venduto ma gattuso si oppose.


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Ottobre 2019)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Schiaffino, Rivera, Evani, Gullit, Savicevic , Boban, Rui Costa, Seedorf, Chapanoglou.
> 
> Allucinante!



ma pure honda e boateng con la 10 erano meno imbarazzanti di sta turca.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (6 Ottobre 2019)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma pure honda e boateng con la 10 erano meno imbarazzanti di sta turca.



D'accordissimo con te. Ma anche Birsa aveva piu talento. 

A volte la vità è ingiusta .

Un pippone del genere prende qualcosina come 2.5 cucuzze a stagione e gioca con la piu bella maglietta del mondo.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (7 Ottobre 2019)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> D'accordissimo con te. Ma anche Birsa aveva piu talento.
> 
> A volte la vità è ingiusta .
> 
> Un pippone del genere prende qualcosina come 2.5 cucuzze a stagione e gioca con la piu bella maglietta del mondo.



Sono arrivato al punto di rimpiangere Honda! E pensare che quando acquistammo il turco, andai subito a rivedermi la presentazione in pompa magna del giapponese per ridere della situazione che stavamo vivendo qualche anno prima: dopo due anni di Calhanoglu non rido più, anzi: mi viene da piangere ogni volta che lo vedo in campo col numero 10 sulle spalle.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (7 Ottobre 2019)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Sono arrivato al punto di rimpiangere Honda! E pensare che quando acquistammo il turco, andai subito a rivedermi la presentazione in pompa magna del giapponese per ridere della situazione che stavamo vivendo qualche anno prima: dopo due anni di Calhanoglu non rido più, anzi: mi viene da piangere ogni volta che lo vedo in campo col numero 10 sulle spalle.



Ciao caro. Ti capisco eccome!! Ero entusiasto anch'io. E penso che tanti milanisti erano felici ed eccitati dopo il mercato del 2017. 

Avevo in mente il giocatore elegante del Bayer Leverkusen. Ho subito pensato " acquisto della madonna" e devo dire che ho sbagliato di brutto.

Oggi è diventato un giocatore vergognoso: une "farandole" d'errori e di orrori. 
il programma è ampio ed esaustivo: stop a seguire per gli avversari, si dribbla da solo, mai un tiro nello specchio della porta( il suo punto forte). Che dire....

Non capisco un involuzione del genere.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (7 Ottobre 2019)

Zozzo!


----------



## pazzomania (7 Ottobre 2019)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Ciao caro. Ti capisco eccome!! Ero entusiasto anch'io. E penso che tanti milanisti erano felici ed eccitati dopo il mercato del 2017.
> 
> Avevo in mente il giocatore elegante del Bayer Leverkusen. Ho subito pensato " acquisto della madonna" e devo dire che ho sbagliato di brutto.
> 
> ...



E' spiegabile molto semplicemente: all' epoca puntava a qualcosa (leggasi affermazione monetaria o professionale, scegli), riuscendo a rendere oltre le sue potenzialità.

Arrivato alla sistemazione perpetua (economicamente parlando), è inconsciamente calato, in quanto andava appunto OLTRE le sue capacità precedentemente.

E' un po' quello che è capitato/capita/capiterà al 90% di quelli che giocano ora nell' Atalanta, per fare un esempio.

E' cosi da sempre, e lo sarà per sempre.

Quando "scommetti" su un giocatore, è molto probabile, direi al 90%, che quella scommessa la perdi.

Poi arriva sempre chi dice "io lo sapevo ecc", ma la realtà è che nessuno sa il segreto per vedere il futuro.

Poteva essere buono, poteva essere normale, poteva essere scarso. 

Ma di certo c'è che quando scommetti al 90% perdi, e con lui e molti altri le scommesse le abbiamo perse.


----------



## Heaven (15 Ottobre 2019)

Fuori rosa e via a gennaio, oltre che scarso è anche una feccia


----------



## Beppe85 (15 Ottobre 2019)

Feccia o no... la Turchia si potrebbe qualificare come prima nel girone a scapito della Francia...
Lui e RR per me restano due incognite. Sempre o quasi sempre schifo da noi... Sempre o quasi sempre bene in nazionale. Il dubbio che da noi si stia sbagliando qualcosa... mi viene.


----------



## MassimoRE (15 Ottobre 2019)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Feccia o no... la Turchia si potrebbe qualificare come prima nel girone a scapito della Francia...
> Lui e RR per me restano due incognite. Sempre o quasi sempre schifo da noi... Sempre o quasi sempre bene in nazionale. Il dubbio che da noi si stia sbagliando qualcosa... mi viene.



Ha giocato in tutti i ruoli possibili e immaginabili, facendo sempre pietà...


----------



## Djici (15 Ottobre 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E' spiegabile molto semplicemente: all' epoca puntava a qualcosa (leggasi affermazione monetaria o professionale, scegli), riuscendo a rendere oltre le sue potenzialità.
> 
> Arrivato alla sistemazione perpetua (economicamente parlando), è inconsciamente calato, in quanto andava appunto OLTRE le sue capacità precedentemente.
> 
> ...



E accettabile perdere una scomessa ovviamente. 
Quello che non è accettabile e sbagliare valutazioni sulle caratteristiche di un giocatore. 
Non certo perché sono un mago, ma questo dopo la prima partita con noi scrivevo che o si adattava a fare la riserva di Bonaventura come mezzala o non avrebbe mai visto il campo. 
Che al massimo poteva essere usato come arma tattica a partita in corso passando dal 433 al 4231 con lui tra le linee. 

Non puoi cercare un esterno sinistro e tornare con Calhanoglu più lento di Honda. 
Questo non è accettabile. 

Per il resto di scomesse ne perderemo ancora molte.


----------



## Anguus (15 Ottobre 2019)

Questo pezzo di fango va rispedito in Turchia e magari sul fronte Siriano se non si **** addosso prima! E' inconcepibile che un sostenitore di Erdogan e del suo genocidio percepisca fior di milioni da un club come il Milan.


----------



## el_gaucho (15 Ottobre 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Questo pezzo di fango va rispedito in Turchia e magari sul fronte Siriano se non si **** addosso prima! E' inconcepibile che un sostenitore di Erdogan e del suo genocidio percepisca fior di milioni da un club come il Milan.



.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Ottobre 2019)

Beh dai, partita buona. Mi è sembrato molto voglioso di fare bene stasera


----------



## bmb (20 Ottobre 2019)

Prima buona da Milan Fiorentina di Maggio 2018. La prossima buona a fine contratto.


----------



## Beppe85 (20 Ottobre 2019)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Feccia o no... la Turchia si potrebbe qualificare come prima nel girone a scapito della Francia...
> Lui e RR per me restano due incognite. Sempre o quasi sempre schifo da noi... Sempre o quasi sempre bene in nazionale. Il dubbio che da noi si stia sbagliando qualcosa... mi viene.



Mi auto cito... confermo che per me il turco va solo lasciato giocare al posto giusto. Comunque in sta squadra tristissima ce ne sono tanti peggiori.


----------



## Beppe85 (20 Ottobre 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> Prima buona da Milan Fiorentina di Maggio 2018. La prossima buona a fine contratto.



Memoria troppo corta... Milan Brescia, prima di campionato di quest anno... 1 a 0, gol del turco.
Quest anno abbiamo fatto 3 gol su azione, 2 li ha fatti lui e il terzo piatek grazie ad un suo assist bellissimo.


----------



## bmb (20 Ottobre 2019)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Memoria troppo corta... Milan Brescia, prima di campionato di quest anno... 1 a 0, gol del turco.
> Quest anno abbiamo fatto 3 gol su azione, 2 li ha fatti lui e il terzo piatek grazie ad un suo assist bellissimo.



Giocare bene a calcio è un conto, segnare un gol un altro.


----------



## iceman. (20 Ottobre 2019)

Il classico gol del bidone, pure sfigati siamo.


----------



## Milo (20 Ottobre 2019)

Stasera mi scoccia dirlo, ma è stato il migliore in campo


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2019)

Pallone d'oro!


----------



## LukeLike (20 Ottobre 2019)

Se faceva quel gol da calcio d'angolo...


----------



## Julian Ross (20 Ottobre 2019)

Tutti ironizzano, ma stasera è stato eccezionale


----------



## bmb (20 Ottobre 2019)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Tutti ironizzano, ma stasera è stato eccezionale



Ma per piacere.


----------



## Cataldinho (20 Ottobre 2019)

Stasera ha fatto una gran partita, si ripeterà nelle prossime gare? Non ci spero più di tanto, anzi ormai non mi aspetto proprio più nulla da questa squadra.


----------



## Pit96 (20 Ottobre 2019)

Oggi partitone, ma dalla prossima ritornerà come sempre, sicuro


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Ottobre 2019)

Che balistica sopraffina!


----------



## Coccosheva81 (20 Ottobre 2019)

E vai, ora ci campa tutto l’anno con sta partita, anche se dovesse far schifo fino a fine anno verrà sempre qualcuno a ricordare la partita con il Lecce.
Troppo astio ho accumulato in anni di prestazioni schifose per essere cancellate da una ottima (perché è stata oggettivamente ottima) partita


----------



## Albijol (21 Ottobre 2019)

Adesso giocherà sempre


----------



## Wildbone (21 Ottobre 2019)

Calmini ragazzi, altro che partita eccezionale.
Ha fatto delle belle giocate, un paio fantastiche, ma nella parte finale è sparito proprio quando la squadra si giocava il risultato.


----------



## Molenko (21 Ottobre 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ma per piacere.



Ma cosa per piacere. Ha fatto una partita eccezionale, punto e basta. E non c’entra nulla che era il Lecce perchè altrimenti quando affrontiamo la Juve dovremmo dire che è normale che fa schifo perchè la Juve è superiore a noi, e non mi pare questo avvenga. Ha giocato bene, e speriamo continui.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Ottobre 2019)

Secondo me ha fatto bene perchè era libero di trovare la posizione e gli spazi: le azioni migliori le ha fatte a destra, mentre in teoria era l'esterno di sinistra. Ci voleva un allenatore che non chiedesse innanzitutto di difendere e mantenere la posizione, come faceva Gattuso.
Evidentemente ha sempre sofferto il doversi limitare ai compiti che gli appioppavano prima come ala (che non era il suo ruolo) e nemmeno da mezzala (altro ruolo non suo ma in cui aveva fatto meglio);


----------



## uoteghein (21 Ottobre 2019)

qua si esalta paquetà, il nulla totale. e si passano le giorante a dire la turca etc
questo è 4 volte più forte di paquetà. balisticamente, tecnicamente, ha più tiro, più capacità di assist.
oggi ha segnato, preso un palo, fatto un assist della madonna e altri due tiri meravigliosi, l'altro, osannato da tutti, non ha fatto NULLA.


----------



## Pivellino (21 Ottobre 2019)

ieri benissimo, va ammesso.


----------



## Julian Ross (21 Ottobre 2019)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> qua si esalta paquetà, il nulla totale. e si passano le giorante a dire la turca etc
> questo è 4 volte più forte di paquetà. balisticamente, tecnicamente, ha più tiro, più capacità di assist.
> oggi ha segnato, preso un palo, fatto un assist della madonna e altri due tiri meravigliosi, l'altro, osannato da tutti, non ha fatto NULLA.



Finalmente qualcuno che dice la verità. Paquetà è stato nullo anche ieri. Chala ieri ha finalmente mostrato ciò di cui è capace giocando divinamente, e chi lo nega non sa cosa sia il calcio...


----------



## Route66 (21 Ottobre 2019)

Non possiamo sapere cosa gli abbia detto/promesso/urlato/minacciato il mister prima della partita ma cmq ieri sera ha disputato un'ottima gara.
Il vero dilemma è quando ne farà un'altra cosi...fra due anni?
Qual'è il vero Chala?
L'ameba impaurita delle ultime due stagioni o quello visto ieri sera?
Nel frattempo prepariamoci al peggio...


----------



## Manue (21 Ottobre 2019)

Ieri ha giocato bene, poco da dire.
Il suo problema è la continuità, spero per noi che la trovi...


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Ottobre 2019)

A me calha non piace e l'ho criticato da subito o quasi però vedendolo giocare ieri su tutto il fronte offensivo e vedendolo inserirsi non mi capacito perchè giampaolo non lo abbia mai provato come trequartista nel 4-3-1-2 alle spalle di due punte ma senza suso.
Tutti sanno che giocare tra le linee è il suo ruolo ma lo si continua ad alternare tra il ruolo di mezz'ala e quello di attaccante esterno.
Comunque calha, suso e paquetà tutti assieme in questo milan non ce li possiamo permettere.


----------



## bmb (21 Ottobre 2019)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Ma cosa per piacere. Ha fatto una partita eccezionale, punto e basta. E non c’entra nulla che era il Lecce perchè altrimenti quando affrontiamo la Juve dovremmo dire che è normale che fa schifo perchè la Juve è superiore a noi, e non mi pare questo avvenga. Ha giocato bene, e speriamo continui.



Ricordo partite eccezionali di Pirlo, di Seedorf, di Kakà, di Rui Costa. Partite eccezionali contro avversari internazionali, non il Lecce. Se per voi è eccezionale la partita di Calhanoglu (gol con Gabriel che guarda le farfalle e assist appena dopo aver inciampato sul pallone) stiamo freschi. Certo, mi auguro che faccia tutte le partite come quella di ieri. Ma se è stata una partita eccezionale non è la squadra ad essere mediocre, ma i tifosi che si accontentano di una partita normale contro il Lecce.


----------



## GP7 (21 Ottobre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A me calha non piace e l'ho criticato da subito o quasi però vedendolo giocare ieri su tutto il fronte offensivo e vedendolo inserirsi non mi capacito perchè giampaolo non lo abbia mai provato come trequartista nel 4-3-1-2 alle spalle di due punte ma senza suso.
> Tutti sanno che giocare tra le linee è il suo ruolo ma lo si continua ad alternare tra il ruolo di mezz'ala e quello di attaccante esterno.
> Comunque calha, suso e paquetà tutti assieme in questo milan non ce li possiamo permettere.



Secondo me la libertà di spaziare su tutto il fronte d'attacco ieri gli ha giovato e non poco. Attendiamo conferme.

Se i tre non possono convivere, ed è così, appare evidente al momento chi debba accomodarsi in panchina.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Ottobre 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Secondo me ha fatto bene perchè era libero di trovare la posizione e gli spazi: le azioni migliori le ha fatte a destra, mentre in teoria era l'esterno di sinistra. Ci voleva un allenatore che non chiedesse innanzitutto di difendere e mantenere la posizione, come faceva Gattuso.
> Evidentemente ha sempre sofferto il doversi limitare ai compiti che gli appioppavano prima come ala (che non era il suo ruolo) e nemmeno da mezzala (altro ruolo non suo ma in cui aveva fatto meglio);



bravo, ma una rondine non fa primavera, vediamo le prossime. speriamo sia per la posizione. di certo come ho sempre scritto a centrocampo non ci può giocare e neanche esterno. l'unico ruolo dove non lo avevamo mai visto era libero di far quel cavolo che vuole.

certo che riabilitare un cesso così dopo 2 anni e mezzo di nulla per una partita è da fenomeni proprio, non parlo di te.. dico in generale


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> bravo, ma una rondine non fa primavera, vediamo le prossime. speriamo sia per la posizione. di certo come ho sempre scritto a centrocampo non ci può giocare e neanche esterno. l'unico ruolo dove non lo avevamo mai visto era libero di far quel cavolo che vuole.
> 
> certo che riabilitare un cesso così dopo 2 anni e mezzo di nulla per una partita è da fenomeni proprio, non parlo di te.. dico in generale



Era anche chiaramente più determinato e sicuro dei suoi mezzi; azzarderei che la "militarizzazione della nazionale" gli abbia fatto bene, sembrava all'assalto come in guerra mentre prima dormiva in una specie di limbo: il cameratismo, cioè il senso di squadra, può dare questi risultati, mentre l'individualismo ovvero la solitudine ti demoralizzano. Speriamo che mantenga questo spirito.


----------



## varvez (21 Ottobre 2019)

Ieri ha giocato una buona partita ma, come sempre, mostra limiti fisici strutturali enormi. Ad un certo punto sfinisce, anche perchè ieri ha corso molto e aveva voglia di fare bene.

Di certo non il peggior calciatore di questo Milan, se non altro l'impegno lo mette sempre ma ha la tenuta atletica che si richiedeva negli anni 70 e 80, quando si correva molto meno di adesso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Ottobre 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Era anche chiaramente più determinato e sicuro dei suoi mezzi; azzarderei che la "militarizzazione della nazionale" gli abbia fatto bene, sembrava all'assalto come in guerra mentre prima dormiva in una specie di limbo, il cameratismo, cioè il senso di squadra, può dare questi risultati, mentre l'individualismo ovvero la solitudine ti demoralizzano. Speriamo che mantenga questo spirito.



si sembrava davvero cambiato di testa.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Ottobre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A me calha non piace e l'ho criticato da subito o quasi però vedendolo giocare ieri su tutto il fronte offensivo e vedendolo inserirsi non mi capacito perchè giampaolo non lo abbia mai provato come trequartista nel 4-3-1-2 alle spalle di due punte ma senza suso.
> Tutti sanno che giocare tra le linee è il suo ruolo ma lo si continua ad alternare tra il ruolo di mezz'ala e quello di attaccante esterno.
> Comunque calha, suso e paquetà tutti assieme in questo milan non ce li possiamo permettere.



Nel sistema anarchico di Pioli giocatori come Hakan e Paqueta si troveranno bene.
Giampaolo alla resa dei conti aveva le idee parecchio confuse.

Hakan se può giocare in verticale, in velocità e trovando gli spazi per calciare diventa pericoloso. Chiaramente va visto contro avversari decenti, non il Lecce, quando gli verrà chiesto di fare le due fasi con continuità, cosa che finora non gli è mai riuscita.

Se all'interno di una stagione mediocre come questa segnerà con continuità (cosa per me possibilissima), alla fine lo potremo rivendere per una cifra decente, che penso sia l'obiettivo della proprietà.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Ottobre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Nel sistema anarchico di Pioli giocatori come Hakan e Paqueta si troveranno bene.
> Giampaolo alla resa dei conti aveva le idee parecchio confuse.
> 
> Hakan se può giocare in verticale, in velocità e trovando gli spazi per calciare diventa pericoloso. Chiaramente va visto contro avversari decenti, non il Lecce, quando gli verrà chiesto di fare le due fasi con continuità, cosa che finora non gli è mai riuscita.
> ...



Ovviamente.
Imbarazzante quando incespica sulla palla o stramazza al suolo al contatto fisico.
C'è poco da discutere, alla fine i calciatori hanno un livello e una dimensione e calha sarà bravino ma non è da milan.


----------



## folletto (21 Ottobre 2019)

Oggi ha dimostrato che dei numeri li ha ma se in oltre 2 anni è riuscito ad esprimerli pochissime volte significa che ha dei grossi problemi caratteriali, quindi basta, deve andare via insieme a Suso e agli altri inutili, o meglio dannosi, che abbiamo in rosa


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Ottobre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ovviamente.
> Imbarazzante quando incespica sulla palla o stramazza al suolo al contatto fisico.
> C'è poco da discutere, alla fine i calciatori hanno un livello e una dimensione e calha sarà bravino ma non è da milan.



Quale milan? nel milan di rui costa, pirlo, kaka e seedorf uno come chala manco le borracce avrebbe portato, ma nel milan dei bertolacci, montolivo, ocampos, jose mauri , mati fernandes e dei sosa, chala è un fenomeno.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Ottobre 2019)

Ieri ha fatto due bei tiri, di cui uno tramutato in gol..certo che stare qui a consolarsi per due tiri mette una tristezza quasi più profonda della classifica in cui versiamo..


----------



## Lambro (21 Ottobre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ieri ha fatto due bei tiri, di cui uno tramutato in gol..certo che stare qui a consolarsi per due tiri mette una tristezza quasi più profonda della classifica in cui versiamo..



Invero i tiri sono stati 4 e tutti molto belli, ieri è stato incontestabile pur facendo vedere i suoi soliti problemi. 
Nel suo ruolo può fare bene, i problemi del Milan sappiamo che sono ben altri.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Ottobre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Invero i tiri sono stati 4 e tutti molto belli, ieri è stato incontestabile pur facendo vedere i suoi soliti problemi.
> Nel suo ruolo può fare bene, i problemi del Milan sappiamo che sono ben altri.



Oddio..ben altri..lui è tra i problemi..lui, suso, biglia sono i primi che panchinerei..il problema sono le alternative...il mercato pare aver portato in dote di buono davvero solo Theo..e vediamolo sul lungo periodo


----------



## bmb (21 Ottobre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ieri ha fatto due bei tiri, di cui uno tramutato in gol..certo che stare qui a consolarsi per due tiri mette una tristezza quasi più profonda della classifica in cui versiamo..



Sono anni che dico che il tifoso milanista si è interizzato.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Ottobre 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> Quale milan? nel milan di rui costa, pirlo, kaka e seedorf uno come chala manco le borracce avrebbe portato, ma nel milan dei bertolacci, montolivo, ocampos, jose mauri , mati fernandes e dei sosa, chala è un fenomeno.



Va bene, non dico mica che non ti debba piacere.
Ieri oltretutto ha pure giocato bene.
Ma valutiamo pure tutta la sua parentesi al milan e non solo la partita di ieri.
Se non erro due partite fa ha mandato in porta gli avversari.
Se ragioniamo in questo modo mai usciremo dalla mediocrità nella quale siamo piombati.
P.S. il milan è sempre il milan, si è visto ieri quando sul 2-1 a molti tremavano le gambe per paura di non portare a casa la vittoria.
Questo intendo quando dico che un giocatore deve essere da milan.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Ottobre 2019)

Ieri grande partita del turco, ma dai, era il Lecce.

L' inter gliene ha rifilati 4 in scioltezza.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Ottobre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Va bene, non dico mica che non ti debba piacere.
> Ieri oltretutto ha pure giocato bene.
> Ma valutiamo pure tutta la sua parentesi al milan e non solo la partita di ieri.
> Se non erro due partite fa ha mandato in porta gli avversari.
> ...



dire il milan è sempre il milan lascia il tempo che trova, pure il notthingam forrest è forrest, pure il genoa è il genoa, pure il torino è il grande torino e pure la pro vercelli è la pro vercellin, non è che in campo va il blasone, in campo vanno i giocatori. In un processo di crescita chala ci stava perche veniva a sostituire i montolivo, i bertolacci, il problema è che sono passati anni e mercati ma gente in grado di scalzare i chala, i suso e i biglia ancora si deve vedere.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Ottobre 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ieri grande partita del turco, ma dai, era il Lecce.
> 
> L' inter gliene ha rifilati 4 in scioltezza.



E potevamo farne 4 anche noi, ha fatto la differenza la testa dei giocatori e la mano dell'allenatore


----------



## mil77 (21 Ottobre 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ricordo partite eccezionali di Pirlo, di Seedorf, di Kakà, di Rui Costa. Partite eccezionali contro avversari internazionali, non il Lecce. Se per voi è eccezionale la partita di Calhanoglu (gol con Gabriel che guarda le farfalle e assist appena dopo aver inciampato sul pallone) stiamo freschi. Certo, mi auguro che faccia tutte le partite come quella di ieri. Ma se è stata una partita eccezionale non è la squadra ad essere mediocre, ma i tifosi che si accontentano di una partita normale contro il Lecce.



Assist dopo aver inciampato sul pallone????? Ma sei serio? Va bene tutto, ve bene la critica o che un giocatore non piaccia, ma negare l'evidenza proprio no... ha fatto un numero della Madonna! Avesse fatto quel numero Ronaldo oggi sarebbe sulle prime pagine di tutti i giornali...


----------



## mil77 (21 Ottobre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ieri ha fatto due bei tiri, di cui uno tramutato in gol..certo che stare qui a consolarsi per due tiri mette una tristezza quasi più profonda della classifica in cui versiamo..



Io sinceramente non capisco cosa ci si trovi a denigrare sempre e comunque x partito preso i propri giocatori...scrivere che ieri Hakan ha fatto due tiri vuol dire scrivere il falso...ieri ha fatto 4 tiri tutti pericolosi, ha preso un palo su calcio d'angolo, ha fatto un assist dopo un gran numero, nei primi 5 minuti ha messo 2 volte leao solo davanti al portiere...ci vuole tanto a dire che ieri ha giocato bene? Sensi x una partita simile sempre contro il Lecce è stato osannato da chiunque, anche qua dentro...


----------



## Pamparulez2 (22 Ottobre 2019)

Miglior partita da quando è al Milan


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Ottobre 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Io sinceramente non capisco cosa ci si trovi a denigrare sempre e comunque x partito preso i propri giocatori...scrivere che ieri Hakan ha fatto due tiri vuol dire scrivere il falso...ieri ha fatto 4 tiri tutti pericolosi, ha preso un palo su calcio d'angolo, ha fatto un assist dopo un gran numero, nei primi 5 minuti ha messo 2 volte leao solo davanti al portiere...ci vuole tanto a dire che ieri ha giocato bene? Sensi x una partita simile sempre contro il Lecce è stato osannato da chiunque, anche qua dentro...



Non certo da me..
Io cerco solo di far capire la "mediocrizzazione" che ci sta investendo..
il turco ha giocato bene? Si..ma alla fine parliamo di una prestazione che un 10 del Milan dovrebbe produrre ogni 2 gare, non ogni 2 anni..per quello i caroselli non li posso accettare, è come quando sento i nostri addetti ai lavori pavoneggiarsi dopo 2 vittorie con squadre mediocri


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Ottobre 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> dire il milan è sempre il milan lascia il tempo che trova, pure il notthingam forrest è forrest, pure il genoa è il genoa, pure il torino è il grande torino e pure la pro vercelli è la pro vercellin, non è che in campo va il blasone, in campo vanno i giocatori. In un processo di crescita chala ci stava perche veniva a sostituire i montolivo, i bertolacci, il problema è che sono passati anni e mercati ma gente in grado di scalzare i chala, i suso e i biglia ancora si deve vedere.



E' esattamente ragionando come stai facendo tu ora che ci siamo ridotti come ora.
San siro non è per tutti, questa maglia non è per tutti, le pressioni di questa piazza non sono per tutti.
E lo vediamo domenica dopo domenica con giocatorini che se la fanno addosso terrorizzati dalla paura.
Altrimenti, se vogliamo ridimensionarci, pensare in piccolo e giocare tranquilli e beati lasciamo pure san siro e andiamo a giocare in periferia.
E' questo l'aspetto che sfugge a tutti, a mio modesto parere.


----------



## uolfetto (22 Ottobre 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> Quale milan? nel milan di rui costa, pirlo, kaka e seedorf uno come chala manco le borracce avrebbe portato, ma nel milan dei bertolacci, montolivo, ocampos, jose mauri , mati fernandes e dei sosa, chala è un fenomeno.



ocampos in realtà non è cosi male. per quanto riguarda calhanoglu spero continui così. secondo me come giocatore fino adesso è mancato un po' in zona gol. al bayer 28 in 115 presenze. 10 in 45 con la turchia. al milan siamo a 14 in 99 presenze.


----------



## iceman. (22 Ottobre 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Io sinceramente non capisco cosa ci si trovi a denigrare sempre e comunque x partito preso i propri giocatori...scrivere che ieri Hakan ha fatto due tiri vuol dire scrivere il falso...ieri ha fatto 4 tiri tutti pericolosi, ha preso un palo su calcio d'angolo, ha fatto un assist dopo un gran numero, nei primi 5 minuti ha messo 2 volte leao solo davanti al portiere...ci vuole tanto a dire che ieri ha giocato bene? Sensi x una partita simile sempre contro il Lecce è stato osannato da chiunque, anche qua dentro...



La prossima partita giusta quando? Nel 2021? Speriamo la faccia altrove allora.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Ottobre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' esattamente ragionando come stai facendo tu ora che ci siamo ridotti come ora.
> San siro non è per tutti, questa maglia non è per tutti, le pressioni di questa piazza non sono per tutti.
> E lo vediamo domenica dopo domenica con giocatorini che se la fanno addosso terrorizzati dalla paura.
> Altrimenti, se vogliamo ridimensionarci, pensare in piccolo e giocare tranquilli e beati lasciamo pure san siro e andiamo a giocare in periferia.
> E' questo l'aspetto che sfugge a tutti, a mio modesto parere.



ci siamo ridotti cosi perche non c'è stata programmazione, è inutile farsi il sangue amaro, pure l'inter ha avuto i suoi shaquiri, i suoi, m villa , i suoi kondobbia e gabigol, pure la juve i suoi malaka martinez, matri, krasic, elia e felipe melo. Serve programmazione punto. Il problema nostro è che non abbiamo una società che vuole tornare a vincere


----------



## Jino (22 Ottobre 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> ocampos in realtà non è cosi male. per quanto riguarda calhanoglu spero continui così. secondo me come giocatore fino adesso è mancato un po' in zona gol. al bayer 28 in 115 presenze. 10 in 45 con la turchia. al milan siamo a 14 in 99 presenze.



A Milano ha giocato quasi sempre in mediana, nelle altre squadre dieci metri più avanti...ad ogni modo non è una giustificazione, in zona gol ha sbagliato tantissimo, aspettiamo da anni la sua "balistica".


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Ottobre 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> A Milano ha giocato quasi sempre in mediana, nelle altre squadre dieci metri più avanti...ad ogni modo non è una giustificazione, in zona gol ha sbagliato tantissimo, aspettiamo da anni la sua "balistica".



Con gattuso ha giocato sempre sotto punta e non so quanti mesi ci ha messo prima di arrivare al gol.
E' un mediocre.
Non possiamo perdere anni sempre dietro gli stessi.


----------



## Jino (22 Ottobre 2019)

Ah beh, sono d'accordo con te. Al Milan uno cosi è da ultimi venti minuti, da mezz'ora...quando capita.


----------



## uolfetto (22 Ottobre 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> A Milano ha giocato quasi sempre in mediana, nelle altre squadre dieci metri più avanti...ad ogni modo non è una giustificazione, in zona gol ha sbagliato tantissimo, aspettiamo da anni la sua "balistica".



più che il ruolo forse è l'atteggiamento delle squadre che era dieci metri più avanti o più indietro perchè anche prima di venire al milan ha giocato praticamente in un sacco di ruoli diversi.


----------



## admin (27 Ottobre 2019)




----------



## bmb (27 Ottobre 2019)

Il 10 totale.


----------



## PoloNegativo (27 Ottobre 2019)

Buona partita. L’unico positivo insieme a Hernandez.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Ottobre 2019)

Per quanto abbia fatto pena, è stato uno dei due/tre a provarci.. 

Ma niente di positivo..


----------



## Lambro (27 Ottobre 2019)

Bè anche oggi cmq tra i migliori, nulla di che ma almeno tira ed è pericoloso.


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Ottobre 2019)

Anche oggi bene, niente da dire


----------



## Pivellino (27 Ottobre 2019)

Spero continui così, oggi salvo Teo Donna e Lui


----------



## 7vinte (27 Ottobre 2019)

Bene


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Novembre 2019)

Nella mediocrità generale è l'unico che si sta salvando

Grazie all'assenza di Sugo ha fatto pure delle aperture niente male verso Casticoso, che quantomeno corre come un maledetto


----------



## Julian Ross (4 Novembre 2019)

A dispetto delle infinite critiche, è una delle pochissime note liete. Bel giocatore, sta trovando continuità di prestazioni.


----------



## 6milan (4 Novembre 2019)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> A dispetto delle infinite critiche, è una delle pochissime note liete. Bel giocatore, sta trovando continuità di prestazioni.



Lho scritto in un altro post, al di là di quello che da o meno in qualità, se tutti mettessero il suo impegno e voglia le cose cambierebbero


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (4 Novembre 2019)

ci mette sempre l'anima, rimane molto fumoso ma in questa valle di lacrime uno dei meno peggio.


----------



## Jino (4 Novembre 2019)

6milan ha scritto:


> Lho scritto in un altro post, al di là di quello che da o meno in qualità, se tutti mettessero il suo impegno e voglia le cose cambierebbero



Leao, giusto per citarne uno


----------



## Le Grand Milan (4 Novembre 2019)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> A dispetto delle infinite critiche, è una delle pochissime note liete. Bel giocatore, sta trovando continuità di prestazioni.



Julian , abbiamo bisogno di uno come te . Peccato per il problema al cuore pfff...


----------



## Didaco (3 Dicembre 2019)

_"Il giocatore che tira di più è Calhanoglu (43 conclusioni, 16 nello specchio)."_


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Dicembre 2019)

Didaco ha scritto:


> _"Il giocatore che tira di più è Calhanoglu (43 conclusioni, 16 nello specchio)."_



e si vede.... 
per quelli in curva si sente anche.


----------



## bmb (8 Dicembre 2019)

Sempre più inutile.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Dicembre 2019)

grazie a lui i lassativi non servono più...


----------



## Swaitak (8 Dicembre 2019)

un gabinetto con le gambe


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Dicembre 2019)

Boh io non l'ho mai visto, mi è venuto il dubbio stesse giocando o meno


----------



## Raryof (8 Dicembre 2019)

Con Jack in campo lui ritorna a fare quello che faceva fino a 13 mesi fa, il *******.
Fanno le stesse cose, uno le fa bene e con personalità lui le fa male o non le fa, nemmeno entra in area, giocatore totalmente inutile.
Provare Paquetà lì.


----------



## Jino (9 Dicembre 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Con Jack in campo lui ritorna a fare quello che faceva fino a 13 mesi fa, il *******.
> Fanno le stesse cose, uno le fa bene e con personalità lui le fa male o non le fa, nemmeno entra in area, giocatore totalmente inutile.
> Provare Paquetà lì.



Lo dico da anni. Suso, Chala, Jack e Paquetà non possono coesistere. Jack tra questi è l'unico che però sa andare senza palla, per questo motivo è titolare indiscusso, per caratteristiche. Degli altri obiettivamente più di uno in campo assieme non ce lo vedo. Ci servirebbe qualcuno che sappia attaccare la profondità, andare senza palla, saltare l'uomo. Siamo una squadra tendenzialmente troppo orrizontale.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Gennaio 2020)

Dal punto di vista umano non mi sta antipatico, non particolarmente, è uno che si impegna sempre molto, su questo non c’è dubbio. È un professionista serio, e in un Milan di metrosexuals spagnoli e lavavetri polacchi con l’ego di Ibra e le capacità tecniche di Destro che peraltro si presentano in ritiro ingrassati come vitelli (e fanno proclami sui followers di Instagram stile influencer oltre che sputare sulla maglia del secondo club più glorioso al mondo trattandolo pubblicamente come un punto di passaggio), non è poco.

Per Chala dal punto di vista umano e professionale solo stima.

Sennonché il suo impegno non è sufficiente ad alzare il suo livello. Si impegna ma, a parte episodiche partite azzeccate come Milan-Lecce, è un giocatore anonimo, mai decisivo, che, oltre che i suoi limiti tecnici (nei quali resta comunque uno dei più dotati della rosa, ma lo stesso si può dire di Suso a livello tecnico, perciò è una considerazione limitata), soffre grandemente il peso di questa maglia, e lo vediamo da un dato significativo: in Germania era un cecchino su punizione, la famigerata balistica, qui da noi ha la stessa pericolosità su punizione che avrebbe Calabria, se le tirasse. E questa è una cosa inspiegabile se non con la fragilità mentale e l’inadeguatezza a San Siro e al Milan, che non è e non sarà mai per tutti.

Non può assolutamente rimanere.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Gennaio 2020)

20 minuti al verona
tanto è servito a borini per ribadire di essere meglio di sto qua e incredibilmente non essere mai stato preso in considerazione.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Gennaio 2020)

E oggi abbiamo trovato la mattonella ideale anche a lui.
Piano piano stiamo arrivando a quello che noi altri fessi/non evoluti da tastiera diciamo da anni.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Gennaio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E oggi abbiamo trovato la mattonella ideale anche a lui.
> Piano piano stiamo arrivando a quello che noi altri fessi/non evoluti da tastiera diciamo da anni.



Occhio che se poi dovesse fare un goal arriverebbe l’editoriale di Sauro Muma “ Ve lo avevamo detto, ve lo avevamo amichevolmente consigliato, vi avevamo avvertito ed avvisato due anni/mesi/settimane fa: chiedete scusa al leone Hakan, chiedete scusa a Mirabelli, chiedete scusa alla Pro-Prie-Tà”.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Occhio che se poi dovesse fare un goal arriverebbe l’editoriale di Sauro Muma “ Ve lo avevamo detto, ve lo avevamo amichevolmente consigliato, vi avevamo avvertito ed avvisato due anni/mesi/settimane fa: chiedete scusa al leone Hakan, chiedete scusa a Mirabelli, chiedete scusa alla Pro-Prie-Tà”.



Pure io se giocassi tutte le partite del milan alla milionesima partita la butterei dentro.
Non è bravura, solo legge dei grandi numeri.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Gennaio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Pure io se giocassi tutte le partite del milan alla milionesima partita la butterei dentro.
> Non è bravura, solo legge dei grandi numeri.



Eh ma il Sauro non lo capisce.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Gennaio 2020)

Com'era anche qui il discorso?

tatticamente ordinato: check
regista basso: check
mezzala: check
ala: check
quarto d'ala: check
fa anche interdizione: check
giocatorone: check
10 totale: check
balistica: check
contraerea antimissile: check

Risultato: da quando non gioca, il Milan sembra rinato.


----------



## Solo (20 Gennaio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Com'era anche qui il discorso?
> 
> tatticamente ordinato: check
> regista basso: check
> ...


Speriamo che in estate lo mettano su un missile balistico diretto in Germania/Turchia o robe del genere.


----------



## Beppe85 (20 Gennaio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Com'era anche qui il discorso?
> 
> tatticamente ordinato: check
> regista basso: check
> ...



Oddio a leggere sto post sembra che non giochi da 23 anni. Ha saltato ieri la prima partita in campionato! Sul primo gol preso e in generale in più azioni dell'udinese eravamo scoperti dal suo lato perché bonaventura è decisamente molto più lento. Non mi fa impazzire calha ma penso che a volte si dovrebbe dare giudizi più oggettivi.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (25 Gennaio 2020)

Ahhhhh... la certezza, la garanzia. Di fare sxhifo. Dessena sembra rakitic in confronto


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Gennaio 2020)

Ma quanto è scarso questo ??


----------



## chicagousait (25 Gennaio 2020)

Gli allenatori cambiano ma lui rimane inamovibile dagli 11 titolari. Si spera quasi che si infortuni


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Gennaio 2020)

Bravo, l’ha killata


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Gennaio 2020)

Che balistica eccezionale

Che non si inneggi mai più alla brasiliana, fosse entrata lei staremmo a darci martellate sui baloons

Chiaramente da domenica ritornerà ad essere Kebab, ma lasciamolo in pace stasera


----------



## Swaitak (28 Gennaio 2020)

Grande Turca oggi ,nulla da dire


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Gennaio 2020)

Grande partita. Era da Milan-Lecce 2-2 che non giocava così.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Gennaio 2020)

Oggi da 8.


----------



## Beppe85 (28 Gennaio 2020)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Oddio a leggere sto post sembra che non giochi da 23 anni. Ha saltato ieri la prima partita in campionato! Sul primo gol preso e in generale in più azioni dell'udinese eravamo scoperti dal suo lato perché bonaventura è decisamente molto più lento. Non mi fa impazzire calha ma penso che a volte si dovrebbe dare giudizi più oggettivi.



Adesso tutti a dire che è fortissimo, vero? 
Confermo quanto scritto tempo fa. Non è un fenomeno ma attenti a schifarlo. Questo corre e si sbatte. C'è di molto peggio in giro.
Per ora 2 gol... effetto ibra! Sperando non sia stato un fuoco di paglia! Ora 2 gol nel derby calha! Io ci credo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Gennaio 2020)

Poteva fare tripletta, si è mangiato un gol clamoroso nel primo tempo supplementare.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (28 Gennaio 2020)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Che balistica eccezionale
> 
> Che non si inneggi mai più alla brasiliana, fosse entrata lei staremmo a darci martellate sui baloons
> 
> Chiaramente da domenica ritornerà ad essere Kebab, ma lasciamolo in pace stasera



La brasiliana avrebbe fatto qualche colpo di suola e qualche colpo da circo inutile


----------



## mil77 (28 Gennaio 2020)

Il suo problema è la testa non certo i piedi...in questo Milan ci sta in pieno...e anche in Milan più forte come riserva ci sta....corre si sbatte e i colpi li ha...poi oggi, ma anche l'anno scorso con l'olimpiacos, ha dimostrato che quando entra dalla panchina sa incidere...p.s. domenica con bennacer squalificato per me gioca centrale


----------



## zamp2010 (28 Gennaio 2020)

Mai visto un Calhanoglu cosi deciso, grande partita!


----------



## hiei87 (28 Gennaio 2020)

Ci sono quelle 2-3 partite l'anno (non di più) in cui mi ricorda il giocatore per cui stravedevo ai tempi di Leverkusen. Evidentemente ha un problema di personalità. I colpi li avrebbe...
Basta vedere le punizioni. Uno non può dimenticarsi come si battono, e i piedi sono sempre quelli. Gli manca convinzione, evidentemente. Il problema, purtroppo, è che la personalità ce l'hai o non ce l'hai...


----------



## David Drills (28 Gennaio 2020)

Io alla turca gli ho sempre voluto bene, purtroppo al posto delle palle ha due sacchetti vuoti. E' uno di quei giocatori che in un contesto "esaltante" fa la differenza in positivo, mentre nei contesti deprimenti affonda.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Gennaio 2020)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> La brasiliana avrebbe fatto qualche colpo di suola e qualche colpo da circo inutile



ma che palle cambia disco e fai festa stasera.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Gennaio 2020)

pronti via apertura per l'uomo invisibile ma...
si riprende alla grande!!
gol di mulo, un paio di gran giocate e poi splendido gol.

ti vogliamo così nostro mitico cesso a pedali!!!

PS: forse da subentrante può dare qualcosa in più perchè fresco fisicamente. se inizia dall'inizio essendo così mozzarella si sgonfia sempre subito


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Gennaio 2020)

Oggi eroico, niente da dire


----------



## 1972 (28 Gennaio 2020)

speriamo di realizzare qualche spicciolo in pui' dopo questa prestazione. rimane na pippa senza appello pure dopo sta partita ( andate a rileggervi).....


----------



## Ruuddil23 (28 Gennaio 2020)

A me sinceramente non è dispiaciuto contro il Brescia, dove ho letto solo insulti. Ha fatto una bella apertura in occasione del gol. Per stasera invece non mi esalterei, ha sbagliato comunque tanto, compreso il tiro del primo gol. Il Torino poi è in condizioni pietose in questo periodo e per giunta aveva anche finito la benzina dal'80'. Sono curioso di vedere cosa farà Pioli domenica, per me lo mette centrale con Bonaventura a sinistra. Vediamo se finalmente svolta e diventa almeno un buon panchinaro per il futuro.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (29 Gennaio 2020)




----------



## Le Grand Milan (29 Gennaio 2020)

Per una sera almeno ho rivisto le sassate del Hakan del Bayer Leverkusen.


----------



## Goro (29 Gennaio 2020)

Ogni tanto indovina la partita, la prossima tra tre mesi


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Gennaio 2020)

Da subentrato ha già dimostrato di avere le qualità per entrare subito in partita, non è sicuramente una prima donna come altri.
Bravissimo stasera.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Gennaio 2020)

Io non mi schiodo dal mio parere.

O performa come un top-.player fino a fine campinato, oppure se ne va. Sentivo i soliti proclami quando segnò Suso su punizione.

Adesso la nostra mente è offuscata, ieri sera avrà anche fatto due goals, ma secondo me ha segnato Bonaventura, seguito da una tripletta di Ibrahimovic.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Febbraio 2020)

Bella partita di Kebab, quando ha gente che corre intorno riesce a ritagliarsi gli spazi giusti

Purtroppo a un certo punto, invece di mettere ordine e dare aria alla manovra, ha contribuito al disastro con palle perse e giocate improbabili


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Febbraio 2020)

ieri ha giocato anche benino... purtroppo è fisicamente inadeguato


----------



## Swaitak (10 Febbraio 2020)

è il giocatore piu emotivo della serie A


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Febbraio 2020)

Primo tempo "bene" nel secondo tempo è letteralmente scomparso. 
Lo ripeto da anni, con sta gente non si va da nessuna parte.


----------



## smallball (10 Febbraio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Primo tempo "bene" nel secondo tempo è letteralmente scomparso.
> Lo ripeto da anni, con sta gente non si va da nessuna parte.



concordo con te


----------



## Ruuddil23 (10 Febbraio 2020)

Anche nel primo tempo, tolto il palo, ha fatto le sue solite boiate.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Febbraio 2020)

Un giocatore emotivo ... allora facciamogli arrivare un cablogramma da Ergodan con l'obbligo di impegnarsi, pena l'eliminazione da parte dei servizi segreti turchi ...

Il punto è che è totalmente inadeguato. Anche nel primo tempo, a parte il palo, si è sentito nominare giusto quelle due o tre volte. E continuiamo ad insistere anche su questo, dopo Suso, dai.

Si vedeva lontano un kilometro pure più di due anni fa che questo va in barca alla prima difficoltà. Il classico giocatore che aiuta a sbagliare e fa sprofondare la squadra.

Ma mettiamo Brescianini o Maldini jr (no, Paquetà no, se no qui escono fuori i soliti e mi linciano) e facciamo almeno crescere i ragazzi, tanto la stagione è già bella che andata.


----------



## Lambro (10 Febbraio 2020)

Ieri nel primo tempo ha fatto ottime cose ma anche incredibili errori, uno gravissimo su un contropiede dove invece che darla in mezzo si è incaponito a testa bassa andandosi ad incagnare sulla destra, ha dribblato riuscendoci e ma si è fatto ribattere il tiro da un difensore.
Se l'avesse data in mezzo sarebbe stato praticamente gol.
Come detto da tutti, alterna belle giocate ad assenze che non ci possiamo permettere.
Semplicemente nel secondo tempo andava sostituito, il punto è che il cambio era Bonaventura eh


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Ieri nel primo tempo ha fatto ottime cose ma anche incredibili errori, uno gravissimo su un contropiede dove invece che darla in mezzo si è incaponito a testa bassa andandosi ad incagnare sulla destra, ha dribblato riuscendoci e ma si è fatto ribattere il tiro da un difensore.
> Se l'avesse data in mezzo sarebbe stato praticamente gol.
> Come detto da tutti, alterna belle giocate ad assenze che non ci possiamo permettere.
> Semplicemente nel secondo tempo andava sostituito, il punto è che il cambio era Bonaventura eh



Perfetto.
Primo tempo positivo ma con alcune scelte sbagliate, come spesso gli capita.
Il secondo tempo è sparito, lui e altri si sono consegnati al destino e il destino ha scritto la partita.


----------



## Manue (10 Febbraio 2020)

Molto molto deluso da lui ieri, molto.
La disfatta è iniziata per causa sua, si è ammutinato dai compiti che Pioli gli aveva assegnato.

La stragrande maggioranza pensa che a chiudere su Brozovic, in occasione del primo gol, dovesse essere Kessie, 
in realtà il compito di orbitare in zona del croato era del turco.
Se avesse rispettato le direttive, non avesse valutato con superficialità l'azione del primo gol, avremo evitato l'1-2 e tutto ciò che ne è conseguito.

Non voglio dire che avremmo vinto al 100%, ma sicuramente avremmo venduto cara la pelle, carissima.

Invece il suo ammutinamento ha avuto un effetto negativo sui compagni, 
Pioli era molto arrabbiato ieri sera proprio per questo.

Per me è stata la più grande delusione ieri, 
non bisogna mai e poi mai sottovalutare qualcosa nel calcio, mai.


----------



## Lambro (10 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Perfetto.
> Primo tempo positivo ma con alcune scelte sbagliate, come spesso gli capita.
> Il secondo tempo è sparito, lui e altri si sono consegnati al destino e il destino ha scritto la partita.



Peccato perchè ha giocate importanti, la sventola da fuori area quest'anno sembra averla sistemata per bene ad esempio, ma stranamente manca giocate sensate che dovrebbero essere nel suo dna, mi è tornato in mente anche quel clamoroso passaggio sbagliato di 18 metri con Ibra solo davanti al portiere.
Fa degli errori pazzeschi,probabilmente non ha il piede giusto per giocare con continuità a questi livelli, ma per ora sarebbe un gregario di buon livello se d'attorno avesse una squadra piu' rodata.
Capiamoci bene, solo fino a poco tempo fa il gioco del milan era tutto fatto di passeggetti orizzontali per liberare suso, il milan attuale è veramente diversissimo nel gioco offensivo, vorrei vedere il turco ben inserito in questi meccanismi.
Cmq per me basterebbe passare palla ad Ibra, sempre e comunque, per non sbagliare mai, non fa praticamente mai la cosa sbagliata, ieri solo un errore clamoroso con quel filtrante sbagliato per Kessie ma per il resto un giocatore che mi sembra sovrumano per quanto gioca con intelligenza calcistica.


----------



## Lambro (10 Febbraio 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Molto molto deluso da lui ieri, molto.
> La disfatta è iniziata per causa sua, si è ammutinato dai compiti che Pioli gli aveva assegnato.
> 
> La stragrande maggioranza pensa che a chiudere su Brozovic, in occasione del primo gol, dovesse essere Kessie,
> ...



Bisognerebbe capire quali erano le consegne sui corner, ma è facile che tu abbia ragione.
Ti do invece ragionissima sul fatto che si assenta troppo ,lo si vede gia' dallo sguardo che è uno non sempre centrato, questo avrebbe potuto fare una gran bella carriera se fosse stato diverso mentalmente.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Peccato perchè ha giocate importanti, la sventola da fuori area quest'anno sembra averla sistemata per bene ad esempio, ma stranamente manca giocate sensate che dovrebbero essere nel suo dna, mi è tornato in mente anche quel clamoroso passaggio sbagliato di 18 metri con Ibra solo davanti al portiere.
> Fa degli errori pazzeschi,probabilmente non ha il piede giusto per giocare con continuità a questi livelli, ma per ora sarebbe un gregario di buon livello se d'attorno avesse una squadra piu' rodata.
> Capiamoci bene, solo fino a poco tempo fa il gioco del milan era tutto fatto di passeggetti orizzontali per liberare suso, il milan attuale è veramente diversissimo nel gioco offensivo, vorrei vedere il turco ben inserito in questi meccanismi.
> Cmq per me basterebbe passare palla ad Ibra, sempre e comunque, per non sbagliare mai, non fa praticamente mai la cosa sbagliata, ieri solo un errore clamoroso con quel filtrante sbagliato per Kessie ma per il resto un giocatore che mi sembra sovrumano per quanto gioca con intelligenza calcistica.



Ibra è impressionante.
Non ha il cambio di passo palla al piede , come non ha l'esplosività dei bei tempi ma resta dominante fisicamente e col piede che si ritrova detta tempi e giocate.
In teoria è un 9 fisico ma in pratica è anche il regista offensivo.
Su calha mi trovi d'accordo, l'ho sempre definito inadeguato fisicamente perchè ho notato che quando ti aspetti da lui la giocata qualitativa sbaglia clamorosamente.
E' come se lo sforzo fisico gli annebbiasse la mente o se le gambe non gli consentissero di fare due cose buone di fila.
E cosi se viene fuori in dribbling poi sbaglia la scelta o il passaggio , se corre palla al piede poi sbaglia la giocata successiva.
Ti ripeto : potrebbe essere una questione fisica ma anche mentale.
Ieri ha giocato comunque un gran bel primo tempo, pur alternando cose buone a giocate incomprensibili.
Alla fine dobbiamo farne anche una questione di livello, è il livello che determina la grandezza.
Evidentemente calha è un giocatore discreto e come tale non possiamo chiedergli la continuità dentro al gioco del big.
Stesso discorso che per anni abbiamo fatto su suso.


----------



## Manue (10 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Bisognerebbe capire quali erano le consegne sui corner, ma è facile che tu abbia ragione.
> Ti do invece ragionissima sul fatto che si assenta troppo ,lo si vede gia' dallo sguardo che è uno non sempre centrato, questo avrebbe potuto fare una gran bella carriera se fosse stato diverso mentalmente.



Il primo gol non è nato da corner però...


----------



## Lambro (10 Febbraio 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Il primo gol non è nato da corner però...



Non diretto ma c'è stato il corner sul tiro di Lukaku finito fuori di poco e dopo qualche batti e ribatti è partito il cross deviato, o ricordo male?


----------



## Lambro (10 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ibra è impressionante.
> Non ha il cambio di passo palla al piede , come non ha l'esplosività dei bei tempi ma resta dominante fisicamente e col piede che si ritrova detta tempi e giocate.
> In teoria è un 9 fisico ma in pratica è anche il regista offensivo.
> Su calha mi trovi d'accordo, l'ho sempre definito inadeguato fisicamente perchè ho notato che quando ti aspetti da lui la giocata qualitativa sbaglia clamorosamente.
> ...



Esatto Diavolo, noi si pretende di cavare il sugo dalle rape ma il livello del turco è quello, con alti e bassi lo ha sempre dimostrato in carriera.
Datemi poi un turco che nella storia del calcio si sia mantenuto ad alti livelli, al momento ancora non esiste.
Nonostante da loro il calcio sia una religione eh.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Bisognerebbe capire quali erano le consegne sui corner, ma è facile che tu abbia ragione.
> Ti do invece ragionissima sul fatto che si assenta troppo ,lo si vede gia' dallo sguardo che è uno non sempre centrato, questo avrebbe potuto fare una gran bella carriera se fosse stato diverso mentalmente.



Se fosse stato diverso mentalmente e continuo con i piedi che ha sarebbe costano 100 milioni e probabilmente giocherebbe in Premier. 
Invece gioca nel Milan più sgangherato di sempre ed è costato a Mirabrutti 20 milioni.


----------



## Lambro (10 Febbraio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se fosse stato diverso mentalmente e continuo con i piedi che ha sarebbe costano 100 milioni e probabilmente giocherebbe in Premier.
> Invece gioca nel Milan più sgangherato di sempre ed è costato a Mirabrutti 20 milioni.



Esatto.


----------



## Albijol (10 Febbraio 2020)

Lui, Kessie e Conti se ne devono andare...poi FORSE torneremo a essere una squadra di calcio


----------



## Manue (10 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Non diretto ma c'è stato il corner sul tiro di Lukaku finito fuori di poco e dopo qualche batti e ribatti è partito il cross deviato, o ricordo male?



Io ricordo che è sceso Candreva sulla destra, rientrando poi ha tentato un tiro inguardabile in porta che è stato deviato da Theo, 
effetto a palombella raccolto al volo da Brozovic


----------



## Lambro (10 Febbraio 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Io ricordo che è sceso Candreva sulla destra, rientrando poi ha tentato un tiro inguardabile in porta che è stato deviato da Theo,
> effetto a palombella raccolto al volo da Brozovic



Rivedere gli highlights mi fa troppo male


----------



## Manue (10 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Rivedere gli highlights mi fa troppo male



Ti capisco, 
io ci sono rimasto malissimo, ero sicuro avremmo fatto un buon match, sicuro...

e il primo tempo era anche così...

mi son sentito tradito, ma forse ho sbagliato a credere che questa gente potesse reggere 90' con la testa


----------



## Albijol (10 Febbraio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se fosse stato diverso mentalmente e continuo con i piedi che ha sarebbe costano 100 milioni e probabilmente giocherebbe in Premier.
> Invece gioca nel Milan più sgangherato di sempre ed è costato a Mirabrutti 20 milioni.



20 milioni di troppo. Non capisco sinceramente i suoi tanti estimatori, pure qui nel forum


----------



## Lambro (10 Febbraio 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ti capisco,
> io ci sono rimasto malissimo, ero sicuro avremmo fatto un buon match, sicuro...
> 
> e il primo tempo era anche così...
> ...



Ho riguardato ora, con dolore.
Si vede solo il tiro di Candreva, io ricordavo che l'azione era iniziata pero' da un corner e poi proseguita, vabbè è la vecchiaia.
Evidentissimo come ci fossero gia' marcature completamente ad minchiam.
Castillejo che era a 15 metri da un solissimo Young in area sul secondo palo, passeggiante alla Suso, Kessie che fa densità in area molto schiacciato mentre Bennacer,non Calha, si perde completamente la zona di Brozovic guardandolo solo un attimino ma perdendone il controllo.


----------



## Manue (10 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Ho riguardato ora, con dolore.
> Si vede solo il tiro di Candreva, io ricordavo che l'azione era iniziata pero' da un corner e poi proseguita, vabbè è la vecchiaia.
> Evidentissimo come ci fossero gia' marcature completamente ad minchiam.
> Castillejo che era a 15 metri da un solissimo Young in area sul secondo palo, passeggiante alla Suso, Kessie che fa densità in area molto schiacciato mentre Bennacer,non Calha, si perde completamente la zona di Brozovic guardandolo solo un attimino ma perdendone il controllo.



No aspe, 
io dico Chala perché era il suo compito, quello di neutralizzare Brozovic, 
Bennacer doveva si alzarsi non appena la palla si è alzata, e coprire la mancanza del collega, 
ma le indicazioni di Pioli erano chiare... Chala su Brozovic sempre e comunque in fase difensiva... invece, troverai delle immagini a campo largo, si vede Chala che gli rimane dietro di un bel pò...

Per questo io ci rimango male, 
perché se hai un compito, devi portarlo a termine.


----------



## Goro (13 Febbraio 2020)

Sbaglia sempre scelta, ma come fa!

Super confusionario, soprattutto nel finale in copertura. In attacco monco, con cross sempre troppo bassi, punizioni troppo basse, verticalizzazioni poco incisive, quasi nulle. Con un altro giocatore di livello superiore al suo posto, oggi l'avremmo chiusa la partita probabilmente.


----------



## zamp2010 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Goro ha scritto:


> Sbaglia sempre scelta, ma come fa!
> 
> Super confusionario, soprattutto nel finale in copertura. In attacco monco, con cross sempre troppo bassi, punizioni troppo basse, verticalizzazioni poco incisive, quasi nulle. Con un altro giocatore di livello superiore al suo posto, oggi l'avremmo chiusa la partita probabilmente.



Ma lo dico da tempo


----------



## gabri65 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Meno male che stasera non era in campo, forse per questo non abbiamo perso.


----------



## Albijol (13 Febbraio 2020)

Goro ha scritto:


> Sbaglia sempre scelta, ma come fa!
> 
> Super confusionario, soprattutto nel finale in copertura. In attacco monco, con cross sempre troppo bassi, punizioni troppo basse, verticalizzazioni poco incisive, quasi nulle. Con un altro giocatore di livello superiore al suo posto, oggi l'avremmo chiusa la partita probabilmente.



Come fa? E' semplicemente una pippa cosmica. Spiace perché cmq si impegna, ma non si può andare avanti con lui e Kessie


----------



## ibracadabra9 (5 Luglio 2020)

molto più coinvolto e si vede.
per me ha ricevuto rassicurazioni importanti sul suo ruolo futuro in squadra dal tedesco e ci stà dando dentro.


----------



## Beppe85 (5 Luglio 2020)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> molto più coinvolto e si vede.
> per me ha ricevuto rassicurazioni importanti sul suo ruolo futuro in squadra dal tedesco e ci stà dando dentro.



È solo l'effetto Ibra. Chala nel vecchio e vero Milan pieno di campioni magari avrebbe giocato poco o per nulla ma sarebbe cresciuto molto.
Gli è bastato stare con ibra per capire come allenarsi e come migliorarsi. Qualcuno lo spieghi a Gazidis...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Luglio 2020)

Gli haters diranno che ha avuto fortuna sulla deviazione

Ma non è il Re della Balistica per nulla.....


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Luglio 2020)

Giampaolo stravedeva per calha eppure lo ha mai preso in considerazione come trequartista del suo 4-3-1-2.
Questo è uno dei tanti dubbi che mi porto dietro di quella folle gestione.
Possibile davvero che tutto il milan dovesse ruotare attorno a suso?? La teoria suso-centrica.
Comunque calha era e resta un centrocampista offensivo, non lo reputo un grandissimo profilo ma per quanto mi riguarda, come ho sempre detto, al milan ci può anche stare e può avere un senso.
Purchè non sia il fulcro del progetto, questo mai.


----------



## Mika (5 Luglio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Giampaolo stravedeva per calha eppure lo ha mai preso in considerazione come trequartista del suo 4-3-1-2.
> Questo è uno dei tanti dubbi che mi porto dietro di quella folle gestione.
> Possibile davvero che tutto il milan dovesse ruotare attorno a suso?? La teoria suso-centrica.
> Comunque calha era e resta un centrocampista offensivo, non lo reputo un grandissimo profilo ma per quanto mi riguarda, come ho sempre detto, al milan ci può anche stare e può avere un senso.
> Purchè non sia il fulcro del progetto, questo mai.



Calha è un giocatore che in Serie A ci può stare, ovviamente non è lui colui che può prendersi il Milan e riportarci in CL, ma non l'ho mai visto come prima causa del Milan degli ultimi tre anni. Perché anche negli scorsi anni se andate a controllare lo score stagionale qualcosa ha sempre dato. Se fosse costante non sarebbe da noi ma in qualche top club.


----------



## sunburn (5 Luglio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Giampaolo stravedeva per calha eppure lo ha mai preso in considerazione come trequartista del suo 4-3-1-2.
> Questo è uno dei tanti dubbi che mi porto dietro di quella folle gestione.
> Possibile davvero che tutto il milan dovesse ruotare attorno a suso?? La teoria suso-centrica.
> Comunque calha era e resta un centrocampista offensivo, non lo reputo un grandissimo profilo ma per quanto mi riguarda, come ho sempre detto, al milan ci può anche stare e può avere un senso.
> Purchè non sia il fulcro del progetto, questo mai.


Penso che talvolta venga criticato più duramente di quanto meriti proprio per il fatto che dovrebbe essere uno dei fari del nostro gioco, oltre al fatto che indossi un numero di maglia pesante.
Detto questo, son d'accordo con te: se vogliamo tornare ad ambire ai primi quattro posti, il turco deve essere un buon comprimario e nulla più. Fino a quando sarà uno dei fari della rosa, non potremo aspettarci altro che bazziccare nel centro classifica.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Luglio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Penso che talvolta venga criticato più duramente di quanto meriti proprio per il fatto che dovrebbe essere uno dei fari del nostro gioco, oltre al fatto che indossi un numero di maglia pesante.
> Detto questo, son d'accordo con te: se vogliamo tornare ad ambire ai primi quattro posti, il turco deve essere un buon comprimario e nulla più. Fino a quando sarà uno dei fari della rosa, non potremo aspettarci altro che bazziccare nel centro classifica.



Guarda, il capitolo chala è particolare e andrebbe approfondito.
Partiamo dal presupposto che da noi è arrivato con la nomea del 10 o comunque del centrocampista offensivo.
Nel 4-5-1 di gattuso (ancora oggi mi rifiuto di definire 4-3-3 un modulo con suso e calha da sotto punta) calha giocava o da presunto attaccante esterno o da mezz'ala.
Da sotto punta ha fatto decisamente male perchè non ha il rendimento, i numeri e la qualità dell'attaccante esterno.
Da mezz'ala si perdeva quando la gara era fisica e intensa per venire fuori quando le maglie si allargavano .

Calha è un centrocampista offensivo di discreta qualità ma dai limiti fisici e di testa palesi.
E' sgusciante e qualitativo ma pecca in potenza, a tal punto che quando deve fare una giocata intensa e prolungata spesso perde lucidità mentale e fisica, col risultato che sbaglia la seconda giocata. E' ancora negli occhi di noi tutti quando stramazza al suolo al minimo contatto anche solo nella protezione della palla o quando uscito da un dribbling perde coordinazione e si perde.
Ha una buona continuità però dentro al gioco regolare a due tocchi.
Non è un caso , a mio parere, se nel 4-2-3-1 ha trovato un senso perchè riesce ad esaltare ciò che gli viene meglio : fare il gioco regolare per poi accendersi di tanto in tanto, adeguatamente coperto dai due mediani alle sue spalle e aiutato delle punte là davanti.
In questo modulo e con questo tipo di gioco può avere un senso.
E qui torniamo alla spinosa questione del modulo e delle peculiarità dei singoli : ma per quanti mesi/anni abbiamo invocato un 4-2-3-1 di spallettiana memoria???
Calha(pur partendo delle volte da sx) tra le linee era ed è quello che per l'inter fu rafinha, credo il paragone sia calzante.

Ma eravamo tutti troppo persi e dediti a lodare il regno di suso.
E' bastato ibra a far crollare tutto il castello di carta.
Suso con ibra si è liquefatto, calha è rinato. Il turco non deve essere il fulcro del progetto ma ci può stare in rosa al pari di altri ragazzi che hanno qualcosa da dare.


----------



## Manue (5 Luglio 2020)

Bravo nel post lock down ad essere uno dei più in forma,
in questa rosa ci può stare,
in una rosa che ambisce a diventare la più forte, no. 

Sarebbe un giocatore da Fantacalcio se giocasse in squadra che se naviga a metà classifica non hanno pressioni.
Questo ragazzo si fa schiacciare dalla pressione, non a caso senza pubblico mentalmente è più sereno. 

Vedremo, spero per noi che invece abbia svoltato e stia maturando,
dal momento che starà nel Milan ancora qualche anno.


----------



## Lambro (5 Luglio 2020)

Mi sbaglierò ma l'assenza del pubblico ed i ritmi più bassi lo favoriscono moltissimo, lui è uno probabilmente molto insicuro e senza la pressione dagli spalti ne guadagna.
Cmq è sempre uno dei migliori, purtroppo sono d'accordissimo con la disamina che fa di lui [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION], perfetta, gli manca proprio qualcosa per essere un top, ma in ogni caso è un giocatore che ci sta alla grande in una rosa.


----------



## Molenko (5 Luglio 2020)

Secondo me ha beneficiato tanto anche dell'effetto Ibra: i due, a giudicare dal campo e dai social, vanno d'accordissimo.


----------



## Goro (5 Luglio 2020)

Ora è decisamente un giocatore utile rispetto a prima, certo però che continuare a vedere i suoi tiri sporchi che per fortuna vanno in porta non mi dà troppa speranza sul lungo termine


----------



## Milo (7 Luglio 2020)

Sto contando le cavolate che sta facendo anche oggi, al 60esimo siamo già a 5


----------



## Milo (7 Luglio 2020)

Anche adesso bel passaggio sisi


----------



## mil77 (7 Luglio 2020)

Milo ha scritto:


> Anche adesso bel passaggio sisi



Ma sul serio? Si vede che non sta bene, ma entrato lui abbiamo iniziato a tirare in porta


----------



## Beppe85 (7 Luglio 2020)

Milo ha scritto:


> Anche adesso bel passaggio sisi



Milo non ti offendere ma mi sa che stai sbagliando tutto. 2 passaggi illuminanti a Rebic. Spettacolo vero.


----------



## Milo (7 Luglio 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma sul serio? Si vede che non sta bene, ma entrato lui abbiamo iniziato a tirare in porta



In tutti i gol lui non c’è. Regali della Juve e assist di jack


----------



## Milo (7 Luglio 2020)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Milo non ti offendere ma mi sa che stai sbagliando tutto. 2 passaggi illuminanti a Rebic. Spettacolo vero.



Ragazzi io vi rispetto tutti ma su di lui non cambio idea, quando entra lo guardò con la lente, ammazza il gioco e sbaglia tantissimo.

Può fa un bel passaggio dopo 9 errori. Mi spiace per me è bocciato (da sempre)


----------



## Milo (7 Luglio 2020)

Ma avete visto anche voi o sono cieco io???? Non scherziamo dai..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Luglio 2020)

Meglio mezzo Kebab che un intero Movietà


----------



## Milo (7 Luglio 2020)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Meglio mezzo Kebab che un intero Movietà



Meglio nessuno dei due


----------



## mil77 (7 Luglio 2020)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma avete visto anche voi o sono cieco io???? Non scherziamo dai..



Io sinceramente non capisco come si faccia a godere nel criticare sempre x partito preso un giocatore della tua squadra. Nel post lockdown é sicuramente e oggettivamente uno dei 3 migliori del milan. Oggi che non stava in piedi ha mandato in porta rebic 2 volte, sul gol di kessie fa tunnel a cuadrado oltre a essere sempre presente nel lottare quando c'è da difendere...magari x l'odio che provi x lui riesci anche a dire che Paqueta é meglio...


----------



## Milo (8 Luglio 2020)

Ma quali sono le super giocate??? Un gol deviato e un assist positivo su 30 partite???

Ma le palle perse non le vede nessuno??? 

Ma se avessimo un trequartista decente come giocheremmo????

Vi siete abituati al marcio ragazzi.


----------



## sbrodola (8 Luglio 2020)

Io sono più dalla parte di Milo: la ratio errori/buone giocate pende ancora dalla parte degli errori.
Aspetto positivo è che non si ferma mai ed è sempre nel vivo del gioco, ma ehi, è il 10 del Milan e si incespica/sbaglia stop una volta su 3


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Luglio 2020)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Meglio mezzo Kebab che un intero Movietà



Ripeto di nuovo: in confronto ad Ansietà, Chala è il Seedorf 2002-2007.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (8 Luglio 2020)

Anche oggi partitona. Non sembra neanche lui.. voglia grinta testa... avesse segnato la punizione scattava la s.ega di gruppo del forum


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Luglio 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Anche oggi partitona. Non sembra neanche lui.. voglia grinta testa... avesse segnato la punizione scattava la s.ega di gruppo del forum



Non seghe reciproche, spero. Ad ognuno il suo.


----------



## Lambro (8 Luglio 2020)

Molta verve anche oggi, chi spera di rivedere Kakà è fuori strada, per ora è uno dei migliori e bisogna ammetterlo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Luglio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Molta verve anche oggi, chi spera di rivedere Kakà è fuori strada, per ora è uno dei migliori e bisogna ammetterlo.



.


----------



## hiei87 (8 Luglio 2020)

Quest anno sta facendo un'ottima stagione, poco da dire. Anche con Giampaolo era tra i meno peggio. L'anno scorso invece aveva fatto pena, ed era impossibile non ammetterlo.
Sicuramente non è un fenomeno, probabilmente non è all'altezza del numero che indossa (è forse per questo che quasi tutti li odiano), però non è nemmeno scarso come si dice. O sarà forse un caso che tutti gli allenatori che ha avuto l'hanno considerato imprescindibile, e anche Ibra sembra stimarlo sia dentro che fuori dal campo, cosa non da poco.
Resto convinto che gli faccia molto bene giocare senza pubblico. Spero comunque che questo filotto di partite giocate bene possa dargli quella sicurezza e quella fiducia in sè che da quando è al Milan gli è sempre mancata.


----------



## mil77 (8 Luglio 2020)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma quali sono le super giocate??? Un gol deviato e un assist positivo su 30 partite???
> 
> Ma le palle perse non le vede nessuno???
> 
> ...



Ti segnalo che il trequartista lo stanno facendo bonaventura o oggi rebic. Lui gioca terzo a sinistra


----------



## Milo (8 Luglio 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ti segnalo che il trequartista lo stanno facendo bonaventura o oggi rebic. Lui gioca terzo a sinistra



E come esterno ti sembra crossi bene??? O che sia un giocatore veloce??

No ragazzi non lo è


----------



## mil77 (8 Luglio 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Quest anno sta facendo un'ottima stagione, poco da dire. Anche con Giampaolo era tra i meno peggio. L'anno scorso invece aveva fatto pena, ed era impossibile non ammetterlo.
> Sicuramente non è un fenomeno, probabilmente non è all'altezza del numero che indossa (è forse per questo che quasi tutti li odiano), però non è nemmeno scarso come si dice. O sarà forse un caso che tutti gli allenatori che ha avuto l'hanno considerato imprescindibile, e anche Ibra sembra stimarlo sia dentro che fuori dal campo, cosa non da poco.
> Resto convinto che gli faccia molto bene giocare senza pubblico. Spero comunque che questo filotto di partite giocate bene possa dargli quella sicurezza e quella fiducia in sè che da quando è al Milan gli è sempre mancata.



Tutto vero quello che dici. Unica cosa sull'anno scorso ha giocato male sicuramente x colpa sua ma un po' anche perchè Gattuso gli faceva fare il quinto esterno a centrcampo....


----------



## mil77 (8 Luglio 2020)

Milo ha scritto:


> E come esterno ti sembra crossi bene??? O che sia un giocatore veloce??
> 
> No ragazzi non lo è



A me sembra che quando gioca nel suo ruolo fa quello che sa fare. E che nell'ultimo periodo con i suoi movimenti e con le verticalizzazioni é quello che manda in crisi le difese avversarie.


----------



## Milo (8 Luglio 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> A me sembra che quando gioca nel suo ruolo fa quello che sa fare. E che nell'ultimo periodo con i suoi movimenti e con le verticalizzazioni é quello che manda in crisi le difese avversarie.



Mi vuoi dire che non perde mai palla??? Stasera è anche cascato in terra col pallone


----------



## hiei87 (8 Luglio 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Tutto vero quello che dici. Unica cosa sull'anno scorso ha giocato male sicuramente x colpa sua ma un po' anche perchè Gattuso gli faceva fare il quinto esterno a centrcampo....



Sì. Ruolo assolutamente non suo, anche se nel finale della stagione precedente aveva fatto vedere buone cose. Il suo problema principale però è psicologico. Non è un caso che arrivato da noi abbia smesso di segnare su punizione. Eppure i piedi sono quelli, e non dovrebbe cambiare molto tra Itala e Germania. Se tornerà a segnare anche su punizione, sarà il segnale di ritrovata fiducia.


----------



## Clarenzio (8 Luglio 2020)

Non ha fisico e neppure chissà quale talento, ma entra sempre a partita in corso con la testa giusta.
Bravo Chala, stasera ti voglio bene!


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Luglio 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Io sinceramente non capisco come si faccia a godere nel criticare sempre x partito preso un giocatore della tua squadra. *Nel post lockdown *é sicuramente e oggettivamente uno dei 3 migliori del milan. Oggi che non stava in piedi ha mandato in porta rebic 2 volte, sul gol di kessie fa tunnel a cuadrado oltre a essere sempre presente nel lottare quando c'è da difendere...magari x l'odio che provi x lui riesci anche a dire che Paqueta é meglio...



perchè per me sono cambiati i ritmi che sono il suo vero limite.


----------



## mil77 (8 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> perchè per me sono cambiati i ritmi che sono il suo vero limite.



Può essere anche quello. X me influisce di più giocare senza pùbblico e non subire i mugugni della gente lo lascia più tranquillo


----------



## Nevergiveup (8 Luglio 2020)

Sicuramente i ritmi più bassi lo agevolano per le caratteristiche che ha, è indubbio che ha un ottima intelligenza calcistica, pecca di continuità da sempre questo è un grosso limite ma ad oggi se manca in campo al nostro gioco manca un ingranaggio importante.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Luglio 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Può essere anche quello. X me influisce di più giocare senza pùbblico e non subire i mugugni della gente lo lascia più tranquillo



io ho sempre pensato che fisicamente non ce la faccia e per questo sono portato a dire i ritmi. spesso l'ho visto fare un discreto 1o tempo per poi sparire al 50o.è proprio nel contrasto e nella tenuta che non c'è. poi ti fa anche il recupero difensivo apprezzabile perchè li non hai bisogno di una gran lucidità ma se devi fare un passaggio e sei stanco è finita... la posizione in campo incide anche, ala è un aborto tattico.
se fosse solo per il pubblico sarebbe forse la cosa più "guaribile" ma non credo sia così.


----------



## Djici (8 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io ho sempre pensato che fisicamente non ce la faccia e per questo sono portato a dire i ritmi. spesso l'ho visto fare un discreto 1o tempo per poi sparire al 50o.è proprio nel contrasto e nella tenuta che non c'è. poi ti fa anche il recupero difensivo apprezzabile perchè li non hai bisogno di una gran lucidità ma se devi fare un passaggio e sei stanco è finita... la posizione in campo incide anche, ala è un aborto tattico.
> se fosse solo per il pubblico sarebbe forse la cosa più "guaribile" ma non credo sia così.



D'accordo con te sul ruolo. 
L'ho criticato duramente. Molto molto spesso. 
Pero e innegabile che da trequartista faccia molto meglio che da esterno...per il semplice fatto che non è un ala. 
Non è capace di prendere palla, puntare l'uomo ogni volta e superarlo in velocità. 
Pero e molto aiutato ora con quei 2 instancabili treni che sono Theo e Rebic che sono capaci di fare quello che lui non può.
Poi a me continua a non esaltare, per esempio ieri non capisco chi dice che ci ha fatto svoltare... 
Ma è sotto gli occhi di tutti che sta migliorando. 
Ovviamente Jack non ha la tenuta atletica per fare 90 minuti, ma preferisco l'italiano.


----------



## gabri65 (8 Luglio 2020)

Sta giocando un po' meglio. Un po'.

Comunque memoria del tifoso milanista medio che dura al massimo due partite, non di più.

Questo c'ha un debito pubblico peggiore dell'Itaglia, in termini calcistici. Speriamo che migliori, ma non si possono aspettare i giocatori di questo tipo per oltre due anni. Inoltre senza Theo e Rebic dalla sua parte che fanno fuoco e fiamme vorrei proprio vedere.

Speriamo bene, se migliora e fa giocare meglio il Milan sono contento. Ma il voto da 4 a 8 non lo cambio così velocemente.


----------



## Alfabri (8 Luglio 2020)

E' migliorato perché gli viene chiesto di semplificare il suo gioco e fare lo "sparapalloni", come faceva in germania. In questo contesto ha un senso tecnico-tattico, anche ieri due-tre filtranti gustosi li ha tirati fuori.


----------



## zlatan (8 Luglio 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Non ha fisico e neppure chissà quale talento, ma entra sempre a partita in corso con la testa giusta.
> Bravo Chala, stasera ti voglio bene!



Mah io non sono d'accordo. Quando gioca lui, anche nei momenti bui e sono stati i la maggior parte purtroppo in questi 3 anni, ci ha sempre messo la garra, rincorre gli avversari, e tecnicamente è molto bravo. Io però sono ancora scottato dal finale di stagione del primo anno, dove si era ritrovato e sembrava il preludio a grandi cose, e poi è ripiombato nel baratro, per risalire da gennaio in poi finalmente nel suo ruolo. Se sto tedesco che pare lo conosca bene perchè lo voleva nella sua squadra, non lo rimette a fare il quarto di centrocampo ma lo lascia trequartista, l'anno prossimo potrebbe essere l'anno della svolta. Io a differenza di Paquetà, in lui ci credo ancora....


----------



## zlatan (8 Luglio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sta giocando un po' meglio. Un po'.
> 
> Comunque memoria del tifoso milanista medio che dura al massimo due partite, non di più.
> 
> ...



Theo ha smesso di giocare a gennaio purtroppo, Rebic il meglio lo sta dando da punta e non da laterale sinistro. Il rendimento di Chala dipende esclusivamente dal ruolo, sta giocando nel suo ruolo e rende. Poi si può discutere se ad un giocatore gli si può dare 2/3 anni di tempo anzi senza discutere sono d'accordo con te che non è possibile, ma in questi tempi di magra siamo stati costretti a tenercelo, chissà mai che ci torni utile.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Luglio 2020)

Kebabbaro mio, sei tutto fuorché un campione ma rispetto a Paccotà sei il Seedorf del quinquennio d’oro 2002-2007. Continua così Hakan!


----------



## Mika (15 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Kebabbaro mio, sei tutto fuorché un campione ma rispetto a Paccotà sei il Seedorf del quinquennio d’oro 2002-2007. Continua così Hakan!



E forse il giocatore che forse meglio ha svoltato, è passato dal non voler essere visto da noi e "metti Calha" qua nel forum.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Luglio 2020)

Beh su tre gol di ieri, un gol e due assist... 
Capisco che se li faceva Ibrahimovic si sarebbero sprecate non so quante parole e anche giustamente, però in questo Milan rinato per me è innegabile che ci sia molto di Calhanoglu.


----------



## Lambro (16 Luglio 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Beh su tre gol di ieri, un gol e due assist...
> Capisco che se li faceva Ibrahimovic si sarebbero sprecate non so quante parole e anche giustamente, però in questo Milan rinato per me è innegabile che ci sia molto di Calhanoglu.



Un assist e un gol, grande Cahla, se solo fosse più continuo dentro la partita. Nei ritmi post covid si trova bene, non dimentichiamoci però che sono condizioni fasulle, sappiamo tutti che manca di quel qualcosa troppo importante a questi livelli.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (16 Luglio 2020)

Giocatore molto umorale. Forse Ringhio lo scorso anno l'ha coccolato fin troppo, mentre Pioli gli sta dando delle responsabilità e a mio modo di vedere è la miglior dimostrazione di stima che si possa dare a un giocatore. Inoltre gioca in una posizione più adatta alle sue caratteristiche.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Luglio 2020)

Io onestamente non vedo chissà che doti in questo giocatore. Se arrivasse una offerta decente, lo spedirei per fare plusvalenza.


----------



## Goro (16 Luglio 2020)

Adesso è un giocatore, la domanda è sempre se durerà


----------



## egidiopersempre (16 Luglio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sta giocando un po' meglio. Un po'.
> 
> Comunque memoria del tifoso milanista medio che dura al massimo due partite, non di più.
> 
> ...



il meglio per me l'ha dato due anni fa verso la fine del campionato... d'accordo con te che è stato troppo discontinuo. L'anno scorso problemi anche personali, l'anno prima veniva da mesi di stop e in un campionato nuovo. Quindi qualche scusante l'aveva, non essendo cristiano ronaldo. Anche io non mi fido troppo, è un giocatore tecnico e in questo momento in cui c'è meno atleticità e più stanchezza conta di più chi sa trattare la palla. Vorrei vedere quando i ritmi si alzano e la fisicità anche in termini di 'presenza' contano di più. Vero anche che Pioli secondo me ha adottato piccoli accorgimenti pragmatici che hanno innalzato il rendimento di alcuni giocatori... come l'accoppiata Kessie - Bennacer a centrocampo e , appunto, la posizione di Calha. Premesso che un campione, ovviamente, non si fa influenzare dal fatto che venga messo nella sua mattonella oppure no. Fatte le somme, io lo terrei, a meno che arrivi una offerta molto allettante.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Luglio 2020)

Giocatore che secondo me soffre tanto le pressioni. In uno stadio vuoto, con un parafulmine come Ibra, si sente più tranquillo e riesce a giocare un buon calcio.

Il problema è che Ibra non ci sarà per sempre, e lo stadio non sarà per sempre vuoto.


----------



## mil77 (16 Luglio 2020)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Giocatore che secondo me soffre tanto le pressioni. In uno stadio vuoto, con un parafulmine come Ibra, si sente più tranquillo e riesce a giocare un buon calcio.
> 
> Il problema è che Ibra non ci sarà per sempre, e lo stadio non sarà per sempre vuoto.



Concordo anche per me più che i ritmi, soffre la pressione e lo stadio vuoto lo agevola. La speranza è che avendo trovato finalmente fiducia possa continuare così anche con la riapertura degli stadi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Luglio 2020)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Giocatore che secondo me soffre tanto le pressioni. In uno stadio vuoto, con un parafulmine come Ibra, si sente più tranquillo e riesce a giocare un buon calcio.
> 
> Il problema è che Ibra non ci sarà per sempre, e lo stadio non sarà per sempre vuoto.



Sono d'accordissimo, e non vale solo per lui.

Giusto supportare chi ora si impegna e gioca bene, ma occhio ai fuochi di paglia che poi assistiamo a incendi clamorosi e ci si rimane male...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Luglio 2020)

i suoi difetti li conosciamo bene, ma è un giocatore che in rosa ci sta. Per me è uno dei pochi degni di rinnovo insieme a Kessiè dei disastri mirabelliani. Anche perché non si può sempre spendere per nuovi cartellini, qualcuno bisogna anche rinnovarlo.


----------



## davoreb (16 Luglio 2020)

qualche mese fà quel tiro sarebbe finito vicino alla bandierina, il suo goal non era per niente facile.

purtroppo ci sono troppi fattori per capire veramente a cosa è dovuto questo miglioramento netto:
-Ibra
- Cambio posizione
- Stadio vuoto
- Ritmo più lento

forse un po' tutto.


----------



## davoreb (16 Luglio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> i suoi difetti li conosciamo bene, ma è un giocatore che in rosa ci sta. Per me è uno dei pochi degni di rinnovo insieme a Kessiè dei disastri mirabelliani. Anche perché non si può sempre spendere per nuovi cartellini, qualcuno bisogna anche rinnovarlo.



guarda fosse per me investirei tutto il budget su un centrale di difesa titolare ed una punta. Al massimo un centrocampista da mettere al posto di kessie se gli si stortano di nuovo i piedi.

giovani o vecchi vanno bene basta che siano con un minimo di esperienza internazionale e forti.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (16 Luglio 2020)

Cresciuto molto. 40milioni dall’inghilterra e tutti felici.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (19 Luglio 2020)

Anche oggi notevole. Facciamo 45 meloni


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Luglio 2020)

Sempre meglio. Deve continuare così anche quando riapriremo lo stadio, non dovrà più essere il pulcino bagnato di prima. Così vedrà anche lui che continuando in questo modo nessuno gli preferirà più dei giocatori da beach soccer come il pacco di Leotardo.


----------



## Molenko (19 Luglio 2020)

Contento per Hakan, non un campione, ma un giocatore che nel Milan può starci benissimo, che ti permette varie soluzioni sia nel modulo che nel modo di giocare, e che si è preso critiche eccessive in passato.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Luglio 2020)

Resta sempre quel senso di incompiuto quando lo si vede giocare però , come ho sempre detto, nella rosa del milan ci può stare e ora finalmente ha un senso tattico e tecnico.
A sua parziale discolpa il fatto che solo ora sta giocando nel suo ruolo, centrocampista centrale offensivo con libertà di svariare su tutto il fronte, dopo anni a fare la spola tra attaccante esterno e mezz'ala.
Farlo giocare da attaccante esterno/sotto punta è stato un delirio tattico e i numeri erano li a condannarlo.

Il 4-2-3-1 e tutti i moduli che sono legati direttamente al 4-4-2 negli ultimi anni da noi per i motivi più strani e più bizzarri sono sempre stati schifati .
Eppure la squadra ha sempre giocato bene con tale schieramento.
Incredibile a quale carissimo prezzo abbiamo pagato il regno di suso e la gestione di suso.
Incredibile.


----------



## sette (21 Luglio 2020)

bravo, continua così


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Luglio 2020)

Il primo assist per Ibra veramente al millimetro


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Luglio 2020)

Grande partita anche stasera. Kebabnoglu is on fire.


----------



## hiei87 (21 Luglio 2020)

Anche oggi due assist. Tra gol e assist, sta entrando in due gol a partita. Speriamo mantenga questa fiducia in sè stesso anche quando torneranno i tifosi.


----------



## Molenko (22 Luglio 2020)

Bene anche oggi. Ma a quanti assist è?


----------



## Pamparulez2 (22 Luglio 2020)

Sta giocando nel suo ruolo e... sta rendendomdi brutto.


----------



## admin (22 Luglio 2020)

I tanti miracoli di Dio Zlatan...


----------



## BossKilla7 (22 Luglio 2020)

Speriamo di fare il prossimo campionato senza tifosi


----------



## mil77 (22 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> I tanti miracoli di Dio Zlatan...



Beh oggi Zlatan deve ringraziare lui. Sopratutto il secondo assist tanta roba, il 90% dei giocatori avrebbe premiato il taglio di rebic, lui ha aspettato il momento giusto e scelto la giocata più difficile


----------



## admin (22 Luglio 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Beh oggi Zlatan deve ringraziare lui. Sopratutto il secondo assist tanta roba, il 90% dei giocatori avrebbe premiato il taglio di rebic, lui ha aspettato il momento giusto e scelto la giocata più difficile



Indubbiamente, ma mi riferivo al rendimento in generale, schizzato in alto dopo l'arrivo di Ibra. Il suo rendimento dal primo anno al pre Ibra ce lo ricordiamo tutti, no?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (22 Luglio 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Beh oggi Zlatan deve ringraziare lui. Sopratutto il secondo assist tanta roba, il 90% dei giocatori avrebbe premiato il taglio di rebic, lui ha aspettato il momento giusto e scelto la giocata più difficile



E' anche la posizione in campo e come si muove la squadra, chiaramente era fuori ruolo come esterno e non si era mai trovato nella situazione di fare un assist così. Certo ci vogliono anche due come Rebic e Ibra che fanno i movimenti giusti.


----------



## Zenos (22 Luglio 2020)

Ma avete visto quando si è districato in mezzo a due giocatori danzando sulla palla?Caressa e Bergomi hanno detto nulla l'avesse fatta Cristina una cosa del genere ne avrebbero parlato fino a fine partita.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Luglio 2020)

bene finalmente qualche buona prestazionecon continuità. speriamo non sia un caso post-covid. lo vedremo fare 2-3 mesi...
la posizione che ricopre adesso è l'unica che può tenere, come alcuni dicevano da anni e nessuno lo ha mai messo nel suo ruolo.


----------



## Igor91 (22 Luglio 2020)

Sicuramente i ritmi e la pressione è più bassa, ma ragazzi Chala sta sicuramente rinascendo.

Questa squadra ha bisogno di gente come Zlatan, spero in dirigenza lo abbiano capito.
Io farei di tutto per portare anche Thiago Silva e David Silva a casa, gente esperta, abituata a vincere.


----------



## koti (22 Luglio 2020)

Comunque quei 2 mesi all'anno in cui gioca bene sono ciclici, io non mi illudo sono sicuro tornerà a fare schifo.


----------



## Djerry (22 Luglio 2020)

koti ha scritto:


> Comunque quei 2 mesi all'anno in cui gioca bene sono ciclici, io non mi illudo sono sicuro tornerà a fare schifo.



Purtroppo sono molto scettico anch'io, fin dai tempi della Bundesliga in cui esattamente come ora illudeva per qualche mese e ripiombava negli abissi nel resto dell'anno.

Il guaio è che io ancora non gli vedo fare quelle cose che spostano totalmente il giudizio.
Verissimo, produce più assist e qualche inserimento in più, ma come potrebbe essere diversamente nell'attuale configurazione e nel 4231, in cui in tutto il mondo il trequarti di squadre almeno decorose viaggia in doppia cifra di gol e/o assist?

E' messo nelle condizioni ideali, con compagni ideali (Rebic + Ibra, con Theo che arriva a sinistra e due centrocampisti come Bennacer e Kessie a garantirgli filtro alle spalle) ed in un contesto speciale: eppure perde ancora troppi palloni, sbaglia molto spesso le scelte, vanifica conclusioni o situazioni a rimorchio, si prende pause, non risolve situazioni critiche.

Dal trequartista di un 4231 di una squadra da Champions mi aspetto molto di più, il fatto che sia meno cadaverico rispetto agli anni passati non è sufficiente e non dovrebbe appiattirci o accontentarci di qualche buon assist a campo aperto o qualche inserimento in più negli spazi di Ibra.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (25 Luglio 2020)

Ultimamente è mostruoso dai. Tanta roba...diesci!!


----------



## Molenko (25 Luglio 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Purtroppo sono molto scettico anch'io, fin dai tempi della Bundesliga in cui esattamente come ora illudeva per qualche mese e ripiombava negli abissi nel resto dell'anno.
> 
> Il guaio è che io ancora non gli vedo fare quelle cose che spostano totalmente il giudizio.
> Verissimo, produce più assist e qualche inserimento in più, ma come potrebbe essere diversamente nell'attuale configurazione e nel 4231, in cui in tutto il mondo il trequarti di squadre almeno decorose viaggia in doppia cifra di gol e/o assist?
> ...



Sono fondamentalmente d'accordo, fossi io nella dirigenza il salto di qualità lo pretenderei lì e terrei Castillejo a destra per un anno, ma sono sicuro che prenderemo qualcuno a destra e si punterà ancora su Calhanoglu, che comunque sta crescendo e il suo apporto, in termini di impegno e presenza nelle partite, lo ha sempre dimostrato, anche nei momenti più bui.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Luglio 2020)

L'ha messa!!! Gran gol.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Luglio 2020)

bravo kebab son felice di vedere che adesso da il suo contributo con continuità. con una buona offerta non è incedibile per me.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Luglio 2020)

Un kebabbaro decisamente forte, da quando è stato (finalmente!!!) messo a giocare nel suo stramaledetto ruolo e non adattato ovunque tranne che dove dovrebbe stare.


----------



## bmb (25 Luglio 2020)

Cosa fa la fiducia. Ora si che sta tirando le cannonate. Che sia questa la famosa balistica?


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (25 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Un kebabbaro decisamente forte, da quando è stato (finalmente!!!) messo a giocare nel suo stramaledetto ruolo e non adattato ovunque tranne che dove dovrebbe stare.



ha sempre avuto il piede buono, non so se sia il ruolo o Ibra che gli ha fatto ritornare la stima/sicurezza
nei propi mezzi, se rimane mi aspetto la consacrazione la prossima stagione, soprattutto con gli
stadi pieni che lui soffre, spesso prima si estraniava dal gioco x paura dei fischi, deve aumentare di
personalità e magari correre un pò di meno a centrocampo per essere più lucido in fase offensiva.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Un kebabbaro decisamente forte, da quando è stato (finalmente!!!) messo a giocare nel suo stramaledetto ruolo e non adattato ovunque tranne che dove dovrebbe stare.



scusa, ma era il tuo idolo rino che lo metteva sempre fuori posizione facendoci perdere la CL o sbaglio? no perchè ormai mi sembra di vivere in una dimensione parallela... mi becco del fazioso e poi...


----------



## gabri65 (25 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> scusa, ma era il tuo idolo rino che lo metteva sempre fuori posizione facendoci perdere la CL o sbaglio? no perchè ormai mi sembra di vivere in una dimensione parallela... mi becco del fazioso e poi...



Due settimane fa la situazione mi sembrava un po' differente circa questo qui. Due settimane che hanno cancellato due anni. Singolare.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> scusa, ma era il tuo idolo rino che lo metteva sempre fuori posizione facendoci perdere la CL o sbaglio? no perchè ormai mi sembra di vivere in una dimensione parallela... mi becco del fazioso e poi...



Non è il mio idolo, ho semplicemente detto che non ha fatto i disastri che gli imputano molti. Anche se preferisco di gran lunga il Milan sexy di adesso.

Per quanto riguarda Kebabnoglu, avevamo gli uomini per mettere in campo il modulo attuale, con Rino? Perché se avesse avuto la rosa attuale ti darei ragione.


----------



## Molenko (25 Luglio 2020)

Eh, ma Baghedà


----------



## gabri65 (25 Luglio 2020)

Che strano, qualcuno mi accusa di non essere milanista perché attacco qualche giocatore. Ma sembra uno sport diffuso.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Luglio 2020)

Kebab picante


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non è il mio idolo, ho semplicemente detto che non ha fatto i disastri che gli imputano molti. Anche se preferisco di gran lunga il Milan sexy di adesso.
> 
> *Per quanto riguarda Kebabnoglu, avevamo gli uomini per mettere in campo il modulo attuale, con Rino? Perché se avesse avuto la rosa attuale ti darei ragione*.



senza ombra di dubbio si. borini e castillejo hanno fatto la muffa in panchina. casti turca borini e una punta andava benissimo, ma anche panchinare turca e suso ogni tanto per borini e casti andava altrettanto bene.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> senza ombra di dubbio si. borini e castillejo hanno fatto la muffa in panchina. casti turca borini e una punta andava benissimo, ma anche panchinare turca e suso ogni tanto per borini e casti andava altrettanto bene.



Ah beh, se gli uomini erano Castillejo e soprattutto Borini...


----------



## Jino (25 Luglio 2020)

Comunque come dico da anni, degli acqusiti di Mirabelli e Fassone si salvano solo Kessie e Chala, per l'impegno sempre profuso e perchè se non altro hanno sempre fatto stagioni sufficenti, seppur ci si aspettasse di più da loro, sia chiaro. 

Comunque con tutti i suoi limiti il turco sta finendo la stagione con 8 gol e 8 assist in oco più di 30 gare, di fatto ha messo lo zampino quasi nel 30% dei nostri gol, mica poco.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ah beh, se gli uomini erano Castillejo e soprattutto Borini...



ah adesso è tornato il meglio suso di casticoso? cosa non si fa per portare avanti le proprie idee...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ah adesso è tornato il meglio suso di casticoso? cosa non si fa per portare avanti le proprie idee...



Castillejo è meglio del Suso che abbiamo visto quest’anno, senza dubbio. Gli altri anni era uno che i suoi 6/7 goal e 8 assist almeno te li garantiva, numeri che Casti si sogna. Adesso non c’è confronto, Suso è un ex calciatore.


----------



## Jino (25 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Castillejo è meglio del Suso che abbiamo visto quest’anno, senza dubbio. Gli altri anni era uno che i suoi 6/7 goal e 8 assist almeno te li garantiva, numeri che Casti si sogna. Adesso non c’è confronto, Suso è un ex calciatore.



Casti corre corre corre.....ma è troppo mediocre....al Milan servirebbe altro...Suso aldilà che voleva andarsene già in estate e giocasse demotivato, ormai ci aveva affossato in un modo di giocare che da anni non ci portava a nulla... Con Suso era impossibile pressare alto, giocare in velocità e con pochi tocchi... Suso era probabilmente il giocatore tecnicamente più bravo della rosa, ma il suo valore assoluto non ci portava da anni oltre il quinto posto.


----------



## LukeLike (25 Luglio 2020)

Tiettelo Eriksen


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Luglio 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Casti corre corre corre.....ma è troppo mediocre....al Milan servirebbe altro...Suso aldilà che voleva andarsene già in estate e giocasse demotivato, ormai ci aveva affossato in un modo di giocare che da anni non ci portava a nulla... Con Suso era impossibile pressare alto, giocare in velocità e con pochi tocchi... Suso era probabilmente il giocatore tecnicamente più bravo della rosa, ma il suo valore assoluto non ci portava da anni oltre il quinto posto.



Ma infatti è stato un bene liberarsene, anche perché costringeva la squadra a giocare con un solo modulo, castrando troppi giocatori che venivano messi fuori ruolo.


----------



## Raryof (25 Luglio 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Casti corre corre corre.....ma è troppo mediocre....al Milan servirebbe altro...Suso aldilà che voleva andarsene già in estate e giocasse demotivato, ormai ci aveva affossato in un modo di giocare che da anni non ci portava a nulla... Con Suso era impossibile pressare alto, giocare in velocità e con pochi tocchi... Suso era probabilmente il giocatore tecnicamente più bravo della rosa, ma il suo valore assoluto non ci portava da anni oltre il quinto posto.




Impensabile pensare di approcciare alla prossima stagione con Castillejo come punto fermo... lì bisogna intervenire e bisogna intervenire pure a centrocampo.
Calha è un buon giocatore ma non è fisicamente dominante, questo significa che quando il giocatore inciampa sul pallone qualche volta di troppo la sua prestazione diventa da 5 e così rimane, poi se ci avete fatto caso tantissime volte quando cercano di servirlo per un millesimo di secondo non riesce a raggiungere il pallone che mestamente finisce in fallo laterale o agli altri, ecco, non è sfiga, è che il giocatore corre tanto perché non può fare altro, ritmo, fisicità, non è roba per lui e se lo è lo è solo per 30 minuti a partita, poi il giocatore scompare dal campo.
Sono valutazioni molto spicce ma fanno capire perché spesso la forza d'urto degli avversari ci asfissia totalmente e non riusciamo a reagire in tempi rapidi, anche giocatori come Casti o l'ex calciatore Suso erano giocatori da palla ferma, da fiammata, ma per 70 minuti di partita è come giocare con l'uomo in meno perché fisicamente non reggono i soliti ritmi del calcio non pandemico.
Un sostituto di Calha, un titolare al posto di Casti, Tonali, una seconda punta e un TD, per giocare con Ibra serve gente che entri stabilmente in area, con questo assetto il turco e lo spagnolo in area ci entrano poco, se va bene ci va Rebic che però non può giocare ovunque.
Con Ibra anche i centrocampisti devono entrare in area.


----------



## Jino (25 Luglio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Impensabile pensare di approcciare alla prossima stagione con Castillejo come punto fermo... lì bisogna intervenire e bisogna intervenire pure a centrocampo.
> Calha è un buon giocatore ma non è fisicamente dominante, questo significa che quando il giocatore inciampa sul pallone qualche volta di troppo la sua prestazione diventa da 5 e così rimane, poi se ci avete fatto caso tantissime volte quando cercano di servirlo per un millesimo di secondo non riesce a raggiungere il pallone che mestamente finisce in fallo laterale o agli altri, ecco, non è sfiga, è che il giocatore corre tanto perché non può fare altro, ritmo, fisicità, non è roba per lui e se lo è lo è solo per 30 minuti a partita, poi il giocatore scompare dal campo.
> Sono valutazioni molto spicce ma fanno capire perché spesso la forza d'urto degli avversari ci asfissia totalmente e non riusciamo a reagire in tempi rapidi, anche giocatori come Casti o l'ex calciatore Suso erano giocatori da palla ferma, da fiammata, ma per 70 minuti di partita è come giocare con l'uomo in meno perché fisicamente non reggono i soliti ritmi del calcio non pandemico.
> Un sostituto di Calha, un titolare al posto di Casti, Tonali, una seconda punta e un TD, per giocare con Ibra serve gente che entri stabilmente in area, con questo assetto il turco e lo spagnolo in area ci entrano poco, se va bene ci va Rebic che però non può giocare ovunque.
> Con Ibra anche i centrocampisti devono entrare in area.



Nell'undici titolare sicuramente ci serve un terzino destro ed un'ala destra, poco ma sicuro. Poi chiaro che in mediana o nei centrali dietro non abbiamo alternative. Non so se abbia rinnovato, ma a me Willian del Chelsea per la capacità di saltare l'uomo è sempre piaciuto tanto.


----------



## Raryof (25 Luglio 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Nell'undici titolare sicuramente ci serve un terzino destro ed un'ala destra, poco ma sicuro. Poi chiaro che in mediana o nei centrali dietro non abbiamo alternative. Non so se abbia rinnovato, ma a me Willian del Chelsea per la capacità di saltare l'uomo è sempre piaciuto tanto.



Beh abbiamo l'ex allenatore della Fiorentina che conosce alla perfezione uno come Chiesa... a molti non piace perché segna poco, invece a me proprio per il fatto che sia un po' passato di moda fa pensare che potrebbe essere il momento giusto di puntare su un giocatore che per caratteristiche (anche se segna poco) ha sempre fatto al caso nostro.
Tonali e Chiesa anche per consolidare una base italiana di giovani forti, in teoria quelli più forti e con l'Europeo alle porte.
Ma voi ve lo immaginate Chiesa con Ibra o pensate che andiamo ancora in giro con Cutrone e Suso?
Bisogna solo capire se Paccotà potrà andare in direzione Firenze e se si potrà intavolare una trattativa reale per un giocatore che secondo me ci è sempre servito e se lo devi prendere lo prendi quando non fa sfracelli.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Luglio 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Nell'undici titolare sicuramente ci serve un terzino destro ed un'ala destra, poco ma sicuro. Poi chiaro che in mediana o nei centrali dietro non abbiamo alternative. Non so se abbia rinnovato, ma a me Willian del Chelsea per la capacità di saltare l'uomo è sempre piaciuto tanto.



Il terzino destro e l’ala destra servono assolutamente, infatti, detto e ridetto. Poi servono anche le alternative, che non abbiamo, ed è il vero problema.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (25 Luglio 2020)

Io non ci casco. Capita a tutti uno stato di grazia in cui ti entra tutto, ti riescono tutte le giocate, ogni tiro finisce all'incrocio dei pali e sembri un fenomeno.

Anche con Gattuso appena subentrato a Montella giocò benissimo per due mesi.

Anche Suso a settembre-ottobre sembrava Robben.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Castillejo è meglio del Suso che abbiamo visto quest’anno, senza dubbio. Gli altri anni era uno che i suoi 6/7 goal e 8 assist almeno te li garantiva, numeri che Casti si sogna. Adesso non c’è confronto, Suso è un ex calciatore.



suso fa vomitare da 3 anni


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> suso fa vomitare da 3 anni



Non è proprio così. Fa vomitare dal 2019 (da inizio anno 2019, intendo), prima il suo lo faceva, nulla di trascendentale ma non era il peso morto che poi è diventato. Nel 2018 nessuno, letteralmente nessuno, gli avrebbe preferito Gallinejo.


----------



## __king george__ (25 Luglio 2020)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Io non ci casco. Capita a tutti uno stato di grazia in cui ti entra tutto, ti riescono tutte le giocate, ogni tiro finisce all'incrocio dei pali e sembri un fenomeno.
> 
> Anche con Gattuso appena subentrato a Montella giocò benissimo per due mesi.
> 
> Anche Suso a settembre-ottobre sembrava Robben.



guarda Pjatek che tra genoa e milan ha avuto una stagione che sembrava Van Basten


----------



## Corpsegrinder (25 Luglio 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> guarda Pjatek che tra genoa e milan ha avuto una stagione che sembrava Van Basten



Massì, ci sono tanti giocatori che per un certo periodo sembravano dei fenomeni.


L'unica cosa da dire, però, è che di solito lo abbiamo fatto giocare come esterno sinistro, ruolo in cui oltretutto era praticamente un "doppione" di Suso, sulla stessa fascia di R.Rodriguez e Bonaventura. 

Giocando come trequartista nel 4231, in compagnia di giocatori veloci, le sue prestazioni potrebbero migliorare anche nella stagione successiva.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (25 Luglio 2020)

Milan-Atalanta, sintesi della partita di Hakan.

Dai dai dai che tra un pò la spacchiamo sta traversa!!


----------



## David Drills (25 Luglio 2020)

A me è sempre piaciuto e l'ho sempre difeso, al contrario di Susina. Ha sprecato due anni (e mezzo) di carriera giocando fuori ruolo, soprattutto con moduli e giocatori prettamente difensivi. Il 4231 è il suo ruolo, punto. Come di tanti altri giocatori della rosa, tra l'altro.


----------



## Molenko (25 Luglio 2020)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Tiettelo Eriksen


Ieri subito dopo il gol ho pensato “se lo avesse fatto il fenomeno danese questo gol, gli interisti avrebbero campato di rendita per 50 anni”.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non è proprio così. Fa vomitare dal 2019 (da inizio anno 2019, intendo), prima il suo lo faceva, nulla di trascendentale ma non era il peso morto che poi è diventato. Nel 2018 nessuno, letteralmente nessuno, gli avrebbe preferito Gallinejo.



infatti gattuso c'era a inizio 2019. 

comunque per me fa vomitare da 3 anni, opinioni.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> infatti gattuso c'era a inizio 2019.
> 
> comunque per me fa vomitare da 3 anni, opinioni.



A inizio 2019 mancava comunque un Rebic da mettere a sinistra. Io infatti l’ho detto tante volte che la rosa è migliorata quest’anno.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> A inizio 2019 mancava comunque un Rebic da mettere a sinistra. Io infatti l’ho detto tante volte che la rosa è migliorata quest’anno.



con giampaolo non sembrava, forse bastava un allenatore decente. comunque io chiudo... tanto siamo distanti e fuori tema.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> con giampaolo non sembrava, forse bastava un allenatore decente. comunque io chiudo... tanto siamo distanti e fuori tema.



Vabbè ma Giampaolo è fuori contesto, fuori gara... 

Lui avrebbe fatto lottare per il decimo posto anche il Milan di Ancelotti.


----------



## 7vinte (29 Luglio 2020)

Ultimamente è il Ronaldinho di Instanbul


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Luglio 2020)

Nocerinoglu.


----------



## pennyhill (30 Luglio 2020)

Non come adesso  ma già nelle stagioni precedenti i suoi numeri da febbraio in avanti crescevano.


----------



## Molenko (30 Luglio 2020)

'Calha to Ibra' connessione costante ormai. Molto contento per il ragazzo, se lo meritava un periodo del genere.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Luglio 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> 'Calha to Ibra' connessione costante ormai. Molto contento per il ragazzo, se lo meritava un periodo del genere.



Se non ricordo male aveva fatto bene anche nella stagione 2017/2018, sul finire della stagione. Non a questi livelli, però, anche perché non è mai stato impiegato nel suo vero ruolo come quest’anno. Speriamo si confermi con zio Zlatan.



pennyhill ha scritto:


> Non come adesso  ma già nelle stagioni precedenti i suoi numeri da febbraio in avanti crescevano.



Due anni fa, più che altro. Il 2018/2019 per Kebab è stato un disastro totale.


----------



## goleador 70 (31 Luglio 2020)

On Fireeee


----------



## Djici (31 Luglio 2020)

Io ve lo dico dal primo giorno che questo è forte 
(scherzo eh, questo l'ho detestato più di qualsiasi giocatore... Non tanto per quello che era veramente ma per quello che avrebbe dovuto essere... Doveva essere l'esterno sinistro Con gamba, dribbling e gol... E quel cesso di Mirabelli ha portato un trequartista !).

Speriamo che mantenga questo rendimento. 
Non ho molta fiducia in Hakan. Ma fino a quando ci sarà Ibra per me molti continueranno ad overperformare.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Luglio 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Io ve lo dico dal primo giorno che questo è forte
> (scherzo eh, questo l'ho detestato più di qualsiasi giocatore... Non tanto per quello che era veramente ma per quello che avrebbe dovuto essere... Doveva essere l'esterno sinistro Con gamba, dribbling e gol... E quel cesso di Mirabelli ha portato un trequartista !).
> 
> Speriamo che mantenga questo rendimento.
> Non ho molta fiducia in Hakan. Ma fino a quando ci sarà Ibra per me molti continueranno ad overperformare.



Infatti è per questo che è importante Ibra rimanga. Poi se torneremo in CL ci saranno i soldi e l’appeal per prendere giocatori di ben altro spessore.


----------



## Mika (2 Agosto 2020)

Statistiche del turco da quando è nel Milan.

129 presenze, 23 reti, 36 assist
Media punti del Milan con lui in campo: 1,80

Mi fa incavolare, ma assieme a Kessie è forse il secondo acquisto che Mirabelli ha azzeccato, 2 su 11 o erano di più?


----------



## Baba (2 Agosto 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Statistiche del turco da quando è nel Milan.
> 
> 129 presenze, 23 reti, 36 assist
> Media punti del Milan con lui in campo: 1,80
> ...



Ne ha azzeccati 3, dimentichi il pirata soffiato al Sunderland


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Agosto 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Statistiche del turco da quando è nel Milan.
> 
> 129 presenze, 23 reti, 36 assist
> Media punti del Milan con lui in campo: 1,80
> ...



Però ad esser pignoli ci sarebbe anche da dire che gli stessi che lo hanno comprato mai lo hanno schierato nel suo ruolo.
Il ragazzo ha giocato per anni da mezz'ala e attaccante esterno.
Forse è stato vittima anche lui di un progetto tecnico fallimentare nel suo complesso.

Non che ora sia un fenomeno ma almeno ha un buon rendimento , buoni numeri e gioca bene.
Lo so, sono i discorsi di sempre ma sono queste le contraddizioni che ci hanno bloccato.


----------



## Mika (2 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Però ad esser pignoli ci sarebbe anche da dire che gli stessi che lo hanno comprato mai lo hanno schierato nel suo ruolo.
> Il ragazzo ha giocato per anni da mezz'ala e attaccante esterno.
> Forse è stato vittima anche lui di un progetto tecnico fallimentare nel suo complesso.
> 
> ...



Hai ragione, solo nel post covid ha giocato nel suo ruolo e non ha fatto male. Ha giocato bene anche contro l'Atalanta, la Juventus, Napoli e Lazio. Probabilmente giocando fuori ruolo per mettere in campo Suso lo ha sfiduciato, l'arrivo di Ibra lo ha aiutato. Ma non mi sento di dire che è un acquisto nel nostro momento storico sbagliato.


----------



## Lo Gnu (18 Settembre 2020)

L'ho insultato e detestato tanto, ma effettivamente sono stato poco lucido nei suoi confronti e faccio mea culpa. Da quando è arrivato è stato impiegato come mezzala sinistra di copertura (ha corso tanto come un cavallo e spesso era poco lucido) ed esterno d'attacco a sinistra (un trequartista che giocava da ala!!) e per un brevissimo periodo anche regista (rendiamoci conto!). Ma quando è stato mai impiegato nel suo vero ruolo? Perché ci siamo accaniti tutti contro di lui quando la colpa che ha avuto è stata quella di sacrificarsi (e quindi sacrificare anche le sue qualità) in un ruolo non suo?

Ad oggi ho riscoperto un giocatore tecnicamente delizioso. L'unico dubbio che ho ad oggi su Chalanoglu è sulla sua personalità, non vorrei che con un ritorno del pubblico calassero le sue prestazioni. Fortunatamente c'è Ibra con lui, con cui ha anche stabilito un ottimo feeling. 

Forza Hakan


----------



## Kayl (18 Settembre 2020)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> L'ho insultato e detestato tanto, ma effettivamente sono stato poco lucido nei suoi confronti e faccio mea culpa. Da quando è arrivato è stato impiegato come mezzala sinistra di copertura (ha corso tanto come un cavallo e spesso era poco lucido) ed esterno d'attacco a sinistra (un trequartista che giocava da ala!!) e per un brevissimo periodo anche regista (rendiamoci conto!). Ma quando è stato mai impiegato nel suo vero ruolo? Perché ci siamo accaniti tutti contro di lui quando la colpa che ha avuto è stata quella di sacrificarsi (e quindi sacrificare anche le sue qualità) in un ruolo non suo?
> 
> Ad oggi ho riscoperto un giocatore tecnicamente delizioso. L'unico dubbio che ho ad oggi su Chalanoglu è sulla sua personalità, non vorrei che con un ritorno del pubblico calassero le sue prestazioni. Fortunatamente c'è Ibra con lui, con cui ha anche stabilito un ottimo feeling.
> 
> Forza Hakan



Calha è anche stato schierato trequartista da tutti gli allenatori precedenti a un certo punto e ha sempre deluso, sempre a caccia di piccioni. Semplicemente Pioli ha trovato il modulo giusto per metterlo nel suo ruolo e sfruttare la meglio le sue qualità, nel 4-3-1-2 il trequartista è il giocatore, insieme al centravanti, su cui si concentra il pressing avversario, quindi basta metterne uno fisso lì e sei a posto, se il giocatore non è molto forte. Tuttavia nel 4-2-3-1 Calhanoglu è libero sì di spaziare su tutto il fronte, ma ovunque va c'è sempre un compagno con cui dialogare, con cui anche invertire per pochi attimi la posizione e questo rende molto più difficile tenere una marcatura stabile su di lui. Oltre a questo giocare al centro di 5 giocatori permette sempre alternative di passaggio in velocità e gli rende più facile calciare alzando la testa, cosa che prima non faceva perché era talmente chiuso che tirava a testa bassa. Ora come ora Calha sa di avere dietro due giocatori che fanno un ottimo filtro e sulle fasce giocatori mobili con cui dialogare nello stretto, e davanti sua maestà che gli apre spazi e con cui si trova molto bene. Calhanoglu non è mai stato un giocatore lento di testa (e di gambe consequenzialmente) né un giocatore statico, anche da mezzala si muoveva tanto, ma a vuoto, mentre giocando lontano dalla porta spesso cercava la conclusione da lontano o doveva tentare di tirare con gli inserimenti, non il suo punto di forza. Per Pioli che ha sempre fatto del 4-2-3-1 il suo modulo preferito, Calha aveva le caratteristiche giuste.

Di fatto il centro nevralgico del gioco di questo schema sono i due mediani e il trequartista, ed è stato Pioli a "scoprire" i tre giocatori in quella posizione, perché Calha in sto schema non ci ha mai giocato, Kessie e Bennacer invece hanno sempre giocato in un centrocampo a tre con risultati altalenanti.


----------



## The P (18 Settembre 2020)

Vedo che molti fanno mea culpa, ma forse avete dimenticato che Hakan quando è arrivato non si reggeva in piedi, ma nel senso proprio letterale. Ad ogni tocco palla scivolava. Poi ci ha regalato un piccolo exploit ad ogni stagione, durato il tempo che è durato.

In generale, un buon calciatore. Un calciatore europeo, ma non un campione ne un fuoriclasse.

Una volta avrebbe avuto un ruolo alla Vogel, alla Tomasson, insomma un rincalzo di qualità.


----------



## Kayl (18 Settembre 2020)

The P ha scritto:


> Vedo che molti fanno mea culpa, ma forse avete dimenticato che Hakan quando è arrivato non si reggeva in piedi, ma nel senso proprio letterale. Ad ogni tocco palla scivolava. Poi ci ha regalato un piccolo exploit ad ogni stagione, durato il tempo che è durato.
> 
> In generale, un buon calciatore. Un calciatore europeo, ma non un campione ne un fuoriclasse.
> 
> Una volta avrebbe avuto un ruolo alla Vogel, alla Tomasson, insomma un rincalzo di qualità.



Assolutamente, fuori da sto modulo a mio avviso torna più dannoso che utile. Se sta stagione facesse benissimo, alla prossima lo venderei a peso d'oro e prenderei Eriksen dai letamai.


----------



## Raryof (18 Settembre 2020)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Calha è anche stato schierato trequartista da tutti gli allenatori precedenti a un certo punto e ha sempre deluso, sempre a caccia di piccioni. Semplicemente Pioli ha trovato il modulo giusto per metterlo nel suo ruolo e sfruttare la meglio le sue qualità, nel 4-3-1-2 il trequartista è il giocatore, insieme al centravanti, su cui si concentra il pressing avversario, quindi basta metterne uno fisso lì e sei a posto, se il giocatore non è molto forte. Tuttavia nel 4-2-3-1 Calhanoglu è libero sì di spaziare su tutto il fronte, ma ovunque va c'è sempre un compagno con cui dialogare, con cui anche invertire per pochi attimi la posizione e questo rende molto più difficile tenere una marcatura stabile su di lui. Oltre a questo giocare al centro di 5 giocatori permette sempre alternative di passaggio in velocità e gli rende più facile calciare alzando la testa, cosa che prima non faceva perché era talmente chiuso che tirava a testa bassa. Ora come ora Calha sa di avere dietro due giocatori che fanno un ottimo filtro e sulle fasce giocatori mobili con cui dialogare nello stretto, e davanti sua maestà che gli apre spazi e con cui si trova molto bene. Calhanoglu non è mai stato un giocatore lento di testa (e di gambe consequenzialmente) né un giocatore statico, anche da mezzala si muoveva tanto, ma a vuoto, mentre giocando lontano dalla porta spesso cercava la conclusione da lontano o doveva tentare di tirare con gli inserimenti, non il suo punto di forza. Per Pioli che ha sempre fatto del 4-2-3-1 il suo modulo preferito, Calha aveva le caratteristiche giuste.
> 
> Di fatto il centro nevralgico del gioco di questo schema sono i due mediani e il trequartista, ed è stato Pioli a "scoprire" i tre giocatori in quella posizione, perché Calha in sto schema non ci ha mai giocato, Kessie e Bennacer invece hanno sempre giocato in un centrocampo a tre con risultati altalenanti.



Un attacco che riesce a mandare in porta per 2 volte a partita (1 vs 1) un giocatore tecnicamente imbarazzante quando c'è da concludere come Samu è un attacco praticamente immarcabile.
Calha è un giocatore tecnico e come tutti i giocatori tecnici ha bisogno di avere sempre un compagno vicino con cui dialogare, lo stesso fa Ibra quando viene sulla trequarti, aprono gli spazi e permettono all'ala o al terzino di imbucarsi, questo non lo puoi fare se tecnicamente sei 0, devi avere della qualità sulla trequarti supportata da degli onesti guastatori in mediana, guastatori che però sanno come proteggere il pallone e guastatori che possono semplicemente pulire la giocata senza dover per forza fare 30 metri per portare il pallone in attacco come faceva Kessie fino all'anno scorso, ecco com'è cambiato il Milan, arriviamo in attacco col palleggio con pochi rischi, rischi che magari potremmo avere in fase d'uscita con Calabria o Gabbia, ma con la qualità a supporto i rischi sono sempre minimi, si rischia solamente quando si commette un mezzo errore e magari siamo scoperti.
Calha sta facendo quello che speravamo facesse quando lo abbiamo preso, il faro dell'attacco, cc offensivo, seconda punta, il fatto di essere stato messo in difficoltà per tutti questi anni in un ruolo non suo secondo me lo ha migliorato molto, sa che giocare come prima non lo farebbe incidere mentre in questo nuovo Milan riesce ad esprimersi al meglio perché gli altri col pallone tra i piedi parlano turco come lui.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Settembre 2020)

Hakan è ormai un leader di questa squadra, dopo Ibrahimovic.
Non sarà mai più il giocatore che era in Bundes, si è reinventato per la Serie A e lo sta facendo alla grande in questo modulo.


----------



## Goro (18 Settembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Hakan è ormai un leader di questa squadra, dopo Ibrahimovic.
> Non sarà mai più il giocatore che era in Bundes, si è reinventato per la Serie A e lo sta facendo alla grande in questo modulo.



Vero, avere Ibra vicino gli dà grande sicurezza. Mi piace pensare che il turco ne stia gioviando di questa amicizia, anche fuori dal campo.


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Settembre 2020)

Chala ha un pregio che è anche un difetto.

Abituato in un calcio frenetico come quello hai tempi del leverkusen, questa dote lo contraddistingue ancora oggi.

Ci sono momenti in cui devi capire se è il momento di rinculare di qualche metro alzare la testa è cercare con un lancio lungo e preciso( è lui in squadra e l'unico che ne e capace) e mettere il compagno che attacca la difesa alle spalle solo davanti al portiere. Pirlo lanciava e Lichtsteiner andava a fare gol.

Quando tira essendo frenetico su 10 volte la palla 8 volte va fuori, questo e un difetto che deve limare, la porta si deve centrare sempre perché può succedere di tutto se arriva nello specchio,altrimenti se va fuori l'azione è finita.

Deve poi anche capire quando è il momento di farsi fare fallo, cosa che non fa, va sempre dritto per dritto e spesso perde palla.

Ecco se riuscisse a limare questi difetti potrebbe essere decisivo in ogni partita anche più di ibra


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Settembre 2020)

da stracciare il patentino a quegli allenatori che lo han fatto giocare dappertutto tranne che nell'unica posizione dove è un giocatore di calcio.

si, mi riferisco proprio a quello BRAVINO che ci ha distrutto 2 anni di rinascita.

adesso vediamo se continua a giocare bene o se è solo un miglioramento passeggero


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Settembre 2020)

The P ha scritto:


> Vedo che molti fanno mea culpa, ma forse avete dimenticato che Hakan quando è arrivato non si reggeva in piedi, ma nel senso proprio letterale. Ad ogni tocco palla scivolava. Poi ci ha regalato un piccolo exploit ad ogni stagione, durato il tempo che è durato.
> 
> In generale, un buon calciatore. Un calciatore europeo, ma non un campione ne un fuoriclasse.
> 
> Una volta avrebbe avuto un ruolo alla Vogel, alla Tomasson, insomma un rincalzo di qualità.



non si reggeva in piedi perche era fermo a causa di una squalifica di 6 mesi


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Settembre 2020)

Per me è un Giocatore miracolato da Ibra.. è la versione di Nocerino/Boateng.


----------



## Lo Gnu (18 Settembre 2020)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Calha è anche stato schierato trequartista da tutti gli allenatori precedenti a un certo punto e ha sempre deluso, sempre a caccia di piccioni. Semplicemente Pioli ha trovato il modulo giusto per metterlo nel suo ruolo e sfruttare la meglio le sue qualità, nel 4-3-1-2 il trequartista è il giocatore, insieme al centravanti, su cui si concentra il pressing avversario, quindi basta metterne uno fisso lì e sei a posto, se il giocatore non è molto forte. Tuttavia nel 4-2-3-1 Calhanoglu è libero sì di spaziare su tutto il fronte, ma ovunque va c'è sempre un compagno con cui dialogare, con cui anche invertire per pochi attimi la posizione e questo rende molto più difficile tenere una marcatura stabile su di lui. Oltre a questo giocare al centro di 5 giocatori permette sempre alternative di passaggio in velocità e gli rende più facile calciare alzando la testa, cosa che prima non faceva perché era talmente chiuso che tirava a testa bassa. Ora come ora Calha sa di avere dietro due giocatori che fanno un ottimo filtro e sulle fasce giocatori mobili con cui dialogare nello stretto, e davanti sua maestà che gli apre spazi e con cui si trova molto bene. Calhanoglu non è mai stato un giocatore lento di testa (e di gambe consequenzialmente) né un giocatore statico, anche da mezzala si muoveva tanto, ma a vuoto, mentre giocando lontano dalla porta spesso cercava la conclusione da lontano o doveva tentare di tirare con gli inserimenti, non il suo punto di forza. Per Pioli che ha sempre fatto del 4-2-3-1 il suo modulo preferito, Calha aveva le caratteristiche giuste.
> 
> Di fatto il centro nevralgico del gioco di questo schema sono i due mediani e il trequartista, ed è stato Pioli a "scoprire" i tre giocatori in quella posizione, perché Calha in sto schema non ci ha mai giocato, Kessie e Bennacer invece hanno sempre giocato in un centrocampo a tre con risultati altalenanti.



Mah. Sarà, ma io non ricordo un Calhanoglu trequartista con Gattuso che ha sempre schierato il 4-3-3 e nemmeno con Montella (se non per un paio di partite forse con il 3-5-2 ma potrei anche sbagliarmi) che ha utilizzato lo stesso modulo. Non considero Giampaolo che non ci ha capito nulla. E comunque anche lo stesso Pioli inizialmente non usava il trequartista. Francamente prima del covid non ricordo un calhanoglu utilizzato trequartista per tipo 7-8 partite di fila.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Settembre 2020)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Mah. Sarà, ma io non ricordo un Calhanoglu trequartista con Gattuso che ha sempre schierato il 4-3-3 e nemmeno con Montella (se non per un paio di partite forse con il 3-5-2 ma potrei anche sbagliarmi) che ha utilizzato lo stesso modulo. Non considero Giampaolo che non ci ha capito nulla. E comunque anche lo stesso Pioli inizialmente non usava il trequartista. Francamente prima del covid non ricordo un calhanoglu utilizzato trequartista per tipo 7-8 partite di fila.



Beh diciamo che gattuso ha tutte le attenuanti del caso perchè aveva puntato su un altro modulo e aveva trovato una tenuta difensiva importante, ma giampaolo che giocava col 4-3-1-2 e ha provato nel ruolo di trequartista solo e soltanto suso davvero non ha scusanti.
Assurdo.
Folle.

Ha provato perfino borini mezz'ala e samu seconda punta ma non calha trequartista.
Quando a udine il progetto suso trequartista è naufragato ha cambiato perfino modulo ma mai mai mai provato calha nel suo ruolo.

Era uno dei miei cavalli di battaglia all'epoca perchè , a differenza di tanti, non vedevo paquetà trequartista.


----------



## David Drills (18 Settembre 2020)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Mah. Sarà, ma io non ricordo un Calhanoglu trequartista con Gattuso che ha sempre schierato il 4-3-3 e nemmeno con Montella (se non per un paio di partite forse con il 3-5-2 ma potrei anche sbagliarmi) che ha utilizzato lo stesso modulo. Non considero Giampaolo che non ci ha capito nulla. E comunque anche lo stesso Pioli inizialmente non usava il trequartista. Francamente prima del covid non ricordo un calhanoglu utilizzato trequartista per tipo 7-8 partite di fila.



Jean Paul addirittura voleva reinventare trequartista Suso, piuttosto che schierare trequartista quella che allora per molti di noi era "la turca". Rendiamoci conto.


----------



## Lo Gnu (18 Settembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Beh diciamo che gattuso ha tutte le attenuanti del caso perchè aveva puntato su un altro modulo e aveva trovato una tenuta difensiva importante, ma giampaolo che giocava col 4-3-1-2 e ha provato nel ruolo di trequartista solo e soltanto suso davvero non ha scusanti.
> Assurdo.
> Folle.
> 
> ...



Si certo era solo per rispondere al messaggio sopra. Era impensabile allora in quel 4 3 3 tornare al trequartista, ma era giusto per sottolineare come Calha giocasse comunque sempre in un ruolo non suo. Questo lo ha portato a fare prestazioni mediocri e si è beccato gli insulti di tutti, me compreso (non lo sopportavo insieme a Suso e Kessie') . Ma personalmente ero accecato troppo da quella mediocrità generale da rendermi conto che effettivamente il giocatore giocava male perché fuori ruolo, non perché fosse un bidone. 






David Drills ha scritto:


> Jean Paul addirittura voleva reinventare trequartista Suso, piuttosto che schierare trequartista quella che allora per molti di noi era "la turca". Rendiamoci conto.



E lo ha messo anche come regista, ricordo ancora i commenti di Pellegatti che ci sbavava dietro a questa intuizione . Comunque credo che, in linea generale, tutte le brutte prestazioni non verranno mai cancellate dagli occhi dei tifosi, anche se sta facendo delle buone prestazioni e anche se continuerà su questo standard (si spera e lo spero per noi) in futuro. Ho la netta impressione che non riuscirà a scrollarsi quest'etichetta di bidone.


----------



## mil77 (18 Settembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Beh diciamo che gattuso ha tutte le attenuanti del caso perchè aveva puntato su un altro modulo e aveva trovato una tenuta difensiva importante, ma giampaolo che giocava col 4-3-1-2 e ha provato nel ruolo di trequartista solo e soltanto suso davvero non ha scusanti.
> Assurdo.
> Folle.
> 
> ...



E Giampaolo aveva anche detto che x lui il trequartista é un attaccante e che Chala è un centrocampista e non poteva giocare li...


----------



## Kayl (18 Settembre 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> E Giampaolo aveva anche detto che x lui il trequartista é un attaccante e che Chala è un centrocampista e non poteva giocare li...



pensa, in un colpo solo diceva che Suso era un trequartista e un attaccante... Manco George Jung vendeva roba che consentiva certe idee...


----------



## David Drills (19 Settembre 2020)

Speriamo faccia una grande stagione sia in campionato che in Europa e di riuscire a venderlo l'anno prossimo a 50 milioni in Inghilterra. Ce lo vedrei bene all'Arsenal.


----------



## rossonerosud (19 Settembre 2020)

Comunque siamo scorretti nei confronti del turco se diciamo che ha iniziato a giocare bene con l'arrivo di ibra. Dal mio punto di vista ha iniziato a giocare bene da ottobre, con l'arrivo di Pioli. Ha fatto un ulteriore step con l'arrivo di ibra e uno step ancora superiore nel post lockdown. Lo vedo anche più "pieno" fisicamente, cosa che gli consente di tenere botta molto meglio, e ha un maggiore controllo della palla - non ha più quelle amnesie che gli facevano dimenticare la posizione della palla tra i piedi. Ormai siamo abituati a dire che i giocatori devono essere campioni già a 20 anni, ma prima non era così: Baresi e Zidane diventarono campioni proprio a 26 anni, e Luca Toni prima dei 26 anni era un ottimo giocatore da serie b. I primi tempi, Zidane in Italia sembrava un pacco. Ora, non dico che il turco diventerà un campione, questo mi pare quasi impossibile, però un ulteriore step di crescita che lo porti a diventare un giocatore importante a livello europeo, quello potrebbe farlo.


----------



## Igor91 (24 Settembre 2020)

Questa sera ci ha presi per mano e ci ha portati al terzo turno preliminare.

Ha giocato in maniera sublime, grandissimo Hakan.


----------



## smallball (24 Settembre 2020)

Senza Ibra si è preso la squadra sulle spalle...grandissimo


----------



## 7vinte (24 Settembre 2020)

Il Ronaldinho di Instanbul


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Settembre 2020)

Oggi ha dimostrato una classe mondiale.
Partita da 9, non ha sbagliato nulla e ci ha portati avanti letteralmente da solo.


----------



## Molenko (24 Settembre 2020)

Cedere e provuomere Paqueta titolare


----------



## Swaitak (24 Settembre 2020)

Grazie oggi ci hai salvati il didietro


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Settembre 2020)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Comunque siamo scorretti nei confronti del turco se diciamo che ha iniziato a giocare bene con l'arrivo di ibra. Dal mio punto di vista ha iniziato a giocare bene da ottobre, con l'arrivo di Pioli.



Ma già nel finale di stagione con Gattuso, nonostante la squadra in crisi, qualche segnale lo aveva dato. Il gol decisivo a Bergamo e quello a Firenze. E poi nell'ultima giornata con la Spal. Poi con Giampaolo decisivo contro il Brescia e nell'azione che ha procurato il rigore a Verona. La svolta definitiva per me contro il Torino in Coppa Italia a gennaio di quest'anno.


----------



## Jino (24 Settembre 2020)

Grande partita, finchè ha avuto benzina nelle gambe. Il ragazzo sta bene di testa e riesce ad esprimersi. Il suo gol al volo, l'avesse fatto Cristiano ci sarebbero copertine ovunque domani.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Settembre 2020)

Mostruoso. Da quando ha iniziato a giocare nel suo ruolo non lo fermi più. Se questo dimostrerà continuità anche col pubblico diventerà ufficialmente un TOP player. Ma TOP sul serio.


----------



## koti (25 Settembre 2020)

Se continua con gol e assist in ogni partita occhio anche al rinnovo, sicuramente qualche squadra proverà a prenderlo a zero.


----------



## PoloNegativo (25 Settembre 2020)

Il potenziale si era già visto nella seconda parte della prima stagione da noi, quando era costantemente il migliore in campo. Poi ha ripreso a giocare male per 1 anno/1 anno e mezzo fino all’arrivo di Pioli e Ibra... Il suo problema è sempre stato mentale. Ibra è probabile che l’abbia aiutato molto ma, a differenza di Nocerino, qui il talento c’è, e quindi non sarebbe giusto dare merito solo a Ibra.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Settembre 2020)

Prego il Signore che continui così e si stabilizzi...mi sta piacendo tantissimo


----------



## davoreb (25 Settembre 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Grande partita, finchè ha avuto benzina nelle gambe. Il ragazzo sta bene di testa e riesce ad esprimersi. Il suo gol al volo, l'avesse fatto Cristiano ci sarebbero copertine ovunque domani.



se cristiano avesse fatto i due goal di ieri di cala + l'assist di tacco starebbero già preparando i DVD della partita. tre giocate da campione.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (26 Settembre 2020)

Come tanti qui sul forum che seguono il calcio internazionale eravamo un po sconcertati dalle performance del turco. Il ragazzo ammirato al Bayer sembra sparito. Poii messo nelle buone condizioni cioé tre quartista, Hakan è letteralmente esploso. Poverino ragazzo ,quando giocava come mezzala correva dapertutto ma era stremato in zona gol. 

Oggi con il lavoro pazzesco fatto da Francky e Benny il nostro 10 ci regala delle giocate di alta scuola. Non ci sono tanti giocatori che possono segnare due gol cosi differenti : una sassata di sinistro da 22 metri e un tiro al volo con un coefficiente di difficoltà altissimo. Per fare che il pallone non si alza devi avere un caviglia "bloquée" ma anche una fiducia che raggiunge le stelle. Un gol raro.

Poi non si sottolinea spesso ma il ragazzo ha una condizione fisica pazzesca, corre e rincorre gli avversari fino al 95simo minuto.
Ero stracontento del suo acquisto oggi lo sono di piu.


----------



## 7vinte (27 Settembre 2020)

Bravo!


----------



## Lambro (27 Settembre 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Come tanti qui sul forum che seguono il calcio internazionale eravamo un po sconcertati dalle performance del turco. Il ragazzo ammirato al Bayer sembra sparito. Poii messo nelle buone condizioni cioé tre quartista, Hakan è letteralmente esploso. Poverino ragazzo ,quando giocava come mezzala correva dapertutto ma era stremato in zona gol.
> 
> Oggi con il lavoro pazzesco fatto da Francky e Benny il nostro 10 ci regala delle giocate di alta scuola. Non ci sono tanti giocatori che possono segnare due gol cosi differenti : una sassata di sinistro da 22 metri e un tiro al volo con un coefficiente di difficoltà altissimo. Per fare che il pallone non si alza devi avere un caviglia "bloquée" ma anche una fiducia che raggiunge le stelle. Un gol raro.
> 
> ...



Anche oggi decisivo finchè la squadra ha voluto giocare propositivamente, è totalmente in sicurezza ed è un giocatore tornato definitivamente ai livelli del Bayer, se non meglio da quel che ricordo.


----------



## Mika (28 Settembre 2020)

Giampaolo un anno fa "Calhanoglu non può giocare da trequartista, non ha le caratteristiche. Il trequartista può farlo solo Suso"

Il Maestro...


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Settembre 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Giampaolo un anno fa "Calhanoglu non può giocare da trequartista, non ha le caratteristiche. Il trequartista può farlo solo Suso"
> 
> Il Maestro...



10 Partite e sarà disoccupato come Montella.

Il maestro.


----------



## egidiopersempre (28 Settembre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Chala con Diaz si amalgono male.
> 
> Diaz si accentra spesso togliendo spazio e intasando il centro, questo non va bene, altrimenti hakan va in difficoltà.



pioli ha chiesto agli esterni di accentrarsi ieri... o meglio, a partire da fuori e poi entrare nel campo, a quanto pare. O è una situazione contingente o devono imparare a non pestarsi i piedi.


----------



## Pit96 (28 Settembre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Chala con Diaz si amalgono male.
> 
> Diaz si accentra spesso togliendo spazio e intasando il centro, questo non va bene, altrimenti hakan va in difficoltà.



Infatti Diaz dovrebbe essere il sostituto di Calhanoglu.

Ieri comunque il turco ha fatto una partita "normale", niente di eccezionale. Dovrà anche rifiatare. Speriamo di chiudere in fretta la partita col Rio Ave per farlo riposare un po', anche se con lo Spezia dovremmo cavarcela.
La sosta quest'anno ci farà bene. Facciamo riprendere fiato ad alcuni giocatori e aspettiamo i rientri degli infortunati


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Settembre 2020)

Chala comunque si amalgama male con Diaz portato spesso ad accentrarsi e ad intassare il centro, togliendo campo e spazio ad Hakan


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Settembre 2020)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Infatti Diaz dovrebbe essere il sostituto di Calhanoglu.
> 
> Ieri comunque il turco ha fatto una partita "normale", niente di eccezionale. Dovrà anche rifiatare. Speriamo di chiudere in fretta la partita col Rio Ave per farlo riposare un po', anche se con lo Spezia dovremmo cavarcela.
> La sosta quest'anno ci farà bene. Facciamo riprendere fiato ad alcuni giocatori e aspettiamo i rientri degli infortunati



Non ha giocato ai suoi livelli vero, hakan per rendere al meglio ha bisogno spazio e compagni che attaccano l'area senza palla.


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Settembre 2020)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> pioli ha chiesto agli esterni di accentrarsi ieri... o meglio, a partire da fuori e poi entrare nel campo, a quanto pare. O è una situazione contingente o devono imparare a non pestarsi i piedi.


Vero quello che dici.

Ma ci sono momenti e momenti per accentrarsi, se la palla viaggia lateralmente uno degli esterni deve sempre accentrarsi e attaccare l'area.

Se invece c'è il giro palla gli esterni o almeno uno farebbe meglio ad non attaccare larea, primo per dare ampiezza, secondo per non intasare inutilmente il centro, causando non pochi problemi ad chala che ha bisogno di spazio per rendere al meglio


----------



## egidiopersempre (28 Settembre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Vero quello che dici.
> 
> Ma ci sono momenti e momenti per accentrarsi, se la palla viaggia lateralmente uno degli esterni deve sempre accentrarsi e attaccare l'area.
> 
> Se invece c'è il giro palla gli esterni o almeno uno farebbe meglio ad non attaccare larea, primo per dare ampiezza, secondo per non intasare inutilmente il centro, causando non pochi problemi ad chala che ha bisogno di spazio per rendere al meglio


infatti... seguire le indicazioni ma interpretandole in maniera corretta senza pestarsi i piedi.


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Settembre 2020)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> infatti... seguire le indicazioni ma interpretandole in maniera corretta senza pestarsi i piedi.


Per come attacca l'area L'Atalanta e unica, a volte si ritrovano in 4 nel area piccola e non sai neanche come ci sono arrivati...sembrano invisibili e poi te li trovi li.

Ecco far vedere qualche video dei Bergamaschi potrebbe essere molto istruttivo


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Quando è andato sul dischetto a tempo scaduto ho sentito tutto il peso del mondo come fossi al suo posto. Grazie, Hakan!


----------



## hiei87 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Oggi ha giocato male, quantomeno per i suoi standard recenti, però sembra aver fatto definitivamente il salto di qualità a livello di personalità. Due rigori pesantissimi tirati in maniera glaciale. Prima se la sarebbe fatta sotto.


----------



## bmb (2 Ottobre 2020)

Grandissimo solo per i rigori, perché ha giocato la partita del 2020.


----------



## mil77 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Quando è andato sul dischetto a tempo scaduto ho sentito tutto il peso del mondo come fossi al suo posto. Grazie, Hakan!



Vero oggi non ha giocato bene. Ma al 120 dopo il fischio dell'arbitro é andato subito a prendersi il pallone. Sta dimostrando di essere cresciuto anche a livello di personalità


----------



## Pit96 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Oggi sembrava il vecchio Calhanoglu, quello che non faceva una cippa. 
Sul rigore però ci ha salvato


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Ottobre 2020)

Pessima partita, ma freddissimo sui rigori decisivi, l'anno scorso li avrebbe sbagliati


----------



## 7vinte (4 Ottobre 2020)

Ha cambiato la partita


----------



## Mika (4 Ottobre 2020)

E' diventato qualcosa di incredibile, insostituibile ad oggi... spacca la partita.


----------



## Lambro (4 Ottobre 2020)

Fondamentale, non puoi fare a meno di lui, nonostante cmq Diaz abbia giocato bene nel primo tempo, con alcune belle iniziative stoppate solo da falli da ammonizione.
Ma il Cahla odierno è realmente un tuttocampista inarrivabile.


----------



## Swaitak (4 Ottobre 2020)

è assurdo dirlo dopo 3 anni ma dopo Ibra c'è lui


----------



## Beppe85 (4 Ottobre 2020)

Incredibile ma se continua così si merita la 10.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Ottobre 2020)

Gli haters di Kebabnoglu stanno vivendo un incubo.


----------



## Rivera10 (4 Ottobre 2020)

Che dire? La grande promessa del calcio mondiale sta pian piano avverandosi. Speriamo continui così.E' il nostro farò!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Ottobre 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Che dire? La grande promessa del calcio mondiale sta pian piano avverandosi. Speriamo continui così.E' il nostro farò!



Speriamo sia il nostro faro, non il nostro “farò”, altrimenti continuerebbe ad essere una promessa non mantenuta.

Scherzi a parte, Gianni, corre voce che, al Policlinico di Milano, abbiano ben altro a cui pensare che il Coronavirus: nella fattispecie, non sanno più come, dove e quando inserire i nuovi trapianti di fegato che, a quanto pare, da fine Giugno ad oggi, stanno diventando una realtà endemica per gli haters di Kebabnoglu. 



Mika ha scritto:


> Giampaolo un anno fa "Calhanoglu non può giocare da trequartista, non ha le caratteristiche. Il trequartista può farlo solo Suso"
> 
> Il Maestro...



De sta ceppa unta...


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Ottobre 2020)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Incredibile ma *se continua così si merita la 10*.



Brividi lungo la schiena....


----------



## Route66 (5 Ottobre 2020)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Incredibile ma se continua così si merita la 10.



Beppe e se per caso ripercorresse la stessa strada del Genio Savicevic?
All'inizio anche per lui non furono proprio rose e fiori....
Sperem!!


----------



## malos (5 Ottobre 2020)

Toh mettere i giocatori nei loro ruoli naturali funziona, strano eh.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Ottobre 2020)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Beppe e se per caso ripercorresse la stessa strada del Genio Savicevic?
> All'inizio anche per lui non furono proprio rose e fiori....
> Sperem!!



Ehi, ehi, ehi... mo’ non esageriamo eh, raga.


----------



## Masanijey (5 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ehi, ehi, ehi... mo’ non esageriamo eh, raga.



Esatto! Non scherziamo con i sentimenti


----------



## Rivera10 (5 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Speriamo sia il nostro faro, non il nostro “farò”, altrimenti continuerebbe ad essere una promessa non mantenuta.
> 
> Scherzi a parte, Gianni, corre voce che, al Policlinico di Milano, abbiano ben altro a cui pensare che il Coronavirus: nella fattispecie, non sanno più come, dove e quando inserire i nuovi trapianti di fegato che, a quanto pare, da fine Giugno ad oggi, stanno diventando una realtà endemica per gli haters di Kebabnoglu.
> 
> ...



Già, speriamo continui così. Se mantiene questi standard di rendimento per me è giocatore da top ten nel ruolo. Evidentemente sta maturando e sta confermando le premesse di inizio carriera.


----------



## Rivera10 (5 Ottobre 2020)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Beppe e se per caso ripercorresse la stessa strada del Genio Savicevic?
> All'inizio anche per lui non furono proprio rose e fiori....
> Sperem!!



Eh Dejan era un giocatore fenomenale. Lo capisci subito da come scendeva in campo che partita avrebbe fatto. Se indolente era un giocatore regalato agli avversari, ma se in giornata, apriti cielo...


----------



## bmb (5 Ottobre 2020)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Beppe e se per caso ripercorresse la stessa strada del Genio Savicevic?
> All'inizio anche per lui non furono proprio rose e fiori....
> Sperem!!



Se leggo un'altra volta un paragone simile, uso la lametta che ho già preparato qui vicino.


----------



## Route66 (5 Ottobre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Se leggo un'altra volta un paragone simile, uso la lametta che ho già preparato qui vicino.



No dai non volevo metterti in agitazione!!
Ho avuto la fortuna di vederlo diverse volte il Genio a S.Siro ma all'inizio della sua avventura al Milan sono state più le tribune e le panchine(e gli insulti...) che le partite giocate mai poi è cambiato tutto anche perchè sui trattava di ben altro Milan.
Spero che Chala ripercorra la sua strada ovviamente ai suoi livelli che non saranno mai quelli del Genio!


----------



## Beppe85 (5 Ottobre 2020)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Beppe e se per caso ripercorresse la stessa strada del Genio Savicevic?
> All'inizio anche per lui non furono proprio rose e fiori....
> Sperem!!



In alcune cose in effetti me lo ricorda però è molto presto.
Contentissimo che stia giocando bene e l'ho sempre difeso però... deve farsi perdonare quasi 2 anni a vuoto.


----------



## Gekyn (5 Ottobre 2020)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> In alcune cose in effetti me lo ricorda però è molto presto.
> Contentissimo che stia giocando bene e l'ho sempre difeso però... deve farsi perdonare quasi 2 anni a vuoto.







Non dico quando farà un gol del genere, ma anche solo pensarlo.....si potrà paragonarlo....


----------



## Goro (5 Ottobre 2020)

A quando un bel rinnovo a 10 milioni?


----------



## Beppe85 (5 Ottobre 2020)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Non dico quando farà un gol del genere, ma anche solo pensarlo.....si potrà paragonarlo....



Savicevic era chiamato "il genio" proprio perché faceva cose che oggettivamente era persino complicato arrivare a capirle.
Quel gol ne è il massimo esempio. 
Non credo che calha potrà mai arrivare a tanto però... esattamente come accadde a savicevic... nel primo periodo anche i tifosi non lo capivano e in tanti lo hanno massacrato anche se poi, di fatto, ha giocato per 2 anni fuori ruolo, con schifo suso accentratore del gioco e senza una vera punta centrale. Ora se non altro gioca dove può esprimersi al meglio e quando c'è ibra la situazione migliora anche di più perché ibra è alto, grosso, tecnico e tiene su di sé sempre 2 avversari.
Come detto sempre qua qualche mese fa... la 10 forse nn la meriterà mai del tutto ma non è scarso, anzi. Vai Calha! Spacca tutto!


----------



## gabri65 (5 Ottobre 2020)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Savicevic era chiamato "il genio" proprio perché faceva cose che oggettivamente era persino complicato arrivare a capirle.
> Quel gol ne è il massimo esempio.
> Non credo che calha potrà mai arrivare a tanto però... esattamente come accadde a savicevic... nel primo periodo anche i tifosi non lo capivano e in tanti lo hanno massacrato anche se poi, di fatto, ha giocato per 2 anni fuori ruolo, con schifo suso accentratore del gioco e senza una vera punta centrale. Ora se non altro gioca dove può esprimersi al meglio e quando c'è ibra la situazione migliora anche di più perché ibra è alto, grosso, tecnico e tiene su di sé sempre 2 avversari.
> Come detto sempre qua qualche mese fa... la 10 forse nn la meriterà mai del tutto ma non è scarso, anzi. Vai Calha! Spacca tutto!



Di traverse e porte, a Milanello ne ha spaccate da sempre, a quanto diceva qualcuno.


----------



## rossonero71 (5 Ottobre 2020)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Non dico quando farà un gol del genere, ma anche solo pensarlo.....si potrà paragonarlo....



Gol memorabile,con portiere consenziente.


----------



## Mika (17 Ottobre 2020)

Oramai il nostro 10 sta diventando una certezza. Ha trovato il suo posto tattico.


----------



## Kayl (17 Ottobre 2020)

Molto bene oggi, un rinnovo a 4 milioni per me si può tranquillamente fare, ma che non si osi cambiare modulo, avere tutte queste alternative di passaggio è una manna dal cielo per uno come lui che si muove di continuo e gioca con la testa alta.


----------



## Beppe85 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Oggi si è fatto un numero incredibile.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (17 Ottobre 2020)

ma questo dove ***.. e stato per 2 anni? ..si è trasformato da Bertolacci in Rivera, dietro a Ibra è 
qualcosa di magico..


----------



## Igor91 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Giocstore sublime... Rinnovare ieri! Se proprio dobbiamo perderlo, che sia per 60-70 M dal PSG di turno.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (17 Ottobre 2020)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Giocstore sublime... Rinnovare ieri! Se proprio dobbiamo perderlo, che sia per 60-70 M dal PSG di turno.



e invece no.. se punti in alto deve rimanere, dopo 2 anni di scempio ora che fa la differenza rinnovi e ne fai
un punto cardine della squadra, puoi anche prenderne 300 di milioni ma non è la politica giusta per tornare
ad alti livelli, poi chiaro che se a elliott non frega nulla di tornare grandi ma guarda al bilancio del propio
portafoglio domani te lo impacchetta x 40 milioni..


----------



## Igor91 (17 Ottobre 2020)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> e invece no.. se punti in alto deve rimanere, dopo 2 anni di scempio ora che fa la differenza rinnovi e ne fai
> un punto cardine della squadra, puoi anche prenderne 300 di milioni ma non è la politica giusta per tornare
> ad alti livelli, poi chiaro che se a elliott non frega nulla di tornare grandi ma guarda al bilancio del propio
> portafoglio domani te lo impacchetta x 40 milioni..



Ma tu hai sicuramente ragione, però intanto rinnoviamo, poi si vede.


----------



## Alfred Edwards (18 Ottobre 2020)

Ottimo oggi. Partita davvero difficile e ha fatto delle grandi belle cose. Davvero bene!


----------



## hiei87 (18 Ottobre 2020)

Oggi prestazione alla Boban. Qualità, ma anche quantità quando serviva. In questo momento non ci sono molti interpreti del ruolo migliori di lui, e quelli che ci sono non possiamo permetterceli, quindi sarebbe importante rinnovare.


----------



## Alfred Edwards (18 Ottobre 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Oggi prestazione alla Boban. Qualità, ma anche quantità quando serviva. In questo momento non ci sono molti interpreti del ruolo migliori di lui, e quelli che ci sono non possiamo permetterceli, quindi sarebbe importante rinnovare.



Ad oggi è imprescindibile.. Speriamo duri.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (18 Ottobre 2020)

Gli ha fatto clic il
Cervello. È diventato un giocatorone.


----------



## gemy (18 Ottobre 2020)

chiedo scusa a mirabelli aveva portato buoni giocatori 
dobbiamo esaltare i nostri giocatori e non sempre sminuirli ieri abbiamo dominato a centrocampo


----------



## admin (18 Ottobre 2020)

C'è un Calhanoglu avanti Ibra e un Calhanoglu dopo Ibra. E la differenza si vede.


----------



## egidiopersempre (18 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> C'è un Calhanoglu avanti Ibra e un Calhanoglu dopo Ibra. E la differenza si vede.



con Ibra ha svoltato. Ora quando è con lui gioca da 10, senza da 8.


----------



## mil77 (18 Ottobre 2020)

Ieri nel primo tempo è stato immarcabile, da solo a mandato in tilt difesa e centrocampo dell'Inter. Nel secondo tempo a sinistra, ha aiutato Theo ad arginare Hakimi che difatti si è spento.


----------



## davoreb (18 Ottobre 2020)

Sarà meglio rinnovare a 5 prima che qualcuno cominci a guardare i risultati del Milan e gliene offra 7-8.


----------



## Kayl (18 Ottobre 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ieri nel primo tempo è stato immarcabile, da solo a mandato in tilt difesa e centrocampo dell'Inter. Nel secondo tempo a sinistra, ha aiutato Theo ad arginare Hakimi che difatti si è spento.



L'errore grave di Conte è stato mettere Vidal e Brozovic a fare i mediani dimenticando che quelli non sanno proprio fare quel ruolo, infatti la differenza fondamentale tra Barella e Calhanoglu è stata che il primo era francobollato da Kessie e Bennacer, il secondo era sempre da solo.


----------



## Lambro (18 Ottobre 2020)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Sarà meglio rinnovare a 5 prima che qualcuno cominci a guardare i risultati del Milan e gliene offra 7-8.



Si perchè Eriksenn prende proprio quelli ed al momento non c'è paragone tra i due.


----------



## sipno (18 Ottobre 2020)

Incredibile sto giocatore.

Oggi è davvero un TOP nel suo ruolo ed in Italia penso che nessuno abbia qualcuno a lui superiore o pari.

Non mi nascondo e nei suoi primi 2 anni gli ho bestemmiato di tutto, ma ha saputo farmi ricredere.

Un tempo quando gli arrivava palla temevo che la perdesse... e la perdeva.

Ora quando la prende so che avverrà qualcosa di buono...

grande Cal! Ottimo schiaffo!


----------



## emamilan99 (18 Ottobre 2020)

Ormai una certezza, da quando è stato messo trequartista le ha zzeccate tutte. Altro che mezzala o esterno come ha giocato nei due anni e mezzo precedenti


----------



## aklos (26 Ottobre 2020)

stasera la rabbia è tanta...ma.....

avete notato quanto cavolo è migliorato nell'esecuzione dei corner?
adesso ad ogni corner siamo pericolosissimi, li tira super taglienti, difficilissimi per il portiere.
stasera:

palo di kjaer
colpo di testa di kessie con miracolo di mirante
romagnoli al 95esimo...ancora non capisco come non l'abbia messa dentro

un anno fa non li tirava così...affatto....


----------



## Kayl (26 Ottobre 2020)

aklos ha scritto:


> stasera la rabbia è tanta...ma.....
> 
> avete notato quanto cavolo è migliorato nell'esecuzione dei corner?
> adesso ad ogni corner siamo pericolosissimi, li tira super taglienti, difficilissimi per il portiere.
> ...



Si è messo a calciarli come calcia in porta su punizione.


----------



## Pit96 (1 Novembre 2020)

Non è la prima partita che non mi convince. E il dubbio che ritorni quello che era negli anni scorsi c'è sempre. 
Oggi disastroso, non ne ha azzeccata una. 
Speriamo che si riprenda, perché altrimenti è meglio mettere Diaz a questo punto


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Novembre 2020)

Il rischio che con 3/4 partite cannate torni a deprimersi c'è ed è reale. Da valutare bene una possibile vendita


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Novembre 2020)

Oggi prestazione di pre-Covidiana memoria.
7 milioni.........


----------



## Lo Gnu (1 Novembre 2020)

Non è stato brillante come nelle ultime partite ma non è stato nemmeno disastroso come leggo. Partita da 6, ha comunque fatto lavoro sporco. Poi ci sta che non faccia sempre partite da campione eh


----------



## danjr (1 Novembre 2020)

Quanto vorrebbe di stipendio!?


----------



## bmb (1 Novembre 2020)

Speriamo lo United non ci ripensi. Di sicuro è l'ultimo per cui mi strapperei i capelli.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (2 Novembre 2020)

è stato chiaramente rimesso in campo senza che abbia recuperato a dovere dal problema alla caviglia.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (2 Novembre 2020)

sono spesso stato uno dei (pochi) difensori di Hakan quando imperversava la moda "perché non gioca Paquetà" ma rimango della mia idea. Un più che buon giocatore, che in rosa ci sta eccome, ma che non potrà mai essere un trascinatore. Ora, se per il rinnovo chiede veramente 7 milioni tanti saluti, ma anche a 5 milioni sinceramente lo saluterei volentieri. Penso valga intorno ai 3,5/4 non di più. Non è uno dei fondamentali a mio avviso e la società dovrà seriamente ponderare una sua uscita, e, peraltro, penso che sia esattamente quello che sta succedendo ora.


----------



## Djerry (2 Novembre 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> sono spesso stato uno dei (pochi) difensori di Hakan quando imperversava la moda "perché non gioca Paquetà" ma rimango della mia idea. Un più che buon giocatore, che in rosa ci sta eccome, ma che non potrà mai essere un trascinatore. Ora, se per il rinnovo chiede veramente 7 milioni tanti saluti, ma anche a 5 milioni sinceramente lo saluterei volentieri. Penso valga intorno ai 3,5/4 non di più. Non è uno dei fondamentali a mio avviso e la società dovrà seriamente ponderare una sua uscita, e, peraltro, penso che sia esattamente quello che sta succedendo ora.



Ti quoto completamente.

E come detto nel topic su Eriksen, forse sottovalutiamo il potenziale vergognoso ed altissimo che c'è nel giocare in quel ruolo centrale ed in quel modo nel nostro 4231, tra Rebic, Leao ed ovviamente Ibra, con terzini che salgono e danno ampiezza in quel modo ed una barriera sontuosa rappresentata dai due centrocampisti.
Già Diaz, con tutti i suoi limiti, ci sta dando indicazioni inequivocabili in tal senso.

Fare 0 gol e 0 assist in 6 partite per un trequartista centrale in quel contesto e con la squadra che gioca e segna in quel modo, è un dato struggente ed inaccettabile.

Mi odieranno i suoi estimatori, ma per quanto gli riconosca l'oggettiva crescita anche a livello personale, Hakan è un miracolato dal sistema, dai compagni intorno e da Ibra.
Ed anche se sembra assurdo, il ruolo di giocatore alle spalle di Ibra è uno di quelli in cui c'è più margine per crescere con altri interpreti.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Novembre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ti quoto completamente.
> 
> E come detto nel topic su Eriksen, forse sottovalutiamo il potenziale vergognoso ed altissimo che c'è nel giocare in quel ruolo centrale ed in quel modo nel nostro 4231, tra Rebic, Leao ed ovviamente Ibra, con terzini che salgono e danno ampiezza in quel modo ed una barriera sontuosa rappresentata dai due centrocampisti.
> Già Diaz, con tutti i suoi limiti, ci sta dando indicazioni inequivocabili in tal senso.
> ...



La penso anche io come te però non scordiamo il contesto tattico particolare e cosa implica la presenza di ibra in campo.
Con lo svedese in campo funziona sempre meglio la figura del figlioccio che non la prima donna che può levar luce e protezione tattica a ibra.
Oltretutto ibra può indirizzare il pressing ma non gli possiamo certo chiedere di inseguire un avversario.
Il nostro calcio oggi è totale per 10/11 e indirizzato da ibra.

Quindi no al rinnovo a cifre folli per hakan ma non lo so nemmeno se un principe del centrocampo come eriksen possa avere la sua esaltazione da sottopunta di ibra.
Ma sicuramente esiste sul mercato di meglio di entrambi.


----------



## Djerry (2 Novembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La penso anche io come te però non scordiamo il contesto tattico particolare e cosa implica la presenza di ibra in campo.
> Con lo svedese in campo funziona sempre meglio la figura del figlioccio che non la prima donna che può levar luce e protezione tattica a ibra.
> Oltretutto ibra può indirizzare il pressing ma non gli possiamo certo chiedere di inseguire un avversario.
> Il nostro calcio oggi è totale per 10/11 e indirizzato da ibra.
> ...



Di sicuro serve una caratteristica fondamentale per l'interpretazione di quel ruolo, che poi è quello che riconosco ad Hakan e che fai notare tu in primis: il dinamismo e l'interscambio.

Che non vuol dire tanto essere veloci (cosa che il turco infatti non è), ma vuol dire sapersi muovere in più direzioni sulla trequarti anche trovandosi all'occorrenza al posto dell'esterno (cosa che viene naturale a Calhanoglu), a venire in mezzo ai centrocampisti per il giro palla da dietro (benino ma meglio il danese), ad inserirsi verso l'area (cosa in cui Hakan è cresciuto ma che non sarà mai il suo pezzo forte), oltre ad un po' di sacrificio in fase di non possesso (bene per l'impegno Calha, meno bene come presenza fisica e reale consistenza al contrasto).

Quindi i dubbi su Eriksen sono legittimi, anche se francamente quello che ricordo io sapeva eccome (e forse meglio del nostro) inserirsi con tempi e tecnica negli spazi lasciati da Kane.
Però quello che stiamo vedendo da un anno è scoraggiante a livello atletico e fisico, quindi lascerei in effetti ad altri la scommessa. Tanto più con tutto il ben di Dio giovane e completo che si può trovare con ancora un po' di sano scouting di Paolo e soci.


----------



## egidiopersempre (2 Novembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La penso anche io come te però non scordiamo il contesto tattico particolare e cosa implica la presenza di ibra in campo.
> Con lo svedese in campo funziona sempre meglio la figura del figlioccio che non la prima donna che può levar luce e protezione tattica a ibra.
> Oltretutto ibra può indirizzare il pressing ma non gli possiamo certo chiedere di inseguire un avversario.
> Il nostro calcio oggi è totale per 10/11 e indirizzato da ibra.
> ...



quoto e applaudo


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Novembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La penso anche io come te però non scordiamo il contesto tattico particolare e cosa implica la presenza di ibra in campo.
> Con lo svedese in campo funziona sempre meglio la figura del figlioccio che non la prima donna che può levar luce e protezione tattica a ibra.
> Oltretutto ibra può indirizzare il pressing ma non gli possiamo certo chiedere di inseguire un avversario.
> Il nostro calcio oggi è totale per 10/11 e indirizzato da ibra.
> ...



Non a caso chi è che andava bene con Ibra in quel ruolo? Boateng e Robinho


----------



## emamilan99 (2 Novembre 2020)

Ieri non mi è piaciuto tanto, ha riposato in el e mi aspettavo di più


----------



## Jackdvmilan (2 Novembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Ieri non mi è piaciuto tanto, ha riposato in el e mi aspettavo di più



Ieri è stato proprio il peggiore secondo me. Sembrava esausto, ma come hai detto bene tu in EL aveva fatto riposo...


----------



## sipno (2 Novembre 2020)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ieri è stato proprio il peggiore secondo me. Sembrava esausto, ma come hai detto bene tu in EL aveva fatto riposo...



Per me il peggiore è stato Theo.
Cal non ha giocato bene ma la sua utilità l'ha data


----------



## Jackdvmilan (2 Novembre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Per me il peggiore è stato Theo.
> Cal non ha giocato bene ma la sua utilità l'ha data



Effettivamente se la giocano si


----------



## Maravich49 (2 Novembre 2020)

Rinnovo a 3,5/4/4,5 massimo, oltre tanti saluti... 7 è follia.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (2 Novembre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Di sicuro serve una caratteristica fondamentale per l'interpretazione di quel ruolo, che poi è quello che riconosco ad Hakan e che fai notare tu in primis: il dinamismo e l'interscambio.
> 
> Che non vuol dire tanto essere veloci (cosa che il turco infatti non è), ma vuol dire sapersi muovere in più direzioni sulla trequarti anche trovandosi all'occorrenza al posto dell'esterno (cosa che viene naturale a Calhanoglu), a venire in mezzo ai centrocampisti per il giro palla da dietro (benino ma meglio il danese), ad inserirsi verso l'area (cosa in cui Hakan è cresciuto ma che non sarà mai il suo pezzo forte), oltre ad un po' di sacrificio in fase di non possesso (bene per l'impegno Calha, meno bene come presenza fisica e reale consistenza al contrasto).
> 
> ...



quoto e non vorrei essere noioso e fare il contabile ma 7 milioni netti sono 13 milioni all'anno di costi per un suo eventuale rinnovo. Con 13 milioni ti vai a prendere un giocatore da 35/40 milioni + 3 netti di stipendio all'estero (in un quinquennale costerebbe esattamente 13 milioni) che in epoca Covid sono una cifra per andarsi a prendere un giovane top. Certo sono scelte che andranno oculate da parte della società, il rischio downgrade c'è ma penso che questo Milan da ora in poi debba pensare al top, a inserire giocatori con potenziale di livello assoluto per giocarsi la Champions. E Hakan, va benissimo in questo Milan, ma ha limiti notevoli che hai già sottolieato, al partire dal dinamismo e dalla giocata nello stretto.


----------



## Goro (5 Novembre 2020)

Non sarà mai un giocatore da 7 milioni, nelle difficoltà nessuna giocata illuminante


----------



## Kayl (8 Novembre 2020)

Il vomito.


----------



## Albijol (8 Novembre 2020)

Io mai salito sul carro della turca... E MAI CI SALIRO'


----------



## Swaitak (8 Novembre 2020)

questo mi sa che ha gia firmato, finiti i 3 mesi magici


----------



## Miro (8 Novembre 2020)

Non lo sopporto. Mi fa prudere le mani a vederlo inquadrato.


----------



## Alfred Edwards (8 Novembre 2020)

Se diamo 6 milioni a lui, Bennacer bisognerebbe rinnovarlo a 15.


----------



## Solo (8 Novembre 2020)

Vergognoso oggi. Lui è i suoi 6M possono accomodarsi al terminal di Malpensa.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Novembre 2020)

Eccolo qua, tornato ai suoi standard ufficialmente

Che si trovi qualche fessacchiotto disposto a fargli il contratto della vita, vai vai


----------



## bmb (8 Novembre 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Io mai salito sul carro della turca... E MAI CI SALIRO'



Seguo


----------



## admin (8 Novembre 2020)

Come Ibra cala un attimino (per stanchezza, ovvio) lui... puff. Sparisce del tutto. Il suo rendimento è direttamente proporzionale a quello dello svedese. E di certo il merito non è suo.


----------



## Andrea89 (8 Novembre 2020)

È tornato il solito.
Troppo discontinuo, è evidente che non è il pubblico o la sua assenza ad incidere sul rendimento.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2020)

Le ultime prestazioni sono preoccupanti.
Vuole un rinnovo profumato. Se Calhanoglu é quello delle prime partite di questa stagione e della seconda parte della stagione 19/20 conviene un rinnovo importante.

Pero abbiamo 'ammirati' un Calhanoglu orrendo per anni e nelle ultime partite é tornato proprio quel Calhanoglu orrendo (#LaTurca). Se questo fosse il Calhanoglu vero allora il rinnova profumato sarebbe un follia.

Ad oggi, numeri alla mano, c'e da pensare che il Calhanoglu visto oggi sia quello vero. Anche Piatek ha avuto mesi di grazia prima di tornare ad essere un giocatore normalissimo.


----------



## gabri65 (8 Novembre 2020)

Bello che andato, il grande spaccaporte.

Mi è anche toccato fare ammenda e chiedere venia più e più volte, perché i soliti ideologi, dopo quasi tre anni di vomito, comunque ci vedevano il nostro faro per appena 5 partite fatte bene. Guai a criticarlo, eh. Il vero Calhanoglu è quello delle 5 partite, mica quello dei tre anni di oscenità.

Non c'è verso, quando si ama il feticcio prima dell'AC Milan 1899, succedono queste cose.


----------



## Lambro (8 Novembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Bello che andato, il grande spaccaporte.
> 
> Mi è anche toccato fare ammenda e chiedere venia più e più volte, perché i soliti ideologi, dopo quasi tre anni di vomito, comunque ci vedevano il nostro faro per appena 5 partite fatte bene. Guai a criticarlo, eh. Il vero Calhanoglu è quello delle 5 partite, mica quello dei tre anni di oscenità.
> 
> Non c'è verso, quando si ama il feticcio prima dell'AC Milan 1899, succedono queste cose.



Evabè lo stesso ragionamento si puo' fare al contrario dicendo che sono solo 4 partite che fà pena mentre è da dopo covid che giocava benissimo.
Io sono uno di quelli che adesso lo critica ma non a prescindere, solo per il rinnovo che si vocifera alto di richiesta, 6 milioni stacippa se gioca così.
Quando lui volava ,volava anche il nostro gioco, inceppato lui il nostro gioco è diventato lancio lungo per la testa di Ibra, stop.
Ripeto, non voglio sostenerlo a prescindere, lo critico anche io.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (8 Novembre 2020)

Alfred Edwards ha scritto:


> Se diamo 6 milioni a lui, Bennacer bisognerebbe rinnovarlo a 15.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Novembre 2020)

ragazzi a più di 3M è follia pura. 

se non accetta amen. prenderemo qualcun'altro.

stesso discorso per i raiola boys. oggi gabbia meglio di romagnoli


----------



## Clarenzio (8 Novembre 2020)

Vada a giocare nel praticello del suo mito Erdocane.


----------



## Kayl (8 Novembre 2020)

Calci d'angolo altezza ginocchia, calci di punizione alti oltre la linea degli attaccanti, tiri da fuori al secondo anello, zero recuperi, gioco rallentato. È tornato il vero Calhanoglu.


----------



## Pit96 (9 Novembre 2020)

È tornato il vecchio caro Calhanoglu, quello della balistica invisibile. Da panchinare adesso e far giocare Diaz. Se non accetta le nostre condizioni bisogna puntare tutto su Szoboszlai a gennaio (non importa se c'è davanti l'Arsenal, bisogna riprovarci) e cercare di vendere il turco nella prossima finestra di mercato.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Novembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Evabè lo stesso ragionamento si puo' fare al contrario dicendo che sono solo 4 partite che fà pena mentre è da dopo covid che giocava benissimo.
> Io sono uno di quelli che adesso lo critica ma non a prescindere, solo per il rinnovo che si vocifera alto di richiesta, 6 milioni stacippa se gioca così.
> Quando lui volava ,volava anche il nostro gioco, inceppato lui il nostro gioco è diventato lancio lungo per la testa di Ibra, stop.
> Ripeto, non voglio sostenerlo a prescindere, lo critico anche io.



Lambro, ma che ti devo dire.

Io purtroppo questo non lo reggo, non lo reggo davvero. Nemmeno se giocasse bene per due anni di fila, servirebbe solo ad andare in pareggio, dopo quello che ho visto dall'ormai lontano 2017. Non ha mai chiesto aumenti proprio perché si rendeva conto pure lui di quanto faceva schifo, oltre ogni ragionevole dubbio. Appena arrivato Ibrahimovic ne ha beneficiato e ... zacchete! Subito c'ha piazzato il carico.

Mi spiace, non è un giocatore che voglio vedere nel mio Milan.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Novembre 2020)

Deve andare.. Possiamo essere dipendenti da Ibra che ha tutt'altro curriculum. Non possiamo aspettare che lui accenda la luce una volta al mese o peggio. 

Oggi ho contato almeno 5 volte che ha rallentato l'azione perché non "vede" le cose in anticipo


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Novembre 2020)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> È tornato il vecchio caro Calhanoglu, quello della balistica invisibile. Da panchinare adesso e far giocare Diaz. Se non accetta le nostre condizioni bisogna puntare tutto su Szoboszlai a gennaio (non importa se c'è davanti l'Arsenal, bisogna riprovarci) e cercare di vendere il turco nella prossima finestra di mercato.



Oggi con Szoboszlai al posto del turco finiva 5 o 6-2 per noi. Secondo me.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Novembre 2020)

Come al solito si leggono giudizi troppo trancianti, nel giro di 3 pagine si passa dal fenomeno a brocco. 
La verità come sempre è in mezzo, Calhanoglu ha risentito della presenza di Ibra come tutti e del modulo più congeniale alle sue caratteristiche, ma non era probabilmente un cesso prima così come non era improvvisamente diventato un fenomeno dopo e ora di nuovo melma. Semplicemente è un giocatore discontinuo, altalenante. Per questo come ho scritto tempo fa, per me può e anzi forse deve, partire. Non vale assolutamente 6 mln di ingaggio che vuole. C'è molto meglio in giro. Se si dovesse accontentare di 3 mln se ne può parlare, ma ne dubito. Possiamo comunque fare a meno di questo qui.


----------



## James45 (9 Novembre 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Come al solito si leggono giudizi troppo trancianti, nel giro di 3 pagine si passa dal fenomeno a brocco.
> La verità come sempre è in mezzo, Calhanoglu ha risentito della presenza di Ibra come tutti e del modulo più congeniale alle sue caratteristiche, ma non era probabilmente un cesso prima così come non era improvvisamente diventato un fenomeno dopo e ora di nuovo melma. Semplicemente è un giocatore discontinuo, altalenante. Per questo come ho scritto tempo fa, per me può e anzi forse deve, partire. Non vale assolutamente 6 mln di ingaggio che vuole. C'è molto meglio in giro. Se si dovesse accontentare di 3 mln se ne può parlare, ma ne dubito. Possiamo comunque fare a meno di questo qui.



Concordo appieno: è bravo quando c'è di testa, ma non è un campione ("a la Savicevic", per intenderci, che faceva bestemmiare ma quando ci si metteva era di una categoria top).
A me ronza pure in testa che da quando si è cominciato a parlare di possibile mancato rinnovo causa richieste eccessive, il suo rendimento è tornato quello ben noto, e la cosa non mi piace.


----------



## Alfred Edwards (9 Novembre 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Come al solito si leggono giudizi troppo trancianti, nel giro di 3 pagine si passa dal fenomeno a brocco.
> La verità come sempre è in mezzo, Calhanoglu ha risentito della presenza di Ibra come tutti e del modulo più congeniale alle sue caratteristiche, ma non era probabilmente un cesso prima così come non era improvvisamente diventato un fenomeno dopo e ora di nuovo melma. Semplicemente è un giocatore discontinuo, altalenante. Per questo come ho scritto tempo fa, per me può e anzi forse deve, partire. Non vale assolutamente 6 mln di ingaggio che vuole. C'è molto meglio in giro. Se si dovesse accontentare di 3 mln se ne può parlare, ma ne dubito. Possiamo comunque fare a meno di questo qui.



Per me non è mai stato un fenomeno. È un giocatore che ci può stare, ma i numeri 10 titolari sono altri se vogliamo tornare dove ci compete. Pensare di costruire una squadra attorno a lui è sbagliato a mio avviso. La costruisci attorno a Bennacer, a Kessié, a Theo e forse anche allo stesso Rebic, ma non certo attorno ad Hakan.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Novembre 2020)

Il maledetto sta ricominciando a sabotare la squadra.

Se appena appena prendiamo un 10 come si deve, siamo da vittoria in CL.

Maledetto.


----------



## mandraghe (22 Novembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Il maledetto sta ricominciando a sabotare la squadra.
> 
> Se appena appena prendiamo un 10 come si deve, siamo da vittoria in CL.
> 
> Maledetto.




Eccoci qua...il tuo pensiero dedicato al turco ci mancava. Adesso si può andare a riposare


----------



## LukeLike (22 Novembre 2020)

Partita incolore, ma ottima la palla data a Rebic in occasione del secondo gol, da vero sabotatore 

Comunque deve imparare a battere gli angoli, oggi 3 tutti sul primo palo (e in 1 ci è costato un contropiede).


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Novembre 2020)

Peggiore in campo con Romagnoli


----------



## Pit96 (22 Novembre 2020)

Se continua così punterei tutto su Szoboszlai già da gennaio senza rinnovargli. Oppure gli direi "prendi quanto? 2,5? Ecco ti offriamo la stessa cifra (o anche meno se continua a fare schifo), se vuoi rimani a giocarti il posto, altrimenti non possiamo alzare l'offerta". Non può pretendere di più per mezza stagione fatta bene


----------



## Alfred Edwards (23 Novembre 2020)

Malino, un bel tiro da fuori però poca roba. Speriamo nelle prossime!


----------



## Djici (23 Novembre 2020)

Super pallone per Rebic in occasione del secondo gol.
Ma a parte quello zero. Non solo in fase offensiva.


----------



## Igniorante (23 Novembre 2020)

Gioca proprio con lo spirito giusto di chi vuol farsi rinnovare a peso d'oro


----------



## Manue (23 Novembre 2020)

A prescindere da simpatie e antipatie,
ci ha abituato a partire di altro livello, tipo il derby. 

Però ieri non ha fatto male,
ha fatto il suo, ci sta anche questo dai...


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Novembre 2020)

Ieri partita di sacrificio. Ha interrotto una ripartenza del Napoli sulla nostra trequarti con un bell'inseguimento dopo aver battuto un corner. Peccato per sta faccenda del rinnovo.


----------



## bmb (23 Novembre 2020)

Lui e Sangiovese di Romagna sono constantemente i peggiori in campo.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (23 Novembre 2020)

Trovo le critiche eccessive.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Novembre 2020)

Partita da 6 ieri. Ora però deve risalire in cattedra.


----------



## vannu994 (23 Novembre 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Partita da 6 ieri. Ora però deve risalire in cattedra.



Quoto alla grande, in altre occasioni aveva giocato peggio, però per le prossime partite deve tornare ad essere il giocatore del post lockdown e delle prime di campionato. Senza ibra, Leao e forse Saele li davanti faremo fatica, nelle partite come queste vedremo se Ibra ha cambiato in toto la mentalità di questa squadra, certo che non sono affatto tranquillo, se togli Lukaku ai cugini o Ronaldo ai ladri....


----------



## Rivera10 (23 Novembre 2020)

Molti lo criticano per la vicenda contrattuale.Non trovo serio farlo a maggior ragione dopo una partita con sufficienza piena.


----------



## Nevergiveup (23 Novembre 2020)

Deve ritrovare la continuità nei 90 minuti, è qualche partita che si accende a tratti, nonostante tutto quando il gioco si allunga e si va di ripartenze c'è da dire che difficilmente sbaglia a servire i compagni. Ora deve tornare a macinare reti e assist..senza Ibra deve essere lui il faro davanti poi a giugno faccia quel che gli pare.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Novembre 2020)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Quoto alla grande, in altre occasioni aveva giocato peggio, però per le prossime partite deve tornare ad essere il giocatore del post lockdown e delle prime di campionato. Senza ibra, Leao e forse Saele li davanti faremo fatica, nelle partite come queste vedremo se Ibra ha cambiato in toto la mentalità di questa squadra, certo che non sono affatto tranquillo, se togli Lukaku ai cugini o Ronaldo ai ladri....



Leao credo possa tornare già con la Samp comunque


----------



## Le Grand Milan (23 Novembre 2020)

Ha corso come un dannato. Dai su non scherziamo ragazzi. Poi il filtrante sul secondo gol è perfetto per Ante "the beast" Rebic.


----------



## Djerry (23 Novembre 2020)

Continua la marcia inquietante: 0 gol e 0 assist in 8 partite.

Che la capolista, che gioca un calcio così propositivo con così tanto attacco tra le linee, abbia nel suo numero 10 sulla trequarti ed alle spalle di un certo Ibra un giocatore che, al di là delle sciocchezze sui passaggi chiave (grazie, batte tutti i piazzati), non riesce minimamente ad incidere, è francamente poco accettabile.

In quel ruolo il potenziale è enorme, con un giocatore più completo.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (23 Novembre 2020)

Un assist lo ha realizzato contro lo Spezia, e i passaggi chiave non sono un dettaglio trascurabile, visto che è il nostro regista offensivo.


----------



## Djerry (23 Novembre 2020)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Un assist lo ha realizzato contro lo Spezia, e i passaggi chiave non sono un dettaglio trascurabile, visto che è il nostro regista offensivo.



Un tempo davo importanza a quella statistica, ma quando ho capito meglio come funziona ho compreso che è quasi spazzatura.
Tanto per capirci con la stessa media di Hakan c'è Federico Dimarco del Verona (che batte tutti i piazzati), non serve aggiungere altro.

Il dato dei passaggi chiave così come viene preso, ovvero non al netto dei calci piazzati, di fatto crea la classifica di chi batte più corner e punizioni, perché dai e dai basta che arrivino sulla testa di un compagno per generare il +1. Quando poi hai Ibra...

Sugli assist io sono vecchia scuola: quelli da calci da fermo non li conto. Perché allora, un po' tipo il discorso tamponi/positivi, dovremmo fare il conto anche di quante punizioni e corner sono stati battuti.
Ed allora il dato per il turco diventa nuovamente non significativo. E talvolta basta vedere le traiettorie da corner per un'idea plastica.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (23 Novembre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Un tempo davo importanza a quella statistica, ma quando ho capito meglio come funziona ho compreso che è quasi spazzatura.
> Tanto per capirci con la stessa media di Hakan c'è Federico Dimarco del Verona (che batte tutti i piazzati), non serve aggiungere altro.
> 
> Il dato dei passaggi chiave così come viene preso, ovvero non al netto dei calci piazzati, di fatto crea la classifica di chi batte più corner e punizioni, perché dai e dai basta che arrivino sulla testa di un compagno per generare il +1. Quando poi hai Ibra...
> ...



I calci piazzati fanno parte del gioco, e i passaggi chiave si hanno quando si mette qualcuno nelle condizioni di tirare o realizzare un assist. Non credo che non contare i piazzati sia giusto. Si può tranquillamente dire che il turco potrebbe calciare meglio ma faccio fatica a ricordare molti giocatori in grado di calciare benissimo gli angoli o punizioni che creino occasioni. Direi che Hakan sta nella media.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Novembre 2020)

Sto pirla oggi è andato a Torino nel suo giorno libero.

1) non si può cambiare ragione 

2) si è fatto una foto senza mascherina

Quindi o è andato a firmare o è un fessacchiotto


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Novembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sto pirla oggi è andato a Torino nel suo giorno libero.
> 
> 1) non si può cambiare ragione
> 
> ...



a firmare no di certo visto che fino a gennaio non si può. Però non mi meraviglierei se le melme stessero sondando Hakan e Gigio, soprattutto ora che ci vedono in alto


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Novembre 2020)

se vuole andare dai ladri vada pure. sarebbe carriera finita.

ieri ha fattto una discreta partita, è importante per il nostro gioco ed il nostro equilibrio. 
lascierei perdere boiate statistiche come i passaggi chiave e anche gli assist ed i gol li giudico fino a li.


----------



## Solo (26 Novembre 2020)

Spero che vada via a zero a zavorrare i gobbi o l'Inter. 

Almeno saremo costretti a comprare qualcuno decente sulla trequarti.


----------



## Albijol (27 Novembre 2020)

Ennesima prestazione indegna, io lo metterei fuori squadra da adesso


----------



## Alfred Edwards (27 Novembre 2020)

Riusciamo a venderlo a gennaio per almeno un 7-8 milioni? Tanto da non perderlo a zero. A bilancio fondamentalmente non è un problema ma è per guadagnarci qualcosa.

Mi piacerebbe molto investire quei 25 milioni di clausola per l'ungherese con stipendio sicuramente inferiore a quello che vorrebbe ora il turco, prolungare di un anno il prestito di Diaz e poi poter ragionare con il Real...


----------



## sottoli (27 Novembre 2020)

a me piace, se va via non mi strappo i capelli, però in quella posizione serve come il pane un giocatore con la sua caratteristica di giocare a testa alta e di prima, e vedere bene i corridoi di passaggio...anche ieri ne ha fatti 3 di prima perfetti e difficili da cui son nate le nostre migliori azioni
non voglio un incursore tutto dribbling alla diaz in quella posizione nel 4-2-3-1. Non conosco Szoblo, è così? uno che gioca a testa alta e infila i filtranti e cambi di gioco?


----------



## rossonero71 (27 Novembre 2020)

sottoli ha scritto:


> a me piace, se va via non mi strappo i capelli, però in quella posizione serve come il pane un giocatore con la sua caratteristica di giocare a testa alta e di prima, e vedere bene i corridoi di passaggio...anche ieri ne ha fatti 3 di prima perfetti e difficili da cui son nate le nostre migliori azioni
> non voglio un incursore tutto dribbling alla diaz in quella posizione nel 4-2-3-1. Non conosco Szoblo, è così? uno che gioca a testa alta e infila i filtranti e cambi di gioco?



C'è l'abbiamo in casa Hauge.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Novembre 2020)

oggi ha fatto una gran partita per me. nonostante chieda la luna e lo abbia sempre criticato. interpreta il ruolo molto bene


----------



## Kayl (30 Novembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> oggi ha fatto una gran partita per me. nonostante chieda la luna e lo abbia sempre criticato. interpreta il ruolo molto bene



a parte l'azione del palo e il tiro finito fuori sul lancio di Tonali, Calhanoglu ha buttato un sacco di occasioni, ha avuto almeno 4 palle dove era da solo al limite dell'area e ha calciato male o esitato, compresa poi l'occasione dentro l'area dove non ha controllato un pallone facilissimo che gli avrebbe permesso di tirare indisturbato. Ha fatto più in fase di copertura, ma dal trequartista in un 4-2-3-1 sta facendo davvero poco in fase d'attacco, la sua ultima partita gran partita è stata il derby, con la Roma fece bene solo nei calci d'angolo (se li sarà giocati tutti là perché fece angoli a ripetizione perfetti dove Mirante fece tre miracoli e Romagnoli si divorò il 4-3).


----------



## Julian Ross (30 Novembre 2020)

Kayl ha scritto:


> a parte l'azione del palo e il tiro finito fuori sul lancio di Tonali, Calhanoglu ha buttato un sacco di occasioni, ha avuto almeno 4 palle dove era da solo al limite dell'area e ha calciato male o esitato, compresa poi l'occasione dentro l'area dove non ha controllato un pallone facilissimo che gli avrebbe permesso di tirare indisturbato. Ha fatto più in fase di copertura, ma dal trequartista in un 4-2-3-1 sta facendo davvero poco in fase d'attacco, la sua ultima partita gran partita è stata il derby, con la Roma fece bene solo nei calci d'angolo (se li sarà giocati tutti là perché fece angoli a ripetizione perfetti dove Mirante fece tre miracoli e Romagnoli si divorò il 4-3).



Ha fatto una gran bella partita, continuo in entrambe le fasi, pericoloso al tiro, pensa sempre in verticale e gioca a testa alta. E' indispensabile.
Brahim è diverse categorie sotto, piaccia o meno; troppo fumoso, inconcludente e leggero, più utile a gara in corso perché guizzante e bravo nel dribbling (solo in quello??).


----------



## Djerry (30 Novembre 2020)

Si sta sempre più Saelemaekersando, con tutti i pro e contro che questo comporta.

Come ho scritto nel topic del belga, io accetto tutte le considerazioni del caso sul lavoro sporco, la chimica e l'impegno.

Ma che una squadra oliata alla perfezione, con fiducia illimitata di tutti che rendono al meglio, con addirittura un +5 in classifica ed un atteggiamento propositivo, due titolari della trequarti di un 4231 del genere siano dopo 9 partite ad un gol (Saele) ed un assist da fermo (Hakan) è qualcosa che alla lunga ci tarpa le ali per le massime ambizioni.

E già ieri paradossalmente, ma è già successo in passato, si è visto che la mole di gioco non basta se non hai qualcuno che la butta dentro o determina negli ultimi 30 metri, e solo due calci piazzati ci hanno permesso di sbloccarla.


----------



## Julian Ross (30 Novembre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Si sta sempre più Saelemaekersando, con tutti i pro e contro che questo comporta.
> 
> Come ho scritto nel topic del belga, io accetto tutte le considerazioni del caso sul lavoro sporco, la chimica e l'impegno.
> 
> ...



E' tipico del calcio di oggi sfruttare bene le palle inattive (cosa che, fra l'altro, noi non facciamo benissimo), gli angoli poi li tira quasi sempre molto bene, dovremmo riuscire a sfruttarli di più.


----------



## Freddiedevil (3 Dicembre 2020)

Vorrei spezzare una lancia a favore suo. Il gol che ci ha rimesso in partita oggi è una sua bellissima punizione. Non so come sarebbe finita se non avesse fatto quel gol.
In mezzo l'ho visto proporsi sempre per legare il gioco e anche parecchi recuperi difensivi, non si tira mai indietro quando c'è da correre, ed é uno dei pochi in questa squadra che non ha mai paura di farsi dare palla. I suoi cambi gioco sono quasi sempre giusti. 

Il turco é un ragazzo che probabilmente sente particolarmente i momenti della stagione e al momento la situazione rinnovo gli sta pesando non poco.

Io leggo spesso che si dovrebbe lasciarlo andare, addirittura liberarsene a zero. Io non sono di quest'avviso. Non é il 10 piú 10 che esista, ma questo lo sapevamo. Ma trovatemi un 10 che abbini alla sua qualità anche la sua quantità. A zero di sicuro io non lo vorrei perdere.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (3 Dicembre 2020)

sta sera rivera..


----------



## Rivera10 (3 Dicembre 2020)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Vorrei spezzare una lancia a favore suo. Il gol che ci ha rimesso in partita oggi è una sua bellissima punizione. Non so come sarebbe finita se non avesse fatto quel gol.
> In mezzo l'ho visto proporsi sempre per legare il gioco e anche parecchi recuperi difensivi, non si tira mai indietro quando c'è da correre, ed é uno dei pochi in questa squadra che non ha mai paura di farsi dare palla. I suoi cambi gioco sono quasi sempre giusti.
> 
> Il turco é un ragazzo che probabilmente sente particolarmente i momenti della stagione e al momento la situazione rinnovo gli sta pesando non poco.
> ...



Nessuno lo vuole perdere e d' accordo con le qualità che hai appena evocato. Chiede troppo però e noi dopo Ibra e Donnarumma non possiamo cominciare ad elargire stipendi del genere a chiunque. Con questi tempi di magra certe cifre si deve scegliere bene a chi darle.Che accetti di restare con noi alle nostre condizioni o che vada da un altra parte che lo dica subito a chi di dovere in modo da programmarci.


----------



## Freddiedevil (3 Dicembre 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Nessuno lo vuole perdere e d' accordo con le qualità che hai appena evocato. Chiede troppo però e noi dopo Ibra e Donnarumma non possiamo cominciare ad elargire stipendi del genere a chiunque. Con questi tempi di magra certe cifre si deve scegliere bene a chi darle.Che accetti di restare con noi alle nostre condizioni o che vada da un altra parte che lo dica subito a chi di dovere in modo da programmarci.



Scusami, ma non sono d'accordo. Non dovrebbe chiedere 7 milioni, d'accordo. Ma perdiamo di piú dandogli 4,5 all'anno, oppure lasciando andare senza ricevere nulla in cambio un giocatore che, seppure in scadenza (!), viene valutato 30 milioni da trasfermarkt? 

Dai, non c'è neanche da discutere. Bisogna tenerlo. 
Se poi dopo averlo rinnovato arriva l'offerta giusta, allora si vende e con quei soldi si prende il sostituto. Ma lasciarlo andare a zero come farebbe una provinciale qualsiasi é da polli.


----------



## Rivera10 (4 Dicembre 2020)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Scusami, ma non sono d'accordo. Non dovrebbe chiedere 7 milioni, d'accordo. Ma perdiamo di piú dandogli 4,5 all'anno, oppure lasciando andare senza ricevere nulla in cambio un giocatore che, seppure in scadenza (!), viene valutato 30 milioni da trasfermarkt?
> 
> Dai, non c'è neanche da discutere. Bisogna tenerlo.
> Se poi dopo averlo rinnovato arriva l'offerta giusta, allora si vende e con quei soldi si prende il sostituto. Ma lasciarlo andare a zero come farebbe una provinciale qualsiasi é da polli.



Perché solo le provinciali fanno andare a 0 i giocatori? Secondo me in questo momento al Milan tutti sono importanti ma nessuno è indispensabile.Lo confermano le parole di Maldini sui rinnovi.Chalanoglu è un ottimo giocatore ma certi soldi non li vale ( ancora) e la società sono certo che ne farà un esempio per tutti gli altri che dovranno rinnovare.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Dicembre 2020)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Scusami, ma non sono d'accordo. Non dovrebbe chiedere 7 milioni, d'accordo. Ma perdiamo di piú dandogli 4,5 all'anno, oppure lasciando andare senza ricevere nulla in cambio un giocatore che, seppure in scadenza (!), viene valutato 30 milioni da trasfermarkt?
> 
> Dai, non c'è neanche da discutere. Bisogna tenerlo.
> Se poi dopo averlo rinnovato arriva l'offerta giusta, allora si vende e con quei soldi si prende il sostituto. Ma lasciarlo andare a zero come farebbe una provinciale qualsiasi é da polli.


Il valore del giocatore stabilito da transfermarkt è relativo: quanti oggi sarebbero disposti a investire 30 milioni su di lui? Nessuno. Secondo me se decidi di rinnovargli il contratto è impossibile trovargli una sistemazione, perchè oggi anche i top club ci pensano bene prima di spendere soldi per il cartellino. Non è un fenomeno, può essere un giocatore funzionale, ma sinceramente a 5 netti all'anno non rinnoverei.


----------



## mil77 (4 Dicembre 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il valore del giocatore stabilito da transfermarkt è relativo: quanti oggi sarebbero disposti a investire 30 milioni su di lui? Nessuno. Secondo me se decidi di rinnovargli il contratto è impossibile trovargli una sistemazione, perchè oggi anche i top club ci pensano bene prima di spendere soldi per il cartellino. Non è un fenomeno, può essere un giocatore funzionale, ma sinceramente a 5 netti all'anno non rinnoverei.



Beh nessuno a 30 perchè è in scadenza. Fosse sotto contratto quei soldi li varrebbe. D'altra parte se Chiesa vale 60 milioni....


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Dicembre 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Beh nessuno a 30 perchè è in scadenza. Fosse sotto contratto quei soldi li varrebbe. D'altra parte se Chiesa vale 60 milioni....


Se lo rinnovi a 5 netti non lo vendi a 30 milioni. Per questo dico non ha senso parlare di valore del giocatore se nessuno è disposto a spendere quella cifra. Al momento le alternative sono due:
1) rinnovi a una cifra vicina a quello che chiede (presumo sui 5 mln) e te lo tieni, con i pregi e difetti;
2) lo mandi via a zero.
Non esiste l'opzione rinnovo e poi lo vendo al prezzo che dico io. Sia ben inteso che se si decide di tenerlo, poi diventerà una zavorra stile Montolivo: non lo prenderà nessuno fino a scadenza di contratto.


----------



## Nevergiveup (4 Dicembre 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Se lo rinnovi a 5 netti non lo vendi a 30 milioni. Per questo dico non ha senso parlare di valore del giocatore se nessuno è disposto a spendere quella cifra. Al momento le alternative sono due:
> 1) rinnovi a una cifra vicina a quello che chiede (presumo sui 5 mln) e te lo tieni, con i pregi e difetti;
> 2) lo mandi via a zero.
> Non esiste l'opzione rinnovo e poi lo vendo al prezzo che dico io. Sia ben inteso che se si decide di tenerlo, poi diventerà una zavorra stile Montolivo: non lo prenderà nessuno fino a scadenza di contratto.



Secondo me la questione è un altra ossia Maldini vede Calha come perno della trequarti del Milan dei prossimi 2/3 anni o ha in testa qualcosa di diverso o di meglio? Se si crede nel giocatore si può investire anche qualche soldo nell'ingaggio, se invece il rinnovo con aumento sarebbe funzionale solo ad una futura cessione ma senza l'idea di una sua centralità nel progetto ecco in quel modo si fanno le frittate che ti incartano poi nello sviluppo delle prossime sessioni di mercato.

Edit: detto ciò ieri sera si è preso la squadra sulle spalle e ha fatto quello che ci si aspetta da lui soprattutto in assenza di Ibra e Kjaer.


----------



## Mika (4 Dicembre 2020)

Intanto una mera statistica che non vuole dire nulla ma:

Al Milan 144 presenze, 28 goal, 40 assist.


----------



## Albijol (7 Dicembre 2020)

Ieri non ho potuto vedere la partita...mi confermate che ha fatto cahare come sempre in campionato?


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Dicembre 2020)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Secondo me la questione è un altra ossia Maldini vede Calha come perno della trequarti del Milan dei prossimi 2/3 anni o ha in testa qualcosa di diverso o di meglio? Se si crede nel giocatore si può investire anche qualche soldo nell'ingaggio, se invece il rinnovo con aumento sarebbe funzionale solo ad una futura cessione ma senza l'idea di una sua centralità nel progetto ecco in quel modo si fanno le frittate che ti incartano poi nello sviluppo delle prossime sessioni di mercato.
> 
> Edit: detto ciò ieri sera si è preso la squadra sulle spalle e ha fatto quello che ci si aspetta da lui soprattutto in assenza di Ibra e Kjaer.



Vero, se rinnova a certe cifre chiude la carriera al Milan, direi.
Quindi se vedono in lui il numero 10 leader e riferimento della squadra OK, mi fido. Altrimenti meglio perderlo a zero e muoverci di conseguenza sul mercato.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (7 Dicembre 2020)

Non era la partita per lui, ha bisogno di un punto di riferimento centrale per fare bene. 

Rebic non è quel tipo di giocatore.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Dicembre 2020)

Ragazzi io lo so che non fa brillare gli occhi ma dobbiamo pure considerare che corre come un mulo.
Scivola da una parte all'altra del campo per dettare il pressing e aiuta sempre i nostri centrocampisti.
In quanto a impegno non gli si può dire nulla.
Bellissimo l'abbraccio a fine gara con maldini.


----------



## Alfred Edwards (7 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ragazzi io lo so che non fa brillare gli occhi ma dobbiamo pure considerare che corre come un mulo.
> Scivola da una parte all'altra del campo per dettare il pressing e aiuta sempre i nostri centrocampisti.
> *In quanto a impegno non gli si può dire nulla.*
> Bellissimo l'abbraccio a fine gara con maldini.



No, si impegna, si sbatte.
È che ha il 10 sulle spalle.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Dicembre 2020)

Alfred Edwards ha scritto:


> No, si impegna, si sbatte.
> È che ha il 10 sulle spalle.



E lo so ma quel 10, quel tipo di giocatore faremmo meglio a scordarlo, una volta per tutte.
Non esiste più il 10 tutto anarchia e talento che galleggia tra le linee , oggi bisogna fare le due fasi ,rincorrere l'avversario e con la palla tra i piedi non perdere tempi di gioco.
Basti vedere gente come isco che al real il campo lo vede mai ...

Calha avrà anche il 10 ma è un centrocampista offensivo che gioca su tutto il fronte e per tutto il campo.
C'è di meglio in giro ? Certamente si può trovare di meglio ma trovare un interprete che faccia il lavoro senza palla per poi mantenere lucidità nella fase di possesso è dura.


----------



## Alfred Edwards (7 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E lo so ma quel 10, quel tipo di giocatore faremmo meglio a scordarlo, una volta per tutte.
> Non esiste più il 10 tutto anarchia e talento che galleggia tra le linee , oggi bisogna fare le due fasi ,rincorrere l'avversario e con la palla tra i piedi non perdere tempi di gioco.
> Basti vedere gente come isco che al real il campo lo vede mai ...
> 
> ...



Spero ci sia di meglio di un centrocampista con un assist in tutto il campionato! Comunque per ora ha ragione lui e Pioli a farlo giocare, nel frattempo io sto sul divano a commentare.. quindi, bene così!


----------



## Julian Ross (7 Dicembre 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ieri non ho potuto vedere la partita...mi confermate che ha fatto cahare come sempre in campionato?



Partita sufficiente, la squadra non era brillante e ha avuto poco supporto da Diaz (il peggiore) e Saele...ma si è impegnato tanto, come sempre, è insostituibile, piaccia o meno.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Dicembre 2020)

Alfred Edwards ha scritto:


> Spero ci sia di meglio di un centrocampista con un assist in tutto il campionato! Comunque per ora ha ragione lui e Pioli a farlo giocare, nel frattempo io sto sul divano a commentare.. quindi, bene così!



Sui numeri concordo assolutamente : ad oggi sono pessimi.
Il milan vola ma ancora abbiamo gente come calha e rebic che in termini di numeri deve iniziare a fare il suo.
Volevo solo sottolineare che è dura la vita del fantasista.
E comunque lo dice uno che il turco l'ha sempre criticato, ne devo però riconoscere il lavoro senza palla .


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ragazzi io lo so che non fa brillare gli occhi ma dobbiamo pure considerare che corre come un mulo.
> Scivola da una parte all'altra del campo per dettare il pressing e aiuta sempre i nostri centrocampisti.
> In quanto a impegno non gli si può dire nulla.
> Bellissimo l'abbraccio a fine gara con maldini.



ragazzi io ho detto per anni che

"non è un giocatore di calcio, sull'esterno fa schifo, mezz'ala fa schifo, regista peggio ancora, l'unica piccola speranza che avevo era vederlo dietro la punta (ma solo perchè non lo avevamo ancora visto)"

non gli davo più nemmeno fiducia, ma nel nuovo ruolo sta dimostrando di essere molto utile, anche se non un fenomeno.
inoltre fisicamente è cambiato come dal giorno alla notte.
io sono soddisfatto di come gioca adesso.

la squadra macina carrette di gol e lui è comunque il fulcro del gioco. 
quindi a parte i numeri, qualcosa di buono farà....
fa cose che non rientrano nei numeri ossia movimenti e anche salvataggi difensivi, ma che incidono sul risultato.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (7 Dicembre 2020)

Ragazzi il Chalha corre tanto. Si sbatte come un leone, sta ovunque a rincorrere gli avversari. Stravedo per Szoboszlai pero al livello difensivo è debole. Come dice DiavoloINme il ruolo di tre quartista è cambiato molto. Oggi se non difendi come un forsenato non sei piu invitato nel calcio che conta. Il lavoro" invisibile" del turco è molto importante e da non sottovalutare.


----------



## Lambro (7 Dicembre 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Ragazzi il Chalha corre tanto. Si sbatte come un leone, sta ovunque a rincorrere gli avversari. Stravedo per Szoboszlai pero al livello difensivo è debole. Come dice DiavoloINme il ruolo di tre quartista è cambiato molto. Oggi se non difendi come un forsenato non sei piu invitato nel calcio che conta. Il lavoro" invisibile" del turco è molto importante e da non sottovalutare.



Il punto caro Grand è se sia giusto dargli quelle cifre che si paventa lui voglia, a quel punto è meglio vada allo United e si cercherà un'alternativa.
Non sarà facile perchè Hakan sa fare veramente di tutto, è vero che è umorale ed è vero che in questo primo terzo di campionato non ha giocato ai livelli del gironcino post covid, però la squadra gira vince è primissima, cosa gli vuoi dire?
Ripeto, dipende tutto dalle cifre, a 5 milioni per me puo' rimanere con un triennale, di più si saluta e si va a cercare un altro Hauge o Leao a 5/30 mln.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (7 Dicembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Il punto caro Grand è se sia giusto dargli quelle cifre che si paventa lui voglia, a quel punto è meglio vada allo United e si cercherà un'alternativa.
> Non sarà facile perchè Hakan sa fare veramente di tutto, è vero che è umorale ed è vero che in questo primo terzo di campionato non ha giocato ai livelli del gironcino post covid, però la squadra gira vince è primissima, cosa gli vuoi dire?
> Ripeto, dipende tutto dalle cifre, a 5 milioni per me puo' rimanere con un triennale, di più si saluta e si va a cercare un altro Hauge o Leao a 5/30 mln.



Ciao grande Lambro . 
Il tuo discorso non fa una grinza. Sono d'accordissimo con te. Piu di 5 millioni all'anno sono troppi, ti do ampiamente ragione.
Quello che mi da fastidio è che il Chalha nonostante qualche limite è perfettamente entrato nei mecanismi del 4-2-3-1 di Pioli. Lo sai meglio di me l'equilibrio in una squadra è fragile quindi cambiare subito ruota mi inquieta un po .


----------



## Lambro (7 Dicembre 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Ciao grande Lambro .
> Il tuo discorso non fa una grinza. Sono d'accordissimo con te. Piu di 5 millioni all'anno sono troppi, ti do ampiamente ragione.
> Quello che mi da fastidio è che il Chalha nonostante qualche limite è perfettamente entrato nei mecanismi del 4-2-3-1 di Pioli. Lo sai meglio di me l'equilibrio in una squadra è fragile quindi cambiare subito ruota mi inquieta un po .



Lo so benissimo infatti diffido sempre di chi , a volte pure io preso dal nervoso, vorrebbe cambiare tutto e tutti in un attimo.


----------



## Djerry (7 Dicembre 2020)

Niente, io lo guardo, vi leggo con attenzione, provo pure ad affezionarmi ed a vedere questa famosa corsa di cui si parla... ma proprio non ce la faccio 

Mi sembra che dire di un 10 e di un trequartista centrale, per di più in un modello vincente come il nostro, che corre e si sbatte tanto, sia un po' come dire di una donna non proprio attraente "beh, però respira pure".
Ci mancherebbe pure che non corresse, è il minimo sindacale!

Ed io per la verità continuo a vedere che si prende delle grandi pause camminando letteralmente dopo un primo sforzo o scatto, e che comunque fa una fatica enorme a produrre reale spostamento sul campo (per esempio ieri, patetico un tentativo di rincorsa del pallone tutt'altro che irraggiungibile verso la bandierina bassa di sinistra).

Sorvolo poi sulla quantità pazzesca di errori nel passaggio chiave (alla faccia delle statistiche) quando si trova tra le linee e sbaglia puntualmente tempi, spazi e misura del filtrante (e guarda caso gli assist in movimento non arrivano mai e poi mai), oltre alla solita laboriosa tecnica quando è chiuso e si fa rimontare.

Poi qui ormai non si capisce più niente e funziona qualsiasi cosa, quindi mi metto pure nell'ottica di dire che avere in 10 gare un trequartista centrale da 0 gol e 1 assist (da fermo) ed un ala destra da 1 gol e 0 assist sia parte della nostra chimica magica per il primo posto.

Ma io non mi stancherò mai invece di alzare l'asticella e di chiedere altro per quei due ruoli, perché proprio il fatto che persino loro siano così utili mi fa pensare a cosa potremmo essere con due profili più completi offensivamente.

E francamente, che solo il turco al mondo corra e si impegni giocando sulla trequarti voglio sperare che non ci creda nessuno.
Per dirne uno a caso, Szoboszlai per caso non rincorre gli avversari e non si sbatte come Hakan?


----------



## Le Grand Milan (7 Dicembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Lo so benissimo infatti diffido sempre di chi , a volte pure io preso dal nervoso, vorrebbe cambiare tutto e tutti in un attimo.



Esatto caro Lambro. Soprattuto a caldo e preso dal nervoso penso che siamo tutti uguale. 
Secondo me, non ci vogliono troppi cambiamenti per il momento perché abbiamo trovato la quadratura del cerchio . Sopratutto a centrocampo dove si vincono le partite. E quando si gioca a 2 nonostante il livello pazzesco di Benny e Franck "the tank", il lavoro sporco del 10 è imprescindibile. IL Chahla non deve rompere i marroni, deve accettare la proposta della società cosi si va comandare il campionato.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Dicembre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Niente, io lo guardo, vi leggo con attenzione, provo pure ad affezionarmi ed a vedere questa famosa corsa di cui si parla... ma proprio non ce la faccio
> 
> Mi sembra che dire di un 10 e di un trequartista centrale, per di più in un modello vincente come il nostro, che corre e si sbatte tanto, sia un po' come dire di una donna non proprio attraente "beh, però respira pure".
> Ci mancherebbe pure che non corresse, è il minimo sindacale!
> ...



Perfetto, come al solito. 

5 milioni per un 10 che ha come sua maggiore qualità la corsa e l'equilibrio. E che è, siamo tornati ai tempi di Kevin-Prince?


----------



## Djici (7 Dicembre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Niente, io lo guardo, vi leggo con attenzione, provo pure ad affezionarmi ed a vedere questa famosa corsa di cui si parla... ma proprio non ce la faccio
> 
> Mi sembra che dire di un 10 e di un trequartista centrale, per di più in un modello vincente come il nostro, che corre e si sbatte tanto, sia un po' come dire di una donna non proprio attraente "beh, però respira pure".
> Ci mancherebbe pure che non corresse, è il minimo sindacale!
> ...



Concordo su tutto. E allo stesso tempo mi fa un po' paura cambiare una chimica che sta funzionando così bene.
E come se una cosa stesse funzionando "come per magia" e hai paura di fare qualsiasi cosa per non rovinare la situazione. E quando dico rovinare non e che sto parlando solo di tattica. Ma anche di spogliatoio, di ingaggi e tutto il resto. 

Però mi rendo conto che la mia paura e molto poco razionale.

E certamente a parte il difensore centrale, i due posti da migliorare sulla trequarti sono proprio i 2 che hai citato .


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Dicembre 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Ragazzi il Chalha corre tanto. Si sbatte come un leone, sta ovunque a rincorrere gli avversari. Stravedo per Szoboszlai pero al livello difensivo è debole. Come dice DiavoloINme il ruolo di tre quartista è cambiato molto. Oggi se non difendi come un forsenato non sei piu invitato nel calcio che conta. Il lavoro" invisibile" del turco è molto importante e da non sottovalutare.



Caro Grand per quello che ho visto Szobo sul piano difensivo non mi pare si piú debole di Calha anzi.. Sul piano della corsa, fisicita e gioco aéreo mi sembra sia superiore l


----------



## Le Grand Milan (7 Dicembre 2020)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Caro Grand per quello che ho visto Szobo sul piano difensivo non mi pare si piú debole di Calha anzi.. Sul piano della corsa, fisicita e gioco aéreo mi sembra sia superiore l



Al livello tecnico Szobo non si puo discutere, è fortissimo e ha dei margini di miglioramenti paurosi. Figurati caro Chris, se da amante del bel calcio non stravedo per Szobo. Stiamo parlando di un futuro fuoriclasse. Ha tutto : grande dribbling, velocità , potenza, grande struttura fisica, visione di gioco panoramica e piede destro favoloso. Ma secondo me ha due piccoli punti deboli su cui deve lavorare:
1 .Al livello difensivo ( e non dico ovviamente che non corre abbastanza ma deve lavorare tatticamente come l'ha sottolineato Marco Rossi l'allenatore dell'Ungheria.
2- il suo piede sinistro .
Sarei felicissmo se Maldini decidesse di affondare il colpo ma credo che il Lipsia sia favorito nella corsa per fare firmare il gioiello magiaro.


----------



## Djerry (14 Dicembre 2020)

Già di suo è incostante ed inaffidabile, ma poiché ormai si è automatizzato come regista offensivo volendo quasi solo palla sui piedi, schierato vicino alla linea laterale perde ancora più senso.

Non è un caso che il meglio lo dia arretrando, per esempio quando facilita il giro palla da dietro con quel suo caratteristico mezzo esterno cambiando gioco.

Il suo interscambio ideale non è col giocatore di fascia per me, ma paradossalmente con Kessie, creando un automatismo (ovviamente una tantum) quando le difese sono schierate e gli avversari non ripartono in cui Hakan si abbassa in regia e Frank si butta dentro sfruttando la sua fisicità, tanto più in assenza di Ibra.


----------



## mil77 (14 Dicembre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Già di suo è incostante ed inaffidabile, ma poiché ormai si è automatizzato come regista offensivo volendo quasi solo palla sui piedi, schierato vicino alla linea laterale perde ancora più senso.
> 
> Non è un caso che il meglio lo dia arretrando, per esempio quando facilita il giro palla da dietro con quel suo caratteristico mezzo esterno cambiando gioco.
> 
> Il suo interscambio ideale non è col giocatore di fascia per me, ma paradossalmente con Kessie, creando un automatismo (ovviamente una tantum) quando le difese sono schierate e gli avversari non ripartono in cui Hakan si abbassa in regia e Frank si butta dentro sfruttando la sua fisicità, tanto più in assenza di Ibra.



Difatti quando ieri si è fatto male Bennacer pensavo entrasse Colombo con Chala nel centrocampo a due con Kessie


----------



## Solo (16 Dicembre 2020)

Rinnovo a 7 milioni? 

Sarebbe da rescindere adesso e mandarlo sotto un ponte. 'Ste partite qua le dovrebbe vincere lui. Una punizione, un tiro da fuori, un passaggio filtrante. Invece niente.

Però corre. Ecco, se volevo uno che correva compravo un mediano. Il trequartista deve fare gol e assit. 

Speriamo se ne vada.


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Dicembre 2020)

7 milioni di schiaffi per questa mammoletta


----------



## Miro (16 Dicembre 2020)

Quando mancano i giocatori cardine, ci si aspetta che gli altri facciano il salto di qualità e trascinino la squadra. Puntualmente, lui e Romagnoli si rivelano invece per quel che sono, due mediocri.


----------



## Hellscream (16 Dicembre 2020)

Pippaloghlu 7 milioni.

Di calci in culo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Dicembre 2020)

É semplicemente tornato ad essere il Calhanoglu ammirato in questi anni. 
Come gioca ora non é l'anomalia, l'anomalia era quando sembrava un giocatore decisivo.


Ho letto oggi la statistica che lui e quello con piu tiri senza segnare in Serie A (e oggi quel numero é aumentato). E sapete cosa? Quel primato lo ha avuto gia qualche anno fa.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Dicembre 2020)

Miro ha scritto:


> Quando mancano i giocatori cardine, ci si aspetta che gli altri facciano il salto di qualità e trascinino la squadra. Puntualmente, lui e Romagnoli si rivelano invece per quel che sono, due mediocri.



Quoto ogni sillaba, macché, lettera.


----------



## bmb (16 Dicembre 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Rinnovo a 7 milioni?
> 
> Sarebbe da rescindere adesso e mandarlo sotto un ponte. 'Ste partite qua le dovrebbe vincere lui. Una punizione, un tiro da fuori, un passaggio filtrante. Invece niente.
> 
> ...



Ma cosa dici. Insostitubile (multicit.).


----------



## gabri65 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Siamo sicuri che con questo gira tutto meglio e abbiamo più equilibrio e alternative in attacco?

No, perché, io ho smesso di offenderlo visto la levata di scudi popolare, ma avrei una gran voglia di riprendere le vecchie abitudini.

Più di 3 anni e ancora non si è capito con chi abbiamo a che fare, nemmeno un calcio d'angolo decente, poi viene massacrato un Kalulu alla seconda partita.

Mah. Roba da pazzi.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Dicembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Siamo sicuri che con questo gira tutto meglio e abbiamo più equilibrio e alternative in attacco?
> 
> No, perché, io ho smesso di offenderlo visto la levata di scudi popolare, ma avrei una gran voglia di riprendere le vecchie abitudini.
> 
> ...



Vero. 

Vengono massacrati Kalulu e Leao e Romagnoli e Chalanoglu possono fare schifo tranquillamente senza esser messi in discussione.


----------



## Pit96 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Quest'anno aveva iniziato benissimo nelle prime 2/3 partite. Poi è tornato ad essere mediocre come negli scorsi anni


----------



## Djerry (16 Dicembre 2020)

12 partite, 0 gol e 1 assist (da fermo).

Io da una parte guardo il campo e continuo il conteggio.

Ma dall'altra forse quella teoria a cui avevo aderito, secondo cui poiché tutto funziona non bisogna toccare nulla, Hakan compreso, potrebbe iniziare a fare cilecca.

La domanda posta qui sopra è lecita: noi in quest'anno solare di successi abbiamo sempre avuto il turco come punto fermo in quel ruolo.
Siamo davvero sicuri che una configurazione con qualcuno di diverso al suo posto faccia saltare di colpo tutto il giocattolo?

Vorrei tanto farla a Paolo questa domanda...


----------



## Dexter (17 Dicembre 2020)

No Ibra no party...e non solo per lui purtroppo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Dicembre 2020)

alla fine non ha fatto brutte prestazioni, ma ci si aspetta più incisività in termini di gol e assist


----------



## Igniorante (17 Dicembre 2020)

Dexter ha scritto:


> No Ibra no party...e non solo per lui purtroppo.



Amen


----------



## mil77 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> 12 partite, 0 gol e 1 assist (da fermo).
> 
> Io da una parte guardo il campo e continuo il conteggio.
> 
> ...



Non che cambi più di tanto ma ora sono 0 gol e 3 assist. Poi io per esempio si sono abbastanza sicuro che se va via il giocattolo rischia seriamente di saltare. Anche perchè sono abbastanza sicuro che non ne arriverà uno più forte di lui...


----------



## Djerry (17 Dicembre 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Non che cambi più di tanto ma ora sono 0 gol e 3 assist.



Allucinante, quelle statistiche le fa il suo procuratore? 

Allora bisognerà specificare ogni volta: due assist da fermo ed un passaggino a Calabria che segna da 40 metri


----------



## Julian Ross (17 Dicembre 2020)

Ieri non ha giocato male, alcuni sono proprio prevenuti con lui...ma è essenziale in questo Milan, e non venitemi a dire che Brahim Diaz farebbe di più, perché non è vero. Calha è intenso, ha piede e visione come nessuno in squadra e sta tirando la carretta da tanti mesi.


----------



## mil77 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Allucinante, quelle statistiche le fa il suo procuratore?
> 
> Allora bisognerà specificare ogni volta: due assist da fermo ed un passaggino a Calabria che segna da 40 metri



Si può anche discutere su come conteggiano gli assist, ma vale per tutti non solo per lui...Chi ha 7/8 magari ne ha 3 su calcio da fermo e 2 con passagini...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Dicembre 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Si può anche discutere su come conteggiano gli assist, ma vale per tutti non solo per lui...Chi ha 7/8 magari ne ha 3 su calcio da fermo e 2 con passagini...


Il rendimento del giocatore è tornato pessimo, inutile stare a fare i conticini sull'assist in più o in meno. Questo qui gioca sulla trequarti e sulla trequarti DEVI fare la differenza. Pochi gol e pochi assist, senza Ibra non è quasi mai decisivo. L'impressione è che ci sia o meno cambi davvero poco.


----------



## Djerry (17 Dicembre 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Si può anche discutere su come conteggiano gli assist, ma vale per tutti non solo per lui...Chi ha 7/8 magari ne ha 3 su calcio da fermo e 2 con passagini...



Assolutamente.
Restiamo in attesa di un bel filtrante decisivo che manda in porta un compagno.

Per altro la gestione di palloni con spazio sulla trequarti, sia nella misura del tocco che nella scelta della direttrice di passaggio, sta diventando un limite grave nell'attuale configurazione che lo mette spesso in quella situazione.

Anche ieri almeno quattro palloni sanguinosi buttati via sbagliando tempi e compagno da servire, oppure col solito tocco troppo forte e palla che finisce tristemente sul fondo.

Peccato perché quando invece si abbassa ed ha tempo per il cambio gioco da fermo (testa alta) di mezzo esterno ritrova precisione e lettura. Ma se deve accelerare tra le linee ed in corsa (testa bassa) è un disastro.


----------



## Miro (17 Dicembre 2020)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Ieri non ha giocato male, alcuni sono proprio prevenuti con lui...ma è essenziale in questo Milan, e non venitemi a dire che Brahim Diaz farebbe di più, perché non è vero. Calha è intenso, ha piede e visione come nessuno in squadra e sta tirando la carretta da tanti mesi.



Ma non c'è proprio paragone. Diaz, con tutte le sue discontinuità, è un 10 vero e proprio, uno che magari ti fa 90 minuti da incubo e poi si inventa la giocata che ti fa vincere; la turca è un numero 8 (scarso) che si crede un 10. Io non avrei il minimo dubbio sul chi mettere dietro la punta.


----------



## mil77 (17 Dicembre 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il rendimento del giocatore è tornato pessimo, inutile stare a fare i conticini sull'assist in più o in meno. Questo qui gioca sulla trequarti e sulla trequarti DEVI fare la differenza. Pochi gol e pochi assist, senza Ibra non è quasi mai decisivo. L'impressione è che ci sia o meno cambi davvero poco.



Tuo personalissimo parere. Per me il suo rendimento non è assolutamente pessimo, ma sufficiente/discreto. Certo non è più quello ottimo di qualche mese fa. Io spero, soprattutto questa stagione, di non scoprire che se c'è o meno cambia poco...Ho il serio sopsetto che se dovesse mancare per 4/5 partite, ci accorgeremmo della differenza.


----------



## mil77 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Assolutamente.
> Restiamo in attesa di un bel filtrante decisivo che manda in porta un compagno.
> 
> Per altro la gestione di palloni con spazio sulla trequarti, sia nella misura del tocco che nella scelta della direttrice di passaggio, sta diventando un limite grave nell'attuale configurazione che lo mette spesso in quella situazione.
> ...



Che abbia dei difetti non c'è dubbio, però bisogna vedere cosa gli chiede l'allenatore. Tipo sui calci d'angolo...ho letto che qualcuno ha scritto che adesso li batte male perchè ne batte tanti corti sul primo palo....A me sembra evidente che sia un'indicazione dell'allenatore, posto che prima non gli ha mai battuti così e che li batte cos' a 6/7 partite, ossia dall'assenza di Ibra...
p.s. Ieri verso la fine il passaggio che mette in porta il compagno lo aveva fatto...se poi Saele al posto di tirare in porta a 3 metri dal portiere, tenta di stoppare la palla e si fa fermare in corner, la colpa non è certo di Chala.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Dicembre 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Tuo personalissimo parere. Per me il suo rendimento non è assolutamente pessimo, ma sufficiente/discreto. Certo non è più quello ottimo di qualche mese fa. Io spero, soprattutto questa stagione, di non scoprire che se c'è o meno cambia poco...Ho il serio sopsetto che se dovesse mancare per 4/5 partite, ci accorgeremmo della differenza.


Io ho invece il serio sospetto che non valga i 5 o peggio ancora 7 milioni che chiede e sia necessario un giocatore più forte di lui se vogliamo tornare ai livelli che ci competono.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Assolutamente.
> Restiamo in attesa di un bel filtrante decisivo che manda in porta un compagno.
> 
> Per altro la gestione di palloni con spazio sulla trequarti, sia nella misura del tocco che nella scelta della direttrice di passaggio, sta diventando un limite grave nell'attuale configurazione che lo mette spesso in quella situazione.
> ...


Analisi che condivido. È dai tempi di Rui Costa e Kakà che non vedo filtranti decisivi.


----------



## Raryof (17 Dicembre 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io ho invece il serio sospetto che non valga i 5 o peggio ancora 7 milioni che chiede e sia necessario un giocatore più forte di lui se vogliamo tornare ai livelli che ci competono.



Ne vale massimo 3,5 con bonus se fa un certo numero di gol o assist + Champions, 5 non li vale, sono troppi spesi per lui e tolti magari per altri buoni giocatori in altre zone di campo perché io non posso vedere un Calha che prende 5 l'anno o più e poi Castillejo sulla fascia con Thauvin in scadenza...
Adesso vediamo se la proprietà ha un piano preciso di mercato o dovremo adattarci alle richieste del turco per cui abbiamo cambiato modo di giocare e lo stiamo pagando dietro e in mezzo visto che senza i titolari questa squadra non può giocare sfacciata come faceva in estate e con 2 cc in mezzo (difendiamo in 5 praticamente, 4 se uno dei due in mezzo è fuori posizione, ridicolo dai).
Anche prima andavamo dietro a Suso e ci siamo annullati portando quel cesso in trionfo ogni fine/inizio stagione, bisogna fare attenzione e mettere la squadra davanti a certi giocatori che sfruttano il momento e magari tolgono risorse importanti.


----------



## rossonero71 (17 Dicembre 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Che abbia dei difetti non c'è dubbio, però bisogna vedere cosa gli chiede l'allenatore. Tipo sui calci d'angolo...ho letto che qualcuno ha scritto che adesso li batte male perchè ne batte tanti corti sul primo palo....A me sembra evidente che sia un'indicazione dell'allenatore, posto che prima non gli ha mai battuti così e che li batte cos' a 6/7 partite, ossia dall'assenza di Ibra...
> p.s. Ieri verso la fine il passaggio che mette in porta il compagno lo aveva fatto...se poi Saele al posto di tirare in porta a 3 metri dal portiere, tenta di stoppare la palla e si fa fermare in corner, la colpa non è certo di Chala.


Gli angoli corti sono una precisa indicazione del allenatore, da quando " finalmente " abbiamo capito che andare a spizzicare sul primo palo rende la lettura della palla molto difficile da parte dei difensori.

Infatti va sempre Kessie a saltare, il gol su angolo di Romagnoli è una spizzata proprio di Kessie


----------



## mil77 (17 Dicembre 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io ho invece il serio sospetto che non valga i 5 o peggio ancora 7 milioni che chiede e sia necessario un giocatore più forte di lui se vogliamo tornare ai livelli che ci competono.



Che non valga i 7 nessun dubbio. Anche che x competere in champion ad alti livelli ci voglia qualcuno di più forte di lui nessun dubbio. Il grosso dubbio è che se va via lui il Milan di oggi non ne prenda uno più forte, anzi... Tipo riscattare Diaz dal real e farlo giocare titolare l'anno prossimo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ne vale massimo 3,5 con bonus se fa un certo numero di gol o assist + Champions, 5 non li vale, sono troppi spesi per lui e tolti magari per altri buoni giocatori in altre zone di campo perché io non posso vedere un Calha che prende 5 l'anno o più e poi Castillejo sulla fascia con Thauvin in scadenza...
> Adesso vediamo se la proprietà ha un piano preciso di mercato o dovremo adattarci alle richieste del turco per cui abbiamo cambiato modo di giocare e lo stiamo pagando dietro e in mezzo visto che senza i titolari questa squadra non può giocare sfacciata come faceva in estate e con 2 cc in mezzo (difendiamo in 5 praticamente, 4 se uno dei due in mezzo è fuori posizione, ridicolo dai).
> Anche prima andavamo dietro a Suso e ci siamo annullati portando quel cesso in trionfo ogni fine/inizio stagione, bisogna fare attenzione e mettere la squadra davanti a certi giocatori che sfruttano il momento e magari tolgono risorse importanti.


Gioca in un ruolo nevralgico, lì bisogna fare la differenza. Io lo terrei anche, ma a 3 netti e come alternativa al titolare. Non può essere messo al centro del progetto. A giugno con ogni probabilità torna a Madrid, Calhanoglu è in scadenza e rischiamo di trovarci a giugno senza trequartisti. È per questo che Calhanoglu sta tirando la corda, perché sa che al momento il Milan alternative non ne ha. Se avessimo preso Szoboszlai, il turco forse avrebbe abbassato le pretese.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Dicembre 2020)

ne chiede 5 ne offriamo 3, si chiude a 4 milioni dai. Ci può stare. non stravedo per il turco ma bisogna anche entrare in un' ottica liquidità, qualcuno va rinnovato non si può sempre spendere per cartellini. A 4 milioni il costo a bilancio diminuirebbe anche visto che l'ammortamento del cartellino ormai irrisorio si spalma su ulteriori 3-4 anni.


----------



## __king george__ (19 Dicembre 2020)

visto che è tanto bravo...che lo vogliono i top club mondiali e che il suo agente parla di continuo...e soprattutto che vuole una barca di soldi...adesso dimostri di essere davvero un campione e prenda la squadra sulle spalle

vediamo che sa fare (magari tra un mese sono qui a tesserne le lodi eh speriamo)


----------



## Jino (19 Dicembre 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> visto che è tanto bravo...che lo vogliono i top club mondiali e che il suo agente parla di continuo...e soprattutto che vuole una barca di soldi...adesso dimostri di essere davvero un campione e prenda la squadra sulle spalle
> 
> vediamo che sa fare (magari tra un mese sono qui a tesserne le lodi eh speriamo)



Concordo con te. Chala a me piace, ma obiettivamente se vuoi 5-6 mln l'anno devi essere un leader, trascinatore del Milan. Cosa che non è. Quindi accetti la realtà delle cose, prenda 4 l'anno che per il suo valore sono assolutamente il giusto, a quei soldi significa già essere un giocatore importante del Milan.


----------



## Djerry (20 Dicembre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Assolutamente.
> Restiamo in attesa di un bel filtrante decisivo che manda in porta un compagno.



Bastava chiedere, e dopo sei secondi lui esegue 

Allora rilancio: restiamo in attesa del primo gol in campionato 

Qualità intermittente, ma oggi niente da dire su sacrificio ed utilità tutto campo.
Curioso come partendo da sinistra, ma contro squadra aperta, abbia di nuovo ritrovato di colpo pericolosità anche negli ultimi metri.


----------



## mil77 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Bastava chiedere, e dopo sei secondi lui esegue
> 
> Allora rilancio: restiamo in attesa del primo gol in campionato
> 
> ...



Beh di gol ne avrebbe anche fatti 2 (+diversi pali) annullati x fuorigioco di 1 cm...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Dicembre 2020)

Bella partita da Kebab di lusso, spero continui


----------



## bmb (20 Dicembre 2020)

Bene oggi. Certo che anche a questo gli dice una sf*ga clamorosa. Tra pali e VAR modificata al computer non riesce a sbloccarsi.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Dicembre 2020)

Fatemi capire, questo mette la palla telecomandata sulla testa dei giocatori negli angoli e per mesi battevamo gli angoli corti?


----------



## mil77 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Oggi Incredibile. Ha tenuto tutte le palle possibili davanti. Era in difesa ad aiutare. Oggi é stato proprio un leader


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Dicembre 2020)

Per me partitone stasera.


----------



## Solo (23 Dicembre 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Oggi Incredibile. Ha tenuto tutte le palle possibili davanti. Era in difesa ad aiutare. Oggi é stato proprio un leader


Sì oggi niente da dire. Grande partita. Bravo.


----------



## JoKeR (23 Dicembre 2020)

Stasera bene nelle scelte.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Dicembre 2020)

Seconda partita da Kebab di qualità


----------



## Sheldon92 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Partitona.


----------



## hiei87 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Miglior partita in campionato fin qui. Quando gioca così, nel suo ruolo teme pochi confronti.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (23 Dicembre 2020)

Oggi sembrava il Modric dei bei tempi, ma con un Milan in affanno e Krunic affianco.
Che partita.


----------



## smallball (23 Dicembre 2020)

Grande partita da autentico leader


----------



## Igniorante (23 Dicembre 2020)

Devo ammettere di averlo tolto dalla lista dei cedibili.
Speriamo continui così, col rientro di Ibra può iniziare l'anno in bellezza.


----------



## Swaitak (23 Dicembre 2020)

dai oggi è una di quelle partite in cui si capisce la sua importanza


----------



## bmb (23 Dicembre 2020)

Partita da leader stavolta. Gran bel duello a distanza tra lui e Luis Alberto.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Dicembre 2020)

Ormai è un leader assoluto, io non ho più dubbi. Ibra ha fatto un miracolo con lui.


----------



## Alfred Edwards (23 Dicembre 2020)

Pioli dopo aver insegnato a difendere a Theo ha insegnato a tirare i calci d'angolo pure a questo? Ottima prova oggi di Hakan!


----------



## mil77 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Fatemi capire, questo mette la palla telecomandata sulla testa dei giocatori negli angoli e per mesi battevamo gli angoli corti?



Quella é una scelta dell'allenatore...da quando non c'è ibra tutti corti sul primo palo per kessie...oggi però mancava anche kessie...


----------



## markjordan (23 Dicembre 2020)

gran partita
peccato x 2-3 legnate su possibili assist gol , la chiudevamo prima
e i corner mettiliiii , non cacciare le talpe come col sassuolo


----------



## markjordan (23 Dicembre 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Quella é una scelta dell'allenatore...da quando non c'è ibra tutti corti sul primo palo per kessie...oggi però mancava anche kessie...


penso dipenda da come calcia , in modo complesso
anche stasera un corner a talpe


----------



## WeedoMilan (23 Dicembre 2020)

Ma che sventagli fa? Alcuni troppi forti, vabene, ma gli ho visto aprire una palla di mezzo collo esterno al volo che nemmeno in fifa è possibile.


----------



## Lambro (23 Dicembre 2020)

WeedoMilan ha scritto:


> Ma che sventagli fa? Alcuni troppi forti, vabene, ma gli ho visto aprire una palla di mezzo collo esterno al volo che nemmeno in fifa è possibile.



Quella per Rebic, incredibile.


----------



## mil77 (23 Dicembre 2020)

WeedoMilan ha scritto:


> Ma che sventagli fa? Alcuni troppi forti, vabene, ma gli ho visto aprire una palla di mezzo collo esterno al volo che nemmeno in fifa è possibile.



Ha fatto un 'apertura al volo sul piede di rebic che era qualcosa di incredibile


----------



## sion (23 Dicembre 2020)

Oggi qualcuno si lamentava dei suoi numeri, aggiungere +2 assist e 1 gol grazie


----------



## Pit96 (24 Dicembre 2020)

Oggi ha fatto un partitone. Questo è ik Calhanoglu che ci serve. Se dall'altra parte c'era un grande Luis Alberto, dalla nostra c'era un grande Calhanoglu che ci ha tenuti su. Davvero, partita splendida, va detto. A questo punto speriamo rinnovi a buone condizioni, ci serve come il pane un giocatore come quello visto oggi


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Dicembre 2020)

Partita da 7.5, grande Calha che è riuscito a mettere i panni del leader tecnico e "spirituale" in assenza di Ibra.
Oramai è un giocatore maturo, di grande livello.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Dicembre 2020)

sion ha scritto:


> Oggi qualcuno si lamentava dei suoi numeri, aggiungere +2 assist e 1 gol grazie



sinceramente dei numeri a me non importa nulla.
non mi importava quando 3 partitee fa era a 0 + 0 e non mi importa se mette un rigore e 2 angoli.

mi importa che quasi per tutta la partita corre, aiuta, mette qualità al servizio della squadra.
giocatore letteralmente trasformato e lo dico da agosto.


----------



## goleador 70 (24 Dicembre 2020)

Nel ruolo di trequartista moderno in questo momento è il migliore il serie A.
Come dice Pioli non lo cambierei con nessuno..è troppo importante per l'equilibrio generale.
Quantità e qualità a grappoli; e non ditemi che ha segnato solo un gol in serie a per adesso..sta facendo girare la squadra in maniera perfetta.


----------



## rossonero71 (24 Dicembre 2020)

Ma non da l'impressione di tirare i rigori molto meglio di Kessie.?


----------



## Igniorante (24 Dicembre 2020)

A sto punto fategli sto rinnovo, purchè si chiuda a cifre umane e in fretta


----------



## koti (24 Dicembre 2020)

Ieri fantastico, partita da top player.


----------



## goleador 70 (24 Dicembre 2020)

koti ha scritto:


> Ieri fantastico, partita da top player.



Palla a lui
Palla in banca


----------



## Jino (25 Dicembre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ma non da l'impressione di tirare i rigori molto meglio di Kessie.?



Kessie li calcia peggio, inteso come colpire il pallone, ma è molto più bravo a batterli, perchè aspetta il movimento del portiere ed in scioltezza appoggia nella parte opposto. Chala calcia angolato, forte, con la sua balistica, ma non lo fa mai in funzione del portiere, cosi come Zlatan d'altrocanto.


----------



## Kayl (25 Dicembre 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Kessie li calcia peggio, inteso come colpire il pallone, ma è molto più bravo a batterli, perchè aspetta il movimento del portiere ed in scioltezza appoggia nella parte opposto. Chala calcia angolato, forte, con la sua balistica, ma non lo fa mai in funzione del portiere, cosi come Zlatan d'altrocanto.



rispetto a Zlatan ha il vantaggio di poter colpire anche di interno collo, causa piede lungo Zlatan può usare solo il piatto. Avesse il piede più corto Zlatan tirerebbe tutti i rigori dritto per dritto di collo aprendo in due la faccia del portiere se prova a non spostarsi.


----------



## Jino (25 Dicembre 2020)

Kayl ha scritto:


> rispetto a Zlatan ha il vantaggio di poter colpire anche di interno collo, causa piede lungo Zlatan può usare solo il piatto. Avesse il piede più corto Zlatan tirerebbe tutti i rigori dritto per dritto di collo aprendo in due la faccia del portiere se prova a non spostarsi.



Un mio allenatore mi ha sempre detto che calciare un rigore, se sei freddo è facile, guarda il portiere e decidi...in effetti è cosi, guarda Kessie...li calcia male, balisticamente parlando, ma sa aspettare e quando il portiere ha deciso o non deciso è già morto...di fatto come li calcia Balotelli...Zlatan decide dove tirarli e calcia forte li, o la va o la spacca, stop...


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Dicembre 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Kessie li calcia peggio, inteso come colpire il pallone, ma è molto più bravo a batterli, perchè aspetta il movimento del portiere ed in scioltezza appoggia nella parte opposto. Chala calcia angolato, forte, con la sua balistica, ma non lo fa mai in funzione del portiere, cosi come Zlatan d'altrocanto.


Si d'accordo , ma questo perché oggi i portieri danno un vantaggio inimmaginabile muovendosi prima, un portiere non deve muoversi ,la prima mossa deve farla sempre chi tira.

Kessie se trova un portiere che sta fermo lo sbaglia, perché tecnicamente non è in grado di batterli forte e angolato, chala no.

Se guardi i rigori parati da Donnarumma sonoi stati parati quando non si e mosso , quando si muoveva prima gli e la mettevano dal altra parte, il rigore a immobile è stato parato perché è andato giù dopo il tiro e non prima.


----------



## Jino (25 Dicembre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Si d'accordo , ma questo perché oggi i portieri danno un vantaggio inimmaginabile muovendosi prima, un portiere non deve muoversi ,la prima mossa deve farla sempre chi tira.
> 
> Kessie se trova un portiere che sta fermo lo sbaglia, perché tecnicamente non è in grado di batterli forte e angolato, chala no.
> 
> Se guardi i rigori parati da Donnarumma sonoi stati parati quando non si e mosso , quando si muoveva prima gli e la mettevano dal altra parte, il rigore a immobile è stato parato perché è andato giù dopo il tiro e non prima.



Sul come pararli a Kessie sono d'accordo, se non ti muovi lo metti in crisi, perchè non è bravissimo a calciarli angolati. Comunque un portiere che non si muove, se un calciatore è bravo a tirarli da palo e retina, non ce n'è per nessuno, un portiere non arriverà mai. Per quello un portiere si butta prima, perchè se azzecca l'angolo la prende anche se non vuole. Comunque Kessie è un rigorista eccezionale.


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Dicembre 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sul come pararli a Kessie sono d'accordo, se non ti muovi lo metti in crisi, perchè non è bravissimo a calciarli angolati. Comunque un portiere che non si muove, se un calciatore è bravo a tirarli da palo e retina, non ce n'è per nessuno, un portiere non arriverà mai. Per quello un portiere si butta prima, perchè se azzecca l'angolo la prende anche se non vuole. Comunque Kessie è un rigorista eccezionale.



Oggi rigoristi bravi alla Van Basten c'è ne sono pochissimi, e i portieri sono cresciuti di almeno 10 cm.

Un portiere che non si muove mette una grossa pressione a chi tira, perché sa che tocca tirare un rigore perfetto altrimenti gli e lo para.

Lo stesso Ronaldo nel momento che il portiere non si e mosso l'ha sbagliato.

Chi tira già ha un indubbio vantaggio se poi gli diamo anche il vantaggio di tirarlo centralmente allora ogni rigore è un gol.

Se Donnarumma si muove dopo il tiro con la sua mole ne para uno su due.


----------



## mandraghe (1 Gennaio 2021)

Durante la pausa il buon Hakan è stato ospite di The Voice Turchia, esibendosi anche in veste di cantante.


----------



## Lambro (1 Gennaio 2021)

Menghia Calha. Chissá le risate che si sono fatti ibra e gli altri


----------



## Pamparulez2 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Ci vorrebbe la regola dei giardinetti: ogni 3 pali vale un gol


----------



## Love (3 Gennaio 2021)

prende solo pali....è cmq un giocatore importante per noi..basta vedere le occasioni da gol e i gol che crea però sono importanti anche altri numeri per un trequartista...e cioè i gol...che poi io gli farei tirare i rigori...kessie è bravo ma hakan secondo me non è da meno.


----------



## JoKeR (3 Gennaio 2021)

Il giocatore più sfortunato che io ricordi.

Prende sempre palo/traversa.. da quando è da noi ne avrà colpiti 20 credo.


----------



## bmb (3 Gennaio 2021)

Si sbatte da morire ma a livello tecnico sbaglia tanto, troppo.


----------



## Jino (3 Gennaio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Si sbatte da morire ma a livello tecnico sbaglia tanto, troppo.



Le due cose sono collegate. Non è un trequartista alla Zidane o Rui Costa, che sta li tranquillo a mettere a disposizione della squadra le sue giocate. Gioca nella posizione del 10, ma lo fa da 8. E' il nostro equilibratore, e a noi serve uno cosi. Se non dovesse rinnovare, vadano a prendere De Paul, tatticamente naturale erede.


----------



## rossonero71 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Chalanoglu potrebbe essere l'uomo chiave contro la Juve.

Mi sembra che ora la porta la centra con maggior frequenza, magari prende il palo ma e troppo importante che la palla vada nello specchio.


----------



## Djerry (4 Gennaio 2021)

Se arriva palla al piede sui trenta metri, o la passa agli avversari o lancia allucinanti cannonate nel vuoto che lui interpreta come buoni passaggi, visto che incredibilmente si lamenta pure col compagno: mi fa diventare matto questo dettaglio tecnico, perché la mole di gioco che vanifica sulla trequarti è enorme.

La cosa è tanto più strana se si pensa che quando si abbassa ed ha tempo e spazio per cambiare gioco a testa alta, magari da fermo, trova spesso lettura e precisione, specie con quel raffinato cambio gioco di mezzo esterno anche elegante.

E' come se andando palla al piede perdesse di colpo orientamento e sicurezza, come se tra cervello e visione si bloccasse il collegamento e non riuscisse più a coordinare il gesto tecnico coi piedi dosando il tocco nello spazio, quasi un fatto neurologico se mi si passa la forzatura.
E non è un caso che sia spesso frenetico a testa bassa in quei frangenti.

Peccato, perché quella assenza di incisività sul più bello lo riconduce solo ad un 10 di equilibrio, pure in questo sistema che ne massimizza le risorse.
Io vorrei solo vedere in quel ruolo un altro giocatore più completo per 4-5 partite, ma solo per capire se è Hakan davvero bravo nell'interpretare quelle mansioni (in piccola parte penso di sì), o se stiamo dilapidando un potenziale enorme in quel settore di campo coi suoi errori e la sua inconstanza (francamente ne sono convinto).


----------



## bmb (6 Gennaio 2021)

I leader giocano queste partite esattamente come ha fatto lui, caricandosi tutto sulle spalle nella disgrazia che ci sta capitando. Brava turca.


----------



## Pit96 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Anche lui ha dato il massimo oggi. Non si poteva chiedere fi più. Sperando che Ibra torni presto e che l'alchimia tra di loro venga rispolverata


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ha trascinato la squadra fino alla fine, bravo


----------



## Julian Ross (7 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Se arriva palla al piede sui trenta metri, o la passa agli avversari o lancia allucinanti cannonate nel vuoto che lui interpreta come buoni passaggi, visto che incredibilmente si lamenta pure col compagno: mi fa diventare matto questo dettaglio tecnico, perché la mole di gioco che vanifica sulla trequarti è enorme.
> 
> La cosa è tanto più strana se si pensa che quando si abbassa ed ha tempo e spazio per cambiare gioco a testa alta, magari da fermo, trova spesso lettura e precisione, specie con quel raffinato cambio gioco di mezzo esterno anche elegante.
> 
> ...



Lo hai visto ieri sera? E' un giocatore decisivo, leader tecnico e di personalità, a tutto campo, è diventato uno dei top trequartisti d'Europa e sul mercato non troveremmo nulla di meglio (se non si possono spendere 70+ mln per un giocatore, e non è il nostro caso). E' insostituibile.


----------



## Maximo (7 Gennaio 2021)

Ieri è stato tra i migliori in campo, commetterà pure degli errori ma ha personalità


----------



## Djerry (7 Gennaio 2021)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Lo hai visto ieri sera? E' un giocatore decisivo, leader tecnico e di personalità, a tutto campo, è diventato uno dei top trequartisti d'Europa e sul mercato non troveremmo nulla di meglio (se non si possono spendere 70+ mln per un giocatore, e non è il nostro caso). E' insostituibile.



L'ho visto l'ho visto.

Stiamo trattando come insostituibile e nientedimeno leader un numero 10 di equilibrio che viene incontro a metà campo, cambia gioco facile con spazio e poi negli ultimi trenta metri si salvi chi può, tra un tiro nel nulla ed una cannonata fuori misura al passaggio.
Però fa 4 corner "chiave" e vince il premio di MVP  Ah, e corre pure! (come se fosse un valore aggiunto)

Non diventeremo mai "grandi" con questo giocatore come barometro. Per arrivare quarti a vita, può andare benissimo (sempre stadi vuoti sottinteso).
Il potenziale che abbiamo in quel settore è enorme, ma sembra che ormai siamo schiavi della chimica che abbiamo raggiunto.

Siamo vittime di questo equivoco, il secondo più grande dopo Romagnoli: interpretiamo la mole di gioco e la quantità che il turco produce come valore aggiunto, invece di giudicarlo per quello che è: un limite enorme di incisività e qualità, ben al di là della conta dei gol.
E la confusione è ancora maggiore perché tanto più lui è nel vivo del gioco e sembra al centro della nostra squadra, tanto meno siamo determinanti là davanti.
Ovviamente mia nemmeno troppo umile opinione 
Lungi da me pretendere non solo di essere nel giusto, ma anche di non irritare chi ha opinione diversa su Hakan.
Mi piacerebbe solo vedere altro al suo posto per un mese, un profilo più completo. Tutto qui.

P.S.: magari avessimo il tuo nick come numero 10!  La cardiologia ha fatto passi da gigante negli ultimi anni...


----------



## mil77 (18 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> L'ho visto l'ho visto.
> 
> Stiamo trattando come insostituibile e nientedimeno leader un numero 10 di equilibrio che viene incontro a metà campo, cambia gioco facile con spazio e poi negli ultimi trenta metri si salvi chi può, tra un tiro nel nulla ed una cannonata fuori misura al passaggio.
> Però fa 4 corner "chiave" e vince il premio di MVP  Ah, e corre pure! (come se fosse un valore aggiunto)
> ...



Direi che oggi si é visto cosa siamo davanti eenza Chala


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Gennaio 2021)

Hakan torna presto a papà!


----------



## Djerry (18 Gennaio 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Direi che oggi si é visto cosa siamo davanti eenza Chala



Sì, ho la certezza assoluta che non dipendiamo proprio da lui.

Ed è bastato un giocatore ancora inadeguato che deve imparare tutto per darmela.

Adesso speriamo che si lavori ad un salto di qualità serio nel ruolo, perché per quanto mi riguarda sono contrario sia al rinnovo per Hakan a certe cifre che al riscatto del simpatico piccoletto oltre i 25 milioni.


----------



## bmb (18 Gennaio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Hakan torna presto a papà!



Vista l'aria che tira starà fuori 3 mesi.


----------



## Gamma (18 Gennaio 2021)

Hakan, ad oggi, è uno dei migliori del suo ruolo, i primi a capirlo dovremmo essere noi milanisti, che guardando le partite possiamo apprezzarne anche la fase difensiva oltre che offensiva.
Senza di lui portiamo la palla davanti con molta più fatica, senza mancare di rispetto a Diaz, che comunque è un tipo di giocatore differente, più da ripartenza che da partenza(e che ad oggi non acquisterei, perché non è il nostro gioco).


----------



## mil77 (18 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Sì, ho la certezza assoluta che non dipendiamo proprio da lui.
> 
> Ed è bastato un giocatore ancora inadeguato che deve imparare tutto per darmela.
> 
> Adesso speriamo che si lavori ad un salto di qualità serio nel ruolo, perché per quanto mi riguarda sono contrario sia al rinnovo per Hakan a certe cifre che per il riscatto del simpatico piccoletto oltre i 25 milioni.



Mah...diaz io non lo riscatterei neanche a 15....senza Hakan siamo una squadra normale...andiamo in difficoltà dietro e non produciamo nulla davanti. Se oggi c'era leao e non ibra non so come finiva...


----------



## markjordan (18 Gennaio 2021)

manca come il pane
uomo in + , infaticabile
lo massacro spesso ma e' oggettivamente indispensabile


----------



## Djerry (18 Gennaio 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Mah...diaz io non lo riscatterei neanche a 15....senza Hakan siamo una squadra normale...andiamo in difficoltà dietro e non produciamo nulla davanti. Se oggi c'era leao e non ibra non so come finiva...



Magari finiva come col Torino, quando un altro filtrante di Diaz ha sbloccato il risultato come stasera, con gol di Leao senza bisogno del rigore.

Senza Hakan abbiamo concesso 2 tiri in porta in 180 minuti, alla leggenda del sacrificio fondamentale del turco (che sfiata e si riposa dopo ogni scatto, a margine) ormai credono in pochi.

Purtroppo come il Dio del Bosforo è un atleta inadeguato a questi livelli, anche Brahim è inaccettabile nella sua incapacità di reggere il duello fisico, e quindi non fa certo figure migliori nel legare il gioco.
Ma che in due partite abbia fatto due filtranti chiave che l'altro in 20 gare ha prodotto solo dopo 6 secondi a Sassuolo, è un fatto.

E come gol su azioni siamo 1 a 0 per il piccoletto: quando me lo ricordo e penso ai punti che abbiamo fatto, non so se piangere o ridere.
Siamo una delle squadre più strane della storia del calcio italiano, ed i nostri trequartisti (nessuno escluso, anche gli esterni) sono il simbolo di questa incredibile anomalia.


----------



## JoKeR (18 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Sì, ho la certezza assoluta che non dipendiamo proprio da lui.
> 
> Ed è bastato un giocatore ancora inadeguato che deve imparare tutto per darmela.
> 
> Adesso speriamo che si lavori ad un salto di qualità serio nel ruolo, perché per quanto mi riguarda sono contrario sia al rinnovo per Hakan a certe cifre che al riscatto del simpatico piccoletto oltre i 25 milioni.



Purtroppo avendo lasciato andare Szobocoso, non ci sono giocatori "economici" pronti per quel ruolo.
Uno ci sarebbe, in teoria.. un tuttocampista di nome Gomez  ma non credo ti piacerebbe in questo Milan...

Io credo di avere capito, insieme a tanti, come funziona questo "nuovo" Milan, per cui auspico il rinnovo del turco... altrimenti arriverebbe Otavio del Porto


----------



## mil77 (18 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Magari finiva come col Torino, quando un altro filtrante di Diaz ha sbloccato il risultato come stasera, con gol di Leao senza bisogno del rigore.
> 
> Senza Hakan abbiamo concesso 2 tiri in porta in 180 minuti, alla leggenda del sacrificio fondamentale del turco (che sfiata e si riposa dopo ogni scatto, a margine) ormai credono in pochi.
> 
> ...



Dico solo x fortuna in società non la pensano come te...


----------



## Djerry (18 Gennaio 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Dico solo x fortuna in società non la pensano come te...



Ed invece vedrai che il trequartista centrale, o comunque un giocatore duttile sia centrale che a destra, sarà eccome d'attualità nei prossimi mesi anche nel nostro mercato.

Come giustamente ricorda [MENTION=456]JoKeR[/MENTION] già c'è la vicenda Szoboszlai che fa annusare la chiara ricerca di un regista offensivo con più ambizione.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Gennaio 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Direi che oggi si é visto cosa siamo davanti eenza Chala



Queste difese del turco sono veramente commoventi.

Cosa siamo davanti? Abbiamo giocato con un 39enne, un esterno sinistro non pervenuto e un esterno destro che sta solo più simpatico di Suso, ed abbiamo fatto 2 (quasi 3) goals.

E non abbiamo neppure pigiato sull'acceleratore, siamo infarciti di gente nuova / appena rientrata / giovanissima / normalmente in panchina.


----------



## mil77 (19 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ed invece vedrai che il trequartista centrale, o comunque un giocatore duttile sia centrale che a destra, sarà eccome d'attualità nei prossimi mesi anche nel nostro mercato.
> 
> Come giustamente ricorda [MENTION=456]JoKeR[/MENTION] già c'è la vicenda Szoboszlai che fa annusare la chiara ricerca di un regista offensivo con più ambizione.



Certo che lo prenderanno x sostituire diaz che non verrà riscattato. Si spera ne prendano uno più forte x farlo entrare in competizione con chala e non far sentire la sua mancanza quando non c'è


----------



## Alfred Edwards (19 Gennaio 2021)

Sicuramente il suo recupero mi preoccupa zero. Spero tornino Theo e Rebic, se non tornasse lui non sarebbe per me un problema. Diaz è un mezzo disastro ok, ma vorrei vederlo con Rebic oltre che con Ibra. Ah, e oltre con Saele che mannaggia a lui...


----------



## mil77 (19 Gennaio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Queste difese del turco sono veramente commoventi.
> 
> Cosa siamo davanti? Abbiamo giocato con un 39enne, un esterno sinistro non pervenuto e un esterno destro che sta solo più simpatico di Suso, ed abbiamo fatto 2 (quasi 3) goals.
> 
> E non abbiamo neppure pigiato sull'acceleratore, siamo infarciti di gente nuova / appena rientrata / giovanissima / normalmente in panchina.



Prendo atto che x te stasera abbiamo giocato bene...opinioni....


----------



## Buciadignho (19 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ed invece vedrai che il trequartista centrale, o comunque un giocatore duttile sia centrale che a destra, sarà eccome d'attualità nei prossimi mesi anche nel nostro mercato.
> 
> Come giustamente ricorda [MENTION=456]JoKeR[/MENTION] già c'è la vicenda Szoboszlai che fa annusare la chiara ricerca di un regista offensivo con più ambizione.



Maldini ha giocato con dei palloni d'oro in quella parte del campo, Ibra pure sa riconoscere un campione da un mediocre quando lo vede. Credo, anzi spero che sappiano pure loro che su Chala non si deve puntare. Se non compromette la stagione, niente rinnovo fino a maggio e poi si fa un bilancio: "Sei stato importante grazie, ti vogliamo con noi ancora per "tot" anni, più di 3 milioni non possiamo darteli. Se pensi siano pochi grazie ed arrivederci, lasci un progetto ambizioso e longevo, vai con Dio. Ah Non sarai la prima scelta sulla trequarti perché pensiamo ci sia di meglio! (l'ultima frase é più un sogno mio  ) ".

Che disgrazia


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (19 Gennaio 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Maldini ha giocato con dei palloni d'oro in quella parte del campo, Ibra pure sa riconoscere un campione da un mediocre quando lo vede. Credo, anzi spero che sappiano pure loro che su Chala non si deve puntare. Se non compromette la stagione, niente rinnovo fino a maggio e poi si fa un bilancio: "Sei stato importante grazie, ti vogliamo con noi ancora per "tot" anni, più di 3 milioni non possiamo darteli. Se pensi siano pochi grazie ed arrivederci, lasci un progetto ambizioso e longevo, vai con Dio. Ah Non sarai la prima scelta sulla trequarti perché pensiamo ci sia di meglio! (l'ultima frase é più un sogno mio  ) ".
> 
> Che disgrazia



e dove lo trovi uno che fa il suo ruolo più forte a stipendio ridotto? x un giovane forte tipo un barella
ne servono dai 60 in sù, e parliamo di un barella non di modric.. in ogni caso ne ha presi 2,5 x 3 anni
facendo pena ed ora che finalmente ti fa girare la squadra lo perdiamo a 0 x non adeguargli un milione
in più?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Sì, ho la certezza assoluta che non dipendiamo proprio da lui.
> 
> Ed è bastato un giocatore ancora inadeguato che deve imparare tutto per darmela.
> 
> Adesso speriamo che si lavori ad un salto di qualità serio nel ruolo, perché per quanto mi riguarda sono contrario sia al rinnovo per Hakan a certe cifre che al riscatto del simpatico piccoletto oltre i 25 milioni.



Bhè oltre i 25 milioni non glielo compra nessuno al Real comunque 
20,ne più né meno. 15 sarebbe ancora più coerente come prezzo ma sarebbe difficile,al Real non piace fare la parte dei polli. 
Prestito con diritto, anche a 25, anche meglio.


----------



## Buciadignho (19 Gennaio 2021)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> e dove lo trovi uno che fa il suo ruolo più forte a stipendio ridotto? x un giovane forte tipo un barella
> ne servono dai 60 in sù, e parliamo di un barella non di modric.. in ogni caso ne ha presi 2,5 x 3 anni
> facendo pena ed ora che finalmente ti fa girare la squadra lo perdiamo a 0 x non adeguargli un milione
> in più?



Guarda, cominciamo col dire che tirare fuori nomi non é il mio lavoro  . Comunque solo in Serie A ne trovi almeno 2-3 più forti ed economici, mi piace molto De Paul per esempio che é molto più giocatore del turco in tutto, per non parlare degli altri campionati, bisogna solo convincersi che il turco non é cosi fondamentale.

Per quanto riguarda il giovane più forte già Diaz lo é, invece per un futuro campione umilmente ti dico BOH  .

L'equivoco tra me e te sta nel fatto di quanto esattamente si considera Chalanoglu "forte", perché se ipotizziamo di rinnovare il turco a 5 netti per 4 anni (ad oggi dunque 40 milioni) o prendere un Kulusevsky che ti costa 60/65 milioni tra prezzo del cartellino ed ingaggio, non ho dubbi su cosa sia più vantaggioso e non ho dubbi neanche su cosa farebbe la società.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (20 Gennaio 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Guarda, cominciamo col dire che tirare fuori nomi non é il mio lavoro  . Comunque solo in Serie A ne trovi almeno 2-3 più forti ed economici, mi piace molto De Paul per esempio che é molto più giocatore del turco in tutto, per non parlare degli altri campionati, bisogna solo convincersi che il turco non é cosi fondamentale.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il giovane più forte già Diaz lo é, invece per un futuro campione umilmente ti dico BOH  .
> 
> L'equivoco tra me e te sta nel fatto di quanto esattamente si considera Chalanoglu "forte", perché se ipotizziamo di rinnovare il turco a 5 netti per 4 anni (ad oggi dunque 40 milioni) o prendere un Kulusevsky che ti costa 60/65 milioni tra prezzo del cartellino ed ingaggio, non ho dubbi su cosa sia più vantaggioso e non ho dubbi neanche su cosa farebbe la società.



non è questione di vedute diverse, semplicemente è un dato di fatto che elliott più di 35 milioni
per un giocatore non li spende, quindi visto che l'anno prossimo vai in champions e servono
giocatori pronti e non esperimenti confermi il turco che ha preso finalmente la squadra in mano,
Diaz non è un regista che ti fa girare centrocampo e attacco, e per de paul vogliono minimo
40 milioni escluso ingaggio, quindi visto che non abbiamo soldi da buttare mi tengo chala x 
3 anni spendendo 15 milioni e non ne spendo 50 per de paul, che poi bisogna vedere come
si inserisce in squadra, è puramente un discorso economico il mio, chiaro che con i soldi 
prenderei isco o modric e spedirei chala sulla luna, ma a caval donato non si guarda in bocca..


----------



## Igniorante (20 Gennaio 2021)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> non è questione di vedute diverse, semplicemente è un dato di fatto che elliott più di 35 milioni
> per un giocatore non li spende, quindi visto che l'anno prossimo vai in champions e servono
> giocatori pronti e non esperimenti confermi il turco che ha preso finalmente la squadra in mano,
> Diaz non è un regista che ti fa girare centrocampo e attacco, e per de paul vogliono minimo
> ...



Su De Paul ho sentito valutazione di circa 35 milioni...circa...magari con una contropartita si potrebbero spendere 5/10 milioni in meno.
Io comunque mi metterei al tavolo a trattare, in Serie A è uno che fa la differenza come pochi, attualmente.


----------



## mil77 (20 Gennaio 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Maldini ha giocato con dei palloni d'oro in quella parte del campo, Ibra pure sa riconoscere un campione da un mediocre quando lo vede. Credo, anzi spero che sappiano pure loro che su Chala non si deve puntare. Se non compromette la stagione, niente rinnovo fino a maggio e poi si fa un bilancio: "Sei stato importante grazie, ti vogliamo con noi ancora per "tot" anni, più di 3 milioni non possiamo darteli. Se pensi siano pochi grazie ed arrivederci, lasci un progetto ambizioso e longevo, vai con Dio. Ah Non sarai la prima scelta sulla trequarti perché pensiamo ci sia di meglio! (l'ultima frase é più un sogno mio  ) ".
> 
> Che disgrazia



Veramente Ibra ha già detto diverse volte che per lui Chala è un top player...


----------



## bmb (20 Gennaio 2021)

Io comunque proprio non capisco cosa ci troviate in questo qua. Nel mio ideale di calcio, il 10, il trequartista, è quello che ti manda in porta con giocate che gli altri non riescono neanche a concepire. Un filtrante, un cucchiaio dietro i difensori, un lancio di 30 metri, un cross perfetto sulla testa del compagno. E io, da questo qui, non ho mai visto niente di simile in 4 stagioni perdio.

Ho visto più giocate simili nelle ultime due di campionato da Diaz (assist per Leao e Ibra che porta al rigore) che dalla turca in 4 anni.


----------



## Nevergiveup (20 Gennaio 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Veramente Ibra ha già detto diverse volte che per lui Chala è un top player...



Per molti se non segni un goal a partita non sei degno di giocare da n.10 del Milan. Fa niente se i tuoi piedi son più sicuri di una cassaforte quando ti passano un pallone, se leghi i reparti con una cifra calcistica superiore, se difficilmente sbagli un passaggio e se corri come un cavallo coprendo una fetta enorme di campo, lasciamo stare poi la conta di goal e assist. 

Pazienza, oggi Rui Costa sarebbe probabilmente un pippone da accompagnare all'uscita per gli standard richiesti.


----------



## Solo (20 Gennaio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Io comunque proprio non capisco cosa ci troviate in questo qua. Nel mio ideale di calcio, il 10, il trequartista, è quello che ti manda in porta con giocate che gli altri non riescono neanche a concepire. Un filtrante, un cucchiaio dietro i difensori, un lancio di 30 metri, un cross perfetto sulla testa del compagno. E io, da questo qui, non ho mai visto niente di simile in 4 stagioni perdio.
> 
> Ho visto più giocate simili nelle ultime due di campionato da Diaz (assist per Leao e Ibra che porta al rigore) che dalla turca in 4 anni.


Ci vedono la corsa. È l'unica roba che ha questo.


----------



## morokan (20 Gennaio 2021)

ci sono 10 che si muovono in un modo ed altri in un altro, Diaz ha fantasia, ecletticità, è un funambolo, ma poi si perde in copertura, non lega i reparti....Chala è meno tecnico, meno fantasioso, ma fà il mediano, l'esterno il centrale e la mezzapunta nella stessa partita, è il collante di questa squadra, può non piacere ma se guardiamo bene, la squadra con lui in campo soffre meno, è più equilibrata


----------



## Buciadignho (20 Gennaio 2021)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> non è questione di vedute diverse, semplicemente è un dato di fatto che elliott più di 35 milioni
> per un giocatore non li spende, quindi visto che l'anno prossimo vai in champions e servono
> giocatori pronti e non esperimenti confermi il turco che ha preso finalmente la squadra in mano,
> Diaz non è un regista che ti fa girare centrocampo e attacco, e per de paul vogliono minimo
> ...



Diaz ha sbloccato le ultime 2 partite con giocate che il turco si sogna. Quanti passaggi filtranti ha fatto nelle sue ultime 2 stagioni? Non me ne vengono in mente molti, se va bene uno a girone, poi Diaz (come Isco comunque che lascerei a Madrid) non so se diventerà mai un campione o un titolare di un Milan da CL, so pero per certo da questi 4 anni che Chala 5 milioni (quindi 30 in 3 anni con l'attuale regime fiscale) non li vale e se queste richieste non vengono dimezzate: via. Non si puo farsi racattare da un mezzo giocatore per paura di rompere il giocattolo, altrimenti questo progetto vale zero.

Su Eliott ricordo solo che erano disposti a comprare Higuain a 60 milioni + 10 all'anno (prima di capire che era da fessi), e che per rimediare hanno comprato nello stesso anno a gennaio Piatek + Paquetà per 70 milioni.


----------



## nybreath (20 Gennaio 2021)

morokan ha scritto:


> ci sono 10 che si muovono in un modo ed altri in un altro, Diaz ha fantasia, ecletticità, è un funambolo, ma poi si perde in copertura, non lega i reparti....Chala è meno tecnico, meno fantasioso, ma fà il mediano, l'esterno il centrale e la mezzapunta nella stessa partita, è il collante di questa squadra, può non piacere ma se guardiamo bene, la squadra con lui in campo soffre meno, è più equilibrata



Sono d accordo, sono evidentemente due giocatori diversi, diaz è molto piu vistoso e ti fa quelle due tre giocate che ti fanno pensare wow, hakan difficilmente, ma è anche uno che gioca su piu campo e soprattutto vede piu campo. 
Hakan fara forse meno il filtrante come diaz per ibra, ma hakan ti cambia il gioco sul piede del compagno, sono due cose che servono.
Diaz poi oltre quelle giocate wow, spesso si perde, e con l andare dei minuti sembra sempre meno in campo, quante volte mette la testa sotto e non vede invece una giocata migliore per un compagno, paradossalmente secondo me diaz diventera piu forte se sapra mantenere le sue giocate e diventare un po piu equilibrato come hakan.

Non so quanto vale lo stipendio di hakan perche non so chi prende in europa 5m, mi pare esagerato cosi solo a pensiero senza nessun dato, ma al momento non mi sento per niente di dire che diaz sia piu forte di hakan, forse siamo piu efficaci in avanti con diaz, ma sicuramente il resto del campo ne perde senza hakan. Non credo sia un campione hakan, ma nemmeno quel brocco che molti dicono, e tra l altro è ovvio che ha il coltello dalla parte del manico, con il contratto in scadenza.


----------



## Buciadignho (20 Gennaio 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Per molti se non segni un goal a partita non sei degno di giocare da n.10 del Milan. Fa niente se i tuoi piedi son più sicuri di una cassaforte quando ti passano un pallone, se leghi i reparti con una cifra calcistica superiore, se difficilmente sbagli un passaggio e se corri come un cavallo coprendo una fetta enorme di campo, lasciamo stare poi la conta di goal e assist.
> 
> Pazienza, *oggi Rui Costa sarebbe probabilmente un pippone da accompagnare all'uscita per gli standard richiesti.*



Ehm, scusa eh detto brutalmente : perché mischiare la nutella con la mer.a?  Non si puo paragonare Rui Costa (in generale quel Milan) al turco, ci sono almeno 10 categorie.

Sull'analisi del turco non sono assolutamente d'accordo, cassaforte e corsa poi


----------



## Julian Ross (20 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Magari finiva come col Torino, quando un altro filtrante di Diaz ha sbloccato il risultato come stasera, con gol di Leao senza bisogno del rigore.
> 
> Senza Hakan abbiamo concesso 2 tiri in porta in 180 minuti, alla leggenda del sacrificio fondamentale del turco (che sfiata e si riposa dopo ogni scatto, a margine) ormai credono in pochi.
> 
> ...



Calha ci manca tremendamente; nessuno fa il collante come lui, fa girare la squadra, è pericoloso al tiro (Diaz non sa tirare, copre, corre in modo indefesso per 95' e fa giocare davvero bene il nostro Milan. Per fortuna in società (e Pioli stesso) riconoscono il valore essenziale che il turco ha in questa squadra...


----------



## Djerry (20 Gennaio 2021)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Calha ci manca tremendamente; nessuno fa il collante come lui, fa girare la squadra, è pericoloso al tiro (Diaz non sa tirare, copre, corre in modo indefesso per 95' e fa giocare davvero bene il nostro Milan. Per fortuna in società (e Pioli stesso) riconoscono il valore essenziale che il turco ha in questa squadra...



Vi chiedo solo uno sforzo visivo nelle prossime gare: seguitelo, seguitelo in fase di non possesso, seguitelo soprattutto dopo che fa un primo scatto.

E poi ci confrontiamo sulla reale consistenza e continuità della sua corsa e del suo atletismo, che è cosa ben diversa dall'impegno o dalla lettura della necessità di ripiegare in emergenza (cosa in cui è bravo, niente da dire).


----------



## nybreath (20 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Vi chiedo solo uno sforzo visivo nelle prossime gare: seguitelo, seguitelo in fase di non possesso, seguitelo soprattutto dopo che fa un primo scatto.
> 
> E poi ci confrontiamo sulla reale consistenza e continuità della sua corsa e del suo atletismo, che è cosa ben diversa dall'impegno o dalla lettura della necessità di ripiegare in emergenza (cosa in cui è bravo, niente da dire).



Premetto che non ho mai fatto una visione cosi specifica di hakan durante la partita, e probabilmente mai di nessun giocatore, e lo so che le statistiche sono quello che sono, pero forse proprio per quanto riguarda il se corre o no, o l atletismo, forse le statistiche qualcosa dicono.

Ma cmq hakan è costantemente top nei km percorsi, negli ultimi tre match è rispettivamente secondo secondo terzo, tra l altro secondo e secondo dietro un certo macinatore di km che è kessie. É terzo come media di squadra per km percorsi in stagione, dietro a kessie e gabbia (che pero ha solo 6 match contro i 17 di hakan quindi poco attendibile la posizione di gabbia).

Per fare un esempio solo poi, contro la juve, top perfomance chilometriche 1.kessi 2.hakan 3.leao 4.theo , ma siccome nelle stat di serie a puoi vedere anche le distanze in jog run e sprint (dove jog è andatura piu lenta di run che a sua volta è piu lenta di sprint), vedi anche che hakan mediamente è andato in jog meno di leao e theo (2.6km contro i 3.1km) è andato in run di piu (7.4km contro 6.3), e piu o meno lo sprint è simile (1.1km per tutti e tre).

Capisco che le stat sono quello che sono, ma se devo vedere questi dati a me non sembra uno che corre poco, poi non ci ho mai fatto attenzione, quindi potrei ampiamente sbagliarmi.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (20 Gennaio 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Diaz ha sbloccato le ultime 2 partite con giocate che il turco si sogna. Quanti passaggi filtranti ha fatto nelle sue ultime 2 stagioni? Non me ne vengono in mente molti, se va bene uno a girone, poi Diaz (come Isco comunque che lascerei a Madrid) non so se diventerà mai un campione o un titolare di un Milan da CL, so pero per certo da questi 4 anni che Chala 5 milioni (quindi 30 in 3 anni con l'attuale regime fiscale) non li vale e se queste richieste non vengono dimezzate: via. Non si puo farsi racattare da un mezzo giocatore per paura di rompere il giocattolo, altrimenti questo progetto vale zero.
> 
> Su Eliott ricordo solo che erano disposti a comprare Higuain a 60 milioni + 10 all'anno (prima di capire che era da fessi), e che per rimediare hanno comprato nello stesso anno a gennaio Piatek + Paquetà per 70 milioni.



Diaz non fa da regista, non centra nulla col ruolo del turco, e in più Diaz non é capace di coprire in fase difensiva, comunque hai speso 35 per sostituire chala comprando Paqueta e sappiamo come è andata a finire, ora altri 35 per tonali che con kessie-Benna-Chala disponibili farà della bella panchina, apparte dati e statistiche varie, chala sa giocare a pallone, sarà x questo che è titolare fisso e gli altri delle buone riserve no?


----------



## Djerry (20 Gennaio 2021)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Premetto che non ho mai fatto una visione cosi specifica di hakan durante la partita, e probabilmente mai di nessun giocatore, e lo so che le statistiche sono quello che sono, pero forse proprio per quanto riguarda il se corre o no, o l atletismo, forse le statistiche qualcosa dicono.
> 
> Ma cmq hakan è costantemente top nei km percorsi, negli ultimi tre match è rispettivamente secondo secondo terzo, tra l altro secondo e secondo dietro un certo macinatore di km che è kessie. É terzo come media di squadra per km percorsi in stagione, dietro a kessie e gabbia (che pero ha solo 6 match contro i 17 di hakan quindi poco attendibile la posizione di gabbia).
> 
> ...



Premesso a mia volta che è certamente interessante il discorso.

Però l'esempio Gabbia non è poco attendibile, ma il simbolo della inadeguatezza di quella statistica, perché è quantitativa.
Se giochi sempre, ed Hakan gioca 90 minuti sempre, sei al vertice.
Se giochi spezzoni, sei a prescindere in basso.

Esempio emblematico:
Calabria, onnipresente per 90 minuti: 10.400 km medi
Conti, solo 2-3 spezzoni: 1.592 km medi
Ma se inverti il minutaggio, hai l'inversione di quei chilometri.

Il dato quantitativo così crea mostri: Bentancur, Brozovic, Locatelli, De Roon corrono più di Hakan, solo per questioni di squadra e dinamiche di ruolo.
Restando a centrocampisti offensivi come il turco, De Paul, Soriano, l'armeno della Roma, Milinkovic-Savic, Pessina, Fabian Ruiz, Joao Pedro sono tutti sopra di lui. Persino Insigne.

Ancora: Hakan è 51° assoluto, Hakimi è 128° assoluto. Capiamo bene che la lettura diventa complessa.

Siamo sempre lì: bisogna correre bene ed in modo utile, non correre e basta.

Io non mi sogno di negare che Hakan metta impegno e generosità, per esempio per me è ottimo nel riconoscere le situazioni di emergenza, quando magari Theo è salito, e ripiegare profondo per coprire la ripartenza avversaria.

Ma per me non è fisico, non è forte a contrasto, non offre schermo, è facile da spostare, non è veloce sul lungo, si prende lunghissime pause dopo uno sforzo, è nullo nel gioco aereo. E quando non sta al 100% fisicamente è pure poco reattivo ed elastico.

Ed è clamorosamente sopravalutato questo suo fantomatico contributo nella corsa, come se appunto fosse solo lui al mondo con quel fisichino che può fare quel lavoro, mentre De Paul sarebbe un ignorante che si fa i fatti suoi e non lega il gioco.
Per molti addirittura è la chiave del nostro sistema, per me invece è esaltato dal nostro 4231 e dagli spazi che gli abbiamo creato sulla trequarti in questo modello.
My two cents ovviamente, tutto contestabilissimo


----------



## Buciadignho (20 Gennaio 2021)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Diaz non fa da regista, non centra nulla col ruolo del turco, e in più Diaz non é capace di coprire in fase difensiva, comunque hai speso 35 per sostituire chala comprando Paqueta e sappiamo come è andata a finire, ora altri 35 per tonali che con kessie-Benna-Chala disponibili farà della bella panchina, apparte dati e statistiche varie, chala sa giocare a pallone, sarà x questo che è titolare fisso e gli altri delle buone riserve no?



Ho tirato fuori Paquetà+Piantek per dire che la società se c'é da fare un investimento importante c'é. 70 milioni più 5 d'ingaggio non sono pochi, visto che mi dicevi che Eliott non spende più di 35 per un giocatore, bisogna anche cercare di vedere il totale non solo il singolo. 

Se si vuole credere che non esiste al mondo un giocatore che possa panchinare il turco, senza spendere 200 milioni non so più a cosa aggrapparmi. Per pura curiosità, facciamo finta che United o Real siano interessate al turco (ma é un lavoro di fantasia ), quanto gli chiedi? Quanto ti offrono? Chi esattamente ha il potenziale di panchinarlo in europa? Solo B. Fernandes o De Bruyne? In quali squadre top club giocherebbe titolare?

Da un anno si parla di rinnovo, ogni giorno che non lo fa é un piccolo passo verso la liberazione: Chalanoglu titolare mi sta bene se si punta all'EL e al 5/6 posto.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (20 Gennaio 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ho tirato fuori Paquetà+Piantek per dire che la società se c'é da fare un investimento importante c'é. 70 milioni più 5 d'ingaggio non sono pochi, visto che mi dicevi che Eliott non spende più di 35 per un giocatore, bisogna anche cercare di vedere il totale non solo il singolo.
> 
> Se si vuole credere che non esiste al mondo un giocatore che possa panchinare il turco, senza spendere 200 milioni non so più a cosa aggrapparmi. Per pura curiosità, facciamo finta che United o Real siano interessate al turco (ma é un lavoro di fantasia ), quanto gli chiedi? Quanto ti offrono? Chi esattamente ha il potenziale di panchinarlo in europa? Solo B. Fernandes o De Bruyne? In quali squadre top club giocherebbe titolare?
> 
> Da un anno si parla di rinnovo, ogni giorno che non lo fa é un piccolo passo verso la liberazione: Chalanoglu titolare mi sta bene se si punta all'EL e al 5/6 posto.



Guarda che questo è un ruolo difficile da fare bene, alla juve ad esempio manca il regista e il turco lo prenderebbero subito, in ogni caso a basso costo forti e pronti non ne trovi in giro, la juve si sta mangiando le pall.. da quando è andato via Pjanic, e come se rottami la punto e poi non hai i soldi per la bmw.. quelli che sanno giocare a pallone devi pagarli e basta, ripeto il barella vale dai 60 in su' e non so' se al real o liverpool farebbe il titolare, se vuoi fare un upgrade con la calcolatrice in mano, senza soldoni, e vuoi quello pronto da champions aspetta e spera..


----------



## Buciadignho (20 Gennaio 2021)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Guarda che questo è un ruolo difficile da fare bene, alla juve ad esempio manca il regista e il turco lo prenderebbero subito, in ogni caso a basso costo forti e pronti non ne trovi in giro, la juve si sta mangiando le pall.. da quando è andato via Pjanic, e come se rottami la punto e poi non hai i soldi per la bmw.. quelli che sanno giocare a pallone devi pagarli e basta, ripeto il barella vale dai 60 in su' e non so' se al real o liverpool farebbe il titolare, se vuoi fare un upgrade con la calcolatrice in mano, senza soldoni, e vuoi quello pronto da champions aspetta e spera..



Scusa eh, ma tra Pjanic/Barella e Chala che legame vedi? Non farti fregare dalla nomea di "costruttore" di gioco.

Seppur in questa Juve disastrata Chala on trova mai il posto da titolare, stiamo parlando di un Milan in cui tutto funziona al 200% dove chi metti dentro fa bene, ed una Juve che rende neanche al 30% . CR7, Dybala, Morata, Chiesa, Kulusevsky etc.. Non vedo a chi possa prendere il posto.


----------



## Manue (20 Gennaio 2021)

Secondo me in questo momento, in questa rosa, in questi equilibri, 
Hakan è fondamentale.

Molto più presente nella partita di Diaz, 
molto più bravo nella continuità di passaggio di Diaz, e far girare la palla, è fondamentale.

Hanno caratteristiche diverse, 
Potrebbero anche giocare insieme dietro Ibra, se mai si dovesse scegliere una diversificazione della fase offensiva.

Poi, che nel globo calcio, ci siano giocatori migliori di lui, è vero.

Trovo strano dire, ad oggi, in questo momento, si può fare a meno di Chalanoglu.
Secondo me no. Se c'è, va messo in campo.


----------



## Manue (20 Gennaio 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Scusa eh, ma tra Pjanic/Barella e Chala che legame vedi? Non farti fregare dalla nomea di "costruttore" di gioco.
> 
> Seppur in questa Juve disastrata Chala on trova mai il posto da titolare, stiamo parlando di un Milan in cui tutto funziona al 200% dove chi metti dentro fa bene, ed una Juve che rende neanche al 30% . CR7, Dybala, Morata, Chiesa, Kulusevsky etc.. Non vedo a chi possa prendere il posto.



Si ma sono i giocatori che fanno funzionare il milan al 200%, Chala compreso.
Bisogna dare dei meriti a sti ragazzi.


----------



## Buciadignho (20 Gennaio 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Si ma sono i giocatori che fanno funzionare il milan al 200%, Chala compreso.
> Bisogna dare dei meriti a sti ragazzi.



Non ci piove  !! Ma a convincermi che Chala sia il giocatore che ci ha fatto svoltare non ci riesco, invece Kessie, Bennacer, Kjear, Ibra sono fondamentali nel nostro gioco. Anche se chi metti fa bene: togli Kjear entra Kalulu, togli Ibra c'é Leao etc


----------



## nybreath (20 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Premesso a mia volta che è certamente interessante il discorso.
> 
> Però l'esempio Gabbia non è poco attendibile, ma il simbolo della inadeguatezza di quella statistica, perché è quantitativa.
> Se giochi sempre, ed Hakan gioca 90 minuti sempre, sei al vertice.
> Se giochi spezzoni, sei a prescindere in basso.



Lasciando perdere che ovviamente le statistiche sono solo numeri. 

Io proprio perché si creano problemi sulle medie se uno gioca poco, ho preso l'esempio di una partita con 4 giocatori che hanno fatto tutti 90 minuti. 
E ho controllato pure lu ultime 3 di hakan per vedere se fosse solo un caso quello vs la juve. 

Invece hakan è piu o meno sempre li, secondo secondo e terzo. 

Poi che hakan non sia uno di fisico mi pare obiettivo, però della questione che corre poco, forse no, insomma non sono molto convinto che corre poco. 

Poi secondo me hakan proprio quando è stato lasciato piu libero, post covid, e si è mosso a tutto campo, è diventato più utile.


----------



## Manue (20 Gennaio 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Non ci piove  !! Ma a convincermi che Chala sia il giocatore che ci ha fatto svoltare non ci riesco, invece Kessie, Bennacer, Kjear, Ibra sono fondamentali nel nostro gioco. Anche se chi metti fa bene: togli Kjear entra Kalulu, togli Ibra c'é Leao etc



io non credo il tema sia convincerti, ma di dire le cose in maniera oggettiva, 
a prescindere dalle antipatie e simpatie.

Chalanoglu fino al precovid lo avremmo tutti sostituito ogni domenica, se non fatto giocare proprio, 
da qualche mese invece quanti lo vorrebbero sostituire ogni domenica?


Ma in ogni caso, personalmente reputo che per un giocatore del suo ruolo, 
avere una punta coi piedi e che sa muoversi, sia fondamentale. Fraseggiare con Cutrone o Piatek non è calcio. Con Ibra...

La svolta, 
siam tutti qua a cercare il giocatore che ci ha dato la svolta, 
quando in realtà sono tutti che si sono dati una svegliata, tutti... 
forse è tutto figlio dell'allenatore no?
Tipo mettere Kessie nel suo ruolo...
Se mister Pioli ci dice che Chalanoglu in questo Milan è fondamentale, 
perché io che non sono nessuno, devo dire di no?
Bisogna anche fidarsi dei professionisti e goderci questi ragazzi.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Gennaio 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Scusa eh, ma tra Pjanic/Barella e Chala che legame vedi? Non farti fregare dalla nomea di "costruttore" di gioco.
> 
> Seppur in questa Juve disastrata Chala on trova mai il posto da titolare, stiamo parlando di un Milan in cui tutto funziona al 200% dove chi metti dentro fa bene, ed una Juve che rende neanche al 30% . CR7, Dybala, Morata, Chiesa, Kulusevsky etc.. Non vedo a chi possa prendere il posto.



La juve a centrocampo è oscena, aldilà dei demeriti di Pirlo.


----------



## mil77 (20 Gennaio 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Non ci piove  !! Ma a convincermi che Chala sia il giocatore che ci ha fatto svoltare non ci riesco, invece Kessie, Bennacer, Kjear, Ibra sono fondamentali nel nostro gioco. Anche se chi metti fa bene: togli Kjear entra Kalulu, togli Ibra c'é Leao etc



Però per es. tutti quelli che hai citato tu nella partita contro la Lazio erano assenti e Chala è stato il migliore in campo. 
P.s. Chala nella Juve di oggi giocherebbe senza dubbio titolare. E io sono convinto che giocherebbe titolare anche nell'Inter.


----------



## Buciadignho (20 Gennaio 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> io non credo il tema sia *convincerti*, ma di dire le cose in maniera oggettiva,
> a prescindere dalle antipatie e simpatie.
> 
> Chalanoglu fino al precovid lo avremmo tutti sostituito ogni domenica, se non fatto giocare proprio,
> da qualche mese invece quanti lo vorrebbero sostituire ogni domenica?



Io cerco di essere quanto più oggettivo possibile per quanto mi é possibile, un gioatore del Milan non puo starmi antipatico, con quello che stanno facendo poi? Io lo vorrei ancora sostituire ogni domenica comunque  , non mi faccio influenzare da quello che leggo sui giornali, dagli assist da calcio d'angolo o da quello che dicono i vari Bergomi e Adani.



Manue ha scritto:


> Ma in ogni caso, personalmente reputo che per un giocatore del suo ruolo,
> avere una punta coi piedi e che sa muoversi, sia fondamentale. Fraseggiare con Cutrone o Piatek non calcio.



Anche il contrario é vero, ci si aspetta comunque che dei bei filtranti visto il costruttore di gioco che é riesca a farli comunque no? Che deve dire De Paul? Dybala al Palermo? E chi più ne ha più ne metta...




Manue ha scritto:


> La svolta,
> siam tutti qua a cercare il giocatore che ci ha dato la svolta,
> quando in realtà sono tutti che si sono dati una svegliata, tutti...
> forse è tutto figlio dell'allenatore no?
> ...



Sicuramente Pioli ha un grande merito per quello che si sta facendo , ma quando Pioli dice "I miei giocatori non li scambierei con nessun'altro giocatore, sono tutti fondamentali" non ci crede nessuno dai, cosa ti aspetti che dica? Lo dicevano pure quando era un non giocatore... non sono cosi convinto che se gli porti De Bruyne il turco resta "fondamentale", adirittura Diaz lo ha reso non fondametale visto che queste 2 partite le ha sbloccate lui.


----------



## Manue (20 Gennaio 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Io cerco di essere quanto più oggettivo possibile per quanto mi é possibile, un gioatore del Milan non puo starmi antipatico, con quello che stanno facendo poi? Io lo vorrei ancora sostituire ogni domenica comunque  , non mi faccio influenzare da quello che leggo sui giornali, dagli assist da calcio d'angolo o da quello che dicono i vari Bergomi e Adani.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il concetto di Pioli è diverso, quello che ho evidenziato io.
Chalanoglu per il suo gioco, per il suo Milan, è fondamentale.
Che poi ci siano giocatori più forti, lo sappiamo tutti.

Ma sono curioso, 
con chi lo sostituiresti ogni domenica?
Chi metteresti al suo posto che ti da più fiducia?


----------



## Buciadignho (20 Gennaio 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Però per es. tutti quelli che hai citato tu nella partita contro la Lazio erano assenti e Chala è stato il migliore in campo.
> P.s. Chala nella Juve di oggi giocherebbe senza dubbio titolare. E io sono convinto che giocherebbe titolare anche nell'Inter.



Non ci é riuscito Eriksen, figurati il turco.


----------



## Buciadignho (20 Gennaio 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Il concetto di Pioli è diverso, quello che ho evidenziato io.
> Chalanoglu per il suo gioco, per il suo Milan, è fondamentale.
> Che poi ci siano giocatori più forti, lo sappiamo tutti.
> 
> ...



Guardate, non vorrei sembrare uno che porta avanti una crociata contro Hakan. Apprezzo il suo contribuito, il miei dubbi sono:

- Rinnovo a 5 milioni all'anno?
- Si puo trovare di meglio in quella zona a prezzi contenuti andando a cercare la classica offerta?

Io credo che le risposte siano rispettivamente: No e Si, detto questo ad oggi Chala merita di essere il titolare, se non altro perché Diaz nel corso della partita si spegne e a volte sbaglia dei fondamentali che ti fanno rabbrividire.


----------



## Goro (20 Gennaio 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Però per es. tutti quelli che hai citato tu nella partita contro la Lazio erano assenti e Chala è stato il migliore in campo.
> P.s. Chala nella Juve di oggi giocherebbe senza dubbio titolare. E io sono convinto che giocherebbe titolare anche nell'Inter.



Alla Juve servirebbe molto il Chala, legherebbe il gioco tra il centrocampo scarso della Juve e gli attaccanti trovando anche i gol che mancano appunto dal centrocampo scarso


----------



## mil77 (20 Gennaio 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Non ci é riuscito Eriksen, figurati il turco.



Ti sembra sia lo stesso tipo di giocatore? Dai Chala a Conte e poi ne riparliamo....


----------



## egidiopersempre (20 Gennaio 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Guardate, non vorrei sembrare uno che porta avanti una crociata contro Hakan. Apprezzo il suo contribuito, il miei dubbi sono:
> 
> - Rinnovo a 5 milioni all'anno?
> - Si puo trovare di meglio in quella zona a prezzi contenuti andando a cercare la classica offerta?
> ...



quando rinnovi è come avere un p0. Un p0 con la qualità di chala a 5m annui non lo trovi.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (20 Gennaio 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> quando rinnovi è come avere un p0. Un p0 con la qualità di chala a 5m annui non lo trovi.



vaglielo a far capire.. c'è maldini che va in giro a raccattare giovani in prestito, e questi darebbero
via uno dei pochi che sa giocare a pallone x non dargli un milione d'aumento, manco dovessimo
cacciarli noi i soldi, con sti ragionamenti altro che 7 champions manco 7mitropa si riusciva a vincere..


----------



## Manue (21 Gennaio 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Guardate, non vorrei sembrare uno che porta avanti una crociata contro Hakan. Apprezzo il suo contribuito, il miei dubbi sono:
> 
> - Rinnovo a 5 milioni all'anno?
> - Si puo trovare di meglio in quella zona a prezzi contenuti andando a cercare la classica offerta?
> ...



Il concetto è questo, 
ad oggi merita il posto, in questo milan.

Per quanto riguarda lo stipendio, 
il mercato fa tutto, sicuramente il suo procuratore ha delle offerte in mano, 
pertanto chiede di più al Milan.
Non rinnovare significa perderlo a 0, a questo punto si può anche rinnovare e trovare l'alternativa economica, 
se trovata, e nel corso dell'anno fa capire che può prendere il posto di Chalanoglu, quest'ultimo lo si vende.

Non si può perdere un giocatore così a 0, 
almeno, ma stando bassi, oggi Chalanoglu vale 20 mln... sarebbe prenderli e buttarli nel wc.


----------



## Nevergiveup (21 Gennaio 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ehm, scusa eh detto brutalmente : perché mischiare la nutella con la mer.a?  Non si puo paragonare Rui Costa (in generale quel Milan) al turco, ci sono almeno 10 categorie.
> 
> Sull'analisi del turco non sono assolutamente d'accordo, cassaforte e corsa poi



Poi la scorsa stagione 9 reti e 9 assist giusto per dar due numeri, oltre al fatto che è entrato praticamente in tutte le azioni da rete o quasi...certo se consideri il giocatore visto fino a dicembre dell'anno scorso devi essere altrettanto onesto intellettualmente da far valere lo stesso discorso per Calabria, Kessie e Bennacer....praticamente siamo primi con quattro scarti da sostituire che tirano il carro.

Ma ci sarà un motivo se è osannato da tutti gli addetti ai lavori (e non perchè ha Raiola come procuratore capiamoci)...


----------



## markjordan (23 Gennaio 2021)

i detrattori purtroppo si accorgeranno di quanto sia fondamentale in entrambe le fasi
la mancanza + grave


----------



## ILMAGO (23 Gennaio 2021)

markjordan ha scritto:


> i detrattori purtroppo si accorgeranno di quanto sia fondamentale in entrambe le fasi
> la mancanza + grave



si è anche capito che pioli li vuole un giocatore che contribuisca alla fase difensiva, ergo ciao diaz a giugno al 100%.
Speriamo di trovarlo di pari livello di chala, perché con potenziale doppio impegno campionato champions non possiamo permetterci un vice stile meite o krunic. serve un co-titolare dello stesso livello, se non più forte.


----------



## goleador 70 (23 Gennaio 2021)

markjordan ha scritto:


> i detrattori purtroppo si accorgeranno di quanto sia fondamentale in entrambe le fasi
> la mancanza + grave



Esatto
Il giocatore che fa girare tutta la squadra..speriamo torni presto


----------



## Jino (23 Gennaio 2021)

E' il collante tra le due fasi, nella transizione tra fase di non possesso e possesso è determinante. Non è che stasera abbiamo perso perchè mancava lui, ma è palese che a livello di qualità di gioco senza il turco incontriamo molte più difficoltà nella manovra.


----------



## Gamma (24 Gennaio 2021)

Ennesima dimostrazione di quanto sia fondamentale questo ragazzo.

Chiariamoci, non dico che con lui avremmo vinto la partita, ma sono abbastanza certo che avremmo creato il triplo, avremmo tenuto bene il campo e probabilmente avremmo evitato i tantissimi errori in fase offensiva, errori dettati palesemente dalla mancanza di idee(palla alta a Zlatan, sponda e poi preghiamo dio).
La scelta di Meite, come prevedibile, si è rivelata un flop dal punto di vista offensivo, Brahim invece ha avuto un paio di strappi ma per il resto si è incapponito in alcune giocate inutili(come fa spesso).
Manca stramaledettamente Calha.
Onestamente sono allibito dai detrattori, è oggettivo quanto sia diventato importante, eppure molti lo scambierebbero per questo e quell'altro convintissimi che possano sostituirlo alla grande e fare anche meglio, dimenticate che stiamo parlando della maglia del Milan, non basta fare meglio altrove(e onestamente ne vedo pochi, nessuno in Serie A) per replicare il tutto al Milan, come hanno dimostrato tanti ottimi giocatori che con noi non sono riusciti a rendere quanto ci si aspettava.

Teniamoci stretto questo Calha per favore, altro che mandarlo via a 0 per Giugno.


----------



## malos (26 Gennaio 2021)

Si sente troppo la sua mancanza.


----------



## ILMAGO (26 Gennaio 2021)

A giugno un vice chalanoglu di livello è assolutamente una priorità in vista della possibile champions.


----------



## Pungiglione (27 Gennaio 2021)

Fino a 6 mesi fa se mi avessero detto che avrei mai pronunciato una frase del genere sarei scoppiato a ridere ma

Ti prego Hakan, torna presto


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Gennaio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Hakan torna presto a papà!


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2021)

Speriamo di averlo gia a Bologna.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Gennaio 2021)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Speriamo di averlo gia a Bologna.



Se non sbaglio dovrebbero rientrare sia lui che Ismael.


----------



## Julian Ross (27 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se non sbaglio dovrebbero rientrare sia lui che Ismael.



Quanto ci manca Calha, spero che tutti i detrattori se ne siano accorti definitivamente: Diaz da titolare è inadeguato, la squadra soffre tremendamente l'assenza del turco, vero equilibratore e creatore di gioco, oltre a fare un lavoro immane...che Diaz non è in grado di svolgere (per nulla, troppo leggero, timido, spazzato via da tutti i mediani avversari).


----------



## mil77 (27 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se non sbaglio dovrebbero rientrare sia lui che Ismael.



Chala non è x niente certo che ci sia a bologna


----------



## Zlatan87 (27 Gennaio 2021)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Quanto ci manca Calha, spero che tutti i detrattori se ne siano accorti definitivamente: Diaz da titolare è inadeguato, la squadra soffre tremendamente l'assenza del turco, vero equilibratore e creatore di gioco, oltre a fare un lavoro immane...che Diaz non è in grado di svolgere (per nulla, troppo leggero, timido, spazzato via da tutti i mediani avversari).



Concordo in pieno, lui e Bennacer mancano come l'aria... dai Turco torna presto!


----------



## Stex (27 Gennaio 2021)

pensa te cosa pensiamo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Gennaio 2021)

ma quando torna, ci manca come il pane a centrocampo


----------



## David Drills (7 Febbraio 2021)

10 minuti, 2 assist. Ma di che sport parlate quando criticate la turca?


----------



## Blu71 (7 Febbraio 2021)

Fondamentale


----------



## morokan (7 Febbraio 2021)

dategli sti 5 milioni e finiamola! serve come il pane!


----------



## Swaitak (7 Febbraio 2021)

ahinoi è fondamentale adesso


----------



## ACM_Dennis (7 Febbraio 2021)

Giocatore chiave di questa squadra. Con lui e Bennacer titolari e al 100% facciamo paura a chiunque.


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Febbraio 2021)

Assolutamente fondamentale, è entrato ed ha messo la partita in ghiaccio in pochi minuti.


----------



## goleador 70 (7 Febbraio 2021)

.


----------



## goleador 70 (7 Febbraio 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> 10 minuti, 2 assist. Ma di che sport parlate quando criticate la turca?



Subbuteo probabilmente


----------



## Djerry (7 Febbraio 2021)

Il fatto che si prendano per determinanti i due assist di oggi come prova della sua indispensabilità (inizialmente pensavo fossero messaggi ironici, ma poi mi sono accorto che è pensiero condiviso), potrebbe essere il segnale di come Hakan sia suo malgrado vittima di una lotta intestina tra noi tifosi.

Mi ci metto pure io, ma in realtà non volevo denigrare in senso assoluto il turco, il cui lavoro di raccordo in questo sistema è comunque sotto gli occhi di tutti, bensì volevo solo avere la dimostrazione, e l'ho avuta pure oggi, che non è certo lui la chiave e l'essenza del nostro gioco e del nostro sbocco offensivo.

E soprattutto che esistono altri modi di interpretare quel ruolo, anche con profili diversi e per altro non del tutto adatti e codificati per fare quell'interpretazione.

Che oggi emerga solo la prova di Calha indispensabile e non l'ennesima conferma che anche Leao funziona e crea lì nel nostro 4231, per me è un fatto personale.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Febbraio 2021)

tra l'altro non mi sembrava molto fuori forma... ha corso x4. 
ha una dinamicità che non può essere sostituita da nessun'altro e nel nostro modulo è fondamentale purtroppo.

diaz ok con le piccole lo può fare ma perdiamo parecchio, leao gioca benino ma non c'entra un tubo messo li. non tanto per colpe sue ma perchè per come giochiamo non ci fa rendere.


----------



## Kayl (7 Febbraio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Il fatto che si prendano per determinanti i due assist di oggi come prova della sua indispensabilità (inizialmente pensavo fossero messaggi ironici, ma poi mi sono accorto che è pensiero condiviso), potrebbe essere il segnale di come Hakan sia suo malgrado vittima di una lotta intestina tra noi tifosi.
> 
> Mi ci metto pure io, ma in realtà non volevo denigrare in senso assoluto il turco, il cui lavoro di raccordo in questo sistema è comunque sotto gli occhi di tutti, bensì volevo solo avere la dimostrazione, e l'ho avuta pure oggi, che non è certo lui la chiave e l'essenza del nostro gioco e del nostro sbocco offensivo.
> 
> ...



Leao per me non può giocare là, al di là delle 2 grandi palle a Calabria sul gol annullato e a Ibra, in fase difensiva è nullo, entrato Calhanoglu a centrocampo sembrava giocassimo con due giocatori in più. Il grosso problema di Leao è che è poco concentrato e in un ruolo chiave come quello è fondamentale, lui gioca molto più intelligentemente quando spegne il cervello e gioca a 1-2 tocchi, quando tocca la palla tre volte non fa mai la giocata col tempo giusto per vie centrali perché se la tiene troppo tra i piedi, di fatto mandando a quel paese gli smarcamenti dei compagni che poi sono costretti a schiacciarsi sulla linea per evitare il fuorigioco. Leao è un giocatore troppo istintivo per fare il trequartista, sarebbe andato bene nel Milan di Allegri alla Boateng, ma in un 4-2-3-1 devi saper occupare bene gli spazi in difesa, giocare con pochi tocchi e con la testa alta. Queste cose Leao non le ha nelle corde e non le avrà mai.
Per lui per me vale sempre lo stesso discorso che faccio per Kessie, meno tiene la palla tra i piedi e meno caprate fa. Deve toccare la palla come se fosse fatta di magma.


----------



## Djerry (7 Febbraio 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Leao per me non può giocare là, al di là delle 2 grandi palle a Calabria sul gol annullato e a Ibra, in fase difensiva è nullo, entrato Calhanoglu a centrocampo sembrava giocassimo con due giocatori in più. Il grosso problema di Leao è che è poco concentrato e in un ruolo chiave come quello è fondamentale, lui gioca molto più intelligentemente quando spegne il cervello e gioca a 1-2 tocchi, quando tocca la palla tre volte non fa mai la giocata col tempo giusto per vie centrali perché se la tiene troppo tra i piedi, di fatto mandando a quel paese gli smarcamenti dei compagni che poi sono costretti a schiacciarsi sulla linea per evitare il fuorigioco. Leao è un giocatore troppo istintivo per fare il trequartista, sarebbe andato bene nel Milan di Allegri alla Boateng, ma in un 4-2-3-1 devi saper occupare bene gli spazi in difesa, giocare con pochi tocchi e con la testa alta. Queste cose Leao non le ha nelle corde e non le avrà mai.
> Per lui per me vale sempre lo stesso discorso che faccio per Kessie, meno tiene la palla tra i piedi e meno caprate fa. Deve toccare la palla come se fosse fatta di magma.



Guarda, posso accettare tutto quello che dici, ma che davvero si prenda per buona quella mezzora col Crotone in disarmo dal 2-0 per vedere tutte quelle cose, mi pare sinceramente inaccettabile.

La partita fino al 2-0 era una cosa, la partita dopo il 2-0 era tutta un'altra. Mi piace pensare non ci siano dubbi.

Poi i tuoi sono molti spunti interessanti, per esempio anch'io non sono ancora del tutto convinto da Leao, ma quegli spunti valgono a livello generale.
Il rischio è che se prendiamo davvero per esemplificativa a favore di Hakan la partita di oggi a babbo morto, non si fa altro che fomentare il partito di chi ha il turco di traverso, che puntualmente verrà alla carica in modo a sua volta pretestuoso alla prima partita che inesorabilmente sbaglierà, magari contro una big, dicendogliene di ogni.


----------



## bmb (7 Febbraio 2021)

Ossigeno puro.


----------



## Kayl (7 Febbraio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Guarda, posso accettare tutto quello che dici, ma che davvero si prenda per buona quella mezzora col Crotone in disarmo dal 2-0 per vedere tutte quelle cose, mi pare sinceramente inaccettabile.
> 
> La partita fino al 2-0 era una cosa, la partita dopo il 2-0 era tutta un'altra. Mi piace pensare non ci siano dubbi.
> 
> ...



Io ho massacrato Calhanoglu e ancora adesso mi lascia dei dubbi, sia chiaro, ma il punto è proprio l'adeguatezza del tipo di giocatore al ruolo necessario per il nostro modo di giocare. Leao come trequartista per esempio sarebbe andato a nozze nel 4-3-1-2 di Allegri, con compiti difensivi nulli e libertà assoluta di esprimersi in fase offensiva, con un Ibra e una seconda punta ad aprirgli la strada per inserirsi centralmente.

E no, la mia opinione non riguarda la partita di oggi, Leao lo vedo così da quando ha iniziato a giocare con noi. La sola vera partita dove l'ho apprezzato tutto il tempo è stata con la Juve, dove ha lavorato tantissimo e con abnegazione anche in difesa, caricandosi la squadra sulle spalle, ma una rondine non fa primavera (se contassero solo le partite coi gobbi, Icardi sarebbe la fusione di gattuso in difesa e di inzaghi sotto porta, peccato per gli intertristi che nelle altre 36 partite si farebbe fatto cavare un testicolo piuttosto che aiutare in difesa). Leao è un giocatore d'istinto, le giocate le deve sentire, non le deve vedere. Quando Kessie faceva la mezzala sbagliava quasi sempre la scelta quando partiva palla al piede, faceva salire la squadra 50 metri e poi mandava tutto a meretrici non appena se ne liberava, da quando fa il mediano gioca a pochi tocchi e ne ha beneficiato poi anche il suo temperamento, portandolo a usare meglio la testa rispetto a prima, dove pensava solo a segnare anziché a reggere il centrocampo. Leao può diventare un grande giocatore, ma deve imparare a trovare l'equilibrio tra testa e istinto, se ci riuscirà sarà uno straordinario giocatore d'attacco, ed è un grande "se", ma quel che è certo è che non sarà mai uno che può fare un ruolo che gli richiede anche di tornare al limite dell'area in fase difensiva più volte a partita e saper rallentare e addormentare il gioco quando bisogna spezzare il ritmo avversario e rifiatare, Leao è uno che deve giocare in velocità, più va veloce e meno sbaglia. Deve iniziare a giocare sempre più in rapidità, con non più di due tocchi, e abituarsi a quel ritmo. Quando ci sarà riuscito, gli verranno automatiche quelle giocate geniali che ora mostra solo sporadicamente.


----------



## PoloNegativo (7 Febbraio 2021)

Ottimo ingresso. Certo, non è facile dire quanto sia stato il Crotone, sotto 2-0, ad alzare bandiera bianca, e quanto sia stato bravo Calha a migliorare il gioco del Milan, però mi sembra che ogni sua giocata fosse giusta e/o accurata.


----------



## Djerry (7 Febbraio 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Io ho massacrato Calhanoglu e ancora adesso mi lascia dei dubbi, sia chiaro, ma il punto è proprio l'adeguatezza del tipo di giocatore al ruolo necessario per il nostro modo di giocare. Leao come trequartista per esempio sarebbe andato a nozze nel 4-3-1-2 di Allegri, con compiti difensivi nulli e libertà assoluta di esprimersi in fase offensiva, con un Ibra e una seconda punta ad aprirgli la strada per inserirsi centralmente.
> 
> E no, la mia opinione non riguarda la partita di oggi, Leao lo vedo così da quando ha iniziato a giocare con noi. La sola vera partita dove l'ho apprezzato tutto il tempo è stata con la Juve, dove ha lavorato tantissimo e con abnegazione anche in difesa, caricandosi la squadra sulle spalle, ma una rondine non fa primavera (se contassero solo le partite coi gobbi, Icardi sarebbe la fusione di gattuso in difesa e di inzaghi sotto porta, peccato per gli intertristi che nelle altre 36 partite si farebbe fatto cavare un testicolo piuttosto che aiutare in difesa). Leao è un giocatore d'istinto, le giocate le deve sentire, non le deve vedere. Quando Kessie faceva la mezzala sbagliava quasi sempre la scelta quando partiva palla al piede, faceva salire la squadra 50 metri e poi mandava tutto a meretrici non appena se ne liberava, da quando fa il mediano gioca a pochi tocchi e ne ha beneficiato poi anche il suo temperamento, portandolo a usare meglio la testa rispetto a prima, dove pensava solo a segnare anziché a reggere il centrocampo. Leao può diventare un grande giocatore, ma deve imparare a trovare l'equilibrio tra testa e istinto, se ci riuscirà sarà uno straordinario giocatore d'attacco, ed è un grande "se", ma quel che è certo è che non sarà mai uno che può fare un ruolo che gli richiede anche di tornare al limite dell'area in fase difensiva più volte a partita e saper rallentare e addormentare il gioco quando bisogna spezzare il ritmo avversario e rifiatare, Leao è uno che deve giocare in velocità, più va veloce e meno sbaglia. Deve iniziare a giocare sempre più in rapidità, con non più di due tocchi, e abituarsi a quel ritmo. Quando ci sarà riuscito, gli verranno automatiche quelle giocate geniali che ora mostra solo sporadicamente.



Il punto focale a livello tattico e che emerge anche dalla tua bella analisi è che noi pensiamo solamente quel ruolo di trequartista centrale disegnato su Hakan, avendo lui giocato sempre lì da quando c'è il 4231.

E quindi si pensa che solo uno che fa le cose che fa il turco, schierato lì, possa andare bene, anzi addirittura si arriva a considerare Hakan la chiave per far funzionare quel 4231.

Il mio teorema, per carità del tutto contestabile, è che invece sia il 4231 così escogitato da Pioli ad offrire al nostro trequartista un potenziale enorme di spazi e possibilità, ed io purtroppo per Calhanoglu ho avuto continue conferme anche da Diaz e Leao in queste gare, pur con tutti i limiti e le differenze che per esempio su Leao correttamente citi.

Leao e Diaz hanno fatto regolarmente le giocate decisive in queste gare, ma si leggono lodi al Dio del Calcio perché Hakan è tornato contro gli ultimi in disarmo e si è vista subito la differenza con un corner.
C'è qualcosa che non va, il giudizio non è sereno. E poi allora capisco che questo squilibrio viene fuori nell'altro senso contro di lui quando (e capita spesso) non gira, e si fomentano i suoi detrattori.

Purtroppo Hakan si porta dietro strascichi di quei tre anni difficili, e divide molto i tifosi.


----------



## Julian Ross (7 Febbraio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Il punto focale a livello tattico e che emerge anche dalla tua bella analisi è che noi pensiamo solamente quel ruolo di trequartista centrale disegnato su Hakan, avendo lui giocato sempre lì da quando c'è il 4231.
> 
> E quindi si pensa che solo uno che fa le cose che fa il turco, schierato lì, possa andare bene, anzi addirittura si arriva a considerare Hakan la chiave per far funzionare quel 4231.
> 
> ...



Ancora non ti sei convinto di quanto sia indispensabile per noi e di quanto sia un giocatore di livello superiore??

Oggi è stata la prova delle prove (ma non ve n'era bisogno): con lui la squadra gira in tutt'altro modo, è di un'intelligenza calcistica illuminante, vede il gioco, ha piede, ispirazione e abnegazione che nessuna ha. Diaz gli può proprio allacciare le scarpe...la differenza è enorme. Il turco è un valore aggiunto assoluto, il giocatore più importante della rosa.


----------



## Kayl (7 Febbraio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Il punto focale a livello tattico e che emerge anche dalla tua bella analisi è che noi pensiamo solamente quel ruolo di trequartista centrale disegnato su Hakan, avendo lui giocato sempre lì da quando c'è il 4231.
> 
> E quindi si pensa che solo uno che fa le cose che fa il turco, schierato lì, possa andare bene, anzi addirittura si arriva a considerare Hakan la chiave per far funzionare quel 4231.
> 
> ...



Il punto è che con Leao e Diaz ci sono svariati momenti di black out nelle coperture e nella gestione della palla, indipendentemente dal livello dell'avversario. E questa cosa è stata solo che esaltata dall'assenza di Bennacer, che con Kessie forma una cerniera a centrocampo di alto livello. Calhanoglu anche quando ha le sue giornate melmose non fa comunque mancare l'apporto in fase di ripiego e pressa sempre il fulcro arretrato del gioco avversario a centrocampo. Di fatto Calhanoglu, come Rebic, anche nelle giornate storte sa rendersi utile con il posizionamento e il pressing, quando Leao e Diaz non sono in giornata buona, giochiamo con uno in meno.

Non possiamo permetterci di avere giocatori umorali in ruoli nevralgici, i mediani e il trequartista è fondamentale che abbiamo una continuità assoluta di rendimento e copertura anche nelle giornate dove in attacco la giornata è storta. Il nostro triangolo mediani-trequartista è il fulcro del nostro gioco, se uno si assenta dal gioco, il nostro equilibrio viene meno.


----------



## Djerry (7 Febbraio 2021)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Ancora non ti sei convinto di quanto sia indispensabile per noi e di quanto sia un giocatore di livello superiore??
> 
> Oggi è stata la prova delle prove (ma non ve n'era bisogno): con lui la squadra gira in tutt'altro modo, è di un'intelligenza calcistica illuminante, vede il gioco, ha piede, ispirazione e abnegazione che nessuna ha. Diaz gli può proprio allacciare le scarpe...la differenza è enorme. Il turco è un valore aggiunto assoluto, il giocatore più importante della rosa.



Talmente non mi sono reso conto, che non riesco a capire fino in fondo se questo tipo di messaggi sia ironico o serio 

Facciamo così: ok, Hakan è tutte quelle robe lì.

Poi però mi chiedo: in che partita il turco ha fatto un assist filtrante chiave e decisivo nel traffico e dentro l'area come quello di Leao oggi?
Ed allora posso almeno arrivare a dire che esiste un altro modo di intendere quel ruolo, con giocatori che fanno anche altre cose utili e forse più determinanti?


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Febbraio 2021)

ma che aspetta a rinnovare ? 

oggi ritorno super.


----------



## Djerry (7 Febbraio 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Il punto è che con Leao e Diaz ci sono svariati momenti di black out nelle coperture e nella gestione della palla, indipendentemente dal livello dell'avversario. E questa cosa è stata solo che esaltata dall'assenza di Bennacer, che con Kessie forma una cerniera a centrocampo di alto livello. Calhanoglu anche quando ha le sue giornate melmose non fa comunque mancare l'apporto in fase di ripiego e pressa sempre il fulcro arretrato del gioco avversario a centrocampo. Di fatto Calhanoglu, come Rebic, anche nelle giornate storte sa rendersi utile con il posizionamento e il pressing, quando Leao e Diaz non sono in giornata buona, giochiamo con uno in meno.
> 
> Non possiamo permetterci di avere giocatori umorali in ruoli nevralgici, i mediani e il trequartista è fondamentale che abbiamo una continuità assoluta di rendimento e copertura anche nelle giornate dove in attacco la giornata è storta. Il nostro triangolo mediani-trequartista è il fulcro del nostro gioco, se uno si assenta dal gioco, il nostro equilibrio viene meno.



Io contro Torino, Cagliari, Bologna e Crotone francamente ho visto pochissima sofferenza nelle coperture, e non ho mai avuto reale paura di subire qualcosa, al netto dei cambi successivi.
Di sicuro non più di certe sbandate anche in gare precedenti.

Sulla gestione della palla, Diaz stava mettendo in mostra segnali confortanti, e Leao in queste due partite mi ha proprio stupito da quel punto di vista, con una diligenza nel far rifiatare la squadra anche usando le sue doti atletiche che non mi aspettavo.
Non si abbassano con la continuità di Calhanoglu per fare il giro palla da dietro? Evidente, ma infatti poi sono anche coloro che con giocate e filtranti decisivi 30 metri più avanti hanno sbloccato quelle 4 gare.

Personalmente infine non credo nemmeno che la chiave del nostro gioco sia il possesso palla tra mediani e trequartista, visto che la ricerca ossessiva della verticalità resta il mantra molto più di quei momenti in cui abbassiamo il ritmo col turco che gioca facile venendo indietro.

Sull'aspetto umorale, tema condivisibile in effetti. Ed infatti siamo qui a monitorare gli eventuali progressi di Diaz e soprattutto Leao.


----------



## Julian Ross (7 Febbraio 2021)

Serissimo.

Mi sorprende che ci siano ancora persone - per fortuna sempre meno - che non hanno aperto gli occhi su questo giocatore tanto essenziale e determinante.
Calha non ha le pause che ha Leao (potenziale crack, giocate da fenomeno a intermittenza, eccellente da sx, ma scostante, nullo se non dannoso in ripiego e incapace di fare da collante e nella creazione del gioco), è continuo, presente, leader...e crea valanghe di occasioni (come recitano le statistiche...guardati quelle dei passaggi chiave;-).

Il confronto con Diaz (spazzato via da qualunque giocatore che lo contrasti e utile quasi sempre solo a gara iniziata) è ancora più impietoso.


----------



## Kayl (7 Febbraio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Io contro Torino, Cagliari, Bologna e Crotone francamente ho visto pochissima sofferenza nelle coperture, e non ho mai avuto reale paura di subire qualcosa, al netto dei cambi successivi.
> Di sicuro non più di certe sbandate anche in gare precedenti.
> 
> Sulla gestione della palla, Diaz stava mettendo in mostra segnali confortanti, e Leao in queste due partite mi ha proprio stupito da quel punto di vista, con una diligenza nel far rifiatare la squadra anche usando le sue doti atletiche che non mi aspettavo.
> ...



Lo è eccome il fulcro del gioco quel triangolo, perché è il loro lavoro di copertura e di raccordo a consentirci di reggere un attacco con 4 giocatori offensivi di base più due terzini sistematicamente in sovrapposizione. E questo si sente parecchio di più senza Bennacer che infatti rende meno necessario l'abbassamento del trequartista per il giro palla. Quando ci sono Kessie-Bennacer-Calha a centrocampo non si avverte mai il fatto che giochiamo con due centrocampisti e basta, invece quando manca uno dei tre, soprattutto Calha, gli avversari ci penetrano molto più per vie centrali, io non credo proprio sia un caso.


----------



## mil77 (7 Febbraio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Il fatto che si prendano per determinanti i due assist di oggi come prova della sua indispensabilità (inizialmente pensavo fossero messaggi ironici, ma poi mi sono accorto che è pensiero condiviso), potrebbe essere il segnale di come Hakan sia suo malgrado vittima di una lotta intestina tra noi tifosi.
> 
> Mi ci metto pure io, ma in realtà non volevo denigrare in senso assoluto il turco, il cui lavoro di raccordo in questo sistema è comunque sotto gli occhi di tutti, bensì volevo solo avere la dimostrazione, e l'ho avuta pure oggi, che non è certo lui la chiave e l'essenza del nostro gioco e del nostro sbocco offensivo.
> 
> ...



Io però non so come si faccia a dire che Leao li faccia bene. Certo ruba l'occhio davanti ma dietro in una partita e mezza con lui li abbiamo preso una marea di tiri in porta contro Bologna e Crotone. Spero di non vederlo mai in quella posizione con juve o inter


----------



## mil77 (7 Febbraio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Guarda, posso accettare tutto quello che dici, ma che davvero si prenda per buona quella mezzora col Crotone in disarmo dal 2-0 per vedere tutte quelle cose, mi pare sinceramente inaccettabile.
> 
> La partita fino al 2-0 era una cosa, la partita dopo il 2-0 era tutta un'altra. Mi piace pensare non ci siano dubbi.
> 
> ...



Quindi secondo te è un caso che Chala sia entrato sull'1a0 dopo 10 minuti eravamo sul 4a0?


----------



## mil77 (7 Febbraio 2021)

PoloNegativo ha scritto:


> Ottimo ingresso. Certo, non è facile dire quanto sia stato il Crotone, sotto 2-0, ad alzare bandiera bianca, e quanto sia stato bravo Calha a migliorare il gioco del Milan, però mi sembra che ogni sua giocata fosse giusta e/o accurata.



Chala è entrato sull'1a0


----------



## mil77 (7 Febbraio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Il punto focale a livello tattico e che emerge anche dalla tua bella analisi è che noi pensiamo solamente quel ruolo di trequartista centrale disegnato su Hakan, avendo lui giocato sempre lì da quando c'è il 4231.
> 
> E quindi si pensa che solo uno che fa le cose che fa il turco, schierato lì, possa andare bene, anzi addirittura si arriva a considerare Hakan la chiave per far funzionare quel 4231.
> 
> ...



Nel milan di oggi solo Chala può giocare li non c'è nessun altro. Tu parli di Leao e Diaz che fanno giocate decisive davanti ma semplicemente non equwllo che serve al Milan oggi. I gol li abbiamo sempre fatti. Il problema quando non c'è Chala è dietro. Oggi Kessie nel primo tempo veniva preso in velocità e saltato sempre. Poi il fatto di dover rincorrere sempre lo ha portato anche a perdere 3 palloni che di solito non perde mai


----------



## PoloNegativo (7 Febbraio 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Chala è entrato sull'1a0


Hai ragione. È entrato due minuti prima del secondo gol. Mi scuso per l'imprecisione.
C'è da dire tuttavia che il secondo gol nasce da una rimessa laterale ed è completamente indipendente da Calhanoglu.


----------



## mil77 (7 Febbraio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Talmente non mi sono reso conto, che non riesco a capire fino in fondo se questo tipo di messaggi sia ironico o serio
> 
> Facciamo così: ok, Hakan è tutte quelle robe lì.
> 
> ...



Tu insisti ma direi chissenefrega quanti passaggi filtranti fa....al Milan non serve quello serve quello che fa chala


----------



## Tobi (7 Febbraio 2021)

È maturato molto. Metterlo nel suo ruolo a lui più congeniale è stata la chiave. Che sia in forma per il Derby. E speriamo ci sia anche Bennacer


----------



## mil77 (7 Febbraio 2021)

PoloNegativo ha scritto:


> Hai ragione. È entrato due minuti prima del secondo gol. Mi scuso per l'imprecisione.
> C'è da dire tuttavia che il secondo gol nasce da una rimessa laterale ed è completamente indipendente da Calhanoglu.



Certo. Però secondo me non è proprio un caso che sia entrato sull'1a0 (di una brutta partita) e 10 minuti dopo eravamo 4a0 con due suoi assist


----------



## Djerry (7 Febbraio 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Quindi secondo te è un caso che Chala sia entrato sull'1a0 dopo 10 minuti eravamo sul 4a0?



Il fatto stesso che mi venga rivolta questa domanda è la prova che si può coesistere da tifosi del Milan vivendo su due pianeti diversi. 

E va bene così, Hakan con la sola presenza pur senza intervenire nell'azione è stato decisivo nel 2-0 (ma un minuto prima Rebic e Leao avevano già banchettato sempre da quella parte col miracolo di Cordaz), sicuramente il Crotone dopo il 2-0 non si è disunito e la partita a quel punto diventata difficilissima è stata vinta dalla magistrale esecuzione di Calha da corner per il 3-0.

Ed al Milan non serviva il filtrante chiudendo il triangolo e calibrandolo tra 4 avversari in area di quel brutto, cattivo e pelandrone di Leao per sbloccare la gara, perché il nostro trequartista centrale non si deve mai azzardare ad essere decisivo sullo 0-0 a difesa schierata negli ultimi 20 metri.

Al nostro 10 si chiede di entrare al 60° contro gli ultimi in classifica e dimostrare con la sola espressione del viso che si può fare il 2-0 due minuti dopo e battere i corner benissimo (che a margine si è messo a calciarli sicuramente bene).


Ripeto: commenti di parte di questo tipo non fanno altro che fomentare gli animi su un giocatore già molto divisivo.


----------



## PoloNegativo (7 Febbraio 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Certo. Però secondo me non è proprio un caso che sia entrato sull'1a0 (di una brutta partita) e 10 minuti dopo eravamo 4a0 con due suoi assist


Che abbia influito positivamente non lo metto in dubbio. Ha fatto un ottimo ingresso in campo. Dire però che il cambiamento a nostro favore della partita dal 2-0 in poi sia merito solo dell'entrata di Calhanoglu è troppo semplicistico. Può anche essere vero, ma non si può trascurare che l'entrata di Calhanoglu è più o meno corrisposta al 2-0 (indipendente da Calha), risultato che chiaramente può avere influenzato molto sul modo di giocare del Crotone.


----------



## Djerry (7 Febbraio 2021)

PoloNegativo ha scritto:


> Che abbia influito positivamente non lo metto in dubbio. Ha fatto un ottimo ingresso in campo. Dire però che il cambiamento a nostro favore della partita dal 2-0 in poi sia merito solo dell'entrata di Calhanoglu è troppo semplicistico. Può anche essere vero, ma non si può trascurare che l'entrata di Calhanoglu è più o meno corrisposta al 2-0 (indipendente da Calha), risultato che chiaramente può influenzare il modo di giocare del Crotone.



Meno male, grazie per l'equilibrio di queste parole, che per altro mi sembrano così lapalissiane.

Anche perché non credo esista un solo tifoso rossonero che neghi a tutto tondo un ruolo importante del turco in questo anno di successi, ma che si usi oggi per dimostrarlo ravvisando un nesso diretto col 4-0 e si dimentichi cosa si è inventato Leao nel primo tempo fa veramente cadere le braccia.


----------



## PoloNegativo (7 Febbraio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Meno male, grazie per l'equilibrio di queste parole, che per altro mi sembrano così lapalissiane.
> 
> Anche perché non credo esista un solo tifoso rossonero che neghi a tutto tondo un ruolo importante del turco in questo anno di successi, ma che si usi oggi per dimostrarlo e si dimentichi cosa si è inventato Leao nel primo tempo fa veramente cadere le braccia.


Tra l'altro io sono uno dei pochi che non ha mai bocciato Calhanoglu, per il potenziale che ha mostrato avere in certi periodi dell'anno, anche se brevi, in aggiunta al suo continuo lavoro nella fase difensiva superiore alla media nel ruolo. Però, come dici tu, bisogna avere un certo equilibrio nei giudizi.


----------



## mil77 (7 Febbraio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Il fatto stesso che mi venga rivolta questa domanda è la prova che si può coesistere da tifosi del Milan vivendo su due pianeti diversi.
> 
> E va bene così, Hakan con la sola presenza pur senza intervenire nell'azione è stato decisivo nel 2-0 (ma un minuto prima Rebic e Leao avevano già banchettato sempre da quella parte col miracolo di Cordaz), sicuramente il Crotone dopo il 2-0 non si è disunito e la partita a quel punto diventata difficilissima è stata vinta dalla magistrale esecuzione di Calha da corner per il 3-0.
> 
> ...



Evito di rispondere a chi per questioni personali nega l'evidenza


----------



## mil77 (7 Febbraio 2021)

PoloNegativo ha scritto:


> Che abbia influito positivamente non lo metto in dubbio. Ha fatto un ottimo ingresso in campo. Dire però che il cambiamento a nostro favore della partita dal 2-0 in poi sia merito solo dell'entrata di Calhanoglu è troppo semplicistico. Può anche essere vero, ma non si può trascurare che l'entrata di Calhanoglu è più o meno corrisposta al 2-0 (indipendente da Calha), risultato che chiaramente può avere influenzato molto sul modo di giocare del Crotone.



Io fino al 60 sull'1a0 temevo di non vincere, anche perché non stavamo giocando x nulla bene


----------



## Manue (7 Febbraio 2021)

Qui qualcuno lo metterebbe in panca per far giocare Diaz, 
il calcio non per tutti diceva un mio caro e vecchio allenatore


----------



## Francy (7 Febbraio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Meno male, grazie per l'equilibrio di queste parole, che per altro mi sembrano così lapalissiane.
> 
> Anche perché non credo esista un solo tifoso rossonero che neghi a tutto tondo un ruolo importante del turco in questo anno di successi, ma che si usi oggi per dimostrarlo ravvisando un nesso diretto col 4-0 e si dimentichi cosa si è inventato Leao nel primo tempo fa veramente cadere le braccia.



Voglio offrire un ulteriore punto di vista sulla questione. Secondo me dovremmo essere contenti di poter finalmente fare certi tipi di ragionamenti. Io considero una ricchezza poter scegliere fra Chalanoglu, Diaz e Leao nella posizione di trequartista.
Su Leao hai ragione, i suoi progressi sono evidenti, e le sue giocate probabilmente più determinanti nella creazione dei goal.
Evidentemente il lavoro di legame di Chalanoglu è superiore, così come la pulizia di passaggio e la costruzione del primo gioco. Io sono contento che finalmente si possa scegliere a seconda del momento e della situazione. Possiamo essere più "camaleontici" e meno leggibili così. Siamo una squadra più ricca di risorse.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Febbraio 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Io fino al 60 sull'1a0 temevo di non vincere, anche perché non stavamo giocando x nulla bene



E certo, entra il tuo assistito e giochiamo bene.

Se non era per lui, potevamo perdere.

Anno scorso ha segnato il goal più importante di tutta la stagione (parole tue, eh), ne avevamo fatti 4, ma il più importante era il suo, guarda caso.

Abbiamo capito, se non c'è lui retrocediamo. Però negli scorsi 3 anni non abbiamo fatto una emerita sega. Sarà colpa di tutti gli altri, scommetto.

Io ho smesso di offenderlo perché sta giocando meglio. Mi piacerebbe però non sentire glorificazioni a tappeto quando poi ha fatto schifo per un'era geologica. 

E' un altro resuscitato da Ibrahimovic, molto semplicemente. E invece di ringraziare, vuole quasi il triplo dello stipendio, eh.


----------



## Djerry (7 Febbraio 2021)

Francy ha scritto:


> Voglio offrire un ulteriore punto di vista sulla questione. Secondo me dovremmo essere contenti di poter finalmente fare certi tipi di ragionamenti. Io considero una ricchezza poter scegliere fra Chalanoglu, Diaz e Leao nella posizione di trequartista.
> Su Leao hai ragione, i suoi progressi sono evidenti, e le sue giocate probabilmente più determinanti nella creazione dei goal.
> Evidentemente il lavoro di legame di Chalanoglu è superiore, così come la pulizia di passaggio e la costruzione del primo gioco. Io sono contento che finalmente si possa scegliere a seconda del momento e della situazione. Possiamo essere più "camaleontici" e meno leggibili così. Siamo una squadra più ricca di risorse.



Sintesi perfetta.
Non c'è un Hakan contro Diaz contro Leao, ma c'è un ruolo, uno spazio da occupare e precise interpretazioni da offrire alla squadra.

Poiché il turco aveva sempre giocato da dopo la pandemia, non avevamo testato altro in quel ruolo, vivendo quindi dei suoi alti e bassi e comunque della sua interpretazione, da molti considerata indispensabile in assenza effettivamente di altri riscontri.

Ora per me abbiamo semplicemente visto che c'è vita anche senza di lui sulla trequarti.
Poi può non piacere, ma in queste 4 partite sono arrivate 4 vittorie e 0 gol subiti con giocate decisive dei due sostituti.


----------



## David Drills (7 Febbraio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Sintesi perfetta.
> Non c'è un Hakan contro Diaz contro Leao, ma c'è un ruolo, uno spazio da occupare e precise interpretazioni da offrire alla squadra.
> 
> Poiché il turco aveva sempre giocato da dopo la pandemia, non avevamo testato altro in quel ruolo, vivendo quindi dei suoi alti e bassi e comunque della sua interpretazione, da molti considerata indispensabile in assenza effettivamente di altri riscontri.
> ...



Che 4 partite scusa? Quelle perse contro Atalanta e Inter?

EDIT: Intendi con Leao trequartista?


----------



## Djerry (7 Febbraio 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Che 4 partite scusa? Quelle perse contro Atalanta e Inter?
> 
> EDIT: Intendi con Leao trequartista?



Sì, con Diaz o Leao trequartista.

Milan - Torino 2-0 (Diaz)
Cagliari - Milan 0-2 (Diaz)
Bologna - Milan 0-2 (Leao, poi 1-2 con Krunic)
Milan - Crotone 1-0 (Leao)

Ovviamente non conto la partita con l'Atalanta e Meitè in quel ruolo.

Sul derby di Coppa non saprei che dire, a me francamente era piaciuto il primo tempo e lo stesso Diaz prima del bordello, di fatto Brahim è uscito sull'1-0 per noi, però l'ho tolta dal conto (pur portando acqua al mio mulino) per via dell'emotività ed atipicità della gara.


----------



## ILMAGO (7 Febbraio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Sintesi perfetta.
> Non c'è un Hakan contro Diaz contro Leao, ma c'è un ruolo, uno spazio da occupare e precise interpretazioni da offrire alla squadra.
> 
> Poiché il turco aveva sempre giocato da dopo la pandemia, non avevamo testato altro in quel ruolo, vivendo quindi dei suoi alti e bassi e comunque della sua interpretazione, da molti considerata indispensabile in assenza effettivamente di altri riscontri.
> ...


in realtà con leao trequartista siamo sbilanciati e il fatto di aver subito 0 goal è un po un caso... abbiamo meno pressing, meno dominio del gioco e ci abbassiamo molto di più.
Anno prossimo se non c'è chalanoglu in alcune partite spero ci sia X allo stesso livello e con le stesse caratteristiche del turco.


----------



## Kayl (7 Febbraio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> va bene così, Hakan con la sola presenza pur senza intervenire nell'azione è stato decisivo nel 2-0 (ma un minuto prima Rebic e Leao avevano già banchettato sempre da quella parte col miracolo di Cordaz), sicuramente il Crotone dopo il 2-0 non si è disunito e la partita a quel punto diventata difficilissima è stata vinta dalla magistrale esecuzione di Calha da corner per il 3-0.



Guarda che Calhanoglu è stato coinvolto nel 2-0, Theo ha triangolato con lui e poi con Rebic.


----------



## mil77 (7 Febbraio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E certo, entra il tuo assistito e giochiamo bene.
> 
> Se non era per lui, potevamo perdere.
> 
> ...



Grazie per il mio assistito magari lo fosse...Per il resto sarò io che non sono capace di spiegarmi...Qua la glorificazione non c'entra nulla, io scrivo sempre in risposta a chi dice che in questo milan non è indispensabile e che li possono giocare Leao o Diaz...Per essere chiaro per me il primo Luglio Chala può andare fuori dalle balle e firmare con chi vuole...Al massimo mi preoccupo di chi sia il suo sostituto....Ma fino al 30 Giugno, visto che spero che il Milan realizzi un miracolo, in quel ruolo li in questo Milan oggi può giocare solo Chala, altro che Diaz o Leao...Senza Chala li oggi, questo Milan e ribadisco questo Milan vale molto ma molto meno...
Poi tu dici che è un miracolato di Ibra, può essere per carità. Io continuo a dire che è cambiato tutto sia Chala che il Milan quando se ne è andato Suso. Prima con Suso per farlo rendere al meglio giocavano in tanti fuori ruolo compreso Chala. Chala da quando è stato messo li il 90% delle partite ha fatto bene. E comunque oggi sull'1a0 non pensavo di perdere, ma si avevo paura del loro pareggio.
P.s. Visto che ti ricordi tutti i miei messaggi quale era il gol più importante della stagione? Perchè sinceramente non me lo ricordo.


----------



## mil77 (7 Febbraio 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Guarda che Calhanoglu è stato coinvolto nel 2-0, Theo ha triangolato con lui e poi con Rebic.



Guarda volevo dirglielo io ma è un partita persa, poi vieni accusato di essere di parte...


----------



## Djerry (7 Febbraio 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> in realtà con leao trequartista siamo sbilanciati e il fatto di aver subito 0 goal è un po un caso... abbiamo meno pressing, meno dominio del gioco e ci abbassiamo molto di più.
> Anno prossimo se non c'è chalanoglu in alcune partite spero ci sia X allo stesso livello e con le stesse caratteristiche del turco.



A me a Bologna era proprio piaciuto per come usò il fisico e rientrò anche ripiegando profondo e rincorrendo avversari, restando incredibilmente sempre nel vivo della gara in entrambe le fasi.

Però poco più di 100 minuti individuali credo che difficilmente creino una tendenza a livello di contributo sul collettivo in fase di non possesso, in un senso o nell'altro.
Mentre il dato oggettivo di 0 gol subiti già inizia ad essere un indizio più corpulento.



Kayl ha scritto:


> Guarda che Calhanoglu è stato coinvolto nel 2-0, Theo ha triangolato con lui e poi con Rebic.



Magari ricordo male nel dettaglio, ma il turco scambia da fermo con Theo restituendogli palla sui piedi se non sbaglio da rimessa laterale, poi arriva il triangolo determinante con Rebic nello spazio, ed Hakan si butta dentro a rimorchio.

Poi ovviamente io esaspero col sarcasmo, però spero che ci siamo capiti e che non si debba portare pure quella sponda come decisiva, altrimenti non ne usciamo più


----------



## gabri65 (7 Febbraio 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Grazie per il mio assistito magari lo fosse...Per il resto sarò io che non sono capace di spiegarmi...Qua la glorificazione non c'entra nulla, io scrivo sempre in risposta a chi dice che in questo milan non è indispensabile e che li possono giocare Leao o Diaz...Per essere chiaro per me il primo Luglio Chala può andare fuori dalle balle e firmare con chi vuole...Al massimo mi preoccupo di chi sia il suo sostituto....Ma fino al 30 Giugno, visto che spero che il Milan realizzi un miracolo, in quel ruolo li in questo Milan oggi può giocare solo Chala, altro che Diaz o Leao...Senza Chala li oggi, questo Milan e ribadisco questo Milan vale molto ma molto meno...
> Poi tu dici che è un miracolato di Ibra, può essere per carità. Io continuo a dire che è cambiato tutto sia Chala che il Milan quando se ne è andato Suso. Prima con Suso per farlo rendere al meglio giocavano in tanti fuori ruolo compreso Chala. Chala da quando è stato messo li il 90% delle partite ha fatto bene. E comunque oggi sull'1a0 non pensavo di perdere, ma si avevo paura del loro pareggio.
> P.s. Visto che ti ricordi tutti i miei messaggi quale era il gol più importante della stagione? Perchè sinceramente non me lo ricordo.



Scusa il sarcasmo, ma forse non te ne accorgi nemmeno di essere così nei suoi confronti.

Purtroppo siamo destinati a scontrarci, perché io non lo sopporto, nonostante riconosca che adesso sta facendo bene. La cosa mi fa piacere, ma purtroppo non mi dimentico gli anni addietro. Se poi viene fuori la grana sul suo rinnovo e stipendio, allora si che la cosa mi infastidisce. Non mi va di fare graduatorie, ma per esempio reputo Kessie molto più importante di lui, così come Bennacer, Theo e Kjaer. Ibrahimovic a parte, ovviamente.

Comunque, rettifico, non erano 4, erano 3. Chiedo venia.

Atalanta - Milan 1-3 del 2019, lui segnò il secondo goal. Gli altri due li fece Piatek. Tu hai asserito quella cosa, direi che è molto ma molto di parte. Non solo, ma è pure ingiusta nei confronti degli altri giocatori.

Non è che mi ricordo solo dei tuoi post, eh, non prenderla sul personale. E' solo che ho buona memoria.


----------



## davoreb (8 Febbraio 2021)

Con Chala (e Bennacer) giocavamo molto ma molto meglio. Non mi faccio ingannare dal risultato nel primo tempo abbiamo sofferto contro l'ultima in classifica, ma soprattutto non vedo una trama di gioco. 

Gli ultimi 3 scontri diretti li abbiamo persi, tra poco c'è il derby e sarà importantissimo avere Chala al suo posto e Leao pronto a subentrare.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Febbraio 2021)

Ancora c'è chi pensa che possiamo farne a meno. Top assoluto da due stagioni.


----------



## zlatan (8 Febbraio 2021)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Con Chala (e Bennacer) giocavamo molto ma molto meglio. Non mi faccio ingannare dal risultato nel primo tempo abbiamo sofferto contro l'ultima in classifica, ma soprattutto non vedo una trama di gioco.
> 
> Gli ultimi 3 scontri diretti li abbiamo persi, tra poco c'è il derby e sarà importantissimo avere Chala al suo posto e Leao pronto a subentrare.



Amen. Ragazzi guardiamo le partite. Non è un torto a Leao, ma con Chala e Benancer soprattutto col turco il Milan è un'altra squadra. ieri nel primo tempo siamo stati imbarazzanti. Ma è ovvio senza registi in campo. Con Benancer e il turco ce la giochiamo con tutti. Chissà che al derby non riusciamo per la seconda volta quest'anno a giocare con i titolari.


----------



## Nevergiveup (8 Febbraio 2021)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Con Chala (e Bennacer) giocavamo molto ma molto meglio. Non mi faccio ingannare dal risultato nel primo tempo abbiamo sofferto contro l'ultima in classifica, ma soprattutto non vedo una trama di gioco.
> 
> Gli ultimi 3 scontri diretti li abbiamo persi, tra poco c'è il derby e sarà importantissimo avere Chala al suo posto e Leao pronto a subentrare.



Quoto col sangue. Se sei il Milan col 70% delle squadre vinci anche senza Chala ma nel restante 30% senza lui e Bennacer le punte non vedono un pallone, è un dato di fatto. Poi possiamo raccontarci qualsiasi storiella ma il turco è il metronomo della fase offensiva del Milan, senza di lui saltano completamente gli schemi e i tempi di gioco e i sostituti in rosa non si avvicinano neanche lontanamente alla sua cifra calcistica. Indispensabile.


----------



## morokan (8 Febbraio 2021)

ma non si tratta di essere pro, o contro, si tratta di essere obiettivi........guardatevi le partite con Hakan, la squadra è compatta, Saele, che è un centrocampista aggiunto gioca meglio, da quando è rientrato, non ha trovato Chala, ed è diventato disordinato, confusionario, gli manca l'appoggio.........i 2 di centrocampo sono soli, non c'è collegamento, se non con avanzate di Kessiè, che poi perde lucidità.....l'amalgama con Ibra c'è sempre stata.....Leao, è una seconda punta, la sponda c'è l'ha naturale, ha inserimenti improvvisi, ma non torna, e se lo fa,lo fà in modo confusionario, non ha la visione di Chala, come Chala non ha la giocata fulminante di Leao........io non dico che non ci sia di meglio in giro, anzi, ma sicuramente è molto meglio quando gioca lui da trequartista.


----------



## Julian Ross (8 Febbraio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ancora c'è chi pensa che possiamo farne a meno. Top assoluto da due stagioni.



E' veramente incredibile come ci siano utenti haters che continuano a minimizzarlo e a sottostimare il suo apporto straordinario: il Milan con Calha è completamente un'altra squadra, la fa girare, fornisce appoggi, è un punto di riferimento, calcia da fuori, batte le palle inattive come nessuno, ha una visione verticale che nessuno ha in squadra, recupera e corre come un mediano (ieri fenomenale un rientro vicino al corner...), non cala mai di intensità.
Trasforma il Milan, come e più di Ibra.
Top player assoluto.

Diaz vale mezza scarpa di Calha...ne abbiamo avute mille prove. E' "solo" un ottimo cambio nel secondo tempo per dare vivacità al bisogno.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Febbraio 2021)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> E' veramente incredibile come ci siano utenti haters che continuano a minimizzarlo e a sottostimare il suo apporto straordinario: il Milan con Calha è completamente un'altra squadra, la fa girare, fornisce appoggi, è un punto di riferimento, calcia da fuori, batte le palle inattive come nessuno, ha una visione verticale che nessuno ha in squadra, recupera e corre come un mediano (ieri fenomenale un rientro vicino al corner...), non cala mai di intensità.
> Trasforma il Milan, come e più di Ibra.
> Top player assoluto.
> 
> Diaz vale mezza scarpa di Calha...ne abbiamo avute mille prove. E' "solo" un ottimo cambio nel secondo tempo per dare vivacità al bisogno.



Auguro a Diaz un grande percorso di crescita magari con la nostra maglia ma a oggi se azzecca una partita su cinque c'è già chi lo considera più forte del turco.... Inspiegabile. 
Così come inventarsi Leao trequartista che magari lo puoi fare giusto con il Crotone. 
L'unico ballottaggio tra i titolarissimi a oggi rimane quello tra Rebic e Leao a sx


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Febbraio 2021)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> E' veramente incredibile come ci siano utenti haters che continuano a minimizzarlo e a sottostimare il suo apporto straordinario: il Milan con Calha è completamente un'altra squadra, la fa girare, fornisce appoggi, è un punto di riferimento, calcia da fuori, batte le palle inattive come nessuno, ha una visione verticale che nessuno ha in squadra, recupera e corre come un mediano (ieri fenomenale un rientro vicino al corner...), non cala mai di intensità.
> Trasforma il Milan, come e più di Ibra.
> Top player assoluto.
> 
> Diaz vale mezza scarpa di Calha...ne abbiamo avute mille prove. E' "solo" un ottimo cambio nel secondo tempo per dare vivacità al bisogno.



Diaz non sarà mai " il nuovo Calha" per vari motivi. Dubito anche venga riscattato.


----------



## Djerry (8 Febbraio 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Diaz non sarà mai " il nuovo Calha" per vari motivi. Dubito anche venga riscattato.



Infatti il tema di giornata era Leao, che ha giocato ieri un'altra partita estremamente interessante.

Ma invece 5 pagine a dirci quanto è bravo e decisivo Hakan a battere i corner e gestire il giro palla contro gli ultimi dal 60° (tutto vero), un solo messaggio sul topic di Leao per ricordare quanto Lautaro gli pisci in testa 

Addirittura siamo già alla sentenza sulla base di due partite giocate per 60 minuti ciascuna: Leao non deve mai permettersi di giocare lì.
Pensa se invece di innescare 3 dei 3 gol fatti dal Milan in quei 120 minuti avesse pure fatto schifo...


----------



## Anguus (8 Febbraio 2021)

Che impatto pazzesco ieri, in dieci minuti si sono viste tutte le cause del leggero appannamento dell'ultimo periodo. Calciatore imprescindibile per questa squadra


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Febbraio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Infatti il tema di giornata era Leao, che ha giocato ieri un'altra partita estremamente interessante.
> 
> Ma invece 5 pagine a dirci quanto è bravo e decisivo Hakan a battere i corner e gestire il giro palla contro gli ultimi dal 60° (tutto vero), un solo messaggio sul topic di Leao per ricordare quanto Lautaro gli pisci in testa
> 
> ...



Leao in quella posizione è moooooolto interessante. Se ne discuteva in studio l'altra sera, e non è l'unica novità tattica in tasca a Pioli.


----------



## Igniorante (8 Febbraio 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Diaz non sarà mai " il nuovo Calha" per vari motivi. Dubito anche venga riscattato.



Alle cifre che chiede il Real e se è vero che loro preferirebbero riprenderselo, ne dubito fortemente anch'io.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Febbraio 2021)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Alle cifre che chiede il Real e se è vero che loro preferirebbero riprenderselo, ne dubito fortemente anch'io.



è un giocatore da scommessa non superiore ai 7/10 milioni.


----------



## Albijol (8 Febbraio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Sì, con Diaz o Leao trequartista.
> 
> Milan - Torino 2-0 (Diaz)
> Cagliari - Milan 0-2 (Diaz)
> ...



"Eh ma con Leao trequartista subiamo palle gol a ripetizione"... Quello che mi dispiace non è il ritorno del turco ma che adesso Leao tornerà in panca, visto che Rebic finalmente si è risvegliato (dopo 5 mesi). A questo punto spero in un miracolo di Pioli, che magari riesce a adattare il portoghese a destra.


----------



## Igniorante (8 Febbraio 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> "Eh ma con Leao trequartista subiamo palle gol a ripetizione"... Quello che mi dispiace non è il ritorno del turco ma che adesso Leao tornerà in panca, visto che Rebic finalmente si è risvegliato (dopo 5 mesi). A questo punto spero in un miracolo di Pioli, che magari riesce a adattare il portoghese a destra.



Ci sarà spazio per tutti, soprattutto se vogliamo andare avanti anche in EL.
Poi Leao a partita in corso con gli avversari stanchi può essere un'arma devastante.


----------



## Julian Ross (8 Febbraio 2021)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Che impatto pazzesco ieri, in dieci minuti si sono viste tutte le cause del leggero appannamento dell'ultimo periodo. Calciatore imprescindibile per questa squadra


.

Verità assoluta, e apriranno gli occhi tutti...prima o poi.
Giocatore che cambia del tutto la nostra squadra.
Dobbiamo ringraziare Mirabelli solo per lui e Kessie.


----------



## ILMAGO (13 Febbraio 2021)

Oggi era totalmente fuori condizione. L ho visto decisamente appesantito.


----------



## gabri65 (13 Febbraio 2021)

Imprescindibile, sì.



lider tecnico



6 ... anzi, facciamo 7 milioni, perché fare i tirchi/turchi ...


----------



## Love (13 Febbraio 2021)

quando torna???


----------



## Albijol (13 Febbraio 2021)

Imprescindibileeeeeee....con Leao trequartista si soffre troppo, meglio il turcooooo....quante ne devo sentire


----------



## Pit96 (13 Febbraio 2021)

Settimana scorsa sembrava già in formissima. Oggi ha sbagliato tutto. Speriamo siano le conseguenze del covid, altrimenti è preoccupante


----------



## bmb (13 Febbraio 2021)

Imbarazzante, ma per lui vale la scusa del covid.


----------



## Buciadignho (13 Febbraio 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Settimana scorsa sembrava già in formissima. Oggi ha sbagliato tutto. Speriamo siano le conseguenze del covid, altrimenti è preoccupante



Ah beh, se dopo quasi 4 anni non abbiamo ancora chiaro che il turco é questo: giocatore discontinuo per definizione.

Non é un caso se non lo si rinnova a 5/6 milioni come chiede, poi magari giovedi fa due assist da calcio piazzato e ci ritroviamo Bergomi a commentare che é un giocatore fondamentale, anzi imprescindibile, anzi no essenziale e noi a cascarci ANCORA come polli. Cose che diceva di R. Rodriguez, sentito con le mie orecchie!!!

Un giocatore in quel ruolo a 26 anni difficilmente migliora o cambia, prima c'é lo mettiamo in testa meglio é!


----------



## ILMAGO (13 Febbraio 2021)

Assieme a chalanoglu per anno prossimo serve un co-trequartista titolare, che possibilmente lo possa pure fare partire dalla panca... e che lo porti a giocare solo quando è al 100%


----------



## Pit96 (13 Febbraio 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ah beh, se dopo quasi 4 anni non abbiamo ancora chiaro che il turco é questo: giocatore discontinuo per definizione.
> 
> Non é un caso se non lo si rinnova a 5/6 milioni come chiede, poi magari giovedi fa due assist da calcio piazzato e ci ritroviamo Bergomi a commentare che é un giocatore fondamentale, anzi imprescindibile, anzi no essenziale e noi a cascarci ANCORA come polli. Cose che diceva di R. Rodriguez, sentito con le mie orecchie!!!
> 
> Un giocatore in quel ruolo a 26 anni difficilmente migliora o cambia, prima c'é lo mettiamo in testa meglio é!



Infatti su di lui, su Calabria e su tutti quelli che hanno iniziato a giocare alla grande da dopo il lockdown ho sempre i miei dubbi. Da fare schifo hanno iniziato improvvisamente a giocare benissimo. Mah, a fine stagione potremo dare un giudizio globale più chiaro


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2021)

Quando non è al 100% è dannoso.


----------



## Jino (13 Febbraio 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Oggi era totalmente fuori condizione. L ho visto decisamente appesantito.



Non solo lui. Ho visto tutti pesanti. Io credo in queste due settimane si sia caricato tanto, complici anche due avversari sulla carta facili. Stasera non è stato cosi. Ho visto due squadre con due gambe completamente differenti, oggi non abbiamo vinto un duello individuale che sia uno.


----------



## Miro (21 Febbraio 2021)

Io non lo sopporto più.
Un 10 che non ha la benchè minima inventiva, mai un guizzo, un dribbling secco, un assist vincente tranne quando gioca contro i morti e viene esaltato come fosse Rivaldo. Lui è il più grande equivoco per il nostro futuro prossimo.


----------



## iceman. (21 Febbraio 2021)

Tornasse a the voice, prima ci liberiamo di sto qua meglio è.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Febbraio 2021)

E' un senzapalle. Inutile girarci intorno.

E' dal 2017 che è così. Ma sarò io idiota ad essermene accorto subito.

Forte con i deboli, debole con i forti. Sempre se gli dai l'ingaggio da top player, eh.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ma he gli è successo ?


----------



## Mika (21 Febbraio 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma he gli è successo ?



Penso sia fuori condizione, un infortunio il covid ecc. Ricordiamo che noi eravamo a fare i preliminari di EL ad Agosto quando gli altri erano in ferie (visto che in CL e in EL sono usciti tutti fuori subito o quasi).

A meno che non si dopano un atleta ha dei picchi di forma e di calo di forma. Questo sarebbe stato il periodo di Diaz ma si è rotto...


----------



## Buciadignho (21 Febbraio 2021)

6mln? Dio del calcio, per favore se esisti liberaci da questo male, sono ormai 4 anni che soffriamo e non ne possiamo più, amen.


----------



## Albijol (21 Febbraio 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma he gli è successo ?



E' semplice. E' scarso.


----------



## iceman. (21 Febbraio 2021)

Lasciarlo andare via a 0 e grazie di niente.


----------



## Kayl (21 Febbraio 2021)

Quale ********* cerca ogni volta lo stop prima di tirare in porta contro una difesa a 5 e pensa ancora che nessuno gli vada davanti? Ah già, lui.


----------



## mil77 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma he gli è successo ?



Come ha detto Pioli in conferenza pre Crotone il covid con i sintomi gli ha tolto la condizione fisica. E ci vorrà un po x recuperarla. Il problema che la recupera solo giocando ed il Milan oggi non può permetterselo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Febbraio 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma he gli è successo ?



Secondo me, la domanda da fare è cosa gli è successo quando giocava bene....


----------



## bmb (21 Febbraio 2021)

Oggi per me non ha fatto così male. E poi per uscirne dobbiamo aggrapparci a lui, Kessie, Theo, Ibra. Sono questi i giocatori che da domenica prossima devono prendere in mano la situazione.


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2021)

E' tornato lui...


----------



## Pamparulez2 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Non voglio essere disfattista.
Diciamo che presumibilmente il covid l’ha distrutto e non sta riuscendo a tornare in forma.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Febbraio 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Come ha detto Pioli in conferenza pre Crotone il covid con i sintomi gli ha tolto la condizione fisica. E ci vorrà un po x recuperarla. Il problema che la recupera solo giocando ed il Milan oggi non può permetterselo



La cosa grave è che il numero 10 del Milan per rendere ha bisogno della forma fisica ottimale manco fosse un centometrista. Pare di essere tornati ai tempi di Boateng. 
Anzi Boateng forse tecnicamente non ha nulla da invidiare a questo. 

Ma la qualità maledizione? 

E intanto Szoboszlai fa la muffa al Lipsia.


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ha la scusante di aver avuto diversi problemi che gli hanno spezzettato la stagione, ma voglio proprio vedere quanto ha il coraggio di chiedere dopo oggi.



DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> La cosa grave è che il numero 10 del Milan per rendere ha bisogno della forma fisica ottimale manco fosse un centometrista
> 
> Ma la qualità maledizione?
> 
> *E intanto Szoboszlai fa la muffa al Lipsia*.



Arrivato infortunato da Salisburgo. Sanno di avere in mano un diamante e gli stanno dando il tempo di recuperare bene, tanto ormai la squadra gira in automatico.


----------



## Swaitak (21 Febbraio 2021)

forse ha perso il boost pre rinnovo


----------



## kekkopot (21 Febbraio 2021)

Quanto vuole sto cesso? 

7 milioni di calcio in culo


----------



## danjr (21 Febbraio 2021)

Se ne deve andare


----------



## mil77 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ha la scusante di aver avuto diversi problemi che gli hanno spezzettato la stagione, ma voglio proprio vedere quanto ha il coraggio di chiedere dopo oggi.
> 
> 
> 
> Arrivato infortunato da Salisburgo. Sanno di avere in mano un diamante e gli stanno dando il tempo di recuperare bene, tanto ormai la squadra gira in automatico.



Ovviamente chiederà la stessa cifra altrimenti va via a 0. Il che potrebbe anche non preoccupare. Quello che preoccupa è chi prenderemo al suo posto. Scommetterei che sia il rinnovo del prestito di diaz o octavio a 0.


----------



## iceman. (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ma chi è che va ancora in giro col trequartista in Europa? 
Solo noi con sta mezza tacca priva di personalità.


----------



## ILMAGO (21 Febbraio 2021)

se l'allenatore rimane pioli, è da confermare, visto che ora paga sostanzialmente il covid. 
vedi oshimhen di inizio anno e quello di ora che non sta in piedi. 
o dybala che post covid è desaparecido da 6 mesi praticamente. 
ma se per giugno si pensa a un altro allenatore la ragionerei bene: con il 433 non c'azzecca nulla


----------



## hiei87 (21 Febbraio 2021)

A tirare troppo la corda, di questo passo non solo si sognerà i 7 milioni che chiede, ma pure la cifra precedentemente offerta dal Milan.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Febbraio 2021)

è sempre stato discontinuo, non capisco la sorpresa di molti, Calha è così, altalenante. Però oggi non è colpa sua, deve ancora ritrovare la condizione. Di sicuro si deve dimenticare il rinnovo a 6 mln, se vuole può andare.


----------



## Jino (21 Febbraio 2021)

Quest'anno ho visto tantissimi calciatori tornare molto male dopo i venti giorni a casa per il covid... c'è poco da fare, atleticamente stare "fermo" venti giorni a questi livelli ti stronca.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (21 Febbraio 2021)

È completamente fuori condizione


----------



## Milanlove (21 Febbraio 2021)

Quando il gioco si fa duro, sparisce sempre. Sempre.

Giocatore da stadi vuoti, da partite senza pressioni, da squadra di mezza classifica. Un Saponara che vuole il contratto da top.
Ha dei limiti caratteriali insormontabili a mio avviso. E quando riapriranno gli stadi...


----------



## gabri65 (25 Febbraio 2021)

Alzi la mano chi ancora , dopo 4 anni, non si è accorto che questo vuole tirare sempre. Vuole tirare, sempre, sempre, sempre.

Vuole fare goal e dimostrarsi un campione.

In condizioni improbabili, da posizioni sconsigliate, quando ha davanti un muro, quando potrebbe fornire assist. I goals su punizione dopo 4 anni ancora si devono vedere. Probabilmente in Germania c'hanno porte larghe 90 metri, altrimenti non si spiega.

E' un giocatore penalizzante.

Più di 4 milioni questo? E vabbè, diamoglieli, dai.


----------



## Albijol (25 Febbraio 2021)

E anche oggi, come ieri e come domani...lui, l'imprescindibile.


----------



## Miro (25 Febbraio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Alzi la mano chi ancora , dopo 4 anni, non si è accorto che questo vuole tirare sempre. Vuole tirare, sempre, sempre, sempre.
> 
> Vuole fare goal e dimostrarsi un campione.
> 
> ...



Beh è il Re della balistica [cit.] 
Spero che dietro il rinnovo ci sia la volontà di non perderlo a zero, e di metterlo in vendita un minuto dopo.


----------



## David Gilmour (25 Febbraio 2021)

Al prossimo appuntamento in sede per il contratto gli farei trovare la valigia.


----------



## bmb (25 Febbraio 2021)

Neanche mio zio novantenne ha sofferto i postumi del covid così tanto tempo.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Febbraio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Neanche mio zio novantenne ha sofferto i postumi del covid così tanto tempo.



LOL

La variantehhh Erdocane è micidiale, eh.


----------



## bmb (28 Febbraio 2021)

Toglietemelo dalla vista prima che tiro la tv.


----------



## Zenos (28 Febbraio 2021)

Ma davvero stiamo rinnovando e aumentando l'ingaggio a sto scandalo?


----------



## SoloMVB (28 Febbraio 2021)

Quanto ci pentiremo di questo rinnovo,eccome se ci pentiremo.


----------



## bmb (28 Febbraio 2021)

Si è fatto pure male sto catorcio.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Febbraio 2021)

Anche stasera porte e traverse disintegrate.


----------



## Djici (1 Marzo 2021)

Preferisco il piccolo spagnolo.


----------



## numero 3 (1 Marzo 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Preferisco il piccolo spagnolo.



No dai Djici che dici.. Ibrahim non si può vedere è fisicamente impossibilitato a giocare a alti livelli dispiace per lui, oggi Calha così così non è un buon momento per lui e io lo spedirei volentieri in Bundes o Liga, ideale per noi con il nostro gioco sarebbe De Paul.


----------



## Djici (1 Marzo 2021)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> No dai Djici che dici.. Ibrahim non si può vedere è fisicamente impossibilitato a giocare a alti livelli dispiace per lui, oggi Calha così così non è un buon momento per lui e io lo spedirei volentieri in Bundes o Liga, ideale per noi con il nostro gioco sarebbe De Paul.



Non ti dico che il mio 10 ideale sia Brahim. Solo che anche se ha il fisico di un quindicenne con la palla ci sa fare. E meno scolastico di calha. Ha più giocate.
Qualche volta ho l'impressione che si potrebbe giocare per ore senza mai segnare.
Di solito quando c'è Diaz mi aspetto una giocata da un momento a l'altro.


----------



## mil77 (1 Marzo 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non ti dico che il mio 10 ideale sia Brahim. Solo che anche se ha il fisico di un quindicenne con la palla ci sa fare. E meno scolastico di calha. Ha più giocate.
> Qualche volta ho l'impressione che si potrebbe giocare per ore senza mai segnare.
> Di solito quando c'è Diaz mi aspetto una giocata da un momento a l'altro.



X me quando chala è fuori forma al suo posto deve giocare Leao.


----------



## Hellscream (14 Marzo 2021)

No ma diamoglieli 7 milioni, d'altronde se li merita tutti!

Quant'è l'offerta, 4? Non ti bastano?

Quella è la porta. Ciao.


----------



## Miro (14 Marzo 2021)

Inizierò a chiamarlo Er Moviola, l'unico "10" (ma de che) al mondo che anzichè verticalizzare e velocizzare l'azione la rallenta. Per non parlare del suo piatto forte, la balistica.

Quanto non lo sopporto ragazzi, solo Seedorf raggiungeva queste vette.


----------



## iceman. (14 Marzo 2021)

Che palle....rinnoviamolo e diamolo via..


----------



## Blu71 (14 Marzo 2021)

Fuori condizione


----------



## Albijol (14 Marzo 2021)

Bisogna avere il coraggio di mandarlo via a calci


----------



## kYMERA (14 Marzo 2021)

ma questo è rosso cavolo... piede a martello sulla caviglia


----------



## Buciadignho (14 Marzo 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Bisogna avere il coraggio di mandarlo via a calci



Preghiamo insieme amico mio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Marzo 2021)

Non so se sia solo fuoricondizione o se sia semplicemente tornato il Calhanoglu pre-covid.

Oggi comunque andava a mezza velocita rispetto al gioco, inspiegabile la scelta di lanciarlo titolare in una sfida talmente delicata ed importante.


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Marzo 2021)

Per me sta palesemente soffrendo di qualche difficoltà post-covid.
Gli strascichi purtroppo sono comuni e lui ha affrontato il virus da sintomatico a differenza di molti altri.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Marzo 2021)

Classica sindrome Suso, giocatore mediocre che attraversa un periodo di grazia nel mezzo dell'esperienza rossonera e poi torna ai suoi bassissimi standard.


----------



## Albijol (14 Marzo 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Non so se sia solo fuoricondizione o se sia semplicemente tornato il Calhanoglu pre-covid.



E' nato fuori condizione la turca


----------



## fabri47 (14 Marzo 2021)

Un altro (ri)diventato improvvisamente scarso. Mah...


----------



## Solo (14 Marzo 2021)

Da una parte l'incubo di vedere un maxi rinnovo che lo incatenerá ai pascoli di Milanello per i prossimi 3 o 4 anni, dall'altra il problema di sostituirlo quando in estate devi gia sborsare una barca di soldi per difesa e attacco.

Boh. Un vero dilemma.


----------



## danjr (14 Marzo 2021)

Spero se né vada a 0


----------



## Andris (14 Marzo 2021)

Di Canio e Capello hanno detto bene adesso.
Diaz titolare e nella ripresa metà tempo per il turco,non farlo partire dall'inizio


----------



## Hellscream (14 Marzo 2021)

Pippaloghlu is on fire.


----------



## overlord (14 Marzo 2021)

Questo è tornato la solita mozzarella scaduta che è sempre stato. 4 mln di calci in ciulo fosse per me.


----------



## mil77 (14 Marzo 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> Di Canio e Capello hanno detto bene adesso.
> Diaz titolare e nella ripresa metà tempo per il turco,non farlo partire dall'inizio



Diaz ma ce l'hanno presente cosa ha fatto quando ha giocato titolare? Se non abbiamo capito che diaz può servire l'ultima mezz'ora quando gli altri sono stanchi...piuttosto mettevo titolare rebic o hague con krunic in mezzo


----------



## bmb (14 Marzo 2021)

Non ne posso più.


----------



## ILMAGO (15 Marzo 2021)

Domanda: ma chala è superiore a zielinksi e lorenzo pellegrini?
No perche per arrivare in champions quelle sono le tue concorrenti per il 4 posto.. 
Secondo me è allo stesso livello, quindi in generale per anno prossimo l'ideale sarebbe comprare un titolare se vuoi fare la champions, con chalanoglu sua riserva (di livello, in grado di giocare anche in champions).

Se diamo 5 milioni a chala pensando di prendere una riserva tipo otavio a zero secondo me sbagliamo di grosso. perche anno prossimo ne hai almeno 4 con un titolare di almeno pari livello se non superiore.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Marzo 2021)

Ormai si puo dirlo: É tornato il Calhanoglu del pre-covid. Quello visto con Montella, Gattuso e Giampaolo


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Marzo 2021)

Il numero 10 più indecente che ho mai visto con questa maglia.


----------



## ILMAGO (18 Marzo 2021)

Diciamoci le cose come stanno: in una squadra che vuol fare bella figura in champions chalanoglu ci può stare in rosa, ma come titolare serve altro. Se da riserva chiede 10 milioni di ingaggio amen, saluterà.

La cosa divertente è che dicono vada al man utd... ma con bruno fernandes e pogba e van de beek cosa ci va a fare?


----------



## Chrissonero (18 Marzo 2021)

Patetico come sempre.. MORTO


----------



## iceman. (18 Marzo 2021)

Lo odio come nessun altro.
Il Montolivo della trequarti e nessuno che glielo fa capire.
E spiace dirlo, ma se vuole più di 4 milioni fa schifo anche come persona


----------



## Hellscream (18 Marzo 2021)

Pippaloghlu.


----------



## BELOUFA (18 Marzo 2021)

Non fa mai gol, non decide,non serve,via.


----------



## bmb (18 Marzo 2021)

Speriamo che chi di dovere avrà capito che è meglio lasciarlo partire a zero o rinnovare a due milioni l'anno.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Marzo 2021)

critiche immeritate. non ne ha. non ha fatto così male.


----------



## David Gilmour (18 Marzo 2021)

Vattene.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (18 Marzo 2021)

SPERIAMO di perderlo a zero a questo punto


----------



## JoKeR (18 Marzo 2021)

Come ho sempre detto questo giocatore è capace di sbagliare tutti i tempi di gioco.

bisogna accelerare: si ferma
bisogna temporeggiare: accelera

e le scelte?

bisogna crossare: la mette al limite per Meitè
bisogna tirare: la passa al compagno ad un metro

E poi... non sta in piedi, sbaglia sempre i tacchetti, non ha tenuta atletica.

Rinnovare e vendere, c'è De Paul all'Udinese, molto più forte e carismatico.


----------



## Albijol (18 Marzo 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Lo odio come nessun altro.
> Il Montolivo della trequarti e nessuno che glielo fa capire.
> E spiace dirlo, ma se vuole più di 4 milioni fa schifo anche come persona



Io lo odio più di Montolivo e sai perché? Perché il Monto era schifato da tutto il forum in maniera unanime, Caccanoglu è pieno di gente che lo considera imprescindibile, che pensa che il rinnovo di sto aborto va fatto a tutti i costi e a ogni prezzo. Mi fanno incavolare più loro che il guano turco.


----------



## claudiop77 (18 Marzo 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Io lo odio più di Montolivo e sai perché? Perché il Monto era schifato da tutto il forum in maniera unanime, Caccanoglu è pieno di gente che lo considera imprescindibile, che pensa che il rinnovo di sto aborto va fatto a tutti i costi e a ogni prezzo. Mi fanno incavolare più loro che il guano turco.



Dopo il covid non solo non gioca come inizio a campionato, ma fa rimpiangere anche il Calhanoglu pre lockdown.
Pretendere vagonate di milioni giocando bene pochi mesi all'anno non ci sta.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Marzo 2021)

5 milioni...di calci in culo


----------



## Albijol (18 Marzo 2021)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Pretendere vagonate di milioni giocando bene pochi mesi *in quattro anni* non ci sta.



fixed


----------



## enigmistic02 (18 Marzo 2021)

E' sempre stato un (buonissimo) giocatore discontinuo. Ovvio poi che tornato da un infortunio non abbia ritmo partita e non incida. 

In generale, non è il titolare da Milan che tutti vorremmo e non vale i 5 milioni che (pare) chiederebbe di rinnovo.


----------



## Milanlove (18 Marzo 2021)

Rinnovo subito!


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Marzo 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Lo odio come nessun altro.
> Il Montolivo della trequarti e nessuno che glielo fa capire.
> E spiace dirlo, ma se vuole più di 4 milioni fa schifo anche come persona



Ci vogliono i De Paul non questi sbarbatelli.


----------



## Miro (18 Marzo 2021)

E' sempre stato una pippa, parliamoci chiaro. Ha usufruito un po' dell'effetto Ibrahimovic dopo il lockdown, esattamtne come Nocerino 10 anni fa. Ma una volta alzata l'asticella si rivela per quel che è.


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Marzo 2021)

Direi che si è riassestato ai livelli pre-Covid. Forse è un bene che non abbia ancora firmato, è tempo di fare serie riflessioni perché, a conti fatti, questo ha fatto tre mesi ad alti livelli in *quattro anni*.


----------



## ILMAGO (18 Marzo 2021)

chalanoglu non è la pippa che sembra oggi, ma neppure il n.10 del milan da 5 milioni d ingaggio titolatissimo come crede d'essere lui.
la verità sta come sempre nel mezzo, probabilmente il ruolo ideale sarebbe da vice-trequartista con ingaggio da tipo 2-3 milioni.


----------



## koti (18 Marzo 2021)

Da quanto non segna su azione, 1 anno?


----------



## admin (18 Marzo 2021)

Non era difficile da capire che il Calhanoglu post lockdown fosse un Calhanoglu fake, miracolato da Ibra (come tanti altri).


----------



## PoloNegativo (19 Marzo 2021)

Non credo che il più recente periodo positivo di Calhanoglu fosse merito di Ibra. Calhanoglu aveva già avuto un periodo molto positivo, seppur breve, anche prima del suo arrivo: il periodo del Calhanoglu contro l'Arsenal non si può di certo dimenticare.
Purtroppo però questo giocatore con noi ha sempre dimostrato di andare a periodi (più negativi che positivi) e questo è il suo limite, Ibra o non Ibra.


----------



## danjr (19 Marzo 2021)

Non vale nulla


----------



## bmb (19 Marzo 2021)

Speriamo solo di arrivare quarti, di riffa o di raffa. Poi qualcuno si accorgerà che il numero 10 del Milan è a quota 1 gol in stagione.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Marzo 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Speriamo solo di arrivare quarti, di riffa o di raffa. Poi qualcuno si accorgerà che il numero 10 del Milan è a quota 1 gol in stagione.


Appunto. Ma può un trequartista segnare un gol in una intera stagione? Che poi in quel ruolo lì devi essere quasi una seconda punta, visto che giochi a ridosso del centravanti. Abbiamo bisogno assolutamente di qualità e concretezza lá davanti, per fare il salto serviranno soldi e tanti...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Marzo 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Io lo odio più di Montolivo e sai perché? Perché il Monto era schifato da tutto il forum in maniera unanime, Caccanoglu è pieno di gente che lo considera imprescindibile, che pensa che il rinnovo di sto aborto va fatto a tutti i costi e a ogni prezzo. Mi fanno incavolare più loro che il guano turco.



Quanta verità.

Questo va spedito su Marte. Se lo rinnoviamo è chiaramente malafede.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Marzo 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Appunto. Ma può un trequartista segnare un gol in una intera stagione? Che poi in quel ruolo lì devi essere quasi una seconda punta, visto che giochi a ridosso del centravanti. Abbiamo bisogno assolutamente di qualità e concretezza lá davanti, per fare il salto serviranno soldi e tanti...



Anche se non avessimo soldi,la soluzione non è rinnovare a questo bidone che deve andare via anche se dovessimo giocare con Maldini trequartista il prossimo anno.


----------



## Buciadignho (19 Marzo 2021)

Secondo me é un problema di testa più che di forma, é un giocatore troppo molle e fragile mentalmente (quindi non da Milan). Quando non crede in se stesso non ci prova neanche, oggi ha avuto 2/3 potenziali occasioni gol dove poteva tirare, e mi tocca dire che li davanti era anche quello con il tiro migliore possibilmente. Già é in mancanza di fiducia (vedi rinnovo e prestazioni da Hakan), poi nel primo tempo dopo che ha completamento perso il tempo per tirare in area se l'é fatta addosso e giocava senza rischiare, come solo lui sa fare. 

Al di la dell'odio, giocatori cosi fragili mentalmente non possono giocare nel Milan, non mi meraviglia che abbia cambiato marcia senza pubblico, appena si é dovuto alzare il ritmo e giocare per qualcosa in più il nostro n10 si é tolto la maschera. Che poi a dirla tutta, io questo giocatore fenomenale l'anno scorso non l'ho visto come.


----------



## Albijol (19 Marzo 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Direi che si è riassestato ai livelli pre-Covid. Forse è un bene che non abbia ancora firmato, è tempo di fare serie riflessioni perché, a conti fatti, questo ha fatto tre mesi ad alti livelli in *quattro anni*.



amen...qua qualcuno si scorda che sta qua da quattro anni...quattro anni di fegati spappolati


----------



## Albijol (19 Marzo 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Speriamo solo di arrivare quarti, di riffa o di raffa. Poi qualcuno si accorgerà che il numero 10 del Milan è a quota 1 gol in stagione.



su rigore ricordiamolo


----------



## iceman. (19 Marzo 2021)

Ma poi che cavolo si mette a rincorrere gli avversari sino in difesa? Mai visto un Kakà tornare da Nesta e Maldini perché non riusciva a stare dietro all'avversario.
Scarso in tutto.
Chalanoglu e Romagnoli dovranno essere utilizzati come pedine di scambio.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Marzo 2021)

Questo è un altor dei mariti di Pioli.. non si regge in piedi da mesi ormai e fa schifo da non so quanto ma continua a giocare. E noi continiamo ad andare dietro per il rinnovo


----------



## Albijol (21 Marzo 2021)

Primo gol alla 28esima giornata...finalmente ce l'ha fatta. Adesso rinnovo milionario!


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Marzo 2021)

Cmq è ancora in condizioni fisiche pietose, a me sembra quasi dimagrito.


----------



## mil77 (21 Marzo 2021)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> Cmq è ancora in condizioni fisiche pietose, a me sembra quasi dimagrito.



Senza quasi. Dicono abbia perso 4/5 chili


----------



## Marilson (22 Marzo 2021)

la perdita di peso potrebbe essere dovuta al covid, non per giustificarlo ma non mi stupirebbe se avesse anche lui la sindrome da "long covid"


----------



## Le Grand Milan (30 Marzo 2021)

Assist e gol ( tiro al volo dopo un rinvio su calcio d'angolo) per Hakan alla fine del primo tempo nelle partita tra Turchia e Lettonia.


----------



## ILMAGO (3 Aprile 2021)

gli offrirei 3 milioni ma al massimo, proprio per vedere se c'è qualche POLLO in europa che gli da i 5 o 6 milioni che chiede.
se resta a 3 milioni, magari a fare panca me lo tengo essendo già mio.
se va via, amen. non ho buttato tutto quell'ingaggio su uno che non fa la differenza, ma è un giocatore da rosa come ce ne sono tanti.


----------



## iceman. (3 Aprile 2021)

Sinceramente? Lo lascerei andare via a 0.
Non serve a niente, non ha mai fatto la differenza, vai prendi Ilicic che è più forte e un altro trequartista in rampa di lancio con buone prospettive.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (3 Aprile 2021)

A me piace molto il suo omonimo che gioca in nazionale. Sarebbe da prendere quello, altro che il cesso che stiamo ammirando qua a milano


----------



## rossonero71 (3 Aprile 2021)

Ectoplasma.


----------



## 13-33 (3 Aprile 2021)

Da quando e tornato del covid MOLTO DELUDENTE...


----------



## SoloMVB (3 Aprile 2021)

Lo scrivo da mesi,ci pentiremo amaramente del suo rinnovo.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (3 Aprile 2021)

Se va via a zero offro da bere a chiunque venga a Milano


----------



## gabri65 (3 Aprile 2021)

Anche oggi porte distrutte e traverse disintegrate.

Soliti calci d'angolo tirati in bocca o sugli stinchi dei difensori, manco la forza di sollevare la palla. Ah già, ma c'è il Covid, poverino.

4 anni che andiamo a giro con questo asessuato. Non finirò mai di maledire chi ce lo ha portato, gli pijasse'n'colpo.


----------



## numero 3 (4 Aprile 2021)

Bisogna sostituirlo con De Paul.


----------



## Albijol (4 Aprile 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Anche oggi porte distrutte e traverse disintegrate.



Strano eh, da uno continuo come lui non ce lo si aspetta


----------



## Goro (4 Aprile 2021)

Ci servono gol anche dal trequartista e lui non ne porta


----------



## Swaitak (4 Aprile 2021)

i 4,5 se li faccia dare dalla nazionale, li si che è forte


----------



## cris (4 Aprile 2021)

Che pippa che è diventato questo
Altro che aumento di stipendio


----------



## bmb (4 Aprile 2021)

Li vale tutti quei 4,5.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Aprile 2021)

Ci sono momenti della partita e zone del campo in cui tocca la palla troppe volte facendoci perdere tempi di gioco e inerzia.
Secondo me dipende molto dal fatto che lavora poco e male col sinistro.
Gli manca pure il cambio passo perchè è poco esplosivo.


----------



## danjr (4 Aprile 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> i 4,5 se li faccia dare dalla nazionale, li si che è forte



I 4,5 sono i voti che si merita ogni volta che scende in campo con la nostra maglia. Gli offrirei 1 milione di euro per non rinnovare


----------



## ILMAGO (4 Aprile 2021)

Al Milan 125 presenze in serie A e 20 goal complessivi. Pochi, significa una media di 4 goal all'anno in serie A.... Imbarazzante. 
Anno scorso non era andato male in termini di finalizzazione, quest'anno invece è crollato.
Quest'anno si è decisamente involuto: Soli 2 goal in 23 presenze.

Un trequartista/attaccante offensivo (uomo perso in fase di non possesso) dovrebbe almeno garantire 1 goal ogni 3/4 presenze, che sulle 38 partite del campionato significa arrivare ai 10 goal.


----------



## bmb (4 Aprile 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Al Milan 125 presenze in serie A e 20 goal complessivi. Pochi, significa una media di 4 goal all'anno in serie A.... Imbarazzante.
> Anno scorso non era andato male in termini di finalizzazione, quest'anno invece è crollato.
> Quest'anno si è decisamente involuto: Soli 2 goal in 23 presenze.
> 
> Un trequartista/attaccante offensivo (uomo perso in fase di non possesso) dovrebbe almeno garantire 1 goal ogni 3/4 presenze, che sulle 38 partite del campionato significa arrivare ai 10 goal.



I confronti coi suoi pari (Mkhitarian, L. Alberto e De Paul) sono inquietanti.


----------



## rossonero71 (4 Aprile 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> I confronti coi suoi pari (Mkhitarian, L. Alberto e De Paul) sono inquietanti.



Mikitarian gran giocatore, quando inquadra la porta è un cecchino.


----------



## JoKeR (4 Aprile 2021)

Eh ma dove vuoi andare con giocatorini come Miki De Paul Luis Alberto?
Ahajahahah

Che presunzione, il nostro trequartista è nettamente inferiore agli altri citati.


----------



## danjr (4 Aprile 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Eh ma dove vuoi andare con giocatorini come Miki De Paul Luis Alberto?
> Ahajahahah
> 
> Che presunzione, il nostro trequartista è nettamente inferiore agli altri citati.


Il nostro ti turco volante ha segnato gli stessi gol di hauge


----------



## JoKeR (4 Aprile 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Il nostro ti turco volante ha segnato gli stessi gol di hauge



Imbarazzante.
E pensare che dobbiamo implorarlo per il rinnovo e schifiamo un 33enne come Gomez o Ilicic.


----------



## SanGigio (4 Aprile 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Il nostro ti turco volante ha segnato gli stessi gol di hauge



Con la differenza che Hauge li ha fatti entrambi su azione il turco il primo l'ha segnato su rigore 

Comunque secondo me si esagera col criticare Hakan, del nostro reparto offensivo resta il più affidabile, perderlo sarebbe un passo indietro


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Aprile 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Mikitarian gran giocatore, quando inquadra la porta è un cecchino.



Mikitarian, a differenza di calha, sa quando ricorrere alla precisione a discapito della potenza e viceversa.
Calha invece vuole sempre buttare giù le porte, pare non conosca un normale tiro a giro di interno collo di precisione.
E dire che impattare la palla con la superficie di maggior contatto dovrebbe esser tecnicamente più semplice nell'esecuzione.
Un mistero calha. Il fantomatico re della balistica.


----------



## Alerossonero69 (4 Aprile 2021)

Comunque io concordo con voi, Chalanoglu fa pietà, ma vi pongo un quesito, chi vorreste titolare tra lui e krunic ? Perchè chiedo ciò ? perchè se Chalanoglu va via e siamo fuori dalla Champions i nostri 2 trq saranno Krunic e Maldini.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (4 Aprile 2021)

Alerossonero69 ha scritto:


> Comunque io concordo con voi, Chalanoglu fa pietà, ma vi pongo un quesito, chi vorreste titolare tra lui e krunic ? Perchè chiedo ciò ? perchè se Chalanoglu va via e siamo fuori dalla Champions i nostri 2 trq saranno Krunic e Maldini.



Non fa pietà, quando sta in forma fisicamente e mentalmente ti fa girare la squadra ottenendo spesso buoni risultati, però non vale i 5-6 milioni che chiede per aver fatto bene 6 mesi in 3 anni, e tra lui fuori forma e krunic c'è poca differenza, giochi in entrambi i casi in 10.


----------



## bmb (4 Aprile 2021)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Non fa pietà, quando sta in forma fisicamente e mentalmente ti fa girare la squadra ottenendo spesso buoni risultati, però non vale i 5-6 milioni che chiede per aver fatto bene 6 mesi in 3 anni, e tra lui fuori forma e krunic c'è poca differenza, giochi in entrambi i casi in 10.



Non è questione di forma. Questo è proprio scarso tecnicamente ed inadatto al nostro gioco. Noi proviamo sempre ad entrare in area palla a terra, e per farlo hai bisogno di piedi molto buoni, di giocate di prima, di stop orientati (maestro Giampy ). Questo non sa fare nessuna delle tre cose, rallenta sempre il gioco, non vede mai la giocata verticale o se la vede non gli viene mai, se gli arriva un pallone più forte lo ridà indietro come i muri o va a finire che ci inciampa sopra.


----------



## Alerossonero69 (4 Aprile 2021)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Non fa pietà, quando sta in forma fisicamente e mentalmente ti fa girare la squadra ottenendo spesso buoni risultati, però non vale i 5-6 milioni che chiede per aver fatto bene 6 mesi in 3 anni, e tra lui fuori forma e krunic c'è poca differenza, giochi in entrambi i casi in 10.



Quindi ti va bene krunic titolare e maldini riserva. Ok


----------



## ILMAGO (10 Aprile 2021)

Secondo me se si va in champions e sale il livello al massimo da tenere come vice trequartista titolare.
Per cui di certo non puoi dargli più di 3 mln, con lui titolare inamovibile da 50 gare stagionali resterai sempre mediocre, troppi pochi goal in canna.


----------



## Alfred Edwards (10 Aprile 2021)

Erdogan non può ritirarlo dall'Italia?


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Aprile 2021)

Male anche oggi, dovrebbe essere colui che lega i reparti, manca proprio di fisico.


----------



## Alfred Edwards (10 Aprile 2021)

Cioè, Zaccagni, il "dieci" del *VERONA* sarebbe un clamoroso upgrade.


----------



## Jino (10 Aprile 2021)

Fino a tre mesi fa faceva qualsiasi giocata con convizione, cattiveria ed il rendimento era alto...da due mesi sembra calimero, questo ragazzo ha seri problemi di autostima.


----------



## Albijol (10 Aprile 2021)

E' un cesso


----------



## Solo (18 Aprile 2021)

Speriamo veramente che sparisca a zero.


----------



## David Drills (18 Aprile 2021)

Imbarazzante. Avevate ragione voi, era un fuoco di paglia


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Aprile 2021)

Imbarazzante... Un ectoplasma.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Aprile 2021)

Ormai non é piu questione di condizione. In questo 2021 é tornato l livello 'ammirato' prima del calcio senza pubblico. Un giocatoretto osceno che si impegna solo in nazionale.

Vuole 5 milioni netti? Non vale nemmeno la meta. Il Calhanoglu bravo visto per qualche mese era come il Piatek in versione Sheva....un periodo perfetto che puo capitare per qualche mese.


----------



## iceman. (18 Aprile 2021)

Il niente


----------



## mark (18 Aprile 2021)

Imbarazzante, fuori dalle palle anche lui.


----------



## Baba (18 Aprile 2021)

Questo si sveglia solo quando gioca per il sultano. Altro che aumento dell’ingaggio, per restare dovrebbe dimezzarselo


----------



## iceman. (18 Aprile 2021)

È pure stupido, calcisticamente parlando.
Anziché metterla per i compagni (nel caso riuscisse ad alzare il pallone) preferisce cercare sempre il tiro.
Mi fa super schifo.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Aprile 2021)

Devo commentare?

Che maledetto. E questo invertebrato viene difeso alla morte da parecchi da 4 anni, come l'altro schifoso del 99.


----------



## Albijol (18 Aprile 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Devo commentare?
> 
> Che maledetto. E questo invertebrato viene difeso alla morte da parecchi da 4 anni, come l'altro schifoso del 99.



La cosa che più mi preoccupa è che se gli rinnoviamo questo sarà titolare indiscusso per il prossimo triennio.


----------



## iceman. (18 Aprile 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> La cosa che più mi preoccupa è che se gli rinnoviamo questo sarà titolare indiscusso per il prossimo triennio.



Esatto, c'è da incrociare l'impossibile per sperare che vada via a 0


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Aprile 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> È pure stupido, calcisticamente parlando.
> Anziché metterla per i compagni (nel caso riuscisse ad alzare il pallone) preferisce cercare sempre il tiro.
> Mi fa super schifo.



Questa stagione in Serie A: 60 tiri, 2 gol (uno su rigore).

In altre parole: 59 tiri, 1 gol.


----------



## ILMAGO (18 Aprile 2021)

ritiriamo l'offerta fin quando possiamo


----------



## Solo (18 Aprile 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> La cosa che più mi preoccupa è che se gli rinnoviamo questo sarà titolare indiscusso per il prossimo triennio.


Infatti, quello è il problema vero.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Aprile 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> La cosa che più mi preoccupa è che se gli rinnoviamo questo sarà titolare indiscusso per il prossimo triennio.



Mah. Io spero in Paolino, non ci posso credere che voglia tenere questo scandalo di 10.

Giuro che quando se ne andrà, dò una festa in casa, senza mascherine e anche sotto lockdown.


----------



## iceman. (18 Aprile 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Questa stagione in Serie A: 60 tiri, 2 gol (uno su rigore).
> 
> In altre parole: 59 tiri, 1 gol.



59 tiri di cui 40 in tribuna, 17 in fallo laterale e 2 sul portiere


----------



## JoKeR (18 Aprile 2021)

Chi difende lui e il portiere tiferà Milan, ma non vuole il bene del
Milan.


----------



## Swaitak (18 Aprile 2021)

maledetto questo riesce a fare bene in un tempo più limitato di quanto riusciva Suso


----------



## bmb (18 Aprile 2021)

Dai che se continua a chiedere tanto ci liberiamo pure di questo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Aprile 2021)

Ricapitolando, in quasi quattro anni siamo a quota *tre mesi* fatti molto bene. Il resto è diarrea, con l'occasionale giocata estemporanea.
I quattro milioni offerti sono anche troppi.


----------



## Djici (18 Aprile 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> 59 tiri di cui 40 in tribuna, 17 in fallo laterale e 2 sul portiere



Beh e migliorato tanto da quando tirava 100 volte per segnare 1 solo gol.
Sta facendo quasi 2 volte meglio 

Giuro che la partita che ha fatto lui oggi sono capace di farla io con quasi 40 anni.
Anzi. Penso che avrei fatto meglio di lui e sia chiaro che io mi reputo non scarso, ma proprio scarsissimo


----------



## Lineker10 (18 Aprile 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mah. Io spero in Paolino, non ci posso credere che voglia tenere questo scandalo di 10.
> 
> Giuro che quando se ne andrà, dò una festa in casa, senza mascherine e anche sotto lockdown.



Infatti finora non abbiamo rinnovato.


----------



## 4-3-3 (18 Aprile 2021)

Mi sono convinto anche io che non va rinnovato. Il problema è che va preso un trequartista con i controcavoli per fare il salto di qualità.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Infatti finora non abbiamo rinnovato.



Ok. Ma già l'offerta del Milan è da brividi per un giocatore da serie B, a stare larghi.

Non mi fido per niente, ho brutte sensazioni. Solo a cosa ufficiale e comprovata.


----------



## SoloMVB (18 Aprile 2021)

Da mesi sostengo,proprio in questo topic,che ci pentiremo amaramente del suo rinnovo,e lo scrivevo anche quando le prestazioni erano buone.


----------



## Jino (18 Aprile 2021)

Un paio di mesi a questa parte sembra duro come un baccalà.

Oggi, a parte il grande assist per il baby fenomeno Leao, null'altro.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (18 Aprile 2021)

Se vuole 5 milioni, prestazioni come quella di oggi non possono esistere.


----------



## Albijol (18 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Infatti finora non abbiamo rinnovato.



Pero da quel che sappiamo Paolo 4 milioni li ha cmq offerti, e sono una cifra fuori da questo mondo.


----------



## Love (18 Aprile 2021)

questo quanto chiede???5mln??? ci rendiamo conto???per me puo andare a zero.


----------



## Goro (18 Aprile 2021)

Ha fatto 1 gol in più di Castillejo, cosa si può volere di più


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Aprile 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Da mesi sostengo,proprio in questo topic,che ci pentiremo amaramente del suo rinnovo,e lo scrivevo anche quando le prestazioni erano buone.



Il rinnovo non è così scontato.


----------



## Pit96 (18 Aprile 2021)

Ormai sta tornando quello degli scorsi anni. Anche se gioca nella sua posizione ideale. Sempre più dubbi sul riscatto. Non bisogna cedere alle sue richieste, come nel caso di Dollarumma. Intanto sarebbe buona cosa iniziare a guardarsi intorno


----------



## Lineker10 (18 Aprile 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Pero da quel che sappiamo Paolo 4 milioni li ha cmq offerti, e sono una cifra fuori da questo mondo.



Non si sa. Quello che sappiamo è che finora non hanno rinnovato e dalle parole di Massara di oggi io deduco che probabilmente non lo faremo.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (22 Aprile 2021)

Mi lascia perplesso, da anni ormai, il suo tirare continuamente forte. Ha una sleppa della Madonna, questo è vero, ma tiro sempre dritto per dritto. Saranno anche fucilate (quando becca la porta) ma siamo in Serie A, anche il portiere più scarso ti neutralizza quei tiri. Ieri ha avuto un paio d'occasioni dal limite, mentre eravamo 1 a 0, ed ha ovviamente sparato dritto per dritto una fucilata patata da Consigli. Per me è un calciatore da 3mln a stagione, ci puo' stare come giocatore da far ruotare.


----------



## iceman. (22 Aprile 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Mi lascia perplesso, da anni ormai, il suo tirare continuamente forte. Ha una sleppa della Madonna, questo è vero, ma tiro sempre dritto per dritto. Saranno anche fucilate (quando becca la porta) ma siamo in Serie A, anche il portiere più scarso ti neutralizza quei tiri. Ieri ha avuto un paio d'occasioni dal limite, mentre eravamo 1 a 0, ed ha ovviamente sparato dritto per dritto una fucilata patata da Consigli. Per me è un calciatore da 3mln a stagione, ci puo' stare come giocatore da far ruotare.



Tira bombe anche da calcio d'angolo e comunque è lentissimo non solo di pensiero visto che ci fa perdere tempi di gioco ma anche atleticamente, quando abbiamo provato a ripartire in contropiede lo hanno ripreso subito quelli del sassuolo


----------



## gabri65 (26 Aprile 2021)

Grande giocatore, un palmares impressionante, un 10 totale.

"Segna il goal più importante della stagione", "fa da raccordo, corre e costruisce", "arriverà a valere 120M".

Fossi in chi lo sostiene, mi sotterrerei dalla vergogna. Cosa che sicuramente non prova lui a chiedere 5 M.

Povero Rivera. Povero Gullit. Povero Vinicio Verza. Altri universi.


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Aprile 2021)

Lasciatelo via a zero, è un vantaggio per noi. 
Pagare uno stipendio a questo smidollato è un onere non più sopportabile per il sacro bilancio. 
Via i rami secchi.


----------



## Jino (26 Aprile 2021)

Sei milioni di euro all'anno. Questo chiede. Avesse la dignità di chiederli dopo una stagione intera da leader, manco quello. SI vergognasse, lui ed il suo procuratore, e vada a prendere sei milioni dove cavolo vuole.


----------



## elpacoderoma (27 Aprile 2021)

Mi fa rimpiangere montolivo e cerci


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Aprile 2021)

Partita indecente, si è divorato un gol davanti al portiere per un controllo di troppo. Fuori anche lui, non lo voglio vedere più neanche in fotografia.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Maggio 2021)

Se va via, punterei come sostituto Van De Beek che praticamente a Manchester non gioca mai.. bel giocatore e non credo che costerebbe tanto visto che sta sempre in panca.


----------



## Snake (16 Maggio 2021)

vai a cambiarti le mutande sporche di m erda vai


----------



## Djici (16 Maggio 2021)

Scandaloso.
Ma Pioli che toglie Diaz e non Calhanoglu non e da meno.


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Maggio 2021)

Sei un pippone cagasotto. Vai a prendere il contrattone da un'altra parte, se qualcuno te lo dà. Indegno di quella 10.


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Maggio 2021)

Giocatorino di m****


----------



## Solo (16 Maggio 2021)

Deve sparire. Basta. Pago io per farlo andare via.


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Maggio 2021)

Ma io mi domando dove sono quelli del "Chalanoglu deve rinnovare, troppo importante. Giocatore duttile." Avrei tanto bisogno di sfogarmi


----------



## Swaitak (16 Maggio 2021)

chiudete sto topic al più presto, per favore


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Maggio 2021)

Peggiore in campo in coproduzione con Rebic.

Inspiegabile la scelta di lasciarlo in campo e togliere Diaz. Che vergogna.


----------



## Love (16 Maggio 2021)

vabbè oggi ha giocato contro...si vedeva chiaramente...maledetto !!!


----------



## Dexter (16 Maggio 2021)

Love;2338039 ha scritto:


> vabbè oggi ha giocato contro...si vedeva chiaramente...maledetto !!!


Esatto. Oggi in un paio di occasioni ha proprio dato l'idea di voler prendere la decisione sbagliata di proposito. Per me é già della Juve


----------



## folletto (16 Maggio 2021)

sbagliata discussione


----------



## sette (16 Maggio 2021)

madonna quanto è scarso


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Maggio 2021)

Rendiamoci conto che questo sta facendo il prezioso con un'offerta da quattro milioni.


----------



## Zenos (16 Maggio 2021)

Dexter;2338050 ha scritto:


> Esatto. Oggi in un paio di occasioni ha proprio dato l'idea di voler prendere la decisione sbagliata di proposito. Per me é già della Juve



Fessi Pioli e Paolo


----------



## folletto (16 Maggio 2021)

Ha dimostrato la sua pochezza, sempre che non abbia giocato per la sua prossima squadra


----------



## gabri65 (16 Maggio 2021)

3 anni che mi prendo insulti e rep negative per questo asessuato maledetto.

L'equilibratore.
L'assistman pazzesco.
Un trequartista da più di 100 M.

3 anni. E ancora viene difeso col coltello tra i denti. Madre santa.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Maggio 2021)

Mi raccomando titolare anche alla prossima.

Per quello che vale ormai


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Maggio 2021)

gabri65;2338109 ha scritto:


> 3 anni che mi prendo insulti e rep negative per questo asessuato maledetto.
> 
> L'equilibratore.
> L'assistman pazzesco.
> ...



Gente che non ha mai giocato a calcio nemmeno all'oratorio.


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Maggio 2021)

Paolo, ti prego mandalo via. Anche se non dovessimo arrivare in Champions League giuro che rivalutero' completamente la stagione, basta che lascia il numero 10 del Milan libero. Io a questo non lo reggo più a inviare cannonate a giocatori distanti 2m da lui, ai suoi tiri fiochi, le punizioni indescribilmente brutte, i rallentamenti della manovra e la quantità industriale di corner che calcia direttamente in porta.

Altro che Champions League, mi basta mandare via questo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Maggio 2021)

Non sa giocare nello stretto, chi capisce minimamente di calcio sa che questo è un 10 scarso, indegno di vestire la maglia del Milan. Scarso, neanche un buon giocatore.


----------



## kYMERA (16 Maggio 2021)

Ha già la maglia della Juve. 
Spero non giochi domenica. 
Siamo una vergogna comunque.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Maggio 2021)

Ma per avere il controllo della palla quante volte la deve toccare? 4? 5?
Nemmeno all'oratorio te la fanno toccare 4 volte.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2338158 ha scritto:


> Ma per avere il controllo della palla quante volte la deve toccare? 4? 5?
> Nemmeno all'oratorio te la fanno toccare 4 volte.



.


----------



## wildfrank (16 Maggio 2021)

kYMERA;2338154 ha scritto:


> Ha *già la maglia della Juve*.
> Spero non giochi domenica.
> Siamo una vergogna comunque.



Il brutto è che non è detto che sia così, e' proprio inadeguato. Uomo piccolo piccolo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Maggio 2021)

Zenos;2338094 ha scritto:


> Fessi Pioli e Paolo



probabile che vada alla concorrenza tra 7 giorni, ed è titolare da noi ahahahhahahaa


----------



## sette (17 Maggio 2021)

adios finalmente ... un incubo di ben 4 anni


----------



## Ruuddil23 (17 Maggio 2021)

Il simbolo del fallimento rossonero degli ultimi anni. La dieci indossata da lui è un delitto che scorderò mai


----------



## Ruuddil23 (17 Maggio 2021)

gabri65;2338109 ha scritto:


> 3 anni che mi prendo insulti e rep negative per questo asessuato maledetto.
> 
> L'equilibratore.
> L'assistman pazzesco.
> ...



Le rep negative...ma a sto punto di tristezza si arriva per difendere un feticcio? Per la difesa a spada tratta di certi mediocri ci troviamo in questa situazione


----------



## Buciadignho (17 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2338158 ha scritto:


> Ma per avere il controllo della palla quante volte la deve toccare? 4? 5?
> Nemmeno all'oratorio te la fanno toccare 4 volte.



Imbarazzante questo giocatore, ha anche la faccia del bravo ragazzo che piace tanto agli allenatori. Spero con tutto il cuore che se ne vada.. Non é un esagerazione quando dico che sarebbe la migliore cosa che ci capiti da 5 anni a questa parte lo scaricarlo. 

Grazie Mirabelli, solo un genio come te poteva portarci Hakan ed esserne entusiasta fino ad oggi. Chissà che rinnovo gli avrebbe offerto oggi se ci fosse stato ancora...


----------



## folletto (17 Maggio 2021)

gabri65;2338109 ha scritto:


> 3 anni che mi prendo insulti e rep negative per questo asessuato maledetto.
> 
> L'equilibratore.
> L'assistman pazzesco.
> ...



Ma veramente ti hanno dato delle rep negative in difesa di quella nullità che non ha fatto un gol su punizione? Lui che era una sentenza? no dai non ci credo, io se lo rivedo con la nostra maglia il prossimo anno mi prendo una bella pausa. Piuttosto guarda preferisco che rimane l'abominio con la 7 che il lombrico con la 10


----------



## Buciadignho (17 Maggio 2021)

kYMERA;2338154 ha scritto:


> Ha già la maglia della Juve.
> Spero non giochi domenica.
> Siamo una vergogna comunque.



Ma veramente qualcuno crede che questo vada alla Juve? A fare cosa? Dai su non scherziamo... nemmeno in EL lo prendono. Questo se non rinnova va a fare il panchinaro in una big inglese o il mezzo titolare in una tedesca da 4/5 posizione. Semplicemente é scarso, non é che lo é diventato di recente. Almeno io lo vedo scarso da sempre. Che sciagura questo giocatore.


----------



## gabri65 (17 Maggio 2021)

Ruuddil23;2338484 ha scritto:


> Le rep negative...ma a sto punto di tristezza si arriva per difendere un feticcio? Per la difesa a spada tratta di certi mediocri ci troviamo in questa situazione



Ma figurati, si è disposti a vedere il Milan affondare nell'oscurità, ma guai a toccare il gioiello.

Che abbiamo vinto in 4 anni con questo? E le fantastiche punizioni? Ah, certo, ma poverino, gioca fuori ruolo, poi è colpa di Kessie, di Bennacer, di chiunque altro. Lui è la mente del Milan, quello che regge la baracca, e infatti si vedono i risultati.

Io credo che in parecchi lo esaltino in malafede, perché sanno che con questo rimarrai per sempre nel girone dei dannati. A buon intenditore.


----------



## gabri65 (17 Maggio 2021)

folletto;2338488 ha scritto:


> Ma veramente ti hanno dato delle rep negative in difesa di quella nullità che non ha fatto un gol su punizione? Lui che era una sentenza? no dai non ci credo, io se lo rivedo con la nostra maglia il prossimo anno mi prendo una bella pausa. Piuttosto guarda preferisco che rimane l'abominio con la 7 che il lombrico con la 10



Che ti devo dire, amico.

Io mica ce l'ho con lui perché non mi stava simpatico (ma ora sì).

Ce l'ho con lui perché dopo poco che è arrivato si è visto subito di che pasta era fatto. E dopo 4 anni sinceramente non ce la faccio più.

E non riesco a tifare veramente Milan con il cuore finché questo non se ne va. Te lo giuro su quello che ho più caro al mondo.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (17 Maggio 2021)

gabri65;2338491 ha scritto:


> Ma figurati, si è disposti a vedere il Milan affondare nell'oscurità, ma guai a toccare il gioiello.
> 
> Che abbiamo vinto in 4 anni con questo? E le fantastiche punizioni? Ah, certo, ma poverino, gioca fuori ruolo, poi è colpa di Kessie, di Bennacer, di chiunque altro. Lui è la mente del Milan, quello che regge la baracca, e infatti si vedono i risultati.
> 
> Io credo che in parecchi lo esaltino in malafede, perché sanno che con questo rimarrai per sempre nel girone dei dannati. A buon intenditore.



Un incubo che dura da 4 anni, chissà se stavolta è la volta buona che abbia fine. In ogni caso siamo entrati un tunnel che ci porterà ad avere altri mediocri e già mi immagino robe del tipo: "Visto? e si criticava Chalahhh"


----------



## folletto (17 Maggio 2021)

gabri65;2338499 ha scritto:


> Che ti devo dire, amico.
> 
> Io mica ce l'ho con lui perché non mi stava simpatico (ma ora sì).
> 
> ...



Siamo in 2, per dirti come la penso in un gruppo whatsapp al fischio di inizio di ogni partita scrivo da tempo "turco me.da" e lo scrivo anche le poche volte che segna per ribadire comunque il mio pensiero


----------



## iceman. (17 Maggio 2021)

E pensare che è stato preso per i calci piazzati, ne avrà azzeccati due in 4 anni..


----------



## gabri65 (17 Maggio 2021)

Ruuddil23;2338509 ha scritto:


> Un incubo che dura da 4 anni, chissà se stavolta è la volta buona che abbia fine. In ogni caso siamo entrati un tunnel che ci porterà ad avere altri mediocri e già mi immagino robe del tipo: "Visto? e si criticava Chalahhh"



Già. Un po' come la vicenda Suso/Castillejo.

Speriamo un giorno di vedere sostituti che si dimostrino realmente più forti di quelli che cedono il posto.

In quest'annata ci speravo veramente, anche se non è del tutto finita, ma niente. Ancora non siamo pronti.



folletto;2338510 ha scritto:


> Siamo in 2, per dirti come la penso in un gruppo whatsapp al fischio di inizio di ogni partita scrivo da tempo "turco me.da" e lo scrivo anche le poche volte che segna per ribadire comunque il mio pensiero



Eh sì. Guarda, a volte la gente non capisce nemmeno che è veramente seccante provare odio (calcistico) per un giocatore del tuo club del cuore.

Io vorrei solo vedere un giocatore decente. E che abbia l'onore di portare la 10 con sobrietà ed impegno, la maglia che fu di Rivera e Gullit. Non chiedo la luna.


----------



## davidelynch (17 Maggio 2021)

5 milioni per il rinnovo, ammazzati.


----------



## davidelynch (17 Maggio 2021)

iceman.;2338512 ha scritto:


> E pensare che è stato preso per i calci piazzati, ne avrà azzeccati due in 4 anni..



Neppure i calci d'angolo sa battere sto cane.


----------



## Buciadignho (17 Maggio 2021)

davidelynch;2338550 ha scritto:


> Neppure i calci d'angolo sa battere sto cane.



Mi manda in bestia quando cerca di segnare direttamente da angolo, lo avrà provato 30 volte solo questa stagione...


----------



## Buciadignho (17 Maggio 2021)

Tra l'altro sono andato a vedere il suo profilo Instagram, forse é stato detto qui e qualcuno lo sapeva già ma sono rimasto sbalordito da questo post che mi dimostra che questo é veramente un cancro :







In poche parole dopo il gol inutile contro il Sassuolo, dopo una partita persa che brucia ancora questo egocentrico cosa fa? Senza vergogna mette il video del gol contro il Sassuolo per "zittire" i suoi critici... Sono rimasto a bocca aperta perché non lo sapevo, ma anche se avesse fatto 5 gol, queste cose quando non vinci evitale per favore. Tra l'altro ha fatto pena nelle 15 partite precedenti. 

Che sciagura ci é capitata, speriamo di avere una gioia dal prossimo numero 10 del Milan, se ci porta tante gioie quanto dispiaceri ci ha dato questo abbiamo un 3 volte pallone d'oro. 

Spero che Paolo lo cacci via, rivaluterei completamente la stagione e sarebbe un boost di fiducia enorme per quanto mi riguarda.


----------



## marcokaka (17 Maggio 2021)

Sto ridicolo ieri si è letteralmente ****** sotto... senza carattere ! Che sparisca !!!


----------



## Hellscream (17 Maggio 2021)

Quanti ne vuole milioni questo?


----------



## mark (17 Maggio 2021)

marcokaka;2338856 ha scritto:


> Sto ridicolo ieri si è letteralmente ****** sotto... senza carattere ! Che sparisca !!!



In realtà penso che l'abbia fatto apposta, è palese che è da 2/3 partite che ci gioca contro. Contro la Juve è stato il peggiore in campo.


----------



## gabri65 (17 Maggio 2021)

Hellscream;2339122 ha scritto:


> Quanti ne vuole milioni questo?



1 su 21 con il Cagliari, Cristo santo e benedetto. 

Fossimo un club serio, di questa immagine ne dovrebbe essere fatta una gigantografia ed esposta all'ingresso di Milanello. Ma dubito che avrebbe effetto, certi soggetti sono proprio senza vergogna.

Dopo Suso, altro assistman, hanno trovato in maniera chirurgica un'altro parassita insulso che ci sta affossando.


----------



## Buciadignho (17 Maggio 2021)

mark;2339145 ha scritto:


> In realtà penso che l'abbia fatto apposta, è palese che è da 2/3 partite che ci gioca contro. Contro la Juve è stato il peggiore in campo.



Eh ma dire cosi significa che non abbiamo imparato niente negli ultimi 4 anni. Il turco é questo da sempre, non ha giocato ne contro ne per, anzi possiamo pur dire che gioca sempre contro, ma niente di diverso da 4 anni fa. Non penso abbia firmato da 4 anni, l'unico ad averlo capito é stato Montella purtroppo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Maggio 2021)

Honda da le piste a Calhanoglu.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Maggio 2021)

Hellscream;2339122 ha scritto:


> Quanti ne vuole milioni questo?



Partita horror.
Tra le linee non è mai riuscito a portare nè velocità nè qualità. Non gli è riuscito un dribbling e ha perso tanti tempi di gioco.
Ma l'apice l'ha toccato quando ha usufruito di una punizione dal limite : da una posizione in cui '''basta''' far passare la palla sulla barriera per rendere vano ogni tentativo di reazione del portiere il genio che fa?
Abbatte un avversario.

Ma la classe dove sta???


Un giocatore che per avere il dominio della palla deve toccarla 4 volte senza però non saltare mai l'avversario non può essere definito un 10.
Ortega , per dire, era uno innamorato della palla e che giocava per sè ma saltava gli avversari come birilli, non cito i rui costa o i kaka per non betsemmiare ma potrei citare i perrotta o i boateng che interpretavano il ruolo con altre caratteristiche ...
ecco, calha a quale categoria appartiene?
Non l'ho ancora capito.


----------



## numero 3 (17 Maggio 2021)

Lo odiato fin dal primo giorno, il forum mi è testimone, ho litigato con altri utenti per lui...Peccato che alcuni di loro non partecipano più alle discussioni. 
In ogni caso da spedire sulla luna possibilmente anche prima di Atalanta Milan...Come messaggio alla squadra che non vogliamo più essere presi per il c.lo da certi elementi.


----------



## Maravich49 (17 Maggio 2021)

Vergognoso.


----------



## Solo (23 Maggio 2021)

E adesso?

Cosa fa? Va a bussare per firmare il rinnovo a 4M?

Io lo metterei alla porta, vada pure dai cammellieri. Pippa immensa.


----------



## Love (23 Maggio 2021)

io lo manderei a ca.care


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Maggio 2021)

Girone di ritorno sui livelli precovid. A quanto pare il Calhanoglu vero é quello, un giocatore che non valle nemmeno i 2,5m netti che guadagna ora. 4m? Si, in Arabia Saudita forse.


----------



## ILMAGO (23 Maggio 2021)

non ha toccato palla, al massimo in champion league può restare come riserva. Se chiede di piu aria.


----------



## Route66 (23 Maggio 2021)

E niente..... peggiore in campo per distacco anche stasera!
Paolo prendi bene la rincorsa e calcia più forte che puoi......


----------



## Baba (23 Maggio 2021)

Sparisci


----------



## ILMAGO (23 Maggio 2021)

non ha toccato palla, al massimo in champion league può restare come riserva. Se chiede di piu aria.


----------



## JoKeR (23 Maggio 2021)

Via alla Juve lui e Donnarumma.
Domani.


----------



## mandraghe (23 Maggio 2021)

ILMAGO;2344062 ha scritto:


> non ha toccato palla, al massimo in champion league può restare come riserva. Se chiede di piu aria.




Vergognoso. Fuori dalle palle.


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Maggio 2021)

Fuori dalle scatole. Partitone anche oggi, eh Calha?


----------



## Buciadignho (23 Maggio 2021)

mandraghe;2344084 ha scritto:


> Vergognoso. Fuori dalle palle.



Veramente, non vorrei mai più rivedere un giocatore scandaloso come lui con la nostra maglia. Se solo avesse preso la 20 e avuto l'umiltà di non idossare la 10 sarei stato forse un po' più clemente nelle critiche. Ma la 10? No puoi anche prendere i tuoi effetti persoali ed andare in Qatar o in Turchia. Basta che si tolga la nostra maglia.


----------



## bmb (23 Maggio 2021)

Ciao Chicco, buona pensione nel deserto.

Tutti da 7 stasera, tranne lui. Lui 4.


----------



## Swaitak (23 Maggio 2021)

stracciare l'offerta, ricordatevi che prima o poi (speriamo prima) il tifo torna in presenza, e questo soffre anche se lo guardano i suoi parenti stretti.


----------



## SoloMVB (23 Maggio 2021)

Vattene e portati il portiere.


----------



## Beppe85 (23 Maggio 2021)

bmb;2344136 ha scritto:


> Ciao Chicco, buona pensione nel deserto.
> 
> Tutti da 7 stasera, tranne lui. Lui 4.



4 forse no per via del rigore del 2 a 0 scaturito da un suo tiro ma hai ragione. Peggiore in campo.


----------



## mandraghe (23 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2344126 ha scritto:


> Veramente, non vorrei mai più rivedere un giocatore scandaloso come lui con la nostra maglia. Se solo avesse preso la 20 e avuto l'umiltà di non idossare la 10 sarei stato forse un po' più clemente nelle critiche. Ma la 10? No puoi anche prendere i tuoi effetti persoali ed andare in Qatar o in Turchia. Basta che si tolga la nostra maglia.




E vuole pure un botto di soldi. Senza vergogna, se penso che c&#8217;erano milanisti che storcevano il naso per Rui Costa... 

Chi avrebbe mai pensato che un giorno la 10 sarebbe stata indossata da questo mezzo giocatore.


----------



## gabri65 (23 Maggio 2021)

mandraghe;2344177 ha scritto:


> E vuole pure un botto di soldi. Senza vergogna, se penso che c&#8217;erano milanisti che storcevano il naso per Rui Costa...
> 
> Chi avrebbe mai pensato che un giorno la 10 sarebbe stata indossata da questo mezzo giocatore.



Infatti non riesco a godermi appieno questa qualificazione. Ho i brividi se penso che rivedrò certi elementi indossare la nostra maglia.

Speriamo si verifichi un cambio di passo in dirigenza, perché non resisto oltre.

Mai visto roba così scandalosa in quasi 40 anni di tifo, nemmeno in serie B.


----------



## Snake (24 Maggio 2021)

i soldi destinati a questo zombie vanno dati tutti a kessie e con gli interessi


----------



## Pungiglione (24 Maggio 2021)

Abbiamo vinto nonostante lui anche stasera... Giocatore troppo limitato

O magari sono io troppo poco competente nel vedere il famoso "lavoro invisibile"


----------



## Swaitak (24 Maggio 2021)

Dai Chala, oggi è il giorno degli addii , scrivici un bel post commovente alla Suso


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Maggio 2021)

Chala, o accetti sti 4 milioni o ti levi dalle palle.
Vedi tu, preferibilmente entro fine mese


----------



## wildfrank (24 Maggio 2021)

Swaitak;2345096 ha scritto:


> Dai Chala, oggi è il giorno degli addii , scrivici un bel post commovente alla Suso



Si Chala, facce piagne.


----------



## Marilson (24 Maggio 2021)

primo astronauta della turchia, viaggio di sola andata su marte pagato da elon musk


----------



## Djici (24 Maggio 2021)

Voglio essere l'ultimo a scriverli qualche complimento prima della chiusura definitiva della discussione.
Me lo sono meritato in questi anni


----------



## Albijol (24 Maggio 2021)

Dai scrivi sto cacchio di tweet d addio che aspettiamo tutti


----------



## Milanoide (24 Maggio 2021)

Un tipo strano.
Vista la balistica nella sua ex squadra tedesca, lo chiesi al geometra. Ce lo portò smirabelli poi.
Un 10 che nei primi anni si distingueva più per il tackle scivolato sugli avversari che per il lampo di fantasia in attacco.
Di sicuro metteva a disposizione tanta corsa.
Best of luck


----------



## Djici (25 Maggio 2021)

Mi rendo conto che mi devi sbrigare id scrivere le cose che voglio prima della chiusura 

Chiedo a tutti perché non ho twitter : per caso Bonucci e venuto a congratularsi con Calha per il secondo posto e il posto in CL ?


----------



## gabri65 (2 Giugno 2021)

Cominciate a scrivere tutto quello che avete da dire.

Voglio essere l'ultimo a commentare su questo thread maledetto.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Giugno 2021)

gabri65;2354412 ha scritto:


> Cominciate a scrivere tutto quello che avete da dire.
> 
> Voglio essere l'ultimo a commentare su questo thread maledetto.



Qualcuno distrusse il nido del cuculo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Giugno 2021)

4 anni di Milan, di cui solo 6 mesi ad un livello decente. Tanti saluti


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Giugno 2021)

Esagero se dico che è stato il calciatore più aspettato al Milan?
Avrà giocato bene 1 volta su 6, il tutto intervallato da letarghi, crisi mistiche e ricerca della condizione. 
Calha è come quel maledetto semaforo in cui becchi sempre e solo il rosso o il giallo mentre tu speranzoso speri in un verde che non trovi mai.


----------



## Cataldinho (2 Giugno 2021)

diavoloINme;2354420 ha scritto:


> Esagero se dico che è stato il calciatore più aspettato al Milan?
> Avrà giocato bene 1 volta su 6, il tutto intervallato da letarghi, crisi mistiche e ricerca della condizione.
> Calha è come quel maledetto semaforo in cui becchi sempre e solo il rosso o il giallo mentre tu speranzoso speri in un verde che non trovi mai.



La metafora perfetta


----------



## Hellscream (2 Giugno 2021)

Ma ancora qua è Pippaloghlu?


----------



## Albijol (2 Giugno 2021)

Non vedo l'ora che questo thread venga chiuso


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (4 Giugno 2021)

se va via, sono proprio curioso di sapere chi sarà il sostituto. Io non lo rinnoverei, ma la società si deve muovere bene per il sostituto. I rinnovi solo a cifre umane (3,5 milioni o poco più, quello il suo valore)


----------



## gabri65 (6 Giugno 2021)

Se non vado errato la settimana di tempo è scaduta.

Cacciate questo essere dannoso con disonore e un cofanetto omaggio di DVD con tutti i 4 anni delle sue punizioni.

Ci sarebbe da ritirare la 10 per degrado sportivo e morale.

Maledetto per sempre, colpa tua se non mi riesce tifare a modo.


----------



## numero 3 (6 Giugno 2021)

diavoloINme;2354420 ha scritto:


> Esagero se dico che è stato il calciatore più aspettato al Milan?
> Avrà giocato bene 1 volta su 6, il tutto intervallato da letarghi, crisi mistiche e ricerca della condizione.
> Calha è come quel maledetto semaforo in cui becchi sempre e solo il rosso o il giallo mentre tu speranzoso speri in un verde che non trovi mai.



Tenendo conto di quanto poco abbiamo aspettato Paqueta..Questo ha goduto di una immunità diplomatica manco fosse Erdogan.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Giugno 2021)

gabri65;2356456 ha scritto:


> Se non vado errato la settimana di tempo è scaduta.
> 
> Cacciate questo essere dannoso con disonore e un cofanetto omaggio di DVD con tutti i 4 anni delle sue punizioni.
> 
> ...


Non sarà difficile sostituirlo, però serve un trequartista di livello, non un altro insulto alla numero 10. Ultimamente quella maglia l&#8217;hanno disonorata abbastanza, adesso direi basta.


----------



## gabri65 (6 Giugno 2021)

numero 3;2356466 ha scritto:


> Tenendo conto di quanto poco abbiamo aspettato Paqueta..Questo ha goduto di una immunità diplomatica manco fosse Erdogan.



Ma non lo dire, se no qualcuno ti rincorre al grido di giuda indaista.

Mai visto un ragazzo ventenne massacrato come quello. Poi ci si lamenta quando vengono bruciati i giocatori, tipo lui, Locatelli e altri, per coccolare gli inetti come Biglia e 'sto turco malefico.



7AlePato7;2356484 ha scritto:


> Non sarà difficile sostituirlo, però serve un trequartista di livello, non un altro insulto alla numero 10. Ultimamente quella maglia l&#8217;hanno disonorata abbastanza, adesso direi basta.



La 10 del Milan dal dopo Seedorf è stata stuprata, eccome. Io ho un gran paura che rimanga. Vediamo, mi andrebbe bene di tutto pur di non rivedere questo cialtrone, pensa te come sono messo.


----------



## rossonero71 (6 Giugno 2021)

Vediamo un attimo, certo che se gli rinnovano il contratto deve sperare che non rientri il pubblico


----------



## Ruuddil23 (6 Giugno 2021)

numero 3;2356466 ha scritto:


> Tenendo conto di quanto poco abbiamo aspettato Paqueta..Questo ha goduto di una immunità diplomatica manco fosse Erdogan.



Davvero incredibile, chissà che santi in paradiso ha questo qui. E ancora lo aspettano anche adesso


----------



## Buciadignho (6 Giugno 2021)

Purtroppo ho la netta impressione che il rinnovo si farà. Fa rabbia perché noi in quella zona del campo abbiamo proprio il maggior poteziale inespresso, e con il turco equilibratore imprescindible non sarà mai sfruttato, già me lo immagino correre avanti e indietro sulla corsia destra cercando di stare dietro a Salah o Sancho invece di preoccuparsi di tirare bene una punizione (gol inaccessibili a quanto pare) o fare un filtrante come si deve (inece della solita cannonata), eh si questo incubo diventa sempre più realtà.


----------



## ILMAGO (6 Giugno 2021)

ma io invece penso che al 99% va via dai.
E' il 10 giugno e magari avendo firmato con gli arabi vuole dichiararlo post europei e non a pochi giorni, con evidenti mille domande/commenti che gli aumentano solo la pressione e decocentrerebbero l'intera squadra prima dell'europeo.

Se non lo ha dichiarato fino ad ora, non lo dichiara di sicuro domani o durante gli europei (che finiscono il 10 luglio) pertanto dopo il 10 luglio può dichiarare solo una nuova avventura, non avrebbe alcun senso un rinnovo dichiarato al 10 luglio.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Giugno 2021)

Secondo me l' astio verso la turca è abbastanza sovra-dosato.

E' un onesto giocatore, nulla di eccezionale, ma i cessi sono altri.

Certo, se la mettiamo sul discorso economico è folle quando chiede, nulla da dire su questo. 
Aria se non abbassa le pretese.

Ma dal punto di vista tecnico, ci sta benissimo al Milan, ma non da titolare.

Non va tolta la turca, ma messo qualcuno di titolare al suo posto a mio avviso!

Come riserva, al costo che vale ( sopra i 4 netti è una rapina, varrebbe 2/3), sarebbe ottimo.

Inutile sognare, non è che prendiamo 2 giocatori di livello sulla trequarti.

E a noi ne servono assolutamente 2, continuiamo a dimenticare ( come biasimarci, abbiamo perso l' abitudine) che la prossima stagione dobbiamo arrivare tra i primi in campionato e a metà settimana c'è una coppetta che si chiama Champions League


----------



## Oronzo Cana (7 Giugno 2021)

pazzomania;2356802 ha scritto:


> Secondo me l' astio verso la turca è abbastanza sovra-dosato.
> 
> E' un onesto giocatore, nulla di eccezionale, ma i cessi sono altri.
> 
> ...



se rimana il turco si puo provare a prendere un giovane come suo sostituto che vada a prendere il posto di krunic


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Giugno 2021)

Vattene.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Giugno 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2356830 ha scritto:


> se rimana il turco si puo provare a prendere un giovane come suo sostituto che vada a prendere il posto di krunic



Secondo me invece ci vuole uno piu' forte del turco, nettamente, ed il turco deve diventare prima riserva.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (7 Giugno 2021)

pazzomania;2356842 ha scritto:


> Secondo me invece ci vuole uno piu' forte del turco, nettamente, ed il turco deve diventare prima riserva.



questo sarebbe lo scenario ideale, purtroppo il mondo è un posto non ideale quindi le possibilità sono o un titolare piu forte del turco e prima riserva krunic o turco titolare e come sostituto un giovane col potenziale nella speranza che possa scalzare il turco nel piu breve tempo possibile


----------



## pazzomania (7 Giugno 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2356844 ha scritto:


> questo sarebbe lo scenario ideale, purtroppo il mondo è un posto non ideale quindi le possibilità sono o un titolare piu forte del turco e prima riserva krunic o turco titolare e come sostituto un giovane col potenziale nella speranza che possa *scalzare il turco nel piu breve tempo possibile*



Quindi alla fine deve essere più forte 

Beh ci siamo capiti, alla fine il succo è migliorarsi o almeno provarci.

Se va via il turco per De Paul, e rimane Krunic saremmo pressochè identici ad ora. 
Magari è meglio l' argentino, anzi è probabile, ma non so di quanto poi a fatti concreti.


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Giugno 2021)

pazzomania;2356842 ha scritto:


> Secondo me invece ci vuole uno piu' forte del turco, nettamente, ed il turco deve diventare prima riserva.



Riserva, e gli diamo 4 mln?


----------



## uolfetto (7 Giugno 2021)

ILMAGO;2356614 ha scritto:


> ma io invece penso che al 99% va via dai.
> E' il 10 giugno e magari avendo firmato con gli arabi vuole dichiararlo post europei e non a pochi giorni, con evidenti mille domande/commenti che gli aumentano solo la pressione e decocentrerebbero l'intera squadra prima dell'europeo.
> 
> Se non lo ha dichiarato fino ad ora, non lo dichiara di sicuro domani o durante gli europei (che finiscono il 10 luglio) pertanto dopo il 10 luglio può dichiarare solo una nuova avventura, non avrebbe alcun senso un rinnovo dichiarato al 10 luglio.



La penso come te. Io inoltre continuo a pensare che un giocatore che non rinnova il contratto almeno 10 mesi prima della scadenza (per l'inizio della stagione precedente) al 95% si può considerare già andato via. Però sono quasi l'unico a pensarla così, visto che si è stati per mesi a discutere di Calhanoglu e Donnarumma. E sarà la stessa cosa per Kessiè, Calabria, Romagnoli se per agosto 2021 non avranno firmato il rinnovo.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Giugno 2021)

rossonero71;2356854 ha scritto:


> Riserva, e gli diamo 4 mln?



Ma se ho scritto che a 4 sarebbe già un furto.

Se ha cosi poche pretendenti, sarà costretto ad accettare quanto proponiamo no?

Altrimenti vada i giocare nel giardino degli arabi.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (7 Giugno 2021)

pazzomania;2356849 ha scritto:


> Quindi alla fine deve essere più forte
> 
> Beh ci siamo capiti, alla fine il succo è migliorarsi o almeno provarci.
> 
> ...



de paul sicuramente ti garantisce una prestanza fisica che il turco non ha, poi se ti segna piu gol, questo, a meno di avere poteri divinatori, nessuno lo sa. Per la questione giovane di belle speranze , l'eventuale presenza del turco garantirebbe un inserimento graduale e con meno pressioni.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Giugno 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2356898 ha scritto:


> de paul sicuramente ti garantisce una prestanza fisica che il turco non ha, poi se ti segna piu gol, questo, a meno di avere poteri divinatori, nessuno lo sa. Per la questione giovane di belle speranze , l'eventuale presenza del turco garantirebbe un inserimento graduale e con meno pressioni.



Temo sempre il passaggio da squadre provinciali al Milan, anche perchè De Paul magari è davvero più forte, ma costerà parecchio pure lui.


----------



## gabri65 (8 Giugno 2021)

A questo gli stiamo dando più di Milinkovic-Savic.

Impazzisco.


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Giugno 2021)

gabri65;2357902 ha scritto:


> A questo gli stiamo dando più di Milinkovic-Savic.
> 
> Impazzisco.



Pensa che anche Romagnoli, difensore di riserva in scadenza, guadagna di più.
Se tifi il Milan devi prenderne atto: i nostri titolari guadagneranno sempre più di quelli della Lazietta.


----------



## admin (11 Giugno 2021)

Che campione...

La passeggiata sul 3-0 dell'Italia una roba memorabile


----------



## Swaitak (11 Giugno 2021)

fondamentale per questa Turchia


----------



## gabri65 (11 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2359738 ha scritto:


> Che campione...
> 
> La passeggiata sul 3-0 dell'Italia una roba memorabile



"Corre e copre, fa un lavoro oscuro. Dà equilibrio, un 10 atipico."

Questo forum è sbalorditivo, una sorgente infinita di riflessioni e pensieri straordinari.


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2359738 ha scritto:


> Che campione...
> 
> La passeggiata sul 3-0 dell'Italia una roba memorabile



tra lui e leao c'è da mettersi le mani nei capelli. 
sono la nostra condanna.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (11 Giugno 2021)

Il dramma è che se continua così non ci sarà un cane, o meglio un pollo, che gli farà un'offerta migliore della nostra. Speriamo che Galles e Svizzera siano peggio dei turchi va'


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Giugno 2021)

Impalpabile..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Giugno 2021)

Che aspettiamo a chiudere per De Paul? Non se ne può più di questo scarparo.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Giugno 2021)

Grande partita per l'Italia


----------



## ILMAGO (11 Giugno 2021)

Non ha toccato un pallone.
Giocatore normalissimo come ce ne sono a decine in serie A, centinaia nel mondo.


----------



## Djici (11 Giugno 2021)

ILMAGO;2359760 ha scritto:


> Non ha toccato un pallone.
> Giocatore normalissimo come ce ne sono a decine in serie A, centinaia nel mondo.



No no. Nel primo tempo ha toccato palloni. E li ha tutti sbagliati


----------



## numero 3 (12 Giugno 2021)

Ruuddil23;2359753 ha scritto:


> Il dramma è che se continua così non ci sarà un cane, o meglio un pollo, che gli farà un'offerta migliore della nostra. Speriamo che Galles e Svizzera siano peggio dei turchi va'



Temo proprio questo...Che alla fine rinnoverà a cifre sempre troppo alte di quello che si merita...
A questo massimo 2 bisognerebbe dargli.


----------



## Buciadignho (12 Giugno 2021)

Avete notato il suo modo di correre? Non avendolo visto con la maglia del Milan mi é risultato ancora più evidente quella sua enorme fatica fisica nel non possesso, tanto sacrificio e senso della posizione, ma uno dovrebbe anche chiedersi se ne valga la pena. Ci si ritrova con un giocatore cotto, che ad un certo punto anche la sua corsa é a vuoto e fatta solo d'istinto, ed in attacco diventa adirittura dannoso. 

Ormai mi sono rassegnato al rinnovo, pero' che strazio sarà vedere questo i prossimi 2 anni (se tutto va bene). Speriamo veramente che il secondo giocatore (Diaz o giovane profilo che sia) si prenda al più presto il posto da titolare.


----------



## davidelynch (12 Giugno 2021)

Non ho visto la partita perché fuori per lavoro ma da quello che leggo ha fatto la solita grande performance


----------



## gabri65 (12 Giugno 2021)

Ignominioso. Infausto. Portatore di sventura e degrado. Infelice. Una piaga. Scarso.

Una vergogna avere uno simile in squadra, un'onta superiore alla serie B.

Vattene. Vogliamo giocatori all'AC Milan 1899, non degli esseri nauseanti.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Giugno 2021)

gabri65;2359747 ha scritto:


> "Corre e copre, fa un lavoro oscuro. Dà equilibrio, un 10 atipico."
> 
> Questo forum è sbalorditivo, una sorgente infinita di riflessioni e pensieri straordinari.



Amico ti sei dimenticato che è un "tuttocampista"


----------



## folletto (12 Giugno 2021)

Se penso che insultavamo Seedorf........ok che il contesto attuale è ben diverso ma se Seedorf veniva criticato spesso e anche duramente questo dovrebbe vivere costantemente sotto due metri di uova marce e pomodori


----------



## Djici (12 Giugno 2021)

corvorossonero;2359838 ha scritto:


> Amico ti sei dimenticato che è un "tuttocampista"



Se metti un centrocampista difensivo al suo posto hai lì stesso risultati : zero in attacco e qualche azione difensiva.

Questo e tutticampista come Bonera era duttile...
Eh sì Bonera era duttile... Dove lo mettevo mettevi faceva schifo...
Se questo e essere duttile lo sono pure io.
E Calha tuttocampista e la stessa cosa. Lo vedi perdere palle, sbagliare controlli un po' dappertutto in campo.
Poi mi parlano di classe superiore...


----------



## Albijol (12 Giugno 2021)

Speriamo combini qualcosa nelle altre due partite o siamo veramente rovinati


----------



## smallball (12 Giugno 2021)

Prestazione molto deludente ieri sera...come le ultime in maglia rossonera


----------



## Djici (12 Giugno 2021)

Albijol;2359898 ha scritto:


> Speriamo combini qualcosa nelle altre due partite o siamo veramente rovinati



Tranquillo. Farà ammirare la balistica


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Giugno 2021)

Non è un giocatore di personalità, secondo me adesso potrebbe fare ancora più fatica in caso di rinnovo. San Siro dopo la lunga tiritera sul rinnovo non gli perdonerebbe più nulla. Non ha la personalità di Seedorf per reagire alle difficoltà, io temo anche questo limite, il lato caratteriale di Calhanoglu. Potendo scegliere prenderei Sabitzer, un giocatore con due palle di dimensioni delle mongolfiere.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Giugno 2021)

pensavo andasse diversamente, pensavo fosse un po' più serio e non alla ricerca solo del contratto.
alla luce dei fatti ritirerei qualsiasi offerta sopra i 2,5M.

ha dimostrato di tenere solo all'ultimo contratto della carriera, quindi qualsiasi cosa gli daremo immagino che non si sbatterà più come prima (che è l'unica cosa che ce lo rendeva utile).
se rimanesse a cifre basse non avrebbe motivazioni e forse nemmeno a cifre alte.

quindi cosa lo teniamo a fare? non serve uno da 35M per sostituire il turca che verrà il prossimo anno, ma basta uno da 10M.

credo a questo punto che rinnovarlo sarebbe un errore colossale.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Giugno 2021)

willcoyote85;2362488 ha scritto:


> pensavo andasse diversamente, pensavo fosse un po' più serio e non alla ricerca solo del contratto.
> alla luce dei fatti ritirerei qualsiasi offerta sopra i 2,5M.
> 
> ha dimostrato di tenere solo all'ultimo contratto della carriera, quindi qualsiasi cosa gli daremo immagino che non si sbatterà più come prima (che è l'unica cosa che ce lo rendeva utile).
> ...



Anche perché poi sarebbe invendibile, non ha trovato una squadra decente a zero, figuriamoci se dovessero pagare il cartellino anche solo 20 milioni


----------



## danjr (16 Giugno 2021)

Sta illuminando anche stase?


----------



## mandraghe (16 Giugno 2021)

danjr;2362505 ha scritto:


> Sta illuminando anche stase?




Su twitter è pieno di turchi che lo stanno insultando


----------



## Swaitak (16 Giugno 2021)

Se noi non ci caschiamo questo si ritira come Montolivo, nell'anonimato


----------



## sacchino (16 Giugno 2021)

Questo ha giocato solo 6 mesi con Ibra che lo minacciava di calci in cu.lo per il resto nulla.


----------



## 7vinte (16 Giugno 2021)

danjr;2362505 ha scritto:


> Sta illuminando anche stase?



Veramente imbarazzante non riesce a fare un'apertura, un passaggio


----------



## mandraghe (16 Giugno 2021)

Swaitak;2362522 ha scritto:


> Se noi non ci caschiamo questo si ritira come Montolivo, nell'anonimato




Dare 4 mln a sto coso è inammissibile. Ma ahimè gli strozzini pur di non spendere son capacissimi di rinnovare Calha. Speriamo che se così andrà si spendano soldi importanti per l'ala destra. 

Però mi chiedo: come può essere affidabile un giocatore che ci considera come un ripiego?


----------



## folletto (16 Giugno 2021)

Si è praticamente nascosto nel finale col Galles, scandaloso. E dovremo pure tenercelo sto zero assoluto


----------



## Raryof (16 Giugno 2021)

Una sciagura, quelli più attenti avranno visto i tantissimi passaggi sbagliati e le imbucate totalmente toppate, un giocatorino in tutto e per tutto, deve ringraziare Ibra e alcuni altri suoi compagni che lo hanno fatto sembrare un giocatore decente per qualche mese in cui si giocavano amichevoli estive senza pubblico e a ritmi bassissimi.


----------



## Albijol (16 Giugno 2021)

Raryof;2362547 ha scritto:


> Una sciagura, quelli più attenti avranno visto i tantissimi passaggi sbagliati e le imbucate totalmente toppate, un giocatorino in tutto e per tutto, deve ringraziare Ibra e alcuni altri suoi compagni che lo hanno fatto sembrare un giocatore decente per qualche mese in cui si giocavano amichevoli estive senza pubblico e a ritmi bassissimi.



Per adesso peggiore giocatore dell'Europeo a mani basse.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Giugno 2021)

inguardabile, ma tutta la turchia è una squadra di scappati di casa


----------



## Djici (16 Giugno 2021)

Albijol;2362549 ha scritto:


> Per adesso peggiore giocatore dell'Europeo a mani basse.



2 partite SCANDALOSE.
Spero che riesca a prendere solo mezzo mln a stagione.
Indecente a livello tecnico oltre a quello umano.


----------



## numero 3 (16 Giugno 2021)

Spero il Milan ritiri la cifra offerta per il rinnovo....
Siamo ancora in tempo...Viola del Benevento tanto per citarne uno gli è superiore.


----------



## SoloMVB (16 Giugno 2021)

L'irreprensibile Chala,un professorone,che Europeo!


----------



## ILMAGO (16 Giugno 2021)

Imbarazzante, sembra "arrivato". 
Ovviamente contrario ai 4 netti da dargli, fino a un mesetto fa ero dell'idea che in panca a 2 milioni poteva esser pure utile, ma mi sto decisamente ricredendo. Nel calcio le motivazioni ragazzi sono tutto. Tutta la vita Daniel Maldini o Adli a bruciare l'erba di san siro, che vedere il turco pascolare qua e la senza alcun mordente.
Sono convinto che anche gli offrissi 2 milioni alla fine rimarrebbe perché ragazzi, questo qua dopo sto europeo chi se lo piglia? diciamoci la verità dai.... Unica chance il Qatar.


----------



## Hellscream (16 Giugno 2021)

Pippaloghlu anche all'Europeo.


----------



## koti (16 Giugno 2021)

Purtroppo tutto fa pensare ad un rinnovo: europeo scandaloso che allontana eventuali interessati e noi che essendo con le pezze al culo lo aspetteremo all'infinito, scontato.


----------



## ILMAGO (16 Giugno 2021)

koti;2362566 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo tutto fa pensare ad un rinnovo: europeo scandaloso che allontana eventuali interessati e noi che essendo con le pezze al culo lo aspetteremo all'infinito, scontato.


ma aspettiamo cosa? Hai daniel maldini, prendi Adli e rinnovi Brahim. E i 4 netti che davi al turco li metto per centrare un centravanti


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Giugno 2021)

Non so se siamo più pazzi noi ad offrirgli oltre quattro milioni o lui a rifiutarli.


----------



## Djici (16 Giugno 2021)

Z A Z A';2362575 ha scritto:


> Non so se siamo più pazzi noi ad offrirgli oltre quattro milioni o lui a rifiutarli.



Effettivamente... E una bella gara


----------



## mil77 (16 Giugno 2021)

ILMAGO;2362569 ha scritto:


> ma aspettiamo cosa? Hai daniel maldini, prendi Adli e rinnovi Brahim. E i 4 netti che davi al turco li metto per centrare un centravanti



L'hai già scritto 5 volte....ma tu pensi veramente di far la champion e arrivare quarto con quei 3 che dici tu?


----------



## Albijol (16 Giugno 2021)

mil77;2362589 ha scritto:


> L'hai già scritto 5 volte....ma tu pensi veramente di far la champion e arrivare quarto con quei 3 che dici tu?



Con Chalanoglu arriviamo quarti?


----------



## Maximo (16 Giugno 2021)

Z A Z A';2362575 ha scritto:


> Non so se siamo più pazzi noi ad offrirgli oltre quattro milioni o lui a rifiutarli.



Da 4 mln a stagione a disoccupato il passo è breve …


----------



## mil77 (16 Giugno 2021)

Albijol;2362595 ha scritto:


> Con Chalanoglu arriviamo quarti?



Non lo so ma con lui siamo appena arrivati secondi. Ma qui il discorso era un altro...l'odio di alcuni x chala fa addirittura arrivare a scrivere di volere Maldini titolare...


----------



## gabri65 (16 Giugno 2021)

mil77;2362690 ha scritto:


> Non lo so ma con lui siamo appena arrivati secondi. Ma qui il discorso era un altro...l'odio di alcuni x chala fa addirittura arrivare a scrivere di volere Maldini titolare...



Eccomi qua.

Sai, io ci metto tanto odio per controbilanciare il tanto amore che vedo per lui. Eh sì, ci ha fatto arrivare secondi. Grande. Meglio di Ibrahimovic, Kjaer e Kessie messi insieme. Però ci ha fatto anche arrivare 3 volte 5^ o 6^. Come funziona?


----------



## admin (16 Giugno 2021)

Z A Z A';2362575 ha scritto:


> Non so se siamo più pazzi noi ad offrirgli oltre quattro milioni o lui a rifiutarli.



Ahahahahaha davvero


----------



## iceman. (16 Giugno 2021)

Senza pubblico ha fatto 3-4 partite decenti in un anno e mezzo, col pubblico che lo fischierà a San Siro in Champions gli torneranno le mutande colore marrone.


----------



## wildfrank (16 Giugno 2021)

Paolo, fingi amnesie e ritira l'offerta.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Giugno 2021)

A me fa uscire fuori di testa ancora chi lo considera fondamentale.
Questo nella sua nazionale dove è il giocatore di punta non riesce a fare la differenza. Ma noi dobbiamo dargli 4 milioni ed essere pure felici. 

A volte mi pare che guardo un altro sport rispetto a molti qui dentro


----------



## mil77 (16 Giugno 2021)

gabri65;2362700 ha scritto:


> Eccomi qua.
> 
> Sai, io ci metto tanto odio per controbilanciare il tanto amore che vedo per lui. Eh sì, ci ha fatto arrivare secondi. Grande. Meglio di Ibrahimovic, Kjaer e Kessie messi insieme. Però ci ha fatto anche arrivare 3 volte 5^ o 6^. Come funziona?



Non ho scritto che lui ci ha fatto arrivare secondi, ho scritto che con lui siamo arrivati secondi, cosa che con maldini titolare non accadrà mai. e comunque tu sicuramente lo odi ma non ci credo che arrivi al punto di voler maldini titolare l'anno prossimo. Qualcun altro l'ha scritto


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Giugno 2021)

sempre più convinta che rinnoverà perchè gli strozzini non tirano fuori un euro per il sostituto. 

però a sto punto farei un rinnovo al ribasso, inutile ricoprirlo d'oro, sto qua non ha alternative a noi, rendiamoci conto.


----------



## Pit96 (16 Giugno 2021)

Ma è ancora valida la nostra offerta? Ad oggi è un autogol offrirgli tutti quei soldi


----------



## numero 3 (16 Giugno 2021)

mil77;2362690 ha scritto:


> Non lo so ma con lui siamo appena arrivati secondi. Ma qui il discorso era un altro...l'odio di alcuni x chala fa addirittura arrivare a scrivere di volere Maldini titolare...



Forse è meglio Krunic....Il gol su punizione a Verona il turco se lo sogna


----------



## gabri65 (16 Giugno 2021)

mil77;2362782 ha scritto:


> Non ho scritto che lui ci ha fatto arrivare secondi, ho scritto che con lui siamo arrivati secondi, cosa che con maldini titolare non accadrà mai. e comunque tu sicuramente lo odi ma non ci credo che arrivi al punto di voler maldini titolare l'anno prossimo. Qualcun altro l'ha scritto



Sì, ok. Leggermente cervellotico, ma ok.

No no, l'ho scritto anch'io di Maldini. Perché non ne posso più di questo.

Un'ultima cosa. Abbiamo vinto una CL con gente tipo Angelo Colombo, di cui nessuno nemmeno si ricorda dove giocava. Quindi ci andrei piano con gli assolutismi, a volte le cose nella vita si configurano in maniera sorprendente.


----------



## mil77 (16 Giugno 2021)

gabri65;2362796 ha scritto:


> Sì, ok. Leggermente cervellotico, ma ok.
> 
> No no, l'ho scritto anch'io di Maldini. Perché non ne posso più di questo.
> 
> Un'ultima cosa. Abbiamo vinto una CL con gente tipo Angelo Colombo, di cui nessuno nemmeno si ricorda dove giocava. Quindi ci andrei piano con gli assolutismi, a volte le cose nella vita si configurano in maniera sorprendente.



Ok io tifo Milan. Se l'anno prossimo gioca chala titolare tiferò x lui, se gioca Maldini tiferò x lui. Poi però non piangiamo se arriviamo sesti....


----------



## mil77 (16 Giugno 2021)

numero 3;2362789 ha scritto:


> Forse è meglio Krunic....Il gol su punizione a Verona il turco se lo sogna



Va bene facciamo giocare Krunic titolare, tiferò anche x lui....ma vi rendete conto cosa scrivete?


----------



## __king george__ (16 Giugno 2021)

arrivano un pò di aspettative in patria (giocatore simbolo della turchia)..torna un pò di pressione (riaperture ad un pò di pubblico) e torna il solito pippone

non che senza pubblico abbia fatto sempre bene ma almeno qualcosina si era visto


----------



## Pungiglione (16 Giugno 2021)

Farà un grande europeo e andrà al PSG


----------



## folletto (17 Giugno 2021)

Z A Z A';2362575 ha scritto:


> Non so se siamo più pazzi noi ad offrirgli oltre quattro milioni o lui a rifiutarli.



Veramente eh, qualcosa di incredibile. Ma penso che piaccia molto al nostro mister quindi alla fine accetterà, per forza di cose, la nostra folle offerta.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Giugno 2021)

Certo che se sperava in un grande europeo per trovare visibilità......

Potrebbe ritornare giusto in turchia sponsorizzato da qualche amico o parente.

Vola basso calha. Re della casistica.


----------



## SoloMVB (17 Giugno 2021)

Purtroppo rimarremo infinocchiati,questione di giorni,il suo Europeo,su cui faceva leva,ormai è andato,gli resta solo il Milan.


----------



## Stex (17 Giugno 2021)

fossi paolo, quando chiamano per dire di accettare l'offerta, gli direi... a causa del europeo anche la nostra offerta è cambiata... 2 milioni.


----------



## ILMAGO (17 Giugno 2021)

Intervista a SERGIO RAMOS "Non c'è mai stato nessun problema economico, avevo accettato il contratto al ribasso, ma all'inizio lo erano gli anni di contratto. Volevo 2 anni per dare stabilità alla mia famiglia, mi offrivano un annuale. Negli ultimi colloqui comunque accetto l'offerta di un anno, ma mi è stato detto che non era più possibile, che l'offerta aveva una data di scadenza e che era scaduta"

Signori, parliamo di Sergio Ramos. 101 goal, 22 titoli, capitano del Real.
Non aggiunto altro in riferimento al turco.


----------



## rossonero71 (17 Giugno 2021)

ILMAGO;2363312 ha scritto:


> Intervista a SERGIO RAMOS "Non c'è mai stato nessun problema economico, avevo accettato il contratto al ribasso, ma all'inizio lo erano gli anni di contratto. Volevo 2 anni per dare stabilità alla mia famiglia, mi offrivano un annuale. Negli ultimi colloqui comunque accetto l'offerta di un anno, ma mi è stato detto che non era più possibile, che l'offerta aveva una data di scadenza e che era scaduta"
> 
> Signori, parliamo di Sergio Ramos. 101 goal, 22 titoli, capitano del Real.
> Non aggiunto altro in riferimento al turco.



Ahh però.... ma dovrebbe essere questo il modo di comportarsi.
Non si può fare un offerta e aspettare i porci comodi di questi soggetti che si credono delle Cenerentole a cui tutto e concesso.


----------



## Djici (17 Giugno 2021)

ILMAGO;2363312 ha scritto:


> Intervista a SERGIO RAMOS "Non c'è mai stato nessun problema economico, avevo accettato il contratto al ribasso, ma all'inizio lo erano gli anni di contratto. Volevo 2 anni per dare stabilità alla mia famiglia, mi offrivano un annuale. Negli ultimi colloqui comunque accetto l'offerta di un anno, ma mi è stato detto che non era più possibile, che l'offerta aveva una data di scadenza e che era scaduta"
> 
> Signori, parliamo di Sergio Ramos. 101 goal, 22 titoli, capitano del Real.
> Non aggiunto altro in riferimento al turco.



E così che si fa.
Purtroppo non abbiamo la potenza del Real... E quindi capisco che Paolo stia lì a fare una figuraccia...
Ma qualcuno sano di mente pensa veramente che Paolo non sappia queste cose e che non la pensa uguale?

Lo fa perché obbligato.


----------



## Swaitak (20 Giugno 2021)

Immagino stia insegnando calcio anche oggi.


----------



## Hellscream (20 Giugno 2021)

4 milioni a questo sono un FURTO CLAMOROSO.

Offrire 1.5 milioni, se vuole restare ok, se no ciao.


----------



## Mika (21 Giugno 2021)

A quanto pare anche questo topic andrà chiuso. Alla fine del mirabolante mercato di Mirabelli sono rimasti solo Kessie e Conti e tra l'altro mi pare che sono andati via tutti a 0 o con scambi, gli acquisti dell'estate 2017. Almeno quelli di Leonardo ce li hanno pagati: Paquetà, Piatek, Duarte (ha l'obbligo), Laxalt.


----------



## Albijol (21 Giugno 2021)

Ragazzi sta partendo la rivalutazione della turca sul forum degli sfinteristi. Andate là e collezionate gli screenshot.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (21 Giugno 2021)

Grande delusione dal punto di visto umano. comunque offrirgli 5 milioni + 1 di bonus è veramente da pazzi.
Operazione davvero stranissima di Marotta.
Altro baciatore di maglia andato.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Giugno 2021)

Mika;2365936 ha scritto:


> A quanto pare anche questo topic andrà chiuso. Alla fine del mirabolante mercato di Mirabelli sono rimasti solo Kessie e Conti e tra l'altro mi pare che sono andati via tutti a 0 o con scambi, gli acquisti dell'estate 2017. Almeno quelli di Leonardo ce li hanno pagati: Paquetà, Piatek, Duarte (ha l'obbligo), Laxalt.



E te ne accorgi solo ora?

L'equazione è: turcolovers = vedove di Mirabelli = Leotardiani.

Eh, ma i giuda indaisti. Gente che viene e gente che va, da e per l'inda. Toh, pure oggi.

E se analizzi, rintracci spesso pure corrispondenze di carattere "sociopolitico". Lasciamo perdere, và.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Giugno 2021)

Quanti soldi ha dato agli infami Mirabelli tra Dollarumma Calhanoglu e capitan Bonucci

Che schifo


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Giugno 2021)

Marcio e fan di Erdogan.
Addio schifo.


----------



## mark (21 Giugno 2021)

Albijol;2366014 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi sta partendo la rivalutazione della turca sul forum degli sfinteristi. Andate là e collezionate gli screenshot.



Si sta passando da brocco incapace a punto fermo e giocatore chiave di un milan arrivato secondo. Il tempo dirà chi ha fatto bene e chi ha fatto male


----------



## Hellscream (21 Giugno 2021)

Oh, in un mese siamo già a due uomini dimmè sbolognati.

Addio PIPPALOGLU.


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Giugno 2021)

Ma il cagnolino di Erdogan si era inginocchiato nella partita col Galles?


----------



## gabri65 (21 Giugno 2021)

"A me Chalanoglu mi fa già in maglia rossonera. Figurati con la nostra."

(cit. tifoso indaista)


----------



## Buciadignho (21 Giugno 2021)

Roten1896;2366059 ha scritto:


> Quanti soldi ha dato agli infami Mirabelli tra Dollarumma Calhanoglu e capitan Bonucci
> 
> Che schifo



Pensate a che livello saremmo sportivamente ed economicamente (vista la sfilza di minusvalenze) se di quei quasi 250 milioni spesi invece di "beccarne" solo uno di aquisto ne avessimo azzeccati 3, che su 11 non é chissà quale miracolo. 

L'incompetenza allo stato puro, neanche cercando su YouTube si poteva fare peggio. Che disgrazia Mirabelli


----------



## folletto (21 Giugno 2021)

È mai successo che al derby un giocatore sia stato fischiato da tutto lo stadio? Buona fortuna Hakan, puoi riuscire nell&#8217;impresa di unire tutto lo stadio (sperando sia aperto al pubblico)


----------



## smallball (21 Giugno 2021)

Addio senza rimpianti, altro fallimento di Mirabelli


----------



## Jino (21 Giugno 2021)

Roten1896;2366059 ha scritto:


> Quanti soldi ha dato agli infami Mirabelli tra Dollarumma Calhanoglu e capitan Bonucci
> 
> Che schifo



Tutti giocatori arrivati da noi solo per i soldi, perchè sembrava fossimo il nuovo PSG nascente... i soldi sono importanti, ma spero di vedere nel Milan gente più motivata verso il club... e quest'estate capiremo cosa ne pensa Frank.


----------



## emamilan99 (21 Giugno 2021)

Adios. Mi piacevi caro chala, ti ho sempre difeso. ma da oggi ti schifo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Giugno 2021)

Si chiude presto il topic


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Giugno 2021)

Roten1896;2366059 ha scritto:


> Quanti soldi ha dato agli infami Mirabelli tra Dollarumma Calhanoglu e capitan Bonucci
> 
> Che schifo



guardacaso è un pò che non si fa sentire, prima rilasciava interviste ogni giorno quasi. 

cmq il pippone turco si conferma una melmaccia. 
faceva più bella figura ad accettare l'offerta del qatar, invece sto pezzente è pure pigro, pur di non muoversi dalla bella vita milanese va sull'altra sponda. 

auguri.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (21 Giugno 2021)

Now i'm here;2366574 ha scritto:


> guardacaso è un pò che non si fa sentire, prima rilasciava interviste ogni giorno quasi.
> 
> cmq il pippone turco si conferma una melmaccia.
> faceva più bella figura ad accettare l'offerta del qatar, invece sto pezzente è pure pigro, pur di non muoversi dalla bella vita milanese va sull'altra sponda.
> ...



Lui ed il nuovo portiere del Psg sono riusciti a trarre vantaggio, sia economico che ambientale, dallo stato pandemico e dagli stadi chiusi per fare i loro porci comodi.
Ribrezzo


----------



## gabri65 (21 Giugno 2021)

Raccapricciante la quantità di parole e pensieri che stiamo dedicando a quest'individuo aberrante.

C'è gente disperata, nemmeno si stesse parlando della partenza di Marco Van Basten prima della finale di CL.

Questo in 4 anni non ha dribblato nemmeno un cancello rugginoso, guarda te che robe escono fuori.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (21 Giugno 2021)

gabri65;2366026 ha scritto:


> E te ne accorgi solo ora?
> 
> *L'equazione è: turcolovers = vedove di Mirabelli = Leotardiani.
> *
> ...



Ehehehe verissimo...tutti della stessa pasta...e ne azzeccassero mai una oh...ancora aspetto che possano prenderci almeno una volta. 
Naturalmente immagino che il turco non sarà un giuda indaista ma staranno lì a tifare per lui ogni domenica.


----------



## Buciadignho (21 Giugno 2021)

Now i'm here;2366574 ha scritto:


> guardacaso è un pò che non si fa sentire, prima rilasciava interviste ogni giorno quasi.
> 
> cmq il pippone turco si conferma una melmaccia.
> faceva più bella figura ad accettare l'offerta del qatar, invece sto pezzente è pure pigro, pur di non muoversi dalla bella vita milanese va sull'altra sponda.
> ...



Ma cosa?! Tempo una settimana e nella classica intervista dirà: "Errore del Milan lasciare partire Chalanoglu e Donnarumma, bisognava rinnovarli a tutti i costi. Quando c'ero io non succedevano queste cose". 

Sono anni che se la canta e se la suona, ha avuto da ridire pure contro Fassone  

Povero uomo, dopo i disastri che ha combinato con 250 milioni (chiuqnue qui sarebbe riuscito a fare meglio ogettivamente) non troverà mai più un lavoro.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (21 Giugno 2021)

Buciadignho;2366593 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa?! Tempo una settimana e nella classica intervista dirà: "Errore del Milan lasciare partire Chalanoglu e Donnarumma, bisognava rinnovarli a tutti i costi. Quando c'ero io non succedevano queste cose".
> 
> Sono anni che se la canta e se la suona, ha avuto da ridire pure contro Fassone
> 
> Povero uomo, dopo i disastri che ha combinato con 250 milioni (chiuqnue qui sarebbe riuscito a fare meglio ogettivamente) non troverà mai più un lavoro.



Oddio, forse dopo aver detto ultimamente che quando ci fu da sostituire Montella, mentre la società voleva Tuchel, lui si impose su Gattuso credo che per decenza aspetterà un po' prima di proferire parola


----------



## Ruuddil23 (21 Giugno 2021)

gabri65;2366585 ha scritto:


> Raccapricciante la quantità di parole e pensieri che stiamo dedicando a quest'individuo aberrante.
> 
> C'è gente disperata, nemmeno si stesse parlando della partenza di Marco Van Basten prima della finale di CL.
> 
> Questo in 4 anni non ha dribblato nemmeno un cancello rugginoso, guarda te che robe escono fuori.



Insieme a Cerci è in testa alla mia classifica dei peggiori...ma almeno il Robben dei poveri ho dovuto sopportarlo per poco, questo qui ha avuto crediti infiniti come nessuno nella nostra storia


----------



## gabri65 (22 Giugno 2021)

Ruuddil23;2366589 ha scritto:


> Ehehehe verissimo...tutti della stessa pasta...e ne azzeccassero mai una oh...ancora aspetto che possano prenderci almeno una volta.
> Naturalmente immagino che il turco non sarà un giuda indaista ma staranno lì a tifare per lui ogni domenica.



Poi ti fanno le bucce se difendi KKK, che si è fatto il mazzo attorniato da gente come l'asessuato spagnolo di Susiana memoria, povera bestia, anche lui. 



Ruuddil23;2366601 ha scritto:


> Insieme a Cerci è in testa alla mia classifica dei peggiori...ma almeno il Robben dei poveri ho dovuto sopportarlo per poco, questo qui ha avuto crediti infiniti come nessuno nella nostra storia



Ma figurati. E' proprio l'anti-Milan dentro.

Lasciamo perdere la tecnica o il fisico.

Il carattere e l'atteggiamento. Quella sua continua ricerca del missile imprendibile da fuori area, che poi finisce regolarmente come una mozzarella da qualche maledetta parte della linea di fondo. Va all'indietro per coprire e si volta costantemente per guardare come sono messi gli altri. Ha fatto un paio di volte dei recuperi in difesa ed è diventato pure l'equilibratore di tutta la squadra. Però che viene sistematicamente saltato non si dice, eh.

Ma poi il portamento e la postura. Una pena, una tristezza cosmica.

Povero Hakan.

Se credeva di essere un top-player, mi spiace ma è un fallito.

Se invece vuole fare soldi e sistemarsi per il resto della sua vita, è molto più furbo di quello che sembra. Gli scemi per ora li ha trovati, eh.


----------



## Buciadignho (22 Giugno 2021)

7ChampionsLeague;2366600 ha scritto:


> Oddio, forse dopo aver detto ultimamente che quando ci fu da sostituire Montella, mentre la società voleva Tuchel, lui si impose su Gattuso credo che per decenza aspetterà un po' prima di proferire parola



Oddio, questa mi è nuova  , se non si è vergognato di dire questa figuriamoci se conosce cosa sia la decenza. Che personaggio ci siamo beccati, tragicomico a dir poco


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (22 Giugno 2021)

Buciadignho;2366622 ha scritto:


> Oddio, questa mi è nuova  , se non si è vergognato di dire questa figuriamoci se conosce cosa sia la decenza. Che personaggio ci siamo beccati, tragicomico a dir poco



Naturalmente lo disse prima che Tuchel alzasse al cielo la coppa dalle grandi orecchie 

(se cerchi le trovi in rete le sue dichiarazioni  )


----------



## rossonero71 (22 Giugno 2021)

gabri65;2366614 ha scritto:


> Poi ti fanno le bucce se difendi KKK, che si è fatto il mazzo attorniato da gente come l'asessuato spagnolo di Susiana memoria, povera bestia, anche lui.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A volte sarei curioso di sapere se fa più schifo chalanoglu a te o Donnarumma a me


----------



## Buciadignho (22 Giugno 2021)

7ChampionsLeague;2366625 ha scritto:


> Naturalmente lo disse prima che Tuchel alzasse al cielo la coppa dalle grandi orecchie
> 
> (se cerchi le trovi in rete le sue dichiarazioni  )



Anche se l&#8217;avesse detta 3 mesi dopo la scelta di Rino dovrebbe vergognarsi, oggi a maggior ragione.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Giugno 2021)

rossonero71;2366627 ha scritto:


> A volte sarei curioso di sapere se fa più schifo chalanoglu a te o Donnarumma a me



Dipende da quanto fa schifo Donnaroomma a te.

Guarda che sarà dura. Comunque poi ti offro da bere.


----------



## Albijol (22 Giugno 2021)

gabri65;2366634 ha scritto:


> Dipende da quanto fa schifo Donnaroomma a te.
> 
> Guarda che sarà dura. Comunque poi ti offro da bere.



Oggi se tutto va come dovrebbe questo thread verrà chiuso. Che rimanga ai posteri il fatto che io e te l'abbiamo sempre odiato dal primo giorno e che non siamo MAI saliti sul suo carro. Addio e grazie di niente, turca sporca.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Giugno 2021)

Albijol;2366807 ha scritto:


> Oggi se tutto va come dovrebbe questo thread verrà chiuso. Che rimanga ai posteri il fatto che io e te l'abbiamo sempre odiato dal primo giorno e che non siamo MAI saliti sul suo carro. Addio e grazie di niente, turca sporca.



Onore a te amico. Ma vedrai che, come dicevo, non è finita qui.

Vedrai che succede se questo fa anche una sola partita decente all'inda. Verrà giù il mondo.

Purtroppo era meglio se le faceva al Milan le partite decenti. Ma questa cosa non si arriverà mai a capirla e l'ideologia avrà il sopravvento. Rendiamoci conto di quello che è successo veramente. Siamo stati schifati da questo essere con una premeditazione assassina.

Che se lo tengano gli altri. Indaisti seri hanno già detto che non lo ameranno mai, nemmeno se fa 500 goals.

Questo è uno che non avrà mai una squadra, avrà solo un cartellino con un prezzo sopra. Come le prostitute.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Giugno 2021)

Finalmente ci liberiamo di sto ce55o..un bertolacci che ha avuto 6 mesi di gloria


----------



## Marilson (22 Giugno 2021)

Trumpusconi;2366063 ha scritto:


> Marcio e fan di Erdogan.
> Addio schifo.



come gia detto, sarebbe stato da rinnovare a mandare in prestito all'Erbil FC


----------



## Albijol (22 Giugno 2021)

gabri65;2366817 ha scritto:


> Questo è uno che non avrà mai una squadra, avrà solo un cartellino con un prezzo sopra. Come le prostitute.



Che poi all'Amburgo ha fatto ancora di peggio. A livello umano vale come la balistica dei suoi tiri


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Giugno 2021)

a me non stava sulle palle, non sono un hater, non mi interessa se va all'inter o al palermo, ma andar via per 1M in questo modo sei uno sfigato.
per fortuna, dato che 4 non li valeva proprio.

per me nel suo ruolo non è un cesso, è discretino, ma se limone usa le mezze ali come le usava gattuso e giampi ci sarà da ridere a crepapelle. io un cesso del genere mai visto...


----------



## admin (22 Giugno 2021)

Si chiude finalmente


----------



## Le Grand Milan (22 Maggio 2022)

Grazie Chala per esserti levato dal ca.. 
Un piccolo consiglio : stai attento a tua moglie che si smarca meglio di Pippo Inzaghi quando si tratta di pisello!


----------



## Freddy Manson (22 Maggio 2022)

ahahahahah grandi a riaprirlo!!!!!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Maggio 2022)

Se fosse rimasto credo che Tonali avrebbe trovato molto meno spazio. Alla fine i due scemi, Donnarumma e Hakan, sono stati la chiave della nostra vittoria.


----------



## Freddy Manson (22 Maggio 2022)

Quindi eri tu la pietra dello scandalo! Rimani là, mi raccomando eh, ahahahahahahahahahah


----------

